# January SnowAngels 2012, 2nd and 3rd Tri



## Rees

The last thread reached over 3,000 posts! Seeings as we're now mostly in second tri I thought it time to start again and with an updated list :)

If I've missed anyone, or got the dates wrong then just let me know and it'll get changed!


Babies born
:pink: 11
:blue: 7

*October 2011*
19th October - daisybby03 - Emily 3lb and Nathan 3.6lb (29 weeks)

*December 2011*
6th December - mmcheek - Wesley James 4.5lb (34 weeks)
18th December - TillyMoo - Daniel James 6lb13oz
31st December - Jaz02 - Isabella Maria 8lb1oz
unknown Dec date - Maz1510 - Alivia 6lb13oz

*January 2012*
2nd January - KristelB - little girl 8lb2oz
4th January - FM_DJ - Brinley Faith 5lb11oz
4th January - XxCalxX - Leo David 7lb13oz
8th January - LM2104 - Shannon 8lb13 1/4oz
10th January - Rees - Jago Jenson 7lb12oz
12th January - Beccagal - Andi Catherine 7lb13oz
12th January - K447uk - Toby 8lb0.5oz
15th January - Princesskell - Freya Grace 9lb
16th January - MrsGAnderson - Elise Grace 7lb2oz
16th January - 21p1eco - Jessica 7lb8oz
16th January - oox_tasha_xoo - Lilly Mae 6lb11oz
18th January - kezz_howland - George 7lb8oz

Due dates

January SnowAngels Bump Colours...
:yellow: 10
:pink: 19
:blue: 24

1st Jan
Clgethings
daisybby03 &#8211; twins :pink: :blue: - born @ 29 weeks (19th October 2011)
Gretaa
SurMama
BabyDust2011
collie_crazy :pink: Emily, born asleep at 17 weeks 
3 girlies :blue:
g1zm0h :blue:

2nd Jan
PeaceLoveBaby &#8211; twins! :pink: :pink: (c-section 15th Dec)
missgiggles75
katiekittiekat
10thSept (Due Dec 30th)
1hopefull 
Ginaerhol
Melissa_M
krrbecka
Beaniebaby13
hwills41
Nikki B

3rd Jan
PJ32 (now due 30th Dec 2011!) 
Suebelle82
lipsty
bumpdreams
flippityflop
1982emmac
SabrinaB
mrscupcake :yellow:

4th Jan
3RARwife :yellow:
amylou06
firstpreg :yellow:

5th Jan
bosi764 &#8211; twins!
XxCalxX :blue:
JemimaP
pumpkin613 :blue:

6th Jan
CKJ
Kadan82
Lavenders
pipsbabybean
wishful1
MammyEvans20
Tasheetravels :blue:

7th Jan
xsadiex
solpalmieri
nicb26
fabs
Miss Duke
cherimom
truly_blessed :pink:

8th Jan
Jaz02 :pink:
newaddition 
TillyMoo :blue:
Dogtanian
Joolz80
roseyblossom
xxEMZxx
KristelB :pink:

9th Jan
bigears
Princesskell :yellow:

10th Jan
FM_DJ :pink:
BlaireUK :blue:

11th Jan
Catalyst
teenmom2be.
MrsGAnderson :yellow:
siobhan 20 x :blue:

12th Jan
lotsakellz :pink:
K477uk :yellow:

13th Jan
Kryshawna
21p1eco :pink:

14th Jan
miss_divine
Maz1510 :yellow:
Srrme :blue:

15th Jan
Hevalouaddict :pink:
Rees :blue:
SillyMoo
Mamof1
Shangalang
mmcheek1 :blue: - born at 34 weeks (6th December 2011)
MrsMama
mzhiklass
JoyFul87

16th Jan
livfc
LM2104 :yellow:
debralouise
Rosie1979

17th Jan
Locksley27
Beccagal :pink:

18th Jan
Duejan2012 :blue:
icclebump :blue:

19th Jan
Ms.Amanda
MoniG
bekib10
bb11
windle05 :yellow:
kezz_howland :blue:
ELSMUM
Emzy1 :blue:

20th Jan
jx6
Misstink
kileyjo9
spellfairy &#8211; twins!
TiredNurse27
lainey9801 :pink:

21st Jan
Belle30
Mummyemmy09
gills8752
Alesmommy2
kaylaxmarie
jfor3 :blue:
SugarHit :blue:

22nd Jan
fairykate :blue:
BlessedBaby22
Eleanor80
bassit25
lintu :yellow:

23rd Jan
~~Bambi~~
Welsh_mum2be

24th Jan
bellaxgee
winterwonder
princess2406
Snugggs
Fruitymeli :pink:
Rstar
17mummytobee :blue:

25th Jan
lozzie27
Frankie
crazylilth1ng :pink:
5-a-side :pink:

26th Jan
Alexis12
JustK
oox_tasha_xoo :pink:
ashlee23
SpunkyMunkey
dadzooks
honeybee28
chobette :blue:
princess2406 :blue:

27th Jan
Weebear
Lady_Bee
Narla83
AJC :pink:
becstar
Emma1987 :pink:

28th Jan
MrsRB

29th Jan
Autumntx
mandyt
katcan99
Kerrie-x
brittylove7
diasmom
Longlove :blue:
Jetset :pink:

30th Jan
ozziemum
ezbabydust
rollerchick
Radiance :blue:

31st Jan
blodyn82
TriChick
SMFirst
kali131

Special member &#8211; jmla04 &#8211; twins due 5th Feb, likely to be Jan babies :baby:

Angel babies&#8230;. 
annie25, Becyboo__x, bounceyboo, Catie19, cazi77, CHILLbilli, debzie, Elhaym, Embo78, EMC0528, Fireflies, HotPink, lauraemily17, LeeC, lilrojo, Marlarky, misk, mrsrof, MrsSyd, mrswichman, NuKe, padbrat, PugLuvAh, Rachie Rach, smile88, tu123, xMissxZoiez, 9babiegone
​
This is the link back to the old post...
January SnowAngels Due Date List 2012 (First Tri)


----------



## Rees

Afternoon ladies :)

Just looked at the list and it seems rather plain and boring! I hope we can add some lovely colourful pink and blue storkes next to our names soon :)

I have a strange toddler who's currently sqeaking at the TV and trying to brush her hair!

No idea what's in store for us today, thinking of going to look at a house, 3 bedroom cottage so should hopefully be bigger than our little 2 bedroom cottage! And it has a bath! I want to lounge in a bath and read a book, I've missed doing that with us only having a shower, and it'll be nice to share a bath with Tegan :D Lots of bubble bath, mmmmm!

Hope you all have a good day when you find us here :) xx


----------



## lintu

Yeahy thanx for the update Hun, but can I be a pain, my due date is the 22nd got moved back a day and I'm team yellow :hugs:


----------



## Rees

Of course you can be a pain :) I was trying to spot who had moved where but I wasn't sure with some of us :) Will you be remaining team yellow?


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm here hun, good work again, you've been a busy bee today.

I'm pretty sure we're finding out pink or blue on 16th Aug if baby decides to co-operate that it.


----------



## Rees

I just got my scan date through :) Same day as it was before :happydance: however it's at 10am, and it'll take us an hour to get there I expect with having to catch the bus and train :)

I've already got that in the diary at work as a day off, so yay! And then afterwards I can go shopping for an outfit :D happy days!

Getting annoyed with the post men though, just had a letter through for someone who lives on the other side of the street! Not impressed, it's even got a different number on it!

So looking forward to my long scan :) :cloud9:

I'm a bored busy bee Truly! Not too much longer until your scan :) Can't believe how quick it's all coming around.

And my little girl is 2 in 2 months! How did that happen??


----------



## 5-a-side

Thanks for the update and new thread. 
Hope everyone comes over soon. 

Its scary how quickly children grow. dd1 turned 10 a couple of weeks ago and dd2 turns 5 on Monday! Honestly it doesn't seem that long ago that she was born.


----------



## Maz1510

Hey Ladies. 

Rees can you update me i will be remaining Team YELLOW! ALthogth its tempting when you see such cute outfits but i want a suprise

How is everyones bump? i have noticed mine is there all the time now, bigger at night but defo look preg although i feel like a fraud as i know uterus wise its only at belly button  cant wait for proper bump.. heheh.. been buying mat clothes now too! 

x


----------



## TillyMoo

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for updating the list Rees. Hope those nasty pox clear up soon! x

I feel great now that I'm in the honeymoon period! I honestly sometimes forget that I'm pregnant. Appetite is fierce though, especially in the evenings. I'm not depriving myself of food, just trying to be more active to balance things out. 

Is anyone using any lotions or potions to prevent stretch marks? I sporadically used bio-oil & palmers during my first pregnancy but ended up with horribly, itchy, purple stretch marks all over my body. Trying to be more committed this time around with a religious routine of almond & coco butter in the mornings & bio-oil in the evenings.. hope it works!!!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Rees

I've been living in mat clothes for a while now! Mixing my old clothes in with them that still fit!

I weighed myself last night and I've lost 5lb since the start of the month! It's about the only positive that's come of the chicken pox :haha:

Took a bump pic last night, will upload it here later :) (batt about to die Ah!) will try and get your yellow storky done before batt goes Maz :)


----------



## Rees

Tilly - I gave up with all the lotions and potions when I was pregnant with Tegan, I'd already got some stretch marks when I put on weight quickly before I had her, now I have mummy scars :)

I don't get my tummy out anyway, so Luke and Tegs are the only ones who see them. I think that if I wore a bikini or showed of my belly I'd use bio-oil etc...


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Rees for all the organising!

Can you add me a yellow stork please? We will be staying team yellow till the fat lady sings!

X


----------



## kezz_howland

Quick question ladies... bought a doppler (the angelsounds one) and just tried it for first time. Towards the right a bit I could hear a really clear whoosing, pulsing sound, but the thing is, it was only going a little faster that a beat per second... is that normal? I would guess it could have been 80-90bpm (though obv very hard to guess at!) or possibly tiny bit fdaster, but I thought baby's heart should be more like 120bpm?


----------



## lintu

Rees said:


> Of course you can be a pain :) I was trying to spot who had moved where but I wasn't sure with some of us :) Will you be remaining team yellow?

:hi: thanx for the change huni, yep deffo staying team yellow :thumbup:

on my tummy im using baby lotion morning and night, when i have a bath i use baby oil and when i have a shower i use baby oil when i get out before i dry off fully, my sister did this with both hers and got away with not a one, hope it works for me, iv been doing it since i got my :bfp:


----------



## daisybby03

so crazy seeing the pink & blue by my name:)


----------



## Rees

Kezz, I think that might be the placenta? On youtube there's video's that can show you, or rather teach you, what to listen out for? I've read about them on here but have never watched them.

I was thinking about going for the angelsounds doppler last week, but changed my mind, I'm a bigger girl and don't think I'll be able to find much with it, was tempted to rent one for £10 a month until I'm feeling kicks but it was a better brand, but Luke talked me out of it! 

Are many of us ladies staying team yellow? We want to find out this time, but with Tegs we were team yellow, I think it helped me to push because I really wanted to find out what me and Luke had made :)


----------



## Maz1510

kezz sounds like your pulse. you have two main arterial pulses down each side, kinda hard to explain where... kinda mid thigh but belly if that makes sense. you can usually pic your pulse up which is more of a whoosing rather than a beat. Babys hb will be 110-160 sometime more when active. It too can sounds whoosing if picked up throuh the placenta. If you can find baby more directly you can generally get it to sound very clear like a train or horse. Once your MW finds it at 16wk app you will know exactly what you listening for. 

Have to admit i had a little listen tonight 

x


----------



## Rees

Maz, when did you first start listening in? What's the earliest you've ever found a baby's heartbeat?

I find it all fascinating, all the heart beats and stuff. I still want to get a doppler, but can't really justify it as I never used one with Tegs, I get to hear it again next week anyway at my 16 week appointment :happydance: and then it'll only be 3 weeks and a day after that when I get to have a lovely long peek :)


----------



## lintu

I read somewhere that some areas arent listening to HB until 25weeks, cos it was resulting in too many emergency scans if the MW couldnt find the HB :shrug:

I love my doppler, i can pick up my pulse down both sides, just in a little from where your hip joint is, then I get my placenta further in from my right hip. It kinda sounds like a pulse with the sound of the ocean/rushing wind over. Babies HB is then kinda in the middle, it can range anywhere from right in my bikini line to up near my belly button, some days i cant find it at all but i have to remind myself that baby still has sooooo much room to hide and play and there were days i couldnt find it before my scan and everything was fine. Its funny but when i cant find the HB I can here the odd water movement sound, like your listening to something swimming around :shrug: dont know if its baby moving around or my digestion but i get it quite low down somedays, so im thinking its baby moving about :shrug:


----------



## truly_blessed

I've found the baby's heartbeat every night for a week now with my angelsounds. I usually find it in the same place every night (but then they start moving around and I and hear it getting quieter then louder again with glooping noises) It started very low down (TMI but almost in where the pubic hair starts) in the centre and you need to press quite firmly to hear it, try moving at different angles and move very slowly. It's moved up a bit in the last week so a lot easier to find. It is very fast though, there's quiet a few people but the noise on youtube if you search for baby's heartbeat.

Lintu - they don't listen to the heartbeat in my pct until 24 weeks. I get the swimming noise too and hear the heartbeat getting louder then quieter so think it is them break dancing in there.


----------



## Rees

Lintu - baby is practising it's swimming, future gold medalist's we're all growing here! :haha:


----------



## LM2104

Hi all, Im here! Thanks Rees for updating and making the thread.

Pretty sure Im feeling baby moving a lot now, reassuring after last weekend.

I really hope Im not staying yellow, cant wait to find out!!!!!


----------



## lintu

Rees said:


> Lintu - baby is practising it's swimming, future gold medalist's we're all growing here! :haha:

:rofl: deffo, with the length of my LO's legs gona put its name down for long jump, :rofl:


----------



## Rees

That's good LM :) Always reassuring :)

Lintu - long jump sounds like a good asperation :)

Just watching the stuff on the olympics on BBC News, and phoar! Tom Daly ain't half looking fit! Although I feel pervy as he's only about 16!


----------



## 3RARwife

morning ladies! 

Rees i am team yellow too :)

mmm pancakes for brekie


----------



## firstpreg

Hey ladies, thought i would drop in and say hi.

I am due jan 4th. I haven't felt ANYTHING yet!! Getting a bit worried. have next scan next a week on Friday (was supposed to be last Friday but they cancelled). I do seem to be getting bigger so I don't feel too worried just that everyone else seems to already be feeling movement :(

Hopefully soon. 

:)


----------



## Jaz02

Hey Everyone! :wave:

Thanks Rees for updating the group :thumbup:

I was 'supposed' to be team yellow but cant really decide what to do! Looking at daisys :blue::pink: signs make me really want to find out what growing inside me but I also want a surprise lol. I wish I could find out and then unfind out! :haha:

Hows everyone been?? Yay for being in 2nd tri! I honestly havnt been on BnB for about a month I think! I've just been so busy with my toddler and work and organising my house and exams - which I passed with a B! :thumbup:. I've been potty training my 27month old and she has done soooo well! Im so proud of her! and her speech is progressing so well too! She amazes me everyday with her words and sentences. But boy does she have energy to burn! She wears me out pretty fast these days! She's in CONSTANT need of entertaining and doing creative things otherwise she turns into a right terror! Lol

Anyway, enough of the blabbing :blush:. Cant believe Im already almost 17weeks! I'll post a bump pic later on if I remember.

I have my gender scan on 15th August :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks again rees for updating! And hope you ladies are all doing well!

xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks for the advice ladies! I tried the doppler again last night, and kept picking up my pulse, but eventually after perseveering I managed to pick up baby's heartbeat. Was definately it because it sounded like a train going past and was a lot quicker than mine! Was so exciting. Then I picked up something else... could hear baby's heartbeat still, and then could hear a slower, louder whooshing sound, that didn't sound like my pulse. It was very strange! Mega happy now i've heard it! I found it just above my pubic bone, slightly on the left, then it moved to middle, then to right so think he was trying to escape the contraption!! 

My gender scan is a week tomorrow! Just praying he or she spreads them legs enough to tell!

forgot to add... when can baby start to hear sounds?


----------



## lintu

Yeahy kezz, from about 16 weeks, but will only react to individual voices / sounds around 25 weeks xxxx


----------



## LM2104

Thats great Kezz, its so nice hearing the heartbeat isnt it.

Should hopefully hear LOs again next Friday at the MWs, Ive heard it twice now but OH hasnt heard so he is really looking forward to it.


----------



## Rees

3RAR - I wanted pancakes but we don't have anything in :( going to go and buy some to pop in the toaster tomorrow morning so I can actually attempt to eat something before I go back to work!

firstpreg - This is my 2nd baba so I know what to look out for, with Tegan I felt flutters at 14 weeks and started to get kicks around 18/20 weeks, my OH didn't feel kicks until much later than that!

Jaz - yay for the potty training! Is it easier than you expected? We're thinking of starting after Tegan's birthday, last night she knew her bum needed changing after she'd done a particularly smelly poo and grabbed 3 nappies, when daddy opened one she took it back off him and sat on it and tried to put it on :haha:

I'll put you down as team yellow then and change it if you find out :)

Kezz - :happydance: did your OH manage to hear the heartbeat too? Not long to go until your sexing scan, I wish I was finding out early, I've got 4 weeks until my NHS one, I should be having right now in 4 weeks time :)

LM - I was so glad that my OH was there last Thursday when we heard the heartbeat :) He wasn't there at many of my appointments with Tegan when we could hear her heartbeat. I'll get to hear this ones again on Wednesday, don't know if I'll take my mum or my OH, think Tegs had better stay at home though!


We're off to view a 3 bedroom house later, they're dropped the rent by £20 a month and I thought that £625 is better than £645, so hopefully it'll be a nice size. Roll on 3:45! :)

Hope you all have a nice day, seems to be cloudy here at the moment, hopefully it's not too humid! xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Yeh my OH heard it. He wasn't quite as enthusiastic as I was though... he came in from walking the dogs and I shouted him i'd found it, and he first filled the dogs bowl, locked all the doors, made himself a drink of juice, came upstairs, got changed and then sat down to listen... I was a bit peeved that he was all overexcited like me, but I think he resents me spending £20 on it without telling him maybe! Although later on when I went to the toilet he seemed pretty enthusiastic about listening to his own heartbeat on it Men! I've been trying to get him to read this book I got as well about babies, seen as this is our first and we are more or less clueless, and our families don't live very close to help, but he isn't too enthusiastic about that as well. He's very 'let's wait till it comes' about everything, which pees me off cause I'm much more of a plan and buy and nest type! Still... he keeps getting me to bid on baby stuff on ebay so maybe I shouldn't complain too much! He's let me buy a travel cot, a moses basket, a crib, a baby bath, a breast pump, bottles, a baby gym and a few other bits and bobs! lol


----------



## Rees

Not a bad list so far then Kezz :)

I bought Luke a book, I think it was called "From Lad to Dad" it somehow seems to have disappeared! I kept trying to get him to read it, but he was having none of it! Grrr, he is more interested now though and I catch him reading our "What to Expect: The Toddler Years" although that book seems to have disappeared too! (I think Tegan has put it somewhere!)

Luke seems to be a bit more interested this time around, but he knows what to expect now and the whole thing isn't so scary to him now I think!

If we had a doppler Luke would do the same thing and find his heart beat. His mum had a TENS machine for her back and him and his brother kept trying to shock each other with it by putting it on the highest setting!

Boys never grow up.... :haha:


----------



## LM2104

Rees - My OH was at all but one of Annie's appointments. He tries to be as involved as possible with all those kind of things but he missed the last appointment with this one as they were kind of made in a rush.

Kezz - My OH isnt in a rush to get things sorted out either, Ive got tonnes of stuff in the loft that is going to need sorting, washing or putting together etc. and he's like "oh, we've got like 4 months before we need to sort it out!"


----------



## kezz_howland

Haha! That sounds about right! He's strange about stuff.. I mean we both want a baby a heck of a lot, and had to go through a lot to get here, and whenever we go for scan's etc he takes time off work and comes and loves seeing the baby and everything. Maybe i'm just expecting a bit too much from him. I think he just has a different attitude to me about things. I am really impatient and want everything now, whereas he's annoyingly patient and is just like 'let's just wait and see'. It's really frustrating! lol.


----------



## Rees

Awww, our menfolk are funny :)

Luke got a different job when I was 14 weeks last time around and he couldn't get the time off like he could when he was working part time, now he doesn't work but we've had 2 scans and he's been to those but was on his way out the door when the MW came round for the booking in appointment :)


----------



## Rees

I also want to get the baby bouncer out and get it washed by the end of September, it's been packed away for a year now (even though it's infant to toddler, but Tegs got a leather chair and footstool for her birthday from 2 of my aunties :) )

I'm so glad that I bought neutral things for Tegan, it's meant that we've spent so much less this time around, I'm glad I talked Luke in to buying the £50 bouncer - £25 per child isn't too bad :D Might even be able to sell it on after this one is done with it!

We've kept the jumperoo and the inflatable ring seat thing, even though the zip has busted, hopefully the inner tube bit still inflates!

Some of her toddler stuff is pink though, like pink brick, pink bounce and go zebra etc... But so much of it is going to be reusable :)


----------



## LM2104

I think its different for men. I know when I was pregnant with Annie as soon as I started to feel her move I felt very connected and bonded with her, and she never let my OH feel her kick, and whilst we have to make changes to our lifestyles straight away not much changes for them until there is a baby in their arms.

I dont know, its just my opinion, but I know as soon as I went into labour something clicked in my OH and the realisation kicked in.


----------



## LM2104

Rees Ive told OH I want everything sorted and put together by Xmas just in LO wants out in a hurry like Annie did because Im not having a massive rush to it all over Xmas.


----------



## Rees

Lol, LM, I start my leave at 31 weeks (3 weeks hols before mat leave :) ) and that's the week that Xmas WILL be more or less sorted, even though we've been saving £20 a month towards xmas and won't get it until the end of November! 

All the baby stuff will be sorted by the end of November, just in case :)

My ideal scenario is to go into labour at just past 37 weeks, or on New Years Eve :) Would be nice to have a 2012 baby though, hmmm.... 

I want Tegs to have a lovely 3rd xmas with just mummy, daddy and the grandparents so that she has some hope of remembering it :)


Will anyone else be buying the baby a little pressie in case they come before xmas or on xmas day?

Luke was the same as your OH, but the realisation came on his birthday when I was told to go the hospital because they thought I had pre-eclampsia, it was also her due date and I got a sweep at the hospital and was already dilating, didn't have pre-eclampsia so was sent home and she appeared 3 days later :) So I think for me to ring him in tears and telling him we'd be picking him up on the way to hospital, and then seeing me hooked up to the machine to also monitor baby made it all the more real to him :shrug:

He adores her though and she loves her daddy :)


----------



## 3RARwife

my girls love pancakes, i find i'm making them 2-3 times a week :) 
i plan to have bubs and xmas sorted by the end of november, don't want to be waddling round the streets at 35+ weeks dragging 2 kids behind me :haha: though i do have a wiggles concert to go to on the 18th of dec (37 weeks) can't miss that :)

i don't think it had even sunk into my husband that we were having a baby till i put her naked and wriggling into his arms just after she was born (he was NOT a good colour) :haha:


----------



## kezz_howland

Luckily I don't have any other children so I don't have to worry about xmas! We've said me and OH will just buy each other something little, and everything from relatives etc we're asking for baby stuff. If we haven't got pram by then then we're planning to ask both sets of parents to contribute to it as it's £299. So no struggling with Christmas shopping for me! I do plan to have my hospital bag packed by then though just in case! Really wanted to have all the family here for xmas - my parents and oh's parents, but just don't know if we can fit everybody in! Would be nice to be properly looked after by everyone for a day or so at Christmas though, and be made a fuss of and have everybody's hands on my belly! lol


----------



## LM2104

Completely off topic girls but how can I convince OH that we need to get rid of the dog? We've got a staff and he is great with Annie but lately he has started going through the bin whenever we go out, he poos all over the garden in the most inconvenient places usually, whines and is generally stressing me out to the point of a breakdown!

I really dont think two children under 3 and the dog is going work but how can I make him see this?!


----------



## Rees

LM - just tell him you're a bit worried and concerned about the dog's current behaviour. How old is he? My parents have got a 2 year old staff and he's a handful (he's obsessed with my OH, likes to try and hump him, but he's good with Tegs!)

Kezz - We're having xmas dinner at my mum's, yum yum! Makes it so much easier for us! But then we live around the corner from them and if we move we won't be far away, within walking distance.

3RAR - a Wiggles concert - brave! I'm guessing your girls like them?


----------



## kezz_howland

LM - sorry, I can't help there. We have two dogs and I would never get rid of either of them, unless one of them attacked the baby for no reason. I love them to bits, and if your OH is anything like me and my OH, he won't give the dog up easily. People who get dogs after they've had children always feel differently about them I think, but when you have them b4 kids, they are your family and they're here to stay. We have started training ours now not to jump on the bed or the settee unless told they can etc, My mum keeps trying to persuade us to give up the terrier, she says we won't cope, but I know she's only saying it because she wants him, and has wanted him since the day we got him! lol


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm the same with dogs LM I'm afraid, my choc labrador is going nowhere and he'll see his days out with us. Someone else has already said to DF 'you need to get rid of that dog when the baby comes' but there's no way that's happening, baby will be fine. As for pooing in inconvenient places, well what can I say, he's a dog, they know no better. I just have to keep on top of it and clean up everyday or try to take him out as soon as he's eaten.


----------



## lintu

im with the others LM :hugs: i wouldnt give up my boy for the world, how old is the staff??

Have you tried putting him in a crate when you go out?? we trained our staff x like that.

My mate has 2 young staff's a 1yr old and a 4yr old and they are fine all together :hugs:

Good luck huni, at the end of the day do whats best for your family :hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies, ive just noticed we have moved into second trimester haha! :haha: im so happy :D although im feeling pretty rough today.. hope your all well

Sorry LM but i have 3spaniels and they are going nowhere, i dont particularly agree with you on this however i can see what you mean and why your annoyed, i hope you sort it although i think your in for a fight with dh lol... as said above about the crate 'aka den' our dogs are all in one, a smaller one for my cocker and humongous one for our 2springers, they love going in them as they are their little homes, only when we go out and to bed, but they feel safe... we only started the boys in their 4weeks ago and they love it now... our cocker has been in hers since she was a baby. xx

Rees - hey hunny, my due date is 11/01/2012 :D a day earlier, ive only just noticed. ooopsie sorry :lol:

Kezz - were thinking of doing christmas dinner in our home, but everyone will be bringing different bits so we dont have to do much apart from the turkey and the veg ha! my MIL makes the gravy, my nanna does the beef and my mum brings the pudding... my dad will do the veg in the morning with my dh, and dh and I will do the turkey on xmas eve, we are big fans of the smell after youve been out xmas eve and you come home to a cooked turkey (where you can eat all the bacon too) haha! love it! so it'll be an easy year for me, normally im the one in the kitchen but i can rely on dh and my dad this year! :) i cant wait! ill be like shamu by then ha ha xxx


----------



## Rees

All changed hun :)

You've got me hungry now talking about the smell of turkey and bacon, mmmmm!

I'm currently eating butterkist popcorn, mmmmm, saw it in the shop earlier and thought it's perfect to eat while watching One Born Every Minute USA :)

We went to look at a 3 bedroom house today - far too small, can see myself falling down the stairs :( Not good with a toddler on my hip or a baby in my arms!

We've seen another 3 bedroom house and the viewing is on Saturday when I'm at work, I just took a walk to see the outside and it looks good :) So fingers crossed we can get it!

Off to work for the next 2 days :( So I won't be around, any changes that need doing to the list just put up and I'll do them on Sunday.

Hope you girlies enjoy the rest of your week! xx


----------



## Jaz02

Rees: She was a natural at potty training, though in saying that she has her own personal little portable potty that she uses as the toilet is still too high and scary for her, but we are getting there! And learning to pull her pants down before going potty took a little longer too but feeling pretty successful now  She still wears a nappy to bed though, but is keen to take it off first thing in the morning.

Kezz: My mother in law usually takes over the christmas 'lunch'. We don't really have a christmas dinner with turkey etc (Its VERY hard to find turkeys in the grocery stores here in N.Z, only chickens and hams, plus our christmas is in the middle of summer so everyone just has BBQs!) My partners family is from Switzerland so we have lots of filled crossaints, cheese fondues and salads for xmas lunch. But depending on how I feel I might make a small xmas dinner for my little family.

LM: We have a Chihuahua/Jack Russell cross, hes small but in my opinion overweight and heavy so I get nervous that he will jump on my tummy or something when im laying down and he is used to just jumping on the furniture or bed to sleep and especially trying to sleep with us! I keep trying to tell OH to keep him off the bed as he just walks over you and at the mo I sleep on my back. He weighs like 10-12kgs! (22-26lbs) But OH is very...whats the word....USELESS at listening to me :dohh:. For some reason that dog really stresses me out but I wouldn't expect OH to get rid of him as he's had him since before we were even together! Lol though if he jumps on my tummy OH is going to cop an earfull!!


----------



## mrscupcake

Hi rees can u add me to te list team yellow due 3rd :) xxx


----------



## 3RARwife

Rees; it's the big 20th birthday for the wiggles so should be good.
Jaz; yay for our summer xmas, i think it would be weird to have a turkey or not be able to go to the beach xmas morning. though i love the thought of filled croissants.


----------



## LM2104

We live round the corner from my parents too, so will probably going there for Xmas dinner. When I was pregnant with Annie though I could hardly eat any of it so I am planning on storing an Xmas pudding in the cupboard until after Ive had bubs and will stuff my face on it when I get home from hospital as its my favourite lol!

The dog is 3 and 1/2 we brought him together. He is amazing with Annie would never hurt her and Im sure would ever hurt the baby. I know we probably will never get rid of him he just stresses me, he nearly pushed me down the stairs yesterday, just something Ive got to work past, he's probably getting the brunt of my hormones. 

Talking of stress, what do u all do to relax? I find it very hard to relax and always seem to be on edge at the moment.


----------



## K477uk

Morning everyone!

I've not managed to catch up for ages... so kinda glad that the thread has moved as it only means I had to read through 6 pages!!

Rees... I'll definately be on team yellow again!

Well... I've had a fun few weeks... I can't remember if I mentioned Isaac having slapped cheek - well finally got my bloods and I'd had it before not quite sure when though!!

We are on the 2nd day of potty training, and I am sure he is holding it in rather than sitting on his potty. Only 2 accidents yesterday!

Other than that.... I've had some cakes to make, and went to Edinburgh for a long weekend. 

Goodluck to all those having scans soon... I've got to wait until 31st August for mine (and OH won't be there as he's on a business trip and the hospital wouldn't let me have it a week early or 2 weeks late :cry:)


----------



## LM2104

Oh K477, thats pants about your OH not being able to be at the scan. Is there anyone else who can go with you? Im sure a family member would love the opportunity!

Potty is fun isnt it? We've tried pull ups in the past few days but Annie thinks they are just like a nappy so doesnt even bother pulling them down and pees in them so we're back to running around in a nightie and no pants, but hey if it works what can you do?

My scan is 3rd September, seems like a long time so Im focusing on MW appointment next week and then start counting down to the scan after that.


----------



## jfor3

Thanks for changing my date Rees. x

K477 - I had to go to my last scan alone (OH was too busy at work) and I do wish I'd taken my Mum or a friend. It's not quite the same on your own. I bet your OH is gutted!


----------



## Maz1510

wow you ladies can talk in a day i had 5 pages to read! lol. 

Rees: in answer to your earlier Q re: Fetal Heart... Personally i started trying to listen to my own (as a little experiement) once a week from 8+ wks but i didnt find it until the GP i work with had a go at 12+ since then i found it dead easy. i dont listen often tbh. However - At work i do not listen before 16wks. if someone books late maybe 13+ and begs i might try but anxiety is worse if not found so i never offer that early. I always listen at 16wks tho. Its rare i cant find on then, sometimes takes a while but "touchwood" i dont think i ever sent anyone in for a scan cus i couldnt find it. although it happens. It must depend on the area etc as to whether they listen at 16wks or not, all mw i have ever know do so i find it odd that some have to wait until 25wk!

Hmmm DOGGIE fights..... well i have a dally and he is my baby he thinks he is one too i have to say im sik of ppl saying "oh youll have to get rid of the dog!!" what!!! just cuz he is big! arghhhh.. he is 28kg admittedly and needs some work on the walking to heel which i have told DH he has tobe consistent with rules so that he doesnt pull me too much. we just had him castrated in hope will calm him. i am in no doubt that he will be no problem with the baby at all, obviously if he was we would have to think otherwise, but we plan on making the changes with him before the baby so he doesnt resent the baby. 
As for the staffy... my sisters dog did the same. No offence but is he walked frequently/gets attention etc? My Sis wasnt and he started playing up after the baby and pooing everywhere too. but the poor sod practically lived inhis crate! Crates are good for when you go out, once they see them as their space they wont mess in them either.

Ohhh Xmas... tbh we always go to my moms for xmas dinner, i would love to have all the family here but my house is too small. plus my dad is a way better cook! lol. I plan on doing nothing! hehe! i love that ill be a lady of leisure by then (well for a little while) do plan on doing all xmas shopping etc in leave (beg dec) but i do alot of internet shopping so if i dont feel like waddling around will be ok. 
Plan on having all baby stuff ready by november time. i like to be organsised n quite frankly would wait till next xmas if we wait for DH!! lol. 

As for men and not being excited.... urgh what they like! I do think its diff for them, maybe when you have a visible moving bump things will change. my dh is quite good but insensitive at time!! before uss it just wasnt real but now im belly is changing he is too. diff for us, we feel it in some way almost everyday! i know i do. it being mainly shite!! lol. 

Anyways sorry for the waffle :blush: alot to catch up on! lol. 

x


----------



## K477uk

LM2104 said:


> Oh K477, thats pants about your OH not being able to be at the scan. Is there anyone else who can go with you? Im sure a family member would love the opportunity!
> 
> Potty is fun isnt it? We've tried pull ups in the past few days but Annie thinks they are just like a nappy so doesnt even bother pulling them down and pees in them so we're back to running around in a nightie and no pants, but hey if it works what can you do?
> 
> My scan is 3rd September, seems like a long time so Im focusing on MW appointment next week and then start counting down to the scan after that.

Yeah, I think my mum would jump at the opportunity... just a shame to miss it with OH! Potty is soo much fun! We haven't used pull-ups as use reusables anyway... and tried pants, but he just weed in them! found it easier being butt naked!! Luckily it's not cold!



jfor3 said:


> Thanks for changing my date Rees. x
> 
> K477 - I had to go to my last scan alone (OH was too busy at work) and I do wish I'd taken my Mum or a friend. It's not quite the same on your own. I bet your OH is gutted!

He is gutted... I'm under strict instructions to send him piccies straight away! I may see if they'll let me record a tiny bit so I can send it to him! I think I will take my mum as I agree I don't think it would be the same!


----------



## LM2104

Thats good K477, I think if my mum thought she would get away with she would purposely pack my OH off somewhere so she could come to the scan instead, lol! 

Do any of you know if Im having the fasting blood test for diabetes is that literally all it is a quick blood test because I remember when my friend was pregnant she had to have this sugary drink and tests and then wait like 2 hours and have more tests?


----------



## jfor3

LM2104 - when I was last pregnant I had to fast over night and have a blood test first thing, then sit in the waiting room and drink - oh what's that energy/sports drink called? (baby brain) - wait a while and then have another blood test. They need to do two to check how the sugar effects your blood levels. 

That was 4 years ago though, so it may have changed.


----------



## AJC

Can i join you please?:wacko:

My due date is 27th jan.... :happydance:


----------



## 5-a-side

jfor3 said:


> LM2104 - when I was last pregnant I had to fast over night and have a blood test first thing, then sit in the waiting room and drink - oh what's that energy/sports drink called? (baby brain) - wait a while and then have another blood test. They need to do two to check how the sugar effects your blood levels.

This is what my MW told me about it, yet someone I know has just had hers but didnt do any of the fasting. 



AJC said:


> Can i join you please?:wacko:
> 
> My due date is 27th jan.... :happydance:

 Hi there :hi: 
How are you doing?


----------



## truly_blessed

I've got glucose tests scheduled but only at the end of Oct so I would presume that's when they usually do them. I need to fast for 12 hours, get bloods, drink a drink then wait 2 hours then they do bloods again.


----------



## lintu

my mum and 6yr niece are coming with me to my scan on the 5th sept, my niece is sooooo excited, she has a lil count down next to her bed :hugs:

whats everyone having for tea?? I cant decide


----------



## Dizzy321

:hi: ladies

LM2104 I am always on edge these days too :shrug: hormones are def playing havoc with me :( :hugs:


----------



## Maz1510

LM2104 - I imagine if you are being tested this early it is just a fasting blood test. one off. The Glucose Tolerance Test (GTT) is usually done at or around 28wks - (which is where you fast, blood, sugar drink 2 hr later bloods.) Otherwise it is done when you have 2 occassions of sugar in the urine. I would hazard a guess that if the GP has arranged it it is just the blood test nothing else. You may have the GTT also at 28wks if all bloods are normal?depends on your history etc. 

So how is everyones appetite doing? Has anyone go off things or crave yet?? I not had any real cravings but i just can not stomach meat!! its annoying. Chicken is the only meat i can eat and be ok, anything else makes me feel like death or actually sik! :cry:
Im so fed up! i have a few days of feeling ok then i feel crap again. today has been a crappy day. i attempted pork tonight (being white n all) but i feel like i need to puke but cant! urghhh its horrible! 

On the plus 16wks tomorrow !! Whoop whoop! :happydance: (ticker is a day out i cant remember how or be arsed to change it lol ) 

x


----------



## lainey9801

Hello All,

Haven't been on in a while and have been missing this great forum! Went to the Doc today and heard the babys heartbeat, which was 148. Next appointment is Sept 2 and we should find out the gender of our lil snowangel as long as he/she cooperates! I am SO excited!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LM2104

Lintu ur niece sounds so cute!

Maz I cant stomach much meat either, especially beef, although I have been trying to make myself eat some for the iron and that, but its hard especially if I get a fatty bit I have to get it out my mouth and then I cant eat anymore. And also cant eat chicken on the bone, which is horrible because I love chicken.

Im craving milkshakes, which I think isnt too bad because at least Im getting lots of calcium, but also baguettes, cooked in the oven with melted butter, which isnt good becuase of all the stodgy carbs!

5 weeks today until we find out if we're pink or blue. Its the 1st and last time I hope my baby is a flasher!


----------



## 21p1eco

i find out in 3 hours if we are pink or blue!!! i am so excited! will let you know....


----------



## 5-a-side

That's exciting 21. Hope you have a great scan.

I'm bored already today, OH at work, kids still asleep, wet hair because I dont want to wake them with the hair-dryer (lol) and I'm hungry but promised kids we'd have pancakes for breakfast. I guess it would be really wrong of me to eat on of the Jam filled muffins I made yesterday at 8.30am? Go down nicely with a cuppa :) 


Question for you all - Maternity Dress for a wedding. Although I'm not in the wedding party I feature quite a bit, the gorgeous Coast dress I brought pre-BFP has no chance of fitting so any ideas what I could wear. Any colour I'm not worried, bridesmaid is in a burgandy type colour, men all in blue/purple tartan. Its 3weeks away today. 
I've been looking at Next, DP, mothercare, nothing takes my fancy. I like classy elegant things (think Kate Middleston but fatter lol)


----------



## lintu

5 have you tried eBay? You can normally get some nice dresses there :hugs: iv got a wedding next weekend and then a couple of weeks later, luckily can get away with the same outfit, but iv bought a lovely tunic from the next sale, gonna put a White vest and leggings with it. 

I'm off tea and coffee, have been for weeks, my first brew of the day is wonderful but then the rest make me gag, even decaf! As for cravings they change by the day the main one tha seems to feature is spuds, however they come, boiled, mashed, chips, wedges I just can't get enough! 

I never ate alot before, guess my body was starch deficient :shrug:


----------



## LM2104

Good luck 21, im very jealous you're finding out now!

So Ive been looking through what appointments I have throughout the pregnancy and I have midwife Friday at 16 + 5 but then dont see her or a doc again until 28 weeks! Anyone else think this is a long time not to see anyone?


----------



## 21p1eco

well its a girl!!!!!!!!!!!! i am so incredibly happy right now!


----------



## K477uk

LM2104 said:


> Thats good K477, I think if my mum thought she would get away with she would purposely pack my OH off somewhere so she could come to the scan instead, lol!
> 
> Do any of you know if Im having the fasting blood test for diabetes is that literally all it is a quick blood test because I remember when my friend was pregnant she had to have this sugary drink and tests and then wait like 2 hours and have more tests?

ntiD jab.. was a great day considering I 

It wouldn't surprise me if my mum has organised all this!!

When I had the GTT last time I had to fast from 9pm went in at 9am, did blood almost immediately then the sugery drink and another load of bloods an hour or two later (plus had the antiD.. a great day for someone who doesn't particularly like jabs!!)



AJC said:


> Can i join you please?:wacko:
> 
> My due date is 27th jan.... :happydance:

Welcome to the mad house!!! :thumbup:



LM2104 said:


> Good luck 21, im very jealous you're finding out now!
> 
> So Ive been looking through what appointments I have throughout the pregnancy and I have midwife Friday at 16 + 5 but then dont see her or a doc again until 28 weeks! Anyone else think this is a long time not to see anyone?

I see mine again at 22 weeks.... is this your first? I know in some areas they reduce to appointment times for 2+ mums

How is everyone?


----------



## kezz_howland

Congratulation 21! So is that one of each now? You must be thrilled! How exciting! xx Our gender scan is on Friday, i'm so excited, wonder if it will seem more real knowing whether this little person is male or female!


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks kezz. yep thats one of each, perfect. i think it helps knowing their gender because you can visualise what they are going to look like and start buying stuff for them. good luck with your scan! let us know asap.

I just spent a fortune in mothercare on clothes for baby and fireman sam stuff for jamie because he is obsessed atm. I LOVE shopping for girly stuff


----------



## Rstar

Hiya, I'm new! I confess to lurking for the last few weeks though :thumbup:

Glad everyone is doing well. I'm off to sort out tickers and picture etc. I'll try to start posting now I'm getting in to the swing of second tri and coming out of the fog of the first!


21p1eco I'm in Torbay too, Torquay to be exact :D


----------



## 21p1eco

really? wow! welcome, is this your first?


----------



## Rstar

This is my 3rd!! (and last!!) I'm 27 so I'm glad I fitted them in before I'm 30 lol. My little boy is 4 and little girl is 2 in November.

Being pregnant whilst having to look after 2 already has been the hardest thing I've ever done. How have you found pregnancy this time around?


----------



## becstar

Just popping in to say hi - I have been in Feb due club (and will still be there, too) as my due date was 1st Feb, but they have changed it since the scan to Jan 27th. So I'm straddling both!

Nice to see some familiar faces!


----------



## 21p1eco

very difficult compared to last time! with jamie i was fine but this is a girl so i have been suffering with sickness and trying to keep up with a toddler! glad i am finally feeling better, although i do get tired quicker. i live in paignton. we should meet up for coffee or something sometime.


----------



## Rstar

Congrats on the pink news! Are you on Facebook? Meeting up sounds good, It seems really strange people on the Internet are so close! Torbay is a lovely place to live though :)


----------



## K477uk

Hey becstar! Your LO isn't much older than mine!! I remember you going into labor last time! Hi!!!

I'm being naughty and having pizza tonight :blush: but I did go swimming this morning!


----------



## FM_DJ

K477uk- I've been naughty in eatting lately, too. ;)
21- congrats on pink! :)
Rees-Thank you so much for your hard work updating and maintaining the list!

Cool! We moved threads! :) I have some major reading to catch up on! :D

Had my 16 week appointment yesterday. My doctor was out for an emergency c-section, so I had a nice visit with the midwife he has on staff. She was great. I told her I was pretty sure I felt the baby move. She said I must be very intune to my body. Most 1st time moms don't feel it until 18-22 weeks. She hooked up the doppler thingy to find baby's heartbeat. She had a heck of a time, as baby was moving all over the place. Then RIGHT ON the doppler, the baby kicked HARD! I started laughing and so did she. She asked if I felt that and I told her yes. She said I am for sure feeling the baby moving. She said the next appointmen (20 weeks) will be a fun ultrasound to watch if baby is as active then as he/she was for that visit. :) I was so happy to hear everything was fine. And I'm down 2 lbs from last month, which brings me to a total of 8 weeks to 16 weeks, down 3lbs. Heartbeat was down from 160 at weeks 8 and 12 to 155 yesterday. Everything seems to be going along great.


----------



## 21p1eco

yes it is a lovely place to live. i am currently starting to learn to drive so i can get out and about more without having to rely on friends and family. I am Emilie Collings on facebook, i have blonde hair in the pic but i have red hair now, it was taken before jamie was born!


----------



## Dizzy321

Ladies, do any of you not feel pregnant? I am struggling a bit cause I just dont feel pregnant!! :shrug: cant tell with my tummy cos its all flabby and yukky and I still cant feel movement :shrug: cannot wait for my scan


----------



## 21p1eco

i feel twinges quite a lot that remind me im pregnant but no kicks yet i dont think. im sure it wont be long paula until you feel baby.


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi all. Haven't been around for a while as been really suffering with sickness and exhaustion. There's so much to catch up on. 

Rees thank you for updating the list and glad to hear your chicken pox getting better. What do you think of the F1 to sky business. The mood is incredibly black in our house. I'm in disbelief and dh is furious. I hate sky and will never have it again so looks like we're going to not be following f1 anymore. Gutted. 

21 that's fab news. We find out tomorrow at 12.30 and I'm beyond excited. I'm usually fast asleep by now (and will have been for a good 2 hours) but I'm too excited to sleep. I'm thinking I'm having a girl as been so poorly sick but who knows. 

Paula I don't feel particularly pregnant, just poorly. Dh keeps forgetting I'm actually pregnant and not just ill. I'm getting a bit of a bump now but it's helped by my already podgy tummy. I didn't show until I was 23 weeks last time and I've looked pregnant for ages now this time. But I'm not feeling kicks or flutterings unless I'm lying in a particular position and baby really moves and I've only managed this once so far! 

Fm glad appointment went well. Sounds brill that you're feeling so much movement. 

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone else. I'm on my iPhone and it's impossible to flick back through the posts. 

I'll update tomorrow whether we're blue or pink! Aahhhhhh too excited!! Just a shame I feel so sick otherwise I'd be bouncing on the bed!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i havnt felt my baby yet, although im pretty big bump wise lol... i only have to look down to know :) we use a heartbeat doppler off amazon - fifteen pounds, and very reassuring xx

good luck tomorrow :Dxx


----------



## daisybby03

I feel VERY pregnant, but I also look very pregnant:) LOL


----------



## becstar

Hi k! I remember you from the bf section too! 

I don't have a bump as such but my uterus popped weeks ago and so all the bloat and wobble above it has been pushed up so I look huge for 14 weeks. 

I felt La at 16 weeks. Little wriggles before that but at 16 weeks 3 sudden strong kicks, and we were off! I can feel little wriggles now... I cannot wait to feel strong wriggles and kicks, I have missed them so much!


----------



## K477uk

:waves: I'd forgotten those bfing days!

I had a wobbly belly before so is super wobbly now! Trying to keep exercising to keep the wobble down but I'm soo tired still!!!!


----------



## lotsakellz

3 hours to go! Scared and excited now!!


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies, how is everyone

I got a lil sunburnt yesterday, whoops! Off to mothercare for s lil bit of a spend, im very excited, lol

Wohoo 15eks today, im a navel orange, I take it they are smaller than a regular orange?


----------



## lintu

lotsakellz said:


> 3 hours to go! Scared and excited now!!

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Rees

LM - I always get nearly pushed over by my dad's staffy, he's so excited all the time and keeps wanting to sit on my lap (He's mahoosive for a staffy and he doesn't fit anymore, but he thinks he does!) He jumps up and his paws reach my bump, one day he caught me by surprise and he jumped on my lap, but landed on my tummy and I was cramping a bit :( I think baby is gonna hate the dog unlike Tegs who adores him (she was throwing paper at him the other day and laughing and he just stood there!)

To relax I read books :) Love reading and always have a book in my handbag :)

Kat - yay for already having had slapped cheek! How did Isaac cope? Can't believe my 20 week scan is before yours? I'll be 19+4, but they can't do mine any later with needing to do it 5 weeks after the chicken pox! Sucks that hubby can't be there :( My mum came to my 20 weeks with Tegs as Luke was working and couldn't get the time off, she loved it! She's coming this time but will wait outside with Tegs and I'm gonna ask if at the end my mum and Tegs can come in and see the baby :) (everytime I say or type that I feel like crying! She won't be my little baby any more :( She's gonna be a big sister - fecking scary!)

LM - I had to fast with Tegs and then do the test with the drink and the wait, and I'll be doing it again, I'm thinking they're gonna find GD this time, been really thirsty and not peeing much :(

AJC :wave: Hiyas :) Added you to the list :)

Lainey - :wave: Yay for heartbeat :) Always so nice to hear it :)

21 - Just seen your sig, ooooooooh! A girl :) How exciting :) Buying for a girl is lovely, Tegan has so many girly things, I guess if this is a boy I'm gonna be so stuck as I can't buy for boys!

5 - how about a pretty maxi-dress? You don't even have to get them in the maternity sections sometimes with the cut of them?

LM - I see my MW on Thursday and then I think she said she wants to see me at 25 weeks for my GTT, but I'm sure she'll tell me all that on Thursday, I know I'm meant to have less appointments this time round, but she said that if I want to see her to just ring and make an appointment. Need to ask if I'm not considered high risk or not, which is now a possibility because of the chicken pox, in which case I'll see a lot more of her!

Rstar :wave: Hiyas!

becstar :wave: At least they put you forwards instead of backwards :) You got to skip a few days :)

FM - Awwww! Amazing how the baby kicked the doppler :D At least you definately know now that it IS the baby you're feeling :)

Paula - you've probably got an awkward girlie growing in you :) I sat here this morning thinking that I didn't feel pregnant, although yesterday in work I moved too fast and had a mahoosive pain which was baby fidgeting about and telling me to slow down!

Kellz - I was also fuming about f1 to sky :( However, we already have Sky Sports as Luke likes to watch his beloved Man City whenever they're on TV, and we also have the HD pack, so not much is going to change. I'm going to watch the 10 races that's on the BBC as I don't wanna miss the lovely Jake :), he's a wonderful bit of eye candy! I just don't know who the hell they're gonna have on Sky to present it!

They will show the "highlights" of all the races on the BBC though, but it's not the same :(

Good luck for your scan! I hope you get back in time to watch the Hungarian GP :) (Lewis WILL win :) - I hope!)

Daisy - wow! I love your bump :)

Lintu - Enjoy your spending today :) I have no idea what a Navel Orange looks like, I thought that last week :lol:


I have to change a pooey bum now, the first time in 2 weeks (Had a few pox on my hands - brilliant excuse, but now they've gone :( )

Grand Prix today, and then more work! So I've done the changes now to the list, if there's anymore I won't be able to do them until Tuesday (work AGAIN tomorrow :( ) Been missing Tegs like crazy, we've had some lovely snuggles this morning though :)

Rstar - when are you due?

I've been finding it so hard to get comfy in bed, I lie down and immediately my hips hurt, I think it's because I'm not moving often enough in work, and it's been a busy 2 days :( My body pillow has been shoved aside to make room for the duvet - so much easier than a pillow, we now have a duvet each as I use the king size one all to myself :lol: It's one of those ones that go together to make a lovely big winter duvet and separates into 2, so that's come in handy :D

I hope you all have lovely days, and good luck with the scan Kellz :) xx


----------



## Dizzy321

thanks everyone will just have to be patient I guess x


----------



## K477uk

Rees... Isaac was fine it was like mild flu to be honest with a really runny bottom! I worked out that mum isn't working on scan day... So she should be fine! They refused to do mine before 20wks (I did beg!!) as if I'd had it at 19+4 Gyn could have made it!!! Grrr!

Need to go and buy Isaac summer shoes!


----------



## LM2104

Rees Im finding it hard to get comfy in bed too, I cant lie on my belly anymore as it feels like im putting too much pressure on my bump and is uncomfortable, if I lie on my side it makes the pain in my bumcheek worse and really hurts and I hate lying on my back so am basically screwed. If I do get comfy its normally at the wrong end of the bed so am top to toe with OH, we look like naughty kids who shouldn't be sharing a bed, and I did kick him in the face the other night... whoops!

Went to the new Asda Living store we have nearby today and was going to buy some vests and sleepsuits for bubs in neutral colours but they didnt have any in 0-3 months so was a bit annoyed! great value in there so will be going back to get them when they're back in stock.

Its very hot here today, am suffering a bit I hate the heat!

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday

Oh and where is Lotsakellz, she should know by now!!


----------



## Rstar

Hiya, I'm due 24th Jan :)

I got some maternity bits in the New Look sale yesterday but I cant find any maternity leggings anywhere? I was going to get a few sizes bigger of normal ones but even the dug in at my waist and gave me a baggy bum and legs where they were too big? I'm going to try get to Mothercare in the next few days, I heard there maternity sale stuff is now bogoff. Might find a few bargains.


----------



## Rstar

Seeing these oranges has made me really want one now! :thumbup:


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi ladies. Well, it's a ... GIRL!! Sam is over the moon. Dh is surprised as he thought we'd have all boys but is pleased. Mum and dad came with us and thought it was wonderful. Mum shed a tear or few! Really pleased and can now get sorted with clothes etc. 
Was late posting as we went for a lovely pub lunch and couldn't get a strong enough signal.


----------



## Rstar

Congratulations on the PINK news! Think of all the pink shopping to do now, Lovely :) Glad all is well.


----------



## K477uk

Oh... Enjoy your pink shopping! 

I'm going yellow all the way... But I think it's another boy!

I picked up some maternity trousers for work from m&p fOr £5! Mew look normally does some good deals.. As does DP!


----------



## lintu

Rstar said:


> Hiya, I'm due 24th Jan :)
> 
> I got some maternity bits in the New Look sale yesterday but I cant find any maternity leggings anywhere? I was going to get a few sizes bigger of normal ones but even the dug in at my waist and gave me a baggy bum and legs where they were too big? I'm going to try get to Mothercare in the next few days, I heard there maternity sale stuff is now bogoff. Might find a few bargains.

Have you tried matalan or peacocks, that's where I got mine from


----------



## lintu

I'm getting tempted just been to mothercare, tons of girl and boy stuff in the sale :grr: 

Congrats on your pink bump huni :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Hiya Ladies,

Thought Id post my first piccy, think its a lil bit of a food baby too :rofl:

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone186.jpg


----------



## FM_DJ

Awww lintu! Beautiful pic! :)
K477- Don't you just love a good deal?! :)
Lotsa- congrats! So excited you're team pink!

Not much happening today. I did hit some garage sales and rummage sales yesterday. I purchased a bamboo drying rack for the baby's cloth diapers to dry on in the laundry room. Also got a few nice baby outfits that are fitting for either a girl or a boy. I also got a really good deal on a few nice maternity clothes. New jeans for $5, grey dress slacks for $3, a nice warm sweater for $2 and I think they're called belly bands or something. They're kind of interesting. You leave your normal pants unzipped and unbuttoned, and these little bands fit over so it turns your normal clothes into maternity wear. I'll let you know if they work. I bought a black one and a white one. Just $1 each, so I suppose they're worth a shot. All these team boy and team girls are making me wish my gender scan/ultrasound was closer! We have to (im)patiently wait until August 25th. *sigh* Everyone here thinks we're team blue. Fingers crossed!

In the mean time I'll be excited to see who is on team blue, and who is on team pink. :D Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Rees

Lintu, that's so a bump :) lovely!

Kellz - awwwww! A girlie!! So happy for you!

Kat - Isaac seems to have come through it pretty easily then! It's been 2 weeks since my first spots appeared, so we've got about a week to see if Tegs gets them!

On my phone and can't remember what I've read!

Rstar - I'll try and add you to the list, if I can't do it on my phone then I'll do it ASAP when I get on my laptop.

Grand prix was amazing, I ended up at my mums after having a massive arguement with Luke, not seen him or Tegs since lunchtime and I won't see Tegs awake until Tuesday morning now! :( oh well! I wasn't staying at home to be insulted when I was already feeling shit and stressed! Bloody men, why can't they be the ones who're pregnant?


----------



## K477uk

:hugs: Rees... hope all is ok :hugs: PM me if you need to.

He did get through it really easily.. but only had 1 bad (snuggled on the sofa feeling sorry for himself) day with Chicken pox!

FM - sounds like you got a really good deal! I bet the 25th feels so far off! The 31st certainly does!

Oh I got my consultant app yesterday as had a section last time.... so thats the 21st September!! Seems so far off!


----------



## K477uk

Oh and Rees... Isaac loved the F1.. cheered when a Maclaren won (they are his fav at the mo!)


----------



## Rees

Oooh, FM, our scans are on the same day :)


----------



## Rees

Isaac clearly has good taste :)


----------



## lintu

Aww Rees, men are pooh! 

Chris was having a whinge earlier, he got the full force of my hormones :blush: soon did what I was asking :haha: 

I got some bras from mothercare :wohoo: my booblies are no longer squished, iv gone up a cup to 36H :( but they are sooo comfy xx and I got the most gawguss sheets with lil jungle animals on sooo cute could have spent a bomb, think iv found my pram too


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats lotsakellz on your pink bump!


----------



## Rees

Lintu - what pram do you like? I still can't decide what to do :)


----------



## lintu

its the trenton delux from mothercare, i love it xxx

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Trenton-Deluxe-Pushchair-Travel/dp/B001SADRYM


----------



## K477uk

Rees.. well you know my boy!! He loves his racing cars! especially when they crash!

Lintu... I've got an older version of that... well my mum does! Personally I find it very heavy - although very sturdy.. are you planning on taking it in and out of a car?

I like the fact that you can put loads in the bottom and the tray that Isaac can play with though!

I've been baking, and not that happy with the results :( the icing is crap!


----------



## lotsakellz

Lintu, that's such a cute neat bump. I'm not taking pics of mine as it's just fat!

I've just chosen my pushchair! Jane slalom matrix travel system in bouganviellia (sp?) it's £760 though so either got to do some saving or ask for cash for Christmas!! It does come with a car seat and carry cot that can be used as a bed up until 6 months which is perfect as we'll be travelling to Nottingham lots and can be used by the Childminder.


----------



## lintu

yeah rees will be at first cos of the weather but plan on walking loads when the weather gets better.

I liked the bulky feel to it, felt nice and sturdy


----------



## daisybby03

ladies...i just hate 1/2 a pumpkin pie....1/2 of a pie! oh lord...


----------



## lintu

:rofl: its only a 1/4 each :hugs:


----------



## lotsakellz

Like your thinking Lintu!!


----------



## K477uk

lintu said:


> yeah rees will be at first cos of the weather but plan on walking loads when the weather gets better.
> 
> I liked the bulky feel to it, felt nice and sturdy

It's good for walking.. thats all my mum uses it for... I put it in my boot the other day, and it took up pretty much the whole thing (and I've got an estate!!)

My hands are feeling swollen.... :nope:


----------



## Dizzy321

swollen hands and feet already wow i dont even feel pregnant yet!!!


----------



## K477uk

lucky you!!!


----------



## lotsakellz

Paula you will do soon hunny I'm sure. I only feel pregnant because of the sickness and because I got to see baby today. I still don't believe it really.


----------



## Dizzy321

Not really ... would actually love to feel pregnant lol


----------



## Dizzy321

lotsakellz said:


> Paula you will do soon hunny I'm sure. I only feel pregnant because of the sickness and because I got to see baby today. I still don't believe it really.

Thanks hun :hugs: its quite scary when your almost 17 weeks & not feeling much differant.....give it time haha......I had SPD from 14 weeks with my DD and feeling movement daily, just shows how everyone is different!!! still worrys me though :( so no not lucky me really........


----------



## K477uk

paula85 said:


> Not really ... would actually love to feel pregnant lol

It will come :hugs: - not that it will stop you from worrying!
I got worried as had movements a couple of weeks ago.. and haven't had much since.. but I guess s/he is hiding!

:hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Mine is def doing a good job of hide & seek :haha: strange how I suffered quite badly with SPD from 14 wks with DD and not now? I am thinking silly things like do I have enough hormones :dohh::dohh: (but I am guessing I do going by my mood swings :rofl:) guess I should just be enjoying being pain free for a while at least :haha: I see the midwife on Aug 17th so will no doubt bombard her with questions :haha: 
you watch I will come in here tomorrow saying I feel 9 months preg :lol:


----------



## K477uk

They do say every preg is different... Maybe you'll go painfree this time?!

I'm just hoping my fingers are cos it's warm.. And nothing else!


----------



## truly_blessed

I don't really think I'm feeling any movements yet although I know baby is there as I hear them on the doppler. I did sneeze earlier when I was lied back on the settee and got a sharp pain, like a stitch but only lasted a few seconds. I sneezed again and the same thing happened. I was having a bit of a sneezing fit at this point so sat up and when I sneezed yet again I didn't get get the jabbing pain so maybe I sneezed baby awake lol


----------



## daisybby03

My boy moves a lot, but I hardly feel my girl move...just little taps here and there...the boy, he kicks and moves all over my right side


----------



## mmcheek1

hello everyone been out for awhile moved several staes just hubby and i doing it. i am 16weeks now yay.


----------



## Duejan2012

Yay finally a update maybe i can join in on you ladies. I do have to say that the doctor changed my due date so now i am due on january 18. How is everyone doing? I am just so happy about how many new lifes will be here in just one month


----------



## lotsakellz

Good to have you back mmcheek. Hope the move went well and you're settled in your new home. 

Duejan2012 we're not dudate buddies anymore :-( but glad everything went well with dr.


----------



## jfor3

paula85 said:


> Mine is def doing a good job of hide & seek :haha: strange how I suffered quite badly with SPD from 14 wks with DD and not now? I am thinking silly things like do I have enough hormones :dohh::dohh: (but I am guessing I do going by my mood swings :rofl:) guess I should just be enjoying being pain free for a while at least :haha: I see the midwife on Aug 17th so will no doubt bombard her with questions :haha:
> you watch I will come in here tomorrow saying I feel 9 months preg :lol:


Paula85 - I've been wondering the same thing I had SPD with my second and have been worried that would mean I'd get it again. Do you know if you are at a higher risk if you've had it before for getting it again? I hope not it makes the whole thing so much more difficult - especially in labour!


----------



## lintu

My Sis had SPD with her first from about 18 wks and then nothing with her second :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

has anyone seen these bednests and, if so, what do you think of them? it's all becoming real now so figured I'd better start getting organised.

www.bednest.com


----------



## TillyMoo

Welcome newbies & welcome back mmcheek!

Had no idea what SPD was so I looked it up there. Oouch!! Hope no-one gets it as it looks nasty :nope:

I reckoned I'd been feeling buba for a while now. This past few days I know for sure that I do! Sometimes it feels like he/she is having a disco in there! I've definitely noticed that if I eat something sweet & go lay down straight after he/she goes crazy! Might be something to try if you're not sure if you're feeling any movement? xx


----------



## TillyMoo

truly_blessed said:


> has anyone seen these bednests and, if so, what do you think of them? it's all becoming real now so figured I'd better start getting organised.
> 
> www.bednest.com

Those look amazing truly.. have never seen anything like it before. 

Unbelievably expensive though!

I have a moses basket & it was a pain having to lift DS in & out to feed him. Plus I was constantly getting up to check him as I couldn't see him from the bed when he was in the basket. This would certainly solve those problems!

But the price... aarraagghh!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

they are on ebay Tilly but the supplier is out of stock until Sept so they are going for stupid prices at the minute. still keeping a look out though while I've still got plenty of time to prepare.

I reckon I'd be able to get at least half the money back by selling later as well.


----------



## lotsakellz

Have a look on the nct website. There's another couple very similar. I'm getting the Babybay as it can be converted into a high chair or playpen so seems like a value for money option. 
Though they havent got any bednest in stock.


----------



## TillyMoo

I've started to think a crib might be the way to go. We have a moses basket & a full sized cot from when our son was little. I'd forgotten how i'd constantly get up during the night, poking the poor wee thing to make sure he was still breathing! I reckon if I could've see him from the bed it might've made me sleep easier. Yup, think I'm gona have the moses basket downstairs during the day & get a crib for night time :)


----------



## truly_blessed

I saw the babybay as well. It looks lovely, I think you need to buy extra bits to convert it later though.


----------



## truly_blessed

I've been looking at the angelcare sound and movement monitor as well that alarms if it doesn't sense the breathing movement for 20 seconds. I'm going to be a nightmare lol

https://www.angelcare-monitor.com/United-States/en/products/angelcare-monitor-AC401


----------



## AJC

AJC said:


> Can i join you please?:wacko:
> 
> My due date is 27th jan.... :happydance:

 Hi there :hi: 
How are you doing?[/QUOTE]

:hi:

I am good thank you, feels like i have been pregnant forever, just want it to hurry up and be January to i can meet my LO!!

How's everyone else doing? :winkwink:


----------



## K477uk

AJC - I know the feeling.. it feels like ages until January! But then I don't particularly want to wish my holidays away!!

I am shattered... went swimming with Isaac then to the park! He's sleeping now and I am tempted to do the same!


----------



## lotsakellz

Truly I've found a bedside cot that's loads cheaper than the bed nest and baby bay. It's by troll troll and I found it on https://www.whwatts.co.uk/cots-cot-beds-6/cribs-53/troll-bedside-crib-with-mattress-15643.htm. It's not as fancy but I think I may sway towards this one as it looks narrower and I don't have much space down the side of my bed.


----------



## lotsakellz

I also like the look of the angel care monitor. I'm going to be more of a nightmare this time, I can feel it! 

K477uk I'd get your head down for a bit. Me and Sam have been sorting out all his old clothes and I kept EVERYTHING! Now I know it's a girl I've tried to be ruthless. With little success if I'm honest! Got loads of neutral stuff to wash and 16 carrier bags for the charity shop. But there's still 6 massive plastic boxes under our bed full of beautiful stuff I can't bear to part with! I'm shattered and we've still got to tax the car and get to the charity shop plus tesco shopping arriving soon! Should sleep well tonight!


----------



## TiredNurse27

Hi guys!

I'm having a scan tomorrow I'll be 15+4, it's to check everything's ok after a bit of spotting. All being well would I be really out of line asking if they can check for the sex?


----------



## mmcheek1

they can always check have noticed some are finding out at 16 weeks so it could happen. i hope all goes well. hey has anyone else had a far range in heart rate mine has always been 160 and is now 140. my hubby keeps saying they found the twin hahaha but really does anyone else have that. i know they are both a healthy rate but just curious


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Ladies- 
I'm back after taking a bnb break and would love to join you. 
My nxt dr appt is next week and I have the gender scan on Aug 18th/18 weeks.


----------



## mmcheek1

hello becc- fun i bet your excited i go the first week of Sept they are making me wait until after my 20th week. i miss a genetic scan at 11 weeks because of moving so i guess this is its substitute anyways i will get to hopefully see the gender then. this is baby #5 so, i need to buy smart plus me a hubby are anxious people and dont do well with surprises. well welcome aboard


----------



## K477uk

Tired... Have fun at the scan.. there is no harm is asking - they can only say no!

Hi Becca! How are you doing?

I'm shattered.. I am sure 2nd tri is meant to be the energy one... But all I can do in the evening is NOTHING! Although I've had a busy day.. took Isaac swimming and then to the park, didn't manage that nap and then tidied and played with Isaac and cooked dinner. Now I wiped out.

Is anyone going on holiday this summer?


----------



## Beccagal

mmcheek1 said:


> hello becc- fun i bet your excited i go the first week of Sept they are making me wait until after my 20th week. i miss a genetic scan at 11 weeks because of moving so i guess this is its substitute anyways i will get to hopefully see the gender then. this is baby #5 so, i need to buy smart plus me a hubby are anxious people and dont do well with surprises. well welcome aboard

Thanks for the sweet welcome:flower:
I'm so anxious that it's driving me crazy. I find myself looking at the calender everyday. I declined the genetic scan so I'm right there with you. 
Wow baby #5.......you go girl !!


----------



## LM2104

I am in so much pain today, the wierd pain in my bum cheeks got really bad today to the point where I couldnt even stand up for longer than a minute.

Im also fasting from now until 9am tomorrow morning as I have my fasting blood test for the GD then. I dont know how Im going to cope without my morning cuppa.

Hope your all well have a nice evening


----------



## mmcheek1

LM2104 said:


> I am in so much pain today, the wierd pain in my bum cheeks got really bad today to the point where I couldnt even stand up for longer than a minute.
> 
> Im also fasting from now until 9am tomorrow morning as I have my fasting blood test for the GD then. I dont know how Im going to cope without my morning cuppa.
> 
> Hope your all well have a nice evening

as the baby grows alot of times it aggravates the sciatic nerve and as the baby starts to shift it could cause the relief. good luck to you for the testing and please tell us the results


----------



## mmcheek1

Becc-it is ver important to feel welcomed. i am happy to see a new joiner this is a very exciting time for us all


----------



## Duejan2012

lotsakellz said:


> Good to have you back mmcheek. Hope the move went well and you're settled in your new home.
> 
> Duejan2012 we're not dudate buddies anymore :-( but glad everything went well with dr.

Im soo upset by my change doc has no info on why he changed it he just did. My dating scan when i was 6 weeks gave me the due date of the 12th. I havnt had a scan since. I know when i concieved haha and there is no way i got a bfp less then a week after concieving you know lol. I look forward to knowing all of you.


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi newbies. It's so lovely that theres still new people joining us. 

Duejan that's a bit strange for your dr to have done that. Must admit that my midwife came up with a completely random date that didn't make sense but I'm stickin with my scan date. Next time you see your dr ask him/her how they got a date so far away from your scan date. 

Good luck with scans and blood tests today.


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, 
Hope all goes well with the scans and tests today.
Welcome to the new members of the thread and to the returners who have been away.

Nothing going on with me really, have a Kiddicare delivery on the way, a cotbed mattress and the car seat base. That's the only other buys we've made. 
Haven't felt any flutterings or anything, which I'm waiting for, eagerly. 

Kids being well behaved with the summer holidays, was dd2's 5th birthday yesterday so that was fun and lots of yummy food to eat too. 

Today we're visiting my mum and dad, its hard thinking of things to do during the week that doesn't cost much, girls are already getting bored with going to the park.


----------



## mmcheek1

has anyone experienced a noticeable jump in their babies heart rate mine has been consistent 160 and just at the doctors it was 140 both healthy just i thought a big difference


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi everyone :hi: too many posts to catch up on again :dohh: 
so I hope everyone is good :hugs:

My bump has apeared from nowhere today, cant belive it :shock: its very high up so its probably just my organs pushing up, but either way I love it! it makes me feel pregnant not just fat!! it really is quite big :D got a feeling I am gonna carry huge this time :)

Still no movements though ..........


----------



## pumpkin613

Hi all! :hi: Would I able to join you? I'm due Jan 5, 2012. I have my scan on Friday, so hopefully if baby cooperates I'll be able to find out which team we're on. I'm also hoping this scan goes well, since my last blood test had us a little scared, so we'll be crossing our fingers for no chromosomal abnormalities.


----------



## kali131

HI there! I'm wondering if I can join in? I'm due on January 31st (my birthday!) and I'm so excited!


----------



## LM2104

Wow, so many new people, hi and welcome!

I had my blood test for the GD this morning, bloody awful not having my morning cuppa, messed me up for the whole day! lol

Get the results at my mw appointment o friday so fingers crossed.

mmcheek i dont know how fast the baby's hb was so wouldnt know, sorry.

Congrats on the bump paula, ive had one for a while now and people keep saying how huge i look!


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks hun :D It really has sprang from nowhere :haha: love it! 
I have my GTT at 24 weeks, had it last time too, the only bad thing about it is all the waiting around :sleep::lol:


----------



## lintu

wow :hi: to all the newbies, and welcome :hugs:

Paula im also huge, I think the same, im going to be maooosive!!!!

Still feeling really sleepy :( its improved slightly but i was hoping for my energy back and so far its not happening, also noticed im getting lower back ache when im sat at my desk and i think baby has been resting on my bladder today, on man all iv done is pee.

But on a plus note couldnt be happier :hugs:


----------



## fairykate

Hello again all you lovely Januarys!!!!

We find out Aug 12th if we're team :pink: or :blue:!! Can't wait - we're going private for this one so we get a lovely long, friendly comfy scan :shrug:

:cloud9:


----------



## Dizzy321

Same Lintu! I feel so unfit and gross at work when my lower back hurts when I am sat down.....I actually have to keep moving & standing to feel better. Is your bump high? I am guessing its just my organs getting moved up :haha: cos I cant feel a lower bump but my tummy is in the way! when are you ladies planning on leaving work? I have already been counting the weeks until I can leave :lol: the least weeks I can leave is 13 weeks away but I would like to work till around 33 weeks if I can but I am not gonna try be wonder woman and work till my contractions start :haha: especially in my job which is lifting and up and down stairs.....I already feel whale like! x


----------



## FM_DJ

Hello ladies. Today is one of "those" days. I don't want to be here at work, but I don't want to be at home sitting around, either. *sigh* And I wish my next ultrasound was sooner. It will be at the 20 week mark- almost 21 weeks. We'll be able to find out if we're having a girl or boy, but it seems so far away. :(


----------



## Dizzy321

FM_DJ said:


> Hello ladies. Today is one of "those" days. I don't want to be here at work, but I don't want to be at home sitting around, either. *sigh* And I wish my next ultrasound was sooner. It will be at the 20 week mark- almost 21 weeks. We'll be able to find out if we're having a girl or boy, but it seems so far away. :(

I am totally the same, dont want to go to work but dont want to be sat around either :wacko: my scan is aggges away too! 30th Aug and I will be 21 weeks, so another 4 full weeks to go! looking forward to finding out :blue: or :pink: OH said we will start buying after that and I am going to start getting organised 
bring on the shopping :happydance:


----------



## lintu

Yeah Paula, it's deffo my organs pushed up high but I then my lower abbs feel really solid and there's a deffo bump there :shrug: 

I have a count down app on my phone for leaving work :rofl: 149 days and counting, I was gonna leave 23rd Dec but figure the next week is only 3 days and we won't be busy with it being Xmas so might as well go in, I figure the longer I work the longer I get off with baby, so plan on working as long as I can. Planning for my last day to be 30th dec


----------



## Dizzy321

:rofl: least I aint the only one counting down :haha: I would work longer but I just know I wont want to lol I would be happy to make it to 33 weeks, but will see how I feel!


----------



## Rees

Lintu - my friends got that pram, she's had it for over 2 years and she still needs L plates for it :lol: it is a lovely pram though!

Kat - I have sausage fingers already! :( it's pants! I hate the heat! I thought it was meant to be better being this early on in the summer, obviously not!

Paula - baby's playing hard to get :) Seriously, feel lucky you're not suffering! I'm still getting morning sickness (rather randomly though!) and I've started to get pain in my hips, can't walk fast etc... So, swap??

mmcheek :wave: Are you settling in well to your new place? Did the move go well?

Duejan :wave: Will go and edit first page in a bit :)

Truly - the bed nest looks amazing! Bit more expensive than a moses basket though! I also wanted a sounds and movement mat thingy, but MIL bought a video monitor thing, turns out it didn't work because it was so old! In the end we just got a normal monitor, used to keep Tegs down here with us in her bouncer until we went to bed, her last bottle would be at 11 when she was a little baby so it worked out quite well!

Becca :wave: Hiya, think you might already be on the list :) You're down as due on the 19th, has your date since changed?

Duejan - I also know when I conceived, but my MW said we'd go by LMP, and my dates were right! You can get a BFP a week after conceiving, I knew I was pregnant but didn't get a positive until 11DPO!

mmcheek - I think it depends on what the baby's been doing, if they've been active it will be higher and if they're sleeping it'll be lower? I'm sure that's what I read on here somewhere last week. I don't think it's anything to worry about though :hugs:

Paula - I feel I'm carrying quite high up too! But when I lie down my uterus hurts and feels quite low :shrug: These babies are gonna be pains in the bum!

Pumpkin - :wave: Good luck on the scan on Friday :)

Kali - :wave: wow! To be due on your birthday :) My DD was due on her daddy's birthday, the day before mine, and I never wanted to share our birthdays :blush: But she arrived 3 days late anyway, so that was good :)

LM - Did you go and grab a takeaway cuppa afterwards? I think I might take a flask when I have mine just to sort me out afterwards :lol: I'm not good without my morning coffee...

fairykate - not long to go then :) Are you starting to get excited? Any thoughts as to what the flavour is gonna be?

Paula - I'm leaving at 31 weeks :) But that's when I have 3 weeks holiday, at the end of that I'll be starting my mat leave, roll on Nov 14th :) however, if Luke gets this job that he has an interview for I'll be leaving mid September :) Mat leave will start at 28 weeks, and the 3 weeks before will be hols, and then the 2 weeks before that I already have booked off as hols for our birthdays :haha:

But it's going to depend on how I feel I suppose, I went off 6 weeks before I had Tegan, but that was around this time 2 years ago, it was the best decision I ever made! It was so warm and all I wanted to do was sleep in the day!

FM - it's only 3 weeks and 2 days until our scans (not that I'm counting or anything!)

There's no way I'm going to work into December, I want to enjoy Christmas with Tegan. I think if my days weren't so long then it wouldn't be too bad, but 13 hour days are a killer and I don't want to risk getting snowed in at work (An inch of snow and Cornwall grinds to a halt, it's stupid!)


We saw the house this morning, it's lovely, we've said we'd love to rent, but we're against another couple and it'll come down to our references :( We'll find out on Thursday, so it's gonna be fingers crossed!

And this morning Luke got a phone call about a job and has an interview tomorrow morning, it's a job he'll actually like doing, something about history which ties in nicely to the degree he's doing on the OU, I so hope he gets it, he needs to start having a purpose because the rows we're having every now and then are doing my head in!

Midwife tomorrow, need to write my list of questions and hopefully hear the heartbeat :) maybe she'll tell me how fast it's going so I can start gender guessing :D

Hope you're all well, I've done the updates on the first page, I think I've done them right :) xx


----------



## Beccagal

I wish I can stop working now but living nice in SouthFlorida is so $$. Guess I will be working
Up til my water breaks.:dohh:

hi Rees, yeah my due date changed to Jan 17th. Good luck on the new house, job and appointment-exciting time for you:hugs:

Like you gals I also can't wait to find out what team I'm on so i can START shopping. That's when the FUN begins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duejan2012

wow welcome all the newbies here. i cant believe seriously what a great month january will be. 
Rees can you really get a bfp that early i thought i go it on 11dpo as well but according to new due date then it was like 4 or 5 dpo. Even going off of my LMP would have been more accurate then what he gave me. lol 

Anyway for all of you who are finding out the sex of your babys good luck still have to wait til the end of the month or beginning of september. 

Is it normal not to have a scan until 20 weeks? i only got one early because of some spotting.


----------



## 3RARwife

morning ladies! :coffee:

Welcome newbies and welcome back mmcheek! :flower:

lotsakellz: congrats on your pink bundle, shopping for girls is so much fun :) i've sorted threw my girls baby clothes because most of it will be the wrong size for the season if its a girl but could barely bring myself to give a quarter of away. it's all just so darn cute :blush:

Truelyblessed: those bednests are beautiful, make me wish i didn't hate having my kids sleeping in the same room as me :blush:. my bedroom is the only space left that isn't crammed full of their stuff. you start to get a little frayed at the edges after stopping them from fighting and crying all day so having somewhere they aren't is a blessing.

tillymoo: i'd still poke my eldest daughter when she was in the cradle next to me :haha:. i worried a lot less the second time and got sooooo much more sleep and so did she :rofl:

K477uk: i wish i could go swimming, stupid winter here :growlmad:

TiredNurse27: i hope everything went ok at the scan yesterday :hugs:

5-a-side: happy birthday to your dd2 for the other day :cake:

LM2104: finger's crossed for good results. 

paula85: yay for bump popping out :happydance:. mine's still quiet low sometimes so low i have to pee all day :blush:. have you felt bub move yet?

FM_DJ: :hugs: for having one of those days. i hate that when it happens, i'm such a grump all day.

lintu: you say you'll go in for those three days now but when your still trying to digest christmas dinner around your bump and waddling like a duck you'll think twice about going in :haha:. :hugs: for your sore back i hope it improves or maybe you could stuff a pillow behind your lower back?

Rees: gee i don't know how you manage to right such large posts, i'm stuffed now :haha:. goodluck with getting the house and i hope your OH gets the job :thumbup:

I'm a sweet potato today :happydance: woo hoo 18 weeks! got my scan next thursday but still a determined team yellow. bub moves around like crazy now, so much so yesterday that it was making me slightly nauseous.


----------



## Duejan2012

3 RARwife i give you credit as well for keeping up a writing such a long post.


----------



## 3RARwife

hehe thanks now im sleepy.

at 18-20 week scan is pretty common here in australia and in most cases the only one you'll get


----------



## Duejan2012

I see. I just see so many mommies and mommies to be getting alot of scans of their lo and i feel so jelous lol i havnt gotten to see mine. It was just a blob when i did hahahaha


----------



## Srrme

Hi everyone! I'm due in the 14th of January. :happydance:


----------



## 3RARwife

:hi:


----------



## truly_blessed

3RARwife - can't you tell it's my first! won't be in with us for too long, maybe 3 or 4 months I guess then into their own room once I'm sure they can breath without me watching every second lol


----------



## lintu

I found HB last night, think I must have caught it sleeping cos it was actually still :rofl: anyway managed a quick HB count 157bpm, my Sis is convinced I'm having a girl now based on that


----------



## K477uk

Hello to all the newbies... hope you're feeling ok!

RARwife - I'm only swimming in an indoor pool - far too cold for that otherwise!!!!!!

Rees - I'm sure I didn't feel this bad last time - may be because I haven't got anything else to moan about!!! Also when is Luke's interview.. wish him goodluck from me!

Goodluck to all those with scans coming up.. mine feels like ages away!

As for maternity leave.. I would LOVE to leave in Nov.. so jealous! Although I have a feeling I won't last as long as I want! Officially my ML will start on the 9th Jan... but that because I have 2 weeks holidays before.. so I will finish on the 23rd.


----------



## 3RARwife

ahhh to only have one again :blush: na i love em but they are a little like alarm clocks, just dreading the moment it turns on at 3 in the morning :haha:


----------



## 3RARwife

lintu : i would't count heart beat as very reliable for gender guessing but hey its a 50/50 chance :rofl:


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, this thread just keeps getting bigger and bigger! 
MW tomorrow for me and I'm glad because I've bee having weird cramps/pains along my lower stomach, hurts to get up, sit down, walk, well anything really, its driving me mad when its school holidays and the girls just want to play out or go for bike rides. Feel like a right moaner, which isnt like me I just want to get on with things.

Got the cotbed last night and mattress and cars eat base have just arrived this morning. (only ordered it Monday night so big thumbs up to Kiddicare for the swiftness :) ) feels like we're getting little bits done at a time, which is good, its not to overwhelming (or as expensive) 

LM - I didnt realise the results for the GD test came back so quickly, hope its all clear for you, I'm dreading mine, but then I dread taking a pee sample in each time because they always pick something up in it.


----------



## Dizzy321

Nope no movement yet!! I have thought I have felt a few jabs (probs muscle twitching!) but I was waiting for the bubbles/popping that I had with my other 2 :shrug:


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey all, hope everyone's okay. Is this heat killing anyone else?? Got mw appt this morning then going to see my mum and dad for a bbq, which I will be spending sitting in the shade, and if there isn't any in there tiny garden i'll be sitting inside! I can't stop sweating, and when you're nauseas all the time it really doesn't help!!

Last night I had the best night's sleep I've had in weeks. Only got up once for toilet, and no tummy pain, and it didn't even bother me lying on my side and having baby bump hanging down (sometimes it's painful and I have to put a cushion under it to prop it up). Could have slept all day I think I was so content. Also wasn't hot in bed... am now though!

Woo gender scan Friday... getting mega excited now!


----------



## LM2104

5, I didnt end up having to drink the sugary drink and waiting, I had to fast and have a simple blood test, if these results come back positive I think I will have to do the drinking test next.

Kezz, I had an amazing nights sleep too, for the first time in ages, was so energised I was cleaning the kitchen and the fridge at 7.30am!


----------



## Rees

Duejan - I'm sure I've seen some people get BFPs 6dpo? Could be possible, but then maybe you're right and the scan is wrong, depends on how far along you were when you had your scan, with DD I got put back 8 days at 7 weeks and then forward by 4 days at 12 weeks! She appeared the day before the date of the 7 week scan!

This time I was certain of my dates as I was doing ovulation tests and lo and behold my date was moved back by 8 days again! You're baby might just be tall and that's why they put you forward?

At my 20 week scan I'll be 19+4, can't wait!

Becca - I've changed your date now :) There was no one due on the 18th, and now there's 2 who are due :)

3Rar - I write so much because I hadn't been on for nearly 2 days and a lot had happened, and I also like to ramble :haha:

Srrme :wave: Added you to the list hun!

Lintu - the baby's heart beat gender guessing is fun, Tegan was dead on 140 for ages, and it's meant to be below 140 for a boy and above for a girl. No old wives tales worked! At one point she went up to 151 but then the next appointment she was back to 140 :haha:

Kat - his interview was at 10, so he's on his way back now. He was the youngest person there and seemed to like the owner a lot, now we just gotta wait and see if we hear anything about it!

Maybe if you're feeling worse than when you were carrying Isaac you'll have a little girlie this time :) I feel the same so I think girl again, watch me get proven wrong and Tegs be right that it's a boy :haha:

Paula - I've not felt as many bubbles as I did with Tegan. Last night I could feel baby against the inside of my tummy, against the skin, felt like it was drawing!

Girls who had good nights sleep - swap? I spent 2 hours sleeping on Tegan's floor to get her to go back, and at one point she decided to try and climb out, scary thing is she nearly succeeded! I wish Luke would listen when I say she can nearly do it and that the sides need to be taken off! It was scary to wake up and see her nearly half over! Monkey....

Taking my mum to the appointment today, so she can hear the heartbeat :) Otherwise she'll be at school when I get most of the other appointments, and then we need to get her a new phone, hopefully Tegan doesn't think she's going to the park again! Have my list all sorted, although need to add on it if I can get one of those fishies eating the dead skin off my feet, I'm sure it's safe but I think I'd better check, my feet are disgusting! But that's what happens when I live in flip flops and walk bare foot at work :haha:

Hope you all have good days and that it rains! We're due rain this afternoon so I haven't done any washing, although I now realise that I should have done some anyway, oops! Now to get me and Tegs clean and dressed, should be fun, haven't showered her by myself in ages (the perks of having a stay at home dad, he's always here to help! :haha:)


----------



## Beccagal

:winkwink:


Rees said:


> Duejan - I'm sure I've seen some people get BFPs 6dpo? Could be possible, but then maybe you're right and the scan is wrong, depends on how far along you were when you had your scan, with DD I got put back 8 days at 7 weeks and then forward by 4 days at 12 weeks! She appeared the day before the date of the 7 week scan!
> 
> This time I was certain of my dates as I was doing ovulation tests and lo and behold my date was moved back by 8 days again! You're baby might just be tall and that's why they put you forward?
> 
> At my 20 week scan I'll be 19+4, can't wait!
> 
> Becca - I've changed your date now :) There was no one due on the 18th, and now there's 2 who are due :)
> 
> 3Rar - I write so much because I hadn't been on for nearly 2 days and a lot had happened, and I also like to ramble :haha:
> 
> Srrme :wave: Added you to the list hun!
> 
> Lintu - the baby's heart beat gender guessing is fun, Tegan was dead on 140 for ages, and it's meant to be below 140 for a boy and above for a girl. No old wives tales worked! At one point she went up to 151 but then the next appointment she was back to 140 :haha:
> 
> Kat - his interview was at 10, so he's on his way back now. He was the youngest person there and seemed to like the owner a lot, now we just gotta wait and see if we hear anything about it!
> 
> Maybe if you're feeling worse than when you were carrying Isaac you'll have a little girlie this time :) I feel the same so I think girl again, watch me get proven wrong and Tegs be right that it's a boy :haha:
> 
> Paula - I've not felt as many bubbles as I did with Tegan. Last night I could feel baby against the inside of my tummy, against the skin, felt like it was drawing!
> 
> Girls who had good nights sleep - swap? I spent 2 hours sleeping on Tegan's floor to get her to go back, and at one point she decided to try and climb out, scary thing is she nearly succeeded! I wish Luke would listen when I say she can nearly do it and that the sides need to be taken off! It was scary to wake up and see her nearly half over! Monkey....
> 
> Taking my mum to the appointment today, so she can hear the heartbeat :) Otherwise she'll be at school when I get most of the other appointments, and then we need to get her a new phone, hopefully Tegan doesn't think she's going to the park again! Have my list all sorted, although need to add on it if I can get one of those fishies eating the dead skin off my feet, I'm sure it's safe but I think I'd better check, my feet are disgusting! But that's what happens when I live in flip flops and walk bare foot at work :haha:
> 
> Hope you all have good days and that it rains! We're due rain this afternoon so I haven't done any washing, although I now realise that I should have done some anyway, oops! Now to get me and Tegs clean and dressed, should be fun, haven't showered her by myself in ages (the perks of having a stay at home dad, he's always here to help! :haha:)

Almost, due Jan 17th


----------



## Rees

Bollocks! Lol, ok, so now there's only one due on the 18th, will go and change you again :)

Midwife went well, eventually heard the baby's heart beat! Think it was hiding! Next appointment with her is at 25 weeks because she's curious to know the outcome of my scan, I'm her first girl to get chicken pox in pregnancy and she's been doing it for years, so it looks like I'm right, I am a guinea pig!


----------



## Princesskell

Is anybody good at making special signatures? It would be really good to have a January snowangels one? Someone made one for the ttc spring lambs thread which I still have in my siggie bc I love it! I have no idea at all how to make them though?
X


----------



## Rees

I have no idea but I'll have a look later when Teggie is tucked up in bed :)


----------



## Princesskell

If anyone can, you can Rees! Xxx


----------



## lotsakellz

Loads to catch up! Will try and get my laptop out later and catch up properly. 

Had a bit of an eventful day and had my first trip ever to A&E! Sam managed to hit his head on a staircase and split his head open. So much blood for such a small cut! It's only 2cm ish long but I thought it was going to be about 10! He's had it superglued and was very brave (for him, he's a nightmare when he's even only slightly hurt!). We cuddled and watched Wall-E and now he seems fine whereas I'm hanging on desperately til he's gone to bed to have a really good cry! I'm quite proud of how well I've held it together!


----------



## Rees

Kellz :( :hug: What a nightmare :( At least Sam is ok now. Have a good cry and a bar of choc later, it's always such a shock when they do anything to hurt themselves :(


----------



## lotsakellz

Thanks Rees. I've just cried at My Name is Earl! We're having cuddles now. He's desperate to go round crazy on his scooter but he's supposed to play quietly. Hubby is working late tonight so have promised him he can stay up til 8.30/9. I secretly want to keep my eye on him. 

Has Luke heard anything yet?


----------



## lotsakellz

OMG! I have cankles! I'm so puffy and swollen. Sam says he doesn't want to get pregnant if you swell up. Bless him!


----------



## Rees

No, nothing yet, I don't expect that he'll hear anything until next week, but maybe the guy will surprise us and ring tomorrow to offer him the job!

Luke seems quite positive about it, and seemed to get on with the owner, which is good as he didn't want his CV or references! It's £8 an hour too!


----------



## Rees

Bless him! Although we never know where medicine is going to go between now and when Sam's ready to be a daddy :)


----------



## lotsakellz

Will keep everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## daisybby03

So glad your little guy is ok. It kills you to have your child hurt. When ever Olivia hurts her head, I am terrified to let her to to sleep. I sit up all night watching her monitor making sure she is ok. I am such an over dramatic momma:)


----------



## Beccagal

Princesskell said:


> Is anybody good at making special signatures? It would be really good to have a January snowangels one? Someone made one for the ttc spring lambs thread which I still have in my siggie bc I love it! I have no idea at all how to make them though?
> X

I will try to request one


----------



## Princesskell

Beccagal said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody good at making special signatures? It would be really good to have a January snowangels one? Someone made one for the ttc spring lambs thread which I still have in my siggie bc I love it! I have no idea at all how to make them though?
> X
> 
> I will try to request oneClick to expand...


Ooo goodie! Thank you! A real cute one with snowmen and snowflakes on? X :wacko:


----------



## mmcheek1

hey i have a question does anyone seem to flex on how pregnant they look sometimes i look huge and other not very big at all


----------



## LM2104

Oh, Kellz, I hope he is ok. I have to say I am absoultely neurotic about keeping an eye on Annie when she gets a head injury. 
She feel, hit her head on the end of her bed once and got a black eye and a cut head, looked awful and I was too scared to take her out in case people looked at us funny!

Im so fed up with this muggy heat, thank goodness it going to rain here for around 12 hours soon! 

Also anyone with a toddler already notice how housework is never finished and the place you have just tidied is messy again as soon as you turn around. Im thinking of giving up housework in preparation for when there are two of them!


----------



## Princesskell

Yes! It changes hourly for me!! X


----------



## mmcheek1

its weird i get concerned that something is wrong when i wake up and my tummy has went almost flat. it seems to do that alot when i power walk the night before


----------



## kezz_howland

Yeh my tummy is flatter on a morning, and by evening is enormous. Think it's the food and bloat on top of the baby bump on an evening, whereas it's just baby bump first thing on a morning.

I'm starting to suffer with the heartburn now. Stupidly keep eating sweets on an evening, which are mostly what sets it off, and I keep forgetting to buy chewie rennie, which means all I have are tums, and I hate the chalkiness and hate taking them but have to as it just gets worse and worse and I can't sleep. Maybe I should just cut out the sweets! lol. I never learn!


----------



## mrscupcake

Hey how are eveyone? I've been suffering from really bad headaches but I don't know if it's pregnancy related or just the humid weather! Feelig baby family about all the time now! At least 15 times a day! Anyone else? My little boy was sry active in te womb (and Out!) too xx


----------



## fairykate

Rees - I 'feel' it's a girl but maybe wishful thinking lol. 

Can't wait for news of this 'special signature' - would take off one of my current ones for that  x


----------



## lotsakellz

LM I'll be honest, he only went to bed at 10 and I came up 5 mins ago to be close to him. Have hardly let him out of my sight. I know what you mean about worrying about people looking at you funny, he hit his head on the radiator once and had a big cut and I was horrified (daddy was in charge of him for an hour! In all fairness, he was more in bits than Sam!). Didn't enjoy taking him to the childminders the next day!

I look way more pregnant at night time too. Am not feeling much movement but at my scan on Sunday she said my placenta is at the front so movements will be muffled and I'll feel them much later. 

It's ridiculously muggy and close. I'm all puffy and my skin has started to go itchy ao I'm not overly happy about that. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for rain. My mum said age had a rain storm in Nottingham this afternoon but it never made it down the A50 and A38 to burton!! 

Feeling slightly less emotional now Karl is back from work and I've blurted the while story of our adventure to him so really hoping I sleep ok now. Very jealous of you ladies who had a good nights sleep last night. I wake at 4.17am without fail and for no apparent reason?! Then can't get back to sleep until about 5 mins before Karl's alarm clock goes of and there's something about Vanessa felts voice that goes through me in a morning!! 

Sleep well all.


----------



## daisybby03

oh lord..my bump is big all the time. This pic I took is in the morning..I think 10 am:) Although, I would say it is bigger by nightfall 

P.S) I took these photos this morning (self timer) and I am so proud of how they turned out! Had to find a reason to share them:):blush:
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## daisybby03

kezz_howland said:


> Yeh my tummy is flatter on a morning, and by evening is enormous. Think it's the food and bloat on top of the baby bump on an evening, whereas it's just baby bump first thing on a morning.
> 
> I'm starting to suffer with the heartburn now. Stupidly keep eating sweets on an evening, which are mostly what sets it off, and I keep forgetting to buy chewie rennie, which means all I have are tums, and I hate the chalkiness and hate taking them but have to as it just gets worse and worse and I can't sleep. Maybe I should just cut out the sweets! lol. I never learn!

I had to cut out most sweets. It was making me feel so dizzy. Salt seems to help me feel better..although, not to much.


----------



## LM2104

Ugh, rubbish nights sleep last night!

Kezz I found Imperial Mints worked wonders for heartburn in my last pregnancy, always had some on me.

Daisy your bump looks so perfect, cant wait for mine to be pure baby.
My stretchmarks from last pregnancy are starting to show a little bit now, anyone want to admit to having the dreading stretchmarks?

Midwife appointment tomorrow! Very excited but also nervous about blood test results.


----------



## Duejan2012

Rees haha i had my scan at 6 weeks and that is the one that dated me to be due jan 12 i havnt had a scan since. The doc just changed it for no apparent reason. oh well lol im the only one so far who is due the 18.

Princesskell that is a great idea about the jan snowangels.


----------



## 5-a-side

Ohhh Daisy I love that pic, you look amazing :)

Got my 2nd MW appointment today, taking dd1 & dd2 with me, I'd love for her to try and get the heartbeat for them to hear, they'll be back at school for all other appointments. Then hopefully I'll get scan date through soon, it'll be after the 7th Sept I think, I'm desperate to know which team we're on. Either way is fine but we want to know.


----------



## K477uk

*Rees *- Glad to hear it went as well as can be expected... I've got my fingers crossed! Taking the sides off does helps.. but means they just run in and out... I spent ages like that with Isaac over the last few days and he's had the side off for about a month... only just realised he can get out!
Did you look into the siggie thing..??

*Kellz* - :hugs: Hope he is feeling better now.. and you are ok xx I have swollen fingers.. haven't had the ankles yet (or at least not as bad as last time!!)

*MM* - My bump changes all the time.. mostly it's just wobbly!

*Daisy* - That is a BEAUTIFUL bump!! x

*LM* - Sorry you had a rubbish nights sleep...... Just think of the practise!!

I had a lovely day on the park yesterday with a couple of mummy friends... they have little boys just a little bit older than Isaac.. it was lovely to see them all playing with their balls! Just got back knackered!

Today I have shopping in mind... and making a banner for a friends LO for his birthday and sorting out 2 cakes.. Oh if any one fancies doing me a favour... I could do with some more likes on my cakes page on FB... it's called "more cakes darling?" Thanks x


----------



## lotsakellz

Thanks k477uk. He's still in bed as he had such a late night. 

I took Sam to the park with his friend on Tuesday and ended up shattered and dozing all afternoon. I'm off into school today to meet my gtp student and TA's to so a bit of prep for next term. 

How weird, you're a teacher and bake cakes and me too! Sometimes wish I was a baker instead of a teacher! I'll have a peek at your fb page. Should sort myself out with one really. Had a few orders recently and got a wedding cupcake tower coming up in oct! 

LM. Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. Don't think the heat helps. 

Daisy that is such a gorgeous bump! Same as k477uk, mine is mostly wobbly


----------



## K477uk

I know that feeling... I'm hoping to be able to go PT after this one... so trying to get some business up and running.. need to sort out the council thing first though!

I wish Isaac was still in bed... every day this week he's woken at 5:30! Can't cope!!!


----------



## lotsakellz

Bless him, he's giving you practise for when baby arrives! Sam is usually up at 6.30/7 but he was so late last night he'll probably sleep til 9/9.30. He has always loved his sleep, since being 11 weeks old. What's the betting this little girl isn't so keen!? 

After I've had baby I'm hoping to move back to Nottingham and become a Childminder for a few years and do cakes and catering with my mum on the side. Would love my own tea shop really but noes not really the financial climate to be taking such a risk.


----------



## K477uk

Hee hee! That's exactly want I want to do... (i'm saving any money I get for cakes as part of that!) where abouts you planning on moving to?


----------



## 21p1eco

lovely bump and photograph daisybb! i should take more bump pictures now its starting to show more, i always forget though.


----------



## lotsakellz

I'm using my cake money for baby things at the moment. It's my real nappy money stash! We're moving to calverton as that's where my parents live and I spent most of my childhood. I was born in kings mill hospital and originally lived in Rainworth which is another possibilty. Karl is from Gedling so that's also an option. I remember you saying you wanted to move up near the university. It's lovely up there.


----------



## Princesskell

Daisy what amazing photos-look like they've been done by a professional-gorgeous lady and gorgeous bump! xx


----------



## K477uk

Ah.. Real nappies can cost a fortune... luckily I have all mine from DS! Have you had a look at some pretties yet? It can get addictive!

Yes.. I'm living in Kirkby atm, but work in the centre and DH works in Derby so uni way is perfect! I had DS at Kings mill.. love it!


----------



## lotsakellz

I've booked a demo by the derby nappy lady and can't wait to play! I'm thinking all in one one sizes just for ease when baby goes to childminders and I'm back at work. Also Karl will have no excuses for not changing nappies. My mum wants me to have Terry nappies but I'm not sure they're for me! I've got my wish list! Loving Lil Joeys for new born and then totsbots, pikapu and possibly some imse vimse minkies. But want to play before I spend a load of cash!


----------



## K477uk

I would def play.. I have motherease OS with wraps (totbots or motherease) for day to day, which are FAB! never had a leak with them... although they are 2 part they are so easy.. we give them to nursery and DH can do them! Then I have some weenotion pretties and a couple of ittis (which I didn't find great)..... check out the natural parenting section for reviews and stuff!

I need to get off my bottom and start thinking about shopping....


----------



## lotsakellz

Thanks. Will check it out. I've just had a shower but that's about as motivated as I've got!


----------



## K477uk

Oh I've just realised I'm 17 weeks today!!! Yay!!! :dance:


----------



## Dizzy321

Morning girls. I have not gone to work in the past 2 days, I have a headache that wont shift and just not sleeping good at all :( I feel sooo guilty though....OH is at work from 5am to 6pm everyday and I am just sat at home :nope:


----------



## 21p1eco

we use real nappies too and have tried almost every brand out there... oops. I am so glad i am having a girl this tim so i can get pretty weenotions and actually show them off by putting her in dresses.... its going to be very expensive i think. Luckily i have saved a lot of nappies from Jamie like tots bots easyfits v2 which are very good, and bumgenius. but i am buying newborn and pretty nappies still  can you tell im addicted???? lol


----------



## K477uk

Paula.. Hope you feel better soon xx

Eco - Yes.. can be VERY expensive!!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

MW appointment was good. Urine clear, BP good, weight...have put on 2kg since BFP.

MW found heartbeat - was between 140-150bpm while we listened. 
Was in and out in 15mins. I like appointments like that. 1 problem though, they've lost my blood results, not good but as she said I'd have been contacted if something was majorly wrong, she was concerned about anemia due to me being pale and tired alot. (might be due to lack of sleep and I dont go out in the sun much)

So next appointment is the 15th September, hopefully have scan the week before.


----------



## TillyMoo

LM2104 said:


> Ugh, rubbish nights sleep last night!
> 
> Kezz I found Imperial Mints worked wonders for heartburn in my last pregnancy, always had some on me.
> 
> Daisy your bump looks so perfect, cant wait for mine to be pure baby.
> My stretchmarks from last pregnancy are starting to show a little bit now, anyone want to admit to having the dreading stretchmarks?
> 
> Midwife appointment tomorrow! Very excited but also nervous about blood test results.

Me too LM :( Now that I've got quite a big bump the stretch marks from my last pregnancy (although faded) are showing. Ah boo! Good luck in your midewife apt apt x

Just had quick read through but hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## firstpreg

Hi all

I have a quick question. 

My belly seems to be swollen on one side. i think that is the side that the baby is on as i heard the heartbeat at the docs yesterday and that is the side that she found the heartbeat. But I also feel a kind of sharp twinge/on off bruise feeling (not all the time it just lasts like a second or too and then on and off for about ten minutes..then comes back later)on that side too. Could it be the baby or could it maybe something else?

i was supposed to have a scan yesterday too but they messed up my appointment (again) so now i have to rebook that. Hopefully that will aleve my fears a little.

Hope everyone is doing well today :)


----------



## kezz_howland

Agh - today I have been so good - no sweets at all, and i've had vague heartburn all day! Going to get some imperial mints I think and see if they work, I can't cope with this. 

One more thing, i'm worried about my scan tomorrow - It's a private sexing scan and he said to have a full bladder, problem is, when my bladder is even remotely full it makes my tummy quite painful (even more so than it does anyway with a full bladder) and i'm not sure i'll be able to stand being poked at with the scanner thing with the pain. Do you think if it's just a bit full that will do? I know the hospital told me I didn't need to fill my bladder for 20 weeks scan, and at my 12 weeks it was only a little full and they saw fine? I don't want them to not be able to see the sex though just cause I didn't want to fill my bladder up too much, but it's really quite painful when full (and I'm prob talking about half full here, not even mega full!!)


----------



## Dizzy321

erghh heartburn :( the only thing that works for me is liquid gaviscon!! 

I am rubbish at filling my bladder too, it hurts me, and I need to pee after each cup full, they shouted at me last time lol

Finally gave in and bought some maternity clothes for this expending bump! :happydance:

2 trousers and 4 tops :) also spend lots on make-up today and I have a hair appt on Monday so might start feeling better :)


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm jealous - my bump is getting big but it stills feels mostly soft and wobbles about a bit. If I tense then it all goes rock hard, but I want it to be solid so it's all baby. Am I still allowed to call it a baby bump? lol.

I have been getting these weird twinges/pains for a couple of weeks now, and I still don't know if they're baby moving or just stretching pains. Will I know when it's baby? I've heard people say it feels like bubbles, and these kind of do, but they are a little bit painful too, and I thought baby moving was supposed to feel nice? 

I feel completely clueless...I hope when I feel baby I will know it, cause I don't want to miss it! But I don't have a clue what i'm looking for really! Midwife said it feels a bit like wind, and then someone else told me it feels nothing like wind, so?!?! lol.


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh my tummy is most definatly wobbly :haha: but I am calling it a bump cos the top part is very hard and high.........nothing to how its gonna be though lol

You will know when its baby for sure......it feels like bubbles popping or butterflies flapping around x


----------



## FM_DJ

Oh, I've got those dreaded stretch marks. :( They started appearing last week I think. I purchased Palmer's body lotion/butter and it makes them lighter. Not sure if it actually helps. Funny thing is I haven't gained any weight at all. Just the belly getting bigger. I haven't been on here lately, so I have a lot of catching up to do, but for the ladies in the US and Canada, I've got some freebies that I found online:

https://www.uddercovers.com has a really neat thing called breastfeeding aprons. They provide full coverage and they're free with the promo code: Breastfeeding -all you pay is shipping and handling!

https://www.sevenslings.com has really fun cloth slings for carrying baby from newborn to toddler. They're also free with the promo code: Breastfeeding OR you can enter promo code: ucovers -both give you the item for free. You just pay shipping and handling. If you purchase the gift packages for the slings or the breastfeeding aprons, they do charge $5 plus shipping with the promo code. Still a good deal. I ordered mine already. :) Just thought I'd pass the savings along.


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies how is everyone ?


----------



## 3RARwife

firstpreg said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> My belly seems to be swollen on one side. i think that is the side that the baby is on as i heard the heartbeat at the docs yesterday and that is the side that she found the heartbeat. But I also feel a kind of sharp twinge/on off bruise feeling (not all the time it just lasts like a second or too and then on and off for about ten minutes..then comes back later)on that side too. Could it be the baby or could it maybe something else?
> 
> i was supposed to have a scan yesterday too but they messed up my appointment (again) so now i have to rebook that. Hopefully that will aleve my fears a little.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today :)

my bump is higher on the left size due to my left sided anterior placenta (especially when i lay down or after DTD :blush:). it's a bit early to see if bub is sitting on either left or right but i'd say bub was snuggled against your placenta anyways, like a pillow :winkwink: since you found the heartbeat there.


----------



## 3RARwife

Fruitymeli said:


> hi ladies how is everyone ?

morning ladies :wave:


:cake: just thought i'd give myself a cake because its my birthday:blush:

so what is the best cloth nappies? i had terry toweling ones with my first and i hated them


----------



## Duejan2012

Daisy those are great pics!!!
I am also sleeping very poorly to you ladies also having difficulties.
FMDJ i too suffered alot from stretch marks in my first pregnancy. Sometimes there is nothing you can do. This time i have lotioned with palmers as well and they seem to be fading at least lol. Thanks for those pages very helpful.
Fruitymeli hi to you as well


----------



## Fruitymeli

3RARwife said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how is everyone ?
> 
> morning ladies :wave:
> 
> 
> :cake: just thought i'd give myself a cake because its my birthday:blush:
> 
> so what is the best cloth nappies? i had terry toweling ones with my first and i hated themClick to expand...


Happy Birthday :happydance:


----------



## K477uk

3RARwife said:


> Fruitymeli said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how is everyone ?
> 
> morning ladies :wave:
> 
> 
> :cake: just thought i'd give myself a cake because its my birthday:blush:
> 
> so what is the best cloth nappies? i had terry toweling ones with my first and i hated themClick to expand...

Happy Birthday!!!!! :flower:

Cloth nappies..... Personally I like Motherease onesize.. never had a leak! Check out the natural parenting section, as there are loads of reviews there. Lots of people like the prettier ones, but I've always found they leak!

Stretchmarks - I had loads last time and dreading it again!!

Paula.. Hope that shopping therapy works!! I caved in and dug out my maternity jeans the other week... last time I didn't need to until 25 weeks!

What is everyone up to today? I'm taking Isaac to Active Antz then swimming, then HAVE to go to Meadow hall and return some trousers.......


----------



## lotsakellz

Happy birthday 3RARwife. Hope you have a lovely day. 

I have horrendous stretch marks from my previous pregnancy. I tend to describe it as freddy cruger attacked me with a cheese grater! I should really be putting cream on religiously but I'm dreadful at remembering to do it! 

Well, I've managed a cup of tea (no milk) for two mornings in a row and have only felt sick if I've eaten too much tea and stayed up too late. Normal service may be resuming?! Still very exhausted though and having to sleep in the day. 

I've found the sling I want, trouble is it's £50-£70 ish !! I'm either going to have to bake lots of cakes or rob a bank for all the stuff I want! Nappies, new pushchair, bednest etc etc! Aghhhhh!


----------



## LM2104

Hi All! Midwife today - get the dreaded bloodtest results, but very eager to hear bubs again, and annie is excited to go and see the baby doctor!

My mums neighbour gave me an advent microwave steriliser with two bottles and a dummy never before used for free- how nice is that? We were going to use a cold water steriliser with the tablets as thats what we did with Annie but cant turn down a freebie can you?!

Good luck with the scan today Kezz, very excited to know (mine is 4 weeks away!)

Happy birthday 3RAR.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Princesskell

Kezz good luck on the scan today-let us know how it goes? X


----------



## lotsakellz

Good luck kezz. I remember how I excited I was on Sunday! Can't wait to hear if you're pink or blue!!


----------



## K477uk

Kellz.... Check out the Cloth Nappy tree... I picked up an almost new sling/wrap for £20! Normal price around £55!

Yay for frebbies LM! I was given a microwave steriliser.. and they are quite good - much quicker than tablets.. I BF so never used bottles that much, so was never organised to use tablets! Oh and goodluck at MW!


----------



## lotsakellz

Thanks k477uk. I've just bid on a Kari-me on eBay. They haven't got any hugabubs and they're just ridiculously expensive really. I just want to be able to carry baby when dropping Sam off at school and be able to breastfeed discreetly. I was very shy with Sam and didn't leave the house much when I was breastfeeding. Will have a nosy at that website though and see what other goodies I can pick up. 

Freebies are the best, although I've been promised girls clothes from 4 different people, one of whom had 2 girls!! Have a feeling I'm going to be over run! Don't mind though, the only trouble is baby isn't going to have her own room until we move so she's sharing ours and only has a small chest of drawers for her clothes! Me thinks Karl may be losing some wardrobe space!!


----------



## Dizzy321

lotsakellz said:


> Thanks k477uk. I've just bid on a Kari-me on eBay. They haven't got any hugabubs and they're just ridiculously expensive really. I just want to be able to carry baby when dropping Sam off at school and be able to breastfeed discreetly. I was very shy with Sam and didn't leave the house much when I was breastfeeding. Will have a nosy at that website though and see what other goodies I can pick up.
> 
> Freebies are the best, although I've been promised girls clothes from 4 different people, one of whom had 2 girls!! Have a feeling I'm going to be over run! Don't mind though, the only trouble is baby isn't going to have her own room until we move so she's sharing ours and only has a small chest of drawers for her clothes! Me thinks Karl may be losing some wardrobe space!!

I missed that! congrats on your little girl hun :flower: ours will only have to share our room too for now and will only have his/her own set of draws .... got a feelling I will have to be very organised :haha:

you girls are making me jealous with all your shopping! I cant wait to start :happydance: starting after 21 week scan....cant wiat to find out pink or blue now :blush: looking forward to getting all tiny baby clothes out the loft and going through it and washing it :D 

I will say it again ladies...............still no movement :shrug: be patient Paula :haha:


----------



## lotsakellz

Thanks Paula. I don't do organised very well! Well, I try but Karl usually interferes and messes it up then blames me. The understairs cupboard is a classic example! But if I start on that I'll never stop!

I think I've only felt movement a few times and one must have been because she was doing somersaults. I'm sure we'll be complaining about feet in our ribs and trampolining on our bladders soon enough!


----------



## Dizzy321

OMG my understairs cupboard needs doing badly too :rofl: 

glad I am not the the only one not feeling movements regular......I am such a worry wart :dohh:

Ohhh cant wait til my maternity clothes come today :D


----------



## 5-a-side

Happy Birthday RAR :) 

Good luck with your scan today and any appointments.

I'm watching the last in the series of OBEM USA. Going to miss that not being on tv.


----------



## lotsakellz

Ooops. Have bought some eBay cheapie nappies! I didn't mean to, my fingers just had a life of their own! I can have a bit of a play at least. 

Am currently sorting freshly washed neutral baby stuff of sam's and playing shops at the same time! Won't be long before I'm doing this and have a baby swinging off me too! Madness. Still dont think it's properly sunk in yet


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks ladies! Setting off in an hour. Got a horrible feeling baby won't play ball and they won't be able to tell. Just a feeling - he's caused me nothing but sickness, heartburn, nausea and tummy cramps since I became pregnant, so it wouldn't surprise me if he sat there and refused to open his legs as well! hahaha. It will be weird if it's a girl cause i'm so used to saying he, but I would be soooo happy if it was!! We have a family sweepstakes going on sex and birth weight, so today half of us will be wiped out with the wrong sex... and there will be 4 people left playing till the end! It's only for £16 but still, it's good fun!

Feel really sick this morning, hoping as I get excited and distracted by baby scan I won't notice it so much for the rest of the day! We're going paint/wallpaper shopping straight after the scan. I will be sure to come straight on when I get home and let you all know what we're having, if he isn't as stubborn as I reckon he is!!

See you soon!!!


----------



## Rees

mmcheek - when I eat I notice my belly gets bigger and then sinks down. But sometimes it is bigger and I notice that when I'm lying down and baby moves about it'll change shape.

LM - I gave up with housework a while ago, we only ever tidy up when Tegan has gone to bed.

We also took Tegan to a wedding with a black eye! She fell against a toy when she was sat up and I thought she was steadier than she was, needless to say I got some very nasty looks from my best friends OH's family at the wedding!

mrscupcake - I hardly feel anything with this one, much less than it's lazy big sister. She was lazy in and out of the womb, only started walking at the end of April (19 months old!!)

Daisy - OMG, how good do you look in your bump pic! I love your bump too, I want a twin bump!!!!

Kat - Awww! How cute of Isaac to have taken so long to realise he can escape :) Not looked into the siggy, Tegs started to create havoc on Wednesday night and I promptly forgot to have a fiddle and wanted my bed more than anything! (She did the same last night when I got home from work and was in her bed screaming "gone" and "ow" - we don't know what the hell it was about, went on for an hour).

Kellz - mmmmm, wedding cupcake tower, I've had a similar idea to that if me and Luke ever decide that we want to tie the knot (we're engaged but I can't be arsed to get married yet!).

Sounds like a good plan! And you never know, the financial situation might start to pick up in a year or 2 and you could do you tea shop then :)

Paula - how's your head today? Don't feel guilty about being off when your OH is working, you're growing another person!

firstpreg - I'd say that sounds like the baby, I was getting a few crampy twinges, and it seems to be the baby exploring the limits of the space it's growing in, so hopefully it's the same for you. Do you know when they'll rebook your scan?

3RAR - Happy birthday! Have another :cake: :) Have you had a nice day?

LM - good luck with the midwife!

Kezz - I hope you have a brilliant scan :) They shouldn't need your bladder to be too full surely?

Paula - I've not felt anything since before I got the chicken pox, but from the sounds of it and the trouble the midwife had finding the heartbeat on Wednesday my baby is further back, which is why I'm not feeling anything, maybe yours is doing the same?

Once I've caught up with all the threads I'm regularly on (after this I'm off to Curvy Ladies :lol: might take me longer to catch up there I think! Although this was several pages long!) I'll go and hunt down a siggy maker, so I'm looking for a snowman/snowangel and snowflakes?? (Think that's what I read somewhere along the way)

Still waiting to hear about the house! Luke chased them up yesterday and they said that they were waiting on the credit checks to come back :shrug: We got a phonecall at half 9 and it was them trying to get hold of Luke's personal referee, he'd put down our number instead of theirs! So he was chatting to the other lady who is doing our references, and she phoned our current landlord, who didn't know we were looking to move :dohh: But he gave us a glowing reference, I just hope they get someone nice when they do my work reference! So we might hear today, or we might hear tomorrow about it. I really hope it's ours! But I'm dreading packing this house up!


----------



## lotsakellz

Good luck kezz. I'm thinking girl with how poorly sick you've been. I've started feeling better now so will keep my fingers crossed you will soon. 

If it's a private scan they should try hard to find out and I'm sure they'd make you walk around a bit to get baby to move then have another go. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Rees

Beccagal requested a sig for us and this is what one of the sig makers came up with:
https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/4205/1314989ee2a4443m3.jpg

I've had a look around and have no idea where to start with making a banner, it's one of the few things I've never tried although Luke probably knows how to do it!

I don't know what we all think about it??


----------



## Dizzy321

My head is a little better today, thanks Rees :hugs: and yes I agree that baby must be far back in my womb tucked away or something. Midwife on 17th, cant wait to hear the heartbeat again. 

I love that siggy but not sure it will fit in mine?! (rubbish with stuff like that lol) xxx


----------



## Rees

I've just discovered I have a version of photoshop on my little netbook, so I'm gonna see if I can fiddle and see what I can come up with


----------



## Rees

Oh it's confusing! There's also some on this thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/692678-blinkie-request.html

:) I like the last one


----------



## 21p1eco

I like the blinkies but not keen on the graphics....


----------



## LM2104

I dont have diabetes!!!!! YAY!!!
MW said no problems, heartbeat found around 140 bpm, so Im thinking boy??
I dont see her again until the end of October.

I will have a proper catchup later


----------



## Dizzy321

glad your gtt went well. I would not trust in the heart rate thing :lol:


----------



## kezz_howland

Well I was right and it's official. It's a BOY!

Heartbeat was 154 bpm so definately high, and doctor said he knew what it was within 20 seconds, but he found it difficult to show us, because after about one minute he moved turned his back to us and wouldn't turn back round, so he spent ages trying to get a good shot to show us, then said to go back outside and bounce on the big ball, then come back in after the next couple and try again, so we did but he had then fallen asleep! So he said he'll give us a free scan next weekend to try and show us because he said he feels bad that we can't see it! He did manage to get one pic right at beginning and pointed out his 'boy bits' as he called them, but the picture was of his bum, thigh and penis, so to me it just looks like it could be a splodge of paint, but he said he was positive!

I'll try get the pic online later to show you, but honestly... you could be looking at anything!! Hoping to get a better pic next week. I was hoping it was a girl, but I sort of knew it was a boy, and OH is extremely happy so i'm happy.


----------



## FM_DJ

Congrats Kezz!! :D

LM- That is good news!!


----------



## Dizzy321

congrats on your baby boy kezz


----------



## Rees

Awwww! Kezz :) Congrats :) and you'll get another look next week! So that can't be too bad :)

LM - yay for no diabetes!

Tegan was 140bpm near enough the whole way through, under 140 is meant to be a boy, above is meant to be a girl. But it all depends on how active they are I think! And it's obviously not a good measure seeings as Kezz's boy had a heart rate of 157 :)

Can't wait for my scan! Less than 3 weeks now :)


----------



## lotsakellz

Congrats kezz. I was convinced you were having a girl with your poorly sickness. Yay for getting another scan too!

LM yay for no diabetes! 

Got awful headache and feel sick. Ugh and my mum and dad will be here in about an hour.


----------



## Dizzy321

3 weeks and 4 days till my scan :dohh:


----------



## lotsakellz

Oo Paula mine too. Mines 30th too. Just hoping they confirm it's a girl otherwise I'm going to have to go and buy all Sam's clothes back from the charity shop!!


----------



## truly_blessed

great news kezz and so good to hear the diabetes test were clear LM

me - 11 days and counting :happydance:


----------



## Rees

I just hope to be able to find out what flavour we've made! But I'm not gonna get my hopes up and think we'll find out, I was so certain that we'd see with Tegan but it totally depends on the baby and who's doing the scanning. I think the consultant will be more likely to let me know after the whole crap with chicken pox and the fact that my scan will be a long one, but who knows!

I'm just looking forward to seeing the baby again :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Ahh yeah, never thought of that! baby might have legs crossed :haha: if so I will def be getting a 4D scan :thumbup:


----------



## Rees

I thought about it with Tegan, but we couldn't justify getting one, and because we didn't with Tegan we won't with this one if it refuses to show us!

We have enough neutral stuff anyway which we kept hoping we'd be trying or pregnant by the time she was two :) I'd like to know so we can get things sorted :)


----------



## Dizzy321

We had one with DD, was amazing! I was crying the whole time :lol: she was chewing on her cord and toes and yawning :haha:

will have to see if we can afford £100 this time around


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats on your boy kezz!


----------



## lintu

hiya guys sorry iv been away for a few just not haad time to log on xxx 

congrats on your blue bean Kezz :hugs:

Im all good, 16 week check tuesday im so excited, i managed to count my beans hb last night 157, think i must have caught it sleeping :haha:

I bought a jumperoo off ebay today, i know its a lil prem but i thought whilst i had £50 I would, hope everyone is well


----------



## Rees

The jumperoo will turn out to be the best thing you EVER buy for the baby :) (besides a bouncer)

I love it, roll on March/April when I can set ours up again :)


----------



## Duejan2012

kezz congrats on being team blue!!! 
Rees i like the last one as well just with some blinkie stuff lol. 
i cant wait until i get my gender scan im soo exited only about 3 or 4 weeks. For you ladies having girls have you ever thought about getting their ears peirced?


----------



## lintu

my sis has just had my nieces done at 6, she waited until isla asked for them done.

I think they look a little chavy if done dead early


----------



## LM2104

Paula Im not holding my hopes on the heartrate thing, just a little laugh really. I dont trust any of those old wives tales, in my book its 50:50 until you see for yourselves with your own eyes.

Congratulations Kezz!

OH has been saying all the way through he doesnt mind whether bubs is a boy or girl but the closer we get to the 20 week scan the clearer it is becoming he wants it to be a boy.


----------



## Rees

We'd considered getting Tegan's ear pierced, but then decided that her getting her jabs were bad enough to deal with, let alone earrings :lol:

I had mine done when I was 5, it was a birthday present from one of my aunties. I'm going to wait until Tegan is old enough to decide that she wants them done, mainly because I want her to be old enough that it's gonna hurt and does she still want to go through with it!

I couldn't imagine trying to get them done at the moment, it's bad enough trying to cut her nails!


----------



## LM2104

Annie is 26 months and we still havent got her ears pierced. We figured its not out choice whether to put holes in her body or not that should be up to her, but personally I think she will ask to get them done when she is old enough as she loves my earrings.


----------



## 21p1eco

i am only going to get her ears pierced when she is old enough to want it done. thats when i got mine done, cant remember what age, possible 7 or 8, and i let them grow over and had to have them redone later on.....


----------



## 21p1eco

I will definately be getting a jumperoo, last time we had a mamas and papas entertainment centre, but i wanted a jumperoo when i saw them and couldnt justify buying another one. was great to leave him to play in and know he was in the same place when i came back! lol. ebay is great for them but i remember how much space it took up so i am going to leave it until she is old enough to use it.


----------



## Dizzy321

I will let Rosie choose when she gets hers done, maybe 8 or 9 maybe older?

we still have a jumperoo in the loft :happydance: 

its sooo exciting guessing what sex baby is......its only one or the other lol but stilll very exciting :yipee:

whats eveyone up to at the weekend?? x


----------



## daisybby03

I will def wait till Olivia wants them done. I use to pierce ears when I was younger and worked at Claire's in the mall and I HATED doing babies ears! 

I was allowed to have my ears done when I was like 5 or 6. Still have them...but NEVER wear earrings. I actually have 4 holes in my left and 3 in my right and dont wear any of them...except the one hole in my tragus (inner ear)


----------



## pumpkin613

Hey all! I just wanted give an update. All that worry about T18 was for nothing. We had our level II ultrasound today, and it shows a perfectly healthy little boy!!! My prayers were answered!! I am so relieved!! I am happy to be on team :blue:, but as long as baby was healthy, I was happy! I put up some pictures in the second tri board, because he's a little acrobat already!


----------



## Duejan2012

Thanks ladies my daughter saw her aunt getting them done and wanted them i told her that they were going to hurt but she cryied she wanted them so i told her sit down it the chair dont move and dont scream. She did exactly that and was smiling ear to ear when she got them. In my husbands culture it is tradition to get them done the first day they are born. My SIL got my nieces done the same day as birth and also so did my DH aunts baby. That same day. its just crazy. 

oh yes i have a jumparoo as well probly one of the best things i have lol


----------



## Duejan2012

pumpkin believed i messeged you in second tri. Congrats again.


----------



## Dizzy321

congratulations pumpkin :)


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations on team blues pumpkin and kezz!!

Rees I like the blinkies I like that first one if smaller-or the last one in that link you did??

X


----------



## Princesskell

What about this one?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/5-your-bumps-1637.html


Pg 1637 sapphirecrush's sig??x


----------



## firstpreg

Hey ladies

Thanks for your answers :) I have a rebooked scan on the 15th so fingers crossed it doesn't get cancelled or something. 

p.s What is a blinkie?????


----------



## mmcheek1

hey all the ladies that have pic of their bumps how cute are they. i dont know what a blinkie is just a binkie and thats a pacifier


----------



## kezz_howland

Congrats Pumpkin, joining team blue!

I am miserable today. Last night I was sick again, only I felt mega ill beforehand and threw up for ages :( And I feel pretty crap again today. Although I always feel pretty crap. It's getting me down a bit now, I wish I could just enjoy this pregnancy instead of resenting the feeling ill all the time :(


----------



## lotsakellz

Oh no kezz. Hope you feel better soon hun. I feel poo today too. Haven't been sick but had some near misses. 

Sam has learnt to ride his bike today without stabilisers! Yay Sam. Just sad I wasn't there instead am curled up feeling sorry for myself on the sofa. 

My first eBay cheapie nappy arrived today. Its so cute! I've got bids on a few bum genius on eBay too. So much for waiting til is met the nappy lady!


----------



## lotsakellz

Oooops. Have won and bid on more nappies. Can feel a slight obsession starting.


----------



## Rees

A blinkie is a little image that goes in your signature.

I caught up on all of this when my mum was here and forgot, so will re catch up :)

Pumpkin - yay for a good scan and a boy :)

Kellz - yay for Sam riding his bike alone! What a big boy :) Such a shame you weren't there :( But we can't be there for everything :(

I'm thinking about the reuseable nappies, with Tegan the disposables keep changing style and amount of padding and it's ridiculous! We've just changed back to Huggies as we get the less amount of leaks in them compared to other brands, Pampers these days are shite. Unless you have a boy! The lack of padding at the back is stupid!

Kezz - :hugs: Is it worth going back to your doc and seeing if there's anything that they can give you at this stage to help? Especially now that you're out of first tri, you can't be miserable all the time :hugs:


We got the house :) We're moving in 9 days time, eep! So from next Monday I might not be around for a bit as apparently it takes 2 weeks to disconnect the internet from here properly and set it up in our new place :shrug: it's literally up the road, less than a 5 minute walk. The idiots who were there before took the sky dish with them so we might be without tv for a few days as there's no pigging aerial, thank god for DVD's! :)

Will still try and keep the thread updated with my trusty BlackBerry :) At least I still get good signal and have a lovely contract on my phone :) Also there is the option of popping to either of our mum's with one of the laptops (yay for wifi) Or we might luck out and have silly neighbours who don't protect their wifi :)

Started sorting out the clothes that have been in bags for ages in Tegan's room, all of her old stuff is coming with us as we won't know the sex of this one until the following week, I found a newborn vest that was too big for her when she was first born, it's tiny! Even vests from last year are so small compared to her now! 

Managed to get rid of 3 bin bags of clothes, 1 is going to the charity shop 2 have been chucked coz they're so old and bad! Crazy! I'm such a hoarder, but we were ruthless, my mum was left wondering if I've got any left to wear :haha: There's loads but the don't fit at the moment :)


----------



## Dizzy321

I am the opposite rees, I think huggies are awful! always leak! but pampers are fab, never leak..............we will be using disposables I am afraid! cant afford to fork out lots of cash to pay outright for them.....know its cheaper in the long run its just the initial buying, and I used disposables for my other 2 so will be doing the same again, maybe if I bought the re usables in the 1st place it would have worked out well.

Had a fab day dispite the pouring rain and all day thunder storm :D was at a kiddies birthday party in garden for a BBQ and cake yum! lol.

Ahhh come on baby give mammy a good kick :lol: almost 18 weeks and no kicking ...........


----------



## kezz_howland

I got some tablets from the doc while in first tri but they never did anything at all to help the nausea. Maybe worth trying again now though, I dunno. Just so hard to get thru a day and every morning I wake up and just wanna go back to sleep cause I can't face the day again feeling like this. 

Is anyone else still suffering from nausea all day every day?


----------



## Duejan2012

kezz i hope you feel better. 
rees congrats on the move that so exiting. 
I love you pasifier blinkie i will soo put that if i have a boylol
Does anyone who this is there second + baby feel like it is going so fast? I also look at my daughter and cant believe how big she is now. Last night was her second night sleeping in her new twin bed instead of her crib. I about cried. 

I agree i liike pampers better. I like there matierial as it is soft and stretchy lol.

i am so happy i am feeling baby moving now it is so clear. I just cant belive how much ive missed that feeling lol


----------



## lotsakellz

I still feel nauseous most days Kezz. Today being one of them. Also suffer with headaches when I wretch and heave. I have a few good days and think it must be over and then it kicks in again a few days later or the next day. 

Congratulations on the move Rees. So exciting. 

I used disposables with Sam and always felt guilty. I also had problems with them changing and then leaking. I flitted between pampers, huggies, tescos own and sometimes aldi's own. I definitely think they have contributed to the fact that Sam is nearly 6 and nowhere near being dry at night. I'm hoping using cotton nappies will speed things up with baby. And also save money in the long run!? If i win all the ones I've bid on on eBay I should get nearly 6 nappies for the price of one branded nappy. 

I know what you mean about growing up fast Duejan, Sam is so mature nowadays, ridin his bike and being so brave when he hurt his head on Wednesday.


----------



## K477uk

LM - Yay for no Diabetes! :dance:

Kezz - Congrats on the blue news!! Hope that you start to feel better soon...

Pumpkin - Again congrats on the blue news!!

Kellz - I told you it can get expensive!! They do day they help with potty training as they are more aware of when they are wet! Congrats on your cheepies though!

Rees - Congrats on house move! :dance: I hate disposibles... the major leaks I've ever had are with those...:nope: Much prefer my cotton bum!

I'm not feeling sick anymore.. just shattered all the time! I can't seem to stay awake!

Had a nice day.. went to Rockingham to watch some racing cars.. which Isaac LOVED! and had a yummy pub lunch!

I'm very jealous of you girls getting scans... I've got to wait until the end of August... Although I get to hear the heartbeat on Tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

Jack has been dry day and night since just before 3 and Rosie has been dry through day for 3 months ish and getting there at night too but still wears pull ups , she's very good not even 2and a half! :)


----------



## K477uk

Personally I think it very much depends on the child.... Isaac is getting there.. With no nappy on he is having maybe an accident a day (sometimes none) and he's not yet 2... I've got my fingers crossed he'll be day dry at the end of the holidays..... I don't think I could cope with the washing of nappies for two!!

How are you Paula?


----------



## lotsakellz

There is a part of me that thinks it's something deeper than nappies if I'm honest. He sometimes wets himself slightly in the day and hasn't realised or will suddenly need the loo urgently. I'm not unconvinced it's not an immature bladder. We tried him without pullups at night but he only woke up once the wee had gone cold! The actual act didn't wake him at all!


----------



## K477uk

Oh I imagine it is... have you been to the docs?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies...

Paula - i know i havent felt our baby move yt, although went to mw and heartbeats nice and strong so fingers crossed it will be soon! how are you? xx

K477uk - aw thats brill for under 2.. well done hun xx

I have bought some huggies (just the boxes in number 2) ive bought one of them with 92 nappies in and im gonna get some size 3too :) if i decide im not keen then ill swap when ive used them... ive heard mixed reviews xxx


----------



## lotsakellz

K477uk I want to take him but he's not the easiest child to get to the dr's. Everyone was very surprised I got him to A&E the other day! I might go without him and discuss it. I've got some potty training pants from bambino moo so might try them at night, less bed changing and hopefully might wake him up. Will have to see.


----------



## firstpreg

Hi 

@ Kezz_Howland - I actually just started to get nausea again after a while without. Also , i never really got morning sickness just nausea all day which went away for a bit usually if I ate bread or something like that. It just started again about 4/5 days ago so I think I will be back on the bread snacks me thinks!


----------



## Rees

Duejan - I think this pregnancy is going quicker because I'm not so focused on everything as I was before!

Either I'm working or I'm looking after Tegs. She seems like such a big girl now :( She has the cutest little giggle when she's really happy or playing :)

I've been looking at a toddler bed for her just after we move into the new house. I don't want her getting comfortable in the cotbed without the sides as the baby will need it eventually and I'd rather have her settled in a "bigger bed" although it won't really be a bigger bed, then all we've got to do is buy the baby a new cotbed mattress as hers will fit a toddler bed, looking forward to the day when she walks into our room and climbs into our bed in the morning :)

Kat - I can't believe how much Isaac is coming along :) Which cars did you see? Oooooh, there's this woman who works in the deli just down from work and she went to Silverstone last month, was sat on the last corner, and was part of the track invasion, and she picked up some of the marbles that were on the track and brought one back for me :) It's amazing! Parts of it are still soft!

MrsG - the nappies for newborns aren't too bad, with Tegan I got into the habit of changing her bum just before a bottle to wake her up enough for it and she had one every 4 hours, obviously I changed it when she pooed in between bottles too :lol: You tend to go through them quicker when they're smaller. With Tegan's they're meant to be 12 hours (so overnight) and the number of times she's woken up soaking is stupid, but then she likes to drink a lot of juice in the day and has a bottle at bedtime still.

Kellz - I was nearly 5 by the time I was dry at night. Hopefully you'll get there soon, maybe going to the docs alone would be a good idea just to see what they suggest? :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

I am thinking about ringing the hospital for reassurance totally wondering about lack of movements.I wake up in the night for half an hour to see if I can feel movements and nothing, I lay on my back and prod my belly gently for a good 10 mins and nothing! My friend is the same gestation as me with her 3rd and has been feeling movements a while now she says they are getting stronger. Plus I was feeling my other 2 by now regular.


----------



## Rees

I've only felt the occasional movement, I felt some bubbles at around 14 weeks, and then nothing until Friday when I got booted twice.

If you are that worried then give them a ring, it's not going to hurt :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

see I am not even having occasional movements :shrug: 

anyway rang them and a very helpful!! :rolleyes: midwife simply just says ''yes normal ok goodbye'' oh thanks very much for your elaborate 
reply :growlmad:

Guess I just need to shut up and be patient. Difficult when you have had a MMC before :(


----------



## Rees

Have you tried lying down on your right side and having a cold drink then a warm drink to see if that encourages any movements?

I wouldn't say it's normal not to feel anything when it's you've had 2 already, it might just be a case of the placenta being in the way!

Might be worth investing in a doppler to see if you can hear anything, or trying to get in to see your midwife this week to speak to her and say that you are concerned??

:hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

I have tried lying down, both sides, poking, ice, fizzy pop, everything lol, I am guessing I have an anterior placenta..........I am a bigger girl but was with my other two and felt them. God I hate this limbo/wondering stage!! Def gonna ring my midwife 1st thing. Thanks hun x


----------



## Rees

Hopefully your midwife can help you tomorrow :hugs:


It's meant to tip down here today, and it's sunny :( Not done any washing because I was expecting rain and we have loads we need to do before we move, not happy with this weather! :(


----------



## Dizzy321

Its looking so-so here today, no rain yet! was awful all day yesterday! some summer we are having. Anyway off swimming now :)


----------



## LM2104

Its raining here and I just put all my sheets on the bloody line!!

Not up to much today, going to my parents for dinner and have my sis coming round later but otherwise a lazy sunday. 

Good luck with the move Rees, I love packing because its a chance to get rid of all the junk but I cannot stand all the unpacking!

Just tried having a cull of Annie toys but didnt really get rid of as much as I needed to, I find it so hard!

Paula Im sure everything is fine, maybe this one is just lazier than your others?! I can go all day without feeling anything and then maybe get a small movement or little kick before bed.

I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow and its actually quite scary to think that in 21 days I will be halfway through this pregnancy!


----------



## K477uk

Kezz - it's prob nothing... And he'll grow out of it... My cousin was 10 before she was dry at night.

LM - thanks for reminding me how quickly this has gone!!! 

Rees - it's scary how quickly they grow! How are you getting on with packing? I'm tryin to sort out our bedroom for a new carpet... 

I can't seem to shake off this tiredness... Feel awful all the time... Which is making me a real grumpy cow!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi ladies, just quickly checking in and bookmarking where I've read up too.
I thought I would have felt some kind of movement by now with this being #3 but I havent but thats ok, I'm sure I'll soon be cursing when baby starts booting me all day and night! 

Its great all the boys/girls being found out. 

I'll catch up properly tomorrow x


----------



## mmcheek1

they say that its normal to not really feel anything all the way up to 20 weeks. i understand becuz i would be feeling worried too. i had felt twinges but now actual kicks


----------



## Dizzy321

see thats what everyone is saying, people say dont worry but then say they have felt movement .... trying to be positive, every pregnancy is different :)


----------



## windle05

hi can u put me down for team yellow please as much as I dont want it to be guess hubby needs some say in things lol

got my 16 week mw appointment tuesday, cant wait now, just wonder if I will be able to listen to the heart beat as some people on here have had to wait so I guess it all depends on the area u live in if u get it done or now.

no fair to those that get scanned earlier, I have to wait til 22+4 before my next scan, I think thats too long, i can imagine that 10 weeks between scans, especially if ur not growing or feeling any movements can be very daunting and unsettling. I was hoping we could have ours at 19 weeks as its our wedding anniversary but for some reason they dont scan u until 22 here?????????


----------



## Dizzy321

I am not getting my 20 week scan till 21 weeks, and your right when your a little anxious that extra week feels like ages


----------



## kezz_howland

I felt baby kick today! Felt like little poppings on left hand side, like a tiny little foot giving me a tiny little boot. So gentle, it felt wonderful! I felt it about three times then nothing. Can't wait to feel it again!

Been painting the nursery room today. It was all green and grannified as we never decorated it when we moved in, now it's bright blue, but leaving one wall to paint a bit lighthouse and boats on. My mum was gutted we didn't paint it baby blue, but we're not pastel people... lol. It's electric blue, it reminds me of being under the sea! Laminate flooring goes down next weekend and then we can get arranging the furniture. We just need some curtains now, but it's tricky cause it's a massive bay window so we need at least 90 width, preferably red curtains, or something else nautical, but gonna struggle I think! I'm loving being busy though cause I don't feel half as ill! :)


----------



## Princesskell

That sounds lovely Kezz- a perk of finding out the gender!! Show us a pic when your done?

I wish I had felt movements yet, but still nothing-boo


----------



## Rees

Kat - good luck with your bedroom! Luke started on the book case today boxing up my books, and now he's panicking that we won't have enough! Fool!

Kezz - yay for a little kick and not feeling so sick :) you'll have to show us the room when it's all done.

20 week scans are done at 20 weeks here, mine will be at 19+4 because that was the nearest Thursday to the date! But now I get to go to the bigger hospital and get scanned by a consultant! Will be amazing to see baby for a good amount of time, just nervous in case the chicken pox has done anything :( still waiting for Tegs to come down with it, got until Thurs I reckon and then she'll be safe!

Windle - I'll update you in a bit :)

Forgot what else I've read, on my phone at work! Far too quiet, I'm bored :(


----------



## K477uk

Thanks Rees... I forgot to answer the rest of your previous post... We were watching DH do a single seater ride thing... But watched some rally cars as well.. We're thinking for his birthday going to see the world rally championships... He'd prefer F1 but I'm not travelling that far to see them!!

Kezz... Sounds gorgeous!! Xx


----------



## mmcheek1

paula85 said:


> see thats what everyone is saying, people say dont worry but then say they have felt movement .... trying to be positive, every pregnancy is different :)


oh kay if this makes you feel a little better i pre pregnancy weight weigh approx 125 and my last pregnancy i didnt not discover i was pregnant until i was 21 weeks along. no bump, no flutters and no kicks. the day i found out i was pregnant i found out she was a girl a healthy little girl. she is now 10. i was going through a divorce at the time i found out they thought i had cancer turns out the tumor is now names Gracie. dont worry honey


----------



## Duejan2012

Paula- not sure if this will help but i didnt feel my DD moving until like 20 or 22 weeks. I was worried sick for ever and of corse when i would call my doc they just say its normal... i think it is probly a placenta thing as that was my issue with my dd. 
Rees: i will tell you its amazing but really scary when they come into your room for the first time. My DD started getting out of her crib right before her second birthday. The first night she came in my room she scared me to death haha. But then just kept comeing in in the mornings when she woke up haha. So it was time for her to get a bigger bed. I also was going to get her a toddler bed, but with her and this baby having to share a room and such i thought it would be better just to go with the twin bed so that in another year im not buying another bed. She has slept great. I was scared to death because the bed has no rails on it that i put pillows on the floor all around her just incase haha.


----------



## 5-a-side

We did the same thing with both dd1 and dd2, put something on the floor to prevent any problems if they fell out. Luckily both were pretty good dd1 fell out once and missed what I'd laid down, she was fine though. 

Cant believe I'm going to be 4 months pregnant soon. Seems to have gone so fast.

Woke up this morning and could feel a really hard lump (my uterus?) I'd be so happy if a magical bump appeared before Saturday for the wedding so I looked pregnant rather than just 20lb bigger!


----------



## Princesskell

mmcheek1 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> see thats what everyone is saying, people say dont worry but then say they have felt movement .... trying to be positive, every pregnancy is different :)
> 
> 
> oh kay if this makes you feel a little better i pre pregnancy weight weigh approx 125 and my last pregnancy i didnt not discover i was pregnant until i was 21 weeks along. no bump, no flutters and no kicks. the day i found out i was pregnant i found out she was a girl a healthy little girl. she is now 10. i was going through a divorce at the time i found out they thought i had cancer turns out the tumor is now names Gracie. dont worry honeyClick to expand...

What an amazing story! :flower:


----------



## 5-a-side

Thought I'd post 15+5 photo if that's ok.
 



Attached Files:







15+5.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dizzy321

mmcheek1 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> see thats what everyone is saying, people say dont worry but then say they have felt movement .... trying to be positive, every pregnancy is different :)
> 
> 
> oh kay if this makes you feel a little better i pre pregnancy weight weigh approx 125 and my last pregnancy i didnt not discover i was pregnant until i was 21 weeks along. no bump, no flutters and no kicks. the day i found out i was pregnant i found out she was a girl a healthy little girl. she is now 10. i was going through a divorce at the time i found out they thought i had cancer turns out the tumor is now names Gracie. dont worry honeyClick to expand...

thanks so much thats eased my mind :hugs: and yes, amazing story and love the name Gracie too


----------



## mmcheek1

your pic is adorable it seems you are moving along nicely.
gracie is an amazing story the pregnancy did not save my marriage but i am now married to the best man in the world


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey everyone. Been feeling less painful in the tummy today... in fact don't feel as large either, so of course had a panic attack and whipped out the doppler, but picked up HB straight away nice and strong so phew! Must just be having a thinner day! Going to try post my belly bump pic... but i'm not sure I know how so here goes! (apologies for my big belly - but I stupidly started taking the pics with my top up - so now they won't match if I do them with my top down! lol.

12 weeks - 
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/mummysbelly-12weeks.jpg

16 weeks -
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/mummysbelly-16weeks.jpg

Amazingly I still haven't put any weight on, so it must be coming off everywhere else (from the sickness and nausea) and just going on my belly!!


----------



## LM2104

Cute bump Kezz ur carrying quite low really arent you. My bump is very low.

I might try and take a pic of mine soon, I didnt have any taken with Annie because I was paranoid about how gigantic I was. My bump was all over and around my hips with her. Ive only put on 4lbs which Im quite pleased about, and only my stomach and boobs have grown, everything else seems the same as before the pregnancy.

My mum just phoned and said she has picked me up little snowsuit for the baby. Thats another thing ticked off my list. OH said he will put the cot up soon so we can store all the baby stuff we have brought in it like we did with Annie's stuff because my bedroom is actually starting to look like Mothercare, lol.


----------



## Dizzy321

Lovely bump kezz.....I am carrying very high again, bump starts from under my boobs....must be all my organs pushed up cos I can feel my fundus right at my belly button :)

4lbs wow! thats very good...........last time I checked I put on a stone but got down about it so not getting on the scales again till after I give birth when I go on a major diet again and shift this weight for good!

I have a lovely white snowsuit from next from Rosie :)
not bought anything else, waiting till after my scan.....cant wait to buy, not that I need much! cant wait to get all the clothes from the loft and wash & iron them and put them away :)


----------



## mmcheek1

no weight gain how jealous am i. i know you have been through hell though with the sickness but by the way kezz your very pretty before and also now one of the lucky ones that are just stunning during pregnancy


----------



## BlaireUK

Hi Ladies! I'm on the list but lost the thread for a while! I was originally due the 14th Jan but brought forward to 10th after our 12-week scan. Can I be updated? 

I hope everyone is keeping well? I have been doing great and so far (touch wood) seem to have missed any major symptoms so far.


----------



## Maz1510

Hey. Loving the bump pics. I have a little bump too now will have to get my camera battery charged to i can upload them. 

Have been MIA lately, had a bleed yesteday! Naughty baby! Just when i was thinking all was ok.. Had USS today and all ok. PLacenta not low and baby jumping around. Just unexplained! typical although good i suppose! Had a sneak preview for 20wk uss as she checked baby and all looks ok, i am so paranoid i might see what it was that i darent look! lol. I am determined to stay Team Yellow!! 

Have many felt movement yet?? I cant believe how quik my little boucing bean has progressed. Literally 2days ago started feeling the bubbles (n comfirmed them movement using the doppler - the sounds of movement we the same time i could feel em). sso that was cool. Since then it has got more and today its blatent little kicks and if i watch carefully can see mytummy move too. It sooooo CUTE!! still too soon for DH to feel tho, it stops when he trys! :-(
Tbh i am supprised i can feel it so soon, usually between 18+ wks and sometimes later for first time mums. On that note I think it was Paula?? who was worried re movement... not feeling anything is normal at this point. 

Lots to remember to catch up on.... 

Not put on any weight yet, i did loose abit i think i may have come back up to my original weight if anything, which is odd cuz i have definately noticed my ass getting bigger!!! :blush:


----------



## Princesskell

Glad to hear all ok maz.

Hi blaire!! Xx


----------



## truly_blessed

I've put on weight but I know it's because I've been stufifng my face in the mornings. That's what happens when you've been doing slimming world for 18 months and get pregnant lol. I've not been brave enough to go near the scales though.


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks mmcheek! I don't feel attractive... most days I can't be bothered to get dressed (helps being off work for the summer hols) and I don't brush my teeth or put makeup on half the time. Not pretty at all i'm a mess! 

Yeh my bump is very low, I have a weird overhang over my trousers which i've never had. Although when i've eaten lot's in a day the bump starts from under my boobs by the end of the day! lol.

Another day spent doing the nursery... we've been laying laminate flooring today... mostly the OH but i've been helping. We've got half the floor done now, rest tomorrow and Tue night, then just the skirting to do and can get putting pics and things up! I can't wait to just sit in there and sort through baby clothes. We have loads already bought from ebay and carboots by ourselves and relatives. I haven't felt anymore movement since yesterday morning. Going to go lay down in a min and keep still and see if I can feel anything!!


----------



## truly_blessed

so who's any good at making offers. we'd seen some nursery furniture we were keen on but it costs £1250. My hairdresser has just been and she said her friend is selling some furniture that cost over £2000 brand new. It's probably about 5 years old now but is in perfect condition. She's open to offers so we're going to have a look at it over the weekend but I've no idea what to offer, was thinking maybe around £750 ish. It's the cot bed, wardrobe and and dresser. what does everybody think?

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/ocean-golden-oak/2700/


----------



## kezz_howland

Start a bit lower than you're willing to pay! That's all I will say!


----------



## truly_blessed

thanks Kezz, just feel a bit cheeky going to low though. just emailed MIL to see what she thinks to.


----------



## kezz_howland

Quick question - with having the vulvadynia etc the midwife and doctor think i should be okay with an epidural (preferably before any internal examinations!!) but has anyone here had an epidural? And what I want to know is... does it actually take away all the pain. I'm not bothered about the contractions etc, it's the crowning part really, as that is where the vulvadynia vestibulitis is... does it numb that area so you can't feel anything/feel less or what? Any words from people who have experiences one would be v helpful!!


----------



## mmcheek1

kezz_howland said:


> Quick question - with having the vulvadynia etc the midwife and doctor think i should be okay with an epidural (preferably before any internal examinations!!) but has anyone here had an epidural? And what I want to know is... does it actually take away all the pain. I'm not bothered about the contractions etc, it's the crowning part really, as that is where the vulvadynia vestibulitis is... does it numb that area so you can't feel anything/feel less or what? Any words from people who have experiences one would be v helpful!!


the epidural will take the pain away if it is administered the proper way. the issue i would be concerned about with you is the pain you will experience after delivery and the epidural wears off but i also wonder if the stretching of that area will make things better for you and then you and your partner maybe be able to have intercourse. i think your doctor is being very intuned to your condition. i hope that helps


----------



## mmcheek1

well due to injury i sulfured in the army my back has been a full stage of joint and disc deterioration. the pain has been really bad but since i quite being to active since i got pregnant it has been atleast tolerable well that is now seriously over. the lastfew days i have been tormented by pain just really bad. the baby is growing and is almost crippling my mobility


----------



## lintu

Sorry Iv not been around much lately guys, far too much chat to read through :hugs:

im sure ive put about two stone on, which seems to have slowed down slightly.

Im having trouble with trapped wind inmy lower abb :( it can be so painful some days. Also i have errupted in spots, my skin is going through puberty!!! iv never had spots but im now covered :( im convinced im having a girl, my hair is lank and dull and seems to have stopped growing, which is fab cos i only have to shave my legs once a week :rofl:

Im waiting for my glow but im running out of patience.

got my 16 week check tomorrow, very excited :wohoo:


----------



## daisybby03

Love everybody is starting to put up bump photos!


----------



## Duejan2012

kezz_howland said:


> Quick question - with having the vulvadynia etc the midwife and doctor think i should be okay with an epidural (preferably before any internal examinations!!) but has anyone here had an epidural? And what I want to know is... does it actually take away all the pain. I'm not bothered about the contractions etc, it's the crowning part really, as that is where the vulvadynia vestibulitis is... does it numb that area so you can't feel anything/feel less or what? Any words from people who have experiences one would be v helpful!!

kezz: i had a epitderal with my DD due to the fact the my contractions were lasting for 5 min straight i just couldnt handle it. But i felt nothing. They did have to put it twice cuz they missed the first time. But i felt nothing during my labor. When it is time to push they should have to you a practice round. If you are pushing well then they will leave the epideral as is if you are having trouble because you are not feeling anything then they will turn it down so you an start to feel pressure. Even during crowning you should only feel pressure not really pain. For me they turned the epideral off when i was ready to push cuz i wanted to feel my baby being born and not miss anything. So i did feel everything when she was born. The pain after it has worn off then they will give you some medicine for the pain but me i didnt have to much pain after i felt great. The only thing i didnt like about it was having to be laying down the whole time and they would come in and check me every so often so i could not get any rest before it was time to push.

Wow all you ladies are getting great bumps. I just took one laying down at 14 weeks i will have to take another one and upload it. Im jelous of all you ladies that got to know the gender of your baby before you are 20 weeks. I finally will get mine at the end of aug or beginging of sept. I just cant wait.

I too having gained any weight yet i have acually lost a few lbs but im losing from other places as well as my belly is getting bigger lol. I gained 20 lbs by now with my DD so i am very happy lol


----------



## 3RARwife

beautiful bump pics ladies

sorry kezz can't help you on the epi, both my girls are gas babys :)

lintu i feel your pain, i haven't stopped breaking out since i conceived :( and wind is shocking too :rofl:

sigh branxton hicks already


----------



## Duejan2012

What exactly is gas and air? I have never heard of that in the us? Maybe its just a uk thing?


----------



## 3RARwife

it's nitrous oxide. or "laughing gas" though i wasn't laughing i could have sworn i saw a white tiger in the room when i had DD1.


----------



## Duejan2012

but does it really ease the pain. Does the baby come out like a little wierd from the gas?? I just find this sooo interesting i really wish i could try it. And how about you do you feel like kinda druged after baby is born or does it wear off quickly?


----------



## LM2104

Kezz I had an epidural, it worked couldnt feel a thing, I had it topped up a couple of times and then cuz we went to theatre I got numbed from the neck down just in case it ended in c-section. I would recommend the epi, I want it this time but dont want it topped up right before the pushing as it made it hard to tell when I needed to push.

Gas and air had me in stitches I was laughing so hard my mum told me off for using it too much!

I dreamt I had Braxton Hicks last night which was wierd.

My friends sis gave birth last night at 25 + 6. The baby weighs 2lb! 

Anyone living in London? Stay safe if you do!

Have a good day all!


----------



## 5-a-side

I hope your friends sister and baby are doing well LM, baby must be so tiny!
I love the bump pictures, hope to see more.

Sorry cant help with the Epi question Kezz, although I had one with dd1 I was soon taken for my EMCS and put under so cant really remember it. TBH they scare me.

I've put on 2kg so far (thats around 5lb I think) I will be asking the MW to weigh me every time I see her just so I can keep an eye on it creeping up. 

Did loads around the house and garden yesterday and really felt achey by the end of the day so today is a work free day, going to take the girls out to a lake for some bike riding and playing, not been before though so hope its ok there.

Hope everyone has a good day and indeed if your in London or now Birmingham stay safe, its bloody scary. We were meant to be going to football Sunday in London but may well give it a miss now.


----------



## kezz_howland

mmcheek - that sucks! 

I know i've had really painful trapped wind, but it always starts at night and then I spend half the night trying to pass wind and tossing and turning all night. Usually wake up fine again in the morning but doesn't help me get a lot of sleep!

Thanks for all the epidural answers ladies! I'm terrified of the birth part, I've not had an operation so I don't know what it feels like to have a part of you numb, which scares me, but not just that - if I can feel any pain while baby is crowning it will be torture and I dunno if I would just pass out or something. If I can't get a tampon in for the pain then how am I gonna push a baby out? I'm scared of tearing and being in agony from the stitches. I half wish they'd just say 'oh let's just do a c-section it will save all the trouble' but everyone i've spoke to so far seems unwilling, although the doctor did say she wasn't ruling it out. She wasn't very nice though, and basically looked at us like 'why did u get pregnant if you can't push the baby out?' I'm hoping to get to speak to the aneasthetist soon, but I don't know if they'll be able to help much as I assume it's up to the doc/midwife at the time whether they turn the epi off or leave it on throughout. It's all a bit scary


----------



## 3RARwife

Duejan2012 said:


> but does it really ease the pain. Does the baby come out like a little wierd from the gas?? I just find this sooo interesting i really wish i could try it. And how about you do you feel like kinda druged after baby is born or does it wear off quickly?

I found because I was breathing it in during a contraction it really helped control my breathing. It really just takes the top off ur pain but I love it. They don't let you have it while your pushing and is completely out of your system in 2-5 mins. It also doesnt cross over to the placenta so bub is just the same is you had no pain relief.


----------



## lintu

Iv just got back from my 16 week check and all my bloods are fine, but she couldnt tell me my downs range, said i had to ask as the 20 week scan cos its not on the system only in my notes!!!

But she said my iron is fab at 120 :wohoo: found the hb :hugs: she couldnt tell me the bpm cos it wouldnt keep still :haha: but yeahy its all good


----------



## ELSMUM

Hi ladies. Can you update my due date to the 19th as was put back at scan. 

Hope everybody is well just wondering if anybody else is suffering from all day headaches, I didn't have them with the previous two dd's so don't really have any idea what to do about them. Sometimes they get really severe.


----------



## lintu

i have them on and off huni, but when i get them they are horrid :(


----------



## Rees

Kat - sounds like a fun day out :)

mmcheek - wow! What an amazing story, my friends mum was told that she was menopausal and that she had stomach cancer, they operated took out a tumor and didn't see my friend hidden! They only found out she was arriving 4 weeks before she was born! But that was back in 1985 :)

Duejan and 5 - pillows on the floor sounds like a good plan :) Bet she'll miss though...

5 - you've got such a cute little bump :)

Kezz - wowzers :) so jealous, I have a bump with an overhang too!

LM - we have a white snowsuit as well as 2 leopardprint ones (with ears :lol:) I love baby's in snowsuits in the winter :)

Blaire - :wave: I did wonder where I'd seen your name before on PK's journal :) have updated you :)

Maz - :hugs: glad everything's ok!

mmcheek - :hugs: can the Docs give you anything for the pain?

duejan - gas and air does nothing to the baby and it's bloody wonderful! I don't know why they don't offer in the USA! You feel like you're drunk, or at least I did. I think it's useful as it helps you to concentrate your breathing.

LM - that's a really good weight for 25+6! Do they know why she went into labour that early?

Lintu - yay for a good appointment :) I asked my MW about the ratio for downs, even though I got the letter saying low risk. Apparently they no longer give it out on Cornwall? Think that's a bit of bollocks to be honest!

ELSMUM - changed your dates, they put you back quite a bit! I thought mine was a lot with an 8 days difference!


The rioting scares me a bit, there was an "unrelated disturbance" in Newquay last night and they're talking about calling off the footie in Plymouth and Exeter, don't understand why with the Exeter game, but Plymouth are playing at home to Millwall so I guess they anticipate trouble.

I know Penzance is near enough the furthest away you can get from the riots, but it's still scary, knowing the local twats here will probably follow suit, hopefully they'll wait until next weekend once we've moved away from the bottom end of town where the kebab shops and the club is! Apparently there's graffiti appearing on one of the pubs around the corner :( Wasn't there last night when I walked past!

Packing up is going fairly well :) I think my OH is getting slightly ahead of himself though with packing, most of our stuff is now in boxes, like all of my books! I only have one that was with me yesterday! There's no way that's lasting until Monday! At least I have a new book on it's way from Amazon so I'll hopefully have that soon :)

My bump now feels hard when I wake in the morning :) I'm gonna try and take a bump pic later, I feel nice and pregnant now :) I took my shirt off before we shut the shop on Sunday and my cashier was shocked at how big I was looking (my work shirt is rather tent-like!)

Hope no one on here's been caught up with the riots :(


----------



## ELSMUM

Rees I know i was gutted but really didn't have a clue due to cycles ranging from 26 - 42 days so was really a hopeful guess!!!


----------



## Rees

Maybe you'll go early ELSMUM :) I was put back and then forward with Tegan, she came a day before the last date so I was annoyed! They should never have put me forward 4 days to slap bang between 2 dates, would have been more accurate!


----------



## Dizzy321

Just popping in to say :hi: ladies.....too much to catch up on x

18 weeks tomorrow :shock: cant belive it


----------



## Rees

It's starting to fly now Paula :)


----------



## Dizzy321

It is indeed Rees ..... soooo exciting :happydance::happydance: 3 weeks today until we find out :pink: or :blue: and only 2 weeks until the half way mark :shock:


----------



## Rees

*coughs* I obviously meant fly by.... And I nearly spelled that wrong, bloody baby brain!


----------



## Rees

I have 2 week and 2 days until my scan! Can't wait :)

Got such a busy 2 weeks coming up, can't believe it'll soon be September and I'll be getting prepared for a certain madam's 2nd birthday, I think that's scarier than hitting the half way mark soon!


----------



## Dizzy321

I knew what you ment :winkwink: 

not long till your scan! :)

Aww I love preparing for the kids birthday parties :) it goes so fast though doesnt it.......cant belive my little fella is 5! feels like 2 mins ago...............


----------



## Rees

It goes too quickly, scary to think that baby will be on food this time next year!


----------



## Dizzy321

Wow yeah...crazy.....cant wait to have a little newborn in our arms....kiddies are very excited to :cloud9: Jack will know more this time & cant wait to help out and Rosie keeps asking when mummy is giving her a ''new corn baby'' :rofl:


----------



## Rees

Bless her :) Tegan doesn't know what to make of it, I don't think she's old enough to understand, or she doesn't care. When I ask her what I'm having she says "BOY!" though, so we'll see :)


----------



## Dizzy321

awwww bless her so sweet .... jack was the same when i was having rosie, did not even realise, he was only 2.5 when she was born. rosie will be 3 a few weeks after this one is born and she is already 2 going on 22 :haha:


----------



## K477uk

Ah bless Tegs!! I ask Isaac if he's having a brother or sister and he always says sister!! 

Kezz - what a cute picture! I think I'm carrying high... But not sure!! 

Paula.. I can't believe it's that close to half way!! 

I had my MW today.... Heard the HB!!!! Yay! I've got an appointment now in ages!! Although I've got scan in a few weeks, then consultant, then MW again! But I'm
Still shattered!

Oh Rees... What are you doing for Tegs birthday? I'm stuck for ideas!!!


----------



## Rees

Either a teddy bear's picnic, or off to Paradise Park, it's a place where they have loads of different birds and a play centre, last time we went she wasn't walking so it should be fun :) All going to depend on the weather really, but it's usually nice in Sept :)

Watching the riots again on TV, can't believe that they're now looting Manchester :( We were there 11 months ago for me and Tegs to meet Luke's grandparents, although they live in a little quiet town. Apparently Stockport is next and that's where we stayed, we were thinking about going up again next month but luckily decided to wait until the spring when the new baby is here and it starts to get warm again!


----------



## K477uk

I can't believe these thugs... Nottingham was slightly hit yesterday... I imagine
It'll be worse tonight.. And I teach those thugs!!


----------



## mrscupcake

Rees said:


> Either a teddy bear's picnic, or off to Paradise Park, it's a place where they have loads of different birds and a play centre, last time we went she wasn't walking so it should be fun :) All going to depend on the weather really, but it's usually nice in Sept :)
> 
> Watching the riots again on TV, can't believe that they're now looting Manchester :( We were there 11 months ago for me and Tegs to meet Luke's grandparents, although they live in a little quiet town. Apparently Stockport is next and that's where we stayed, we were thinking about going up again next month but luckily decided to wait until the spring when the new baby is here and it starts to get warm again!

 Argh where did you hear Stockport is next? I live next to it and work in Stockport :/ x


----------



## mmcheek1

just came back from doctor he says i am starting to have contractions so i need to monitor the situations, cervix are closed, thats good. i also am having serious issues with my back and the baby is large for gestation already we got a glimpse of an ultrasound to check where the placement is. i got my gender ultrasound scheduled for the 30th can't wait. the doctor sent me to lab cause i have a suppressed thyroid level and he called me and left a message for me to call first thing. i am now really concerned


----------



## Duejan2012

wow the more i hear about gas and air the more i wish it was here lol. Im sorry to all you ladies who are going through the riot. Rees are you hoping for a boy this time around? What have your symptoms been this pregnancy. It sound like alot of us are getting our scans soon i should be getting mine on the 30th as well. YAY!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

18 weeks :dance: baby in my ticker looks a little more chubby :)

my bump has sprouted even more over night lol its right under my boobs! lots of us has scans on the 30th :)

have a nice day everyone....I am soooo tired, woke up tp darkness and pouring rain feels like december brrrr :(


----------



## Princesskell

Hope everything ok mmcheek? Xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

mmcheeks, I hope everything is ok for you x


----------



## LM2104

Hope you and baby are ok mmcheek, keep us updated!

Im letting myself get totally worked up, OH works in a pub and there is a chance it is going to be sold soon and he would lose his job. Its really worrying me what with the new baby and Xmas and all on the way. We're only just starting to get back on our feet properly.


----------



## K477uk

Mmcheek - keep us updates gun hoping everything is ok xxx


----------



## kezz_howland

mmcheek - hope everything's ok. Let us know what the doctor says. 

My bump looks so small on a morning, then ridiculously big on a night after my tea! It's bizarre!


----------



## lintu

Mmcheek, got my fingers x'd for you sure everything is going to be fine xxx


----------



## LM2104

I've felt quite a few kicks today, its amazing, I love it!


----------



## Princesskell

No kicks yet-I want kicks!!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

Me neither kell :-( just constipation LOL


----------



## Rees

Kat - were you anywhere near it last night?

mmcheek - :hugs: I hope they stop soon and the docs can get it all sorted

mrscupcake - a friend of mine said that her family who live there had heard Stockport was next, but then again she also sent me the stupid hoax message from BlackBerry saying they were shutting it down unless you had the right code - what a load of bollocks. Was there any trouble in Stockport in the end? There were conflicting reports on twitter last night so I don't know what to believe, haven't put the news on yet today to see what damage they've done in Manchester :(

duejan - I'd be happy with whatever I get, I thought I'd want a boy, but I think I'd actually like a girl! Although Tegan keeps telling me it's a boy :haha: This time around I've had the same symptoms and cravings as with Tegs, still feeling sick, but not as sick as I was with her (every morning without fail I'd be sick a few times right up until 22 weeks, feel sick every morning but not always sick this time!) And I love salt and vinegar crisps and Orange and Pineapple squash :) Oh, and sweets! Are your symptoms any different?

LM - My OH is unemployed and he's looking for work but not getting lucky, is there much work going around you if he does end up losing his job? :hugs:

Girls - I've only had one lot of kicks, I think the baby is scared of it's big sister and is hiding in the back to save itself! Tegan decided to climb mount mummy this morning and thought it hilarious to throw herself over my body :( Monkey....

We're taking the afternoon off from packing to go out for a walk and get some fresh air, but it'll be back to packing this evening :( with an eye on the TV to see if the idiots are out again.

Hope everyone is getting some sunny weather today xx


----------



## Princesskell

truly_blessed said:


> Me neither kell :-( just constipation LOL


:rofl: x


----------



## mmcheek1

LM2104 said:


> Hope you and baby are ok mmcheek, keep us updated!
> 
> Im letting myself get totally worked up, OH works in a pub and there is a chance it is going to be sold soon and he would lose his job. Its really worrying me what with the new baby and Xmas and all on the way. We're only just starting to get back on our feet properly.

oh goodness dont stress to badly i will be o.k anther door will open thats what i have learned. this stress of money can send me into no sleeping frantic stage and dont let this effect your relationship. stick together in this time and we will pray it does not close until he finds anther opportunity


----------



## Dizzy321

mmcheek, hope everything is ok keep us updated :hugs:

def no sunny weather here :rolleyes:


----------



## Princesskell

No sunny weather here either-it's like October. Been raining all morning and really windy- god I'm always moaning about the weather-sound like my grandma!!
X


----------



## mrscupcake

Rees, nah there was no trouble in Stockport last night. I'm hoping it will pass. Hopefully the whole thing will calm down soon *fingers crossed* 

Mmcheek, hope everything is ok. take plenty of rest! Xx


----------



## kezz_howland

I've been laying still for about an hour and tried poking him, but nope still no more movement. Beginning to think the kick the other day was a one off! Considering how much he was moving on both the scan's we've had i'm surprised I can't feel him!!


----------



## Dizzy321

No movement here either :shrug: my friend who is 11 days in front of me can now feel movement outside her belly!


----------



## mmcheek1

but hey ladies we have all gotten to this stage which means we all have healthy growing little ones developing inside


----------



## kezz_howland

True and i'm very grateful for that. I feel like I can't believe how lucky I am. I was waiting for things to go wrong at the beginning. Now I just feel privileged!


----------



## mmcheek1

ya so do i i guess i am still waiting for something to go wrong not so much with the pregnancy but with the baby and its health however i will just be comforted that all is well now


----------



## K477uk

Rees... I'm quite a bit out of nottingham... But work in the meadows area.. And knowing the gang culture that is around there it doesn't surprise me that there was trouble there! 

My baby loves chocolate... Jumps around whenever I have some!!

Oh and I'm hating this cold!!! Can't go out to the park... So had Isaac running up and down the hall with his ball!!


----------



## Rstar

Just popping in to say a quick "Hi!" :flower: The children are keeping me super busy!

I had my 16 week midwife appointment today, All good. Heard the heart beat, She couldn't believe how big my uterus is already and says baby was laying in the top half lol.

Hope everyone is ok, I'll keep popping in when I can :thumbup:


----------



## kezz_howland

Ugh I feel so rough tonight, can't stop heaving. But on the bright side, the nursery is nearly finished! We got all the laminate done last night and tonight the OH got the scotias done, and we swept and mopped and then moved all the furniture in. We haven't got the shelves up yet, or any pictures or the curtains, and we still need a nice big rug, but apart from that. Spent past hour just sat in there and putting in the teddies and little bits we have got for him already. It's so gorgeous I just wanna sit in there all day long. Am I a bit mental, given that i'm only 17 weeks - I have already decorated and half filled the nursery? Thing is it's our summer hols and I don't think if I left it any later i'd get it done. I'm far too knackered after work to do it, and then it'd be Christmas and it'd be too late. We just decided now, while i'm off and have some energy left, we'd crack on. Plus we're really excited!!

I've been getting a weird pain on right hand side, quite low down tonight, on and off. Feels like i'm being booted from the inside, but not the nice bubbling kind of feeling I had the other day. This is a little painful. Is it still baby or is this stretching still?


----------



## firstpreg

Kez- I have the same thing and was wondering if it was stretching or something else. it comes and goes, and right now is on the left side. From what I read everything says it should go away when you lie down but i get twinges when i am lying down too. 

Ufff I cant wait to get my 20 week scan done on monday.


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi ladies how is everyone. Today i saw a girl the was due just 2 days before me and had a nice belly and looked soo cute. i told her omg im due on the 18 and im jelouse that i still have a flat belly. She is like no i wish i still had a flat belly lol. I just want my baby bump. haha. 

Rees i have had completely different symtoms this time. I had absolutly no morning sickness, my boobs havnt grown much. i havnt put on any weight i only crave salt salt and more salt. lol. The heart beat as been way lower then my DD. I was sick as a dog with her gained tons of weight craved sugar and more sugar lol i am hopeing for a boy my DH wants a girl. But we will be happy with what ever we have lol. 

Can you UK ladies tell me what is this riot about??


----------



## 3RARwife

:hugs: mmcheek, fingers crossed everything settles down for you.

kezz: i don't think your crazy, just excited. i'd do mine now but it's currently being used as the girls rumpus room and there is so much heavy lifting or draging in some case i really couldn't be bothered just yet.

rees: i wish i was moving, there is really not enough room for the 5 of us in this 3 bedroom house. but i guess hubby will get a new posting in a year or to.

had my scan today! couldn't tell the sex even though i was looking so hard :haha: had a little giggle to myself that bubs had no genitals :rofl:


----------



## 5-a-side

3RAR - wont they tell you the sex at the scan? or was it a case if you found out you'd be ok with it? 

I'm hoping they can tell us at ours (whenever that will be)


----------



## Dizzy321

Still waiting :hissy: I know I sound impatient but its worrying me now .........


----------



## 3RARwife

If I could see what it was i'd be ok with that. She said "baby" the whole way through except for once after she measured the legs, it was he. But I won't put my eggs all in the same basket :)

Awww :hugs: paula


----------



## 3RARwife

Mmm chicken burgers for tea


----------



## kezz_howland

I just wanted to post so I could see my 17 weeks today! Woo. 

I've just printed off pics of lighthouse murals and am off to begin painting (or sketching at least) my nursery mural. Got one big wall to fill! Might have to actually get dressed today and go out to B&Q to get some paint though. I have loads of tine pots but not a big one and not sure how many tiny pots i'll need to paint the sea and sky!! haha


----------



## LM2104

Oh, I wish I could decorate but we're stuck in our stupid private rented house and all our walls are a depressing magnolia!!

My hand and arm keep getting pins and needles and feeling numb, a problem I also had whe I was pregnant with Annie. Never found out why it kept happening, just hope it doesnt get bad enough that I have to go to hospital again.


----------



## 5-a-side

Do you have carpel tunnel syndrome LM? My mum had/has it she had an operation a few years ago for it, never went away totally but was better.

Our house is magnolia, but thats by choice, we like the look of it and add colours in with curtains and furniture. The childrens rooms are the same but they have some wall art (girls have purple flowers, boy has cool painted dragon) 

Bored today, got to wait in for a kilt to be delivered for the wedding on saturday. Weather is rubbish here anyway so its not like we'd be off out anywhere, but isnt stopping me from having to clean the inside of the windows. 

As for growing this little baby, still no movement or any hint of it, think my baby is lazy lol or I've got lots of padding stopping it! Feeling good in myself, packed away the clothes that have no chance of fitting me for the next year, so thats clearing out some space, had to put some shoes away too, I'm too scared to wear too high heels now incase I come a cropper on them and hurt baby.


----------



## LM2104

No 5, I dont have carpel tunnel, only get this feeling when Im pregnant, last time I also used to get a randomly numb tongue, mad I know.

I think I find the magnolia depressing because its not my choice, and Annie is always getting the walls dirty!!!

Weather is rubbish here too, we are also having a boring day indoors.


----------



## 5-a-side

5-a-side said:


> Bored today, got to wait in for a kilt to be delivered for the wedding on saturday.

OH just called me, silly delivery people have dropped it off at his mums with the other kilts, which you'd think was no problem....however its for BIL who is coming back from afgan very early tomorrow morning and who as far as MIL/FIL etc know he wont be at the wedding, so it was his kilt as the surprise for him being able to attend. Hopefully we can talk our way out of it. 
Just because the Surname was the same the address was different so was wrong of it being left anywhere else. 
Hope it doesnt wreck the surprise and MIL thinks something is up.


----------



## Princesskell

LM2104 I keep getting the numb tongue too!! often a bit like fizzy aswell-don't think I remember having it before being pg?? Also get numb heels-have you asked the dr?
Nice to know someone else has it-thought I was a bit wierd!
x


----------



## mmcheek1

paula your cracking me up. you soon will be saying omg little one i want to sleep. my contractions have settled i have been made by dh to relax and take naps and just plain be lazy the last few days. it has been super busy month for us we moved 15 hrs as we are army. we had no help unpacking, my kids have been stressing me out cause they have been sad to leave their old friends and have complained about the the new school. the new school has lost everything of their and do everything ass backwards. they were late starting back to school cuz they start 2.5 weeks before everyone else and they were visiting their bio dad who didnt get them back in time. the army itself is a run your ass of to get settled process, plus we went flat broke with the move so, been stressing over money and hubby decided last min to start college classes with me last min before classes so, i been tring to get his stuff all in order urggg. no wonder my baby is like just let me out hahahahah:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Dizzy321

Sorry :cry: 
glad your contractions have stopped, get your rest!!! 
sooo fed up with work now, I only work part-time but errghhhhhhh had the shittest day! :cry:


----------



## kezz_howland

Aww my friend had her caesarean yesterday (she can't give birth because of a biking accident in her teens resulting in a shattered pelvis) and I was waiting to hear from her. She's just put pics of her little boy on facebook and he is gorgeous! I am so jealous, I want mine now!! lol


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww congratulations to your friend kazz :) xxx


----------



## LM2104

Princess Kell, No I dont know what causes it, like I said I had it with Annie and it didnt end up causing any problems, Im not going to go into panic mode about it this time unless it last a long time or is coupled with the bad headaches I used to get. Hope u feel better.

mmcheek glad ur feeling ok now, take OH's advice and rest, def sounds like you need it! 

Kezz you may want the baby now but I would urge you to enjoy the next 23 weeks of sleep, enjoying time with your OH and generally feeling like a normal human being, because omg when you bring that newborn home nothing is going to be the same again! lol!

I'll never forget when I brought Annie home from hospital. I left my purse on the ward so OH went back to the hospital to get it and I sat there with this tiny baby for the 1st time completely on my own and I just thought 'oh crap, what do I do now?' 

Is anyone getting hot flushes?


----------



## Princesskell

I do get headaches-not too bad though. Been getting like a thumping whoosh whoosh heartbeat in my left ear and some heart palpitations-do you think it's related? Or am I just being a hypochondriac?!!


----------



## LM2104

I wouldnt like to say whether its related or not because I dont have any medical training, and would probably worry you whatever I said! I used to get migrane like headaches with flashing lights in my eyes thats y I had to be careful especially if the numbness came with it, but so far they've only come seperately.

Can do some wierd things to us cant they, these babies!


----------



## Princesskell

I've had a couple of complex migraines, one while pg and did get numbness in my arm and loss of speech which was really scary. Maybe I will just check it out? X


----------



## TillyMoo

Princesskell said:


> I've had a couple of complex migraines, one while pg and did get numbness in my arm and loss of speech which was really scary. Maybe I will just check it out? X

Think we must get the same scary type of migraine? I get migraine with aura and generally one side of my body goes numb with it. When I was pregnant with my first I made it through the whole pregnancy with just the one attack at 36 weeks. I wound up in hospital for two nights as the symptoms were similar to pre-eclampsia. Everything was fine though & I went on to deliver a healthy baby a couple of weeks later :thumbup:

Definitely get it checked out hun. According to what I've read you could really can't tell how pregnancy will affect your migraines. My Ob & midwife both told me to take paracetamol if I get one! (if only it were that easy!) I've been getting them for 20 years & I've learned to avoid my main trigger - skipping meals - totally not a problem in this pregnancy as I'm eating like a horse!!!! You'll be fine but do get it checked out to be on the safe side x


----------



## Srrme

We're on team *BLUE!* :flower:


----------



## 3RARwife

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

TillyMoo said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of complex migraines, one while pg and did get numbness in my arm and loss of speech which was really scary. Maybe I will just check it out? X
> 
> Think we must get the same scary type of migraine? I get migraine with aura and generally one side of my body goes numb with it. When I was pregnant with my first I made it through the whole pregnancy with just the one attack at 36 weeks. I wound up in hospital for two nights as the symptoms were similar to pre-eclampsia. Everything was fine though & I went on to deliver a healthy baby a couple of weeks later :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely get it checked out hun. According to what I've read you could really can't tell how pregnancy will affect your migraines. My Ob & midwife both told me to take paracetamol if I get one! (if only it were that easy!) I've been getting them for 20 years & I've learned to avoid my main trigger - skipping meals - totally not a problem in this pregnancy as I'm eating like a horse!!!! You'll be fine but do get it checked out to be on the safe side xClick to expand...

Thank you-will do :flower:


----------



## 5-a-side

Srrme said:


> We're on team BLUE! :flower:

Congratulations :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Srrme said:


> We're on team BLUE! :flower:

Congratulations! eek so excited to find out :)


----------



## Srrme

paula85 said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> We're on team BLUE! :flower:
> 
> Congratulations! eek so excited to find out :)Click to expand...

Thanks! When are you finding out? I had no idea I would find out today! I went in for a cervix measurement, and the technician decided to look at the baby, and tell us the gender! :cloud9:


----------



## Rees

Kezz - the pain that your feeling sounds like it's baby kicking you low down or moving around down there - this one does it to me :)

Duejan - sounds as if you might be having a boy if you're symptoms are so different! Guess we'll be finding out soon or in Jan :)

LM - we're allowed to paint this house and it's rented, asking on Monday about painting the new house, the front door needs doing as it's peeling, so hopefully in September it'll be nice weather at the end of the month when I have 2 weeks off so I can attack the door :) Want to paint the new house and do Tegan's room pink and stuff, so hopefully we'll be allowed :)

5 - what an amazing surprise! I hope it's not ruined, maybe you can get away with saying it's a mistake?

mmcheek - yay for the contractions stopping :) Maybe it was because so much was going on and baby wants to be a part of it all already :)

Paula - :hugs:

Srrme - yay! congrats :) What a nice technician! Shall update you :)


It's been over 3 weeks since my chicken pox started to disappear and no sign of spots on Tegan :) So it looks like she's clear :happydance:

Still busy packing and getting ready to move, can't wait :) Hope you all have good days :) We're seeing my friend later so Tegan can play with her best friend :) It's been 4 weeks and I can't wait to see how big her little man has grown!


----------



## Rees

Oh, bump pics! :)

First one is 15+2 and the second is 17+3 :)


----------



## LM2104

Urgh, Im so stressed my mind is working overdrive, just feel like crying all day :sad2:

I just took Annie shopping on her reins as its easier than trying to catch the bus than with the pushchair and whilst we were out a lady came up to me to tell me "how lovely to see you waiting for the green man at lights with your child, so many parents dont even bother".


----------



## truly_blessed

lordy Rees, look at that bump! I officially have bump envy now. Mine still just looks like I ate all the pies.


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh Rees I love your bump!! :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

Srrme said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> We're on team BLUE! :flower:
> 
> Congratulations! eek so excited to find out :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! When are you finding out? I had no idea I would find out today! I went in for a cervix measurement, and the technician decided to look at the baby, and tell us the gender! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Aww what a fab suprise :happydance: we find out on the 30th! (hopefully if baby lets us see!) and we have booked the day off work to start buying things, a big shopping spree & lunch out :D


----------



## fairykate

Hey everyone - how are we all doing??

Just to announce, we had our private gender scan today........... and we're TEAM :blue:!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

fairykate said:


> Hey everyone - how are we all doing??
> 
> Just to announce, we had our private gender scan today........... and we're TEAM :blue:!!!

Congratulations on team blue! :blue::baby:


----------



## Dizzy321

Well I can stop doing all your heads in now.....finally felt baby just now! he/she gave me a right kick in the bladder :dance:


----------



## kezz_howland

Yay to all the team blues!! :) I think there is a serious boy surge going on at the minute!!

Finally I have (almost) finished the nursery. The painting is at least done, but there are still curtains to find and shelves to put up etc. But thought I would share it with you as I have spent all day finishing the mural and am knackered! don't know how many pics i'm allowed to post but here goes! What do you think?

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/121_0565.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/121_0567.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/121_0570.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/121_0571.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/121_0573.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/121_0575.jpg


----------



## fairykate

Kezz - that is AMAZING!!! :) Wish I could do something similar but we live in a rental flat and are not really allowed to decorate :( 

Really really great :) xx


----------



## Dizzy321

It seriously is only me who posts invisable posts on this thread. 
I wont be posting any longer.


----------



## kezz_howland

There's only been two replies since your post Paula... and I was so excited posted my pics I must admit I didn't notice yours, and now i've taken up half the page with my pics, so apologies, but give someone a chance to come along and reply before you get peed off with everyone.

Very glad you felt baby move! I only felt him a few days ago and haven't felt anything since. Still waiting for something more definite!!


----------



## 21p1eco

yay finally paula! its lovely when its little kicks. not so lovely when they wont get their feet out your ribs!

Wow kezz thats amazing! you have been very busy! lucky baby boy


----------



## Rees

My bump isn't that big, I found a picture when I was pregnant with Tegs at 18+3 and I was huge!

Paula - yay for movement :) Baby was just hiding and playing with you :) You're so having another boy I reckon :) 

Fairykate - yay for a boy :) Will go and update the front page, I might start doing a blue, pink and yellow count, I think boys are leading at the moment!

Kezz - wow! Can you come round and do mine?? :lol:

Paula - don't leave! It's only been an hour or so since you posted the movements :hugs: Have there been many more or just the one big boot? And your bladder of all places too!

I think I've only felt a handful of movements, I mostly get pains from the baby, little bugger! I was playing "poke the baby" again last night and I got told off :( it was lying at the top and on my right hand side, I swear I could make out a head! :D


----------



## Dizzy321

KEZZ - I am not getting peed off with everyone, I just dont feel part of it in here, not being funny but you never reply even after I have replied to yours personally....but hey thats up to you :) 

I know its only been an hour but it happens all the time, people replying to other people but not to me :shrug: making me feel like rubbish TBH

Just going to stick to the trimester boards

thanks to the girls that have replied, much appreciated

Rees :hugs: you never forget me :winkwink: xx

Unsubscribed now, maybe its my hormones but dont feel like I fit in here.


----------



## fairykate

paula85 said:


> KEZZ - I am not getting peed off with everyone, I just dont feel part of it in here, not being funny but you never reply even after I have replied to yours personally....but hey thats up to you :)
> 
> Just going to stick to the trimester boards
> 
> thanks to the girls that have replied, much appreciated
> 
> Rees :hugs: you never forget me :winkwink: xx
> 
> Unsubscribed now, maybe its my hormones but dont feel like I fit in here.

Oh no - all my fault :( Paula - I often post invisible posts too in various threads. In fact I even started a thread about a medical issue the other day and only had ONE reply!!!:dohh: It is a big thread too - lots of people all taking about different things and moves very fast!

It's great that you've had movement now - jealous tbh as I've felt nothing yet and probably won't for many weeks as I have an anterior placenta which means I won't feel it as much. Add that to the fact it's my first and I'm pretty much doomed on the movement front!!! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Woop for movement! I felt it for the first time last night-how exciting, it's kind of wierd isn't it?
Don't leave Paula-sometimes this moves so fast :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Princesskell said:


> Woop for movement! I felt it for the first time last night-how exciting, it's kind of wierd isn't it?
> Don't leave Paula-sometimes this moves so fast :hugs:

Thanks, yes I know it does but when I make a post and it gets by-passed and others get replied to 5 mins later its a bit :wacko::wacko:
felt it a lot latley in here....probs my hormones but I think I will leave it at this, must be very boring or something :dohh:


----------



## Princesskell

Maybe the hormones-I was just crying at deal or no deal!! X


----------



## Rees

Paula - I made a post in breastfeeding about how to feed with a toddler around and it had 35 views and one reply, at one point I'd had 5 replies but over 100 views or something. They're meant to be supportive there and I'd said I'd had problems feeding Tegan etc... and to be honest I think I want to formula feed now! They didn't give me any hints or tips, apart from a special toy box for Tegan and she has special toys only when mummy is feeding.

I wanted more practical things and ideas so I don't totally exclude her from what I'm doing.

She knows something is going on even at the moment, I had a shower earlier and she was playing with my belly button, slapping my boobs and poking my nipples! 

She's strange.....


I always try and include everyone, sometimes I don't if I don't know what the post is about or if I've been away for a few days and it's been answered and resolved. But I also like to type a lot too :lol:


I was in Poundland earlier (spending too much in there as usual) and we were in the massive queue, and there was this young lad re-stocking the drinks cabinet and a box fell and just brushed my foot! It was full of heavy bottles too, wasn't impressed and I had to say rather loudly "wow, I'm glad I'd just moved forward, thank god it didn't hit me _or the buggy_"

Really not impressed, what an idiot! There's my rant for the day over and done with :D


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm ignored most of the time but hey .. that's the way it is. I'm not going to get het up about it. I'm quite sure other people feel the same way from time to time too.


----------



## Dizzy321

I know but if its making me feel like rubbish I am just going to stay out. Thanks everyone :flower:


----------



## LM2104

Hey all, Wow a lot of baby boys in this thread so far. When I was in the Junebugs thread with Annie everyone was having boys except me...

Fab nursery Kezz, congrats on getting it (almost) finished before school starts again!

Paula glad you felt baby, hope u feel more reassured now and hope to see you about whether in this thread or another. Hopefully you dont leave but if you choose to I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy and a lovely baby.

Still stressed but hopefully nothing a good nights sleep wont fix.

3 weeks tomorrow until we find out if we're pink or blue, im getting very excited!!!!


----------



## firstpreg

Wow Kezz - the nursery looks great!

Rees - I am also envious of your bump!

Paula - Glad you felt a kick! I still havent felt anything really except gas and pain! Getting a bit worried. I don't log on very often and don't post very often either. i find it difficult to keep up with all the comments really and only ever end up catching the last few.

Anyway, hope all are well, happy and healthy today


----------



## mmcheek1

paula- i felt like that a few months ago back in forst tri. i even said i was gong to quit posting on the thread. i was told by the ladies to just keep repeating myself and there are still times no one answers and i agree frustrating especially when its something your really concerned about. i think your insightful and have corresponded to me so, selfishly i would like for you to stay.
Kezz- the nursery looks fab so, sit in it often and enjoy i remember that first time mommy excitement i think i folded my oldest sons clothes 100 times just looking at what he would be wearing soon. it so fun we are truely excited this time but after 5 prolly a bit occupied. i think its geat tho
i think its amazing though to be on a sight where we all are so different but all at the same point.


----------



## 16mommy2b

haha im not shur what that team yellow and pink stuff that you guys where talking bout but i do know i am do Jan 11 2012 so i would like to be added into the whole thing haha:flower:


----------



## mmcheek1

16mommy2b said:


> haha im not shur what that team yellow and pink stuff that you guys where talking bout but i do know i am do Jan 11 2012 so i would like to be added into the whole thing haha:flower:

team blue is for boy
team pink is is girl
team yellow is surprise


----------



## Dizzy321

mmcheek1 said:


> paula- i felt like that a few months ago back in forst tri. i even said i was gong to quit posting on the thread. i was told by the ladies to just keep repeating myself and there are still times no one answers and i agree frustrating especially when its something your really concerned about. i think your insightful and have corresponded to me so, selfishly i would like for you to stay.
> Kezz- the nursery looks fab so, sit in it often and enjoy i remember that first time mommy excitement i think i folded my oldest sons clothes 100 times just looking at what he would be wearing soon. it so fun we are truely excited this time but after 5 prolly a bit occupied. i think its geat tho
> i think its amazing though to be on a sight where we all are so different but all at the same point.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

paula85 said:


> mmcheek1 said:
> 
> 
> paula- i felt like that a few months ago back in forst tri. i even said i was gong to quit posting on the thread. i was told by the ladies to just keep repeating myself and there are still times no one answers and i agree frustrating especially when its something your really concerned about. i think your insightful and have corresponded to me so, selfishly i would like for you to stay.
> Kezz- the nursery looks fab so, sit in it often and enjoy i remember that first time mommy excitement i think i folded my oldest sons clothes 100 times just looking at what he would be wearing soon. it so fun we are truely excited this time but after 5 prolly a bit occupied. i think its geat tho
> i think its amazing though to be on a sight where we all are so different but all at the same point.
> 
> Thank you :hugs:Click to expand...


no problem hun and i even posted it just like you did. it is plain hurtful to be passed up alot but you should not leave cuz nobody find you boring, anymore kicks and i told you did i not


----------



## pumpkin613

There were some gals looking to get together on facebook, so I made a group for all of us January parents. Feel free to come and join! I did post this on the second tri board. Sorry if this is a repeat for anyone. I'm also looking for a few more admins to keep the conversations going. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/109812139120569/


----------



## lintu

Hi, id like to join but it says it's a closed group so could you please invite me? My name is Jill Denton, in my profile pic I'm blue with a long red wig on, fancy dress thing, lol

Sorry not been around much ladies, trying desperately to finish a cross stitch for my friends birthday so been doing that every night. My moods seemed to have gone off the scale this week, poor DH seems to get the brunt of it, bless him xxx


----------



## Rees

Pumpkin - I've requested to join, I'm Leigh and I have my lovely late kitty as my pic :)

16mommy2b - I'll go and add you to the list :)

Girls, I can't believe how quiet it's been in here!

We're mostly packed and move in the morning, this time tomorrow we'll be hastily trying to pack the rest of our crap up! Gonna take a while :)

I don't know when I'll be back, been told by Sky it might take 2/3 weeks to get our phone back up and running as well as our broadband, we also have to wait until Friday morning until they come round and install our sky dish - the last tenants took the dish and the wire with them when they left, so I'm not impressed!

I'll keep popping on with my phone every couple of days to update the list and have a catch up, although I do get daily emails with all the posts (yay for having a smartphone!)

Hope you all have a good few weeks and start finding out what team you're on and start feeling nice big kicks! xxx


----------



## lintu

hi pumpkin, sorry was on my phone before i didnt see the ask to join tab!


----------



## Rees

Lintu - you're an onion! :)

Just realised I missed your post - what cross stitch are you doing?

I know what you mean about moods too, I've been such a moody cow it's unreal! OH is the same though, he's stressed about moving and keeps taking it out on me, can't wait until we're all settled and in the new house, he's doing my head in and makes me just want to scream!


----------



## truly_blessed

just sent my fb request pumpkin, it's me and DF sat at a table with wine glasses, Tracey.


----------



## lintu

Rees said:


> Lintu - you're an onion! :)
> 
> Just realised I missed your post - what cross stitch are you doing?
> 
> I know what you mean about moods too, I've been such a moody cow it's unreal! OH is the same though, he's stressed about moving and keeps taking it out on me, can't wait until we're all settled and in the new house, he's doing my head in and makes me just want to scream!

sorry hun nipped back in bed for a snuggle with my hubby and fell asleep :hugs:

yeahy onion, in any other context that would sound strange :rofl:

My friends really in to tigers, im doing her a big tiger profile, been doing it for mths but not touched it since i got pregnant, just had no concentration span and been too sleepy and sick at night.

hope your move goes well, iv added you on facebook hun, Jill Denton :hugs:


----------



## firstpreg

ARGGGGHHHHH 20 week scan tomorrow argghhhhhh - have crazy headache, sure it's because I am stressing about it. Today I feel super uncomfortable, hopefully all OK. 

Ufff I wish it was end of December already!


----------



## TiredNurse27

I feel like crying :cry:


I just found 2 KitKat chunkys I never knew I had hidden away in what I thought was a chocolate-less kitchen.

Can't remember the last time I felt such joy.


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi ladies sorry its been a few days. paula please dont leave i feel like you sometimes as well. I still havnt found out anything about this riot it the uk that i asked about a while ago lol. But congrats on feeling movment i know it seems like it will never happen.
Welcome newbies . 
Rees good luck moving. i agree this thread as moved kinda slow latly. 
tired nurse that is exactly what i would do haha.
How is everyone else doing


----------



## Duejan2012

first preg good luck at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## firstpreg

OOOOOOOO I could just eat a chunky kitkat. the ones they sell here just aren't the same.


----------



## LM2104

TiredNurse I have a massive craving for chunky KitKats have to have some in the house at all times and can easily go through 2 a day!!

I feel like rubbish, sciatica is really starting to kick in now and hurts.

Good luck at your scan firstpreg!

Im 18 weeks today so really just posting to see what my little pics say!


----------



## truly_blessed

firstpreg said:


> ARGGGGHHHHH 20 week scan tomorrow argghhhhhh - have crazy headache, sure it's because I am stressing about it. Today I feel super uncomfortable, hopefully all OK.
> 
> Ufff I wish it was end of December already!

good luck today, got mine tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck with the scan today!

Duejan-the riots started with a group of people protesting against shooting of a guy by the police. It spread then as groups saw the inefficiency of the law and that people were getting away with looting shops. Some newspapers said it was people dissatisfied with government and state of economy. I personally don't think these people in the end were protesting just opportunists. It was a horrible few days with people who make you ashamed to ge British. Suppose people have different opinions so maybe people didn't want to offend?


----------



## truly_blessed

Duejan2012 said:


> Hi ladies sorry its been a few days. paula please dont leave i feel like you sometimes as well. I still havnt found out anything about this riot it the uk that i asked about a while ago lol. But congrats on feeling movment i know it seems like it will never happen.
> Welcome newbies .
> Rees good luck moving. i agree this thread as moved kinda slow latly.
> tired nurse that is exactly what i would do haha.
> How is everyone else doing

Did no one answer your question about the riots yet hun? Basically last Saturday/Sunday night, I think it was, hundreds of people in London started to smash shop windows and grab the goods, battling with police and starting fires. Originally it was supposed to be a protest over the police killing a man, but it's doubtful that the hundreds of rioters that joined in later actually had any idea what they were rioting about, and just jumped on the band wagon to cause some chaos and grab themeselves some stolen goods.

It spread across the country to various other towns on Sunday and Monday night and the stopped as suddenly as it started. The government have pledged that anyone caught on cctv will be arrested and charged and courts have been running all night in order to process all those arrested.  Not sure of the exact numbers but we're in the thousands now for people arrested across the country. Sentences have been around 4-6 weeks for the looting.

3 men were killed in Birmingham thought to be protecting their property and 1 man was killed in London when he was attempting to put out a fire that the rioters had started in bins near his house. I think they are in the process of arresting/charging the culprits for those crimes and hopefully they won't see the light of day again for a long time.


----------



## truly_blessed

Princesskell said:


> Good luck with the scan today!
> 
> Duejan-the riots started with a group of people protesting against shooting of a guy by the police. It spread then as groups saw the inefficiency of the law and that people were getting away with looting shops. Some newspapers said it was people dissatisfied with government and state of economy. I personally don't think these people in the end were protesting just opportunists. It was a horrible few days with people who make you ashamed to ge British. Suppose people have different opinions so maybe people didn't want to offend?

:thumbup:


----------



## TillyMoo

TiredNurse27 said:


> I feel like crying :cry:
> 
> 
> I just found 2 KitKat chunkys I never knew I had hidden away in what I thought was a chocolate-less kitchen.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I felt such joy.

Haha, brilliant! I so know that feeling!


----------



## TillyMoo

Good luck in all the upcoming scans ladies.

Our biggie scan is next week & I'm super excited :) 

Re folks leaving the thread - try not to get upset - I think everyone logs on here for different reasons & we all have different expectations. Some come on for a rant, some for support, some to give updates, some to say hello etc. I personally come on for a bit of reassurance & only post every now & then. When some of us post multiple times throughout the day it's easy for some of these posts to get passed - although I must say Rees does a brilliant job keeping up! Hope the move goes well Rees when you get round to reading this!

Yeah, I'm a mango! Yum! xx


----------



## truly_blessed

mangos all round Tilly! canteloupe next week OMG, I was looking at them in Sainsburys last week and it's quite scary to think of one of those growing inside.


----------



## TillyMoo

truly_blessed said:


> mangos all round Tilly! canteloupe next week OMG, I was looking at them in Sainsburys last week and it's quite scary to think of one of those growing inside.

Tee hee.. know what you mean truly. Seems a bit surreal sometimes. Growth must be pretty rapid at the minute. Are you still taking your omegas every now and again? I must admit I haven't been taking anything on a regular basis since 12 weeks-ish, eating enough good foods though so should be covered :thumbup:


----------



## truly_blessed

I haven't taken omega 3 at all, I started but they kept repeating on me and I had to stop. I am still taking the pre-natals though as the mid wife advised it was fine to carry on with those if they were also a multi vitamin like Pregnacare, which mine are. It's 50-50 at the minute as to whether I remember to take them or not. I try to eat healthy but the thought of fruit at the minute just isn't appealing to me. DF cooks most of the time so he makes sure I get my fair share of greens and veg and I've been having fruit juice and smoothies to try and make up for the lack of fruit.


----------



## Maz1510

hey ladies, 

Sorry i have been MIA for a while. I have been keeping a eye out on the thread and agree that it is a little slow nowadays. where are ppl going have i missed something??lol. 

Paula i know how you feel i dont tend to get many reponses to my posts, but then i dont think i really have much to say ( which is odd cuz if you met me that would blow you down! lol ) I just tend to pop in, its nice to keep up with everyone and see how they are all getting on. Think some ppl are here more than others and get to know ppl better, althogh it does feel like we know each other so its nice to know what you all been up to. 

Kezz i love your nursery pics! Cant believe you have it all done. I havent even finished my room yet which needs to be done before the babys otherwise there will be no where to put the baby! lol I know what i want tho, so i cant wait to start buying it all. 

I have to say i havnt really bought anything yet! Apart from feeding stuff on sale. i am waiting for 20wks i think ? :blush:
Its weird but i kinda feel like a bit of a fraud! lol. I know im pregnant and now its obvious too but i feel like im bigger than some at 18wks and so feel abit like a fraud.. haha. I need mat clothes now but i wont wear some as i feel like im not properly pregnant. ie big enough! :blush: LOL. does anyone else feel like that?? i dont know why it is. almost ppl think im pushing it out.. hahah

I love my little bump tho, (Rees your bump is lovely too ) although not enjoying having a extremely limited wardrobe! :cry: work is a nightmare as i have nothing to fit this little one in! 

Im now a Sweet potato i think ! :happydance: And boy can i feel my little sweet potato dance! lol. its been a bit quiet over the weekend but then just when i think its all quiet --- HELLO MUMMY!! lol. its soo cool. i think it must have had hiccups just cuz it kept kicking in the same place every couple of seconds which is odd. lol. i love the bigger kicks cant wait for DH to feel them too!

20wk USS next wed. cant wait!! i so hope i manage to stay on team Yellow. Im so scared i might accidently see something wangling at me! lol. Although i think its a girl i want to find out at the end! 

Anyways, sorry for the rabble! maybe i should post more often so i dont put you to sleep with my essays!! lol. 

x


----------



## jfor3

Sorry I've been absent recently we've just moved and we've been off line for a while (which has been a nightmare)! I'm not sure I've caught up entirely with the thread either. 

Paula - I know excatly how you feel, I've felt like it myself on several occasions. 

Rees - I hope you move goes better than ours, we decided to move ourselves (due to cost of removal firms) and have never regretted anything more in my life!!!

Maz - I thought I was the only person who hasn't bought anything yet! I'm waiting until the 20 scan - the baby better not have its legs closed!

I don't know if anyone can help but I've been getting really bad headaches everyday for the last couple of weeks - I'm even waking up with them. I have been putting it down to the stress of our move but am starting to think perhaps I should consult a midwife/doctor - what do people think?


----------



## kezz_howland

I know this is completely off topic ladies but i'm hoping someone can help! My horrible neighbours put a letter through our postbox today complaining about our dogs barking. Unfortunately we live next to a field, and just left of our hedge is used as a footpath for dog walkers etc, so when people go past the dogs do bark if they're in the garden. They do also bark sometimes when the idiot next door is in his garden banging around doing DIY cause they're so rarely in their garden that our dogs (well just one of them actually) doesn't know what it is and barks. The letter says they're going to complain to the council unless we a) muzzle our dogs or b) stop letting them out or c) train them to stop barking. Well Milo is a terrier and after 2 yrs of trying everything he won't stop, but he does come in when he's called. We always stop them if they bark for too long and bring them in, and they're never left out barking at night. Apart from in summer hols, we're at work anyway from 8 - 5 and the dogs are inside so they don't bark then! Generally they're only out for wees etc, we never just leave them out for hours! 

I'm so upset that they've sent this letter saying they're going to complain to the council unless we shut them up. They got chickens a few months back and we're woken up every morning by them squawking, sometimes as early as 6am! I wouldn't dream of complaining it's so childlish.

Has anyone had any experience of this? I'm really upset and really could do without this right now!


----------



## Dizzy321

Thank you Maz & jfor3 :hugs: I did not realise others felt the same as me sometimes.....I just cant keep my mouth shut if something is bothering me :blush:
I just speak what I feel :shrug:

Maz know what you feel about your wardrobe.....mine exists of 1 pair of trousers and 4 tops to alternate! my bump is huge now! cant quite belive it!! I also have not bought anything for baby yet......but have plenty from my other 2 lol.......so excited for the 30th, me and OH have booked the day off work and its my scan, we hope to find out the gender then go out to a big shopping centre and spend spend spend :D very excited!

Also realised today that I can leave work in 10 weeks time If I want to! not too long,....will see how I feel :D but not going to push myself :winkwink: want to be at home nesting!


----------



## lintu

truly_blessed said:


> I haven't taken omega 3 at all, I started but they kept repeating on me and I had to stop. I am still taking the pre-natals though as the mid wife advised it was fine to carry on with those if they were also a multi vitamin like Pregnacare, which mine are. It's 50-50 at the minute as to whether I remember to take them or not. I try to eat healthy but the thought of fruit at the minute just isn't appealing to me. DF cooks most of the time so he makes sure I get my fair share of greens and veg and I've been having fruit juice and smoothies to try and make up for the lack of fruit.

ooh I tried to finish the box i had left but had to stop them at 13 + weeks, they gave me horrid constipation, been loads better since :thumbup:


----------



## lintu

jfor3 said:


> Sorry I've been absent recently we've just moved and we've been off line for a while (which has been a nightmare)! I'm not sure I've caught up entirely with the thread either.
> 
> Paula - I know excatly how you feel, I've felt like it myself on several occasions.
> 
> Rees - I hope you move goes better than ours, we decided to move ourselves (due to cost of removal firms) and have never regretted anything more in my life!!!
> 
> Maz - I thought I was the only person who hasn't bought anything yet! I'm waiting until the 20 scan - the baby better not have its legs closed!
> 
> I don't know if anyone can help but I've been getting really bad headaches everyday for the last couple of weeks - I'm even waking up with them. I have been putting it down to the stress of our move but am starting to think perhaps I should consult a midwife/doctor - what do people think?

are you getting plenty of fluid's huni, i know if i dont drink enough my headaches are awful, also if i have too much sleep, luckily lack of sleep i'm fine on :haha:


----------



## LM2104

Hi All, it is quiet in here isnt it.

Kezz sorry I have no advice, but I hope the situation works itself out for you, try not to stress!

Maz, YAY for all the moment feels great doesnt it?!

Jfor3 hope you are settling in well, I hate moving!

Paula the thought of leaving work early is nice isnt it, but the later you leave it the longer you get a home with the baby!!

I took Annie to the park today and went down the slide with her and some kid came down behind me and booted me in the back, his mum was stood there and didnt even ask if the obviously pregnant woman (ME,lol) he had just hit was ok.


----------



## lintu

kezz_howland said:


> I know this is completely off topic ladies but i'm hoping someone can help! My horrible neighbours put a letter through our postbox today complaining about our dogs barking. Unfortunately we live next to a field, and just left of our hedge is used as a footpath for dog walkers etc, so when people go past the dogs do bark if they're in the garden. They do also bark sometimes when the idiot next door is in his garden banging around doing DIY cause they're so rarely in their garden that our dogs (well just one of them actually) doesn't know what it is and barks. The letter says they're going to complain to the council unless we a) muzzle our dogs or b) stop letting them out or c) train them to stop barking. Well Milo is a terrier and after 2 yrs of trying everything he won't stop, but he does come in when he's called. We always stop them if they bark for too long and bring them in, and they're never left out barking at night. Apart from in summer hols, we're at work anyway from 8 - 5 and the dogs are inside so they don't bark then! Generally they're only out for wees etc, we never just leave them out for hours!
> 
> I'm so upset that they've sent this letter saying they're going to complain to the council unless we shut them up. They got chickens a few months back and we're woken up every morning by them squawking, sometimes as early as 6am! I wouldn't dream of complaining it's so childlish.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of this? I'm really upset and really could do without this right now!

Hiya hun, thats crap why cant they just talk to you about it? I would say try and train them, you can try a behaviour trainer or look up clicker training thats worked a treat for us.

The problem is they are protecting their land, especially with the people walking past, why dont you contact the council and tell them about the letter, tell them you feel threatened by it?

I wouldnt think they can do much about dogs barking if its not excessive :shrug: try googling it to see if there is anything they can do, then at least you know where you stand and can either act on it or tell them to do one!

if they arent barking at all times of the day and night i would say they are being very unreasonable, bet the chickens dont help the dogs barking either.

Hope everything goes ok


----------



## Princesskell

Hi all-hope everyones ok?
Maz-feel exactly the same about my bump. I've not really much there and go between feeling fat and sucking in to pushing out and stroking it to show everyone I'm pg!!
Same with team yellow too-I hope you don't see anything. Wev got scan next Monday and praying nobody spoils it!!

Jfor3 I've had loads of headaches and have read it's pretty normal. Sounds like you are having them very regular though-are you drinking lots of water? Maybe it is stress? You could check with midwife to put your mind at rest?

Kezz-I haven't dogs myself so don't know what you can do? Have you tried talking to them? Check your rights on the Internet aswell. Sounds like stress you could do without. We have an evil cat and I'm terrified someone will complain he's terrorizing their cats! Let us know what happens-hope it's ok.

Paula-10 weeks will go so fast! Bet your are on countdown. I had to get some new clothes the other day as although not much bump, extra padding round my tummy was making tops and trousers pretty uncomfortable. Bought loads of tops and a few pairs of maternity leg gins so hoping to live in them!! Do you have an inkling what team you are?

Xxx


----------



## lintu

paula85 said:


> Also realised today that I can leave work in 10 weeks time If I want to! not too long,....will see how I feel :D but not going to push myself :winkwink: want to be at home nesting!

oooh thats sooo tempting isnt it, im trying not to think about it too much as id want to be off :haha: I want to try and hold out for the 30th Dec and then have 1st two weeks of jan as hols, get longer off with bean then, although going to see if i can manage not going back cos i want to go to uni


----------



## lintu

Maz1510 said:


> hey ladies,
> although not enjoying having a extremely limited wardrobe! :cry: work is a nightmare as i have nothing to fit this little one in!
> 
> x

I know how you feel huni, iv been out of the majority of my wardrobe since about 6 weeks thanx to the bloat, i love my maternity work pants, altho i do feel a bit of a fraud :haha: but there was no way i was buying bigger size clothes for a month or two


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks guys! Advice much appreciated. I spoke to my dad - he used to be a police officer and says the council won't do anything about it unless it excessive and late at night etc. He's told me to either ignore it, or write a letter back but says it's up to me. The chickens drive the terrier mental he always wants to get to them, and they put up this fence a few days before they got the chickens (guessing so the dogs couldn't get to them) but they've left a big gap underneath which we have tried to cover with wooden planks and stuff so stop them getting through, but poor Milo can see the chickens under the gap! 

I've spent today making sure if they bark more than a few times i've brought them in, and they come straight in when called, but they are very strange people and to be honest they scare me!!


----------



## firstpreg

OOOO good luck tomorrow truly_blessed! mine went well today, we were waiting for 2 and a hours for some reason but everything looks great! Very very relieved, they said i had an anterior placenta which is why i don't really feel anything but baby was wiggling about the whole time and it took forever to do the measurements because baby didn't want it's picture taken! but it was yawning and rolling over heheheheh :)

Now i just need one of those chunky kitkats and all will be well :)


----------



## firstpreg

Kezz - It can be a real stress to have stupid neighbours. try not to let it get to you too much - easier said than done. but as others said, if it's not excessive then they can't really do anything. I hope you get it sorted out.

Paula - glad you are still posting, I also felt the same a bit , but i didn't really post very much so could understand. now i am stressing all the time I fell like I am posting every 5 second - mostly just for my sanity to feel like i am not on my own! We are thousands of miles from our families unfortunately so don't feel like I should be asking them all the stupid questions I have in case they worry. 

Maz and others - I also haven't bought anything baby wise, but nothing at all. I keep joking that i will send the other half out the day the baby is born to buy everything! I did finally have to buy a couple of maternity tops though as otherwise I had like 2 items in my wardrobe that fit (I also bought a tankini as we are going on holiday in 2 weeks)!

Hope all are well :)
P.s - how do i get the thing at the bottom that says what the baby is. I hear all this talk of sweet potatoes and onions :)


----------



## Duejan2012

First preg: Glad to here that your scan went well did you stay yellow? Also to get those tickers i just clicked on someone elses that i like and it took me to the page. Then you just got to find where it says preg tickers or something about that. It will ask you to type in your due date ect and it will customize it for you lol Then at the end it will give you a url thing that you copy and paste. to your signiture. Just click on quick links and then on signiture and that is where you paste it. lol

Thanks ladies for awsnering me about the riot. Does the queen do anything to try to stop it. Im sorry ladies i dont really understand the whole thing about having royalty lol as we just have a president. Wow i cant imagine. I went to london one year with my choir and sang at the st pauls cathedral and where ever that place is called where princess dianna is barried. Its been awhile and my brain doesnt work with me. We got to go shopping down town london and harrids(spelling) that was my favorate store lol. I cant imagine all those places being distroid. 

kezz. I had the same issue when i lived in a apartment complex. My neighbor just kept complaining about everything. Our dog our music our car. OMG i just wanted to strangle them lol But have you ever heard of that saying what goes around comes around? Your neighbors are going to be like that just do what your dad said. But remember they act like that tord other people one day its going to turn around and bite them in the butt. haha

Welcome back those who have been gone for a while. 

I too know how yall feel about then clothes issue. I still fit into a select few of my reg clothes and own very few mat clothes. I feel like my fashion now adays are gone lol. I remember pushing my belly out and rubbing it with my first baby but i havent really dont that yet with this one lol 

Im am getting so anoyed with my work. I work in retail and its summer so im serving customers all day. behind the counter its a very tight space and im getting tired of everyone running into me. i know they dont mean to but i just hate it. No one will help me to lift anything heavy as no one beside me has ever been pregnant there. Im so worried i will hurt my baby by lifting these thing. I mean 50 lb boxes and stuff. How can i get people to help me. I dont wanna be one of those anoying pregnant ladies that no one wants to be around but now i feel i cant help it


----------



## Dizzy321

Princesskell said:


> Hi all-hope everyones ok?
> Maz-feel exactly the same about my bump. I've not really much there and go between feeling fat and sucking in to pushing out and stroking it to show everyone I'm pg!!
> Same with team yellow too-I hope you don't see anything. Wev got scan next Monday and praying nobody spoils it!!
> 
> Jfor3 I've had loads of headaches and have read it's pretty normal. Sounds like you are having them very regular though-are you drinking lots of water? Maybe it is stress? You could check with midwife to put your mind at rest?
> 
> Kezz-I haven't dogs myself so don't know what you can do? Have you tried talking to them? Check your rights on the Internet aswell. Sounds like stress you could do without. We have an evil cat and I'm terrified someone will complain he's terrorizing their cats! Let us know what happens-hope it's ok.
> 
> Paula-10 weeks will go so fast! Bet your are on countdown. I had to get some new clothes the other day as although not much bump, extra padding round my tummy was making tops and trousers pretty uncomfortable. Bought loads of tops and a few pairs of maternity leg gins so hoping to live in them!! Do you have an inkling what team you are?
> 
> Xxx

I wish I could wear leggings....too fat for them :blush: but I do wear them around the house, sooo comfy! I think I might be team :blue: but I really do not mind either way already having a girl & a boy....we shall see! :) xx


----------



## Dizzy321

lintu said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Also realised today that I can leave work in 10 weeks time If I want to! not too long,....will see how I feel :D but not going to push myself :winkwink: want to be at home nesting!
> 
> oooh thats sooo tempting isnt it, im trying not to think about it too much as id want to be off :haha: I want to try and hold out for the 30th Dec and then have 1st two weeks of jan as hols, get longer off with bean then, although going to see if i can manage not going back cos i want to go to uniClick to expand...

It is tempting! they have got someone that started yesterday doing my job with me so I can train them up & he will take over when I go on mat leave......and TBH I do not think there is enough work for us both to do and I am board out of my little mind :blush: I like being busy! just keep thinking of the money!!! :wacko: I dont have any holidays left this year either. I am thinking of not going back after this LO but will have to work money out :wacko: so that will determine if I leave at 29 weeks or later really.....hoping its earlier rather than later :blush:


----------



## Princesskell

Have you got one of each so far Paula? Did you find out with the other two? Were your inklings before right?!

First preg was that your 20week scan-are you staying team yellow? Was it at all obvious from pictures?? I'm so worried we will find out by accident. Did you tell them not to tell you? X


----------



## truly_blessed

just back from 30 week scan and still team yellow .. not by choice either. little imp was all curled up and we couldn't see face or heart and legs were firmly together. need to go back in 3 weeks time to try again so at least get to see them again


----------



## firstpreg

Hi 

kind of team yellow but not really. 

The Dr said " she...or he... is moving a lot, erm are we allowed to say which it is?" I said, I think you already did" he was like, no its not always certain it may just be that we can't see its bit....

So I think we are team pink but just in case, not banking on it yet! 

Duejan - you shouldn't be lifting heavy things. Can't you speak with a supervisor or something? I am very lucky in that respect, my boss is really excited and won't let me do anything that involves lifting more than paper.


----------



## Dizzy321

Princesskell said:


> Have you got one of each so far Paula? Did you find out with the other two? Were your inklings before right?!
> 
> First preg was that your 20week scan-are you staying team yellow? Was it at all obvious from pictures?? I'm so worried we will find out by accident. Did you tell them not to tell you? X

Yes my boy is 5 and my girl 2.5 :D so I really do not mind either sex.....I have lots of each clothes too :happydance:

My 1st was a suprise but I found out with my 2nd.........they dont ask you if you want to know or not at my hospital, you have to say can I find out the sex? If you really do not want to find out I would ask them to let you know when they are measuring the legs for you to look away :lol: it was not obvious for me at my 1st 20 week scan. I did not have any feelings to which sex the other times for some reason! but I do think boy this time....prob be wrong knowing me lol x


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Paula-I will definitely tell them!! Only 6 sleeps to see sprout again!! Xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Princesskell said:


> Thanks Paula-I will definitely tell them!! Only 6 sleeps to see sprout again!! Xxx

:happydance: let us know how it goes :) xx


----------



## Princesskell

Will do!!


----------



## Dizzy321

19 weeks tomorrow :shock: these weeks are flying past! time seems to fly in between ticker changes!


----------



## mmcheek1

hi everyone and paula your still here ya.
i have naughty dogs too so i get how you feel but i can understand to those who dont have animals barking is very irritating but so is toddlers in wal-mart hahaha jk
i think its neat to see everybody celebrating new mile stones and we are all moving along well. my baby is now trying out for gymnastics or so it feels sometimes then other times notta. dad still hasnt felt anything and i think he is a little bummed about. my contractions have stopped all together so, i am thrilled 14 days till u/s cant wait to know my team


----------



## 3RARwife

morning ladies.

sooo glad you stayed *Paula* i hope you get maternity leave when you want to :thumbup:. i think mine is a boy too, i really hope i'm not wrong :blush: which sex do you think is easier?

goodluck with your scan *Princesskell*

*Firstpreg* i'm glad everything when well in your scan except for stubborn bubs not showing it bit properly :dohh:. my placenta is anterior too, so alot of wiggles but i felt a kick from the outside last nite :happydance: i wouldn't bank on pink either, little devils have a way of tricking you. though i do hope the turtle i saw in mine wasn't a trick of the eye :haha:. do you want a girl?

*Trulyblessed* you have a naughty bub :flower: but at least you get to see bub again. do you have any inklings to what it is?

*Duejan* i don't think you'll hurt bub, but it'll proberly really do your back in and be imposible to lift well when bump is in the road. i lifted alot of heavy things with my second and she none the wiser :haha:, i think it made for a tighter bump though :shrug: i hope they pick up their act soon and help you out.

welcome back *Maz *. i felt abit of a fraud with my first too. i mostly looked like puppy fat for ages :haha: you won't regret going team yellow for your first, it's such an amazing experience. do you want a girl? goodluck with your scan next week :thumbup:

welcome back *Jfor3* getting headaches from 16 to 19 weeks seems to be the norm, they are horrible but the do go away. just stay hydrated, lay down if you can and take some paracetamol. :hugs: i hope you feel better soon.

*Kezzhowland* your nursery is beautiful. i wish i could paint mine, i 'd love to do a star gazing theme. i can't help you with your nosy neighbors, i don't know the laws in england. i hope they get over it soon, or we'll move them here under the army choppers and a commercial flight path :haha:

*LM* some people are just rude :growlmad: hope you are doing well and your sciatica isn't hurting you horribly.

goodluck with your scan next week *TillyMOO*

WOOOOHOOO i'm 20 weeks today, i can't believe i'm half way already. Both my girlies have a bug, so it's been a worrying few days but i'm sooo happy about a new drug coming to australia next year to battle my daughter's cf, it sound's wonderful :happydance:
time to do some :laundry: and :hangwashing: and :dishes: and wait for the :mail:. got some nice packages coming (cloth nappies and preg pillow) :cloud9:


----------



## Dizzy321

3RARwife said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> sooo glad you stayed *Paula* i hope you get maternity leave when you want to :thumbup:. i think mine is a boy too, i really hope i'm not wrong :blush: which sex do you think is easier?
> 
> goodluck with your scan *Princesskell*
> 
> *Firstpreg* i'm glad everything when well in your scan except for stubborn bubs not showing it bit properly :dohh:. my placenta is anterior too, so alot of wiggles but i felt a kick from the outside last nite :happydance: i wouldn't bank on pink either, little devils have a way of tricking you. though i do hope the turtle i saw in mine wasn't a trick of the eye :haha:. do you want a girl?
> 
> *Trulyblessed* you have a naughty bub :flower: but at least you get to see bub again. do you have any inklings to what it is?
> 
> *Duejan* i don't think you'll hurt bub, but it'll proberly really do your back in and be imposible to lift well when bump is in the road. i lifted alot of heavy things with my second and she none the wiser :haha:, i think it made for a tighter bump though :shrug: i hope they pick up their act soon and help you out.
> 
> welcome back *Maz *. i felt abit of a fraud with my first too. i mostly looked like puppy fat for ages :haha: you won't regret going team yellow for your first, it's such an amazing experience. do you want a girl? goodluck with your scan next week :thumbup:
> 
> welcome back *Jfor3* getting headaches from 16 to 19 weeks seems to be the norm, they are horrible but the do go away. just stay hydrated, lay down if you can and take some paracetamol. :hugs: i hope you feel better soon.
> 
> *Kezzhowland* your nursery is beautiful. i wish i could paint mine, i 'd love to do a star gazing theme. i can't help you with your nosy neighbors, i don't know the laws in england. i hope they get over it soon, or we'll move them here under the army choppers and a commercial flight path :haha:
> 
> *LM* some people are just rude :growlmad: hope you are doing well and your sciatica isn't hurting you horribly.
> 
> goodluck with your scan next week *TillyMOO*
> 
> WOOOOHOOO i'm 20 weeks today, i can't believe i'm half way already. Both my girlies have a bug, so it's been a worrying few days but i'm sooo happy about a new drug coming to australia next year to battle my daughter's cf, it sound's wonderful :happydance:
> time to do some :laundry: and :hangwashing: and :dishes: and wait for the :mail:. got some nice packages coming (cloth nappies and preg pillow) :cloud9:

Awww you have 2 lovely girls.....hope you get your boy :hugs: I would say both sexes are the same really hun, one is not harder than the other to me.
happy 20 week, half way :happydance:
I just wanted to say I am soo pleased there is a new CF drug coming :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Baby grows 4 inches this week......the biggest growth spurt in the whole 40 weeks! :shock: off to my 2nd midwife appt today, cant wait to hear the heartbeat again


----------



## Princesskell

paula85 said:


> Baby grows 4 inches this week......the biggest growth spurt in the whole 40 weeks! :shock: off to my 2nd midwife appt today, cant wait to hear the heartbeat again


So that's why I'm getting fatter every minute!! X

Good luck at the midwife Paula xxx


----------



## lintu

Princesskell said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Baby grows 4 inches this week......the biggest growth spurt in the whole 40 weeks! :shock: off to my 2nd midwife appt today, cant wait to hear the heartbeat again
> 
> 
> So that's why I'm getting fatter every minute!! X
> 
> Good luck at the midwife Paula xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: I was thinking the same thing


----------



## kezz_howland

First preg - Thanks! I'm trying to ignore them but scared to let the little dog out when he's in the garden in case he barks and I get yelled at or something!

3RARwife - Yes that would be brilliant if you could! Give them something to really complain about! heehee

Paula85 - I am determined to work till Christmas hols so that I can get as much maternity leave with the LO as possible. We break up from school on 18th Dec I think, so I figured I could take maternity leave from the day we go back, which is like the 5th Jan, and then if I take 6 months, I'll only have to go back for 3 weeks in July and then it'll be the summer hols so another 6 weeks off with baby! The only problem with all this being that I will be massively knackered by 18th December and still trying to control a class full of young children. We'll see how it goes!

OH has been told he has to book his 2 weeks paternity leave in advance - anybody know anything about this? I thought it was a bit ridiculous as when does he book it for? If he books it for when i'm due I could go a week over and then he'll only have a week with the LO? I told him to tell them that's ridiculous, but dunno whether that will go down well!

Got my letter through for appointment with the anaesthetist today to talk about pain relief during labour. I'm scared silly about it all, what with the vulvadynia, but I want to know what this consultant thinks about my situation, What worried me is that they won't know when to give me the epidural, because won't they want to know when i'm dilated enough before they give it to me? Otherwise they could give me it and I could still be in labour for hours and hours. But obviously they won't be able to find out how dilated I am until they've given it to me because there's no way they're going to be able to examine me without numbing me first?! Hopefully she won't look at me like i'm a nutter like the last doctor did :( My appointment is for 9th December. Let's hope I don't go into labour early!!


----------



## Princesskell

Hope they can give you some viable options kezz?

I'm hoping to work till Xmas hols too, although I'm due 9th Jan everyone reckons I'm being silly?! I will probably go into labour during the nativity!

Can anyone help with opinions on nursery furniture? Got down to two options, links in my journal (link to that below)
Too many decisions to make!! X


----------



## truly_blessed

off to have a look now Kell.


----------



## mrscupcake

Hey how are everyone? I dont know about you bit it's going fast! Have the 20 week scan tomorrow! :) can't wait to see my bambino. X


----------



## truly_blessed

mrscupcake said:


> Hey how are everyone? I dont know about you bit it's going fast! Have the 20 week scan tomorrow! :) can't wait to see my bambino. X

good luck, hope your baby is more awake than mine was yesterday. Need to go back in 5 weeks to finish the checks as baby was curled up and not budging. Felt a bit deflated when we left without finding out the sex but looking forward to another peek in 5 weeks.


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, I'm still reading along with the thread. Front page is really going to be filling up with team colours now. I've still no idea when our 20wk scan will be yet.


----------



## firstpreg

Hi 
Good luck with your appointments cupcake and Paula :)

Truly_blessed - looks like you had the opposite problem to us - ours wouldn't stay still for a second. At least your baba is nice and comfortable :) hope s/he cooperates for you next time!


----------



## kezz_howland

PrincessKell - I know what you mean! It's weird to imagine all these parents there and me waddling around with a giant stomach looking like i'm about to pop at any minute! Hopefully we'll both hold them in until at least the holidays! Though I think I would like to get through Christmas first!! I'm due 10 days after you, so I'll be thinking of you during the nativity and hoping we can both make it through!!

Does anyone have any tips for getting this baby to move about a bit? I'm sure i've felt some little moves a few times, but i'm eager to feel him more, and no amount of poking or doing a jolly Santa impression on my belly (hoisting it up and down!) seems to make him move. I got so excited the other night when I lay on my back and felt my belly - and from about an inch under my belly button, underneath some of the fat it had all gone hard! It's all definitely starting to firm up now, and i'm hoping in another couple of weeks it'll start to look really solid and baby-ish!

Here it today at 17+6
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/mummysbelly-17weeks6days.jpg
It looks slightly smaller than my 16 week pic, but less saggy and more solid!


----------



## firstpreg

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt10a014.aspx

Hi just seeing if this works - although can't see how to put it in signature - I am just ptting the code into a post


----------



## LM2104

Hi all, not much going on with me baby wise just plodding along, in sciatic pain, counting down the 2 weeks and 3 days until my scan!

Kezz with Annie I used to lie flat on my stomach and she used to go mad kicking me, but I think I was a bit further along then.


----------



## lintu

firstpreg said:


> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt10a014.aspx
> 
> Hi just seeing if this works - although can't see how to put it in signature - I am just ptting the code into a post

:hi: huni, if you go in to you user CP, down the right hand side it will say signature, if you click on that all you have to do is paste the IMG code, just like you have here, that should then set your siggi, good luck hun


----------



## lintu

iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.

iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Kezz! 
I've found sprout moves round loads during yoga and when I've eaten grapes and yogurt!!

X


----------



## TillyMoo

lintu said:


> iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.
> 
> iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:

Awww, don't worry hun. I put on 4 stone with my first (was 8.5 stone before so it was a huge increase for me). I feel your pain :hugs:

This time around I'm walking more & doing yoga (classes start next week - excited!) Still eating like a trooper though - I just can't stop!!!

Glad bubba giving you a wee dance x


----------



## Srrme

:hi: Hi everyone. Not much going on here. My little man has been squirming around like crazy lately, especially when I lye down. 

I'm off to the clinic in the morning to receive my 4th progesterone injection. Yuck. I am crossing my fingers I don't get the same nurse as last week! She hurt my poor bum. :blush:


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: Lintu. Please dont get upset about the weight gain. Your body is going to change a lot. With Annie I did put on a lot weight, but you will get it off after bubs is born.
If you plan on breastfeeding that helps as well, I lost 5lbs the first week of expressing milk.

Im not enjoying all the bd'ing that much either, thought I was the only one! 

Im getting really fustrated as everything feels like its going so slowly, and OH wont even let me sort out all the clothes and stuff we have in the loft as he says its far too early. urgh!


----------



## truly_blessed

I'd been staying away from the scales and decided ignorance was bliss but after Lintu so bravely stepped up to the plate, I thought I would to. About 12 or 13lbs so far so not as bad as I thought and I have been stuffing my face in the mornings, not so much at night as not felt that hungry. I'm 5ft 8 and just under 12 stone now so I'm happyish with that at the minute. I've been that and more before without a baby growing inside.


----------



## Dizzy321

mrscupcake said:


> Hey how are everyone? I dont know about you bit it's going fast! Have the 20 week scan tomorrow! :) can't wait to see my bambino. X

Good luck at scan today :D


----------



## Dizzy321

lintu said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Baby grows 4 inches this week......the biggest growth spurt in the whole 40 weeks! :shock: off to my 2nd midwife appt today, cant wait to hear the heartbeat again
> 
> 
> So that's why I'm getting fatter every minute!! X
> 
> Good luck at the midwife Paula xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I was thinking the same thingClick to expand...

Yeah and me :winkwink: and no wonder I am feeling kicks now :haha:


----------



## Dizzy321

kezz_howland said:


> First preg - Thanks! I'm trying to ignore them but scared to let the little dog out when he's in the garden in case he barks and I get yelled at or something!
> 
> 3RARwife - Yes that would be brilliant if you could! Give them something to really complain about! heehee
> 
> Paula85 - I am determined to work till Christmas hols so that I can get as much maternity leave with the LO as possible. We break up from school on 18th Dec I think, so I figured I could take maternity leave from the day we go back, which is like the 5th Jan, and then if I take 6 months, I'll only have to go back for 3 weeks in July and then it'll be the summer hols so another 6 weeks off with baby! The only problem with all this being that I will be massively knackered by 18th December and still trying to control a class full of young children. We'll see how it goes!
> 
> OH has been told he has to book his 2 weeks paternity leave in advance - anybody know anything about this? I thought it was a bit ridiculous as when does he book it for? If he books it for when i'm due I could go a week over and then he'll only have a week with the LO? I told him to tell them that's ridiculous, but dunno whether that will go down well!
> 
> Got my letter through for appointment with the anaesthetist today to talk about pain relief during labour. I'm scared silly about it all, what with the vulvadynia, but I want to know what this consultant thinks about my situation, What worried me is that they won't know when to give me the epidural, because won't they want to know when i'm dilated enough before they give it to me? Otherwise they could give me it and I could still be in labour for hours and hours. But obviously they won't be able to find out how dilated I am until they've given it to me because there's no way they're going to be able to examine me without numbing me first?! Hopefully she won't look at me like i'm a nutter like the last doctor did :( My appointment is for 9th December. Let's hope I don't go into labour early!!

Sounds like a plan.....but your lucky you work in a school and get xmas hols and 6 weeks hols :thumbup: I abviously dont so I aint gonna push myself....but we shall see how I feel!


----------



## Dizzy321

lintu said:


> iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.
> 
> iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:

WooHoo for flutters :dance: 

Hun, try not to worry about weight gain, your not the 1st & def not the last preg lady to put weight on....your body is going through but changes and is carrying water, placenta, baby, extra blood ect.....and bodys all react different, even if you eat normally some ladies put lots of weight on during pregnancy....I have not been on the scales for about a month, will have to brave that one soon! 

I have asked to be refered to a pregnancy dietician, I know what I should and should not be eating really but if I am left to my own devices I use pregnancy as an excuse :haha: and I really do not want to but the full 8 stones I lost by calorie counting & exercising pre-preg!! alough I know a couple stones is gonna creep on lol


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm lucky that so far the nausea has prevented me having much of an eppetite, and so i'm still weighing what I was before I found out I was pregnant. I lost 5lbs originally as I couldn't eat hardly anything for a few weeks, and that's slowly gone back on, so I expect to gain some soon, but so far so good. But almost everyone gains weight during pregnacy - I think it's hard not to when you're hungry and you have less energy, and your body is craving things, and your hormones are all over the place! I'm a major comfort eater, already three stone overweight, and I think being pregnant just makes it worse!

I was wondering, on another topic, does anyone else sometimes have pain when they press their uterus? Sometimes I lay on my back and press to see where it feels hard etc, only gently, but sometimes it's so painful. I'm not sure whether it's gas causing it, or whether it's just really sensitive or what, and wondered if anyone else had same thing?

I had to pee three times in the night last night! Think this baby is sitting directly on my bladder!


----------



## KristelB

Hello ladies! 
Haven't been here in ages life has been crrazzzy. I didn't even know we started a new forum haha. I just posted this in the other section (Jan 2012 moms to be...hope you all don't mind that I am reposting this here but it was just easier for me to copy and paste this since it is basically the same info...) Also *I'm TEAM PINK  and my DD is now JAN 8TH instead of the 9th* thanks!

We had to move out of our last place because my landlord was renting the basement suite to use illegaly (it had been closed down my health services Aug 2010 and we started renting in March 2011!) But we're safe, baby is fine. Only problem these days is we have no idea where we are living day to day. We were in a hotel the first week after we moved, then thankfully my coworker was kind of enough to let us stay at her place for 3 weeks until OH and I went on holidays. Unfortunately, she has a cat and we couldn't have our dog with us so it's been almost 6 weeks since we've seen her - it's literally killing us! Our wonderful 3 week holiday is almost at the end so life will hopefully slow for a bit, and I'll be able to see my first babe (my dog :) )

Also, as some of you may remember, OH and I are living on the west side of Canada, and moving back to where we grew up, 3200 kms on the east side of Canada. We did buy a house yay :happydance: I am so glad that is taken care of! We have to paint and clean the carpets but other than that it's perfect. We have 4 bedrooms, enough for a growing family. I've picked the room with the nice windows for baby's nursery. I can not wait til I can get in there and decorate. We had our scan on Tuesday and we are team PINK :pink: We were really hoping for a girl - we are just ecstatic! Seems like everything is coming together. Originally I was thinking of doing a baby safari theme of yellows and greens but now that I know it's a girl, I am going all girly! lol

Here are the ones I've narrowed it down to. Could you please give me your opinions??

https://bambibaby.com/images/daniella-bedding.jpg

https://cf.mp-cdn.net/f1/ea/99255d59ae1a3c53111d8c9202be.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51e-svo8eIL._SS500_.jpg


My pic from the scan is in my siggie now too :)


----------



## TillyMoo

paula85 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.
> 
> iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:
> 
> WooHoo for flutters :dance:
> 
> Hun, try not to worry about weight gain, your not the 1st & def not the last preg lady to put weight on....your body is going through but changes and is carrying water, placenta, baby, extra blood ect.....and bodys all react different, even if you eat normally some ladies put lots of weight on during pregnancy....I have not been on the scales for about a month, will have to brave that one soon!
> 
> I have asked to be refered to a pregnancy dietician, I know what I should and should not be eating really but if I am left to my own devices I use pregnancy as an excuse :haha: and I really do not want to but the full 8 stones I lost by calorie counting & exercising pre-preg!! alough I know a couple stones is gonna creep on lolClick to expand...

Wow paula, that was an amazing loss - well done you! 

I totally agree with you - there's just so much going on with our bodies at the moment. I've always been pretty lucky in that I could always eat what I wanted & I always stayed the same weight. That's why I was so shocked to put on 4 stone with my last pregnancy! It really made me aware of the fact that everyone's body is different - pregnancy or no pregnancy - and that you cannot judge a person's eating habits based on how they look.

I was back down to 8.5 stone before I got pregnant this time around (a combo of b'feeding / my 'normal' metabolism returning - certainly not through strenuous exercise - I'm a bit lazy on that front :blush: ) and judging by my weight increase I think I'm looking at an extra 4 stone this time too. Here's hoping the yoga will help a bit!

So to all you ladies feeling crappy about how your bodies are looking... you're not alone! Next time you look in the mirror (hard as it may seem) try to smile at all those wobbly bits / stretch marks etc & remember why they're there :hugs:


----------



## KristelB

Hi Tilley! We have the same dd :happydance: Have you felt much movement? I think I was poked twice but nothing else :(


----------



## TillyMoo

KristelB said:


> Hello ladies!
> Haven't been here in ages life has been crrazzzy. I didn't even know we started a new forum haha. I just posted this in the other section (Jan 2012 moms to be...hope you all don't mind that I am reposting this here but it was just easier for me to copy and paste this since it is basically the same info...) Also *I'm TEAM PINK  and my DD is now JAN 8TH instead of the 9th* thanks!
> 
> We had to move out of our last place because my landlord was renting the basement suite to use illegaly (it had been closed down my health services Aug 2010 and we started renting in March 2011!) But we're safe, baby is fine. Only problem these days is we have no idea where we are living day to day. We were in a hotel the first week after we moved, then thankfully my coworker was kind of enough to let us stay at her place for 3 weeks until OH and I went on holidays. Unfortunately, she has a cat and we couldn't have our dog with us so it's been almost 6 weeks since we've seen her - it's literally killing us! Our wonderful 3 week holiday is almost at the end so life will hopefully slow for a bit, and I'll be able to see my first babe (my dog :) )
> :)

Oh dear hun, sounds like you've been through a tough time - uncertainty is a horrible feeling but 10 times worse when you have baby on the way. Am glad things are on the up for you now :happydance:

Re the nursery - I love the last one although I'm biased as it's very similar to the theme my mum picked for me when I was a tiddly bop!


----------



## TillyMoo

KristelB said:


> Hi Tilley! We have the same dd :happydance: Have you felt much movement? I think I was poked twice but nothing else :(

Ha Kristel, looks like we posted at the same time!

Snap on dd! My wee munchkin gives me a great performance every evening about 8pm & it goes on all evening! It's always on my left side - same as my first. Do you poke back? I'm a meanie - I always poke back just to get some more movement, teehee :winkwink:


----------



## lintu

TillyMoo said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.
> 
> iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:
> 
> WooHoo for flutters :dance:
> 
> Hun, try not to worry about weight gain, your not the 1st & def not the last preg lady to put weight on....your body is going through but changes and is carrying water, placenta, baby, extra blood ect.....and bodys all react different, even if you eat normally some ladies put lots of weight on during pregnancy....I have not been on the scales for about a month, will have to brave that one soon!
> 
> I have asked to be refered to a pregnancy dietician, I know what I should and should not be eating really but if I am left to my own devices I use pregnancy as an excuse :haha: and I really do not want to but the full 8 stones I lost by calorie counting & exercising pre-preg!! alough I know a couple stones is gonna creep on lolClick to expand...
> 
> Wow paula, that was an amazing loss - well done you!
> 
> I totally agree with you - there's just so much going on with our bodies at the moment. I've always been pretty lucky in that I could always eat what I wanted & I always stayed the same weight. That's why I was so shocked to put on 4 stone with my last pregnancy! It really made me aware of the fact that everyone's body is different - pregnancy or no pregnancy - and that you cannot judge a person's eating habits based on how they look.
> 
> I was back down to 8.5 stone before I got pregnant this time around (a combo of b'feeding / my 'normal' metabolism returning - certainly not through strenuous exercise - I'm a bit lazy on that front :blush: ) and judging by my weight increase I think I'm looking at an extra 4 stone this time too. Here's hoping the yoga will help a bit!
> 
> So to all you ladies feeling crappy about how your bodies are looking... you're not alone! Next time you look in the mirror (hard as it may seem) try to smile at all those wobbly bits / stretch marks etc & remember why they're there :hugs:Click to expand...

thats a fab loss Paula :hugs: & thanx Tilly, im a little better today but one of the girls at work really rubbed me up the wrong way at work, we were talking about putting on weight, i was like i win hands down & she started going yeah but the whole eating for two thing is a myth its all in your head being hungry, i said it isnt at all my hunger increased before i knew i was pregnant and iv not been able to eat fruit or veg iv :sick: at the taste of it, i was bouncing!!

i want to start pre natal classes but no where local does anything, they do aqua natal once a week but thats during the day :(


----------



## lintu

KristelB said:


> Hello ladies!
> Haven't been here in ages life has been crrazzzy. I didn't even know we started a new forum haha. I just posted this in the other section (Jan 2012 moms to be...hope you all don't mind that I am reposting this here but it was just easier for me to copy and paste this since it is basically the same info...) Also *I'm TEAM PINK  and my DD is now JAN 8TH instead of the 9th* thanks!
> 
> We had to move out of our last place because my landlord was renting the basement suite to use illegaly (it had been closed down my health services Aug 2010 and we started renting in March 2011!) But we're safe, baby is fine. Only problem these days is we have no idea where we are living day to day. We were in a hotel the first week after we moved, then thankfully my coworker was kind of enough to let us stay at her place for 3 weeks until OH and I went on holidays. Unfortunately, she has a cat and we couldn't have our dog with us so it's been almost 6 weeks since we've seen her - it's literally killing us! Our wonderful 3 week holiday is almost at the end so life will hopefully slow for a bit, and I'll be able to see my first babe (my dog :) )
> 
> Also, as some of you may remember, OH and I are living on the west side of Canada, and moving back to where we grew up, 3200 kms on the east side of Canada. We did buy a house yay :happydance: I am so glad that is taken care of! We have to paint and clean the carpets but other than that it's perfect. We have 4 bedrooms, enough for a growing family. I've picked the room with the nice windows for baby's nursery. I can not wait til I can get in there and decorate. We had our scan on Tuesday and we are team PINK :pink: We were really hoping for a girl - we are just ecstatic! Seems like everything is coming together. Originally I was thinking of doing a baby safari theme of yellows and greens but now that I know it's a girl, I am going all girly! lol
> 
> Here are the ones I've narrowed it down to. Could you please give me your opinions??
> 
> https://bambibaby.com/images/daniella-bedding.jpg
> 
> https://cf.mp-cdn.net/f1/ea/99255d59ae1a3c53111d8c9202be.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51e-svo8eIL._SS500_.jpg
> 
> 
> My pic from the scan is in my siggie now too :)

aww huni sounds like youve had a rough time :hugs::hugs: I like the middle one


----------



## Dizzy321

TillyMoo said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.
> 
> iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:
> 
> WooHoo for flutters :dance:
> 
> Hun, try not to worry about weight gain, your not the 1st & def not the last preg lady to put weight on....your body is going through but changes and is carrying water, placenta, baby, extra blood ect.....and bodys all react different, even if you eat normally some ladies put lots of weight on during pregnancy....I have not been on the scales for about a month, will have to brave that one soon!
> 
> I have asked to be refered to a pregnancy dietician, I know what I should and should not be eating really but if I am left to my own devices I use pregnancy as an excuse :haha: and I really do not want to but the full 8 stones I lost by calorie counting & exercising pre-preg!! alough I know a couple stones is gonna creep on lolClick to expand...
> 
> Wow paula, that was an amazing loss - well done you!
> 
> I totally agree with you - there's just so much going on with our bodies at the moment. I've always been pretty lucky in that I could always eat what I wanted & I always stayed the same weight. That's why I was so shocked to put on 4 stone with my last pregnancy! It really made me aware of the fact that everyone's body is different - pregnancy or no pregnancy - and that you cannot judge a person's eating habits based on how they look.
> 
> I was back down to 8.5 stone before I got pregnant this time around (a combo of b'feeding / my 'normal' metabolism returning - certainly not through strenuous exercise - I'm a bit lazy on that front :blush: ) and judging by my weight increase I think I'm looking at an extra 4 stone this time too. Here's hoping the yoga will help a bit!
> 
> So to all you ladies feeling crappy about how your bodies are looking... you're not alone! Next time you look in the mirror (hard as it may seem) try to smile at all those wobbly bits / stretch marks etc & remember why they're there :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun......unfortunatly I am still very overweight even after all that weight loss and I know I have put on around a stone so far! :dohh: and I dare not say how much I put on carrying my 1st born, around 6 stones :shock:

never mind, I KNOW I will get this weight off when baby is here :D lots & lots of winter pram walking :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats on team pink Kristel!! :pink::baby:

omg I would love to be able to have a nursery like any of those :shock:
I love the 1st one :cloud9:


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Ladies, 
Just dropping in to mention I had my 18week scan today, Thank G*d that eveything looked GOOD so far. We are now on Team :pink: and we feel so Blessed!!!

*My little girl is going to have a best freind/ Sister !!!*


----------



## Maz1510

Hi ladies. 

I have to say the weight thing is a little odd for me. i initially lost a couple kg and feel like i have put a load on. Shopping at the weekend was depressing as i had to go up a few sizes!! (usually 8-10 nik noks, now i am 12-14!! :shock:) But i weighed myself today and i am only 2kg more than when i started! Im kinda pleased about that but not sure how! lol. 
Its clearly noticble, i have started having ppl comment on my bump now and tody was told i was getting voluptuous curves!! lol. 

KristelB i love those pics, did you find them on a website to get ideas??? I love the first 2! 

x


----------



## TillyMoo

lintu said:


> TillyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.
> 
> iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:
> 
> WooHoo for flutters :dance:
> 
> Hun, try not to worry about weight gain, your not the 1st & def not the last preg lady to put weight on....your body is going through but changes and is carrying water, placenta, baby, extra blood ect.....and bodys all react different, even if you eat normally some ladies put lots of weight on during pregnancy....I have not been on the scales for about a month, will have to brave that one soon!
> 
> I have asked to be refered to a pregnancy dietician, I know what I should and should not be eating really but if I am left to my own devices I use pregnancy as an excuse :haha: and I really do not want to but the full 8 stones I lost by calorie counting & exercising pre-preg!! alough I know a couple stones is gonna creep on lolClick to expand...
> 
> Wow paula, that was an amazing loss - well done you!
> 
> I totally agree with you - there's just so much going on with our bodies at the moment. I've always been pretty lucky in that I could always eat what I wanted & I always stayed the same weight. That's why I was so shocked to put on 4 stone with my last pregnancy! It really made me aware of the fact that everyone's body is different - pregnancy or no pregnancy - and that you cannot judge a person's eating habits based on how they look.
> 
> I was back down to 8.5 stone before I got pregnant this time around (a combo of b'feeding / my 'normal' metabolism returning - certainly not through strenuous exercise - I'm a bit lazy on that front :blush: ) and judging by my weight increase I think I'm looking at an extra 4 stone this time too. Here's hoping the yoga will help a bit!
> 
> So to all you ladies feeling crappy about how your bodies are looking... you're not alone! Next time you look in the mirror (hard as it may seem) try to smile at all those wobbly bits / stretch marks etc & remember why they're there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thats a fab loss Paula :hugs: & thanx Tilly, im a little better today but one of the girls at work really rubbed me up the wrong way at work, we were talking about putting on weight, i was like i win hands down & she started going yeah but the whole eating for two thing is a myth its all in your head being hungry, i said it isnt at all my hunger increased before i knew i was pregnant and iv not been able to eat fruit or veg iv :sick: at the taste of it, i was bouncing!!
> 
> i want to start pre natal classes but no where local does anything, they do aqua natal once a week but thats during the day :(Click to expand...

Ack, she sounds like a nob. All in your head indeed. You're in tune with your body is all.

Did you eat a lot of fruit & veg before you were pregnant lintu? It's just that with my DS I couldn't stomach any sort of vegetable whatsoever - I retched every time I walked past the kitchen just because I _knew_ there was broccoli in the fridge! I'd been a 5-a-day freak before then. From all the googling back then I reckoned I must've been an oddity as most people had regular food aversions & healthy stuff didn't seem to be one of them. 

Re classes - that sucks there aren't any in your area. Don't know if you're a dvd exercise kinda person but there's a yoga for pregnancy dvd on Amazon I was thinking of buying that might be good?

Paula - don't you be worrying about it now - you've done it before & you'll do it again - enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:

Beccagal - congrats on your 2nd wee girlie!


----------



## K477uk

Hello!!!!!!

I've vaguely been keeping up with stuff, but my phone has been playing up, so haven't been able to reply to much! 

Congrats on the flutters Paula!

And I can't remember much else... I think there were some congrats for team pink also!

Oh as for weight gain... I think my scales are bust... They say I weigh 5kg more than the MW ones did (which I can cope with!), but according to them I have put on about 1kg.... which I would love if that were true!

I vaguely remember something about maternity leave.... I'm hoping to last until the beginning of the Christmas hols... But will have 3 weeks before bubba is due, and had high BP at that point last time!

As for that nothing else of note...I seem to be waiting ages for my scan! I've still got another week and a half! Oh well!

How is everyone?


----------



## lintu

TillyMoo said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TillyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> iv had quite a few flutters today :happydance: although iv just weighed myself and iv put on 2.5 stone :( not happy about that, but i dont know what i can do.
> 
> iv finally started to be able to eat fruit and veg so at least i can enjoy salads and that again, but its really getting me down, i cant stand chris touching me and I get really angry with him about it :cry:
> 
> WooHoo for flutters :dance:
> 
> Hun, try not to worry about weight gain, your not the 1st & def not the last preg lady to put weight on....your body is going through but changes and is carrying water, placenta, baby, extra blood ect.....and bodys all react different, even if you eat normally some ladies put lots of weight on during pregnancy....I have not been on the scales for about a month, will have to brave that one soon!
> 
> I have asked to be refered to a pregnancy dietician, I know what I should and should not be eating really but if I am left to my own devices I use pregnancy as an excuse :haha: and I really do not want to but the full 8 stones I lost by calorie counting & exercising pre-preg!! alough I know a couple stones is gonna creep on lolClick to expand...
> 
> Wow paula, that was an amazing loss - well done you!
> 
> I totally agree with you - there's just so much going on with our bodies at the moment. I've always been pretty lucky in that I could always eat what I wanted & I always stayed the same weight. That's why I was so shocked to put on 4 stone with my last pregnancy! It really made me aware of the fact that everyone's body is different - pregnancy or no pregnancy - and that you cannot judge a person's eating habits based on how they look.
> 
> I was back down to 8.5 stone before I got pregnant this time around (a combo of b'feeding / my 'normal' metabolism returning - certainly not through strenuous exercise - I'm a bit lazy on that front :blush: ) and judging by my weight increase I think I'm looking at an extra 4 stone this time too. Here's hoping the yoga will help a bit!
> 
> So to all you ladies feeling crappy about how your bodies are looking... you're not alone! Next time you look in the mirror (hard as it may seem) try to smile at all those wobbly bits / stretch marks etc & remember why they're there :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thats a fab loss Paula :hugs: & thanx Tilly, im a little better today but one of the girls at work really rubbed me up the wrong way at work, we were talking about putting on weight, i was like i win hands down & she started going yeah but the whole eating for two thing is a myth its all in your head being hungry, i said it isnt at all my hunger increased before i knew i was pregnant and iv not been able to eat fruit or veg iv :sick: at the taste of it, i was bouncing!!
> 
> i want to start pre natal classes but no where local does anything, they do aqua natal once a week but thats during the day :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ack, she sounds like a nob. All in your head indeed. You're in tune with your body is all.
> 
> Did you eat a lot of fruit & veg before you were pregnant lintu? It's just that with my DS I couldn't stomach any sort of vegetable whatsoever - I retched every time I walked past the kitchen just because I _knew_ there was broccoli in the fridge! I'd been a 5-a-day freak before then. From all the googling back then I reckoned I must've been an oddity as most people had regular food aversions & healthy stuff didn't seem to be one of them.
> 
> Re classes - that sucks there aren't any in your area. Don't know if you're a dvd exercise kinda person but there's a yoga for pregnancy dvd on Amazon I was thinking of buying that might be good?Click to expand...

Yeah I always used to eat loads of fruit and had a salad for lunch, the second i got pregnant i just couldnt stomach any of it, it made me :sick: i never ate alot of carbs and did loads of fitness, but because of my MMC in Jan when i found out about bean I stopped everything, i didnt want anything to blame if something went wrong, but all iv wanted are carbs, flapjacks, spuds, chips, pasta, biscuits its crazy everything i would normally eat once a week i found i wanted all the time :shrug: it was bonkers.

So that on top of no fitness, no fruit and no energy my ass is paying the price :haha: started swimming once a week and keep saying im going to get my wii fit out but its getting the energy when i get home :nope: iv got a yoga dvd but didnt find it that good, but then im used to 6/7 mile runs 5 times a week! oh hum, suppose iv got the rest of my life to be fit and thin :rofl: it just gets me down sometimes & idiotic people who havent a clue what they are talking about dont help


----------



## Tasheetravels

Hi there!!! Haven't popped in much this trimester but plan too! 

We just found out we are team :blue: and are over the moon!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Tasheetravels said:


> Hi there!!! Haven't popped in much this trimester but plan too!
> 
> We just found out we are team :blue: and are over the moon!!!!!!!

Congrats on team blue :blue::baby:


----------



## LM2104

Congrats on team pink Kristel and Becca, and Team Blue Tashee!

Oh, I cant wait to find out - 2 weeks 2moro!!

The baby was kicking me at 1.30am this morning and keeping me awake!


----------



## KristelB

Tilley - we should be bump buddies! :) I was quite sure it it was truly a pole so I didn't poke back. This morning I *think* I felt quite a few flutters but I really don't know lol I hope the kicks start coming soon. Thanks for your input on the nursery too!

Lintu - thanks it has been hard but I feel I have to stay strong for baby

Paula - I really like #1 too! It would be amazing to have a nursery just like the magazines. OH just sees dollar signs lol but it's not too expensive IMO for the set but of course I want every little bit so it does add up

Maz - I found those on amazon actually. I also remember distinctivenurseries.com had a lot of beautiful nursery bedding sets but seems like amazon is cheaper

LM - thanks were so excited to have a little girl!

Congrats to all the other ladies who just found out what theyre having!! So exciting!!

As for the weight gain for me I don't even go on the scale. I have a huge huge bump someone said it looks like I'm having twins. It really upset me :( but as long as dr says I'm healthy and baby is fine then that's what matters. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Dizzy321

10 days till my scan.......pink or blue hmmmm :happydance:

Thank crunchie its friday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TillyMoo

I... need... a... crunchie - Paula, you evil lady :haha: Scan countdown... exciting!!!!

Kristel - yeah, lets be bump buddies! May I suggest a poke back? It's fun!!! :winkwink:

LM - two weeks to go, not long now! You have a wee girl already don't you? Do you have an inkling as to what this one is? 

Becca & Tashee - congrats on teams pink & blue! And congrats to anyone else that I've missed :flower:

Lintu - I'm sorry to hear about your MMC in Jan :hugs: Sounds like exercise was a huge part of your life before becoming pregnant so it must be difficult for you now. I was so heavy & felt so unfit when pregnant with my son. I remember drinking lucozade (sp?) like it was water (I never drink fizzy drinks). BUT - as soon as he was born my energy returned - sure I was bloody exhausted but my energy returned. 

Maz - voluptuous curves eh?! You lucky lady! I got called fat-ass the other day!


----------



## XxCalxX

Had 20 week scan today and we are having a Boy! So can i please have a :blue: next to my name in the list?


----------



## Fruitymeli

XxCalxX said:


> Had 20 week scan today and we are having a Boy! So can i please have a :blue: next to my name in the list?

congrats


----------



## XxCalxX

Fruitymeli said:


> XxCalxX said:
> 
> 
> Had 20 week scan today and we are having a Boy! So can i please have a :blue: next to my name in the list?
> 
> congratsClick to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## FM_DJ

*sigh* I'm horrible. I can't seem to keep up with this thread for the life of me. :) Plus I've been absent for awhile. Congrats to all the ladies who have found out the baby's gender. I'm still hanging on until Thursday. Seems like forever away. Hope you are all feeling well and in good spirits. I'll take the next 5 hours to catch up on what I've missed here. :)


----------



## LM2104

Tillymoo my instincts say its a boy, because this pregnancy is just so different to Annie's and Im carrying differently, all low and out front, but Im not getting my hopes up. 

Seems like everyone on this thread is having boys so someones gotta have a girl!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Would like to see a tally of boy/girl so far, really does seem a blue thread. 
I've got no date for scan yet, lady from the scan last time said it'd be around the 7th September though so just gotta wait for the letter to come through. 

Still unsure as to whether I'm feeling flutters or not, I'd like to think so.

So last night planning on a romantic evening with OH he decided we'd watch Marley and Me....anyone else watched it? Did you turn into a sobbing wreck at the end? I just couldn't stop myself, OH laughed and then gave me a big cuddle which made me worse lol. Lovely film though.

Going to be sorting out laundry today to make sure nothing we want to take away on holiday Thursday is used during the week.


----------



## Princesskell

Congrats to all the people who found out team pink or blue!

Rees who updates the front page is moving house at the moment and said she'd be back when she got her Internet sorted-so sure she'll update the page when she's back?

Xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats on team :blue: cal :)

I cant wait to know...it feels like I have been waiting forever lol


----------



## Princesskell

Not long now Paula! X


----------



## firstpreg

Congrats to all those blues and pinks. 

Paula - not long now - exciting!


----------



## lintu

i know what you mean Paula, Iv got two weeks left yet till my scan feels like ages away & I'm staying team yellow so even longer till i find out what team im on!

Hows everyone doing today, my heartburn is killing me today, but I have new hair so im a happy bunny :haha:


----------



## jfor3

Thanks for the advice about the headaches - I'm trying to drink a lot of water (about 2 litres a day) guess I should try and up it a bit. I wish too much sleep was the problem - what a wonderful problem to have!

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks girls! yep not long :D arghhh I am having doubts weather to stay team yellow again :dohh:


----------



## XxCalxX

5-a-side said:


> Would like to see a tally of boy/girl so far, really does seem a blue thread.
> I've got no date for scan yet, lady from the scan last time said it'd be around the 7th September though so just gotta wait for the letter to come through.
> 
> Still unsure as to whether I'm feeling flutters or not, I'd like to think so.
> 
> So last night planning on a romantic evening with OH he decided we'd watch Marley and Me....anyone else watched it? Did you turn into a sobbing wreck at the end? I just couldn't stop myself, OH laughed and then gave me a big cuddle which made me worse lol. Lovely film though.
> 
> Going to be sorting out laundry today to make sure nothing we want to take away on holiday Thursday is used during the week.

Yeah i watched Marley and me.. also made me cry! and i agree is a lovely film. OH laughed at me the other day when i was crying at Titanic.. why do we do this to ourselves with our pregnancy hormones? lol


----------



## Princesskell

Crying at x-factor!damn you hormones!!


----------



## mmcheek1

good morning ladies i swear i just bursted out crying at the thought that i am 19 weeks and a mango. i am feeling my very active baby all the time now and he/she is absolutely a joy to feel. i have nine days before i can say Emberlynn or Wesley when i feel movement. i cant believe this far down the road i will be either holding my little bundle of love or anticipating the sec my love joins my family. i am so excited. i have been laying low know just how long pregnancy can be if thats all i focus on but, it got to me today. college math has been kicking my butt especiall now that my hubby is taking math to so i have been doing my work and helping him too i am talking anywhere from 3-8 hrs of math a day omg and then my high school and junior high students come in and wow i have a headache. congrats on everyone doing so well


----------



## kezz_howland

mmcheek - I'm also feeling LO lot's now. Last night I went upstairs to lay down and listent o the radio in the quiet for a bit (away from OH watching match of the day!!) and as soon as the music was on I kept feeling him, so I put my hand on my lower tummy, and I actually felt a little kick on my hand! I screamed OH to come up which he did but we didn't feel anything after that. It was amazing and v unexpected as I hadn't been expecting to feel it with my hand, just inside, but it was a good wallop and actually shocked me when I felt it! The sonographer did say he has long legs though so i'm not suprised he can reach my tummy with them!

I've been feeling a bit better today, didn't start to feel any nausea until about an hour ago, so gone pretty much all day feeling well, which is a first. Shame it's started a little now, but it's not too bad. Who knows, maybe it's actually easing - or maybe i'm just having a good day! OH is making a Sunday roast, I just hope I can eat it!!

My belly is so enormous at the minute that all my fitted jumpers won't stretch over my bump. I tried 4 on this morning and had to give up and put a long T on in the end. I have a few maternity tops but I think I need to get a load of cheap t shirts that are just long, cause all the maternity stuff is too expensive. I might browse ebay for long t-shirts, i'm going to need a load for work to cover this little man up. Don't think the children's parents are going to want an eye full of my bare belly!

Oh yeh - and don't watch Rise of the Planet of the Apes if you are tearful at the minute. I told OH off for making me go to see it. I spent about an hour of it in permanent tears, and i'm not talking a wet cheek... i'm talking proper blubbering! It only stopped right near the end. Don't do it ladies!!


----------



## Rees

Evening ladies!

I'm at work on my phone and it's been hellish trying to catch up, for some reason phone says I have 3G but my internet refuses to work half the time!

I've written down changed to DD's and the teams we've been finding out (all on the back of betting slips) and I've written down a few comments... Haven't commented on everyone but have on the things I know about!

Jfor3 - we hired a man and a van to move us but we only had 5 mins away to go! I'm anxiously awaiting the day my internet comes back!

Paula - seriously, the baby grows 4 inches at 19 weeks? Ouch!

Kezz - apparently some of us have a line up our back when in labour that can show how far we've dilated!

PrincessKell - I cried at Marley and Me, read the book first and have seen the film since and I cried at the same parts. I was reading about Kim Kardashian's wedding this morning and nearly started crying then!


The move went well :) got leather sofa's arriving tomorrow :) can't wait! Thursday is my scan, really hope we can find out the flavour :)

My bump currently feels huge! Will take a bump pic tonight but don't know when I'll manage to upload it!

Good luck to everyone with scans this week :) I'm gonna attempt to update the front page now, hopefully it won't be too long until our internet is back, I miss it! Had to wait until Friday until Sky came round to fit a dish!!

Hope you all have a good week! Xx


----------



## Rees

Oooooh, 7 baby boys due and only 5 girlies!

But it is early days yet as to what we're all having :) getting so excited for my scan now!


----------



## lintu

thanx Rees, Hope the move went well :hugs:

oooo look at all them boys, im so excited about my scan its 2 weeks on Monday.

:wohoo: im a sweet potato


----------



## LM2104

Hey everyone, glad you're all well.

Baby kicked me so hard right near my belly button earlier really shocked me but was great!

13 days until my scan... the countdown is on!!


----------



## 21p1eco

we have our 20 week scan on friday, looking forward to seeing baby girl again


----------



## Princesskell

Glad to hear from you Rees and that the move went well!!

Got my scan tomorrow and I'm so excited I don't know how I will sleep!

So nervous that the yellow surprise will be ruined somehow so fxed for is that sprout keeps it's legs crossed!

Lots of kicks today-dh felt once on Wednesday but now every time either of us puts a hand there it stops-either scared of us or we're calming it?!

Lots of happy thoughts please we are in at 9am xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

hello ladies wow ive been gone a while there is so much to catch up on lol. 
rees im happy the move is well. 
There is so many people getting their scans soon good luck to everyone.. I to am getting my 20 week scan on there 30th. 9 days!!! yay. I cant wait to find out if we are pink or blue!! 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dizzy321

Princesskell said:


> Glad to hear from you Rees and that the move went well!!
> 
> Got my scan tomorrow and I'm so excited I don't know how I will sleep!
> 
> So nervous that the yellow surprise will be ruined somehow so fxed for is that sprout keeps it's legs crossed!
> 
> Lots of kicks today-dh felt once on Wednesday but now every time either of us puts a hand there it stops-either scared of us or we're calming it?!
> 
> Lots of happy thoughts please we are in at 9am xxx

Good luck at the scan, how exciting!! think I actually may be joining you on team :yellow: me and OH have been discusing how exciting it will be to stay team yellow to the end & have a lovely suprise at the end after all that pain(subject to change :haha:) xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Paula-I think it will be a lovely surprise! -hopefully!
Xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

good luck princesskell - although you are probably done by now!


----------



## kezz_howland

Good luck for the scans! So exciting to find out what everyone's having!


----------



## Princesskell

Yey-scan went perfectly and we are still team yellow!!

Baby looked good and was sucking it's fingers. At times it looked like a monkey!! Dh now thinks could be a boy, but I'm still not sure. Boy or girl it was very cute!!

Will post pics on my journal this afternoon-everyone welcome to peek! 
Link below xxx


----------



## PJ32

Hi ladies, have been MIA lately, but thought I would just update, had the 20 week scan yesterday so 21 weeks and we are still team yellow, can't believe we resisted the urge to know. hope everyone is doing well, and I cant believe how quickly time is flying by now. xx


----------



## lintu

Hi ladies, I'm laid up with a monster headache today :( think I got a little dehydrated yesterday, we went out for the day and I'm aware how much I need to wee if I drink so I didn't have alot :dohh: really paying for it today


----------



## Princesskell

Pictures going on journal now! xxx

Well done for staying yellow PJ32-it's hard isnt it?!
Lintu, lots and lots of water-hope you feel better soon?
x


----------



## PJ32

It took a lot of will power Princess, but all worth it in the end lol So glad I'm not the only one xx


----------



## Dizzy321

So glad your scan went well princesskel :happydance: 

Lintu - hope your headache goes real fast, they really drain you and make you feel :sick:


----------



## Rees

Awwww, yay! 2 team yellows!

I was gutted when we couldn't find out with tegs, but I think not knowing helped with the pushing, and it was quite special really, just hards to get clothes!

This time we want to know so we can declutter :) she has so many clothes it's crazy! Found a load of pink bibs - keep those even if it's a boy! They don't care what they're sick on :) and sleepsuits - who's gonna see? Lol.

I'm gonna go, have my tea, really bored at work again today, just can't wait to go home!

Hope you've had a good day :) xx


----------



## mmcheek1

oka i am going to be really bummed it nobody plays along but my scan is in 7 days and everyone i know is voting on rather or not i am having a girl so i will say i voted yes hubby voted no. i crave sweets, i was terrible sick, my complexion is clear, the baby is midline, heartbeat is 165 i have boy,girl,boy,girl. for fun whatcha all think


----------



## mmcheek1

PJ32 said:


> Hi ladies, have been MIA lately, but thought I would just update, had the 20 week scan yesterday so 21 weeks and we are still team yellow, can't believe we resisted the urge to know. hope everyone is doing well, and I cant believe how quickly time is flying by now. xx

:thumbup:adorable bump


----------



## mmcheek1

Rees said:


> Awwww, yay! 2 team yellows!
> 
> I was gutted when we couldn't find out with tegs, but I think not knowing helped with the pushing, and it was quite special really, just hards to get clothes!
> 
> This time we want to know so we can declutter :) she has so many clothes it's crazy! Found a load of pink bibs - keep those even if it's a boy! They don't care what they're sick on :) and sleepsuits - who's gonna see? Lol.
> 
> I'm gonna go, have my tea, really bored at work again today, just can't wait to go home!
> 
> Hope you've had a good day :) xx

i knew for three one i was surprised it was a true blessing to have experiened that. i have to know this time


----------



## 3RARwife

mmcheek1 said:


> oka i am going to be really bummed it nobody plays along but my scan is in 7 days and everyone i know is voting on rather or not i am having a girl so i will say i voted yes hubby voted no. i crave sweets, i was terrible sick, my complexion is clear, the baby is midline, heartbeat is 165 i have boy,girl,boy,girl. for fun whatcha all think

i think girl :thumbup:

i hope your feeling better *Lintu* :hugs:

congrats to all the pinks and blues and :happydance: for all those team yellows going strong.

just a short post, will be more thou row tommorow :blush:


----------



## mmcheek1

lintu said:


> Hi ladies, I'm laid up with a monster headache today :( think I got a little dehydrated yesterday, we went out for the day and I'm aware how much I need to wee if I drink so I didn't have alot :dohh: really paying for it today

:nope:those are no fun


----------



## LM2104

I ache all over...

mmcheek I think boy.

I hope you feel better lintu, I know how bad the headaches can make you feel.


----------



## K477uk

I've not managed 5 mins to get on here properly - Isaac is potty training so even 5 mins can be too much to ask!

Tashee - Congrats on the team blue!
Cal - Congrats of team blue!
LM - Are you finding out gender.... My symptoms seem to have been quite different - and can't work out if I'm higher than last time - but I think I'm in for a boy again! Hope you are feeling better soon!
5 - Last time I blubbed everytime ER came on!
21p1eco - Congrats on team pink! - Although I think I may have said that a while ago - bbut I can't remember!
Paula - go on... stay team yellow 
Princess - Bless your LO - The piccies are great!
PJ - :wave: it's really not long now - most people are getting up to half way - then it's V day to look forward to!
Lintu - Hope your headache has got better!
MM - Sounds like girl to me... 

I am still constantly shattered.. can't seem to shake that off! Although doesn't help running after Isaac all the time - I really don't know how people with lots of tiny ones do it!

I can't believe my holiday is nearly up - then back to crappy work :( BUT on the plus side 15 weeks of work left!


----------



## 5-a-side

MM - what have you got at the moment, boys or girls or a few of each? 

Just looking at our tickers, its madness to think that its going so fast, didnt seem that long ago we all got BFP's. 

So hungry today its driving me mad, and we've not really got much in the house this week.


----------



## mmcheek1

5-a-side said:


> MM - what have you got at the moment, boys or girls or a few of each?
> 
> Just looking at our tickers, its madness to think that its going so fast, didnt seem that long ago we all got BFP's.
> 
> So hungry today its driving me mad, and we've not really got much in the house this week.

i have 4 kids now 18- boy 15- girl 12- boy 10- girl. they are by a different daddy thank you all for voting keep it up though we have alot more mommies


----------



## mmcheek1

girls are lives a traveling so fast through this pregnancy and i remember when we were all on here all through out the day and now lives have settled in and pregnancy is becoming a way of life for the time being.
lintu- i am so sorry that your head hurts so bad makes for some long days and those are the times a bed seems like an award
LM the growing LO is is surely sapping your strength make sure your resting
K4 dont envy that process oh my i have potty trainned so many little butts. i use to have a home daycare along with the 4 kids
5-a-side hows your busy hosehold
Kezz how are you feeling this week
Paula whats up girl how have ya been chick


----------



## kezz_howland

mmcheek - I reckon it's a boy, just cause you sound similar to me and i'm a boy - plus there's like a boy boom so why not! I'm feeling good somedays and rubbish other days, but feeling lot's of little baby feet kicking and moving about which cheers me up even when i'm feeling rubbish! I only have this week and Mon, Tue and Wed next week before I'm back at work and i'm dreading it!! I spent morning in town today and then did some ironing and I feel totally worn out now. Dunno how i'm gonna cope with working full time again! How are you doing?


----------



## KristelB

Hey ladies!

Few pages behind now since last time I posted. But wanted to comment on marley and me as I have a funny story to tell. I have a yellow just like marley infact just as bad as marley lol but my girl has been though a LOT of health problems. One bein sick since 6 months with severe environmental allergies. So bad that she bites herself and gives herself lesions. We've seen numerous vets and even a dermatologist esp for pets. So anyway one night DH and I were watching marley and me. He had fallen asleep and of course towards the end of the movie is just so so sad. I was crying so hard that I woke him up. He woke up to me balling my eyes out, holding onto the dog and shaking. He was so stunned he was wondering what happened. I just can't help but laugh when I think of that night lol even though it does sound sad. Everytime I watch that movie I cry my eyes out. I just picked her up after 6 weeks of not seeing her last night.
God I missed her so much. I keep thinking if I have this bond with a dog, I am going to be a wreck when baby comes! (but in a good way)

Anyway enough of that lol

Congrats to everyone who has found out baby's sex and good luck to those who are finding out soon! To the ladies who are staying team yellow, good luck and stay strong :)

My backache hasn't let up yet. I have a massage booked for Friday I hope I can hold out til then. Been feeling lots of flutters lately and stronger too! I hope I get the kicks soon. Went back to work yesterday and I can't fit into my scrubs (dental hygienist) my coworkers who are a size up have mentioned lending me some scrubs as I'm starting to bust out of them my belly is so big. 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## kezz_howland

Just wanted to post my bump pic today. I can still suck my belly in a bit so I think some of this is still chubbiness and bloat! But whatever it is it keeps growing!!

Today's bump 18+5
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/123_0011.jpg


----------



## Dizzy321

Awww lovely bump Kezz, you look really well :D 

Cant keep in up here ladies LOL I am very tired so I will pop back later & try to have a catch up.


----------



## lintu

fab bump Kezz :hugs:

Thanx for all the messages guys, had a really rough day yesterday but luckily had a good nights sleep and woke up feeling fresh as a daisy :happydance: sadly the feeling didnt last cos it was so warm in the office i felt really woozy and the headache is back :nope: but on a plus DH is making tea, jacket potato with cheese, salad and chicken and has run me a bath whilst it cooks, bless him he's a good egg.

This is my 18+2 bump
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone188.jpg
excuse the mess and dorky look on my face, :rofl:


----------



## Dizzy321

Wow lovely bump Lintu! :D I may post a bump pic later but I am shy & alot fatter than you lot :haha:


----------



## lintu

aww hun dont be shy :hugs: iv put on 2.5 stone so far, gutted, although have said i think a stone of it is boob!!


----------



## Dizzy321

OMG never thought of that.....right thats my excuse now too :rofl:
anyway you would not tell....you look fab & slim x


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous Kezz and Lintu!

We wanna see Paula!! Xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

wow kezz- your moving right along you look very pregnant. i am due jan 15th and i dont think my bump is that big yet. it is undeniable that looks like a baby bump
lint wow you look real nice


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks mmcheek! At least it all looks baby even if it doesn't always feel all baby!

Lintu - looking good!

Thanks Paula! We showed u ours... you show us yours! ;)


----------



## K477uk

I can't believe how good the bumps are looking! I agree with Paula regarding the very slim girlies... I tried taking a decent piccie.. but could fit the whole body in - so looked stupid! I may try again tomorrow!

I am absolutely shattered! I can't believe how tired I am! I went to my mum's for dinner, then had to deal with Isaac being over tired and not wanting to get changed - and to be honest I almost let him stay downstairs with me and just fall asleep - or join me in bed! But I just needed to chill, do some ironing - I think I've managed about 10 items! and watch British bake off.

Love to all.


----------



## windle05

aww kezz we r due same time and have same size bump xx


----------



## mmcheek1

yep you ladies look very beautiful


----------



## mmcheek1

can anyone explain to me how we go from cantaloupe to a banana seems to me a cantaloupe is way bigger then a banana


----------



## daisybby03

here is my 21 week twin bump
 



Attached Files:







336620_10150352324274783_501234782_9866344_947749_o.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 5-a-side

awww loving the bump pictures. 
18wks today so I should really do a new one. But honestly it still looks fat looks like a laying down B than a D (if that makes sense?) 
At hospital with dd1 today. she's nervous about it more so because we dont really know what they are doing. 

MM - I'm going with Boy then, to keep the pattern going :) My household never seems to stop, but I love it. Got some packing to do as going away tomorrow for over a week. Cant wait, all 6 of us, a 7hr drive and no doubt lots of fun and chaos!!


----------



## Princesskell

Cute picture Daisy! How are you getting on?
5-a-side go on show us yours-hope hospital is ok


----------



## LM2104

Good luck at hospital 5!

Lovely bump pics I will take one today.

AAH, I officially have leaky bbs (tmi I know, sorry)!

Only 10 days until my scan, but really I dont think I should count the actual day as scan is at 8am, so 9 days... I am SO excited!

baby is doing acrobatics now, feeling it loads.


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks everyone! I think everyone should post a bump pic - good to see everyone as well! 

lM- mine's been doing same for past few days, but last night I went to bed early and put music on like I always do and nada/nothing! I'm just hoping he was super tired and fast asleep cause it made me panic a little bit. I did feel a couple of movements during the day but usually he's very active at night. Will be hoping for some more movement today!

I woke up with terrible pain in my stomach in the middle of the night. I think it could have been the dreaded wind everyone talks about being really painful. It was in my sides and into my tummy (not low down) and when I (sorry tmi) passed a bit of wind it did seem to ease, but then got worse again and the worse part was I couldn't pass hardly any wind so I had to go back to bed and try to sleep with it! When I woke up later on it had gone so i'm hoping that's all it was. Will speak to the midwife at my 20 wk scan in a couple of weeks about it just to check. That and the Braxton hicks which I have started getting a few times a day (sometimes more often!)

windle - are we due same day?? Show me ur bump then! :)


----------



## LM2104

Kezz - I think Ive had Braxton Hicks a couple of times. I only had them once with Annie at about 30 weeks and then real contractions at 37 weeks so was shocked when I got them the other day!!

And re the painful belly I get like that when I need to go (iykwim!)


----------



## kezz_howland

Yeh well I never expected to get them till much later on so I didn't know what they were at first, but it feels like cramp, and my uterus goes rock hard and closer to the surface for a few moments, and it feels slightly painful if I press it when it's hard too. Then it relaxes again. A few days ago it was happening every few minutes, OH asked if I was going into labour! lol. I said 'I think i'd know if I were!' Just hope they don't get anymore convincing - I can cope with cramps!


----------



## LM2104

I forgot...

I was looking at threads about skull theories and gender. Apparantly a rounded skull is a boy and a flatter skull is a girl.

I looked at Annie's scan pic which is really clear and her head is definately rounded around the forehead area, so that was wrong, she's definately a girl! This baby has a flatter head shape again around the forehead area, they are definately different.

Would those of you who know the gender of your LOs care to share their head shape.

Just thought it might be interesting to see if the little boys and girls match, thanks.


----------



## kezz_howland

Erm, I think my little boy has a flatter shaped forehead, but thats from his 12 week as we didn't really get any good pics from gender scan. Will see when we have the 20 week one though if it looks any different


----------



## kezz_howland

Ouch - just got pains in my tummy again. Like pinching knotting pains all over, and now it's easing off again. I don't know if it's wind or if there's something not right! I'd hate to go to the doctors to be told I had wind! lol


----------



## LM2104

I hope ur ok now Kezz. I dont know what to suggest as Im getting all sorts of wierd pains, twinges, kicks and cramps all the time. I suppose its the same as is always said if you're really worried just make the phone call to doc or MW - always best to be safe!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hospital went really well. dd1 is discharged now as although there is an abnormality to her eye its not a serious or dangerous condition.
Took bump pic but it looks like nothing really. 
Will upload in a bit.

As for pains, I have had the same pain from the stretched ligament since day 1 but nothing else. Hope they arent too bad for anyone x


----------



## 5-a-side

Crappy pic alert....
18wks. My bump is on the right hand side of the photo the rest is my arse!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00190.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 21p1eco

very cute 5 a side, i like your top!


----------



## 5-a-side

Cheers hun, was a tesco sale item about 2 years ago. dd1 calls it my "church lady" top :rofl: Its prettier than the horrid elastic trousers I brought today in a vain hope to find something to wear that doesnt cost a fortune.


----------



## kezz_howland

5-a-side - cute lil bump! Mine might look huge but I can still suck a load of it in if I try so I think half of it is just fatty bloatedness! :) I've been trying to buy maternity stuff but I keep buying tops and have no trousers to wear...bit thick really!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

my date has changed again! due jan 15th and im team pink!


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats on your team pink addict!


----------



## K477uk

Congrats on the team pink!!

I am feeling really stroppy today.... I know it's just hormones, and I'm really trying to snap out out can't! and it's rubbing off on Isaac - he's had 3 tantrums today Grrr!


----------



## lintu

sorry havent read through guys, just thought i would quickly ask about, money, im really starting to stress about the lack of it when i finish work :(

does anyone know how, where, what in th UK dont know where to start with all the tax credits, family allowance etc etc


----------



## Dizzy321

K477uk said:


> Congrats on the team pink!!
> 
> I am feeling really stroppy today.... I know it's just hormones, and I'm really trying to snap out out can't! and it's rubbing off on Isaac - he's had 3 tantrums today Grrr!

Eergh not nice feeling like that hun, hope your feeling better soon x 

Sorry lintu I don't have a clue about benefits and things either, try not to worry I am sure you will work things out x

Half way today!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## K477uk

Lintu - have you tried the direct gov website? I think if you stick in your income it will tell you how much you'll be entitled to.

Thanks Paula - I'm feeling a little better.... or I was until Isaac peed again this evening on the floor! He then, bless him, says no weeing on the floor - wee wee potty mummy!


----------



## mmcheek1

kezz i think braxton hicks as well i get them through oout the day and they can start early

yay team oink i think little girls are just lovely
6days left anymore predictions and thanks for the votes but ya'll are 50/50


----------



## LM2104

Lintu you cant apply for tax credits, child benefit etc until the baby is born, obviously.

When I had Annie and was on Mat leave we were entitled to Child Tax and Working Tax Credit, but I dont know about your partners circumstances but it depends on both your incomes. Everyone is entitled to Child benefit and thats about £20 a week for your 1st child. Hope that helps a bit but benefit and such are so complicated sometimes it is hard to get your head around!

Im so hungry all the time at the moment, as soon as I finish eating something Im already thinking about what Im going to eat next!


----------



## K477uk

LM - I think they've changed the child benefit, so it is now income based.....

Does anyone want to do my ironing? I'm managing about 10 items a day - and I'm washing mroe than that!!!!


----------



## K477uk

Oh and I realised.. 7 days until scan :happydance:


----------



## Maz1510

Hi ladies. 

Loving the bump pics, i will try and upload soon but it means finding the bloody camera cuz i have no idea how to upload from my bb. Def little baby bump now, still feel a little fraud but it moved all over the place now. So cool. Although sometime i wish it would sit bloody still!! lol. 

Had my Scan today managed to stay TEAM YELLOW!! :happydance: and baby was a very good baby and kept its legs firmly closed!! yay!!

MM. what do you think you will have?? i am going to go with GIRL just to be odd and off the pattern.. lol. Are you going to find out? (cant remember what you said) 

Does anyone else find them selves just sitting watching their bump?:blush: lol. I seem to spend alot of time doing this.. haha. I can see my belly move now as well as feeling proper kicks. DH has felt and seen it now and thinks its so cool! lol. 

Anyone else had their 20wks uss and still scared to buy the big things?? i now think i may wait till 24wks? i desperately want to get on but am scared!! still doesnt seem real at times!! im guna be a mom! wtf!!! lol. Cuddling ppls babies today and still think ing crap im going to have myown person!!! lol 

Roll on January!!!!


----------



## LM2104

K447 your right it child bnefit is income based now. Forgot to say Lintu you get the forms to apply for all your benefits in a bounty pack you get in the hospital when the baby is born.

My little girl has started talking in her sleep and was singing happy birthday at 5am this morning whilst out cold!


----------



## 5-a-side

I didnt realise CB had changed. Baby has to be registered before you can apply for anything, so get that done as soon as you can because not all benefits get back dated (or if they do its not far)
I find benefits so confusing and stressful, we get CB (for my 2) and £10wk CTC and that's it. 
This new system probably means we're even worse off now then. 
OH sometimes wonders why he works as hard as he does to have to pay loads of tax and get little help back. Its worse when you see the programmes on tv with the scammers and wasters. But I know OH has more pride and self respect than that.
Of course there are genuine cases (was one myself and that was difficult enough) but to know some get everything on a plate is hard to take.

Opps mini rant there :blush:


----------



## lintu

Cheers guys xxx my problem is DH is on minimum wage so if you take mine out of the equation he gets just enough to cover the bills and that doesn't take into account fuel/food/savings zip. 

I dont really wanna go back to work after baby cos with childcare I will only be about £200 per mth better off! Aaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhh it's very annoying that it's looking like I'm not going to be able to raise my own child, just let's hope prices don't go up :(


----------



## K477uk

Lintu - Have you thought about DH giving up work to look after LO? I know it's prob not what you want, but it may help?

What is everyone up to today? I'm waiting for a new tumble dryer to arrive....


----------



## kezz_howland

Maz - go and buy! I bought everything already apart from the pram, and that's only cause we can't afford it right now so we're asking both sets of grandparents to contribute as a Christmas present. Can't believe I'm going to have to wait till then to get it!!

I was relieved last night to feel my lil boy start squirming again. Hadn't felt him for two days and was getting worried, but he suddenly decided to start doing somersaults (or thats what it felt like) for about ten minutes, so now I know he's definitely ok! I did feel it on the outside at one point as well, but OH was busy watching football downstairs, and last time I called him up he'd stopped anyway so thought better of it this time! Will wait till it's a bit more obvious and definite before trying to lure OH into feeling it again! lol.

It's terrible cause i'm back at work next week (a week today actually) and i'm getting less and less motivation and getting up later and later! I dunno how i'm gonna do a 6.30am start again, and I haven't got all the stuff done that I need to before I go back. Must sort myself out! I can't even be bothered to wash my hair and I really must cause it's getting all greasy now! I just wanna slouch around in my pj's all day and watch films! Is that so much to ask? lol


----------



## LM2104

Lintu I know exactly how you feel, My OH works PT for the minimum wage. His boss said he could have more hours if he wanted but we went onto the government calculator on the internet and it said if he worked an extra 10 hours, after rent and council tax etc we would be £3.68 better off! 

It is very hard. We claim benefit - Child benefit, child tax credit and working tax credit and were told we would be entitled to some income based jobseekers allowance but we refused the JSA as the council would pretty much take all of that for rent and council tax and we would be worse off. We dont live a luxury life, have holidays or flat screen TVs like some of our friends who dont and wont work and its frustrating.

As for managing with the baby when Annie was little we asked people to buy her clothes, and shoes/trainers etc for Xmas and its amazing how much little things like that can help out. You will manage because your a mum and its just what we do!


----------



## mmcheek1

high guys just reading what all you guys are talking about. we are military and i am a vet and we qualify for nothing the army is good to us in a way but also now. we moved and it costed us like 6000 to do so we are to be remebersed some of that but they hold the money for 6 weeks well how do you pay bills until then well this has been the worse month ever especially since we havent any family to help and also ex husband hasnt been on time wih support checks either which has made everything worse. we get paid nxt week and will be back on track but i have deffinately shed a few tears.

kezz thank goodness for the baby wiggling he was resting this growing stuff is big time work;)


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: mmcheek, it definately sounds like you have been through it the past few weeks. You must be a very strong person to still be standing.


----------



## jfor3

Lintu - I know exactly how you feel and it sucks. My OH doesn't earn a lot either. I keep plugging the same figures into the calculator hoping a different total will come so I don't have to go back to work, but it doesn't!!


----------



## lintu

K477uk said:


> Lintu - Have you thought about DH giving up work to look after LO? I know it's prob not what you want, but it may help?

I have thought about that but prhaps im being selfish but i think why should i? why should i go through 9 mths of crap and labour for then DH to have all the fun stuff :shrug: plus I hate my job, if i had a career or a job that i enjoy then it may be different and my job costs me £200 a mth in fuel so would need to add that to the outgoings! and i wanted to go back to uni next yr.

Problem is my DH is a plodder, he knows we need more coming in and he knows all along since we started TTC that i wanted to stay at home and raise it, i just dont like nurseries:shrug: he hates his job too, he moans they dont pay enough and its crap but does naff all about it, it really does grate at me, im constantly thinking how can i earn more and he just comes in and watches TV, and to top it off when I suggest cutting back on his spends or getting rid of sky he wont even discuss it, its a flat out no :grr: im giving up everything and he wont even give up sky, theres no way in hell im letting him give up work too, plus he wont do the housework/garden/shopping/washing/ironing everything else that goes with it


sorry ladies rant over.

Hope everyones had a good day, yeahy for more movement Kezz, cant wait to start feeling bean more


----------



## Princesskell

Lintu it is hard in the uk isn't it. I think childcare costs are just ridiculous and the fact that most people will be better off if they don't go back to work and claim benefits is ridiculous. 
Ihope you can get your dh on board.

Is anybody going to the baby show in manchester next weekend?


----------



## K477uk

Lintu - I can appreciate that! I'd hate for oH to benat home whilst I'm at work!! But personally whilst childcare is expensive of you can find a goodnone it can be great. I love the nursery Isaac is in... We could afford for us both not to work, and I an very lucky in the fact that I'm at home for 13 weeks of the year. But it doesn't stop me hating my job most of the time! Maybe you should split All your money and see if he can afford sky then!!

Mm - hope things start improving hub x


----------



## firstpreg

Hi ladies

Havent been on for a while. Lots of lovely bumps growing!!! i still look like I ate all the pies!! 

We are getting ready for a hurricane here after a little earthquake last week so all fun and games!

about benefits - we are Ex pats in USA so will get diddly squat here or there. Maternity leave here is like 8 weeks or something which is a bit poo! i am currently muddling through all the insurance crap and just found out the the new doc I just found (who isnt a nut job like the others) and who is awesome!!! does not accept the insurance that my company are moving me to on Sept first. Looks like I am searching for another doc again boooooo.

I have had a right poo time with docs so far and dont want to have to go through that agan. anyway on the plus side looks like bubba is doing well and I heard the heartbeat again today so all good :)

i finally bit the bullet and bought some maternity clothes and now am the proud owner of some stretchy waistband jeans teehee.

Well ladies I hope all is well. i missed a lot of the posts so will try to keep up over the next few days.


----------



## mmcheek1

k477- i dont know about strong but i do turn into a nazi when i feel threatened and i have been one thing i am amazed of is how strong we get when we have to. i get paid my living by going to school and beause of our finances i had packed a bag to sleep in the truck cause i was afraid i wouldnt have enough gas to make it back to school the next day and luckily a child support came through and i could get gas and groceries. i cant believe how comfortable we get when things are good but next week good will be back thank god


----------



## FM_DJ

Yes.... once again I fell off the face of the earth when it comes to checking in on this thread. I'm horrible. :( We did have our 20 week ultrasound and were quite surprised with the outcome. Our baby is very healthy- everything looked great.... except there was no "winkie". We're having a girl!! Total shock. We thought boy for sure. Nope. Not happening. We're happy- we were thankful for whatever God gave us. And thankfully we've been set on a girl's name all along. :) I'm so excited now knowing what color and outfits to get.


----------



## LM2104

Congrats on Team Pink FM! What is your girls name?

Stay safe during the hurricane firstpreg, hopefully it passes quickly.

Lintu I'd love to go back to uni too, I didnt finish it the first time round and I really want to, but I just dont know if we would be able to manage it financially.


----------



## Dizzy321

FM_DJ said:


> Yes.... once again I fell off the face of the earth when it comes to checking in on this thread. I'm horrible. :( We did have our 20 week ultrasound and were quite surprised with the outcome. Our baby is very healthy- everything looked great.... except there was no "winkie". We're having a girl!! Total shock. We thought boy for sure. Nope. Not happening. We're happy- we were thankful for whatever God gave us. And thankfully we've been set on a girl's name all along. :) I'm so excited now knowing what color and outfits to get.

Congrats on team pink :pink:

I am still sooo undecided if we are finding out the sex or not :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Rees

FM - I know what you mean, I so thought I was team pink again! But no, there was a mahoosive pair of balls there yesterday! Jago is not as shy as his big sister and kept flashing them!

Have got the few team updates now and will change them in a bit.

When did CB change to income based? I still get the £80 for Tegs, but then we also get a whack of benefits because Luke is a stay at home dad while I go out and work (43 hours this week when I'm only meant to do 30, but it's Tegan's 2nd birthday next month so we'll need the money!)

Lovely bumps ladies :)

Found out yesterday that our internet won't be connected for another 2-3 weeks :( the swines!

At the scan everything was fine, I cried when I saw it was a boy (so bloody hard to miss!) But was told I have to go back next week so rearranged work so they could check out his lips, his chin was on his chest, at fist he was the wrong way around, so I went for a pee and came back, he'd swapped positions and they could see his top lip but they want to check everything!

So I was getting maternity trousers for work and I get a phone call, scan isn't next Thursday anymore it's 5th Sept! Argh! And looking in my notes I get a growth scan in 4 weeks. Which means I'll have seen Jago 5 times at least before I have him!

My notes also showed an anterior placenta, which is why I hardly feel anything, I did ask in the scan and got the "every baby is different" answer :(

So I'm adding to the boy list! Can't believe Tegs was bang on from the very beginning that mummy was having a boy! Thank god he's ok though after the chicken pox, seems to have long legs though!

Hope you're all well and good luck to those who're having scans soon :) xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Aww congrats on team :blue: rees x


----------



## LM2104

Congrats on the blue bump Rees, one of each thats lovely, and how great you get so many chances to see him!

Paula you've got so much more willpower than me if you stay yellow!!

The weather is so rubbish here, its keeping us trapped indoors, hence why I have been on here loads! Got a day out to Coventry tomorrow though so will have a change of scene.

My scan is next Saturday and Im actually getting really nervous! Since Ive been pregnant a couple of people OH and I know have had some probs with their pregnancies and its really playing on mind.


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm another one been missing in action lately, Dad has been ill for 9 weeks (Mum passed away 11 years ago) and passed away on Wed so have been a bit pre-occupied.

On a better note, we have a private gender scan at 2:30 this afternoon so hopefully it wil be 2nd time lucky and baby will play ball.


----------



## kezz_howland

Good luck trulyblessed!

I can't believe how many posts I missed last night! I know what you all mean about money. I never intended to work after I had kids, but without me working OH's wages only just pay the mortgage, and I don't think would even cover all the bills and council tax etc, let alone leave money for anything else so I have no choice really. I'm worried that childcare will cost so much that we won't be much better off, and am thinking baout seeing if school will let me go back three days a week, so at least i get to spend a couple of days with my baby a week. Also considering childminding, seen as i'm a teacher I thought that might go down well with parents wanting someone to look after their children. I don't know too much about it though so will have to look into it. Either way i'll have to go back to work for at least 16 weeks anyway so that I don't have to pay the maternity leave back. It's a right pain, I can' stand the thought of leaving my lil one at 5 months old to go back to work. My mum had said she was thinking about moving closer so she could have him while I was at work, which would have been a lot easier (and cheaper!) but they're not moving now so I don't have any relatives or anything nearby so it will have to be a nursery. I can't leave him with a childminder, because my mum used to be one and the little boy she had from a baby started calling her mum, and didn't want to go to his mum when she picked him up. It broke her heart and she quit work in the end. I couldn't bare that!


----------



## lotsakellz

I've been MIA too truly. So sorry to hear about your dad. Take care of yourself an enjoy your scan this afternoon. 

I have been following the thread and it's been lovely to see all the team blues and pinks popping up. 

Bumps are looking good, mine looks big but is quite honestly more fat than baby. Don't feel much movement due to an anterior placenta. It worries me sometimes but I just get the Doppler out for some reassurance. 20 week scan next week so will check with consultant and sonographer that everything is ok. 

We can't afford for me to take a yearoff as I did with Sam (near enough) and we got into a bit of a mess last time so I'm going back in May, just before half term. I then hand my notice in and work the 13 weeks return so I don't have to pay anything back. (I've checked all my dates with the NUT kezz so give your union a ring, they're really helpfulwith working out when to start and finish maternity!). I start my maternity on 9th Dec and can't wait! I contemplated waiting until jan, but remembered how huge and painful I was last time and want some time to chill before Christmas. I intend to move back to Nottingham in the summer and become a Childminder as the childcare costs for two would be ridiculous. My mum works and so wouldn't be able to have baby in the day. 

Mmcheek I think girl. You were really poorly at the beginning if I remember right. 

Rees. Glad your move went well. Hope you've got your sky sorted for the grand prix this weekend!! Congrats on the blue bump!

I have my fluff stash completed now, just waiting on a few nappies to arrive from china and I'm sorted. Become incredibly obsessed with pretty nappies though! I have way too many. Just hope the gender scan was right otherwise he'll be wearing some very pretty nappies for a while! My hubby is hoping the gender scan was wrong as he is disappointed it's a girl (he's not outright said it, can tell by his face and his unwillingness to talk about anything to do with girliness!). As a result of this, baby no longer has a first name. We had decided on Darcy but it has become quite popular recently so he's gone right off it but won't discuss alternatives. I've even shown him a listof suggestions I had and he just shrugged. I hate not having a name for her. Sam has given his suggestion and talks to her calling her it. So if no otter names come up and hubby doesn't object, shes called Holly (sorry LM, I know this is your name too!). Sam loves it because when he started school a year 6 called Holly looked after him.

Well, I've waffled on for ages. Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm on my phone as Sam has hijacked the laptop to look at the cbbc website, so can't flick back and forward.


----------



## kezz_howland

Well my plan at the moment is to start maternity leave beginning of January (hopefully can alter this if I really can't cope!) but that way I get paid for Christmas holidays! So going to start it first day back if that's possible, and then have 6 months, so will go back on 6th July or something like that. Then I only have 2-3 weeks and then it's the summer holidays! Which would be really nice! Our money person at work said we wouldn't sort out maternity leave until after my 20 week scan, so I have that on 8th September, then I'll have to get the dates sorted for sure. I'm definately going to go back and work the time I have to, but after that i'm undecided. Unless they'll let me go back at work 3 days a week, which i'd be happy doing. Then again, I'm not altogether happy with the school i'm at so you never know I may just quit and move! lol


----------



## lotsakellz

I had hoped to finish in jan but quite honestly I'm not loving my school at the moment and I don't relish being huge and trying to push wheelchairs and deal with unpredictable behaviours. After having Sam I went back part time and just worked mornings. It worked really well. He's at school in the town I teach in, unfortunately that's a 30 min drive from our home so even when I'm on maternity I hve to drive there everyday. His Childminder is lovely and will take baby for the two ish months I'll be at work.
I won't get my mat1b form until 25 weeks as that's the next time I see the midwife. I'm sure school won't be happy but tough! Working in a school and having children has it's benefits but it's amazing how management can so easily forget what it's like to have young children. They certainly have at my school!


----------



## mmcheek1

hello ladies that have not been around lovely hearing from you a girl and a boy congrats so i am the only person in my family that thinks girl. i think we may disappoint them all hahaha naw we dont care. ladies if you bond with your baby then they will know your mommy. i was in the freaking army when my kids were younger and we are so close its oka your kids if you teach them manners will understand that mommy is only doing whats best for them


----------



## firstpreg

Congrats on team pink FM and Rees on team blue. Funny that you other little one said so, when my mum was pregnan she was convinced she was having a boy. My brother was adamant that I was a girl and even had the name picked out! That is what they ended up calling me in case my brother thought they had brought the worng baby home!

Good luck with your scan LM. Sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## firstpreg

why does my sig say I have 236 days to go ?????


----------



## Dizzy321

Nice to see you posting again Kelly xx


----------



## lotsakellz

Thanks hun. Still adamant you're staying yellow?! I'm really hoping I'm still team pink after Tuesday! Just bought 3 dresses, tights and a cute owl top and legging set from tesco!


----------



## truly_blessed

we're :pink: we're :pink: we're :pink: no mistaking the little hamburger lol


----------



## lintu

congrats on the blue bump Rees and the two pinks, sorry cant recall names :hugs: nice to see the girls are catching up on the boys :haha:

Im still very undecided with regards to finding out the sex, the more i think that money will be tight the more i want to find out so i can buy things. Tempted to find out and keep to ourselves, i just want to be able to buy what i see without worrying about it and i dont think i will be able to next year, so might as well start now. Im putting it to the vote, should I find out?????

Been feeling flump loads today, so fairly hefty wellies too :) i thought i was gonna be a little freaked by them but i really look farward to them, cant wait to start feeling them properly :hugs:

DH has had a fun time with his self today, we decided were going to start on the spare room at the weekend, getting it emptied and in some kind of order! so he's been putting together the cot and bouncer & mobile, hes loved every minute of it. I used the I need to make sure the bouncer and mobile work ok so i can take them back excuse :rofl:


----------



## FM_DJ

Truely_blessed- CONGRATS on team pink!! :) I'm so very sorry to hear about your father passing away. I lost both of my grandfathers this year, so I can imagine what you're going through. I'm sure he's watching out for you, and I'll be he knew you were having a girl before you did. xx!

Paual85- thank you! We are thinking of naming our little girl Brinley, but aren't set on a middle name yet. :)

LM- So excited for your scan!! :)

Reese- Thank you and congrats to you being team blue!!

Kezz- I'm in a similar situation. My husband graduates with his 2nd degree in May, so we might have to move for a job opportunity. Not sure if it would be worth it for me to go back to work for a month or two then move. Everything will work out. xx

firstpreg- thank you! Hope everything is going well for you. :)

mmcheek1- thank you! Are you going to find out? Or did I miss it?

lotsakellz- I love your girl's name! It is beautiful. :)

Lintlu- we must have posted about the same time. :) How are you feeling? Isn't feeling the baby amazing?!!

So, we've alerted most of the family that we're having a girl. We're pretty set on the name Brinley. Still unsure of a middle name. I liked Joycelyn, but hubby doesn't. Joyce is his mother's name, so I thought that would be cute. He wants something different, so back to the drawing board for the middle name. :) Hope you all are feeling great. I treated myself to a vacation day from work. I had dinner out by myself and I just finished up a fabulous pregnancy massage. An hour of total bliss. *sigh* Now for some house chores. I thought about getting some pink frosted cookies to take into work to reveal the team pink to my co-workers. :)


----------



## lintu

:hi: DJ im good ta huni, yeah I love it, sometimes I wonder if its just wind but its so irregular and a deffinate boot that im fairly sure its baby :shrug: makes me smile everytime.

Congrats on the Pink huni, what other middle names have you thought about, my girl name is Alannah Mae, its the only one Ive ever stuck with, althou I really like Leonie too

Love the pink cookies idea :rofl:


----------



## FM_DJ

I ended up stopping at a bakery and getting a cake instead. My co-workers liked it. I have a photo of it, so I'll be sure to upload it here soon. I'm really not sure what would go good with Brinley. Maybe Brinley Grace? Brinley Desiree? Brinley Elizabeth? Still working on it. ;)


----------



## fairykate

Hello everyone!!! :wave:

Hows everyone doing? What's the latest news??

Haven't really got any updates myself - haven't yet felt any definite movement from baby but feeling pretty good apart from that (aside from being knackered most of the time lol)!! :thumbup: Oh, we've chosen a name now, or are 95% on one, but keeping it a secret until bubs is born!


----------



## fairykate

firstpreg said:


> why does my sig say I have 236 days to go ?????

It's reversed the fruits on the pictures too - if you look it goes from right to left when it should be the other way around!! It actually says -236 LOL. Mental!!:wacko:

I'd re-generate a new one if I were you lol!!


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats on team pink news truly, FM, Kellz & anyone else I've missed!

Turly - sorry for your sad news. Hope you're getting lots of support xx

Rees & Kezz congrats on team blue & congrats again to anyone else I've missed!

Good luck to LM & anyone else with upcoming scans

Paula, Maz, lintu, Princesskel & you other ladies keeping team yellow - how on earth do you do it?!!! I was bursting to find out!

MM - I'm gona say pink x

Nice bump Kate!

firstpreg - maybe you're part elephant? :winkwink: Will have a wee look at my sig & see if it's misbehaving too..

Well, we had our 20 week scan & we're team :blue: ! More importantly, everything looks normal :thumbup: Measuring a bit ahead (sonographer reckons it'll be a new years eve baby!) but doc is sticking with LMP due date. I reckon he'll be early as my first was early, but who knows :wacko:

Anyone else feeling pressure on their lungs? Every time I yawn it feels like I've been winded ie. I feel like I've been thumped in the chest & struggle for breath. Stretches are helping though


----------



## Rees

LM - I'm sure your scan will be fine hun! Are you going to find out the sex?

Truly - :hugs: Are you ok hun??

Kellz - I'm watching a replay of first practice now, it's been a long 4 weeks! I'm so happy to have Sky back, and also happy that my OH went out and bought a pay as you go mobile broadband dongle today! Woohoo! I can now use my netbook and come on here properly, it's so fiddly on my phone!

firstpreg - that's an amazing story :) Luckily Tegs hasn't taken to calling Jago anything, but she kinda said Jago a few weeks before we moved, so she must have heard us talking :) We now refer to him as her baby brother Jago, so hopefully she'll start saying his name soon (which may lead to tears from me :) )

Your ticker is saying -236 days to go :lol: That's a strange error!

Kellz - there's so much cute girly stuff out there. We were in M&S yesterday and there was so much I could have bought for a baby girl and not much for a boy, what the hell do you dress them in? (So far he has a pair of cord dungaree's, a dino hat - with spikes! and a little preppy outfit which is jeans, long sleeve t-shirt, sleeveless cardi and a scarf :haha:) He's so gonna wish he was a girl when he sees pics of the outfits when he's bigger :)

Truly - yay! A girly :) There so needs to be more girls making themselves known now!

lintu - it's so much easier to find out, there's bugger all clothes that are neutral! And also it helps people to buy things before the baby is here as they can pick out cute bits in sales and stuff :)

FM - your day sounds like heaven!

Tilly - yay for team blue :) Any names yet?

Paula - how are you feeling? You felt many more movements since your worries the other week?


Girlies, you have no idea how happy I am to sit on here properly :) I can now sit down and do my siggy properly, get some blue tickers etc... :) :happydance:

Shall go and update Truly and Tilly on the list now :) Hope everyone has a good weekend, I will with the Grand Prix being back and having internet :D


----------



## Dizzy321

Morning girls :hi:

Congrats on team pink truely blessed :pink:

tillymoo - still not decided if we are team yellow or not.....thinking we will find out TBH lol I am bursting to know too :haha:

rees - yep feeling big kicks everyday now! :D I seem to have missed the flutter/bubbles stage out all together! such an amazing feeling :)

I know I have missed alot of you but I am rubbish at keeping up in here & names :dohh:

I cant stay away past 9pm at all :shrug: then spend the rest of the night getting up for the loo & I mean about 6 times lol


----------



## kezz_howland

Congrats on all the new pinks and blues everyone! There's def more girls coming out of the woodwork, but i'm inclined to think boys are dominating. Nooo! lol. 

Took the pic for my avatar today... I keep taking pics midday or evening when im massively bloated and wanted one that was morning before any bloat sets in. I think the bump size is much more reasonable on a morning! lol.

Last night I didn't feel too bloated cause we had a small tea (jacket potato with tuna mayo and salad) to see if it helped me to sleep better not having a bit one! Only problem was I wasn't bloated so then I ate a whole big bag of m&m's and made myself feel well sick! Oopsie!

Off to buy some things for my classroom today that i've neglected to get all holiday. Glad everyone's doing so well! My 20 wk scan isn't till the 8th Sep (which is actually 21 weeks!) and we couldn't have our second re-gender scan at the private place as they had a bereavement in the family and closed the place for two weeks. Might be able to get booked in for next weekend though (week before the NHS one!) I like seeing him so often it's great!


----------



## TillyMoo

kezz_howland said:


> Congrats on all the new pinks and blues everyone! There's def more girls coming out of the woodwork, but i'm inclined to think boys are dominating. Nooo! lol.
> 
> Took the pic for my avatar today... I keep taking pics midday or evening when im massively bloated and wanted one that was morning before any bloat sets in. I think the bump size is much more reasonable on a morning! lol.
> 
> Last night I didn't feel too bloated cause we had a small tea (jacket potato with tuna mayo and salad) to see if it helped me to sleep better not having a bit one! Only problem was I wasn't bloated so then I ate a whole big bag of m&m's and made myself feel well sick! Oopsie!
> 
> Off to buy some things for my classroom today that i've neglected to get all holiday. Glad everyone's doing so well! My 20 wk scan isn't till the 8th Sep (which is actually 21 weeks!) and we couldn't have our second re-gender scan at the private place as they had a bereavement in the family and closed the place for two weeks. Might be able to get booked in for next weekend though (week before the NHS one!) I like seeing him so often it's great!

Aw, you look lovely Kezz - defo looks like a real life bump.. not just bloat! I just love my bump :happydance:

Paula - come the day of the scan you're gona buckle, I can feel it! It almost wish we could find out & then 'unfind' out if that makes sense!

Rees - glad the move went well & you're reconnected to the world! We've had our boys name picked since about 10 weeks but DH & I have agreed to not talk about it - even to each other - until bubs is born in case we get sick of it! Jago is an uber cool name.. where'd you hear it? x


----------



## Dizzy321

Haha I think u must know me tillymoo, my mam has just said the same to me lol we had a bet last week £30 that I find out! She knows me too well :haha: at the end if the day I think finding out at 20 or 40 weeks are both mega exciting!! Just been to morrisons to check out their baby event but found nothing! Rubbish :( OH still thinks we have lots of time to start buying and thinks it's too early yet to start buying nappies and things grr lol think he forgets that I am halfway cooked! Been an expensive day anyway, pizzahut then big food shop and 2 pairs of clarks shoes 75quid! Lol 

So tired now, gonna have a warm bubble bath and get my pjs on all ready for x- factor tonight :D 
Hope everyone is having a nice day


----------



## TillyMoo

£30 down the drain then, hehe!! I found out at the 20 week scan with my first & it sort of helped me bond a bit with him before he was born. I figured we'd have so many 'surprises' as new parents it was one I could prepare for! Still think the ladies who choose not to find out have amazing willpower :thumbup:

Similar evening planned here Paula, shower, jim-jams, x-factor, copious amounts of chocolate...


----------



## Dizzy321

Hehe yes def down the drain I recon lol. Enjoy your night, copious amounts of chocolate sounds good :D


----------



## mmcheek1

oh my golly guys i have seriously been doing loads of homework i feel so overwhelmed i am doing 4 courses right now, we change classes every 8 weeks and i also have the house tht i get no help in 3 kids 3 dogs that are behaving horribly and a son in football geez i have been straight a bitch with my husband lately he just seems to be incompetent at times i feel like i juggle so much and he thinks its a crises when he cant figure out how much buns we need for dinner. i am very happy about the baby we played last night i would wiggle my belly and the the baby would kick it was really amuzing me. i will have to say i dont feel that happy in general lately though


----------



## LM2104

Well, some of you may remember me saying I was worried OH was going to lose his job and it has happened. His bosses are moving to a new pub next week and there is a slim chance the new owners may want to keep him on but he's not holding out much hope.

Im terrified of how we are going to manage. I dont want to raise 2 children on benefits but it is hard to find a job, especially in his trade of building. The job he has for now is not in his trade area and it took ages for him to find that and noone is going to want to employ me 5 months pregnant!

Im very stressed and teary and Im worried about the effect this is going to have on the baby.


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh no so sorry Hun that's rubbish :( I know how worrying it is, we went through it a year ago was a struggle. Try to keep your chin up x


----------



## kezz_howland

mmcheek - Cheer up mate you have a little baba on the way :) Can't you just sit down and have a talk with him? Tell him you're feeling really stressed out and it's not good for the baby and make out like 'oh it would be amazing if you could do this for me' and get round him that way? Obv I don't know him so tell me to shutup if that's hopeless advice!

LM - That really sucks! Fingers crossed they keep him on, but if not I really hope he can find another job. Something will come up. Keep your chin up - there's always a way! :)

I went to see The Inbetweeners tonight. I have to recommend it, it was hilarious! I love the series anyway, I know it's childish humour but I just think it's awesome! Laughed all the way through. OH and I wanna go see it again! lol. Has anyone else been to watch it? Also went to the pub after cinema to watch second half of the liverpool match. Wasn't exactly a night out but first time i've been to the pub (other than for a meal) in about a year! lol


----------



## mmcheek1

lol its not useless advise i guess part of it is plain me he does attemp to try but he does things so half assed tht i get cranky about how its done. i know he tries he just literally has diff standard than me. he is the kind that i could be a lazy wife and he wouldnt know it at all but unfortunately he doesnt notice tht i am not. he has a very dangerous job when he is deployed and at times i feel bad for being on his case cuz i really could lose him.
LM i am sososo sorry


----------



## KristelB

LM2104 said:


> Well, some of you may remember me saying I was worried OH was going to lose his job and it has happened. His bosses are moving to a new pub next week and there is a slim chance the new owners may want to keep him on but he's not holding out much hope.
> 
> Im terrified of how we are going to manage. I dont want to raise 2 children on benefits but it is hard to find a job, especially in his trade of building. The job he has for now is not in his trade area and it took ages for him to find that and noone is going to want to employ me 5 months pregnant!
> 
> Im very stressed and teary and Im worried about the effect this is going to have on the baby.

So sorry to hear that! I can relate. We're moving back home (3200kms away) in Novemeber, around when I am 30 weeks and at the moment DH does not have a job. I am worried, but luckily we have saved some money to tide us over for a couple of months I hope. I hope it all works out for ya hun :hugs:

*Tilley *- we're bananas today! :happydance: DH has been asking me all along when I'll be a banana, and finally today I am yay :)

As for me, had a great hour long massage on Friday. It really helped with my backpain, but for how long I do not know. With work and baby, my back is working in overdrive. I try to go atleast once a month due to the type of work I am in, but looks like I will be needing to go maybe twice a month.

Been feeling lots of movement/flutters but no kicks yet. Hoping sometime soon I will get a nice kick so DH can feel it!

Been looking for a photographer for a maternity session but boy is it expensive! Looking at around $400+ for basic services, not including prints which is pretty darn expensive too. I definitly want to do them but for what price *sigh*


----------



## FM_DJ

LM- So sorry to hear about your husband loosing his job. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. Try and keep positive. Things have a way of working out. Best wishes for you guys!

MMcheek- girly you need a you day. :)

Kristel-I also had a massage on Friday- fabulous, right?

Kezz- You have the most adorable bump ever!! :)


----------



## Rees

tilly - we liked Jago when we were having Tegan, we randomly found it on the internet and then kept bumping in to it :) OH still loved it so we were out in the local gardens having lunch and decided months ago it'd be Jago Jon for a boy :) my little JJ :)

LM - that sucks :hugs:

Paula - yay for loads of kicks :) I only feel a handful a week, can't wait for him to get bigger!

Mmcheek - :hugs: you definately need a girly day off for yourself soon! I know what you mean about not feeling happy.

Kristel - what about seeing if you can find a student to do a maternity shoot?

Kezz - lovely bump :)

I'm on my phone in work (got bored again!) So have probably missed people :)

Looking forward to 2 days off, first thing is gonna happen is a lie in! So tired that I didn't want to get up this morning, think Jago is having a growth spurt! :)

Hope those of you in the UK enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend, and those in the US are safe from Irene :hugs:

Oh, and I only have 20 weeks to go :) woohoo! :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Just took DS to the cinema to see smurfs 3d, was fab :D got a shock when I had to pay £28 though :shock: shocking !! baby was really kicking hard through the whole thing :)

so tired today! feel like this house is never going to get sorted & I cant be bothered with housework today :( I just go around in circles, it can be spotless one day and a tip the next :wacko:


----------



## daisybby03

here is my massive 22 week belly....uughh...im so uncomfortable:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1007.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dizzy321

Wow daisy! thats impressive! lovely bump :D wonder how big you will get full term x


----------



## daisybby03

I am scared to think how big I will get!


----------



## FM_DJ

Wow daisy! That is a bump! I'll be interested to see how big you get, too. So excited for twins!! :) By the way, I love your avatar. You're so pretty! :)


----------



## daisybby03

we all joke I am going to not be able to walk soon. I'll be so big I will topple over


----------



## Dizzy321

Its cause your so tiny everywhere else x


----------



## daisybby03

I am nervous what the weight of the twins will do to my body. I see a lot of twin mommas who talk about back pain and stomach muscles seperating even after they have the babies....sounds like it doesnt all go away even after the babies are born.:cry: im scared


----------



## Dizzy321

Will all be worth it when your holding your 2 babas :hugs:


----------



## FM_DJ

My mom and dad are my HEROS today!! My husband is out of town with his parents, and I'm putting in some extra hours at my "fun money job". Figure I'd just be sitting around at home on the sofa watching tv... which I can do here just as easily plus make some money. I'm the front desk greeter/receptionist at a fitness club. Anywho, I had a fruit and walnut salad for lunch, but wouldn't you know it? I'm hungry. Again. And the only thing that I'd simply die for is a McDonald's double cheese burger. My mom and dad happened to be in town running errands, so they'll be over shortly with my savior cheeseburger!!! It is quite ironic that I'll be eatting fast food while the skinny people walk in for their work outs, but I soooo don't care. I've gotta have that cheeseburger. :)


----------



## FM_DJ

Daisy- You can't possibly be anything close to octo-mom. :) The guys at work thought it would be funny to set her tummy as my computer desktop background. Fear of God right there ladies. Apparently they had to cut her belly button and along her hips because the skin was starting to rip. Ouch!! So, if 8 babies will do that, I think we'll all be ok. ;)


----------



## daisybby03

lol...yea, I cant imagine any more than 2 in there:)


----------



## mmcheek1

daisy girl those baby are looking really healthy girl you look fab there is two of them precious cargos in there you are very tiny all but you bump will will be one of those women who bounce back fast. i have really popped out this week two its going to happen darlin its just surprising when it does happen i know. girl just keep coco butter on your belly hips and butt and walk to keep muscle tone


thank you all for being concerned i had a great day with hubby and kids today we got paid finally for the first time in 6 weeks and the finances are turning around went to the mall and hot the kids some things they have deserved to have and took them to dinner. i got a steamer to battle the dog hair battle which made me feel a little better. i have to buy maternity clothes this week cuz i cant fit anything anymore. love you guys


----------



## Radiance

May I join? :)

I'm due January 30 with a boy


----------



## LM2104

Congrats radiance!

YAY for me - 20 weeks today! Cant believe Im half way through already!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Congrats on team blue radiance! 

My scan in the morning eeeeeek!


----------



## mmcheek1

yay paula mine is tomorrow i can hardly stand the wait i can not wait till i can call my baby by its name

radience congrats nice to have new people join which means another boy to the list. i find out tomorrow i am 20 weeks yesterday.
girls weeks away from 3 rd tri now


----------



## mmcheek1

LM2104 said:


> Congrats radiance!
> 
> YAY for me - 20 weeks today! Cant believe Im half way through already!!!

yayayayaay lot at the size of tht fruit so why do we go from this to a banana


----------



## lintu

wow daisy you look fab :hugs:

Weve decided if we can find out we will and keep it to ourselves, but if we cant see then we cant, it will just have to be a surprise :haha:

Major up date, i got booted that hard last night it woke me up :rofl: i must have rolled on to my front in the night and baby must have been getting squished so it booted me good and proper. I rolled on to my back and put my hand on my tummy and it just kept on going, really cute now but at the time it kinda freaked me out!!

:wohoo: Im a mango


----------



## Dizzy321

So exciting isn't it mmcheek!! 

Lintu wahoo for the big kicks! Mine make me jump sometimes they are that strong lol also almost make me wee myself if he or she kicks my bladder lol! 

Eeekk just been to mothercare and done a baby plan! Got the quinny dreami in red, maxi cosi pebble car seat in black and a fisher price rainforest play gym :D delivery date December 16th x


----------



## K477uk

Afternoon....

I seem to manage to catch up.. then can't get on for ages, so have to catch up all over! My DH is away for 2 weeks... so it's hard work with an almost 2 year old + potty training... barely get enough time to shower!

Daisy - I'm loving your bump!

Hi Radiance :wave:

mm - Glad to hear things are looking up a bit!

Paula - How did your scan go? did you stay yellow?

LM - Massive hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I have officially decided I hate potty training - we have great days of no accidents, he asks me in time to go etc.. then we have days were all we have is accidents!! I've done 3 changes already! He does tell me.... just too late!!! Roll on 7pm when it's bath and time... I may get a cuppa then!

Hope everyone is enjoying their bank holiday....


----------



## Radiance

Hey!
So does anyone have names picked yet?
I had 2 girl names that I loved! but than we learned were having a boy :)
So I have no clue now!


----------



## Dizzy321

My scan is not till the morning hun, still pretty undecided but recon I will cave and find out lol! Xx


----------



## K477uk

Oh sorry Paula... I must have misread!! I thought it was this morning!! Goodluck for tomorrow then!!

Oh I've got my scan on Wednesday!!


----------



## LM2104

Oh, K447 I know exactly how you feel. Potty training with Annie had been going brilliantly she was going on time all day at home, and even if I put a nappy on her to go out then she wasnt going in it and yesterday we had 3 accidents! Its so fustrating feels like 2 steps forward and 1 step back!!

Radiance we have picked Holly for a girl and Alfie for a boy (as you can see on my signature thing) but I secretly think I want to change the boys name to Oscar.

Good luck for the scans tomorrow, mine is Saturday, cant wait.

Ive had a really bad day with Annie today she has drawn over our living room wall and when I explained to her that I was taking away her crayons and colouring books because of her bad behaviour her reply was shut up mummy, go away! I was gobsmacked, she has never been rude like that before!


----------



## K477uk

LM - I know! We were really getting somewhere... I'm even at the stage where I don't put a nappy on for going out.. unless it's at a play area. Had a whole day out last week - no accidents! Today... well that's a different matter! I think I'm worried because he is back at nursery next week... and I know that he will have accidents... and they should be able to deal with it...

I'm impressed with the calmness you dealt with crayons!! Well done!!


----------



## mmcheek1

raiance we have picked Emberlynn for girl and wesley for boy and tomorrow we get to call the baby by the name given


----------



## lintu

radience, I like Alannah Mae for a girl & Cole or Niall for a boy :shrug:

still team yellow so guess i need to choose some middle names for boys!


----------



## K477uk

Oh I missed your name post Radiance!! 

I'm really stuck for boys names... and girls ones too!! When I was pregnant with Isaac I always liked Charlotte and Amilie... but only really liked Isaac as a boy. Now I like Amilie, but DH isn't sure... and for boys I have no idea!! We quite like Jasper... I like Oscar and Owen.. but DH doesn't! So no idea!!


----------



## TillyMoo

On iPhone so only a quick post to say hello!

Daisy- lovely bump!

Welcome radiance & congrats x

Kristel- bananas! Woo hoo!

Fm- cheeseburger... Mmmm

Lm, hope things start looking up soon hun xx

Rees- the name has stood the test of time without either of you getting fed up with it so it's clearly a great name choice for your lil man! X

Good luck for scans tomorrow paula& mm. Good luck for scan Wednesday kat & good luck to anyone else with scans coming up xxxx

Arraagghhh, darn iPhone is a pain in the a**e to use with b&b...


----------



## KristelB

DH is a huge NY Yankees fan so naturally he wants Brooklyn for baby. I don't hate it yet I don't love it but I love him and want to incorporate it somehow so I'm thinking as a middle name. But we've only come up with Mackenzie Brooklyn and maybe Sophie Brooklyn...so hard! Any ideas ladies?

As for me, I'm still researching photographers. I managed to find one but I'd be doing it at 28-29 weeks. Which may or may not be too early as I'm pretty big already. Decisions decisions!

I purchased some onesies, mind you they are for 18 & 24 months lol but you can't beat $5 clearance at walmart. They had a set of newborn sleep n play for $5 too. Going to raid this city and see if I can find anymore at any other walmarts. 

How's everyone else doing? Am I the only one that hasn't felt kicks yet?


----------



## daisybby03

noticed today my one leg got really hope and swollen. It even got a purple red color. Seems to be better once I get off my feet. still hot with blood..but not as bad. Do you think I need to worry? I have had very bad vericose veins in that leg and blood pooling in my groin region...so the doctors know about that..but the swelling scared me. DO you think as long as it is going away when I get off my feet that it;s just the veins and not something worse like preeclampsia?


----------



## mmcheek1

daisy you need to call the doctor there is a slight chance of blood clots and those can be dangerous fo you and the baby. you are preggo with twins so complications can arrie be real careful with your health dear

i like Sophie Brooklyn alot thats very cute kristel


----------



## mmcheek1

by the way daisy i have a 12 yr old named nathan he is a fabulous kids great name


----------



## daisybby03

Yeah, hubby and I love Nathan:) We never could fully agree on any girls names except Emily. It just feels right. I never thought picking 2 names would be so hard!
Legs seems to be better now that I have it raised up. It's so hard to stay off my feet with a 2 year old, I do my best..also I work 2 days a week and I am on my feet all 8.5 hours and today was one of the days I worked...I try to sit when I can but that's not very often. Not sure how long I will be able to work...


----------



## LM2104

Daisy phone the Doctor!!!

Good luck for scans today. 

Baby is kicking so hard now and at all times through the day and night, i love it!

Has anyone heard from the ladies who were in the path of hurricane Irene since it hit?


----------



## lintu

Hiya guys quick one, I said yesterday bout baby being really active and getting lots of movement but iv had nothing since :shrug: is this normal with your first??


----------



## 21p1eco

they have sleeping and waking cycles lintu, so they will most likely be awake at night and sleep during the day. i would only worry if it has been a couple of days and not felt anything, and even then it would probably be fine but you could get it checked out at hospital or midwife to put your mind at ease.


----------



## K477uk

Lintu - remember they are also quite tiny and good at hiding!!

Hope your scans go well today Paula and MM!!

I need to stay in for a cake tin delivery, but also want to find something to do that won't involve staying in all day, any ideas??


----------



## lintu

Thanx guys keep telling myself it's only small and still early, can't help stressing :) got my scan next week


----------



## K477uk

Try drinking a cold sugery drink.. that should wake them up - but it is perfectly normal!!

How are you otherwise?


----------



## kezz_howland

Agh I have to stop missing days at a time!

k477 - You like really similar names to me! I had a name all picked out for a girl, but its a boy so OH and I have been over a hundred names and he can't pick one single name that he really likes! It's driving me crazy. At the minute we're mulling over Kyran and Reggie, but I love Isaac and OH doesn't, I also like Jasper, Rupert, Oscar, Kayden, George, Cole... but nope! OH just goes 'err...it's alriiiiiight' to everything. If he doesn't pick something soon i'm going to tell him where to go and I'm choosing! lol. We had decided on Myka but figured everyone would just shorten it to Mike, and we know a Mike and don't want our child called it...if you know what I mean! lol.

We finally have our second private scan booked. You might remember I went for the gender scan at 16 weeks, and he said he'd do another one 'just to be sure and to prove to us it was a boy' a week later. But then he rang to cancel because he had to close the place for personal reasons. Well I rang at the weekend and they can squeeze me in this Saturday so I get to see him again, and this time he should be big enough for us to see his thingy more clearly! I'm still half secretly hoping he's going to turn round and say it's a girl, even though we've decorated the whole nursery blue and nautical and bought all his clothes and everything else! haha. But I so wouldn't care if he said it was a girl, i'd just start again! ;) Don't think OH would be impressed though.

Daisy - That is quite a bump! it's fabulous, but I bet it's starting to really weigh you down! Take every opportunity to sit down (or sleep!!). Are you having them naturally? I would love to have twins, I hope my next one is a two...hehe.

Paula and Lintu - I feel his lovely movement everyday now, and have had some light kicks but nothing that would wake me up. Can't wait for the first big attack! haha

mmcheek - so glad everything's looking a little better for you hun.

Well i've had a bad morning, woke up to find milk is off and no bread so no breakfast, so i've eaten a pack of sweets instead! Naughty Kerry!! No wonder this baby isn't kicking me... he's comatosed on sugar or something!! :)


----------



## K477uk

I was always really pleased with Isaac... kinda hoping this one isn't a boy, as I'm not as keen on other boys names!! Oh well! my DH is exactly the same... just doesn't offer any names himself!!

I think I am going to go into town, to get myself out of the house.....


----------



## mmcheek1

i know its the day its finally here. thought i would be scared that they will see something wrong since we choose to have no gender scans but i am only filled will excitement we get to see our baby today. i am such a worrier that if i found out something was wrong it would torture me the entire pregnancy. hubby said that i am the type that needs to hold my baby so the emotions would run in instead of analyzing it a thousand times in my head till i wasn't healthy anymore. he is right about that. i would be in a foul mood. i don't think genetic testing is for paranoid freaks like me


----------



## mmcheek1

so i am going to admit to you ladies something i have not told my family i a secretly wanting a girl. i feel terrible all i have said is that i don't care just want healthy and i know hubby secretly wants a boy but i want this to be a little bundle o pink. i am so bad but i know as soon as i see a penis i will be just fine. i watch my son Nathan and he is such a light in my life even a 12 that i can't imagine why i am wanting a girl lol my daughter would kill me for saying that cause they are truely a joy in my life as well


----------



## TillyMoo

lintu said:


> Thanx guys keep telling myself it's only small and still early, can't help stressing :) got my scan next week

Yup, totally normal hun. In fact when looking through my maternity notes from 2007 (comparing this pregnancy with my pervious pregnancy) I saw I went to the hospital at 19 weeks for the exact same reason & was told baby was fine, just hiding! xx


----------



## LM2104

mm I secretly want a boy... Although I wont say it out loud, and I will be perfectly happy with a girl, but I really want to give my OH the son he wants so much! 

Im sure lots of people lean one way or the other with gender but all that matters at the end of the day is that even if its the opposite gender to what we were expecting or hoping for we will love it just the same!


----------



## mmcheek1

this is true so true i have been teary eyed all morning just waiting for 220 pm to roll around good thing i have class this morning through 1245 or i would be bonkers by then. i want to go buy something specifically for the baby i know i am having not just the general i dea i have been waiting i feel like i am going to bust lol


----------



## Rees

Daisy - fab bump! I'm sure you'll be fine after they're here! My back hurts from when I was pregnant with Tegan still, but I was never very fit to begin with!

Radiance - congrats on the blue bump :) Will add you to the list :) 

Kat - I never want to potty train Tegs! I don't think she's quite ready yet, maybe I'll wait until just after her birthday (Only 28 days to go!)

Radiance - We could only think of a boys name so I was convinced I was team pink again, but then it was obviously a boy and he's being called Jago Jon, we picked it when I was about 10 weeks and it was a name we liked for our daughter (we were unintentionally team yellow)

LM - :hugs: We watch Tegan like a hawk now with her crayons, her stair gate that used to block the kitchen off got covered in pen, as did the door to the kitchen. She more interested in DVD's since we moved and keeps wanting to watch different ones, and hardly ever draws, but plays more with her piano now! She has been told off about colouring on the walls and items of furniture and she makes sure we look at her just before she does it as she knows she's being naughty :haha: little bugger!

Kristel - I quite like Sophie Brooklyn :) rolls off the tongue quite easy :) I've felt little nudges but not big kicks, according to my notes I have an anterior placenta so that's why - I think Jago did that on purpose so that his big sister doesn't kick the shit out of him too much before he's born!

Daisy - I'd speak to someone about your leg, just to give you peace of mind more than anything, sounds scary :(

Lintu - Tegs would have her quiet days and her active days, they have so much room at the moment so baby is probably enjoying a bit of a swim :) Apparently we're now meant to count movements from 28 weeks, which is about the time they start to grow out of room and we feel more. Lie down and give baby a poke and see if anything happens (I'm so mean with the poking but it works most of the time!)

mmcheek - good luck today :hugs: I'm totally with you with wanting a girl! I'd convinced myself it was another girl and that I'd get my way and call her Imelda May! But nope, OH got his way and got his son, I had a little cry when we saw his balls, but they were tears of happiness as I did want one of each, but would rather have tried for a 3rd to get our boy!

Paula - can't wait to see if you caved at your scan :)


I had a bit of a scare yesterday ladies, was carrying Tegan down in the morning and she started to cling tight to me and then the next thing I know I'm falling through the air and landing on my knees! I managed to keep Tegan in my arms but I think I jolted my back and hurt my side a bit, got sent back to bed by the OH after I shouted at him for going to the toilet instead of taking Tegs downstairs for me. I have no idea how I managed to miss the last two stairs :( I slept until lunchtime after that and then had a late afternoon nap! Kept getting little pains etc... but I hardly ate, had no appetite at all, which is rather unusual. OH still went ahead and went to the cinema in the evening with his brother and a few friends, so I made him go to Dominoes and grab a pizza when he came back. I didn't go to bed until 2am! Was cross-stitching which was rather relaxing :)

Today though everything seems to be fine apart from me being sleepy (didn't get up until 10am!) I think Jago must be having a bit of a growth spurt!

It's so nice to be able to buy blue! But there's not much nice stuff around :( Looks like he'll have to be a typical boy and live in joggers and t-shirts at this rate! I've got a few cute outfits but I see loads of pretty girls clothes! Those who are on team pink I'm very jealous - it's so easy to buy for a girl!

Hope everyone has a nice day, particularly Paula and mmcheek with scans :D It's grey here today so will be heading out for a walk in a bit, just having a cuppa and some biscuits to help my lunch go down :) xx


----------



## K477uk

Yeah.. just keep her in nappies forever!!

Make sure you take care of yourself hun... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rees

Sounds a bit easier Kat to keep her in nappies! :lol: If she's not potty trained a few weeks before Christmas I'm stopping it, don't fancy having her regress when Jago arrives so will then wait until Feb to attempt her again, hopefully with me being off from mid-November we can get somewhere :) (Yay for 3 weeks winter holidays before my mat leave!)

I am feeling a lot better now than yesterday, luckily I landed on my knees and Tegs didn't squash Jago, I felt a few little nudges from him this morning so that was reassuring, I might invest in a doppler now though just so I know he's still there as I won't be feeling much movement, just gotta convince Luke now!

How's the potty training going today? xx


----------



## K477uk

I don't want to jinx it!! Had an accident during nap time, which seems to be more frequent, but a successful shopping trip out too! I think he gets fustrated when I ask him all the time, but then he doesn't always tell me in time! Nursery on Weds was a set back, and I think he will almost start again going back to nursery next week.. but we'll see!


----------



## Rees

Hopefully this week will help to get things sorted and he'll settle in to saying when he wants to go :hugs:


----------



## daisybby03

My leg is better when I am resting. I looked up having one swollen leg during pregnancy and it say to worry when it wont go away with rest. Mine is only bad when I am up on my feet. I have called the doctor several times about the blood in my leg and they keep telling me there is nothing they can do about it. I have started wearing my belly belt and I am hoping that will help out. I just cant believe all the pressure these guys are putting on my body! I am just going to try to take it easy today. Car is in the shop...so I cant go shopping anyways:)

Kezz- yes, I do plan to deliver them naturally (vaginally with epidural)...although I am so scared to. I know I have done it once before...but this time is so different! There are 2 of them! LOL. If I have to have a c-section I will be ok with it. I am really strict with my weight (when no pregnant) and love the stay very fit...I am afraid if I have a section it will be harder to get rid of the baby pudge. But I want the safest delievery for the babies and if a sections in the safest, that's what I will do!


----------



## lintu

K477uk said:


> Try drinking a cold sugery drink.. that should wake them up - but it is perfectly normal!!
> 
> How are you otherwise?

I'm good ta huni, seem to be loosing my appitite a little, and after stressing iv had a couple of little nudges so I'm a little calmer now :hugs:


----------



## KristelB

Rees - I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta too. Had my scan
2 weeks ago and never asked nor was it mentioned but were gonna go for another scan in a few weeks to confirm that baby is really a girl before we start decorating the nursery. Otherwise I guess I just 'patiently' keep waiting for the big kicks hehe. Hope you're feeling well after that fall. Sounded so scary when I read it. I had 2 falls in my 1st trimester but luckily no bleeding or cramps.

Daisy - love your profile pic - so beautiful and natural looking. Would love my maternity photos to look like that :) glad to hear your leg is better when resting - sounds lovely just to be relaxing. Another 8 1/2 weeks before I can atleast try to do that. 

Hope all the scans went well :)


----------



## Dizzy321

I am on team :blue: girls :happydance: knew I was anyway (or had a feeling I was!) so soo excited!! been shopping totally worn out now :sleep:


----------



## kezz_howland

Yay! Welcome to the blue team Paula! :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Thank you Kezz :D


----------



## TillyMoo

paula85 said:


> I am on team :blue: girls :happydance: knew I was anyway (or had a feeling I was!) so soo excited!! been shopping totally worn out now :sleep:

yay paula! congrats hun xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks tillymoo! :D


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats on team blue!


----------



## lintu

Congrats on your blue bundle paula xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

thanks hun :) xx


----------



## LM2104

Congrats on the blue bump paula!!


----------



## daisybby03

yeah! another blue:) congrats!


----------



## K477uk

Congrats on the blue Paula!!!!! The boys seem to be taking over this month!!

I have my scan tomorrow morning!! :dance: But I am a little peed off with my friend... please excuse the rant, but at the mo I have no one else as DH is away! Anyway as DH is away I had arranged for my friend to have Isaac and my mum was going to come with me to the scan... I had looked after her girls quite a few times this holiday (not that it should make a difference, but..). So I reminded her last week, yep all fine. I text this afternoon, and she has finally texted back a minute ago saying that her husband had whisked her away for a surprise hotel break. Now.. I'm not upset that she can't do it, I am peed off that it has taken this long to let me know - they went yesterday, and also her husband was around when I first asked and reminded.. I am good friends with him, so he could have told me! This leaves me with no one to have Isaac, as my other friends work, or are away... it's too late to orgnise him going into nursery and that leaves my mum - who I really wanted in there with me! grrr.... I know my hormones aren't great at the mo, plus emotions are already running high as DH is away - but ARGGGHHHH!! I am so unbelievely cross! Sorry to rant on...

On a lighter note my other friends are coming over tonight for takeaway!


----------



## Dizzy321

thanks :) will you be finding out the sex tomorrow?


----------



## K477uk

I hope not too! Unless I get flashed!!


----------



## lintu

aww huni thats poo, i hate when people let you down :grr: can you not take Isaac with you? Im taking my Niece she's so excited to see her cousin, bless her shes been counting down the days


----------



## K477uk

I don't think you can.. or at least they are not allowed in the scanning room - I think I will end up taking him, but he'll prob have to sit in the waiting room with my mum.

It's not so much the being let down.. it's the fact that it was so late, that I couldn't organise anything else... I asked her over a month ago! Oh well.. let it go Kathryn!


----------



## lintu

nah hun you have every right to be pissed, my sister took my niece when she was 3?? surely they will understand :shrug:


----------



## mmcheek1

its a perfect healthy baby boy i am so happy i thought i wanted a girl my husband is carrying around the shot of only his penis its really funny
Wesley James
my placenta is really low gotta go back in a month and see if it moves up


----------



## TillyMoo

mmcheek1 said:


> its a perfect healthy baby boy i am so happy i thought i wanted a girl my husband is carrying around the shot of only his penis its really funny
> Wesley James
> my placenta is really low gotta go back in a month and see if it moves up

congrats hun! welcome to club blue! x


----------



## K477uk

Congrats on the blue bundle MM!!

Lintu - Thanks x I've just been speaking to another friend, who told me they allowed her LO into the scanning room - they seem like they are more flexible than the leaftlet suggests! Hurrah!!!

I'm over my pissyness now - after a good Indian and a chin-wag with friends!


----------



## daisybby03

yeah! ANOTHER BLUE! there are so many blues in january


----------



## KristelB

Congrats Paula and MM for team blue :blue: :happydance:


----------



## FM_DJ

Congrats team blues! :) 

mm- I know what you mean. I almost wanted a boy more. Not sure if that is because my husband wanted a boy. When the nurse told us girl- I was spending the next 3 minutes thinking 100 miles per hour about how she's a she! And you know what, I'm just as excited as I would have been for a boy. But I know what you mean wanting one a bit more than the other. :)


----------



## 3RARwife

congrats paula and MM on team :blue: 

:happydance:


----------



## lintu

Good luck today Karen


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks everyone :D 

mmcheek - congrats on team blue too!

good luck for scan K447uk - sorry i dont know your name :blush:

21 weeks today!! Baby was measuring big on scans yesterday lol! the measurements were coming up 22 weeks & the AC was right at the top line so the sonographer said could be a baby baby boy!! 

Back to work today after 4 days off.......:( glad its only a 3 day week then the weekend again x


----------



## Jaz02

Rees could you please change my team yellow to a :pink:!!!

IT'S A GIRL!!! :happydance:

I tried to stay yellow but I knew as soon as I saw what was missing between her legs and the sonographer confirmed that it was a girl :) I was fully 85% sure it was going to be a boy so when she said girl it took a few minutes to sink in lol but I couldnt be happier. Both me and OH are over the moon at expecting another little girl but it would have been nice to have a boy as this is our last child :cry:. But I wouldnt change my baby for anything in the world. It's just a shame that OH is so determined to only have 2 children and not a single one more :growlmad:. 

Team pink :cloud9: Im soo happy :flower:

And congrats ladies on all the scans! Wow so many boys expected in Jan! But the girls are catching up! :haha:


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations on team :pink: Jaz :D


----------



## jfor3

Congratulations to everyone on your 20 weeks scan news! 

I have my scan tomorrow and can't wait to find out if baba is a boy or girl. My youngest son is 4 and has said if it's a boy then he wants me to send it back - but I can't help but feel it is a boy so we'll have to cross that bridge if and when we come to it!


----------



## LM2104

Congrats Jaz! 

jfor3 I know what you mean Annie is adamant that we are not having a another baby girl because she is our special girl... Will have to wait and see.

Its so exciting finding out what everyone is having, Saturday cannot come quick enough as far as I am concerned!!!!


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats mm on team blue!


----------



## 21p1eco

welcome to team pink Jaz!


----------



## kezz_howland

Congrats Jaz!

Conrats MMcheek! Woo another blue! :) What does that mean then, that your placenta is low? Just out of curiosity! lol


----------



## mmcheek1

it means if that the baby implanted very low and if the placenta does not move up then the nutrient is compromised and there is a risk of the placenta rupturing during labor so a few things will need to happen first of all frequent u/s in ensure proper growth and no sex for the remainder of the pregnancy. i am on intercourse and exercise restriction right now,possible hospitalization and probability of c- section in week 37 or so. the tech said we will be able to tell more in 4 weeks but, it makes sense cause i have been really sore down there and sex has been painful lately so those could be symptom


----------



## kezz_howland

Gosh... hope it moves up for you! :) 

I went into work today to try and tidy my room up ready for being back in work properly tomorrow, and when I left it still looked a mess! And I was busy there for four hours (of my holidays!!) trying to get stuff done. Not looking forward to being back at work officially tomorrow. I've loved being lazy at home for 6 weeks!


----------



## Princesskell

When do you start back Kezz? We have had major building work in our whole school over the summer and not been allowed in at all. We are going in to a different classroom until October so are in Monday to move classrooms around, then training day on Tuesday and the kids are back in Wednesday.
I've usually been in before now and am getting really jittery! Just been making table names and reading grids today to keep myself occupied!!


----------



## BlaireUK

Hi Rees! I'm now officially team BLUE!! BlaireUK, due 10 Jan. X


----------



## Dizzy321

Woah!! another blue! congrats! :blue::baby:

Ah I for got to say, my placenta in anterior.....so thats why I never felt baby move until later


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats on your pink news Jaz & congrats on your blue news Blaire!

Hope your placenta moves up MM!

Ahh, makes sense Paula.. am sure it's a comfort to know that's why you had no feeling until later - am sure other mummies reading this will take comfort in knowing that this might be why they haven't felt any kicks yet!

Rees- you have an anterior placenta too, don't you? Had a good laugh at your comment about Jago using the placenta as protection against his big sis kicking the crap out of him!

My wee fella is three so I'm lucky he's at the age where he understands my tummy is a 'go gentle' area!


----------



## FM_DJ

Congrats Jaz on team pink! Congrats Blaire on team blue! :)

Seems like the boys are taking over in January. Hope you all are feeling well and are in good spirits! It sure is nice logging on here and seeing all of us finding out if we're having boys or girls. Makes for interesting reading. I got off of work earlier than usual today, so I'm tossing laundry in the wash and catching up on some house chores. I might be able to squeak in a nap. I could sure use one today! :)


----------



## K477uk

COngrats on all the team blue news!!!

I stayed Yellow!!! After the ordeal yesterday, Isaac had a terrible night sleep - going to be around 10pm, then waking at 5:30. I took him with my mum to the hospital on the off chance they would let us all in, and they did!! :dance: but Isaac decided to be a real pain, because he was tired! So mum took him out and he feel asleep - so even she managed to get back in! And to top it all I need to go back! She couldn't decent image of the diaphram and stomach, and doesn't think anything is wrong, but just wants to be sure - so I'm booked in a week on Friday and my DH is back!!!!

Talking about schools - I was lucky enough to get a phone call from my Head today asking if I had done the data analysis... She was lucky not to get a complete earful! (it was a mini earfull!!) Stupid cow! I can barely have a cup of tea with Isaac around, let alone sit on a computer and do data analysis!!

I think my hormones are making me whinge more!

Paula - glad to hear there is a good reason why you weren't feeling kicks!!

MM - I've got my fingers crossed that your placenta moves up!

FM - I have plenty of laundry to do if you fancy it!

Love to all x


----------



## Maz1510

congrats on all the team Pinks and Blues. I feel like a rarity being team yellow, i really dont want to know what it is but reading all your exciting news makes me want to know. lol. especially as its kicking around loads now! I love it!

All well this end really finally feel normal again lol, except (TMI ALERT!!) i already have a very sore bottom! :blush: Anyone notice old farmer giles rearing his ugly head early?? i was hoping to avoid untill all that pushing, but my goodness it is by far the most annoying thing yet! lol. Sickness has gone but am avoiding meat now so i dont feel like shite! lol. 

Can wait to have a more pregnant looking bump so i dont feel so fake. lol. i feel like i look like a elephant already! work uniform is not going to last much longer thats for sure!! lol. xx


----------



## K477uk

I was very tempted to find out today Maz... but I remember loving the feeling of excitement during labour of being about to find out!!

I haven't had farmer giles (!!) again.... hoping that one doesn't return!

I am knackered.. and going to bed now!


----------



## XxCalxX

Hey everyone,hope you are all well, i havent posted in this thread in a while..been a busy bee sorting out mine and OHs flat as we are moving in a few weeks to a 2 bed house :) am so excited as it means i can create the nursery for bubs :D can't decide on a theme though! anyone have any ideas on boyish themes?


----------



## FM_DJ

K477uk said:


> COngrats on all the team blue news!!!
> 
> I stayed Yellow!!! After the ordeal yesterday, Isaac had a terrible night sleep - going to be around 10pm, then waking at 5:30. I took him with my mum to the hospital on the off chance they would let us all in, and they did!! :dance: but Isaac decided to be a real pain, because he was tired! So mum took him out and he feel asleep - so even she managed to get back in! And to top it all I need to go back! She couldn't decent image of the diaphram and stomach, and doesn't think anything is wrong, but just wants to be sure - so I'm booked in a week on Friday and my DH is back!!!!
> 
> FM - I have plenty of laundry to do if you fancy it!

You stayed yellow! :) Sorry you have to go back again, but glad they offered it to you to make sure everything is as it should be. I know I said I'd be doing laundry.... somewhere along the lines of this evening I got sidetracked. :blush: Guess I'll have to do it tomorrow then. :dohh:


----------



## Duejan2012

Hi ladies i havnt been on in a while either been super super busy, I just wanted to update saying i had my scan yesterday and i am team BLUE!!!! YAY so if i can be updated on first page rees thanks. Wow k477 good job on staying team yellow. Anyway gotta run i will try to check up more often with all you wonderful ladies!!!


----------



## LM2104

Gosh I wonder how many blue bumps we could possibly have in this thread?!

I had quite bad Braxton Hicks last I could really feel them tightening.

K447 - So glad you get to go for the scan with your DH, hope all is well and you dont get flashed!!

Only 48 hours to go until my scan ladies, I can hardly contain my excitement. Im allowed to get all the clothes down from the loft after the scan!!


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies congrats on staying yellow K, bummer u have to go back these babies are sooo uncooperative, I'm still undecided what to do :shrug: 

Can't believe how many boys we have this mth, will be interesting to get the final tally up in jan xxxxx

As for the farmer at the moment I'm fine, but really suffered early on :( I found that ice worked wonders for me, soooo cold tgi :rofl: but really solved my problem, luckily the constipation cleared up and they did too


----------



## Rees

Kristel - I mentioned about not feeling as many movements as I had with my daughter at the same stage and she said nothing, but I looked in my notes and it was in there!

Paula - congrats on team blue :D

Kat - :hugs: Did you end up taking him in? I could have had my mum and Tegan in with me but Tegs was a bit noisy and as the consultant needed to talk to me I decided to leave her and my mum outside!

mmcheek - awwww! Boy! :) I was the same as you wanting a girl but so happy to be having a boy :) :hugs:

Jaz - awwwww! So nice that you caved :) You're OH might change his mind in a few years time and maybe decide that he wants one more crack at trying for a boy :)

Blaire - another blue! We certainly are having a boy boom at the moment! I expect many of the team yellow's will end up with girlies :)

Tilly - yep! Anterior placenta here, although I've started to feel a few nudges low down when I get home from work at night. Tegan really doesn't understand that she can't climb all over mummy like she does with daddy! It's a pain in the arse to keep having to remind her to be gentle because her little brother is growing away in there! Sometimes she'll stand, pull up her top and puff out her belly to look like mummy though, so she does kinda know just likes to play rough!

Kat - that's amazing that you get to go back when DH is back home! I have my second 20 week scan on Monday, thinking of just going up with my mum and leaving Tegs at home with daddy! Would make it easier :) My mum got to see Tegs at 20 weeks and I know she wants to see Jago too, although MIL wants to come to the growth scan - I don't think so!

Maz - you must have the best job where uniform doesn't have to be a problem :) I'm sure your ladies won't mind seeing your bump :)

Cal - I quite like a dinosaur themed room :) But might just paint his room blue, going to do a dinosaur cross stitch with Jago on it for his door, tempted to sand the door a bit on the sides because it sticks, but his door will be open and he won't be in it until next summer anyway!

DueJan - yay for team blue :)

LM - good luck for the scan :)



I have a stiff back again today, but this time it's my own fault - I slept on the floor in Tegan's room for 2 and a half hours last night, she was only calm and would settle down and go to sleep if mummy was with her, I woke up at 3am for my nightly pee and crept back into my own bed. We need to take the sides off of her cot asap or buy her a big girls bed so I can climb in with her! She was fine in our bed but nooooo, daddy was adamant to put her back in her room :(

Either Jago is getting big or he's moving more low down but I'm starting to feel more movement, most of it is nudges but I'm sure that yesterday I could feel him trying to somersault :D 

I had a massive craving yesterday, I smelt curry on the train at 8am and really wanted curry! Had to wait until 12 when my cashier arrived and went out and got a chicken tikka bap and then had a microwave curry for my tea! I think Jago loved it but I'm not too sure about the OH in bed last night :haha: It's such a random craving, and to be honest I could eat curry again today! mmmmmmmm.....

Will have to resist it though or I will be very smelly!

Hope everyone has a good day :) List is update, 8 team :yellow: 9 team :pink: and 14 team :blue: These girlies need to start showing their bits! :)


----------



## Rees

Oh, totally forgot about this but BeccaGal PM'd me the other day, we have a siggy if anyone wants to add it, it's currently under PrincessKell's sig :) and looks like this...
https://jokerette.com/january_snowangels2012.gif

If anyone wants to add it just go into your UserCP up at the top, go into edit signature and put in 
https://jokerette.com/january_snowangels2012.gif 

but add at the end

It's very pretty :)


----------



## mmcheek1

waanted to pop in say hello i have been hella busy this week with school and kids sports i am so tired we are going to see the in-laws and i dont know if i have the strength for the trip i am that tired. what is farmers? om my golly how many boys are there for this month . we could make a sports team for sure. yellow's well i guess your all girls no i am kidding but good job with your self restraint. i will comment more on everybody's week later heading to school wanted to say hi hi hi


----------



## Rees

mmcheek - farmer giles = piles :) Enjoy school :)


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks for updating Rees xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

i have my scan tomorrow, hoping to find out the sex so will update tomorrow evening :D ooo and im actually due the 25th! but i have a feeling i will be put forward as i know when i DTD :haha: xxx


----------



## jfor3

Hi - just to let you know we're a team blue aswell! Scan went well and he certainly wasn't shy in flashing us his bits so no doubts!


----------



## Dizzy321

wow another blue!! congrats jfor3 :blue:


----------



## lintu

oh my lord ladies, Iv been shopping today with my sis and im goosed :( im soooo sleepy i could sleep where i stand!!!

but on a plus note, iv found another pram :haha: im never gonna make my mind up at this rate


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey ladies, just dropping in to say hi. we went for our scan yesterday and were very pleased baby is doing well and healthy :D and we are team yellow.. I have a low laying placenta though so i get another scan at 31weeks!
i couldnt even tell what baby was by looking, we ummm'd and ahhhh'd for a while on whether to find ot, and in the end the scan lady (whome i have known since my follical scans) said we were taking too long and she made the decision for us not to know haha.. deffo took the pressure off i must admit!
hope your all well xxx

oh and just to let u know if any other mummies are feeling the same, i dont feel baby loads only a handful of times throughout the day, this is because our baby is very lazy haha :) atleast we know that theres nothing wrong he/she is just a very unactive baby so im happy :) hopefully he/she will be this chilled when he/she comes out!! xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

mrs g what hav they said about your low lyingplacenta i ave that two. i had a few spots of blood today so i went to doctor nothing appears to be wrong and i have to be monitored they also said no sex and may put me on bed rest. i go for another scan in 4 weeks which is 24 weeks for me. congrats on staying team yellow


my friend due in January is having a boy too must be the month for it


----------



## KristelB

Rees said:


> Oh, totally forgot about this but BeccaGal PM'd me the other day, we have a siggy if anyone wants to add it, it's currently under PrincessKell's sig :) and looks like this...
> https://jokerette.com/january_snowangels2012.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to add it just go into your UserCP up at the top, go into edit signature and put in
> https://jokerette.com/january_snowangels2012.gif
> 
> but add at the end
> 
> It's very pretty :)

LOVIN' IT!! Adding it to my siggy :)

Happy to hear that all the scans are going so well. Congrats to all the new team blues and pinks! :happydance

Booked my maternity photos session today. Can't wait for it!! Doing it pretty early at about 28weeks but I really wanted to do it before I move across the country, plus I love this photographer's work. I've also been looking for a photographer for newborn photos and I've narrowed it down to 2 so just need to make the decision.


----------



## Dizzy321

Booking a 4d scan today for when I am 27 weeks so 6 weeks time! :happydance:

Also its quite common to have a low lying placenta at the 20 week scan.....it almost always moves up with your growing uterus so dont panic ladies! :)


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: my hubby just felt my little nudger, up to now he's been a little fed up cos he couldn't feel it or it wouldn't perform on demand for him, but he felt it today :wohoo: 

Good luck for all the scans today


----------



## daisybby03

MrsG, I think you are right about getting a chilled baby. My DD movies like a mexican jumping bean when I was pregnant and to the day at 2 she does not stay still:) even in her high chair she would move around up and down on her knees to her butt...the child cant stop moving! My SIL was pregnant with a calm baby that NEVER moved and to this day my niece is a calm quiet child. In this pregnancy for me, my boy is ALWAYS moving and my girl is the calm quiet one, so I think that;s what they will be like after birth. 1 outa 3 kids will be calm...I'll take it:)


----------



## K477uk

Rees said:


> Kat - :hugs: Did you end up taking him in? I could have had my mum and Tegan in with me but Tegs was a bit noisy and as the consultant needed to talk to me I decided to leave her and my mum outside!
> 
> Kat - that's amazing that you get to go back when DH is back home! I have my second 20 week scan on Monday, thinking of just going up with my mum and leaving Tegs at home with daddy! Would make it easier :) My mum got to see Tegs at 20 weeks and I know she wants to see Jago too, although MIL wants to come to the growth scan - I don't think so

Yes, I ended up taking him in for a little bit, but he was overtired, so not co-operating!! Mum took him back out and he feel asleep, so she came back in with him. When he was in he just wanted Chuggington on the TV screen - he woke just before we left and said goodbye picture of mummies tummy!

Hope you back is feeling better!



mmcheek1 said:


> waanted to pop in say hello i have been hella busy this week with school and kids sports i am so tired we are going to see the in-laws and i dont know if i have the strength for the trip i am that tired. what is farmers? om my golly how many boys are there for this month . we could make a sports team for sure. yellow's well i guess your all girls no i am kidding but good job with your self restraint. i will comment more on everybody's week later heading to school wanted to say hi hi hi

Hope you are feeling less tired soon!

Daisy - it must be nice to have the different personalities already!

I can't believe it is my last day of my holiday (bar the weekend!!) but on the plus side... 15 weeks of school maximum before I go - and hopefully I leave fully!! If I can find another job whilst on maternity!


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone :) hows everyone today
i found out few days ago im Team Pink ! :)


----------



## mmcheek1

Fruitymeli said:


> hi everyone :) hows everyone today
> i found out few days ago im Team Pink ! :)

good hun we need more girls congrats


----------



## Radiance

WOW! There are so many of us having boys!
Glad to see there are some team pink :)
I go back in month to make sure it's a boy :)
I feel so huge today, I have only gained a half of a pound
this month but I am sticking out insanely!


----------



## LM2104

Congrats Frutimeli!!

YAY, its my turn today! Scan at 8am hopeful update you on my team later!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck lm2174 x


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey ladies, I am in need of some urgent advice :(

I started getting this pain in my right side on Wednesday afternoon, a lot like stitch. I thought it was wind, and it eased off after a while. Then I had it all day Thursday on and off, sometimes it would start when i'd been sitting down, and would go off if I was walking around for a bit, but sometimes it would just come on without any reason at all. It was really really painful and made me struggle to walk properly.

Then it went off at about 5 o'clock and I felt fine. I planned to ring doctors Friday to get an appointment but then I woke up Friday absolutely fine and had no pain all day. Assuming it had gone off I didn't bother ringing the doctor, then typically at 6pm it started again, but not as intense as the night before. Last night I got it in the night and also have it now, but again not intense yet. But it can get really intense really quick and then dissappear again.

I don't feel poorly in any other way, I feel fine. Has anyone get any ideas? Doctors are now closed and I don't know whether I'd be laughed out of A&E! And I don't have the midwife's direct number, it's just the department at the hospital that you're given the number for.

Baby is still moving around and everything. I'm worried and dunno what to do! I have a class full of children on Monday morning!!


----------



## Princesskell

Hi kezz,
I'm sure it's nothing-they say pains are ligaments don't they and unless accompanied with red blood it is ok. But just to be sure and as it sounds pretty bad I would check? You might have just pulled something? Is there a number for your dr out of hours? Like an emergency weekend number? My midwife gave me her number for emergencies too-have you checked on your notes or check online for some help in the area? I would only go to a&e in absolute emergency but that's just me!! Any worries about baby is an emergency isn't it.
You do need to make sure it's ok before monday-our kids are back in Wednesday and I'm spending as much time with my feet in the air as possible!

Hope others can give some good advice :hugs: x


----------



## K477uk

It could be braxton hicks combined with stretching pains.. As Kell says they say not to worry to much unless accompanied by blood. If baby is moving ok, thalen that should reassure you! Obviously if it gets worse ring the MW out of hours numbers.. Personally I would do that rather than going to A&E as they are directly linked to labour ward and better equipped!


----------



## kezz_howland

I rang the maternity ward at hospital and the labour ward are going to see me as an outpatient? No idea why the labour ward but anyway i'm off there now. Typically the pain isn't as bad at the moment! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck Kezz xx


----------



## K477uk

You're prob going to labour ward as preg day care is shut! Don't worry about that, they'll check you out... Hope it goes ok x


----------



## lintu

good luck kezz, sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

kezz- I had the same thing for awhile, it was just my placenta moving up after getting bigger :)

Hope everything turns out okay :hugs:


----------



## LM2104

So I had my scan. Baby is healthy, measuring a little small and one of the measurements they do in the brain is slightly smaller than average but she said they tend not to worry about that as its hard to get a measurement on.

Baby was a bit awkward and we couldnt get a view so we think we are having a baby girl but cant be sure... so I guess we are unintentionally team yellow!


----------



## K477uk

LM - Welcome to the yellow babies!!! Although you seem more like mr Blobby (not meaning to be offensive about the bump!!) - pink with yellow spots! Glad that LO is all healthy!


----------



## Dizzy321

Never mind LM, least baby is healthy :) you will just have a suprise at the birth :)

Aww Kezz hope your ok! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Any word from Kezz?


----------



## LM2104

LOL K447, I didnt think of it like that but it made me laugh!

Thanks Paula, at the end of the day that is all that matters to me, whether pink or blue, that baby is healthy!

The scan was amazing though, when she showed us LOs face it done a big yawn, rubbed it eyes and stuck its tongue out, made me and OH laugh!!

Hope u r ok Kezz, update us as soon you can!!


----------



## daisybby03

Today is the worst day I have had yet! I cant stand at all. My right legs veins fill up with blood and they the blood wont leave my leg, until I sit down. It hurts so bad I want to scream! I have a feeling I am going to be put on bed rest VERY soon. I am so upset b/c tomorrow is my DD's 2nd birthday and I still need to bake a Dora the explorer cake. Hubby is being a prince and getting the house ready for all the guests. I just hope babies move off of whatever artery they are crushing so I can enjoy her party tomorrow. I am so done being pregnant! I am miserable! My foot is getting purple patches on the bottom of it too....This happened with my DD's pregnany but NO WHERE near as bad:( 
SOrry ladies...needed to vent


----------



## K477uk

:hugs: I haven't any advice just hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## FM_DJ

daisy- hugs!! Hope it gets to feeling better. Maybe it has something to do with twins since it didn't show up until later with your other one?

I'm just keeping myself busy around the house. Got the kitchen cleaned from top to bottom- including inside each cupboard. I'm pleased to announce the helpful, yet unorganized husband's chaos in the kitchen has come to an end. It is mine once again. :) We've discovered our washing machine isn't working as it should. Seems that when we put a load of laundry in and the tub fills, somewhere inside it leaks out onto the floor. Great. It is in the basement of our rental unit and the basement leaks when we get a lot of rain, so I'm not too concerned about cleaning it up. The floor is cement and I have a dehumidifier running and a towel around the bottom of it. Just didn't want to have to buy a new washing machine. :( I might just skimp on it for as long as I can.


----------



## mmcheek1

oh goodness kezz i hope your ok

daisy you poor baby and you have so long leeft


----------



## Dizzy321

:hugs::hugs: Daisy! sounds awful, hope your feeling better soon x

We are in the middle of making the kitchen bigger by knocking the downstairs toilet and cupboard.......OMG the dust and mess :cry: :wacko: its going to be worth it hopefully OH is doing it so it will probably take a little longer too


----------



## Rees

jfor3 - congrats on team blue :)

Lintu - have you made a decision yet about what pram you want?

Kat - awwwww! He said bye to your tummy! Isaac is so cute :) and I'm feeling loads better now thanks :) I've had a few lie ins and they seem to have helped!

Fruity - woohoo! Team pink! :) The girls were starting to look a bit sparse!

Kezz - how did it go at the hospital?

LM - :hugs: Will you get another scan to check babies measurements? Being unintentionally team yellow is hard but good, I swear it helped me push Tegan out as I wanted to know what she was so badly :)

Dasiy - I hope the party goes well today, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :) I love how all the Septembryo's are now turning 2! It's so scary but nice :)

FM - I hope you can get a new machine cheap :hugs: Or can it be fixed? Might be worth getting that looked into?

Paula - Sounds like your place is a bit messy at the moment! But just keep in mind how amazing it's going to be afterwards :hugs:


I've been feeling Jago a bit more than I have done over the weekend :happydance: It's such a nice feeling to know he's still in there :) I thik he likes it when I veg out in front of the TV and cross stitch :) When I'm at work I feel his movements more like a pain but when I'm at home I definately feel him moving :D


----------



## Rees

MrsG - I had a lazy girl, she's still lazy girl now! Didn't walk until she was 19 months old! I now find it hard to believe that she's only been walking for 4 months and there's only 23 days until she turns 2!

Not sure if Jago is going to be as lazy and calm as his sister (although she does have her moments!) I don't think I'll be that lucky :D

But congrats on having the decision made for you and being on team yellow :) (somehow I forgot when I posted and remembered half way through doing the list!)


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi all. Sorry been AWOL again, been a busy week or so. 

Kezz and daisy. Hope you both ok. Put your feet up and get some rest. 

Congratulations on all the new blue and pink bumps. Need some more pink bumps!! Lm sorry you didn't get a good view, we didn't at our 20 week scan either so am glad had the gender scan in the end. 

Had 20 week scan last tues, everything with baby fine but sonographer found a 1cm cyst in the region of my cervix. It really panicked poor dh but the consultant wasn't too concerned. I've been referred to the anaesthetist about epidurals seeing as they failed so miserably last time. On the whole quite pleased how it all went except for 50 min wait for scan as they were running late. VERY full bladder!

Went to the baby show in Manchester yesterday. Very disappointed. When we went with my first pregnancy it was awesome! We got so many freebies, wipes to last 6 months and washing tablets for ages. This time - nothing! Pampers and other brand names weren't there. The best deal we got was a free Cardigan and 10% off M&S. I found my pushchair, after trying everything that was there. Got to have a good play with everything and ask lots of questions. There was a deal on the travel system I wanted but we also knew someone local to my mum sells them so we rang them and found that they were doing it even cheaper!! So we raced all the way from Manchester to Nottingham and got there just before they closed. Put the order in and my parents paid half as the deposit! I've had the Jane Trider formula travel system. I love it, it does everything I need. 

I'll try not to be missing as long next time. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday. And my apologies to anyone I've missed, on my silly iPhone which makes it impossible to flick forward and back and had so much to read, poor pregnant brain can't remember a lot these days!!


----------



## Rees

kellz :hugs: will they monitor the cyst or will it have an effect on labour etc...? (Or don't they know until you get that far?)

The baby show sounds pants, but at least you've got your pram :)

I noticed the other day how much formula has gone up, in 2 years! Pretty sure I used to spend £7.29 on SMA Gold, had a look this week and it's now £8.99 a tin! Such a crazy increase I can't see how it's justified!


----------



## lotsakellz

The sonographer was the only one who seemed bothered. She just said she had to make a note of everything she saw. The consultant didn't mention it so I'm assuming they aren't too worried. I'll mention it to the midwife and see what she says. 

Crikey, that is an increase in price. I have absolutely no recollection how much I paid with Sam. Keeping my fingers crossed breast feeding goes better this time and avoid the expense! 

There's an east midlands baby show in Nottingham in October so hoping that might be a bit better. I did get a fab change bag from the show which I can't wait to use. And I got some it's a bibble bandanas which are really cute but none of them were great offers.


----------



## LM2104

Hi all,

Rees - No I wont get another scan unless MW decides baby is still small but Im not even seeing her for another 7 weeks so wouldn know until then anyway. They said they couldnt be sure if Annie was a girl but hey she definately is!!

My freezer has broken Im so peed off!


----------



## kezz_howland

Sorry for not coming on sooner - I got home last night and just collapsed on the sofa and slept for ages! The hospital basically said that as everything seems ok, strong heartbeat, blood pressure normal, urine normal etc etc not to worry as they think it is most likely ligament pain. Although I was there 2 and a half hours (mostly sat in a room waiting) to hear that. Pain's on and off today, and this morning stood up to get out of the car and my back just suddenly started killing, for about 10 minutes then it went off. I feel like i'm falling apart and can't help thinking it's dreadful timing seen as how i'm back at work tomorrow and been fine all holiday! Also the nausea seems to have started again yesterday and i'm not feeling hungry much at all, Last week I was stuffing my face! All in all making me feel a bit down really, and like an old woman every time I try and stand!

We also had our re-gender scan yesterday and he is defo a boy! There was no missing it this time, his legs were mega long, and then there was a third leg ;) haha


----------



## lintu

Kezz any news huni???

Daisy hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

The things us ladies put ourselves through!!

Cant believe how expensive formula is, i want to breastfeed as long as i can, so hopefully that will cut some of the cost.

Yep I found a pram, its the mamas & paps ultima 9 in 1 system and i love it, I was really cheap and bought it off ebay for £140! with the extra things, such as car seat, carry cot, stand, car seat base, foot muff, bag, rain cover the lot, its last years colours but what the hell, baby wont know its second hand, i just couldnt justify the amount of money mamas and paps wanted and thought I would look and see what was online, I then spoke to mum and she said that she had a second hand pram for my sister and me cos they didnt have the money for new, nearly everyone used second hand stuff. So I thought who said I had to have all new :shrug: its clean and looked after and thats all that matters so i thought what the heck, we have been to pick it up this morning.

:wohoo: scan day tomorrow and im a Cantaloupe :hugs:


----------



## lintu

glad everythings ok Kezz :hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

glad everythings ok kezz :)
hows everyone today?


----------



## mmcheek1

goodness kezz i was worried about you glad everything is oka.
glad to see all is going good ladies


LM what do they mean the baby is small do they think your due date is off or are the saying your baby is just going to be under size. they are all small right now Wesley measures 10 inches and approx weight is roughly 10 oz i would call that small especially looking at my big round belly lol


----------



## LM2104

She said the baby is a small one due to the measurements on the sheet they print out to put in your blue folder. 

All the marks were near the left end and one of the marks for something in the brain that they measure was more to the left than the graph line, which means it is below average. (if any of that makes sense to you?!) Im quite worried about that really but everyone says not to worry, Im going to talk to the MW about it and hopefully she will send me to get rescanned so they can measure it again, but I doubt it!

To tell the truth I cant believe baby is small as I can stop eating!!

glad baby is ok Kezz, hope you feel better!


----------



## LM2104

OK ladies... The measurement that was really small on the baby was the transcerebellar diameter.
I found this info explaining what that means: 

TCD: Transcerebellar Diameter, A dumb bell shaped area within the back of the head. When abnormally shaped (banana) or absent is generally associated with either a chromosome or/and spina bifida. In the second trimester is the measurement can be numerically equivalent to the number of weeks in pregnancy

baby has a lovely spine Im told so def no spina bifida but Im 21 weeks tomorrow and the measurement was 1.8 so 3 out to be numerically equivalent. Do you think its anything to worry about?


----------



## K477uk

I wouldn't worry as the percentage difference including errors is so small.. Shape wise was fine... And that seems to be were problem was. Was the rest measuring small?


----------



## LM2104

Everything measured below 1/2 way on the little graph lines on the scan print out in my folder but that was well below the graph line.

I guess Im just panicking, if it was serious OH said they would have got someone to speak to us straight away. Im just ultra paranoid at the moment as some of our friends have had serious problems with their pregnancies.


----------



## K477uk

I think you've every right to be paranoid.. I know I would be!! But your OH is right... they would have told you straight away if it had been serious.

To me it just sounds like you're having a tiny one!

Isaac and I went for a walk around the local reservior this afternoon, mainly to go puddle jumping! But he walked the whole round and it's nearly 2 miles! I knackered now! I'm hoping for a better bedtime tonight rather than spending an hour putting him to


----------



## Dizzy321

Lm try not to worry I am sure if it was serious they would have you back again and be keeping a close eye on you, I know it's hard not to panic though x


----------



## daisybby03

Leg is a lot better today! I am so glad b/c I wanted to be able to be up and moving around and enjoying my daughter's second birthday! 1 hour till the party guest arrive:) I am so excited!!

Kezz- glad you are ok!

LM- I agree, if there was a problem the U/S tech would have gotten your midwife and had a talk with you...I would assume. When I had blood in my placenta they went and got the doctor after the exam and showed her the pictures.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

mmcheek1 said:


> mrs g what hav they said about your low lyingplacenta i ave that two. i had a few spots of blood today so i went to doctor nothing appears to be wrong and i have to be monitored they also said no sex and may put me on bed rest. i go for another scan in 4 weeks which is 24 weeks for me. congrats on staying team yellow
> 
> 
> my friend due in January is having a boy too must be the month for it

:wacko: well i have also had some light bleeding, but thankfully the baby seems to be doing ok. went to a&e on friday night/sat morn at 1am and they sent me to ward1 where the dr scanned me, i have another scan tomorrow at some point to check everything again.. it was pretty scary but i have felt baby moving abit more as if its saying 'mummy im still here' :) which is nice, and i have also lent my friends doppler so im reassured listening to the heartbeat. 
I am currently on bed rest and not sure how long this will be for.. although the bleeding stopped im still discharging what looks like dark red/brown blood (old blood) and although its very light the slightest walk and its on my nicks :(
Fingers crossed my scan goes ok tomorrow too.. slightly worried but only because its the unknown.. and blood in pregnancy is normally a bad sign (as weve always been told) but aparently its quite normal at this stage im led to believe. so fingers crossed eh!

hope your ok... the low laying placenta cant harm the baby but apparently can cause some bleeding from the pressure on the cervix, although it normally moves upwards (its quite common i believe) 1 in 200 pregnancys and 95% of these have a later scan at around 31-34 weeks and the placenta has moved upwards with the upward growing uterus.. if it doesnt its a c-section xxx


----------



## K477uk

Daisy glad your legs are feeling better! I forgot you were a Septembryo too!! 

I can't believe I have to go to work tomorrow.... :cry: and my little boy has to go back to nursery :cry:


----------



## K477uk

Good luck for your scan! It is quite common - although still needs checking out - I had a small one last time, and the only thing they could account for it was an irritated cervix!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

kezz_howland said:


> Sorry for not coming on sooner - I got home last night and just collapsed on the sofa and slept for ages! The hospital basically said that as everything seems ok, strong heartbeat, blood pressure normal, urine normal etc etc not to worry as they think it is most likely ligament pain. Although I was there 2 and a half hours (mostly sat in a room waiting) to hear that. Pain's on and off today, and this morning stood up to get out of the car and my back just suddenly started killing, for about 10 minutes then it went off. I feel like i'm falling apart and can't help thinking it's dreadful timing seen as how i'm back at work tomorrow and been fine all holiday! Also the nausea seems to have started again yesterday and i'm not feeling hungry much at all, Last week I was stuffing my face! All in all making me feel a bit down really, and like an old woman every time I try and stand!
> 
> We also had our re-gender scan yesterday and he is defo a boy! There was no missing it this time, his legs were mega long, and then there was a third leg ;) haha

im glad everything went well for you hun at the hospital.. i think these half way through scares are playing with us all at the mo, i hope your not too exhausted now..xxx 

ps what did the little boy parts look like? were they 3little white dots in the lower region?xx


----------



## Maz1510

Hey ladies. 
I have been checking in although dont have too much to say! lol. (makes a change)

LM2104 - Dont worry!! 1- The measurements on the scale (i am oxfordshire too so know what you are talking about) is a average! the centre being what we call the 50th centile. As long as babies measures between the two furtherst lines you are find.
2- Again dont worry! lol. THe brain measurement... same goes really. and if there was ANYTHING you had to worry about they would have told you and arranged followup for you. 
Your mw will measure your bump and if you measure small or the growth is not consistant she will refer you for a scan. Try and relax and enjoy.

Mrs A - I have had a fair few bleeds so far! they always make you worry, they have never found a reason for mine. Placenta is tucked away on the right and not near the os (cervix) if you have a low lying placenta it is more than likely that and if you are still feelign babe etc im sure you will be fine. Out of curiosity has you been told to refrain from DTD???? and if not was the last bleed after DTD ?? 
I only ask as one of my bleeds before they knew where the placenta was my cons told me if it was low it would mean i couldnt.... no that i have! :Blush:

So is anyone else experiencing Pelvic girdle pain yet or SPD as it was? I am horrified that i am 21wks and already suffering! :cry: work was really busy today and i didnt sit once and my god i can barely walk tonight! :cry: i think i am going to have to go and see a Osteopath much sooner than i thought!!! 
Kezz - reading your posts i did wonder whether you are experiencing this too!! Ligament pain is common, but groin pain etc tends to be the ligaments and pelvis muscles/bones softening. the weight of the uterus puts strain on these and for some can be extremely painful. others never have it! Lucky them!! lol.

Anyways so much for not having a lot to say! lol. I suppose i just save it all up! lol. 

xx


----------



## 3RARwife

morning ladies. been a while since i checked in, was and am still quiet tired.

congrats *Fruitymelli, Tasha, KristalB, Jaz, FM* on team :pink:

congrats*Jfor3, Radience, Paula, Rees, DueJan, mmcheek, BlairUK* on team :blue:

glad to see there is still some yellows left :happydance: i will be tempeted again at a scan at 32 weeks :dohh: i guess i'll just have to leave it to fate.

glad your feeling better *Daisy* and happy birthday to your daughter :cake:

*K477uk* i'm glad you got to take Issac in with you, even if chuggington is more interesting than a black and white baby :winkwink:

:happydance: glad everything's ok *Kezz*

*LM* my girls always measured small and it's no different this time. mind you they are still shrimps :haha: my almost 3 year old is the same height as a 2 year old and my 5 year old is the same height as a 4 year old. but there is absolutly nothing wrong with them :thumbup: 

*Fm* that sux about your washing machine, maybe it would be cheaper if you could see if it could be fixed rather than getting a new one :shrug:

*Paula* i hope your DH is good at that type of thing and you can clean up the mess soon.

*Lintu* goodluck with your scan today :thumbup: second hand stuff can be just as good as something new. my cot and cradle was my husband's as a bub. needs a good wash and paint this time round though as it has been sitting in the garage for 2 years. 

goodluck with your scan *MrsGAnderson* it all sounds very scary :hugs:

*Maz* :hugs: i hope your feeling better soon

Been craving coke lately, can't seem to get enough :blush: but i do try to be good and only have one a day.


----------



## mmcheek1

goodness ladies all the 2nd tri concerns. small measurements, pre term labor and early bleeding. lets start the 7weeks countdown to baby could survive if needed.


----------



## LM2104

Thanks for all your comments ladies! Made me feel better, like I said Im just paranoid!

Hope everyone is feeling well today.

21 weeks today so just checking what fruit I am!


----------



## LM2104

How can I go from being a melon to a banana!!! 

But wow... if I am having a little girl she has all her eggs which means I am carrying 1/2 of my grandchild/ren's genes in me! Amazing!


----------



## 5-a-side

Good morning all. 
Been away for a while on holiday and been busy since returning. 
:hugs: to all who have been suffering lately and congratulations to all those finding out what they are having.
Got our scan a week today! OH wont be able to make it (do to stress at work and potentially being made redundant) so MIL and my mum are coming with me. I'm hoping that the hospital will be kind enough to discover the sex and write it down for us, what do you think the chances are for this to happen? 
back to school tomorrow so lots to do :)


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: scan day, still undecided if we should find out the sex :shrug: think I'm gonna stay yellow :hugs: scans at 10, so we shall see


----------



## 5-a-side

You'll be out by now Lintu, hope all went well. So, did you find out?


----------



## lintu

Everything is fine and were still team yellow :hugs: we decided not to bother finding out, after all that! Babies a lil wriggler tho xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

traving back from MIL's she has really good intensions i know but she called me fat lady the min i got out of the car i was mortfied. i guess its just an old fashion way of referring to the belly is growing but come on fat... who wouldnt be offened. i weigh 147 not really that fat right


----------



## lintu

I'd have turned round and gone home :hugs: that's an awful thing to say


----------



## MrsGAnderson

maz - yeah they have told me today that i am not to have sex until the pregnancy is over now, but no it didnt happen after i had DTD so im not sure where its come from :nope:

well my scan went well, baby is looking well and all is fine, had its legs crossed lol and its hands up over its face again, must be comfier that way! the water around the baby is looking fine, the only thing is my low placenta which is at 1.8 and its meant to be nearer 3.. the sonographer was quite happy though and said she has no reason to believe it wouldnt move up.. dr put me on bed rest for the next two weeks now. 

lintu, i hope all went well with your scan. welcome to team yellow! :D xx

mmcheek - i think i would have seen my bum! my FIL calls me fatty all the time in jest, she just sounds like she had a bit of a dig.. totally uncalled for x

hope your all ok xx


----------



## LM2104

Congrats Lintu, glad everything is ok!

MrsG - Good Luck with no DTD, lol! Glad your LO is ok though!

My baby has been doing acrobatics all day, surely it must have knackered itself out by now!

Part of me wants to just believe its a girl as scanner lady said "it probably is" but I dont want to bond with baby Holly and then have her turn out to be a he!


----------



## Rees

LM - a broken freezer sucks :(

Kezz - :hugs: hopefully your body will adjust to waking early and being up and about earlier than you have been over the summer hols! But yay for you re-scan and the hosp saying that it's nothing to worry about with the pain (although I know it's not very comfortable!)

Lintu - yay for the pram! I hope the scan went well today :)

LM - my scan measurements were all different although Jago seems to have long legs and one arm shorter than the other, but she said that it's sometimes because there's so much room for error *hugs* although I had another scan today to check his face and chin (all fine AND I got my scan piccies! - will upload them later) and I have a growth scan on Oct 6th! Just to make sure he is growing fine but he looked so much bigger today :D

If you're that worried hun ring up and see your MW to talk your scan through and she'll probably arrange a re-scan to put your mind at rest. You might just have had a shit sonographer.

MrsG - :hugs: I hope the second scan went well, with my gender scan I saw 3 lines before he moved around and we saw his balls, I thought at the time that the lines didn't look like what a girls scan would look like!

Maz - my MW thought that I might be developing SPD at my 16 week appointment as I was finding it hard to roll over in bed, but since we've moved house and got new sofa's it's not been too bad since! Will have to see what it's like in a few weeks time when he gets a bit bigger!

3RAR - I just had a chuckle to myself, I read your craving as cock..... :haha: coke makes more sense! :D

mmcheek - :hugs: sounds like you MIL is a bit on an insensitive cow!

MrsG - yay for baby being fine, boo and hiss to bed rest and no dtd! :hugs:


My scan went well :) was lovely to see Jago again and I had 2 medical student in there too and so the guy was explaining to them what he was doing and why. And he said that in all his time being a consultant he'd never seen a baby develop feotal varicella syndrome even though the risk is 1% he thinks it's a made up statistic or very very rare! His consultant friends have never seen it either! And Jago is still looking fine :happydance: I have a growth scan on Oct 6th so I get to see him for a 5th time! Woohoo! I got scan pics this time and I'll upload them later when I can get Luke to scan them in and email them to me. It was amazing to see his face, and we even saw the lens of one of his eyes which was rather freaky :)

Apparently my placenta is now up the top and not much in front of him and I am feeling him more now, which is rather lovely :)

Hope everyone else is well, I think I can smell a pooey bum so I'd better go and change Tegan :) xx


----------



## mmcheek1

oh well she also calls me number 4 due to how many relationships my husband has been in. oh well i only have to see her a couple times a year the next is thanksgiving i am sure i will totally be a cow by then so yay
we took the kids to a amuzement park in south carolina today i am so tired it has been a nice day though. hubby is driving now we have 2 hrs left and he is pooped too/school starts back tomorrow so when we get home i have to finish homework i didnt due cuz of the trip.
i am so relieved to hear all of our babies are doing well on their scans today i feel really worried whenever one of us get on hear and are worry about the health. i want us to all make it to term and have healthy lo's


----------



## 3RARwife

*rees* you wouldn't be totally wrong about that craving either :blush::rofl: 

*mmcheek* :hugs: some people are just horrid 

congrats *lintu* on staying team yellow :thumbup:

got sooooo much cleaning to do today. lucky it looks like a nice spring day out.


----------



## Rees

mmcheek - :hugs: she does sound like a complete cowbag :( my MIL actually set us up! And I'm the first person Luke's ever been with which is rather daunting as I'm the last person he's gonna be with too!

3RAR - I do not have that craving at the moment, I did have it weeks ago but now it's so uncomfortable and finding a good position is hard, I'd rather go to sleep :D


It's tipping down here today, weather is disgusting. Going to brave the weather though as Tegs has decided she wants to do some painting. So I have to go and buy a newspaper, big sheets of paper, mess mats, paints and a few coverall bibs. Having a play date too with her best friend so I've asked if she also wants to paint, should be interesting!

Fell out with Luke last night so haven't scanned the scan pics in yet as I need him to use his printer - Tegs went to town on mine before we moved so I chucked it :( Hate relying on him to do things though! Might nab the camera and see if I can get that to work :)

Hope you all have good days :hugs:


----------



## K477uk

5-a-side - scan
Lintu - Congrats on the yellow bump! I most of these yellows are going to have to turn pink going by the stats so far!
MM - I'd have slapped her... How awful! :hugs: I have 2 MIL, one lovely and one horrid! She told me that I really shouldn't be eating for two as I didn't really need it! When I was getting married she told me that ruffles hide a multitude of sins!
MrsG - Glad the rescan was ok! Enjoy the bed rest!
Rees - glad the scan was ok! I can't believe how many times you're seeing him - prob a good thing you didn't want to be yellow... would have prob been given away by know!
I agree with the weather.. It's horrid! But I'd rather that than brilliant sunshine going back to work!
MM (again!) - Seriously slap her!! How rude!

Well... 2 days back.. still no hubby - but Isaac and I are surviving!! Although I was so cross with B&Q... I'd ordered a playhouse for Isaac's, went with a friend to collect it yesterday as they didn't deliver. Was in the store for an hour and a half, as the first one had a broken floor - so had to wait to exchange - luckily hadn't got it in the car. Then took the new one out, didn't fit in the car! So took it all out of packaging, and got it in - just having tied the floor to the roof. Got it home, got the boy to bed then realised I hadn't seen the windows or door, or instructions! So went back today to see if I could pick up just them - I'm obviously pregnant with a nearly 2 year old... and they're expecting me to take the WHOLE LOT back to check what is missing! I'm fuming!!! I had to walk off before I hit the guy!:hissy:

How was everyone's days????


----------



## daisybby03

oh K477UK, I am so sorry. I HATE when things like that happen..I just want to break down and cry:( I hope tomorrow is easier for ya!


----------



## LM2104

I have a really bad back and my whole pelvis aches! :( I honestly cant wait for January!

Annie has her 1st session at nursery this morning, she's excited, I'm scared witless!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Reaaaaally cant be bothered to go to work, have slept 4 hours in 2 days and nights! :sleep:
went to the doc about a mole on my nose thats sore and red and bleeding and he took 1 look said it was really dodgy and got me an appt with a plastic surgeon at the hospital to get it removed.....so worried but he told me not too & that even if it was you know what that its not the bad type and once its removed thats it and it, no reviews or anything, still worried though :(


----------



## Dizzy321

on a brighter note,,,,22 weeks today :cloud9: baby def feels huge now and he is certainly giving me some huge kicks and punches lol. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lintu

Just a quick check in ladies cos I accidentally hit unsubscribe!!!


----------



## mmcheek1

you didn't unsubscribe though? i have noticed a lot of people a dwindling down. i hope nobody leave permanently. i have been running ragged i actually don't know how i will do it all when baby comes i have been getting up earlier and earlier to try and do everything i cant do it all though. i am taking 4 classes right now and i don't know all i do is study beginning to hate it


----------



## mmcheek1

paula85 said:


> on a brighter note,,,,22 weeks today :cloud9: baby def feels huge now and he is certainly giving me some huge kicks and punches lol. Hope everyone is well.

yay getting there:happydance:


----------



## mmcheek1

Rees said:


> LM - a broken freezer sucks :(
> 
> Kezz - :hugs: hopefully your body will adjust to waking early and being up and about earlier than you have been over the summer hols! But yay for you re-scan and the hosp saying that it's nothing to worry about with the pain (although I know it's not very comfortable!)
> 
> Lintu - yay for the pram! I hope the scan went well today :)
> 
> LM - my scan measurements were all different although Jago seems to have long legs and one arm shorter than the other, but she said that it's sometimes because there's so much room for error *hugs* although I had another scan today to check his face and chin (all fine AND I got my scan piccies! - will upload them later) and I have a growth scan on Oct 6th! Just to make sure he is growing fine but he looked so much bigger today :D
> 
> If you're that worried hun ring up and see your MW to talk your scan through and she'll probably arrange a re-scan to put your mind at rest. You might just have had a shit sonographer.
> 
> MrsG - :hugs: I hope the second scan went well, with my gender scan I saw 3 lines before he moved around and we saw his balls, I thought at the time that the lines didn't look like what a girls scan would look like!
> 
> Maz - my MW thought that I might be developing SPD at my 16 week appointment as I was finding it hard to roll over in bed, but since we've moved house and got new sofa's it's not been too bad since! Will have to see what it's like in a few weeks time when he gets a bit bigger!
> 
> 3RAR - I just had a chuckle to myself, I read your craving as cock..... :haha: coke makes more sense! :D
> 
> mmcheek - :hugs: sounds like you MIL is a bit on an insensitive cow!
> 
> MrsG - yay for baby being fine, boo and hiss to bed rest and no dtd! :hugs:
> 
> 
> My scan went well :) was lovely to see Jago again and I had 2 medical student in there too and so the guy was explaining to them what he was doing and why. And he said that in all his time being a consultant he'd never seen a baby develop feotal varicella syndrome even though the risk is 1% he thinks it's a made up statistic or very very rare! His consultant friends have never seen it either! And Jago is still looking fine :happydance: I have a growth scan on Oct 6th so I get to see him for a 5th time! Woohoo! I got scan pics this time and I'll upload them later when I can get Luke to scan them in and email them to me. It was amazing to see his face, and we even saw the lens of one of his eyes which was rather freaky :)
> 
> Apparently my placenta is now up the top and not much in front of him and I am feeling him more now, which is rather lovely :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, I think I can smell a pooey bum so I'd better go and change Tegan :) xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:prayer tat all keeps getting better


----------



## mmcheek1

3RARwife said:


> *rees* you wouldn't be totally wrong about that craving either :blush::rofl:
> 
> *mmcheek* :hugs: some people are just horrid
> 
> congrats *lintu* on staying team yellow :thumbup:
> 
> got sooooo much cleaning to do today. lucky it looks like a nice spring day out.

you are an army wife too where you guys at we are in georgia


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all. 
Feeling a bit down and worried today, I thought 20wks today would make me feel different, more pregnant. But it doesn't. No bump, yesterday I fitted in my size 10 pre preggo jeans (granted a little tight) No movements, no positive feeling really.
With this being #3 I just thought it would be different.
What if something is wrong and that's why things don't seem to be progressing. 
I thought having the scan date through would help me but honestly its just making me worry more. 

Sorry to bring the tone down and be a bit depressed about things x


----------



## LM2104

Oh 5 I am sure everything is fine, maybe baby is a position where its lied further back thats why you havent got a sticky out bump!
Only 5 days until your scan and I bet you will see a perfectly healthy and happy baby!!!

I can hardly bear the pain in my back, Im in agony and I dont know what to do about it!


----------



## lintu

Awww 5 not much I can say huni :hugs: hope ur feeling brighter soon


----------



## icclebump

hey Im new here and Im due jan 18th team blue :)


----------



## lintu

my lil bean 

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone189.jpg


----------



## daisybby03

aww! What a cute little profile picture of your lil bean:)


----------



## mmcheek1

5- have you called the doctor. i think i would go to the hospital and when on earth is the last time you head a HB. your right to be worried i think i would be vocal at this point. i am concerned for you sweetie keep us updated.


----------



## mmcheek1

icclebump said:


> hey Im new here and Im due jan 18th team blue :)

welcome and another boy this month boys rule


----------



## K477uk

LM - How did the first day at nursery go??

Paula - They are prob jsut being precaustionary... Docs know what they are looking ofr in the bad types... but sometimes good ones can turn into bad ones - if they can catch it early then it does no damage! :dance: for big kicks!

Lintu :wave:

5 - :hugs: :hugs:I never showed until after 24 weeks last time - and every preg is different. Your hormones prob aren't helping with the whole feeling.. I'm sure everything is fine - but if you intuition is saying something then talk to your MW. xx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:wave: icclebump! Welcome!!

My mum got to feel baby today!!!!! :dance: My OH has felt little flutters... but this was a right great big whallop!


----------



## lintu

:hi: K477uk, fab your mum got to feel LO, my DH has only ever felt flutters too, he cant tell if its baby or me tensing my muscle's :haha: and it stops and when he puts his hand on my bump, he's a little gutted.

When I was in work today I was on the phone to a client and it was booting me that hard it kept putting me off!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh god thats scared me again now :( he did say its not the bad one and I said are you sure? he said yes of course I am not allowed to lie to you, he said it would still be ok if I left it another year (not that I would) I am still quite worried though


----------



## K477uk

paula85 said:


> Oh god thats scared me again now :( he did say its not the bad one and I said are you sure? he said yes of course I am not allowed to lie to you, he said it would still be ok if I left it another year (not that I would) I am still quite worried though

No!!! That was meant to reassure you.... it would be fine for ages.... but they often get rid of them just in case!! If it was bad, or anywhere near bad they would have done it today!

Sorry! I really didn't mean to worry you again - your doc is perfectly right in the fact that it isn't bad! But what I was trying to reassure you with was that they will remove good ones, as sometimes they can go bad so is better to remove and do no damage than leave for years (and I mean years) and for it to POSSIBLY go bad!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

LM - Awww :( i know pelvic girdle pain is a beep! i had it quite alot and now my hips just ache! hopefully it will start disappearing for you soon!! xx

paula - congratulations on carrying a boy :) were still team yellow im not sure what it is yet, thought it was a girl initially and then thought it was a boy from scan, then 2nd scan showed the same as what i thought was the boys bits (even though baby had its legs crossed) so i have no idea, obv i was looking in the wrong place ha ha. Hun even though i know you will, try not to worry, they will get it off and you will be fine im sure! fingers crossed for you! xx

5 - im sure everything is fine.. sounds like your baby is just being shy. whens your scan date? xx

lintu - beautiful! xx

my dh still hasnt felt baby kick with his hand yet! every time he puts his hand on my bump baby stops moving.. hehe cheeky little one! it is a very lazy baby though and doesnt move as much as i would like :) but its happy and healthy and thats all that matters. baby has kicked daddy in the head a few times and he has heard the baby's heartbeat through my bump last week too which was nice.. lots of people are vouching im team pink, and just the same amount blue, it does make me curious! :) lol.. my deed to stay on bedrest is struggling! i find it so difficult not to do things!! dh and I went for a 20min walk around tesco today and i was exhausted by the end of it, could hardly walk and felt really ill :( hopefully ill start picking up from here! 20mins... peehhh! obv my body isnt ready for that just yet!

xxx


----------



## 3RARwife

morning ladies :flower:

*mmcheek* we are army but not the same one. i live in sydney, australia. an oddity in this group :blush: 

*Paula* i'm always worrying about my moles too. but if you look at pics of a melanoma than you can defiantly tell the difference. moles have a tendency to change and get irritated during pregnancy. i wish i could get all mine removed so i'd stop worrying every summer :blush: Don't worry :hugs: it'll be removed and you never have to think about it again.

*5* i fit into my pre preg pants the whole way through my pregnancy with my girls and they were quiet lazy in the womb too. it'll be ok :hugs:

*lintu* beautiful pic :)

:happydance: for all these people feeling big kicks. 

better get my but outta this chair and do something :haha:


----------



## mmcheek1

that really cool 3ar and i noticed you have donate to cystic fibrosis is there a story behind that


----------



## 3RARwife

yeah my eldest has it and maybe this bub too but i try not to worry :)


----------



## Radiance

Welcome icclebump!!

*5*- I wouldn't worry, its normal :)
I wore a size 3 at 8 months 
and had no symptoms of pregnancy, my smell didn't change
I didn't have cravings or sickness I had nothing

Now this time around I have had like everything! lol

*Lintu*- How cute! :D I can not wait for my next ultra sound, wish it was sooner!


----------



## LM2104

Cute pic Lintu!

K447 - Annie loved nursery, I did cry when I left her though!

I think I might have to see the MW or doc about this pelvic and back pain, I know it sounds silly but twice yesterday I swear it felt like the baby was gonna fall out. Crazy I know, I know its not possible, but theres no other way to describe the feeling!


----------



## Dizzy321

3RARwife said:


> morning ladies :flower:
> 
> *mmcheek* we are army but not the same one. i live in sydney, australia. an oddity in this group :blush:
> 
> *Paula* i'm always worrying about my moles too. but if you look at pics of a melanoma than you can defiantly tell the difference. moles have a tendency to change and get irritated during pregnancy. i wish i could get all mine removed so i'd stop worrying every summer :blush: Don't worry :hugs: it'll be removed and you never have to think about it again.
> 
> *5* i fit into my pre preg pants the whole way through my pregnancy with my girls and they were quiet lazy in the womb too. it'll be ok :hugs:
> 
> *lintu* beautiful pic :)
> 
> 
> :happydance: for all these people feeling big kicks.
> 
> better get my but outta this chair and do something :haha:

thank you. but the doctor did say its turned to a form of skin cancer....its like a blistered crusty spot, he says it is from sun damage. Its not melonoma and its benign so once its removed thats that, well thats what he says anyway! obviously not the bad type or they would have sent me to the hospital under the 2 week rule I am sure! thing is I have had it 1 year but last time I went to the doctors it was a locum and he just said its a spot go away....which I knew it was not! I knew it was dodgy even then, but I decided to go again cos it started bleeding


----------



## 5-a-side

Thank you so much ladies for all your kind thoughts when you yourselves have so much to deal with too. I truly appreciate it.

Lintu - that scan picture is the cutest. Thanks for sharing.
Paula - I had a mole removed from my hip when I was 15, it had changed shape and used to bleed. When they removed it (I got to see it and it looked like a weird mushroom) they say to me if it hadn't been taken off it possibly would have become cancerous due to its volatile behaviour. I hope you are soon sorted and stress free from it x

Hi Icclebump, welcome to the group :)


----------



## truly_blessed

just a quick post, been looking for this for ages and managed to find it finally. no wonder it's getting a bit uncomfortable now.

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------



## 5-a-side

That is awesome, I love it!
Thanks for posting it! :thumbup:

Posted on my journal and in bump pics but here is my 20+1 pic.
 



Attached Files:







20+1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mmcheek1

5 there is a bump there. how are you. i have been checking more often to see about you. any movements yet


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi hun, replied to you on my journal, not sure if I have felt any more movements. I have kept busy to try and stop focusing on it. Was thinking I'd take a nice relaxing bath if I can tonight and just chill out. Dont feel I've really done that much lately, haven't put myself first for a while. 
Maybe I'm just an impatient so and so and really thought I'd feel more just because this is #3 and others have early but there could be many reasons why (read about positions of placenta etc) so I will now put my Positive head on and go for loads of PMA to keep me going.

:hugs: thanks for the concern. I do appreciate, no-one else can really understand how things feel so being on here with you is lovely.


----------



## lintu

I haven't had much movement today and I'm super achey :( 

Sure everything will be ok 5, I don't feel mine at all when I'm busy :hugs:


----------



## LM2104

5 I hope you are feeling ok. Its 4 days until your scan isn't it? We're all eagerly awaiting it!! Hopefully a bit of you time will help, enjoy it and relax and hopefully baby will reward with a big kick!

I've had a bit of a lazy day today, just doing some chores, its helped a bit with the pelvic pain, I've been concentrating on that so much the past few days I haven't been paying that much attention to how much baby is moving. Will have to try and have some bonding time later, lol!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies i hope your all ok today? 
Im feeling abit sleepy might have a nap soon, just on the phone to the bank and even though theyre being really helpful i cant help but fall asleep because of the waiting times inbetween talking to people lol.
Baby has been abit wriggly this morning, but no major movements today as yet! probably nearer bed time it will begin again :D cant wait! my friend is a week ahead of me and her baby is so active, ours is really lazy he he! hopefully it will be this chilled out when its born :D xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

not mine he is super wiggly and kicks like a football star hehehe he will fit just fine in my family of boys


----------



## TillyMoo

That was really cool truly.. thanks for sharing

5 - I reckon you've got some pretty strong stomach muscles there & your baba is tucked away behind those.. good luck for your scan in a few days x

Hi to everyone else - sorry for not posting properly but I just had a bit of a scan through & can't remember who said what!

I'm feeling a bit rubbish. Went to the doc today as I'd been feeling dizzy, seeing stars, a bit 'full' - not sore- in the head. Blood pressure is 145/85 - maybe not ridiculously high but high for me considering most of my readings were 100/60 ish during my first pregnancy & only got high at 35 weeks. 

They did a pee test & said I have a water infection & trace amounts of protein.

Ah blah!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

:( hope your feeling better soon till :hugs: xx


----------



## LM2104

Hope you feel better soon Tilly.

Well this is me at 21 + 3!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0612.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aw thats lovely LM. all my bump pics are on my journal :D xx


----------



## Dizzy321

TIRED. IS. NOT. THE. WORD!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:
sorry to be all moany girls.. but I have been awake since 5am, school run, nursery run, to work, shopping, to a birthday party, to a swimming lesson, home, tidy up, cooked kids tea, bathed kids, put kids to bed.............FINALLY just sat down! I need to eat myself now! but no WAY am I cooking so pizza delivery it is!!! phew :sleep:


----------



## K477uk

LM2104 said:


> Cute pic Lintu!
> 
> K447 - Annie loved nursery, I did cry when I left her though!
> 
> I think I might have to see the MW or doc about this pelvic and back pain, I know it sounds silly but twice yesterday I swear it felt like the baby was gonna fall out. Crazy I know, I know its not possible, but theres no other way to describe the feeling!

I always go away crying after a holiday still!! I hate it!



5-a-side said:


> That is awesome, I love it!
> Thanks for posting it! :thumbup:
> 
> Posted on my journal and in bump pics but here is my 20+1 pic.

That is one cure little bump!!



LM2104 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Tilly.
> 
> Well this is me at 21 + 3!

Again... one cute bump!!



paula85 said:


> TIRED. IS. NOT. THE. WORD!!! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:
> sorry to be all moany girls.. but I have been awake since 5am, school run, nursery run, to work, shopping, to a birthday party, to a swimming lesson, home, tidy up, cooked kids tea, bathed kids, put kids to bed.............FINALLY just sat down! I need to eat myself now! but no WAY am I cooking so pizza delivery it is!!! phew :sleep:

:hugs: :hugs:Although you've just made me want takeaway pizza!! Even though I've just eaten the pasta that was about to go out of date!!

:yipee::wohoo: My husband is back tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (well around 2am but still tonight!) and I get the rescan tomorrow morning!!!!! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## 3RARwife

hope your feeling better *Tilly*:flower:

nice bump *LM*:thumbup:

i hope you had a wonderful reunion *K477* with your hubby:winkwink:

DTD seems to to give bub the hiccups :rofl:


----------



## Dizzy321

K477, brilliant your hubby is home :yipee: 

Another early start for me, kids are still sleeping so I have came down for a peaceful cuppa tea before my shower.......been up and down all night with heartburn, ran out of gaviscon! serves me right for eating some pizza I guess :haha:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

paula- mmmm pizza :) i have been dying for pizza for days now! eeek i may have to get one tomorrow night for tea. were eating late though around half 9 after we finish work so ill have to take my gaviscon to bed... no change there! lol. hope your feeling better today, sounds like you were rushed off your feet yesterday!! xxx

k477uk - good luck with your rescan, im sure youve probably had it by now? what was it for, i hope it all went ok xxx :hugs:

tillymoo - how are you feeling? xxx

well baby anderson was nice and active, dancing all night long, everytime i woke during the night baby was moving, and has continued to do so alot of the morning :D it was lovely but i woke up this AM with a megga sore back from tossing and turning all night. gotta love reassurance! :D
xxx


----------



## kezz_howland

LM - Lovely bump!! 

We had our 2 week scan yesterday (at 21 weeks!) and here's the little man!

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/Baby1.jpg

The sonographer took about 25 mins to get all the bits checked, and about 10 mins on the heart as he wouldn't keep still enough. She kept laughing and getting frustrated cause he would move just as she was getting there! Was very funny. She said he's a bit of a live wire, which i'm thinking is a good sign! He even booted the scanny tool thing at one point, which I felt but she was concentrating on getting a picture of his left chamber so don't think she noticed! lol.


----------



## Dizzy321

Aww lovely pic Kezz! 

I have been thinking about my 20 week scan, when I went I was in there 15-20 mins MAX and it was different to my other scans I have had, she never focused on the heart, I remember at my other scans the sonographer spent lots of time on this, and showed us the 4 chambers of the heart and in colour (if you know what I am talking about?) and the brain etc.........this time was really quick and never pointed much out and like I say never showed us the heart & brain :shrug::shrug: I dont know why? I am panicking a little :wacko: strange!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

at our 21week scan the sonographer showed us the heart and the colours and went down the full body of the baby it was brilliant:) and we must have been in there a good 25minutes! the only thing i wasnt overkeen on was the quality of the pictures, we got 4 (not that we paid for them) but they were done on the xray ultrasound machines and not the antenatal one which i think made a lot of difference.

i have another scan at 31 weeks so hoping that the antenatal ultrasound machine is up and working by then so my dh can see, as the only thing he could make out was the heartbeat and the head hehe xx


----------



## daisybby03

He is 24 weeks!

We go back in on Wednesday for a growth scan. Really excited to see babies again. 
\
Kezz- love the scan pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0025.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kezz_howland

Oh my gosh Daisy!! They are really filling you up aren't they! haha. You can see lumps and bumps and everything like little feet and things! V cute!

Paula - yeh I must admit she did show us the chambers and we watched her label them all, then she showed us the colours too, and same on the brain, diaphragm, bladder and other bits. Maybe she saw all the bits she needed to but couldn't be bothered to point them out (bit rude!)?


----------



## K477uk

MrsG - Yes I had already had the rescan.. was brilliant!! It was just to double check the position of the diaphram and make sure that stomach was actually below it.

Paula - I am sure they prob checked it all.... 

Daisy - Looking good!!

Kezz - Nice piccie

Well.. Like I said I had my rescan today :dance: and was great to share that with OH! OH got home around 2am, and Isaac was sleeping with me - he often snuck into my bed whilst he was away, so he woke up and got so excited to see daddy! It was so cute! But then he was far too awake!! So 3:30 he came back to bed and slept! I am so shattered today!!


----------



## daisybby03

K477UK- so glad daddy is back home:) One happy baby and momma too:)


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, another question I'm afraid...

Have any of u started noticing random bruises without knowing how you got them? I've had a big bruise on the bottom of my leg, about the size of a £2 coin, since the middle of last week. It was looking like it was fading, but this morning its all purple and back with a vengence. I wouldn't be worried if I'd banged leg or something but I didn't. Do you think I need to get it checked out, I know they say to keep an eye on clots and blood and things?

Sorry to moan again! Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Dizzy321

Hmmm not sure LM - you have probably just knocked it maybe

sick of sleeping rubbish these days & when I do get comfy I wake up for the loo 5 times a night :sleep:

getting all the boy & girl baby clothes out of the loft today & sorting through it :)


----------



## lintu

LM whats your iron like?? you bruise easy if your aneamic :shrug:

im a Banana today, can not believe im 21 weeks already, altho im sooo ready for Januray to arrive then I can stop worrying with every twinge or lack of :haha:

On a plus babies been nice and active last 24 hrs so must have moved again, and DH felt it kick last night :wohoo: nice big wollop in the palm of his hand


----------



## mmcheek1

papaya what on earth i was a cantaloupe then a banana and now a papaya. seems a little weird to me in the sizing


----------



## LM2104

I think I might get my iron checked actually Lintu, Im dizzy and quite tired all the time too, thanks!

Baby is definately not tired though, it kicks all day long!!

Have decided that if a baby girl she will not now be called Holly, as my OH and dad ruined the name for me by making comments about Holly Willoughby and how hot they find her... so have to find a new name now! Urgh, Men!!


----------



## 21p1eco

anyone have an idea whats wrong with me?

i was having breakfast this morning and she was kicking around lots and then i got a big kick and suddenly sharp pain in my back and pelvic region, it has lasted all day, i can't move without being in pain. Not sure what to do.....

I know she's ok because she is still kicking and wriggling, i am not amused with her though!


----------



## K477uk

LM - def get your Iron levels checked... mine are borderline and I bruise so easily!!

Paula - I'm getting rubbish sleep too.... can't get comfy! My back is killing me - I think a castle of pillows is needed already!

Can't remember if I mentioned but last scan was amazing! I will upload a piccie once I can scanned it it!!!

Need to get back to school work :cry: I've been at it all weekend! Rubbish!


----------



## mmcheek1

oka worried about 5 havent heard anything from her lately


----------



## Princesskell

21p1eco said:


> anyone have an idea whats wrong with me?
> 
> i was having breakfast this morning and she was kicking around lots and then i got a big kick and suddenly sharp pain in my back and pelvic region, it has lasted all day, i can't move without being in pain. Not sure what to do.....
> 
> I know she's ok because she is still kicking and wriggling, i am not amused with her though!


Something maybe trapped like sciatic nerve?? Don't know what this is but heard that baby can sit on something and cause back pain?


----------



## 21p1eco

possibly but i have no pain down my legs, which i thought you got with it, just pelvic and back area. going to have a bath in a minute to see if that helps at all.


----------



## LM2104

Hope u r ok 21, Ive been suffering with my back, I know its not nice!

22 weeks today! Only 2 weeks until we're viable!


----------



## Dizzy321

LM - if you like the name Holly I would go for it, sod whoever made the Holly Whiloughby comment!!

Had a better sleep last night but its all rainy, dark & windy outside, winter is def coming


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, thanks for the concern MM - (what's your name hun so I can call you something else, or a nickname we can call you)
I dont often get online at weekends so although MIA I am here and doing well. 20wk scan today and had a good, if not tiring weekend. 

Roll on 11.15am!


----------



## lintu

Hiya ladies, 

Does anyone know the guidelines bout sleeping on your front?? 

3 times now iv woken up on my tummy, twice I was kicked awake!! But baby then goes really quite for a few days, can only think it moves :shrug: 

Just starting to get paranoid that I'm going to squish it!


----------



## mmcheek1

5-a-side said:


> Hi all, thanks for the concern MM - (what's your name hun so I can call you something else, or a nickname we can call you)
> I dont often get online at weekends so although MIA I am here and doing well. 20wk scan today and had a good, if not tiring weekend.
> 
> Roll on 11.15am!

my name is Melissa and i am dying to know how your scan goes. i have been checking online to see how your doing we wont rest assuredly until one of our LO's are known to be o.k. i will be praying for you


----------



## LM2104

Good luck today 5!!! Cant wait to hear how it went, have you found out the sex of were you staying yellow I cant remember?!

Paula, thinking of the name Holly now makes me think of a woman my OH fancies, so I think we are now going with Keira, which I really like so it worked out.

I honestly dont get this fruit sizing thingy... I dont think I even know what a papaya is!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

I've given up on the fruit sizing, it doesnt make sense half the time! 

Well, all went really well. We have a healthy happy little......baby. lol the lady has written and sealed it up, so now have the wait for OH to be home before I can find out. I got no inkling either from the scan or anything. So by this evening we'll know. Unless the lady was evil and wrote...."unknown" or something lol

I do have an anterior placenta, which is a relief to know seeing all my worries about growth and movements. I will be kept an eye on due to previous c-section. 

I hate waiting...maybe I could open it and just re-write the envelope lol :happydance:


----------



## mmcheek1

oh my gosh girl i have been so worried about you. think the good lord. he was looking after the little one


----------



## Dizzy321

Glad your scan went well 5aside :D and thats a great idea about the envelope :)

LM - I like Kiera :)

I think we have decided on a boys name .....we have a couple that we love so might see what he looks like at the birth but pretty sure know what we are going with:D


----------



## daisybby03

glad scan when well 5. I bet it is so hard waiting!:)

I have hit my v-day! I am so excited! SO glad I made it to 24 weeks. I already feel like I am 37 weeks. I can hardly walk around the house. My goal was to potty train DD by the time the twins are here..yeah...I dont see that happening. She doesn't want to do it, and I don't have the energy. Not sure what to do here:( Don't want 3 kids in diapers, but at least DD wont pee as much as babies do. She only goes through maybe 3 diapers a day.


----------



## Dizzy321

Happy V day Daisy! :D


----------



## kezz_howland

Happy V day Daisy!

21 - could be similar to what I had? Horrid 'ligament' pains that lasted almost a week off and on that went to hospital for in the end as I was so worried cause it hurt to stand and walk around, luckily they've gone now, much to my relief as work was very hard with it!

5-a-side - Let us know soon as you find out! I am mega excited for you, how cool to have it in your hands but not be able to look! Exciting!!

I have felt huuuge today. Belly feels much tighter from belly button downwards. And this morning I was talking to another teacher at work and he suddenly kicked and made me jump out my skin! It was very funny


----------



## Princesskell

5-a-side is he home yet?!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

arrrggg she's posted in her journal!


----------



## Maz1510

Hi Ladies

How are you all. THis thread seems to be moving slow lately where has everyone gone?

So anyone having any cravings yet?? I would say no but DH has noticed otherwise! lol. Seems i have a thing for strong flavours- everything tastes bland so onion and curry seem to be favourites! hehe! I am more of a smeller! lol. I smell it i want it!! haha!

Baby is moving massively now, i cant wait to see feet and elbows sticking out haha, it definately kicking hard. i seem to spend alot of time watching my bump :blush: i love seeing it move its so surreal! Bump has popped now too! i suddenly look pregnant!, strangers have started commenting which i find very odd almost likes its not real!
Now i look preggers i might start buyin things without feeling like a fraud! haha! got a boucer chair and moses basket now (donated) so i not actually been out to buy anything but i keep looking at the little chair thinking Shit im actually guna have a little person to fit in there!! :shock: LOL!!!

xx


----------



## Rees

Just a quicky ladies before my main post...

I'M BAAAAAACK! Our internet got turned on today so finally I can access this properly, the dongle we have would keep chucking me off, not impressed!

I hereby promise to be on every few days for any updates I have left to do :D

Plus I missed you all :) :hugs:


----------



## Rees

I just lost loads of a post, like 4 pages worth :( Was going from the 6th and just got up to Daisy's superb twin bump at 24 weeks! So will try and remember what I said!

Kezz - amazing scan piccy :) love when babies are active!

Lintu - again, lovely scan piccy - just can't figure out how you managed to unsubscribe yourself! lol

5 - you will get a bump! I'd love to have your figure hun!

Paula - my auntie had a benign tumor on her face and had it removed a few weeks back, you'll be fine :hugs:

truly - that was an amazing link, can't believe where everything fits to make room for baby!

Paula - my 20 week scan with Tegs was rushed as they needed to get the woman in again who was before, baby was already head down and they couldn't check the face or head measurements! This time I had a long scan, but it was with a consultant because of the risks chicken pox has put on Jago. I even get a 5th scan next month as they want to make sure he is growing.

And that's all I can remember :( oh and hello to icclebump :wave: I've updated the front page (that tab didn't close!)

Kat - yay for a good rescan. Did you get all the bits to Isaac's play house in the end?

LM - could Annie have got you and you never noticed? Tegan does that sometimes, or I walk into things and then forget and wonder where the bruise/cut came from. Holly Willoughby is amazing, although I probably would change the name too after those comments!

21 - could it be baby hitting or sitting on a nerve? :hugs:

LM - do you sleep cuddled up to a pillow? I find that helps me not to roll over completely on my tummy, although I mostly wrap the duvet around me and have it all bunched up (we now sleep with separate duvets as I like to hog one :D )

5 - awwwww! At least you now know it's the placenta :) Is baby tucked away at the back?

LM - ooooh, I like Keira!

Daisy - Happy V-Day :) (My V-day will be on my birthday, which is a rather nice pressie from Jago :) )

Maz - I'm fancying curry a lot at the moment, but I'll go from wanting curry one day to wanting bland food the next! Don't quite know what's happening :)

I'm so off to 5's journal..... :D

Right, so I'm all caught up and have updated the front page, only 2 to do! (Was imagining loads!) I can't remember if I posted about the 4th scan or not? Well anyway, I now have 4 scan piccies of Jago, but need to get Luke to scan them in and email them to me (why he can't set the printer up on my laptop too I don't know! *sigh*) There doesn't seem to be any problem with Jago :happydance: The first consultant I saw at 19 weeks wants me to have a growth scan, so I now get that on Oct 6th. That'll be the 5th time I get to see him! Mental! My mum loved seeing him there on the screen :) He was awkward again though and the consultant had to shake my belly to get him to move about a bit, we even saw the lens of his eye which was really strange! Now I seem to remember posting this! :haha: I hate baby brain!

I will have to put up my 22 week bump pic at some point, it keeps changing shape as he has so much room still at the moment, one day I'll be mahoosive the next I don't look or feel pregnant!

I weighed myself at my mum's earlier, I weighed myself 2 weeks ago and I've not put anything on since! Not quite sure how that's possible, guess I'm more active now that I have further to walk to get the train to work and when I come home from work! :haha:

Anyway, I hope you're all well! We have Luke's dad down from this Saturday for 10 days to cover our birthdays (Luke's, mine and Tegan - she'll be 2!) So hopefully I'll be retreating to my laptop a bit more, and I have those 2 weeks off as holiday!


----------



## Jaz02

Hey Rees

Im pretty sure that peacelovebaby's twins are both girls going by her journal 

So thats 2 more girls to add to the list! Slowly catching up lol

xx


----------



## KristelB

Hiya! Hope everyone is feeling well. I was feeling pretty crappy today. Felt very "full" and everytime I moved it hurt..must be ligaments. Then my his and thighs started to bug me. I'm off from work tomorrow so I'm gonna try to take it easy. Still no big kicks from baby yet. I had DH feel some stronger-ish kicks. He said he could feel them but only faint. A part of me thinks he was just saying that because he knows I really want baby to start kicking hard. 

There was a sale at BRU and picked up some pampers swaddlers in size 1-2 and costco also had their brand on sale. Slowly adding things. Also picked up a used angelcare monitor and pad and a bundleme for carseat. :happydance: Can't wait to move home and really start buying! 

Been really organizing the baby shower that my mom and MIL are throwing for me. To be honest, I am doing a large part of the planning but only because I want to. I'm a perfectionist and especially when it comes to planning parties. I just want everything to be beautiful and for my guests to say it was the baby shower they ever to lol I'm sick in the head oh well! It tenatively set for Nov 13. First thing I have to do is the invitations. I think I have well over 100 to make but it's going to be definitly worth it!


----------



## Radiance

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been keeping up, so busy with school and the baby!!! :)
So my little boy has been moving a lot lately!! :D

KristelB- Everyday I am craving something different lol I want to eat ALL the time!!

Here is my 21 week photo :)

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd41/sweetnesstracz/twenetyweekssep2011.jpg


----------



## LM2104

Morning all... I have woken up at 5am for the past two days to pee and cant get back to sleep after! 

Me, Annie and OH were playing on our bed last night and Annie ended up headbutting me in the pubic bone... all I can say is OUCH!!

Maz Im mainly craving sweet things, not good for my weight but taste sooooo good!

Nice pic radiance!

Welcome back Rees!

Ive been buying bits and bobs quite alot lately my bedroom looks like a baby shop. My dad gave me £50 to go to Mothercare last week so brought a few bits from there, £50 didnt go very far in there to be honest.

I found a charity shop near us that had loads of baby clothes at 50p a piece so brought a few sleep suits and baby vests for a bargain. Its so frustrating that I cant buy anything pink or blue though, nearly everything I have is white.

Have a good day, Im also off to look at 5's journal.


----------



## Dizzy321

Morning everyone

Nice to have you back Lintu :) 

7 weeks until I may leave work :shock:


----------



## 5-a-side

Thanks to all those who popped in over at my journal :) 
Yes, We're having a GIRL so Team Pink please for us. 
Hope everyone is well. DD1 is off on a school trip today, left at 6.45 and not getting back til 9.30pm! Me thinks there will be one grumpy 10yo by tomorrow evening.

Got the Estate Agent coming round today to take pictures of the house to get it up for sale.

Going to check out if there are any NCT nearly new sales nearby soon. I loved going to them when getting sorted for dd1.

Right time for school :)


----------



## mmcheek1

what a fabulous end to your wait a precious little girl cant go wrong with their clothes everything is sweatier in pink. i am so happy for you 5


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: congrats 5 :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Thanks for updating the front page Rees. Still Boy domination though isnt it.
Will you start a new thread when most are beginning 3rd Tri? Just wondered that.

I hate waiting for things, Estate Agent isnt coming for another hour yet and he'd better be on time too so I can do school run. 
Its scary putting house on market half-way through pregnancy, could literally be homeless by time baby girl arrives.

I remember my Mat Leave with dd2, last shift was on the Sunday and she was born on the Tuesday, 3 weeks early. She obviously didnt want me resting up before her arrival. How long is maternity leave now? I think its all changed since then.


----------



## 3 girlies

i lost track of this thread :blush: im now due 1st jan with a blue bump :yipee:


----------



## truly_blessed

hey hun, you can take upto 12 months but smp is only paid for 39 weeks.

*EDIT* then you can tag your holidays for this year at the front and next years at the end if you wanted to


----------



## daisybby03

Jaz02 said:


> Hey Rees
> 
> Im pretty sure that peacelovebaby's twins are both girls going by her journal
> 
> So thats 2 more girls to add to the list! Slowly catching up lol
> 
> xx

yup she is having girls. C-section scheduled for Dec 15th


----------



## LM2104

I actually hate my neighbour and her stereo! What makes it worse is OH always takes her side with his "you cant say anything it will make them do it more" and "there's no point having a go her" comments. Does the man not realise that I am tired, hormonal and in pain or discomfort 90% of the day?! 

Sorry for the rant!

3 Girlies - i love the name Freddie!

I havent been able to stop eating, Im getting really worried about how Im going to shift this weight once baby is here!


----------



## Dizzy321

LM i would be going next door & getting them told grr

I feel fat as hell too but trying to be positive x


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies!

Congrats to all who found out if they're pink or blue & congrats to those who managed to stay yellow!

Paula - well done on keeping positive on the weight gain. I'm trying to do the same although I feel like everyone around me is shrinking. :hugs:

LM - come January your noisy neighbour will be so knackered by the sound of your noisy newborn she won't be in any form for her stereo :haha: Seriously, sorry you've got that problem - I know what it's like to have noisy neighbours & can totally appreciate how it drives you crazy! x

Think my UTI has cleared up, yay for antibiotics :thumbup:


----------



## KristelB

Hiya ladies could I ask how many onesies, footed sleepers, etc for each 3 months (0-3,etc) we should plan on having? I think I'm buying too much 0-3 plus the possibility of more from baby shower gifts,


----------



## 3RARwife

hi ladies :flower:

Happy V-day to me :happydance:

*KristalB* i'd say proberly 6 0000's and 7 000's onesies and footed sleepers. you will get alot of people giving you those sizes at a baby shower. proberly a few in 00's wont hurt either for those colder spring/summer weather. 

*TillyMoo* :thumbup: for antibiotics 

*LM* men are to thick to think you are tired and in pain :hugs: maybe you should call the coppers on your neighbour :thumbup: i always wake up with random scratches and bruises, too buzy to notice i've done them i suppose and i'm terribly clumsy :blush:

* Daisy* congrats on V-day! :happydance: have you tried lollies after she 's used the potty. i know not very healthy but it worked with my first. got lucky with my second she trained herself :haha:

*3 girlies* congrats on your blue bump. bet your hubby is over the moon

*5* congrats on the pink bump :happydance: i hope you house sells quick and you can get set up in your new house before bub arrives and christmas :thumbup:

*Maz* ewwww curry :haha: i have quiet a sweet tooth at the moment :blush: i'm normaly a salt and potato person.

*Paula* hi i hope you and blue bump are doing well :flower:

*Lintu* i didn't manage to crush my girls by ending up on my front. It'll defiantly let you know if your restricting their space :winkwink: (punch, punch, bladder kick) :rofl:

*21* :hugs: mine kicks me in the nerves all the time, naughty baby's :haha:

*Rees* welcome back! :happydance: 

Getting a bit bummed about my eldest starting school in January :cry: but i guess they have to grow up.
Think i might make some cupcakes :)


----------



## 3RARwife

24 week bumpy. i think that bump needs some sun :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN5678 (450x600).jpg
File size: 184.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dizzy321

TillyMoo said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Congrats to all who found out if they're pink or blue & congrats to those who managed to stay yellow!
> 
> Paula - well done on keeping positive on the weight gain. I'm trying to do the same although I feel like everyone around me is shrinking. :hugs:
> 
> LM - come January your noisy neighbour will be so knackered by the sound of your noisy newborn she won't be in any form for her stereo :haha: Seriously, sorry you've got that problem - I know what it's like to have noisy neighbours & can totally appreciate how it drives you crazy! x
> 
> Think my UTI has cleared up, yay for antibiotics :thumbup:

Same! feels like everyone is losing weight and I am just huge (I am anyway but still :lol:) plan on dieting when baby is here and shifting this weight...bring on the pram walking :D (might be a big icey like lol)

glad your UTI cleared up :hugs:

Awww look at my chubby baby today! 23 weeks :happydance:
He has not stopped moving all night and he's still going for it this morning :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Dizzy321

Lovely bump 3RARwife! and happy V day!! x


----------



## TillyMoo

Kristel- Ok, bear with me here- hope this makes sense - In the uk we call the all-in-ons, with little popper buttons up the front & inbetween the legs & covered feet - sleepsuits. We call the little vests with short sleeves & legs that go over the head & button inbetween the legs - bodysuits.

I actually can't remember how many sleepsuits & bodysuits etc I went through with my first (will be getting all my DS's baby clothes down from the attic in the next couple of weeks & as I couldn't bear to throw anything out at the time I'll know exactly how many I had!) BUT I *think* he had 6 sleepsuits & 12 of bodysuits in each size (I found I needed more bodysuits due to leaky nappies, grr). 

I know people say buy loads unless you want to be doing washing every day - well I do remember doing washing every day / every other day but that was because I couldn't stand the smell of poo / milk stained clothes sitting about! We used the tumble dryer a lot too so it meant we could have his clothes washed, dried & ready for action in about 2 1/2 hours. 

As for wee outfits such as cute t-shirts, jeans etc - I wouldn't even bother buying any for a newborn as they'll most likely be wearing their sleepsuits 24/7 for the first few weeks. Maybe a couple of day outfits for 0-3 months but you'll probably find you'll get loads as gifts anyway. 

Nice bump rarwife! Jealous though as you're still looking pretty toned :winkwink: Happy v-day!

Aw Paula, I'm sure we're just "glowing" he,he. Not long now to our v-days :happydance:


----------



## mmcheek1

well i think me and hubby needed this break he is away for the week training and i am really starting to miss him. i will prolly attack him when he gets home(well after he showers) lol he has been in he field training army stuff. It will remind him of when we were trying to get preggers.we ave not been getting along super well lately and i know that 95% is me i hate my hormoned this time and my body always hurt. its so weird like i have worked ot or something i just plain hurt


----------



## LM2104

OUCH! I really ache today, and I have loads to do which is not good.

Glad you feel better Tilly.


----------



## daisybby03

Had growth scan today. Girl is 1.10 lbs and boy is 1.14 lbs. Both still transverse. I do have to go see a specalist b/c my boy looks to have an enlarged ventrical is his brain. They want the specalist to look at it b/c she has much better ultrasound machine. I am nervous, but I guess there is nothing I can do but pray he is ok and that it is nothing.


----------



## LM2104

Best of luck daisy, I hope all goes well. Please update us as soon as you have seen the specialist! Do you mind me asking what an enlarged ventrical means?

Those sound like good weights though!


----------



## kezz_howland

Kristel - This is no help whatsoever but we've bought loads of second hand stuff and have about 15 sleepsuits, 10 vests and 20 other outfits for 0 - 3 months, and about the same for 3 - 6 months! Got completely carried away and people keep giving me stuff! heehee


----------



## mmcheek1

i have a question ladies i am going to use cloth diapers but i have not a clue as to how many i need. i mean for each stage. i have always used disposal diaper but this time wanted to use cloth. help


----------



## daisybby03

LM2104 said:


> Best of luck daisy, I hope all goes well. Please update us as soon as you have seen the specialist! Do you mind me asking what an enlarged ventrical means?
> 
> Those sound like good weights though!

I am questioning that too! The doctor was not to informative, which upsets me! I am now thinking I want to switch doctors. She really didnt give us much info...Specalist will call me in a few days to schedual an exam. I will let you all know.


----------



## 3RARwife

goodluck *daisy* hoping it's all ok for your boy 

*MM* i love the first day they get back :winkwink: i hope your enjoying this time to yourself though. i'm going cloth for the first time too. i've got a Close Parent Dream Dri V3 Multipack 20 as my workhorse because they are not very decorative. i'm also getting a few from this company www.designerbums.com.au who have beautiful ones e.g :
 



Attached Files:







bluezoohomepage (526x331).jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 21p1eco

we have a few v3 dream dri close parent too, although they aren't pretty they are good and dry quickly. also very slim fitting. We have wayyyyy too many nappies for baby girl now...... oops, i might take some pictures and put them in my journal tonight if you want to look. we have gone for lots of small fitteds and wraps but also onesize pretties too.

Jamie uses Bumgenius Organic all in ones mostly, they are great, slim fitting and very absorbant but take ages to dry. incase anyone wants to know how they hold up.


----------



## kezz_howland

22 week bump today!

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/123_0136.jpg


----------



## Dizzy321

Lovely bump Kezz growing nicely! 

I braved the scales today GULP :(


----------



## mmcheek1

not me no way not only have i not braved the scales i have turned around the last three times i have been to the doctor. i simply have no desire to know how fat i am getting. fyi the baby is already pressing on my ribs or something is. i feel uncomfortable now


----------



## K477uk

Hello! :wave:

I officically hate my work as it has been so manic!!! But I have DH back at last, so things are starting to get back to normal!

I've had a brief read through, but it is late, and I am tired - only reason I'm up is because something from work was playing on my mind :(

But congrats on the pink 5-a-side!!!
Goodluck Daisy!! Hope all goes well xx
MM - I went for BTP - Motherease, so didn't have to worry about sizes, but in the first few months was using around 7-10 a day. After that it settles down and prepotty training he was using 5-6 a day. I had around 4 sized wraps for each stage... which was the cute part of collection!
Kezz - Looking good!!
As for clothes - I need to buy some... have some left over from DS - but have got around 5 new things.... need s few more I think! Especially if it turns out pink!
I know I've forgotten loads - but will try and get on later and update when it's not 1am!!

Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## 5-a-side

Kezz- i love your bump :) 

I was weighed yesterday at MW appointment now am 67kg so have put on 2kg since first MW booking in appointment. I don't really like working out kg to stones etc but I just hope it doesn't go too mad seeing as the MW said the weight gain generally starts now! 

All is well from yesterday, BP good, Urine clear, HB heard and now feeling more movements from this little girl. Eeeekkk, thats crazy being able to put that. Our little girl, Melody Katherine :) (for now anyway) Not seeing MW for another 5wks now also booked tour of maternity unit for November, although its the same hospital as dd1/2 were born its been re-vamped and OH hasnt been there so it'll be good to go visit it.


----------



## Dizzy321

5 a side - I am so jealous, 2KG is nothing, about 8lbs I think! I know I am going to get told off by my midwife :( I swore I would not put lots of weight on in this pregnancy but I kinda knew I would! I eat very healthy though, lots of fruit and veg and meat, cheese, yogurts etc and I walk everywhere as dont drive but for some reason I put the weight on. and they also say 1lb a week from now on......oh well, I am growing a big healthy baby boy thats my excuse and I am sticking to it :thumbup:


----------



## Dizzy321

Just been shopping and put some nappies, dummies & bibs in my basket, its all coming together nicely :)


----------



## lintu

Ladies, what's everyone's thoughts on the flu jab?? Will you be having it??


----------



## Dizzy321

I wont have it


----------



## 5-a-side

me neither, didn't have it last year either tho.

Sorry Paula if I made you feel bad. I'm pretty sure I'll stack it on soon. I put on 3st with dd2!


----------



## daisybby03

I will be getting the flu shot. So will DD. I never got it until I had her, now I get it. I am her caretaker and I cant get sick:) This momma's gonna have 3 babies soon and I need to stay healthy for them all. I have never had the flu, but I get scared every year as it seems some new and scary strand come out:( I remember I was on a cruise In the Caribbean when that swine or bird (cant remember which one) flu broke out in Mexico...I was FREAKING OUT!


----------



## LM2104

I think I prob will get flu jab, me OH and annie had flu over last Xmas and it was horrible. I actually thought OH was going to die on Xmas eve he was that bad. Cant take any chances!!


----------



## mmcheek1

I HAVE HAD THE WORSE LAST FEW DAYS GUYS I SWEAR. I WAS COMING BACK FROM MY NIGHT CLASS AT 10 ON WED AND THE TRANSMISSION WENT OUT IN MY JEEP. i tries desperately to reach hubby who is in the field this week doing army training so, my kids were home alone. i don't know but one person in this town cuz we are new here. we have only been here a month. i waited 2 hrs before she looked at her phone then once i get home and in bed the police show up and make me go back to where the jeep is and was asking me all kinds of questions as though my simple answer was a lie. i had no running vehicle. i had class the next day which i get paid to attend so, i was panicking finally through his chain of command i was able to get my truck but the suspension has a broke piece on it so, i ordered a 400. part to be told its dangerous for me to be driving that vehicle as well. i get so mad at my husband cause sometimes i feel like the army gets him and i get to clean up after him grr. i hate feeling like this but right now i cant help.


----------



## mmcheek1

paula85 said:


> Just been shopping and put some nappies, dummies & bibs in my basket, its all coming together nicely :)

what are nappies and dummies


----------



## Dizzy321

mmcheek1 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Just been shopping and put some nappies, dummies & bibs in my basket, its all coming together nicely :)
> 
> what are nappies and dummiesClick to expand...

Lol, diapers and pacifiers I think :thumbup:


----------



## Dizzy321

5 a side - nope you never made me feel bad. Everyone is different & carries different. Plus I have always had a problem with my weight, kind of used to it :thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

Can someone explain why you wouldn't get the flu jab or would? Not been offered it but not really sure of pros and cons? X


----------



## kezz_howland

I've put on 9lbs I think altogether from the day I found out I was pregnant. Think it's all my belly though. Is that reasonable? I dunno what kind of weights people generally put on... people keep reminding me that the baby only weighs about a pound but the fluid and everything must weigh a fair bit. Plus now that I feel well enough to eat again all I want is sweets and damned if i'm not eating them - I haven't been able to for months!!

mmcheek - Hope you're ok, sounds like you're having a lot of stress at the minute. Chin up hun xx


----------



## Dizzy321

I put on 9lbs when I eat my breakfast :rofl: 9lbs is great.


----------



## kezz_howland

Haha! Aww you made me chuckle then. Fair enough!! I'll shut up then :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Just been to the asda baby event, could not resist after hearing about all these bargains. I got the Johnsons baby box for £5, lots of nappies, wipes, cotton wool, hairbrush, formula, bottles, and an outfit. I have seen the bouncy chair I want £69 from mamas n papas :D


----------



## LM2104

I haven't weighed myself for a while, but I think I will in the morning now just to assess the damage. I plan on doing weight watchers once Ive had the baby and feel healthy enough to as I lost 11lbs in four weeks doing it before I got pregnant.

Im having a really stressful time with my younger sister at the moment, topped with OH redundancy and generally feeling crappy its not good, at least Ive got Annie to cheer me up though!


----------



## Dizzy321

I am just gratful I managed to lose 8 stones in 2010 or I would never have been having this baby now, I am very happy cant complain :)


----------



## mmcheek1

oh my gosh what is 8 stones lol and 9lbs when you eat breakfast that was cute


----------



## lintu

Princesskell said:


> Can someone explain why you wouldn't get the flu jab or would? Not been offered it but not really sure of pros and cons? X

I think its personal choice huni :hugs:

Iv always had the flu jab cos im asthmatic, iv had it every yr and every yr got ill just after :shrug: so the last two yrs I chose not to have it and what a surprise never got ill??

They never gave it to pregnant people, they never vaccinated for anything then i think it kicked in when this swine flu thing came about. Suddenly they were vaccinating pregnant women.

Iv had my invite for my flu jab again this year, iv rang and told them i dont want, figure i will take my chances :shrug: I just personally dont think enough research has been done in to any potential long term affects, but like i say personal choice huni


----------



## LM2104

I weighed myself this morning... Ive put on exactly a stone (14lbs) Im so sad!!


----------



## lintu

I don't want to know how much I have put on :nope: 

Off for some baby retail therapy this morning :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

mmcheek1 said:


> oh my gosh what is 8 stones lol and 9lbs when you eat breakfast that was cute

8 stones is 112lbs :D still had a long way to go though until I fell pregnant.....but I know with lots of willpower and deternination, it will come off again but for good this time lol


----------



## Dizzy321

I am not getting weighed again until after I give birth, its totally pointless stressing over weight during pregnancy


----------



## mmcheek1

oh congrats on the weight loss it is obvious that if you have that determination then you can do it again


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone , how is all today :)


----------



## kezz_howland

I got a book on maternity rights from midwife and was looking through it, and freaked myself out reading the smp and stuff cause it said 6 weeks 90% pay and then just smp for the rest... then I checked on NUT website and it's more for teachers, which is what I thought I read a while back. I got really scared cause OH doesn't earn very much and if i was getting just £128 a week we wouldn't be able to survive. So deep breath... and i'm calm again now! Still wish we could afford for me to take more time off though, hate the thought of putting a 6 month old into full time childcare :( I always intended to be a full time mum. But as i'm the breadwinner it just isn't possible. I don't even know whether we can afford for me to go back 3 days a week. I'm hoping we can... but then I don't know if the school will want me part time! 

Also was looking into tax credits and working tax credits and looking at the website we seem to be entitled to like £4000 a year! Which shocked me, cause I didn't think we'd be entitled to anything!! :) 

I hate that I can't organise it all now... i'd like to apply for everything so it's all ready in place when the bubba arrives. I'm too organised and it winds me up that I have to wait till he comes along and then start filling in forms!! lol. Sad!


----------



## mmcheek1

have you considered having your oh to stay home with little man


----------



## Dizzy321

Full of flu today, feel dreadful :( shivering but hot, aching, sore throat .... ok will stop moaning now :lol: OH has been great though :)


----------



## lintu

These headaches are soo gonna be the death of me :( can't wait till baby is born then I can take proper painkillers, none of this paracetamol crap. 

Sorry ladies having a bad day :grr:


----------



## Dizzy321

:hugs: lintu! nothing worse than a headache. ..... I could sooooo do with a lemsip!! :nope:


----------



## Princesskell

I've got a horrid sore throat starting. So can I not do lemsip? What about strepsils?


----------



## Dizzy321

You cant have lemsip when pregnant.....not sure about strepsils. I feel rotton :( my yearly cold I think!


----------



## TillyMoo

Awww, sorry to hear you guys are feeling rough - hope you feel better soon :hugs: sniffing vicks in a bowl of hot water sorts my sinus headaches out... paracetamol doesn't touch them!

Well, I had a bleed yesterday evening. I'd had a TINY bit of spotting a week ago & the doc put it down to the uti. Ended up going to maternity outpatients in the hospital.. waited for 3 hours before we were seen! Saw a consultant, she did a scan & an internal & I'm very happy to report all was well :thumbup: She said the bleeding was coming from an erosion on my cervix which sounds scary BUT she explained it was very common in pregnancy & due to a change in the cells in the cervix caused by hormonal changes. PHEW! She said my cervix was still long & showed no signs of pre-term labour :thumbup: I'm still bleeding a little but not freaked out by it any more. So if any of you ladies have or have had bleeding I hope you take comfort in reading this! :hugs:


----------



## lintu

:hugs: Tilly really scary but erosion is very common, specially if you were on BCP before

I don't think u can't even have strepsils during pregnancy darlin, I think it's literally paracetamol and nothing else :hugs: 

Iv always had headaches and the only thing that touches em are hardcore tabs it's proper crappy, I really wanted to enjoy pregnancy but right now can't wait for jan :( 

Hope everyone's feeling better soon xxxxx


----------



## daisybby03

Here is my 25 week photo. I have gained 17lbs so far. More than I was at 25 weeks with my singleton pregnant..but then again it's 2 babies.
 



Attached Files:







308190_10150383539444783_501234782_10113237_665374723_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LM2104

Ive had enough, My stupid neighbours boyf woke me, OH and annie up at 4am kicking her back door in, we actually thought we were being broken into. 
Then in took an hour and ten mins to get annie back to sleep and before we knew it she was up for the day. I havent slept properly for 4 days now... I cant take much more!!!


----------



## lintu

That's really pooh Hun :hugs: iv had a bad couple of nights last few and know how crappy I feel xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Lintu - hope your headache has eased off a little :hugs:

TillyMoo - that sounds very scary for you but glad everything is ok, I have heard too that cervical erosion is common in pregnancy :hugs: glad your mind is eased xx

Daisy - Gorgeous bump! all bump too, no wobbly bits elsewhere, unlike me :lol: and great weight gain too, your growing 2 healthy babies in there! xx

LM - they sound like idiots! I would so be going over to have a word today (or sending OH :haha:) probably drunken idiots :grr:

Ahhh Sunday morning :) woke up still feeling poorly, sneezing my head off but very excited :D ordered lots of clothes for him from next, very cute!!

Food shopping and take the kids to soft play & lunch out today :D 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Rees

Hi girls, been AWOL again, busy with work, it's been crazy! Time to catch up :)

Jaz - thanks for that about peacelovebaby's girls!

Kristel - when you start to get the big kicks you'll know :) They are worth waiting for :)

Radiance - lovely 21 week bump :)

LM - Mothercare are so pants and over-priced for what they sell! I went into the one in the nearest city and it was pants for baby boy clothes! I don't want to pay £25 for an outfit that I only "like" and not love! 

Paula - do you think you'll leave work as soon as you can then?

5 - I don't know about a new thread for 3rd tri, I suppose I should do, I haven't thought that far ahead yet! But it won't be long until we start to hit 3rd tri - Eek!

3girlies - awwwwww! Another boy for the thread and your first one :) Lovely!

Wow, 15th Dec for peacelovebaby! That's not too far away!

3 RAR - lovely bumpy :)

mmcheek - I hope your hubby liked his surprise earlier this week :)

Daisy - :hugs: I hope you get that appointment through soon, some of the machines they have here are rubbish and give inaccurate results and they look on another machine and find that there was nothing to worry about - i hope it's the same with your wee man!

Kezz - lovely bump! I love the colours of your living room :)

Paula - I got some nappies last week for Jago and then some for Tegs at the same time, they look so tiny!!!

Lintu - I'll be having the flu jab, so not risking anything now as I have an inkling I'm going to get everything going this winter :(

mmcheek - :hugs: That's horrible :( the police always make things worse, have the kids made friends at school and you could get to know their parents then you'd have someone to ring?

Paula - that's an amazing weight loss last year! I've been the same weight since I had Tegs, it's only fluctuated by about half a stone and my weight this time hasn't changed much since my booking in, I weighed myself at my mums the other week and I was 17 stone 2 (or 109 kg), did it again 2 weeks later and still the same! Jago is obviously growing but because we've moved and I now have to walk that little bit further I think that's helped keep the weight down!

Lintu and Paula - :hugs: I hope you're both feeling better today!

Tilly - :hugs: Glad it's normal and nothing to worry about!

Daisy - I LOVE your bump piccies :) It's looking so nice now! I want a twin bump! My bump seems to have shrunk a bit now :(

LM - :hugs: I'd be scared to death if I heard that! Send your OH round to have a word and say next time the police will be called, usually gets them to behave!

Paula - Have you seen the cute vests in Next that look like a shirt? Seen them in the next catalogue and REALLY want one for Jago :)


I'm feeling shattered, had a stupidly busy day at work today and back in at 4 until half 9, then nothing for 2 weeks :happydance: Got 2 weeks hols for Luke's birthday, my birthday and Tegan's 2nd birthday (scary stuff!) Ordered all her pressies and they've now arrived, but haven't got a clue what to get Luke! Any ideas for a 26 year old bloke anyone? He doesn't want anything (apart from jokingly saying he wants a Pee Pee Max :dohh: rather tempted to get him that and see what he says! :rofl: )

Got the FIL here until Tegan's birthday, she loves her grandad!

Getting loads of kicks now from Jago, which is lovely but my back has started to hurt again, but I think it's because I've worked so much this week and haven't properly chilled out!

Hope everyone is good and enjoying their weekend xx


----------



## lintu

I wish my headache was better :( worse than ever today


----------



## TillyMoo

Thanks Lintu :flower: That headache sounds nasty - been going on for a while now hasn't it? Hope you feel better soon hun

Paula - you're a brave lady... soft play area on Sunday - it's gona be NOISY!!!! Hope you find a quiet spot & get to enjoy a nice cuppa in peace x

LM - your neighbours gotta go. That is ridiculous. Hope they're too worn out to make any noise tonight & you get a lovely evening / night of rest x

Princesskell - gargling with salt water might help - yucky but might be worth a try. Milk, Honey & TLC too x

Rees - thanks for all the updates. I find it so difficult catching up properly but you always seem to remember everyone. You're a star :flower: As for blokes pressies, don't know what he's into but I'm getting mine that new star wars blu-ray set for christmas. It's £60 though, eek.. hopefully will get cheaper before Christmas. Pee pee Max...:haha:


----------



## LM2104

Thanks girls, we moved here about 17 months ago (to get away from noisy neighbours would you believe!) and theyve always been noisy but now its all the time and its just getting too much. Apparantly they used to be alot worse though and the other neighbours got a petition up and they are meat to be on their final warning so we've decided to keep a noise diary and when its all too much I will take it to the council. 

I would go and speak to them myself but I doubt they would listen, probably more the type to put your windows through for complaining. They have a baby just younger than Annie and god knows how he gets ay sleep I feel so sorry for him!

Lintu I really feel for you, have you been to see your doc? I hope you feel better soon, remember to keep well hydrated :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Thanx ladies, unfortunatly headaches are my weak spot, if im ill or have a cold i always get a headache, i used to have really bad migraines when i was younger thenkfully not had one for around 13 yrs :hugs: 

They do tend to be around how much i drink, went shopping yersterday in chester so didnt drink alot cos of the sideaffect of the constent peeing, but by lunch i knew i was paying for that :( been trying to make up for it since but this one just doesnt wanna leave.

Tilly I wanted to get that for my DH too, but i can only find it in blu ray! we dont have a blu ray player, gonna get pricey if i have to buy that too!!


----------



## mmcheek1

lol i think it is always funny when we r gone a fe days and do a long catch up. thank you rees for you concern we have met one couple and thats actually who come and got me. i dont understand how i can be so proud of my husband and honor what he does on one hand but be resentful at times about it. i use to be in the army but i never made it to the rank he is so i still get made when lower ranks can be there for their families and he cant


----------



## Dizzy321

No play area felt so Il around asda that I had to go on the car. Home with pjs on :(


----------



## TillyMoo

Poor wee you Paula - can your OH take the kids out to give you a chance to put your feet up? You've gotta listen to your body & he's gotta listen to it too! :hugs:

Viscous circle isn't Lintu.. I'm the same re peeing / drinking water - suppose we'll just try to drink as much as we can when we're at home! So you've got a star wars geek too! Can't believe the price of these things.. so crazy

MMCheek1- must be hard for you :hugs:

LM - hope they get chucked out soon :hugs:

Right, off to get hair straightened & then to the grandparents. Hope everyine has a nice lazy Sunday afternoon xx


----------



## mmcheek1

paula- i want you to get some rest truely you need to take it easy
tilly moo i appreciate your concern
well i have began walking again i have an appointment next week about my low lying placenta but its finally gotten cool enough for me to enjoy some exercise


----------



## LM2104

Ugh, Im gonna have to go to drs tomorrow, think Ive got thrush or a water infection again (tmi sorry!) Im just really uncomfortable down there! This would be the 2nd time this pregnancy.


----------



## lintu

Yep Tilly he loves em, anything like that really when I'm not a footie widow I'm a world of Warcraft widow :shrug: can't win!

Well we took the dog for a walk and my head seemed to clear but now I'm back and it's just as bad! Might ring the dr tomorrow, don't know if prolonged headaches are a sign of anything just wish it would do one :( 

On a plus note at least I'm being waited on hand and foot, not that I can do much without feeling like I have my heartbeat in my head :( worst hangover ever!!!!!!!


----------



## lintu

Hope it clears up soon LM, have you tried cranberry juice, I sware by it xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

lintu said:


> Yep Tilly he loves em, anything like that really when I'm not a footie widow I'm a world of Warcraft widow :shrug: can't win!
> 
> Well we took the dog for a walk and my head seemed to clear but now I'm back and it's just as bad! Might ring the dr tomorrow, don't know if prolonged headaches are a sign of anything just wish it would do one :(
> 
> On a plus note at least I'm being waited on hand and foot, not that I can do much without feeling like I have my heartbeat in my head :( worst hangover ever!!!!!!!

yes darling it could be a sign of high blood pressure which could result in preclampsia so i am by no means saying to worry but i wouldn't ignore either


----------



## mmcheek1

lintu i was reading a little in your journal you lost your mucus plug at 13 weeks what do they do for tht


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, thought id check in, havnt been on here all week! found it really difficult to find the time to come on as weve been looking after DH's mum and dads shop! theyre back on wed though so i can chill out after that! :)

Sorry i cant remember what everyone has wrtten now with this baby brain ha ha! but i did read back. hope your all doing ok. Im tired but doing well :) baby is getting more active now which is nice :) xxx


----------



## lintu

mmcheek1 said:


> lintu i was reading a little in your journal you lost your mucus plug at 13 weeks what do they do for tht

They told me to rest for 48 hrs and see how things went, luckily the bleeding stopped, they then gave me me a scan and everything was fine with baby so they said they werent worried and that it would most likely grow back.

Apparently they said it does some times come away but grows back :shrug: been fine ever since


----------



## lintu

headaches been much better today, wohoo.

Been to the drs anyway, my BP is fine and he's not concerned, just gotta keep doing what im doing


----------



## Dizzy321

So glad it's better lintu! Must be all the hormones causing them. I suffered really bad in my last pregnancy. 

Had to ring in sick today felt so weak and full of cold :( tomorrow I see the consultant about my dodgy mole :/


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, went to docs I dont have a water infection thank goodness, but she gave me some treatment for thrush just to b on the safe side.

Im so tired I can hardly function so will do a proper catch up in the morning.


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey MrsG! Glad to hear you're getting more movements & you'll get to chill after Weds x

Hope you feel better soon Paula & good luck tomorrow x

Glad to hear BP good & headaches easing lintu x

My 3 year old son asked me today why my boobs were so big now! 
I said it was because they were busy making milk for the baby & he replied "ahhh... so that lady I saw on the tv must've had a baby in her tummy then"
He doesn't miss much!


----------



## lintu

TillyMoo said:


> My 3 year old son asked me today why my boobs were so big now!
> I said it was because they were busy making milk for the baby & he replied "ahhh... so that lady I saw on the tv must've had a baby in her tummy then"
> He doesn't miss much!

:rofl: dont you jusy love kids :rofl:


----------



## daisybby03

Back from specialist, my boy is fine! Not sure what they saw with with his ventricle...but it all looks normal!


----------



## K477uk

Tilly - Your son sounds great!!

Paula - Hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Lintu - Glad your headache is feeling better!

Work is stupidly busy.... I'm still working now - Boo Hiss!! 5 weeks til half term though!!


----------



## K477uk

daisybby03 said:


> Back from specialist, my boy is fine! Not sure what they saw with with his ventricle...but it all looks normal!

Yay!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## daisybby03

We r so relived! Both were head down too..pressing on my cervix. They r going to start checking me two times a month on my cervix. we got so e great scan pictures too. They r starting to get chubby:)


----------



## mmcheek1

thank heavens daisy


----------



## LM2104

gr8 news daisy!!


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: fab news daisy :hugs:


----------



## TillyMoo

Brilliant news Daisy!


----------



## daisybby03

Here's face photos of my little stinkers:) Baby A is my girl and Baby B is my boy:)
 



Attached Files:







324496_10150386343484783_501234782_10135208_321989269_o.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7









335517_10150386341629783_501234782_10135188_577303637_o.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mmcheek1

they are absolutely darling and i looked up the enlarged ventricle of the brain when you first mentioned it and i am so relieved that \, that is not the issue with your little man


----------



## Dizzy321

Fantastic news Daisy :kiss:


----------



## daisybby03

They told me in a few weeks they are going to keep me off my feet. I have a short cervix and they want to keep a close eye on it. I guess thats why I went into preterm labor with my daughter. I had no idea. The specalist I was was AMAZING! She was so informative. If nothing else, I am glad I got to go see her. I hate my boy gave me a scare, but she is going to see me a long with my regular doctor. I will get more ultrasounds, which I love, and they will keep a close eye on my cervix..which is something my regular doctor NEVER mentioned. The equipment at the specalist's office is so great! I cant believe how real life looking my boys face is. My girls is hard to see b/c she is face down on my cervix...but his looks like chubby cheeks:)


----------



## 17mummytobee

Finally I found a january thread! :D can you add me to the list please? I'm 22 weeks pregnant due on the 24th with a little boy :) xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Welcome 17mummytobee

I have been having quite bad period type pains low down today.....taking it its normal, putting it down to stretching pains


----------



## K477uk

Paula... I've had the same... Really hurts if I bend down. I think it's just stretching... I thought I had a burst of energy.. But it's gone now!

I have my consultant appointment tomorrow... To ensure I can have a VBAC.. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah prob just stretching pains. Good luck at your consultant appt tomorrow, hope you get the go ahead for VBAC :thumbup:


----------



## lintu

OMG, I didnt think my bump had grown much!!!

18+2
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone188.jpg

22+2
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone193.jpg


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thanks for the welcome! :) boy you girls sure can chat!


----------



## mmcheek1

litu you have grown i think you bump is bigger than mine and they have said my baby is average to above average in size


----------



## lintu

Lol, i feel like a whale! :rofl: 

And :wohoo: the headaches gone


----------



## Dizzy321

V-day :dance: Midwife appt today :D


----------



## LM2104

OK so Im 23 + 2, my baby has been very active and Ive been able to feel it move from about 14 weeks.

Yesterday I thought it wasnt moving very much and expressed my opinions to mum and OH who said maybe it was just having a lazy day give it time.

I had a bath and felt it moving at about 6pm last night but didnt feel it for the rest of the night and I had a couple of kicks at about 7.30am this morning but nothing since.

Am I just worrying over nothing?


----------



## K477uk

Try a cold sugary drink... If nothing over an hour I'd prob contact MW... 

How is everyone?


----------



## LM2104

Thanks K447, Ive just drank a small bottle of full fat coke and nothing. Feel like MW will think Im overreacting but something is telling me Im not.


----------



## Rees

Tilly - I mostly remember everyone :) I read a page of this the other day and then forgot to do anything and just shut my laptop down :haha: Sometimes I'm rather useless :)

Lintu - How's your head today?

LM - does their kid go somewhere else at the weekends when they're noisy? That's the only thing I can think of apart from their kid is deaf! It's bad enough here at the moment with FIL staying, his voice just booms! Somehow Tegs is managing to sleep!

mmcheek - :hugs: your OH provides for you in other ways, I wish my OH had a job and went out to earn the money, it's just me who works in our household!

Girls, I wish Luke was a geek over something like Star Wars, his new geekiness is over Warhammer and I refuse to by him anything to do with it! We're getting a joint present now - Kinect for the Xbox :) £75 pre-owned in Game and my mum is giving us some money towards it!

Lintu - I was a WOW widow when I met Luke, after we moved in and found out Tegs was on the way I made him stop! He went back to it a bit after she was here but he now realises how much of life he was missing (used to play it constantly and he had bags under his eyes when we met, luckily I knew how much of a geek he was and now he likes getting out with Tegan and going to the park and enjoying sunshine, woohoo!) It was hard but I managed to get him off it.

Trying to read through with my little girl looking at everything and smelling Tilly's flower (apparently it's nice!) it's proving rather difficult!

Tilly - your son sounds hilarious! They really miss nothing!

Daisy - brilliant news! :) and lovely scan piccies :) So glad the specialist was able to tell you everything, although I don't know how they expect you to keep off your feet with a toddler about!

17mummytobee - I'll add you now :) Can't believe there's another boy! These yellows must be all girls :) :waves:

Paula - I keep getting pains every now and then, I think that it's the baby's just being little buggers :)

Kat - ooooooh! Good luck with the consultant appointment today :)

Lintu - yay! Good bumpy growth there :D

Paula - Yay for V-day! How did the appointment go about your mole?

LM - orange juice made Jago move, maybe your baby's sleep pattern is changing? If it's very different from before then give your midwife a ring to make sure :hugs: and don't worry about what your MW thinks, better to over-react than to under-react!


Hope everyone's ok, I'm getting annoyed at having FIL here, can't do ANYTHING, all I want to do of an evening is to do some cross stitch and watch a bit of trashy tv, but I can't because he talks over it! Grrrr! I want the next week to be gone already and then he'll go back home! Apart from that I'm fine :) Jago's been kicking the shit out of me and was kicking his big sister earlier when she was sat on my lap watching Peppa Pig, she didn't feel a thing or thought nothing of it it :haha:


----------



## mmcheek1

rees- i appreciate exactly what you are saying but i also earn the same amount of income and can manage to be available to him and my kids responsibly where some how he never can be. its the small things that kill me like i watched my son win the game for his football team scoring all touch downd but one and he set that up for the team but catching an amazing pass and running it to the 5 yd line for the running back to run in the nxt pla by my self. i was not even mad about that untill i got home and he was to tired after being home alone for 5 hrs to get up and hear about. sry i am really struggling with resentment right now. i do love him dearly but something has to give


----------



## K477uk

LM - Def give them a ring... the worst that will happen is they'll check you out and everything is fine!

MM - Hugs :hugs: :hugs:

Rees - Thanks! It's hard when all you want to do is nothing!!

Consultant was fine... they are going to keep a close eye on BP as it rose quite suddenly last time... but other than that good. it was kinda as expected - encourage VBAC, and she didn't see any reason why I can't have it. She did say that I prob couldn't have a HB - but was happy enough in hospital last time! The other thing she implied was that I would have to be stuck to a bed - which I did argue the need for - in my chart it showed that as soon as I was on the bed progress slowed massively! But couldn't move about due to PreE!


----------



## LM2104

I have felt a few hard kicks this afternoon!! Feel a bit better now, thanks for all your comments though, I do appreciate it.

Glad your appointment went well K447.


----------



## Dizzy321

Rees, thank you for asking about me :hugs: my mole appt went okay....have to go back to have it removed under local and stitched up. Midwife appt today went good, baby is measuring 26 weeks x


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi ladies, popping in while I can, really stressed and tired at the moment with OH's redundancy and the lack of help. Really is the most shitty timing for us but we do try to keep positive as hard as it is. 
Baby Melody is doing well I think, I feel her alot more now usually around 4pm and 8pm-ish the most.


----------



## lintu

:hi: ladies, headaches have gone :wohoo: hope i havent spoken too soon thou. Luckily Chris isnt that bad on WOW and it gives me time to catch up on my TV that he just moans about having to watch, :rofl: I have told him he is not going on it until nights when baby is in bed and he isnt going on it at weekends during the days at all, hopefully he will be fairly good with it :hugs:

I am I being dumb here but what is V Day ?? is it when bean is classed as a baby and is technically viable, god I hate that word!!

Iv had a fab day in work, I laughed that much i very nearly pee'd, gonna have to work on that pelvic floor muscle, whoops. Had some good kicks also, Baby loves tangfastic haribo


----------



## Dizzy321

Yes it does. Sorry if It offended you but others have said it and got congratulations :dohh: ahhh never mind.


----------



## Dizzy321

Wanted to wish you all the best of luck with your January snowangels :flower: I wont be around much now.


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: 5 a side, my OH has been made redundant in the last week so I know how stressful it feels. I hope you both find a resolution soon!

Little One is kicking quite a bit now, I feel a bit silly for worrying, but at the same time am a bit relieved!


----------



## lintu

they like to keep us guessing dont they LM :hugs: glad your mind is eased


----------



## LM2104

They sure do Lintu, I dont think Im going to be 100% happy and calm until Im holding this baby in my arms!


----------



## Rees

mmcheek - mahoosive :hugs: I know what you mean about something needing to give :( Hopefully when your little one arrives he'll buck his ideas up and realise that your other kids are also worthy of his time as are you!

Kat - why would you be stuck on the bed? BAD consultant! Although admittedly once I was in hospital I didn't want to leave the bed, but I spent most of the time hanging over the back of it clutching the gas and air! Was comfy and gravity helped, I so want that as my birth position this time!

LM - yay for big kicks! :) maybe baby was having a growth spurt and was shattered?

Paula - oooooh, big baby or big bump! All sounds good though :)

5 - :hugs: :(

Lintu - he'll behave for a while but every now and then you'll need to remind him that the baby and you come first! I keep having to do it with Luke, was so tempted to say I was working one day and then come in through the door and see if he was on one of his silly games! He's not been too bad since we've had words about it and our internet has returned, I'm now upstairs checking out the wifi and :happydance: it works and now I can escape away from his bad mood and escape his dad who is doing my nut in today. 


So today I've stormed out of his mum's house when Luke was a prick and then told his mother that we didn't want to go out to the stupid cinema so no, we didn't need her to babysit (I used stronger words though and that was after every small way of trying to tell her that I didn't want to do it didn't work!) She wants us to go out to a restaurant with his side of the family, when his mum and dad are in the same room they bicker and that's all it's going to be, his brother wasn't happy that it was going to be on Saturday (Luke's birthday) because he was working and wouldn't be able to go (boohoo) and then I dropped out and they suddenly change the day so he can go, and now Luke's cancelled it because he's mum's being a bitch and it all feels like my fault!

It's my birthday too this weekend and I really don't want to spend time with them! His mother treats our new house like a drop in centre and constantly comes up every time she falls out with his brother, we live further away now but we see her more than when we lived around the corner which I find really bizarre!

All I want is peace and quiet but I think in my house it's too much to ask for :(

Rant over! :haha:

How's everyone's day been? Mine's been good apart from family politics :) Tegan's been loving having mummy home and she's been such a good girl :) xx


----------



## Radiance

So I kept having a feeling to go and get the baby checked out,
on Tuesday I went early and found out I have been slowly leaking amniotic fluid,
my baby boys looks perfect and so they put me on bed rest and tomorrow
I get another ultrasound to check on everything :|
So many things running through my mind!

On the plus side he has been kicking ALL the time! 
each day they are getting stronger :D


----------



## mmcheek1

raiance is your week marker right. i cant believe that they wouldn't keep you in and monitor it although i have been reading alot about that viable stage and the rules that the hospitals have on that. i hope little man says for quite a long time. i had the same problem with my first not quite that early but he was born 6 weeks early and i spen 6 weeks in the hospital prior to his birth. are you on bed rest.
rees- mother in laws grrr i totally feel for you right now but dont let her rule over you


----------



## Rees

Radiance - :hugs: I hope it stops soon and not much more leaks out!

mmcheek - I wouldn't mind so much about MIL but with the FIL also staying here I'm ready to tear my hair out, luckily he's now gone all day and all night fishing and we won't see him (hopefully) until tomorrow at some point, just getting rather annoyed now with the pair of them, they're like children!

Just had a random bout of morning sickness and have no idea where it's come from, it always seems to be on a Thursday too! Strange baby :(

Think today is going to be a lazy day with just a trip into town later, going to enjoy the peace and quiet! Hope everyone has a good day :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

*mmcheek1*- I know, I've been making sure I'm drinking tons of water every second and making sure he kicks! That's how they do it in this city :| With my daughter at 29 weeks I had a gush of amniotic fluid and they told me the same thing even though I was having contractions and lost half my plug, because my amniotic fluid was still in the "normal" range
My mom ended up driving me 2 hours - the doctors and nurses there could not believe they didn't send me in right away!

What I'm worried about with this one is that it's slowly leaking and not stopping - but just like the with my first one they sent me home because it was in the range


*Rees*- Yes, I have an ultra sound again today so I've been praying! He still needs to wait at least 8 weeks


----------



## mmcheek1

oka but just dont let not wanting to be away from your daughter make you second guess if you need to go 2 hrs away you do it


----------



## lintu

Radiance sure everything is going to be fine huni :hugs:

Rees, I feel your pain with MIL, :grr: I dont get on with mine at all

iv had a bad day today, been super hungry all week nothing has gotten close, but then ov weighed myself today and iv put on 3 stone!!! im gutted :cry:


----------



## daisybby03

Paula- what did I miss? WHy wont you be around much longer?


----------



## 21p1eco

i was wondering that too daisy, i thought i had missed something or was being blonde.....


----------



## mmcheek1

yeah me too i went back and read through i am missing it to is something wrong paula


----------



## mmcheek1

radiance have you had your u/s yet


----------



## Radiance

Paula - I was wondering the same thing! hmm. going to third trimester maybe?

mm- yes I did :) He looks amazing and the amniotic fluid looks fine so we're just going to keep an eye on it


----------



## mmcheek1

oh well i thought that we were all staying together to he end she is only a few days ahead of me


----------



## lintu

Are we not all staying on this thread??? It's nice to see everyone through xx


----------



## truly_blessed

I think we will all stay in this thread and rees will just rename it to third tri once we're all through the gate.


----------



## mmcheek1

yeah i feel like i have been following everybody's pregnancy, life, joys and issue don't want to start over after 6 months. i would miss everyone


----------



## daisybby03

I'm staying! :) I know for a fact I am not going to deliver in January either...but this is where I started and this is where I shall stay:) 
I am excited to move over to 3rd tri forums though:) I feel like I fit there more than 2nd anyways. My one pregnancy book says 25 weeks is 3rd, but I have also heard 27 too...so I am so confused:)


----------



## 21p1eco

i know how you feel daisy. i dont feel like i can relate to any of the 2nd tri anymore, i lurk in the 3rd from time to time but dont feel quite there either yet with going into labour. I heard 3rd was 26 weeks....


----------



## mmcheek1

i guess i don't see that much of a difference between the two. i am almost 24 weeks but i don't think that in my 4 prior pregnancies that other than the increasingly uncomfortableness that the issues are much of the same. did the baby move enough, how is my nutrient, does this mean something is wrong, i am tired, i feel good, i cant see my feet now stuff lol. to be completely honest i really don't get a whole lot bigger with my babies then i am now and he is a beast in there kicking it's kind of crazy how strong he actually is.


----------



## daisybby03

scheduled my glucose test for Tuesday...yuck! Doctor said it is a 2 hour test now. With DD is was a 1 hour test and if you failed it was 3 hours...so I am not looking forward to that. I will have to bring my ipad and plenty of things to do. Maybe it will be a good time to catch up on phone calls with the grandparents. 
I think I may say I am in 3rd trimester come this weekend when I turn 26 weeks:) it will help this twin pregnancy seem closer to the end:) I don't think I am going to miss this pregnancy at all! I will be so happy to feel normal again! It would be nice to actually be able to play with your toddler and not waddle everywhere and make sounds like you are an 80 year old woman. LOL


----------



## mmcheek1

yeah i remember when i was carrying my daughter i was pregnant with twins until i lost hers in my 5th month and i was really not feeling very good often the twins can take so much out of your body


----------



## kezz_howland

Hi everyone. Sorry been MIA, computer charger stopped working and e ordered another off ebay while we still had power left, then had to wait several days for it to arrive! Work is killing me now... I'm having problems with my ribs, which apparently is to do with the pregnancy, something to do with muscles loosening and ribs moving. I'm pretty much in pain from when I wake up to when I go to sleep. Although I'd take this over the morning sickness any day! However, apart from taking some paracetamol now and again whch doesn't do much, there's nothing I can do. It's a bit of a nightmare, and i've been coming home and laying on the bed about 7.30pm and pretty much falling asleep from there. Bit boring really but so uncomfortable even to sit downstairs and watch tv. 

Anyway, enough moaning!! I hope everyone's doing okay! We're doing good apart from the above. Little boy is kicking hard enough now to move my belly and me and OH can watch it, which is cool. He also moves sometimes so he's sticking out of one side, which is just bizarre. I love every minute of watching and feeling him. Makes it all worth while! I have a meeting at hospital at 28 weeks to discuss birth plan. I'm planning to stand my ground on the whole c-section thing and hopefully I'll be able to have one. Doctor frightened me to death in the last discussion saying if they have to induce me they won't be able to give me an epidural and it will have to be done and I will just have to let them do it. She kept saying 'will you be able to let us?' and I was like 'er no....!' she tried to piut us off c=section telling us all about the risks etc, but i don't think she was saying no, so we'll see how it goes. 

Daisy - you're looking gorgeous in your pic :)

Here's a pic of my little one sticking out on my right side while i was laid in bed the other night.

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/308295_10150385185764343_609589342_9733310_1999484485_n.jpg


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies!

I'm stickin here with you all as I've been reading/posting on this thread since I was 4 or 5 weeks pregnant!

Radience - hope you're doin ok hun xx


----------



## daisybby03

kezz- do they not think they epidural will help? Sorry if this has already been asked, or do you just want to avoid that all together just in case:) Cant blame you if so. Seems more and more people are offered the choice of a c-section now a days, cant see why they wont let you have one if you request it.


----------



## daisybby03

mmcheek1 said:


> yeah i remember when i was carrying my daughter i was pregnant with twins until i lost hers in my 5th month and i was really not feeling very good often the twins can take so much out of your body

so sorry you lost a child. :hugs: But you are so right, twins really do take a lot out of you. I am now at the point where my back is in constant pain. It hurts to walk, sit, stand...I find comfort when I am asleep. Even that's a chore. I sleep with pillows under me and around me to keep me at an exact arch to get the pinch out of my back. I am not doing to well on getting 4000 calories a day like the doctor wanted me to. It's so hard and I feel so bloated and full by 2500:( Besides that, I am doing good. People tell me how good I look for twins, that I am glowing..I don't tell them it's all the oil in my skin from the pregnancy that gives me that beautiful shine:haha: 

I can remember from pregnancy with DD how much it hurt when baby pushed or touched my cervix. Man oh Man, this little girl in there now is really rubbing on it. I think I told you all we could see her on ultrasound machine just pushing her head against it. That feels like there in a fork in there digging out! 

Ah pregnancy, why did I remember it as something so beautiful:dohh:


----------



## kezz_howland

Well they think epidural is fine but not if there's complications like needing inducing or if i'm in labour for too long etc. They're basically saying I need to have a backup plan cause if it doesn't all go well they'll have no choice but to examine me or whatever and they're saying an emergency c-section isn't the best option if it comes to that. I think an c-section is just easiest all round then i cut out all the worry, and all the worrying about baby's safety through the whole thing. I don't see that they can refuse really, cause if I say I really can't tolerate an internal exam, then what can they do? surely it's safest for baby to just get him out? I guess we'll see... but the doctor's aren't very understanding so far... they seem to think i'm exagerating the whole thing because they have no idea how painful it all is! I wish I was...! lol. I was on the phone to my mum crying saying 'don't they think that if I could physically tolerate sex with my own fiance I would?' but I know there are also psychological conditions that cause sex to be painful, and I think as none of the doctors actually understand what I have, they think it's all in my head. Wish there was a specialist somewhere round here like there seems to be in America who could tell them to give me a break!!


----------



## daisybby03

kezz- yeah,. I think they should just give you a c-section before you go into labor. I do know they like to check ur cervix in your last month, but I guess ur doctor wont do that if you request it. I hate you have to worry about this:( I also hate there is nobody there who can help you medically. I get so tired of doctors always think our problems are in our heads! We are not all a bunch of crazies! People told me doctors who think my heart problems would be anxiety and they would just give me meds...well, turns out I had SVT and needed heart surgery! NOT CRAZY!


----------



## TillyMoo

I'm with ya Kezz & Daisy!
Obviously medical professionals have to be clinical in their decisions - but only to a certain extent - good listening skills & a little compassion go a looonnng way!
xx


----------



## LM2104

Kezz, I really feel for you. I'm worried about the birth and I dont even have a condition like yours so I know the worry can take away some of the enjoyment from you. Its seem crazy ypu wouldnt be allowed a c-section when some people just decide they are too posh to push and get their own way especially if they have money to throw at the docs. I hope you get what is best for you and the baby!! Good to have you back!

Daisy Im sorry to hear the pregnancy is being so hard on you, just focus on those LOs and it will all be worth it. Sorry if its already been mentioned but do you have a planned c-section in place because of you heart condition?

I need some advice from REES, Annies nursery has an outbreak of Chicken Pox. I just wondered what the doc or MW said to you about it, I cant remember. Ive already the Chicken Pox but Annie and OH havent.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all, hope your all doing well and managing to feel more "blooming" :)


----------



## lintu

I think I'm starting to get a little paranoid ladies :blush: first time mum and all that. 

But I was in agony yesterday, just got worse as the day when on, by night time I was seriously considering going to a&e!! Went to bed thought I'd see how it went. Anyway lots better so far today, think my ibs was playing up, hard to tell the difference these days! But I'm concerned iv not had much movement over the past few days and what I have had hasn't been as strong :shrug: 

Could this be cos baby has moved? Or just having a quiet day? Still getting a HB and the odd boot but nothing like it's been! I'm gonna be grey with worry by the end of all this, 9 mths is soooo long :grr:


----------



## mmcheek1

LM- hey i know you said rees but my daughter got the chicken pox when i was pregnant with my 3rd son and the docors told me as long as i have had them already that i have an immunity and would be just fine

kez- i know your worried and this maybe easy for me to say but its a miracle of God you even got this far I read your journal just remember if he has taken you this far then he will be there for you all the way
5-a-side-why does your statis say worried is everything ok
lintu- agony cause you are concerned or agony cause your in pain. my little guy has less active days too and of course we r all so far into this now it freaks us out but remember that usually if there is a stress on the baby the HB usually reflects it by being either higher or lower. i say if the is causing you this much stress and your instinct is saying hey pay attention then go in


----------



## daisybby03

LM- nope, I'm gona go vaginal iif I can. I had an ablation to my heart in December and have been better ever since! So glad I did it before I got pregnant. I am nervous about birthing two babies though! One was easy...two scares me. 
Baby girl has been a squirmy baby, but boy is quiet. He dies this a lot, scares me. He has placenta in front, so I guess that's why.


----------



## LM2104

Thanks MM (I didnt mean exclusively rees its just I remember her going through it not long ago! lol), only thing is ive had pox twice already, once as a baby and once at 16, so Im not sure theres anything stopping me getting them again. My dad has had them 4 times, everytime me or one of my sisters get them.

Me and Annie both have colds at the moment and Ive read that cold/flu symptoms are the beginning of chicken pox, Im really scared!!

Lintu I didt have much movement for two days in the week, but everything was fine and baby is being a jumping bean now. If you are worried though call your MW nothing wrong with being a little over cautious!

Daisy my friend gave birth to her twins naturally at 38 weeks, I thought she was mad, but she did it with just gas and air!! I hope it works out and you get the birth you want.


----------



## daisybby03

I can guarantee I will be asking for an epidural! I have no shame is getting the drugs :)


----------



## Maz1510

HI guys, Did you miss me! haha! Been MIA a while, been checking in but not had time to sit down, working nights this week and unbelievably im sleeping better (better than night shifts non pregnant not actually better!lol)

LM Usually if you have had C.pox you develop an immunity to it, however it you and your family tend to suffer more than once then it is worth seeing GP, or MW and have a blood test to test for Varicella . On the other hand, if you do get it at this stage you will be fine. the main risk if you were to get it just before giving birth as you can pass it on to the baby once its born and they can be quite poorly but at 23wk or so you will feel ike crap but no additional risk to baby. 

Nothing else really to report here, baby is moving well now, bump is ever growing as are my ankles n my arse evidently lol
24wks today it is going fast but not quite fast enough x


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks everyone for being so kind, and I appreciate your thoughts. I really hope the doctor will just give in, and i'm determined to be strong and demand what I want. Problem is whenever I talk about it I end up in tears and I don't wanna be persuaded to something else cause I can't stand up for myself! Perhaps if I just act like a petulant child and say 'well I won't let you examine me whatever happens' they will decide a c-section is definitely for the best!!

We went to a nearly new sale today and got a car seat for £10 and some clothes. Finally for the curtains up in the nursery, just need a rug and a lampshade now and it's all done! Got up at 7am to go, then went to lincoln shopping, and now I'm completely exhausted and will sleep really well tonight! 

LM - hope everything's ok! Haven't you had chicken pox before?

Does anyone else's little ones wake up at dead on the same time every night? Mine wakes up at 9pm and starts moving wildly for about an hour. This is when I usually go lay upstairs so I can watch the belly move and talk to him! It's lovely.

Daisy - don't blame you with the epidural. One is enough to push out, nothing wrong with a bit of pain relief! I must say I've never understood when people say 'i want to do it naturally'. I just want my baby... the process of getting him out doesn't bother me... the quicker and less painful it is the better! haha


----------



## LM2104

Yes Kezz, Ive had chicken pox twice! Thanks for all the advice everyone, Im sure baby will be fine, will just have to deal with a grumpy and itchy two year old if she catches them!

Totally agree with the whole epidural thing, I had it once and will be asking for it again if I need it! I have to say Daisy if it was me having twins I think I would take the C-section, I admire you for wanting to do it vaginally!


----------



## daisybby03

I guess I am scared of the unknown. I've never had a section and have no idea what to expect. At least vaginally I know what to expect. Oh hell, I'm scared all around with twins!


----------



## LM2104

I feel like poo! We have all have a cold now and I was up from 12.30am - 3.30am for no reason. Did get to feel baby doing some big kicks though which was nice.


----------



## lintu

:hugs: daisy I think knowing what to expect is some times worse, I'm getting a little nervous xxx

LM sorry your feeling poohy Hun :hugs: hope ur feeling better soon, but yeahy for big kicks

My bean must have moved so I'm feeling it more which has put my mind at ease loads, I hate being worried all the time, can't wait for jan. Place near me has an offer of 4d scans £60, thought that was a bargain never been keen on them before but after the last few days or worry I'm seriously considering one. Also just done the ring gender test that came back with boy, I'm itching to know what flavour I'm hatching


----------



## daisybby03

true lintu, my birth with DD went smooth and worry free. I keep thinking maybe I only get one easy birth:) Maybe the next one will be awful. Doctors keep saying as long as baby A is head down they will try for a vaginal, but if baby B is breached I am scared they will flip him and I have heard it is very uncomfortable and comes with risks like tearing the placenta. So I am VERY nervous about that! Bot are head down and I know they can move up until the last minute...but I don't want baby B to move!

LM- sorry you are not feeling well:( Hope you all get better soon


----------



## FM_DJ

Hello all! Long time, I know. :( I'm bad at checking in regularly. Just been plain busy here lately. I can't believe how great you ladies look!! My boss told me yesterday that I don't look pregnant. I just look like I've gained a bit of weight around my middle. *sigh* 24 week doctor's appointment revealed that I've only gained 3lbs total for the ENTIRE pregnancy so far. The nurse said everything is right on for my measurements and the doctor didn't say anything about the "lack" of weight gain. Fun delelopment last night- hubby felt out little girl kick for the first time!! It was so cute to see his face light up. She kicked him square on the palm of his hand. Can't wait until she's here!!


----------



## LM2104

24 weeks today finally!!

Still feel awful though, had a temperature and the sweats this morning. Annie's ill and grumpy too which really doesnt help, especially as I have loads to do today and just cant be bothered.

FM - Thats lovely that your OH felt the baby, everytime our baby is kicking and I call my OH as soon as he puts his hand on my belly it stops! He finds it really frustrating!


----------



## 5-a-side

mmcheek1 said:


> 5-a-side-why does your statis say worried is everything ok

Having a rough time at home hun, OH lost his job and we're getting very little help. We've put the house up for sale as currently we can only pay the mortgage for a few months more. We get JSA (which is a payment from the government while you look for work, but its not alot when there isnt much else coming in and so much going out) Things just couldn't come at a worse time so I'm just worried about the present and the future.


----------



## lintu

Sorry your having a crap time 5, hope u get sorted soon :hugs: 

Well iv been for another scan today and all is fine, baby is breach hence not feeling much at the moment, it was playing with it's toes xxxx so cute


----------



## daisybby03

5- I am so sorry you are dealing with a rough time. it's no fun at all to worry about what will happen to your family. Try try try to stay as stress free about it as you can. I know thats hard to do:(

Lintu- I love seeing baby playing in the womb:) Mine were touching their faces last time I saw them. I wonder if they touch each other? I read they can feel each other because the lining between them is so thin, but i would love to see them playing together:)


----------



## mmcheek1

5-a-side- i am so sorry i remember how that feels to not have money at all we just came out of that and it can cause all nervous complications and marriage trouble i will keep you close to my heart, thoughts and prayers


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: 5 a side. I know how you feel what with my OH being made redundant. We dont have a mortgage so I cant understand that stress but is there not some kind of help you can get with the mortgage? I hope everything gets better for you soon.

I cant believe I still have to wait another 4 weeks for a MW appointment, I havent seen her since I was 16 weeks!


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm sorry to those of you having a hard time at the minute, especially 5-a-side, that must be really stressful. Fingers crossed for you that everything goes right in the end, i'm sure it will. 

I'm struggling through each day of work with painful ribs and backache and trying not to take paracetamol. I can't imagine being able to carry on like this nearer to Christmas, but I don't wanna take time off early and lose more time with the baby, so I must persevere through it! 

Not felt as much movement last couple of nights from the little man. Usually he wakes up at 9pm and keeps kicking me for about half an hour, but instead i've had more random movements and kicks and different times. I'm just grateful he's still kicking me, but I liked always knowing when he would wake up. Maybe it's just a temporary glitch, or he's moved further back so I can't feel him so much... dunno. Though he gave me a wallop in the bath earlier like i've never felt before! Nothing since though really. Come on little man, give me some movements!!


----------



## lintu

horrid isnt it Kezz, thats how iv been last few days, had gotten used to babies routine then it all changed, worried as hell i was but it's just down to the position its gotten itself in to :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

OMG i feel like shit not morning sickness sick but so achy i cant even tell you how bad my body is feeling. i am so tired and can not sleep. i am over being pregnant hahaha naw just ready for some time to rest. i think my baby had ADD all it does is wiggle


----------



## 5-a-side

Thank you all so much for the words of support and empathy, baby Melody must know when I'm feeling down as she gives a little wiggle of reassurance to help me through. 
Its amazing how much our bodies have been through so far and we've still got 1/3 left yet! Kezz - I feel for you, you've got a really demanding job to deal with so its not easy just to take 5 minutes to relax. 

At what date is a baby classed as Viable?


----------



## LM2104

5 baby is viable at 24 weeks.

I cant wait to feel better, I just hope baby doesnt feel as crappy as I do!

Kezz your baby must have moved up quite high already to be hurting your ribs. My bump is still really low and I still have loads of pressure on my downstairs regions. I had to leave work early with Annie beacuse I had high BP and SPD but I was lucky becuase my employer decided to put me on 'gardening leave' so I got 2 weeks paid leave just before she was born.


----------



## mmcheek1

omg what a day i got up at 4 to do home wrk at 6 my daughter let the dogs out they ran away kids missed the bus tring to find them we had to leave them loose becuz i had u/s this morning at 9. i dropped them off the neighbors got them out of their pond and brought them house. they ran loose all morning tearing up shit and getting mud everywhere. i barely got to the u/s on time and holy moly this baby is pushing 2 lbs he is so big head is under my ribs feet in my cervix lol i know i felt kicks in my vagina. he has grown so much in a month. i love it' oka well also my placenta moved way up. i can exercise and have marital relations again. i went off high risk and all there is fab. gotta go clean grrrrrr


----------



## LM2104

Great news MM.

Do you ever feel totally taken for granted? Sometimes I think the only time OH would miss me is when he realises there was noone here to do the important stuff like finances or filling out forms or sorting out Annie. I feel like I am busting a gut trying to sort things out for us and I get no appreciation or thanks in return. I could just scream!!!


----------



## lintu

fab news MM :hugs:

Sorry you had a crappy start to the day


----------



## kezz_howland

LM - no he's not high up, The doctor said it's to do with the ligaments and muscles loosening in my ribs, although i'm still not convinced!


----------



## mmcheek1

LM- i know exactly how you feel but i am so vocal that at times i over ride that taken for granted thing by pretty much being a harsh b****. i am strong will and have high expections of myself and those i care for. i get my way all in all but sometimes i really get tired of hearing my own voice not much of a screamer but a negotiator


----------



## 5-a-side

Wow MM what a day! Good news about the us and the good changes :) 

LM - Sometimes when I feel like that I just have a mini breakdown and OH knows he's got to step up a bit and the kids all rally round a bit more. Yes I love being a homemaker but a little help (even if its offered and I say no) goes a long way. Best thing to do is just tell your OH how you're feeling. 

23wks today! Hurrah, though that does mean I'm getting closer to that dreaded GTT test thing which I am not looking forward to at all. And I have to soon face defeat and get some new bras, these poor puppies can't be held in by my old ones much more. 
Also I thing I am going to become an owl and sleep during the day as I dont remember the last time I had a good nights sleep. Though I guess its all preparation for baby girl's arrival.


----------



## mmcheek1

wow not much activity here anymore did everyone go to third tri


----------



## LM2104

Ouch, hips, bum and legs are quite painful today and I can still feel lots of pressure down below. Oh well, nearly bed time, the only time I feel slightly comfortable.

Annie had school photos done at nursery today, they are so cute!


----------



## mmcheek1

i finally got to workout for the first time in i cant even say how long it felt so nice


----------



## lintu

Iv bought the pregnancy workout on DVD can't wait to do it, just haven't had the energy :rofl:


----------



## mmcheek1

yay i go back and forth on fatigue i am hoping exercise will hlp


----------



## 5-a-side

I do some cycling and walking but honestly that's about for the exercise for me. I used to do alot more, then after the ligament strain I guess I got into the habit of being lazy and I know now I've just made it that bit tougher for after baby is here. 

School photo's for us are November and all I know is they cost a fortune! 
Got parents evening next week! They've only been back at school a month. Nice to see if they are settling in and with both dd2 having her sats and dd1 doing this new Y1 test thing it'll be good to keep an eye on progress.


----------



## AJC

We're having a girl :D :pink: :Cloud9:


----------



## 5-a-side

AJC said:


> We're having a girl :D :pink: :Cloud9:

Congratulations :) :pink:


----------



## kezz_howland

24 weeks today!! Yaaaaay!!


----------



## daisybby03

EXERCISE?! i can barely get in and out of bed..let alone work out! I am officially on maternity leave. I was only working 2 days a week..but no more. I have such a hard time on my feet all day at work. I had to call it quits!


----------



## mmcheek1

oka daisy your are expecting 2 and look fab so i think you will be Ao.k once you get through this uncomfortable stage


----------



## daisybby03

I am just glad my gym put my membership on hold! That way I am not wasting money. Although, I should still go just to get into the pool. I bet that would have helped my body. Taking a lot of pressure off my back. But I am going to go back after babies are here. I want to start running again, so I am going to really have to get back into shape. I think running will help with the stress of raising twins and a 2 yo:)


----------



## lintu

its been soooooo hot today :( i have cankles


----------



## kezz_howland

Well.. worked all week through the ridiculous heat, felt sick all day Friday and so hot and sweaty. Got home Friday and went to pub for a drink. Ordered some food... managed only a few mouthfuls. Then came home, slept for about 3 hours then threw all my tea back up. Slept on and off all night last night and woke up this morning feeling... yep... sick. On the up side baby is kicking me almost constantly so I know he's absolutely fine!! Although it doesn't help to be booted in your tummy when you're feeling so ill. lol. I dunno if it's the heat that's made me ill or what, but I'm looking forward to it cooling down again next week!


----------



## Princesskell

Bet it's the heat Kezz-has been tough in the classroom this week hasn't it? Poor little kids been so hot and bothered! Hope you can have a nice relaxing day in the garden today in some shade? Lots of cool drinks and ice pops? 
Let's enjoy this sun though uk ladies-have heard snow is on the way!!x


----------



## mmcheek1

i am sorry did i hear you say tht yu guys are getting snow in the UK


----------



## daisybby03

I dont want to think about snow! Here is Virginia it's been perfect fall weather, although it is rainy and cold this weekend then back to 70- degrees and sunny next week. I am so glad b/c I have been dying to do some photography oh my daughter in the fall fields:)

Hope you get to feeling better Kezz...I am sure it's the heat! No fun at all:(


----------



## lintu

At the moment were having a late heat wave, it's been awfull hotter than in actual summer but it's given snow for parts middle to end of October! 

I can't wait for it to cool off it's horrendous :(


----------



## KristelB

Hi ladies! Haven't been posted in awhile I am so bad at keeping up. Anyway just wanted to share that I had my photoshoot last night and the setting with the sun coming down was so pretty. They won't be ready for 2 weeks to view but I do get some sneak peeks this weekend cant wait to share with all of you. 

Baby has been kicking up a storm (finally!!) and I love watching my belly move it makes it seem that more real. I can't believe there is a little someone in there hehe

We go for a 4D scan today so hopefully I will be back this weekend with some pics for you guys. Hope you guys have a great weekend!


----------



## LM2104

Hi all, havent been around for a few days so just trying to have a quick catch up.

Well done to those of you who have been working out, with all the pain walking is all I do and thats a mission. I really want to start swimming though because I think that would help.

I have a chest infection at the moment and have been put on antibiotics, which is quite annoying but Im sure LO is ok as still being a lot!!

Hope you feel better soon Kezz, try to get as much fluid in you as you can.

This hot weather is hell, the only good thing about it is I have washed, dried and put away all of annie's old baby clothes, sheets and towels from the loft all ready for baby.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## lintu

Must have been the weekend for it LM, iv done a load of sheets, blankets and sleeping bags today, make the most of this sun


----------



## daisybby03

I have been organizing like CRAZY! Hope I am not nesting already!


----------



## 5-a-side

I've been making the most of the heat with laundry, its lovely having it dry outside. 
Dont like being out in it though, I never have though so its not a pregnancy thing.

Been visiting lots of little newborns this weekend. Cant help but feel broody even when Melody is growing inside! 

I'm patiently waiting V-day now, not long to go.
Been feeling lots of strange tightenings going on, could they be BH this early? Cant remember having any before with dd1/2.


----------



## K477uk

Rees said:


> Kat - why would you be stuck on the bed? BAD consultant! Although admittedly once I was in hospital I didn't want to leave the bed, but I spent most of the time hanging over the back of it clutching the gas and air! Was comfy and gravity helped, I so want that as my birth position this time!
> xx

She was recommending (and has to my MW) that I can continuous monitoring... I tried arguing for intermitant... and will still ask for that during. Last time before my BP shot up I was walking and moving and progress was good, once BP went up and I needed to monitored for that so was still progress really slowed down... I should get what I want as long as I don't need BP monitoring again!!!





5-a-side said:


> Having a rough time at home hun, OH lost his job and we're getting very little help. We've put the house up for sale as currently we can only pay the mortgage for a few months more. We get JSA (which is a payment from the government while you look for work, but its not alot when there isnt much else coming in and so much going out) Things just couldn't come at a worse time so I'm just worried about the present and the future.

Hugs :hugs: :hugs: hope things are on the up soon xx



AJC said:


> We're having a girl :D :pink: :Cloud9:

Congrats



lintu said:


> its been soooooo hot today :( i have cankles

I know that feeling!! I lost my ankles yesterday!!



kezz_howland said:


> Well.. worked all week through the ridiculous heat, felt sick all day Friday and so hot and sweaty. Got home Friday and went to pub for a drink. Ordered some food... managed only a few mouthfuls. Then came home, slept for about 3 hours then threw all my tea back up. Slept on and off all night last night and woke up this morning feeling... yep... sick. On the up side baby is kicking me almost constantly so I know he's absolutely fine!! Although it doesn't help to be booted in your tummy when you're feeling so ill. lol. I dunno if it's the heat that's made me ill or what, but I'm looking forward to it cooling down again next week!

Hopefully it is just the weather and you are feeling better soon! And that you either get the epi you need or section!



KristelB said:


> We go for a 4D scan today so hopefully I will be back this weekend with some pics for you guys. Hope you guys have a great weekend!

Have fun with the 4D!



LM2104 said:


> Hi all, havent been around for a few days so just trying to have a quick catch up.
> 
> Well done to those of you who have been working out, with all the pain walking is all I do and thats a mission. I really want to start swimming though because I think that would help.
> 
> I have a chest infection at the moment and have been put on antibiotics, which is quite annoying but Im sure LO is ok as still being a lot!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Kezz, try to get as much fluid in you as you can.
> 
> This hot weather is hell, the only good thing about it is I have washed, dried and put away all of annie's old baby clothes, sheets and towels from the loft all ready for baby.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend.

:hugs: for the chest infection!

I love swimming... try to go once a week, and Zumba at least once too.... try being the operative word!



5-a-side said:


> I've been making the most of the heat with laundry, its lovely having it dry outside.
> Dont like being out in it though, I never have though so its not a pregnancy thing.
> 
> Been visiting lots of little newborns this weekend. Cant help but feel broody even when Melody is growing inside!
> 
> I'm patiently waiting V-day now, not long to go.
> Been feeling lots of strange tightenings going on, could they be BH this early? Cant remember having any before with dd1/2.

I've had BH earlier this time round... some quite painful!! I'm hoping that it means that my body has soo much practise that it will be easy! Fx anyway!!!


Work has been manic... hence the MIA.. hope all is well with everyone! But other than beign stupidly busy I've not done much!:shrug:


----------



## lintu

Happy V day to me xxx

Just a quick check in, DH had me up at 5am for a day out in Yorkshire I'm so sleepy :(


----------



## mmcheek1

i dint think i have ever been so tired in all my life. its crazy lately. i have been so tired that my eyes sting and i have had no energy. so, much for the 2nd tri energy serge


----------



## KristelB

I'm back with some photos of our 3/4D scan. It was expensive we paid just under $200Canadian. I didn't think it would be worth it, but it truly was. I'm tearing up just thinking about it. It was truly a bonding experience between myself, baby, and hubby. There was also a live broadcast, so we had family and friends watch along!

Our baby girl was SUPER active. They told me to have something sweet 20 minutes prior to the appointment. Well I have a donut and then a piece of candy lol made baby go haywire for a bit lol She kept putting her hands and feet by her face and grabbing at em and putting em in her mouth. There was some very cool moments where she was yawning, and she also had her eyes wide open sometimes. We had a dvd and cd of images to keep and cherish forever.

Look at that tongue! lol
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315742_10150311724966035_515376034_8611629_1031550262_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/297546_10150311725286035_515376034_8611635_1714071693_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/294894_10150311725591035_515376034_8611639_1327318580_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295799_10150311726536035_515376034_8611652_1784396341_n.jpg


----------



## daisybby03

Beautiful scan photos kristel! They r so cute


----------



## Princesskell

What amazing photos! X


----------



## lintu

They are awesome :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

that's darling


----------



## TillyMoo

Lovely pics Kristel! She's a wee cutie :)

Happy v day lintu! :happydance:

Hope things start calming down soon at work Kat & hope you get a rest soon too MMcheek xx

Am jealous of you ladies having done all your organising. All our baby stuff is up in the attic & as it's very tricky getting up there I need to RELY on someone else to get them down. It's so frustrating. I can't stand not being able to just get out the step ladder & do it myself.. rarrr!!!

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned - sorry, I'm no good at remembering who has posted :dohh:


----------



## daisybby03

I know what you mean tilly, I hate not being able to do things myself anymore. Hubby yells at me when I lift the laundry basket...I know I should be happy with that, but I'm a very independent person.


----------



## mmcheek1

i have a question i have been plagued with this overwhelming fatigue i feel like shit i cant stand my own body does there sound like a deficiency somewhere


----------



## LM2104

Lovely pics Kristel!

25 weeks today! Only 15 left...

Bloody chest infection is still there, even with the antibiotics :(


----------



## K477uk

mmcheek1 said:


> i have a question i have been plagued with this overwhelming fatigue i feel like shit i cant stand my own body does there sound like a deficiency somewhere

Sounds like an iron deficiency... I get like that if I don't eat enough greens or apricots! (or forget my iron tablets!!)



LM2104 said:


> Lovely pics Kristel!
> 
> 25 weeks today! Only 15 left...
> 
> Bloody chest infection is still there, even with the antibiotics :(

:hugs::hugs:

Lovely piccies Kristel!!

Isaac isn't very well.. so I've managed a day off work - hopefully I will catch up on a few bits that I need to today as well, so I can finally get ahead slightly!!

How is everyone? I feel nauseous today...:shrug:


----------



## 5-a-side

Sounds like we're suffering at the moment. I thought everyone said 2nd Tri was the easy bit lol

MM - maybe get checked out for something, it could just be baby draining you but you're right maybe your iron levels are low or something.

My ankles hurt today, started yesterday they aren't puffy or anything and I havent done any extra exercise either, maybe I'm just a bit heavier footed these days. 

took my 24+5 wk pic today :( no real bumpage, I have incredible bump envy at the moment (in a nice way I love looking at bumps!!) and I'm sure once I get one I'll moan lol think baby weight is just going on my arse and hips to be honest. 

Brought some delightful "granny-pants" at the weekend, man they are Fugly!! But so so comfy at the same time. A total passion killer though, dont think OH will be ravishing me in them at any point soon lol

So here's my 24+5wk pic
 



Attached Files:







24+5.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LM2104

Lol 5, I had to buy some Grannypants last week too. They are so big Im afraid to put them on the washing line in case they take off like a parachute!! So comfy though!

The bump is definately getting there!

I'm getting really impatient now, I'm so ready for the baby to be here!

Hope Isaac feels better soon K477.


----------



## kezz_howland

mmcheek - you sound like me! I'm not at work today as after the throwing up on Friday I have spent almost all weekend sleeping and just feel crap and knackered. Midwife appointment on Wednesday so hopefully everything will show up fine but I just can't seem to sleep enough, and I think it's frustrating the OH a bit, although he does almost everything round the house, I can see it's grating on him, and when he takes the piss I can see he means it a little bit. But at least he's doing it! lol.

Kristel - gorgeous pics, she looks gorgeous! We can't afford to have the 4D scan, so guess we're just going to have to wait and see what the little man looks like. 

Going to sit here and get my planning done for work today - still work but least i'm not IN work, and I can do it in bed this way. Maybe if I sleep enough today it'll get me through the week! A class full of high spirited 5 and 6 year olds is so energy draining at the minute, and I imagine it's only going to get harder! 10 working weeks to go until I break up for Christmas and therefore maternity leave! I can't wait!

5-a-side - are you sure you want a big bump? This one is starting to weigh me down, and everyone keeps asking if i'm 'sure' i'm not having twins! Feel like a hippo! lol

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/302980_10150400755329343_609589342_9824383_1870469951_n.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/291731_10150400754094343_609589342_9824353_644018633_n.jpg


----------



## 5-a-side

Hope your day off helps Kezz, My dd2 is a Year 1 and full of it, she's one of those kids that doesn't stop, not what you need when you're feeling tired so I can only imagine what 30 of em are like. dd1 (year 6) is just a moody miss but no trouble. As a TA I was with year 5 I like that age group. 

Your bump is absolutely beautiful, I love it. I guess with this being #3 I expected to be bigger and sooner. But hey that's the fun of being individual isnt it.

I'm sure you can think of something to show your OH how much you appreciate his help, it wont always be this way and your doing something pretty special growing that little lad in there so a bit extra support is allowed I'd say :D


----------



## daisybby03

MM- Yeah, I would think IRON too. They should be checking that soon for you. I know I found out when I took my GTT test with DD I needed more iron. I am sure I will need it this time around too


----------



## FM_DJ

Again.... another gap in dates that I've checked in here. Just wanted to request some good vibes and prayers. I'm going into the doctor today. Had some complications that arose this weekend- baby felt like she was going to pretty much fall out. I checked my cervix and it was closed, but it is honestly the most uncomfortable feeling ever. Doctor told me Saturday night to sit around on Sunday- not to do anything just pretty much rest for the day. I'm here at work counting down until my appointment. I'm hoping everything is ok- no bleeding or spotting. Just concerned about whether this kind of pressure is normal. Better safe than sorry, especially when it comes to our baby girl. I'm a bit worried about the possibility of being put on bedrest?? Any kind thoughts, vibes and prayers would be much appreciated- if only to calm my nerves a bit. 45 minutes until the appointment.....


----------



## truly_blessed

thinking of you fm_dj, I'm sure it will all be ok. they do worry us don't they. we have a foetal heart scan on Wed due to something abnormal being detected on the anomally scan they finally managed to complete after 3 attempts. terrified but hoping for the best.


----------



## lintu

Massive :hugs: blessed & fm everything x'd for you guys, let us know how u get on


----------



## kezz_howland

Good luck FM and blessed. I'm sure everything will be fine, but yes they do lie to worry us and keep us on our toes! x


----------



## daisybby03

Good luck fm and let us know how you do!


----------



## TillyMoo

Boo to chest infection LM.. hope it goes away soon x

Nice bump Kezz. 5 - you'll probably wake one morning with a big ol bump - still think you look great though. Daisy - looking great! xxx

Hope apt went well FM x

Good luck for wednesday truly x

Hope your wee boy is better Kat & you've had a productive day off! x

MM- honestly with all you've been up to lately it's not a bit of wonder you're feeling so crap! You're probably exhausted x

Well the dreaded heartburn has hit me with a vengeance. Feels like a hole is being burned in my chest & I keep getting mouthfuls of sick (sorry, tmi!) Really don't like taking any meds for it but Gaviscon has been a lifesaver. If anyone has found anything else that works please let me know!


----------



## Princesskell

TillyMoo-other than actually making myself sick (sorry) and getting it all up, have found a glass of milk or a few spoonfuls of natural yogurt does ease the horrible rising feel in your throat!
X


----------



## TillyMoo

Princesskell said:


> TillyMoo-other than actually making myself sick (sorry) and getting it all up, have found a glass of milk or a few spoonfuls of natural yogurt does ease the horrible rising feel in your throat!
> X

Thanks Kell - milk hasn't helped but I'll give the natural yogurt a go! x


----------



## KristelB

Just wanted to say a quick thanks for all the lovely replies! :hugs: 

I can't believe time is just passing by...Sunday I will be in the third trimester oh my goodness!


----------



## LM2104

Good Luck trulyblessed.

hope all went FM. I often feel a lot of pressure down there and complain to everyone that it feels like the baby is going to fall out!

Tilly I had terrible heartburn with Annie and the only thing that worked was imperial mints.

I have decided enough is enough about living in an overpriced privately rented house with rude, unsociable and noisy neighbours and am going on an all out war on my local MPs and council! It sucks that I have been on their crappy waiting list for over 2 years and have got nowhere and my mums friend (and others) lied that she was going to kick her 18 year old daughter out and she got given a flat that I bidded on within a week!!


----------



## daisybby03

rough night ladies!
was having some very mild cramping all weekend but nothing else really, so pushed it aside, the monday I had some sharp pains and went to Labor adn delivery. Was contraction every 5 minutes and BIG ones too. they rushed a brethine shot in me and got me on 2 bags of IV's when calmed them down. They did find bacteria in my urine so they gave me an antibiotic to take for 10 days. I also got a fetal fibronectin test (one that semi predicts per term labor in next 2 weeks) and it came back positive. Doctors who is twin specalist at the labor and deliver never told me bacteria or twins coudl alter test to me...so I was wondering...but I have now been put on strict bed rest for next 2 weeks. Then I will go back and retake test. 
Woke up at 3 am with leg numbness and another big contraction...but not had anymore, but my legs are still mildly numb. I am sitting in recliner with vibrating on to help circulation...not working to well...geeze...I am so tired.


----------



## 5-a-side

My thoughts are with you and your babies Daisy. Make sure you definitely try to stick to the bedrest (difficult I know what a LO already) 
Its good that your doctors are on the ball for you.
Babies - you stay tucked up in your mom for a while yet please and stop doing things to worry her.
:hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

FM- i have been having a lot of pressure down there and my cervix are low they said i have had 4 prior babies so things may end a little early but for now all is well i am even having contractions less then 4 an hour but about that. every week that goes by they get bigger nd stronger now. you have made your viable day so, that wonderful. my friends baby was born at 28 weeks nd weighed 2.5 pounds and she is perfect now


----------



## mmcheek1

daisy my heart pours out to you right now i had one child that i went into labour with at 28 weeks i stayed in hospital till he was born 6 weeks early. he was ok but just one baby but the medication they give you make yoy jittery and that makes sleep difficult.i am praying for your precious bundles the situation with twins is we need as much time as possible huh


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi ladies i havent posted in here in ages!!! Hope everyone is well, i havent read back many posts... My bump is now rapidly growing and its officially V day tomorrow! wooo! although as i havent seen my midwife in so long im not sure if we are going by the due date of the 23rd or the 25th! Have started my nursery now (well my mum has haha!) We have stripped all the walls and need to do a little plastering! finally bought all the nursery furniture as it was on sale so its just in my spare front room at the moment in the boxes! Struggling to find a nice pale pink or vinyl wall paper for the nursery though :( xxxxx :flower: xxx


----------



## LM2104

huge :hugs: daisy. My thoughts are with you! I hope you can keep those babies in there for as long as possible!!


----------



## Princesskell

Emily and Nathan, stay snuggled and tucked up a little longer for mummy :hugs: xxx


----------



## siobhan 20 x

due 11th of january team :blue:


----------



## kezz_howland

Daisy - fingers crossed for the little mites to stay in there a little longer! Hopefully they will behave themselves and give you a bit longer, and themselves, to grow a little more, but if they should decide to put in an appearance, i'm sure everything will be fine. Keep yourself rested, even though it's boring, it's important!!

Congratulations Siobhan!

I just went to the toilet and got that horrible feeling after like I still need to pee, so praying I haven't got an infection. Doctors thought I had one a few weeks ago and made me do another test to be sent off but must have come back negative as I never heard anything else about it. God midwife appt tomorrow afternoon. Can't find my pee pot so I'll have to hold it and do one there this time! 

It occured to me this morning driving to work that we could all go into labour at any time. Fingers crossed we can hold off till our due dates, but it was a bit scary thinking about it and made it all seem very real all of a sudden!


----------



## LM2104

OH wants me to go and see the MW as I feel very bruised around my pubic bone and have a lot of pressure in that area, quite often feeling like something is pushing on my bits or bum. I don't think they will be able to do anything and will think I'm being over paranoid... any suggestions?

Kezz I often feel like I could pee a river and when I go to the loo a few drips fall out. Annoying isnt it!

Congrats Siobian... Another baby boy, I cant believe how many we have here!


----------



## Emma1987

:hi: Hi ladies.

I've just came across this post and thought I would drop in and say hello!

I'm team :pink: and due 28 January!

Hope you are all having a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Won't be too long and all of our little bundles will be here!! :happydance:


----------



## daisybby03

LM- they can at leaast check ur cervix, make sure it is still firm:) I get terrible pains in my cervix but it's baby A, I saw her on the ultrasound doing it when I felt the pain. But pressure..I would be a little nervous about that. Call midwife


----------



## mmcheek1

well i am feeling really tired but a slight bit better today the baby was really active yesterday and today not as much but i did throw but everywhere in a grocery store today. i did not even feel it coming on


----------



## FM_DJ

Thank you for all of the well wishes. Just hopping on her quick at work (not really supposed to)! Just a quick update- doctor did and internal exam and sent me to get a quick ultrasound to take measurements and photos of my cervix. Everything looked great- he said there is no "funneling" or any signs of anything happening before it should. However- the photos showed that our little gal is head down right on my cervix. Doctor told me to take it easy and sit and lay down if I feel heavy pressure. He said it sounds like I'm just overdoing it a bit. I'll pop online later tomorrow and do some proper catching up with you ladies. Hope all is well with you guys!!


----------



## daisybby03

good news Fm! Glad baby is staying in there:)


----------



## 5-a-side

Welcome newbies to the thread, hope your pregnancies are going well.

Its V-day today for us
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7733937fltt.gif
I'm so pleased. 

Been told to rest my ankles alot, drink more and eat red meat as my bp is ranging from high and low :wacko: though I'm sure this is a temporary blip.

Parents evening after school today, though I dont think I'll hear anything bad from either of the teachers, both girls enjoy school :) 


Why?? Why?? Why?? Do people think its within their rights to be disappointed that we're expecting a girl. That's 3rd girl for me, 4th for us as a blended family. Sorry mini moan there, it just annoys me.
Got a bargain from ebay - 130 items of clothes (with snowsuits and bits) cool bouncy chair and moses basket with stand all for £30. Feel guilty as we havent really got £30 to spare but seemed too good a bargain to miss really. The chair alone should be around £40 new. Its this one... I think its beautiful and hopefully baby Melody will love it :)
 



Attached Files:







KC18446_l.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## daisybby03

Happy v-day! 
Yeah, people need to just shut up about opinions on the sex of the baby, nothing you can do about it and it's just rude of them. I would be put off too if somebody showed simpathy when I told them the sexes. Even if my twins were girls and I would get 3 daughters, they would be the best 3 gifts from God I could ask for. 
Been awake since 2 am with indigestion and it's now 6 am...ick...My daughter will be up in another 1.5-2 hours and I guess I will just stay up. Insomnia has kicked in a guess too:( Going to try to obey my strict bed rest rules...but how in the world and I supposed to with a 2 year old! AHHHH!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Its my Vday today too! :happydance: xx


----------



## windle05

hi all sorry if this has been repeated but I am doing this on my phone so its difficult to read through all the posts on here. Anyway firstly, as its been a while since I have been on here, hope everyone and theirs bumps r all ok??

ok so some advice from anyone that has experienced prenatel depression would be greatfully appreciated but just to give u all some background of things going on in my head, mainly to get it out there as I havent been able to really talk to anyone about it.

so, for the past few weeks, I have been having extremely emotionally, exhusting days. When I went to the drs about my sciatica, he asked me how the pregnancy was going and I burst into tears and told him that it had been happening alot and the past seems to be coming back to haunt me.

i havent had things bad growing up, however, both me and hubby being from broken homes and his parents and my father not being the most supportive whilst growing up or during their first grandchild pregnancy, it has left me feeling really low about what will happen with our child if it happened to us.

i am finding it a struggle to get out of bed in the morning and the thought of going back to work for someone that I was friends with for 20 years that has had no interest in me or my pregnancy from the start, making my life harder by cutting my hours and telling me that i could be made redundant a few weeks ago, they then put me back to full time when it suited them as they were on holiday but since getting sciatica and having an hour drive each way and a desk job making my back worse I have been signed off for the past 2 weeks. this so called friend of mine hasnt once asked how i am, their only concern is when i am going back to work. this is also the same girl that yeasrs ago, watched me get beaten up at 13 by a 17 year old and walked away refusing to grass this girl up, ok so she may have been scared, but to not even come round to see me in hospital or at home or to phone to ask how i was dug deep in my soul and hurt more than the cuts and bruises i was left with.

i have had previous pregnancies that didnt work out, first which resulted in a miscarriage after my abusive ex boyfriend decided that he would kick me in the stomach through a door then with my husband now, falling 2 weeks after we met and not too long after i had that miscarriage, emotionally neither of us were ready to have a child together after everything that had gone on before we met and not knowing each other more than 5 minutes, we made the tough decision of having an abortion. which to this day, i regret it and think about how things could have been if we hadnt have gone through with it.

this pregnacy was planned and although i am excited and we r both looking forward to meeting him/her, i still cant help feeling down about what kind of life i can give them.

im sure all these things are completely normal emotions and i probably sound pathetic and have nothing to feel bad about compared to how rough other people may have been through but how do i get back on my feet? im scared to go back to work and keep my cool as the thought of how this so called friend has treated me makes me want to rip her head off, with my serious anger issues at the moment, my hubby must often wonder how he puts up with me.

sorry for the long rant, i feel better just getting it all written down but anyone going through or coming out of similar feelings with any tips of picking myself up to face the world again will be much appreciated.

thanks all xxxx:cry:


----------



## mmcheek1

honey its oka i am sure you will do just fine but i am hoping the doctor gave you advise for how your feeling and maybe a referral if you feel it is needed to be able to get some issues off your chest. i am sorry for the tradegic things you have been through especially with the child you lost. i am sure the hormones are bringing alot to light. anytime you need to rant do so


----------



## mmcheek1

congrats 5 and oox oh by the way arent girls sweet screw anyone else's opinion


----------



## Emma1987

Happy V day ladies! Mine is on sat, can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## kezz_howland

windle - don't apologise for needing to talk about how your feeling. You're entitled to and we are all happy to listen. Are you able to chat about it all to your partner? I know when everything gets on top of me by OH always makes me feel better. Or, like mm said, maybe a referall from the doctors to talk about it would help? Someone who is there to listen and help you through it all. Your hormones are no doubt making it all seem worse as well!

FM - glad everything is okay and baby is not about to make a dramatic entrance!!

MM - hows everything now?

I had my midwife appt this afternoon, and she was so lovely I could have cried. She asked how I got on with the doctors at the hospital, and when I explained that I wasn't ahppy I was being listened to about the whole vulvadnia thing (which I know I wasn't cause she kept trying to persuade me to have an internal exam and wouldn't accept my answer of 'I can't!) she was really sympathetic and said she's at the hospital tomorrow so she'll work out which doctor it was I saw and speak to her about it all. I expressed my wish to have a c-section and my reasons, and although she said she couldn't say what I should do as it wasn't down to her, I got the impression that she was on my side. So we'll have to wait and see what comes of her chat with the doctor and whether I'll be able to get a c-section in the end. She said blood pressure was fine and baby's heartbeat was 140bpm, though it sounded sooooo fast on the doppler! 

My belly button is making me giggle at the moment cause i've had to take my belly ring out for fear of it getting stuck, as my very deep inny is almost level with the belly now! I'm thinking another couple of weeks and it will be offficially an outie! haha


----------



## lainey9801

Hello Ladies, 

Haven't been on here in a while. We went for our 20 week ultra sound 4 weeks ago and the lil baby had his/her legs cross so we couldn't determine the sex. BUT we are going to get a private 3D ultrasound on the 18th of October so hopefully we will get to find out!

At my Dr. appointment last week I had gained 9lbs in a month....the Dr. wasn't too thrilled about it. I am 24 weeks and have gained about 17lbs. Does this seem out of sorts? How much have you ladies gained. I have attached a pic of my baby bump at 24 week. What do you ladies think????
 



Attached Files:







24WKS.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## daisybby03

I am 27 weeks with twins and have gained 23 lbs


----------



## lintu

Hiya guys, glad its all good FM :hugs:

Baby has had a fairly active few days, seems to have eased off a little at the moment, sure that may change later.

Having a pants time at the moment, found out yesterday that I may not have a job at the end of the month infact we dont know at the moment if they will be able to pay us at the end of the mth, feeling all very stressed out at the moment :grr:


----------



## windle05

thank you both for ur response, i spoke to hubby a couple of weeks ago about it when i couldnt contain it any longer but he doesnt seem to understand, i think he thinks that when u have this u should feel down 24/7 and show it, i mean i am down 24/7 but choose to fight against it infront of everyone else.

my dr wasnt too keen to sign me off this time, he wanted me to get back to work, however, he hasnt given me a chance to talk about why i feel this way only that i am so i have made an appointment to see another dr this time and hopefully be able to explain from the off as the 1st time it became apparent it threw me of guard so i couldnt explain why, although i knew, just that i was if that makes sense
xx

just seen kezz we have the same due date


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: lintu

Glad the MW was so nice about your situation Kezz!

Windle, I have previously suffered depression and postnatal depression and its something I have to keep an eye on. During this pregnancy I have had some dark moments, even thinking I am not good enough to be a parent to my daughter and this baby. It is important to talk about how feel, sometimes it is better to talk to a dr as they are not involved in the situation. did your dr suggests meds? My MW said if I start to feel down they would refer for therapy, I guess she means talking to a counsellor. If you have to take meds or counselling please do, its important for the wellbeing of yourself and your baby. I hope you feel better soon!

I have had a crappy day! I decided to take OHs advice and made a drs app to talk about my pain and discomfort downstairs and the feelings of pressure. Turns out I have a UTI. So I have just finished antibiotics for a chest infection and am now taking a new set for the UTI! 
She said the pressure is more than likely from my bladder not the baby trying to escape! But she couldnt believe that I haven't had an antenatal app. since 16 weeks!

Has anyone heard from Rees lately? I hope your ok if you are checking in!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I hope you are all doing ok!


----------



## mmcheek1

kezz hey girl i am doing ok i have low iron thats why i have been so tired and they changed my vitamins so i am back to being sick. i threw up in the middle of a grocery store yesterday and missed class today for being sick so yay for that.
i am so glad to hear ppl ae listening to you finally just keep good spirts

windle i tink its very important to get whatever help that is needed before LO comes because postpartum is hard enough without having carried this throughout your pregnancy. i am glad your speaing out now we are hear for you

I have gained 17 as well i am 25 weeks i feel a little fat and miss twins looks so fab that doesnt help jk daisy.

glad to see the new people


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone , how you all fealing ?
does anyone have there pram yet


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey ladies, nice to see your all still glowing strong :D sorry i havent been on ive been pretty occupied with doing assignments, i have 2due in, 1on monday and my big end of course one on the 7th nov which is a mahusive portfolio so im not on much, and i wont be until i take mat leave! lol 
I am still popping in to see how everyone is though :) I hope your all doing well.

I wouldnt worry about your weight gain hun.. i wasnt obese before i was pregnant but the midwife made me feel like i was huge because my bmi came back slightly overweight! silly woman. obv she knows we cant diet during preg so why make someone feel bad about it! they are not very professional some of them! heads up xxx

I have my pram (its @my dads house) i love it.. a full travel system red kite pram. :) x


----------



## Radiance

I have gained 6 pounds this month - and I'm a healthy eater! Although I have been craving chocolate (anything with it) lately!!
My baby boy was measuring 2 weeks bigger but my ob didn't change my due date


https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd41/sweetnesstracz/me/Its%20a%20boy/1005111503b.jpg


----------



## LM2104

I have my pram, we've had it since 11 weeks. Got an amazing deal as a friend of a friend was selling a whole travel system for £20. Only 4 months old too! Its been in my bedroom since we got it as have nowhere else to put it!

Im 25 weeks and at last check Ive put on 14lbs. Im not too bothered now though, was quite upset at first but will get it once baby is here.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I have bought my double pushchair, bought it at 18 weeks as it was a bargain, only a few months old too! Didnt want to buy a brand new double buggy when i dont think my son will want to be in it very long! I dont even want to stand on my scales to see how much iv gained :( i might pass out if its too much lol xx


----------



## 21p1eco

I am picking up my pram next week, so excited! We have got a ICandy Peach double brand new in Black/Grey. I love it cos i can use a carrycot or our car seat for baby girl on the back, and its so light to push!

https://www.babylady.co.uk/images//icandy/peach_blossom.jpg


----------



## daisybby03

I am just not that hungry. I have 4 feet pushing on my tummy and lungs and I get so full so fast! With DD I was so hungry all the time and coudl eat anything, with these twins I cant stand to eat, but when I have to. Although since being on bed rest I am eating more to fatten these babies up incase they come early.


----------



## kezz_howland

I have my pram, got it off ebay for £25. It's been used for three grandchildren by an old couple but it looks brand new apart from dirty wheels! It's navy with multicoloured squares and comes with car seat and pushchair and all the bits. It's lovely I can't wait to use it! It's a Britax one. I'll upload a pic later on! It's great cause it'll be fine for a girl too another time, and I wanted something colourful.


----------



## daisybby03

My 2 yo has a britax seat and we love it! The twins have the chico ones, which we had with DD the first year before switching to the britax.


----------



## 5-a-side

Alot going on here.
Sounds like lots of :hugs: are needed. And I hope that absolutely everyone on this thread knows that its lovely to have others who understand, support and empathise with each others journeys. 

Not sure on the weight front where I'm at right now. Will get weighed by MW on the 20th Oct. Got a feeling it will be quite a bit. But I'll do my best not to stress about things as it never helps. 

Helped to fix a garage door today, bit of a stupid move really as I can feel all the stretching from having my arms above my head for a while. I dont like being told I cant do something so I have to try. I'm stubborn. 

As for Travel systems/Prams. We got ours quite early due to OH having worked overtime at that point. We got a Britax B-Smart 4. Its lovely with car seat, carry-cot, seat system and all footmuffs, raincovers etc. 

So many of us are hitting 3rd tri now. Wonder if we will start a Snowangels babies thread once we've all popped to keep in contact :)


----------



## mmcheek1

well i don't know what prams are but i figured it means stroller, i got mine from neighbor its pretty darn cute and i only paid 25.00. this is our 6th child so we did not over pay for anything we are not stating a family bu this is our last so i was efficient. i also got great deals on clothes actually we have not painted the nursery but i say we have only had to spend 300 all in all. i have a shower coming up at thanksgiving and after that we will get the remainder. i find it amazing the price people sell their stuff for after their baby's out grow them ut it's great for me. i also look all the time.

gosh i am so tired lately though this pregnancy is killing me


----------



## rachieroo

Hi ladies not sure if you remember me but I was part of your 1st trimester thread! just popping in to see how everyone is doing, and i hope you are all looking forward to jan! Much love Xx


----------



## daisybby03

my back is killing me and I cant breath! My lungs feel like they are in a vice! :(
sorry, pregnancy rant


----------



## LM2104

Daisy I really feel for you, I'm struggling with one in there let alone two!

My pelvis is still really sore. Ive been taking the antibiotics for the UTI but I just walked to the shop and got the 'somethings falling out' feeling again. I must look so funny to people who watch me walk and don't know I'm pregnant! I'm starting to feel a bit sorry for myself now :(

Anyone else feel in limbo between 2nd and 3rd tri?

Off topic but has anyone else started shopping for Xmas? I will be 37 weeks at Xmas and know I will not have the energy to be traipsing round the shops so have already started buying people presents.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ahh i didnt even want to think about christmas, il be 36 weeks so not wanting to shop either, im thinking internet shopping all the way lol... id love to start now but im so busy trying to pay for everything for the nursery :( Im so tired ALL the time, if iv been up for an hour i could easily go back to sleep for a couple of hours :( My back and hips are aching but OH wont give me a massage :( doesnt feel its required til im bigger NOT FAIR , hope everyone is well today x


----------



## mmcheek1

yeh 25 weeks is a limbo time i feel like not that i am 31 this pregnancy stuff is for those in their 20's lol they have more flex for it and uh the OH not hiving out back rubs wouldn't make it long in my house i need one every nite but, we do exchange them out. i am really sensitive so i would be hurt by that


----------



## daisybby03

my back actually is so tight, I cry when hubby tries to rub it! In fact I broke down and let him rub it hard to get the knots out...thats how I ended up being in such pain the doctors had to give me medicine to ease the pain!


----------



## kezz_howland

Aww Daisy... i hope for your sake that your two darlings come a little early. NOT so early as to be a worry, but just early enough not to cause too much pain. I really feel for you it must be hard work. I'm knackered and have so many pains and twinges just from the one. My ribs and back are in pain every day, and over the weekend get better than I go back to work Monday and it gets gradually worse and worse through the week again. Backrubs are lovely but not where the pain is, as it just makes it worse. My OH is brilliant and helps me out by washing my hair sometimes when I have a bath, as lying down and pulling myself back up is a killer, and I can't be bothered to stand in the shower! Or if I do wash my hair, he often dries it for me. Bless him.

The interviewees for my maternity leave are being interviewed on Wednesday, which will be really weird, meeting the person who is going to take over my class for the rest of the year. Although, to be honest, think i'll be glad to palm them off on someone. They're probably not that bad... but with my backache and tiredness they probably wind me up more than they would normally manage! Parents evening is the week after next... all day at work then 3.30pm - 7pm talking to parents. What a fun day that's going to be. I'm trying to rearrange some appointments for other nights so that I can fit a break in for a cup of tea and a sarnie or something, otherwise there's a real chance I may keel over!!

Been bit worried about UTI... got that horrible feeling a couple of times in last few days, where it feels a bit uncomfortable after you've peed... not burning but similar and just horrible. Then it goes off again. Few weeks ago at hospital my urine showed some proteins so had to do another to be sent off but came back negative. My next appointment with urine testing isn't till 28 weeks, so i'm just trying to drink as much as possible and hope i'm imagining it!

mmcheek - i didn't realise you had 6!! Crikey, your house must be a bit like having a class, heehee! :)


----------



## TillyMoo

5 - hope you feel better now after the garage door incident! I too am getting so fed up being told I can't do certain things. It's just so frustrating as I'm the one who changes the light bulbs, puts up curtain poles, does all the diy stuff etc in our house - I hate having to rely on other people!!!!

Hi rachieroo, I remember you! Thanks for popping in hun. Hope you are recovering well? xx

Goodness, so many of us are suffering now that we're hitting our 3rd trimester :hugs: all round! 

LM- yup, I feel in 2nd/3rd trimester limbo! My hips, feet, knees, ribs & even my bump says 3rd trimester but my head says, nope, long way to go lady! How is the house situation at the moment hun? Neighbours still making lots of noise?

I bought my first christmas present in August! To be honest for me it's more about spreading the cost since I always do most of my christmas shopping online anyway!

Winter maternity coats???? Anyone got one? I'm having a lot of difficulty in finding one. I've tried New look, Next, Debenhams, Dorothy Perkins but haven't seen anything I like. Have even started looking at regular coats in a bigger size - I'm normally a uk size 10 but even the size 16s are tight across my bump - and that's at 26 weeks! I just want a nice warm, waterproof coat that looks nice & doesn't cost the earth. Oh & it needs to cover my ever expanding ass!


----------



## kezz_howland

25 week bump pic!

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/25weeks.jpg


----------



## LM2104

Wow Kezz, that is some bump! Looks like LO is nice and healthy! I have a UTI at the mo and don't have the burning sensations or anything, wouldnt have known if I hadnt of seen GP about pressure/pain. If your worried best to see your GP.

Hi Tilly, how r u? Umm, neighbours annoying still, had a few incidents but touch wood nothing to bad. Ive been onto my local MP about how unhappy I am about the council refusing to help us, so see where that goes. 

I had a very large coat from 2 winters ago before I lost weight so Im just going to use that this year.

I know I asked already but noone answered, has anyone heard from Rees?

Im still very uncomfortable and getting very tired. Annie keeps putting her head on my belly and saying "baby come out now!", it is very cute!


----------



## Princesskell

Not heard from Rees in ages. I pit a message on her journal when you last asked I think, but she hasn't been on there either. I know she moved a while back and was sorting broadband out-hope she's ok?


----------



## daisybby03

wow kezz..what a wonderful bump pic!


----------



## daisybby03

Here is my 28 week belly shot
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0097.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mmcheek1

goodness daisy you look uncomfortable

kezz i look like that as well and baby does look quite healthy


----------



## daisybby03

oh yea...I am:)


----------



## kezz_howland

Baby keeps moving right up nearer my skin when i'm laid down, and just now was right under my belly button, so i pressed to see what i could feel and felt something very round. Could it be his head? I was pressing quite hard to see what it was, and now i'm scared i've squished his little head! lol.


----------



## Princesskell

Mine keeps doing that! Something round and hard appears just above and to right of belly button, my tummy goes like a cone shape. I think it must be a head or bottom! Dh keeps telling me off for prodding it! It feels so weird though!


----------



## Emma1987

Mine does that to the right too, mostly around bed time. I think it's her bum.


----------



## 21p1eco

My 26 week bump picture from today:

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/a3af54d8.jpg

I feel HUGE now. Although i am proud i managed to run part way across the beach carrying my nearly 30lb son today (to see the train) not bad for 3rd trimester!! I dont know how much weight i have gained but i'm sure its not much more than half a stone, which i am very pleased with as i gained a lot more with jamie.


----------



## daisybby03

I am always messing with my twins, mostly to get the off my cervix or out of my ribs. I will kinda push them a little and they will get mad and move all around, sometimes I get them in better positions sometimes in worse:)


----------



## daisybby03

21p1eco said:


> My 26 week bump picture from today:
> 
> https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/a3af54d8.jpg
> 
> I feel HUGE now. Although i am proud i managed to run part way across the beach carrying my nearly 30lb son today (to see the train) not bad for 3rd trimester!! I dont know how much weight i have gained but i'm sure its not more than half a stone, which i am very pleased with as i gained a lot more with jamie.

you look great for 26 weeks! You dont look huge at all! Nice bump!


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks daisy


----------



## LM2104

I read a thread in third tri about pain in the vagina and the lady said she had stabbing pains and feeling like she is being scratched from the inside. These are the exact pains I have been feeling and someone replied 'not to worry its the head moving down ready to engage'. 

It wouldn't be would it? Im only 26 weeks tomorrow. I dont remember feeling those pains with Annie, but she was my 1st and everything was kind of a shock when she was ready to be born.

I was sat watching my belly move last night. I get kicked a lot around my belly button. I find it hilarious watching my belly move as its little feet give me a boot!!


----------



## kezz_howland

I love that feeling when you can't feel him, then all of a sudden you get a sort of strange shifting feeling and you know he's on the move, and next minute you lay flat and you see this weird dome shape sticking out, and you can feel this rock solid shape just below the skin! And then I think 'ah there you are!' and start talking to him or singing as I figure he must be able to hear better when he's closer to the surface. As of yet I haven't had any significant response from talking or singing. Sometimes he kicks throughout, but he was kicking before anyway, and sometimes he doesn't move a muscle. Although this morning OH sneezed really loudly and I got a succession of kicks, so maybe he made him jump? I sing 'you are my sunshine' to him nearly every day, in the hope that when i sing it to him when he comes out it will calm him. Does anyone else sing to their bumps? OH thinks i'm nuts!


----------



## LM2104

Your not nuts, its great to talk to your bump, they say they will recognise your voice when they come out.

Me and Annie talk to my bump every day. She always says 'love u baby' and 'night baby'. I used to sing the 'I love you, you love me, we're a happy family song' to Annie when she was in my belly and it was what I had to sing to her when she came out too, but then again I'm sure she also recognised the theme tunes from Eastenders and Friends.

I think my OH feels silly talking to a big bump!

I've had Braxton Hicks last night and this morning.


----------



## lintu

I read mine a story every night when I go to bed :haha: DH thinks iv lost the plot, altho he loves blowing respberries on my tummy, to which baby kicks up a storm.

Anyone find that baby is less active if theyve had a lzy day?? iv noticed that at night when i get in from work and sit down baby is active most of the night, but at the weekends when iv mooched about it seems very quiet :shrug: thought it was getting a little routine with itself and then it changes.

Trying not too worry too much, im such a stress head when it eases off, although my friend was poking my bump last night trying to wake it up and it performed on demand with an almightly kick!

On a plus note im 25 weeks today, 2 weeks left till 3rd tri and 15 weeks till B'day :wohoo:


----------



## LM2104

26 weeks today! We've got less than 100 days to go!!

I was so sick last night, I had bad heartburn (going to invest in a big bag of Imperial Mints today) but it made me feel sick and I was before bed. 

Lintu Annie blows raspberrys on my belly too, baby doesnt react to it anymore though, probably fed up with it!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hello ladies. 
Hope Rees and the other MIA snowangels are ok. 

I love all the bump photos you have all posted. And it actually made me realise that we haven't got too long left really and babies will be being born! That's amazing! 

Seems weird seeing the new June due date announcements too. 

dd1 is off on a weeks long school activities trip, waved her off on her coach. I'm sure she'll have a great time.

As for baby moving, Melody seems to react to daddy talking to her more than me, she's probably bored of my endless waffle already.


----------



## daisybby03

LM2104 said:


> I read a thread in third tri about pain in the vagina and the lady said she had stabbing pains and feeling like she is being scratched from the inside. These are the exact pains I have been feeling and someone replied 'not to worry its the head moving down ready to engage'.
> 
> It wouldn't be would it? Im only 26 weeks tomorrow. I dont remember feeling those pains with Annie, but she was my 1st and everything was kind of a shock when she was ready to be born.
> 
> I was sat watching my belly move last night. I get kicked a lot around my belly button. I find it hilarious watching my belly move as its little feet give me a boot!!

i get them all the time and had them with DD. My doctor told me it was from the baby rubbing against the cervix. We even saw her do it on the ultrasound while I was feeling the pain. I joked my babies have forks in there and are digging their way out. But I have had that pain for a long time and had it for many months with DD too...


----------



## siobhan 20 x

im due 11th of jan team :blue:


----------



## KristelB

Hello ladies 

I've been feeling super crappy these last few days. I got a really bad cold from hubby. His started as a cold now he's just hacking up a storm so I'm just waiting... eek. On top of that, I dropped him and our dog off at the airport. He decided to return home early. I'm on my own but living with a coworker til the 28th. He hopes to find a job soon but also is trying to get our new place organized. We have painters over there probably until Wednesday but only doing the downstairs because it is ridiculously expensive to hire someone to paint. He will end up doing the painting upstairs this week. I had scheduled carpet cleaners too for the stairs and upstairs for the last week of this month, but hubby wants them in sooner. There is so much to do. I really wish I was home already but I will stick it out until the 28th. I just hope my cold goes away soon. It's a holiday here in Canada today so I will probably just hang around here unless I feel like I can go to the store as we need to find a kitchen, coffee and side tables for our new place.

I forgot to post teaser pics from my maternity photoshoot. So here they are now. I get all of my pics this weekend I hope! I think my bump looks kinda funny but oh well. This was me at 26 weeks. Had them done early as I wanted them done in the fall and with a particular photographer before I mvoed across the country.

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/320153_10150322096256537_291580686536_8317460_234908948_n.jpg


----------



## daisybby03

Kristel, you look amazing! Very beautiful pictures!


----------



## Princesskell

Gosh Kristel, you are stunning! Lovely photos x


----------



## SugarHit

I'm also due in January :) I'm new here... but what does Team Yellow mean??

Also, I'm looking through all the bump pictures... you guys are so big! I'm worried because I'm no where near that...


----------



## LM2104

Team Yellow, just means we dont know whether we are having a boy or a girl!

I wouldn't worry about the size of your bump, everyone is different, some big some small, some high some low... As long as your MW isnt worried Im sure its ok.

Congrats by the way! What date are u due?


----------



## 21p1eco

kristel they are amazing pictures!


----------



## SugarHit

Thanks, and I don't know yet... the thing is, I just found out I was pregnant on Sept 29th lol... after doing an ultrasound, she said I was around 23 weeks and that it was a boy! I was shocked. I'm getting an official ultrasound done on the 14th and that's when they'll check his brain out, etc. and when exactly I'll be due. So far they only told me mid-January. I'm nervous!


----------



## LM2104

Wow, thats unbelievable! I would have been shocked too! At least the pregnany wont seem too long for you as really you've only had to wait 17 weeks and not 40!


----------



## kezz_howland

Wow i'm amazed! How did you not know you were pregnant? Sorry if that's a bit personal, it's just, us ladies on here are so analytical about everything, I can't imagine not knowing. You must have been feeling him kick for weeks? I'm so happy for you! Was it a good surprise? :) I'm also having a little boy and due mid jan, so congrats!

I was trying to work out when baby is active and when not, and so far i've come to the conclusion... I have no idea! He is always most active on a night, but some days (during the day) i get lot's of kicks, other days not much at all. We had a lazy weekend this weekend and he was super active Sunday. Then today at work I barely felt a thing, and my tummy was so spongey and squishy not hard like normal, I hardly felt pregnant (though i'm pretty sure i still looked it!!), I just felt like I hard a lard belly! Then tonight I laid down on sofa and immediately he stuck his bum up on the right hand side of my belly button like he always does. Still hasn't kicked much yet tonight, but seeing him move about is very reassuring! He's a funny little thing! He doesn't react to being poked at all. If he's kicking he carries on, is he wasn't kicking before he doesn't start because I've poked him. I have a feeling he's going to be a very independent minded little thing, cause he just doesn't seem to react to outside things. Think he just ignores us and does his own thing :) haha. Still... i sing to him every night in the hope he is listening to me!


----------



## Maz1510

Hey ladies. 

Not that you missed me but im bacck ! lol. Have been away so had to catch up and boy did it take a while! 

Loving all the bump pics - thought i would finally add to it.First is 24+2wk second 2 are tonight at 26+2!
Seems like this bump has suddenly sprouted i feel massive already. 

Glow didnt last although ppl keep saying its there lol. Pelvis is better but crappy sleeping, heartburn backache etc has all kicked in and im nakard!! Hence the quik post tonight, ill catch up properly tomorrow. 

Hope you are all well. xx
 



Attached Files:







24+2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









26+2wk.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1









26+2w pm.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mmcheek1

hey ladies just got home from a weekend gget away with the family. it was suppose to be a b-day gift for mr as my 32 was sat. it is kinda of funny since i sat at a pool hall with hubby on fri then took the kids fishing and the the beach in flordia. i know it would have been fab if i wasn't miserably preggo. i mean heart body aches, headaches, and blah blah b;ah. i love my family and got some fab pic and i smiled in everyone one even the amazement park where i walked till my feet swelled huge lol.


----------



## KristelB

Thanks for all the sweet comments ladies <3 Will definitly post some more when I get all of them from the photog


----------



## LM2104

bump looks great Maz, def got a lot bigger!!

Kezz, I feel baby move a lot more when Im settled down at night, dont feel it much when Im running around busy.


----------



## 5-a-side

Yeah, new bump pictures :) 
Melody tends to move the most around 9-10am, 4-5pm and again at 8-9pm, that's the kind of pattern I've noticed but it may just be the times I notice. Generally I feel her to the side and higher up above my belly button (guessing that's due to AP?) 
Ordered my maternity belly bar Sunday night, my usual one isnt too tight yet I just wanted to be prepared, I dont want to remove it completely as I've already had it re-pierced twice.


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm the same 5 with Ava. Usually the right hand side or very high up, occasionally the left or very bottom. Times still vary but she was very active yesterday or maybe she's just getting stronger and I feel her more. I have felt her in the middle a few times so they must have been really hard kicks or punches. DF feels her there sometimes from the outside when I can't feel her at all ... and right on cue she gives me a boot on my belly button lol. I'll tell you the other thing she does as well that freaks me out a bit, when I'm in bed on my side, she'll kick or punch the bed through my side, it makes me jump every time lol


----------



## 5-a-side

Thought I'd add my 24+6wk bump pic. Actually looking like a baby is in there now rather than a bigger fat roll!!!
 



Attached Files:







24+6.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mmcheek1

aww the baby is diff looking there but, i was thinking of you 5 when the new girl was telling her story of just finding out also mine from last pregnancy which i didn't find out till i was 20+ weeks but anyways 5 your so small and didn't feel the baby for so long. it can happen ladies. i did not find out for ever which my youngest daughter and she was born small but healthy


----------



## Radiance

SugarHit said:


> Thanks, and I don't know yet... the thing is, I just found out I was pregnant on Sept 29th lol... after doing an ultrasound, she said I was around 23 weeks and that it was a boy! I was shocked. I'm getting an official ultrasound done on the 14th and that's when they'll check his brain out, etc. and when exactly I'll be due. So far they only told me mid-January. I'm nervous!

Congratulations!
With my daughter I didn't find out until I was in my 5th month like you -
the only difference is she said I was having a boy!! haha


This pregnancy I have known the whole time I was pregnant and it is going by way faster than it did with my daughter only having to carry her for 4 months


We're due around the same time!! :thumbup:


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Ladies, 
I havent posted on here in a while and just wanted to stop in and say *Hello* and *I hope you are all doing well*. :hi: 
I cant believe we are almost entering our 3rd trimester- SO EXCITED !!:happydance:


----------



## daisybby03

Anybody else have very bad pains on top of belly..like in middle of rib cage but top of your uterus? Mine started hurting so bad last night I felt like I was going to throw up. No contractions with it. Just very sharp constant pain. I got it to go away after a little bit then back a few hours later. It's been 3 1/2 hours now since last time it hurt..but i thought I was starting to get food poisening but I have eated a few times already and feel ok. Just wondering.


----------



## 21p1eco

Wanted to share pictures of my new double pushchair we picked up today. I love it! Jamie liked it so much he didnt want to get out of it! lol
Taking it for a test drive tomorrow around mothercare, in single mode not double...

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/285a7d4b.jpg

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/0ae028e3.jpg

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/1c08ef81.jpg

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/edb504d9.jpg

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/57b0c837.jpg

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/f7d51e77.jpg

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/7b074906.jpg


----------



## truly_blessed

Daisy I've had an ache on the right that comes and goes and has movedmore to the middle now but it is just an ache, like a chinese burn and I don't feel sick with it or anything like that. I've been reading about pre eclampsia though and it mentions aches in the right or middle at the top of the abdomen and feeling ill with it so you might want to get your urine and blood pressure checked just to be sure. Talked about swollen ankles and fingers as well. I had my ache the last time I went to the midwife and she said it was prob just stretching, took my blood pressure, tested urine sample and didn't report any problems so I guess it was all fine. It went then for a while but it back again over the last few days.


----------



## daisybby03

21pieco- very cute! i've been dying to take out our twin stroller, but it is always in 2 mode, thought I could put DD and Pug into it, but dont want the "crazy woman with dog in stoller" look. also, Jamie is such a cutie! I love that blond hair!


----------



## daisybby03

truly_blessed said:


> Daisy I've had an ache on the right that comes and goes and has movedmore to the middle now but it is just an ache, like a chinese burn and I don't feel sick with it or anything like that. I've been reading about pre eclampsia though and it mentions aches in the right or middle at the top of the abdomen and feeling ill with it so you might want to get your urine and blood pressure checked just to be sure. Talked about swollen ankles and fingers as well. I had my ache the last time I went to the midwife and she said it was prob just stretching, took my blood pressure, tested urine sample and didn't report any problems so I guess it was all fine. It went then for a while but it back again over the last few days.

My first thought was pre eclampsia..but not had other symptoms like swollen limbs and bleeding, except super painful spot on uterus that hurt so bad I wanted to puke...I am def going to call doctor is I feel it again! Been 6 hours now since I have felt it.


----------



## TillyMoo

KristelB said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I've been feeling super crappy these last few days. I got a really bad cold from hubby. His started as a cold now he's just hacking up a storm so I'm just waiting... eek. On top of that, I dropped him and our dog off at the airport. He decided to return home early. I'm on my own but living with a coworker til the 28th. He hopes to find a job soon but also is trying to get our new place organized. We have painters over there probably until Wednesday but only doing the downstairs because it is ridiculously expensive to hire someone to paint. He will end up doing the painting upstairs this week. I had scheduled carpet cleaners too for the stairs and upstairs for the last week of this month, but hubby wants them in sooner. There is so much to do. I really wish I was home already but I will stick it out until the 28th. I just hope my cold goes away soon. It's a holiday here in Canada today so I will probably just hang around here unless I feel like I can go to the store as we need to find a kitchen, coffee and side tables for our new place.
> 
> I forgot to post teaser pics from my maternity photoshoot. So here they are now. I get all of my pics this weekend I hope! I think my bump looks kinda funny but oh well. This was me at 26 weeks. Had them done early as I wanted them done in the fall and with a particular photographer before I mvoed across the country.
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/320153_10150322096256537_291580686536_8317460_234908948_n.jpg

Beautiful pics, beautiful bump & beautiful mama! xx


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks daisy! lol that would be sooo cute!


----------



## LM2104

Daisy you should get checked better for you and the babies to be safe than sorry. I hope you feel better soon!

I have terrible heartburn! Been quite busy today so havent felt baby much but now I've slowed down and and am relaxing (well trying to!) its kicking up a storm!


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm just worrying myself more and more cause i've had another day with hardly any kicks, and he had been so active before now. When i lay down on my back he tends to shift, but no kicks or anything. I tried doppler last night, and found hb, tho it was clearly further away, and then it got louder and louder, then he booted the doppler and it went quieter again. I think he must be tucked right in, and just telling me to leave him alone, but can't help but worry when i dont feel him as it's so reassuring when i do!

Daisy - speak to ur midwife just to check it out. It will make you feel better!

I've completely forgotten who posted what now... but lovely pram whoever's it was! lol. Sorry, read three pages at once and now i'm lost!!


----------



## TillyMoo

What is up with this new site? It's working so slowly & keeps crashing - maybe cos I'm on a mac? I had a big post but have lost it now, grr!!! So in case it happens again I'm just gona say hello to all you lovely ladies before I get booted off! xx


----------



## kezz_howland

No it's not just you... it's pissing me off too. Saw it was all different then took ages to get in, even takes about a minute just to refresh the page. It's like being on dial up. Don't know what's going on, but i'm hoping it's just cause they're editing stuff and not how it's going to stay!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

wow ive just noticed the change in site! hmmm looks good but took me a while to get on too :)... we have our bump photoshoot tomorrow! im looking forward to it now :D althought the photographer is abit wierd.. im his prototype so were getting pics for v.cheap. xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

huh this is different'


----------



## daisybby03

took me a minute to make sure I typed the address in right! Thought I went to the wrong site.

well, still no problems with uterus which is good, but boobies are hard and hurt like they did in first trimester...been super sleepy today too, but since I was up last night feeling bad I guess that's why. Not a single contraction today so I am thinking it was from my bladder infection. I finished my meds yesterday for it. Hoping when I see doctor Friday they take me off strict bed rest..fingers crossed!


----------



## daisybby03

MrsGAnderson said:


> wow ive just noticed the change in site! hmmm looks good but took me a while to get on too :)... we have our bump photoshoot tomorrow! im looking forward to it now :D althought the photographer is abit wierd.. im his prototype so were getting pics for v.cheap. xxx

good luck tomorrow! Cant wait to see what they look like:)


----------



## lintu

If this site carries on like this I'm not gonna be around much, it wouldn't even load last night :grr: 

25 week check went well, midwife thinks I have an angry little girl on board, everytime she touched me she got an objection from LO :haha: all good though and my. BP ses to be going down!! Next app 28 weeks, exciting

Also booked in for my antinatal and breastfeeding classes, all getting very very real now, they are all booked for last two weeks in December, dont what I will be more excited for xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi all. 
Whoa, weird new site we've got isnt it. Not running badly for me this morning but then 7am is usually quiet on here. 
Least all my subscribed threads have kept be a nightmare trying to find them again.

Love the double i-Candy. I like those but couldn't afford one (and they seem even more expensive which maybe is down to Mrs Beckham having one??) 

Daisy, I really hope you start feeling better you've had it rough lately, bless you.
Kezz - I was in a dodgy car situation on friday and was frightened because I didnt feel Melody for ages, she eventually wiggled for her daddy which was an amazing relief. 

Lintu - your classes sound exciting, I'm not doing any this time but I remember how interesting they were and if your lucky and they are local you can make some new friends too.


----------



## LM2104

Cant say Im a fan of the site how it is now...

I had very strong Braxton Hicks at about 4am this morning and had a lot of back pain with it, my back is still really hurting now, it actually brought back memories of labour they were that strong, and now Im scared!


----------



## K477uk

daisybby03 said:


> rough night ladies!
> was having some very mild cramping all weekend but nothing else really, so pushed it aside, the monday I had some sharp pains and went to Labor adn delivery. Was contraction every 5 minutes and BIG ones too.......

 Daisy - hoping all is ok, and that you babies are safe and sound.:hugs:


daisybby03 said:


> Anybody else have very bad pains on top of belly..like in middle of rib cage but top of your uterus? Mine started hurting so bad last night I felt like I was going to throw up. No contractions with it. Just very sharp constant pain. I got it to go away after a little bit then back a few hours later. It's been 3 1/2 hours now since last time it hurt..but i thought I was starting to get food poisening but I have eated a few times already and feel ok. Just wondering.

I had this last time, at around 40 weeks.. I would mention it as is really hurt and was regular pains... I then started having HBP after this point - it could be indegestion, but get it checked! xx



Emma1987 said:


> :hi: Hi ladies.
> 
> I've just came across this post and thought I would drop in and say hello!
> 
> I'm team :pink: and due 28 January!
> 
> Hope you are all having a happy and healthy pregnancy!
> 
> Won't be too long and all of our little bundles will be here!! :happydance:

Hello! :wave:



LM2104 said:


> OH wants me to go and see the MW as I feel very bruised around my pubic bone and have a lot of pressure in that area, quite often feeling like something is pushing on my bits or bum. I don't think they will be able to do anything and will think I'm being over paranoid... any suggestions?!

Did you go and get it checked? Hope all is well



windle05 said:


> hi all sorry if this has been repeated but I am doing this on my phone so its difficult to read through all the posts on here. Anyway firstly, as its been a while since I have been on here, hope everyone and theirs bumps r all ok??
> sorry for the long rant, i feel better just getting it all written down but anyone going through or coming out of similar feelings with any tips of picking myself up to face the world again will be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks all xxxx:cry:

This is the place for rants and getting rid of feelings.... The girls have given some good advice... and the best thing you can do is talk about it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



lintu said:


> Having a pants time at the moment, found out yesterday that I may not have a job at the end of the month infact we dont know at the moment if they will be able to pay us at the end of the mth, feeling all very stressed out at the moment :grr:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



LM2104 said:


> Off topic but has anyone else started shopping for Xmas? I will be 37 weeks at Xmas and know I will not have the energy to be traipsing round the shops so have already started buying people presents.

I started with a few bits a while back... and desparate to get it all done before Christmas... I have a shopping day INSET on the Friday before - really don't want to be shopping then!!



siobhan 20 x said:


> im due 11th of jan team :blue:

Hello!! :wave:



SugarHit said:


> I'm also due in January :) I'm new here... but what does Team Yellow mean??
> 
> Also, I'm looking through all the bump pictures... you guys are so big! I'm worried because I'm no where near that...

Hello! :wave:




LM2104 said:


> Cant say Im a fan of the site how it is now...
> 
> I had very strong Braxton Hicks at about 4am this morning and had a lot of back pain with it, my back is still really hurting now, it actually brought back memories of labour they were that strong, and now Im scared!

I'm not liking the new site either!! I had a load of BH a few weeks ago... and have had the odd one between then and now - not sure I am looking forward to the pain either!

I have been AWL recently as once again work has been manic and we had friends up at the weekend... so just busy! Also it is so slow on my phone to read all the posts!

Rees has been having a few probs with phone and working quite a lot recently... but she is OK!

I'm loving the bump piccies!! and the buggies!! I really want the ICandy Peach - have the cherry for Isaac... and I can't pursaude DH to spend the money - but to be fair we won't really need it!! We've been given a huge double one, for the times I'm at home and need to walk long distances... ottherwise I'll use my cherry and a wrap if necessary!

I ended up at L&D yesterday as had a small bleed Monday night, so had to go in for checks, bloods :nope: and anti-D YUK! :growlmad: But all is ok - they've told me to rest (shouted at me when I suggested going into work today!) so have a few days off to rest... but LO is moving around like crazy and always was.. so I wasn't worried, just knew I needed yucky jabs!

I can't believe I missed my double digits days!! and 1 day until 3rd tri!!! ARGHH!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## daisybby03

oh goodness K477uk! Sorry you have to go into L&D! Glad everything is ok though. Just enjoy your down time at home. I know I am hating bed rest right now, but it is most likely going to be the most quiet I will have for the next...oh...five years:) SO I am crafting, catching up on all my magazines and even watching the Martha Stewart show on tv. Oh, and keeping up with all you wonderful ladies. Because I am on strict bed rest grandparents have to come and get my daughter for the day till hubby comes home...so it really is very quiet here.
Just sit back and enjoy the time:)


----------



## FM_DJ

I hate the changes on this forum!!! Grrrr. I don't think it is the hormones, either. It is much tougher to navigate now. 

Anyone else hopped over to the 3rd trimester forum? I'm finding it slighty boring. Lol. I feel like the 5-6 week pregnant woman in 1st tirmester... or the 12-13 week pregnant lady in 2nd trimester. Starting all over again at the bottom.


----------



## lintu

lol FM I know what you mean huni, I keep dipping my toe in :hugs:

I remember coming over to 2nd tri and everyone was sooooo far along, I felt very out of my depth. strange to think they will all be due round now, eeeekkkkk

My LO has had a super wriggly day with its little self, dont know if its cos its getting bigger :shrug: but im loving it.

update on the job front, the administrators have come in and everyone except a few and my team have been made redundant (for the time being) looks like im safe for a little longer just need to hang on a few more weeks, think i may bring my mat leave forward a mth, far too stressfull not knowing from week to week if we have a job


----------



## K477uk

I've dipped my toe in too... Although am officially there tomorrow, which is very scary!!

Glad to hear things are looking up on the job front! 

I am absolutely shattered... Can barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: K477uk congrats on 3rd tri xxx

sorry you had a lil scare huni xx at least LO is happily bobbing around :hugs: early night on the cards hun xx


----------



## SugarHit

Every time I try to post in here, it won't post!!

Oh, there we go.. finally. I wrote a long post the other day but it said it had to be approved by a mod, and then I posted a shorter version earlier today and it never posted lol. >:/ hmph


----------



## daisybby03

I am still in reading mostly in 2nd trimester, b/c all the 3rd people are talking about labor and stuff. So i go in both really.


----------



## K477uk

Thanks Lintu... I am def getting an early night... In fact going in a bit!! I'm quite nervous about the whole last stage thing... Even though this isn't the first time!!

Almost 10 weeks til Christmas!!!!


----------



## lintu

yeah im starting to get nervous now, too late now theres no going back :haha:

I cant believe its nearly xmas, where has this yr gone!!


----------



## FM_DJ

lintu said:


> yeah im starting to get nervous now, too late now theres no going back :haha:
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly!! :haha: Still scares the heck out of me. Lol.Click to expand...


----------



## K477uk

:wacko:Def no going back!!! And theres only one way out... Well two I suppose!!

Well that's me done for the day... I'm all tucked up already! Taking Lintus advice of an early night!


----------



## lintu

I had an early night also huni, although im still so pooped, think it might be cos baby has had a mega busy few days with itself, been on the go since monday, not had anything this morning and whilst im glad for the rest it does make me panic!! silly init


----------



## mmcheek1

hi ladies sorry you all are having such a hard time with the new system. i had a dream that i was only 20 weeks along and i woke up thinking this pregnancy is never going to be over, but i was sure relieved that i am 26 weeks along this morning. the only thing is i have 14 weeks left that is more than 12 left so this does feel like it is dragging forever long. i had my glucose test yesterday and it made me so sleepy i could barely stay awake for it i wonder if that meant anything at all


----------



## K477uk

Lintu - I don't blame you!! I went to bed as soon as I had posted and woke up at 8:30.. but I am shattered again - can't wait for the energy burst!!

MM - to hear you are still 26 weeks... otherwise it would be going backwards for us all!! Last time the GTT made me sleepy because of the lack of food and the ability to relax! Hope the results come back good... I have mine next week - along with the AntiD YUK!

Oh... I'm officially 3rd Tri!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
I think I need to get the carpet cleaners in and sort out the babies room...


----------



## 21p1eco

I hope no one minds but i need a bit of a rant. I am at the end of my tether now and so stressed out. We are staying with my mother in law, have been since June but it drives me crazy living here! i never get a rest because when jamie is asleep he gets woken up by his grandma and her 2 dogs who are very noisy, then both of us are in a bad mood. the dogs have fleas at the moment, which i am alleric to, and am very itchy due to being bitten constantly, but yeterday i found 2 fleas on jamie 's face, still alive, that has made me soooo angry!!!!

I also feel like i cant relax in my own home, nothing is ever right, like the washing up isn't done enough etc, she interferes all the time and takes away our family time by making my other half do jobs for her or drive her around. i was looking forward to spending 3 days with other half this weekend and she made him drive her to work and back so we couldnt do anything as we were just waiting around for her. its hard enough having a toddler let alone being pregnant too and having to live with other people that just make life more difficult! we also have his niece staying with us a few days a week, who is 15 and she is just as bad!!

I cant stand the thought of having a newborn and a toddler in this situation. the dogs are very annoying and want things constantly off me as well as her, wont leave me in peace when jamie is napping. they bark everytime she comes in the door and wont stop until they get a treat. mother in law finished work right in the middle of jamies nap so she comes home and the dogs and her wake jamie up, every day i have to sit waiting for her to come so i can rush and give the dogs a treat to shut them up. i dont get a break then and we are both in a bad mood. the dogs can also open doors so they let themsleves into our rooms when i dont want them too. she and the dogs wake up several times in the middle of the night to make coffee and go in the garden!!! and they are so loud on the stairs that it wakes us up!

we simply cannot afford, on other halfs current wage, to rent our own place, so we have applied for a council house but it seems we are not urgent enough for one. so we are going to have to get her to kick us out so we become emergency housing needed. which means we will have to move somewhere like a bedsit for a while before they find a us a place. it doesnt help that we live on the top of a big hill and i cant drive so i am stuck in with jamie a lot. i feel so isolated now.

well done if read all of that. i dont think i'm being unreasonable now, its hard work living like this. anyone got any advice or encouragement?? i have posted this in my journal too...


----------



## K477uk

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I have no advice really hun... Other than speaking to OH and MIL to try and make the situation better... or get kicked out! 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks. i have tried making the situation better but there is nothing else we can do. we will just have to get kicked out.... sorry again for the rant, i just feel i have hit rock bottom now...


----------



## LM2104

21 I completely understand and sympathise with you. When I was pregnant with Annie we were living in with OH's brothers in his family home (his parents are unfortunately both dead). It drove me crazy. The only personal space we had was our room, as I was trying to breastfeed or express I spent all my time in there, one brother worked nights so I felt like I had to try and keep a newborn quiet all day. They used to slam doors at all hours, have girls back (you can imagine the noises all night long!). They had cats as well and in the end I told them that they had to flea and worm them before the baby was born or I would do it myself by any means possible!

In the end we had no space and I was going crazy as were I think his brothers, so we had to get kicked out, but that is how we ended up in this crappy private rented situation, although it is nice knowing we are bringing this baby home to our own place and can just shut the door behind us and shut everyone else out!

You need to do what is best for your family and if you feel that is getting kicked out do it, but don't expect much from the council they are as useful as a chocolate teapot. You have to fight all the way with them! Good luck!

Not much to report on the baby front, still kicking up a storm. Cant get comfy in bed though, its driving me mad! hope everyone else is well


----------



## mmcheek1

oh wo it sounds really miserable maybe OH can look into a second job just till you get your own place then look into doing home child care. i did that before i joined the army i was 15 when i got pregnant with my ex- husbands and i first child. we got married and moved into my monster-in-laws and it sounds alot like that. my ex had to take two lobs and got certified at 16 to do childcare while he had two jobs, after we could finally get our own place i took on clients and between us both we did o.k and i got to be home with my LO i did this untill my divorce then i joined the army but, if there is a will there is a way. i also took online college classes while i had this daycare and the kids.

i also advise that you learn to drive and also as hard as it is be thankful for the people in your lives wanting to help cause its always a strain on everyone. the one thing we must remember is that it is a change for them also and their routines while we love babies and maybe not dogs they love dogs and their babies ae grown. your in my heart i can relate


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks guys, i do love dogs but these ones are being such a pain now.... doesnt help that one of them is deaf and very spoilt, they even drive her mad at times!


----------



## 5-a-side

I really feel for you hun, such an awful situation to be in. 
:hugs:


----------



## FM_DJ

21- sorry Hun! Hope things start looking up for you guys.

MM- glad you're at 26 weeks and didn't wake up back at 20 weeks! Lol. I have the silliest delivery dreams myself.

Lintu- we're feeling the same! I went to bed nearly 2 hours earlier than usual and I think I need a nap.


----------



## 5-a-side

Well went to Tesco and brought 5x packs of the size 2 nappies for £1 a pack (44 nappies in each) and then 4 packs of £1 Simple baby wipes.
Didn't think we'd be able to get them as our local store is a bit pants. But I think 220 nappies for £5 is a bargain :)


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies, very tired so just wanted to say hello to you all.

21- :hugs: Re getting kicked out- it may well be worth doing it now rather than when the baby comes. If you have to go through with the emergency housing thing for a while I know I'd rather do it when now than when the baby is born! Lots more :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your way hun xx


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks guys, it nice to have someone understand and be on my side. i have just found out that my partners sister, who has two teenage kids, has been fired today. she already wanted to move into where we are living but now she is going to have to as she cant afford her house anymore. this means that we are priority, so i am going to visit housing at council first thing in the morning to see what i can do. i definately need to get this sorted asap as i want to be settled when baby comes, like you said. i just hope the council understand and give us a place to stay. i am excited as i will get to be in my own house again by the time she gets here!


----------



## LM2104

5 Ive just had a look at that offer - its amazing!

But on the computer I couldnt see what weight their size 2s went from and to. Can u tell me? Also is it only the size 2s they are doing for a £1?


----------



## lintu

FM I feel sleepy all the time and I'm really struggling to get up in the morning, think I may bring my mat leave forward to the end of nov :(


----------



## 5-a-side

LM2104 said:


> 5 Ive just had a look at that offer - its amazing!
> 
> But on the computer I couldnt see what weight their size 2s went from and to. Can u tell me? Also is it only the size 2s they are doing for a £1?

They were 6-13lbs. 
And yes, the tesco offer was for the size 2's only (asda currently has the size 1 for £1). 
Think offer ends on the 24th.


----------



## 5-a-side

lintu said:


> FM I feel sleepy all the time and I'm really struggling to get up in the morning, think I may bring my mat leave forward to the end of nov :(

have you had your iron levels checked hun? maybe you have a touch of anemia?


----------



## LM2104

Thanks 5, think I will be picking up a few bags tomorrow!

I agree Lintu maybe ur iron, ask for a blood test. 
Im tired quite a bit at moment but I think thats just down to waking in the night and not being able to get back to sleep because baby is kicking quite hard and I cant get comfy!

21 how did ur council appointment go??


----------



## 21p1eco

just got back. we have an appointment for the 26th oct, and have to fill out forms and bring proof with us. they have given us a list of letting agencies to start looking and they can give us up to £535 pm help on properties. thats if they decide to help us, i am worried they wont and we will actually be homeless....


----------



## 5-a-side

Does sound positive though so I really hope they pull through for you.
What's the rentals like in your area? 
£535 would get you a 2 bed semi here like these. 

Hope it all goes well on the 26th x


----------



## LM2104

Wow, £535 would get u a bedsit here, or at a push a very small 1 bed flat. Its £850 for a 2 bedroom property!

I dont think they can leave you homeless as you have a young child. Good luck for the 26th and like I said push to get what you need and if you have shout to get your voice heard sometimes thats what you have to do.


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks again guys. down here its 550-700 for a 2 bedroom flat/house, sometimes you can get 3 beds. we will have to pay a bit on top of what they pay i think, and they might not give us that amount as that is the maximum amount they give. we are pushing them now as we are urgent now. its such a lot of work when pregnant with a toddler, i have to sort and pack the whole house!


----------



## Rees

Hi girls!

Sorry for my absence, been having a hard time of things at the moment :(

I'm suffering either from post natal depression still from Tegs or pre natal depression and things have got rather hard these past few weeks. I spoke to my midwife about it all last week and made an appointment to see a doc who's prescribed me some anti-depressants.

I have no get up and go at the moment and I'm still in the vest top and pants I went to bed in last night! I've asked my OH for more support but he's crap.

I've not been on here in weeks, since then Tegan's turned 2! Eek! I've got so much to catch up on, I don't think I'll be able to reply to everything as so much has been said and then probably forgotten about! :lol:

LM - just seen about the chicken pox :hugs: I hope Annie didn't get them! So long as you have had them then you should be fine as the anti-bodies will still be in your system, however it can re-occur and the incubation period can take up to 21/22 days for the spots to appear once you've caught them.

AJC - congrats on the pink bump :)

Kristel - those 4d scan piccies you have look AMAZING!

Kezz - amazing bumpage! Mine seems to have shrunk over the past week!

FM - I've not got further than the day of your appointment yet, I hope everything went well :hugs:

Daisy - OMG! I hope the bedrest works and that it's just the bacteria that say you'll be going into early labour :hugs:

siobhan - belated welcome :) Will update you on the first page and congrats on the blue bump :)

Emma - congrats on the pink bump, have added you to the front page.

FM - fab news! :) Your little madam sounds like a little monkey!

windle - :hugs: If you want to PM me you can, seems like we're both having a right time of it! Go and speak to your MW/GP about it all again and see what they recommend, they thought counselling would be best for me but I've been there before and needed more than that and now have anti-depressants and I hope that these work! :hugs:

lainey - you look fine hun! Some of us gain more than others and your weight gain looks fine to me! Some of the doctors worry us unnecessarily and there's not much we can do while we're pregnant!

21 - lovely bump :)

Kristel - I LOVE your bump photoshoot :) You're stunning and those pics are gorgeous!

SugarHit - wow! What a crazy stage to find out you're expecting :) Welcome to team blue!

Maz - wow! Loving the bumpage :) You certainly did seem to sprout! Do you find it harder at work now? Have your ladies said anything to you about having a pregnant midwife?

Kezz - Jago's movements are so erratic! He usually stirs in the evening and has a little kick and I think he sleeps most nights, which I hope he's gonna carry through to being born! :haha: He does definatly mostly move in the daytime.

21 - I LOVE your pram! I nearly got one but decided against it, now I feel stupid and wish I did! At least half the battle is won with your little cutie-pie already liking it :)

Daisy - my OH would so take out a double with Tegan and a Pug, they're his favourite breed of dog and I have to keep talking him out of getting one!

Kat - :hugs: Hope you've been able to enjoy your days off!

Lintu - :hugs: work sounds like a complete nightmare! Hopefully you'll be able to stay until it's time for mat leave :hugs:

21 - :hugs: it's bad enough with the MIL living down the road let alone having to live with her! I have no advice only hugs and support! I think you're doing the best thing by being kicked out, a B&B or a bedsit would sound like heaven if I was in your situation :hugs: It will happen, they will help you!


Well, I'm now all caught up :) I'll try not to stay away so long next time. As I was going through all of this I saw a lot of agreement for me changing the name to 3rd tri? Shall I do that in a few more weeks, or sooner than that?

:hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh gosh Rees we were all so worried and missed you!
Sorry you are struggling, it sounds like you are doing the right thing asking for all the support you can-shame about oh, fxd he bucks his ideas up?
Happy birthday for Tegan, I hope she had a lovely day. I hope things seem brighter fir you soon-we are all here if you need us :hugs: xxx


----------



## SugarHit

Hi ladies, I hope you guys are having a wonderful week so far. :)
I'm really nervous and I need to rant a little. As you know, I found out I was 23 weeks pregnant 2 weeks ago. I have an official ultrasound appointment later today and I'm so nervous I can't stand it! The fact that I didn't know for so long, and haven't been taking care of myself the way I should have... I smoked cigarettes and drank occasionally throughout my pregnancy.. and I'm so worried that there might be something wrong with the baby. :[ It's making me sick. I don't know what I'll do if I find out there's something wrong because of me.


----------



## Rees

Sugar - :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine! Try not to worry (easiest thing to be told, less easier to do). Back in May I suspected I was pregnant even though the tests were saying I wasn't, I went out and got drunk for my friends birthday. It made me worry loads back at the beginning, but he's fine, I even caught chicken pox and that so far hasn't had any noticeable effects!

Enjoy the scan and let us know when you're due :) :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

thee a many women who smoke their entire pregnant, even though i dont agree knowing your pregnant and smoking any do and they are o.k also there are new researching debunking that the dangers in drinking and pregnancy complication. i believe that their could be complications there is a lot of things that could cause complications and we just are no sure what those things are. the only thing you can possibly do is love your baby now. take very good care of your self drink plenty of water and your vitamins, eat healthy and rest a lot. you will be just fine. good luck sweetie


----------



## K477uk

SugarHit... As others have said some women smoke and drink thoughout.. Try not to stress hun xx

Rees - :hugs: you know where I am if you want to talk xx


----------



## LM2104

Glad to have you back Rees. :hugs: to you, hope things start getting better soon!

Sugar, I hope the scan goes well. I'm sure everything will be fine just enjoy seeing your LO.

Sounds like my neighbours are going to be on one again with the music and all, I want to slap the bitch so bad but OH has told me Im not allowed to do anything like that whilst pregnant lol!

Was walking Annie back from nursery earlier and I swear I could feel the baby right down in my bits!


----------



## kezz_howland

Sugarhit - let us know how the scan went! Hope all is well, i'm sure it is.

Rees - sorry to hear things are sucking for you at the minute! Tell OH to get his act together, it's a tough time right now and u need support!

21 - I hope you get the housing situation sorted. Sounds like a right pain in the backside, the council will surely help you have a child and one on the way - isn't that what they're there for?

Baby started kicking again yesterday, much to my relief! Then today he's been squirming and moving all day, and loads tonight, including way up nearly under my ribs where i've never felt him before, so i'm definitely expanding rapidly!!

I am totally and utterly knackered. Been the longest week at work and i have broke out in spots and even a big boil one on my chin. I look hurrendous and exhausted, which people kept telling me all day which is nice! I know i look like poo but I don't need to be told it!!

Next week is the last week before half term when I finally get a week off, but Thursday night is parents evening so i'll be working all day and then on till about 7pm. I've tried to move a few appointments to other nights next week so that I can have a half hour break in between all the appointments so I can get a cup of tea and something to eat otherwise i'm worried I might pass out or something. I'm not coping well with the tiredness and thanks to being so run down i've now caiught a cold off the runny nosed little sods at school. Lol. So all in all i'm kinda falling apart - added to the backache I could so happpily start my maternity leave right about now! Shame I have to keep to going till 36 weeks! Maybe this baby will decide to show early and give me a break, but I do hope not!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Seems to have double posted so i'll replace it with this! lol


----------



## daisybby03

went to doctors today...1cm dilated and Dr said she could feel my girls head pressing. Did another Fetal fibronectin test, but wont get results till Monday I guess. Monday I see specalist and they will ultrasound my cervix and babys. Then I'm on weekly visits between specalist and my normal doctor


----------



## TillyMoo

Rees- lovely to have you back. Sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it & I really hope those dark clouds lift soon :hugs:

Let us know how you get on Sugar - am sure everything will be grand :flower:

21- yay for getting the ball rolling on the new house. You WON'T be stuck in that situation forever :happydance:

Kezz- boo for the runny nose, tiredness & spots! Sounds like half-term should've come a week earlier for you! But hey, it's friday night - a wee a lay in tomorrow & a nice quiet weekend curled up on the sofa sounds about right :thumbup:

5- nice one re nappies & wipes offer - thanks! After using loads of different types of wipes I ended up using simple wipes with my son definitely the best in my opinion!

Hey LM, I'm getting doofs down there too! Sorry just realised you'd asked me how I was the other day & I didn't reply - I'm rubbish at this! I'm good thanks hun - just a bit ditzy but think it must me the ol hormones!

Goodness Daisy - how are you feeling? Are you resting as much as possible? xx

Hi to everyone else! 

Anyone had the flu vaccine? 
I deliberated for a long while before taking the decision to get it. I had the worst flu ever last christmas, as did LO & DH. I was barely able to look after myself never mind my wee boy so the thoughts of something similar this year whilst looking after a newborn spurred me on to get the jab. Got it on Wednesday & it didn't hurt at all - it was seriously a two second pin prick. Arm's a bit achy now though but have read it's normal


----------



## daisybby03

Yes, I am couch bound all weekend long! Im afraid to walk in fear I will start dilating more


----------



## daisybby03

Reese- we love our little pug, she is the greatest little dog ever! She is so sweet, but she sheds hair so bad:( She is def my first baby girl:)
 



Attached Files:







9020_185607364782_501234782_3916156_1802962_n.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mmcheek1

daisy are you scared. they will surely keep you on strict bed rest now huh.
rees aww i a sorry about your sad thoughts keep your chin held high
kezz osh sweetie can you not catch a breaak it never stops for you


----------



## SugarHit

I just got home from my ultrasound! He's a perfectly healthy, active baby boy!! :] I'm so happy!

Kisses from my little man! xoxo
https://i.imgur.com/flQcc.png


Oh, and I'm due January 21st!


----------



## daisybby03

mm- I am a little scared, but I have a calming over me b/c I know God will keep them safe/strong if they do come early.

Sugar- glad HE is ok! Very cute photo:)


----------



## chobette

Didn't make it on the list 

26th of January :blue: xx


----------



## K477uk

SugarHit - glad the scan ok! Congrats on the blue bump!

Daisy - make sure you stay on the rest... And keep those babies safe.. But isn't it normal for 2nd timers to be 1cm for ages? Or is it that your girl is pressing down?

Chobette - hello!!

Kezz - not long now!

Isaac decided to wake stupidly early again, so I'm awake with him! But not as bad as the other night when I had baby kicking me from 3-4 then Isaac woke at 5!

What have everyone got up their sleeves for the weekend?


----------



## LM2104

Morning K477, I know how u feel, Annie has been up since 6!

Congrats on scan sugar!
Hope u feel better soon Kezz!

Daisy I hope you hold on for a few more weeks! When my friend was having twins they said they normally expect them between 32 - 38 weeks. Is this what they told you? I'll keep you and youe babies in my thoughts!

I spoke too soon about the neighbours they were quite quiet last night, maybe they've gained some consideration.

I feel really bruised and sore downstairs, its starting to affect my walking.


----------



## 5-a-side

Rees :hugs: We're here for whenever you need to talk. Change the trhead whenever you feel ready :) 

Got football with 3/4 kids this morning then an afternoon of chaos no doubt, and tomorrow :happydance: a viewing on our house. I cant pray enough that it goes well. 

So much going on with this thread its hard to remember who's done what sometimes.
Daisy - I hope those little ones stay put for longer yet!!


----------



## daisybby03

I was wondering that too about being second time around and dilating, but i was just checked 2 weeks ago and doctor said I was very firm...so it is changing. I am just hoping I can go till AT LEAST 32 weeks.


----------



## K477uk

LM - I get that bruised feeling too.... and sometimes it feels swollen... I'm sure this didn't happen until later on last time!

Daisy - I've got my fingers crossed that they stay put for a while!

5 - good luck with the viewing!

I am shattered already, and it's onyl lunch time - I can't believe the 2nd tri energy boost seemed to pass me by!


----------



## LM2104

My baby has got such a hard kick!

Im shattered too, my energy has really being zapped the last few days. Annie keeps complaining about being tired all the time and I struggled to keep her up until bedtime tonight... maybe its the time of year.

I went to buy the tescos nappies that are on offer for £1 and they had completely sold out so am going to have to check again in the week... gutted!!!


----------



## mmcheek1

the baby's kicks are certainty getting strong. its really uncomfortable. the baby is also getting quite big as well. i am so tired and cranky tonight


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies
cant sleep at the moment :/ lol


----------



## Fruitymeli

LM2104 said:


> My baby has got such a hard kick!
> 
> Im shattered too, my energy has really being zapped the last few days. Annie keeps complaining about being tired all the time and I struggled to keep her up until bedtime tonight... maybe its the time of year.
> 
> I went to buy the tescos nappies that are on offer for £1 and they had completely sold out so am going to have to check again in the week... gutted!!!

i looked aswell and they was none left :dohh:


----------



## daisybby03

K477uk- I didnt get the 2nd trimester energy boost either! In fact, I feel more tired now that I did in the 1st trimester only this time I am tired b/c of the weight where as my tired in 1st trimester was more like flu/sick tired


----------



## kezz_howland

I don't remember any bursts of energy - nor was I blooming at any point! I went from severe nausea up to 20 wks to being knackered and run down almost straight after, to tired, run down and achey now! I hate complaining and I can hear myself sometimes and wonder if everyones just wishing I'd shutup, but I just feel so crap!


----------



## kezz_howland

On the up side, baby has gotten much more active again after scaring me for two days! He's gone back to kicking me from about 8 till 10 every night and this morning he's shifting from back to front constantly. Every time he pokes himself out I try and take a pic of my oddly shaoped belly but he disappears before I manage it! Its lovely to be so aware of him all the time tho. And my uterus feels really high today, the top feels level with bottom of my ribs or slightly higher so he's definitely growing! Wish I had an excuse for another scan I want to see him again! Can't afford a 4d one tho!


----------



## Rees

Thanks girls :hugs:

LM - I keep feeling Jago really low down in my bits too! He likes to kick my bladder and cervix, a LOT!

Kezz - can you have a nice cup of sweet tea and a few biccies while talking to the parents? They'll understand surely as it's obvious that you're pregnant :)

Daisy - :hugs: Is that 1cm left over from having your little girl 2 years back and where it's not quite closed? Your pug is rather cute! My OH just did a big "Awwwww!" :lol:

Tilly - I had my flu jab yesterday, so glad that I did, it was bad enough recovering from chicken pox let alone flu, and with a toddler too now and hopefully my OH will have a job soon so I need to be well!

Sugar - so glad that everything's fine with your little man :) Will add you to the list on the front page now that you know when you're due :)

chobette - You were on the list, with your due date as the 25th, have changed it now, can't believe we're on 20 blue bumps now!

Kat - obviously Isaac was waking up to watch F1 :)

Daisy - fingers (and legs) crossed for you :) I'm sure they'll stay put for another few weeks and grow big and strong :)

Kezz - I never got the boost either, I didn't with Tegan either. When I was pregnant with her I had lovely hair and skin, not so much this time :( I keep breaking out in spots etc.. not impressed! I had a scan last week and there's not much that can be seen easily now! Didn't bother to get any scan pics either as it was mostly just long limbs in the way :)


----------



## kezz_howland

Aww thanks Rees - now i don't feel like I'm missing out on anything so much. I suppose it would be like seeing baby but zoomed in too close! lol. I'm definitely planning on having tea and biscuits next to me - and ive left myself enough of a break to go and make a second one in the middle, so hopefully i'll be ok, but i'll be unconscious by the time I get home! lol. 

Gosh, he is kicking up a storm in my belly this morning. Must be the banana milkshake I just drank! Either that or the banging the OH is doing prizing up the stairs carpet...!


----------



## lintu

morning ladies, Im sooo feeling everyone's pain with the sleepy, lack of energy feeling :( I think the pregnancy bloom & energy boost is an urban myth :shrug: no on i know seems to have had it :haha:

Iv had a couple of early nights and lie ins and am not feeling a drained as i did the other day and baby has been nice an active again last night, moost have mooved back :shrug: Chris was playing with it last night, it was fab it was really responding to him, very funny watching them both :hugs: but some of the kicks are really hard and painfull, feel a little bruised today, rather that tho than worrying about not be able to feel it and stressing its all ok


----------



## LM2104

Morning ladies! Im not sleeping properly at all, am awake for 2 - 3 hours in the middle of the night with no reasonable explaination! Think it must be my body saying come on we've got to adjust to having no sleep!

Kezz just seen on your signature you have picked George as a name, very cute!

I want Oscar for a boy now, but we've decided not to decide 100% on a name until we've seen the baby.


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks! We're the same really. We have decided on George but that's not to say we won't change our minds if he really doesn't look like George, or we suddenly go off the name. We've changed our minds so many times already, but I do really like George. We went to Oldrids yesterday and they had this xmas decoration - it's like a little fireplace with Christmas stuff on it (miniature one obviously) and there's a candle at the back to light the fire up so it looks real, and then it has these little hooks on to hang these tiny stockings from, and they sell the stockings with names on. So we bought one saying 'mum' one saying 'dad' and one saying 'George'. They were only 49p each so not the end of the world of we don't end up with George, but i couldn't resist, and I figured we ought to represent him in some way this Christmas - seen as he's already part of the family even if he hasn't popped out yet!


----------



## kezz_howland

ps I also love Oscar, as well as a few other names, but none of them went down well with the OH. I'm amazed he actually agreed on one in the end!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi ladies, hope your all ok. im just dropping in and reading comments, but my brian isnt registering them haha so im not going to try and write back about all of them. oopps! 

Kezz your bump is looking lovely now :)

its exciting to think im in 3rd trimester now (well in some peoples books anyway :D) baby is getting bigger and kicked daddy in the back last night whilst i was asleep hehe xx


----------



## mmcheek1

hi guys i feel like lately every time i write in here i have been getting over looked so i just haven't been doing much talking on here just popping in glad you all are well


----------



## KristelB

Hello ladies. Hope you are all well. I can't believe I have 12 weeks to go!! The days are just flying by for me and I hope it is for all you too. Had kind of a rough night last night. Got into an argument with my mom over carpets!! See, hubby has moved back to Toronto for about a week now. Been super stressed moving our stuff from my FILs place, into ours. getting a job and found one (yay!) but hates the trade :( And then he had my cousins, my rents and brother over yesterday to paint. Well my parents were non stop saying how dirty our carpets are (stairs especially). Well they've known for weeks we are professionally carpet cleaning them next monday. They want hubby to rip up the carpet in the stairs, sand and refinish. We just can't afford to be doing that and there really isn't any time right now. My cousins, hubby and brother spent 15 hours yesterday painting, and now my parents want hubby to do the floors?! Well I just lost it on my mom. Because we've told her already it just isn't going to happen right now...maybe a bit later. So mom is upset with me for being upset with her and "disrespecting her" Ugh Meanwhile I'm still 3200kms away having to communicate between the 3 of them.

On a side note, any of you ladies started your nursery? Like I said they've painted it so once I am home in less than 2 weeks I am going full force with the nursery. Would love to have that all done as soon as possible but mind you I have the rest of the house to set up as well! I wil be a busy pregnant lady at that time lol Meanwhile I plan to work part-time seasonal for a month and a half. I hope I can find something close to home.


----------



## KristelB

mmcheek1 said:


> hi guys i feel like lately every time i write in here i have been getting over looked so i just haven't been doing much talking on here just popping in glad you all are well


Aw so so sorry you're feeling that way. :hugs: I feel that way a lot actually probably because I don't post as often as some others.


----------



## daisybby03

Reese- when I was checked 2 weeks ago doctor said i was firm and didnt mention being 1cm, I think she would have since I was there in concern for preterm labor. The when I went in for check up if when they said I was 1cm. Think I will be going to L & D today as I have already had 8 contractions in 1.5 hours...just getting daughter ready for her grandma and I am getting cleaned up. Hoping they can stop them for me. 

I am so tired and dont want to go. Once again I will be in hospital during a Redskins football game:( (we are huge football fans in this house) Good thing I can check stats on my phone. Alright, wish me luck once again! 

P.S) can I fast forward time and get all this over with? PLEASE?!


----------



## kezz_howland

Aww Daisy that's poo. Good luck and hope they can stop the contractions again. Let us know asap if you're able to go home again. It sounds like those babies are in a rush to get out and meet u!

MMcheek - sometimes my posts get overlooked too, I tend to just post again... and again until someone replies. Haha. It's not nice when ur feeling so down and rough and have loads to deal with to then feel like no-one's listening, but we are. There's just so much going on on this thread. I know by the time i've read everyone's posts i've usually forgotten everything i've read and even if I remember I can never remember who posted it. Cheer up hun, we are listening :) xx

I don't want to be at work this week. I know I only have this one to get thru then a week off, but everything aches and i'm in so much pain with my ribs and back that it just makes me dread doing anything other than laying flat on my back! Even going out for a meal last night was uncomfortable and I just wanted to get home again and lie down. I have a parent to see tomorrow night, one Tuesday night, then 15 to get thru on Thursday night for parents evening. I feel like the most important thing to me is to look after myself and i'm so excited about baby coming and my maternity leave... it sounds so awful but I don't feel like I can give quite as much thought to the children in my class. I'm trying my best, but I dunno what to say to their parents and i've only been teaching them 6 weeks. What do parents expect me to say after 6 weeks? Agh!!


----------



## chobette

Rees - :dohh: 
Definitely FORGOT about it originally being the 25th :haha: ... blaming it on the pregnancy brain!!

Feel a little less out of the ordinary now that some of you ladies are sharing the same experiences as I am. I did finally start sleeping through the night, where as before I would wake up 4 or so times to either go pee or just lay awake. I play it down to also my anxiety issues which have flared up recently. Doctor told me to cut out caffeine, but I don't think that is the problem, but eliminated it for the most part, especially before bed. 
Anyone else experiencing anxiety during this time in pregnancy??

Kristel -- We have a nursery, but we can't paint the walls (apartment), so we are just decorating it up a touch. The crib is up, the dresser is in and stocked, we have a rocker in there, but we still need to add the shelves and another shelving unit. If I could I would paint the walls green to mock a forest/nature feel. You will definitely be busy, but that will make your next 12 weeks go by quicker!


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: daisy! Hope everything is ok, please post and let us now u r all well as soon as ur home!


----------



## chobette

daisybby03 said:


> Reese- when I was checked 2 weeks ago doctor said i was firm and didnt mention being 1cm, I think she would have since I was there in concern for preterm labor. The when I went in for check up if when they said I was 1cm. Think I will be going to L & D today as I have already had 8 contractions in 1.5 hours...just getting daughter ready for her grandma and I am getting cleaned up. Hoping they can stop them for me.
> 
> I am so tired and dont want to go. Once again I will be in hospital during a Redskins football game:( (we are huge football fans in this house) Good thing I can check stats on my phone. Alright, wish me luck once again!
> 
> P.S) can I fast forward time and get all this over with? PLEASE?!

Keep us updated, hope they stop them and your LO stays in there for a while longer. :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

it is not a real big deal that i dont get answered but i have been with you guys the entire time so, i found it frustrating only a little. i wonder how daisy is doing if they didnt keep her it seems she would answer.

i have not even bought everything for the baby yet my in laws are throwing me a shower so, i backed off cause i was going all out for a while but, i know they would be hurt if i did not need a thing from them but, this baby so does not need clothes cuause that i did o all out. we will finish the nursery then. he only thing is, is that will be after thanksgiving hello who will be a stuffed turkey by then lol


----------



## Princesskell

Hope you ok Daisy? :hugs:

Mmcheek are you in the US? When is thanksgiving? Is it the same date each year?

Chobette ive gone through lots of different sleeping patterns-fist few weeks was up with night sweats, then the constant needing the toilet, now pelvis pain when I turn over! Everyone constantly tells you to make the most of your sleep-how can we when we can't sleep?! Think it must be natures way of getting us ready!

Kezz 5 sleeps to go! Hope the parents eve goes ok, We were due ours this week but it's been postponed till after the holidays. We never usually have it this early. Suppose I can say how they've settled in-not much more though. Any plans for half tern?-other than lying down?!


----------



## chobette

mmcheek -- we are in the same position, we have bought all the clothing and we have had to stop buying some until after the shower so we don't get double on everything, it's a nice break to not be buying things, but not much more to get... ?

Well luckily Thanksgiving is about a month away, so atleast you aren't waiting until a few weeks before you are due. xx

princess -- exactly, but oh well gets us ready I suppose. The pelvic pain is horrible as well...

Thanksgiving comes around the same time every year, Nov 24th this year, always on a thursday


----------



## mmcheek1

yea i agree thi is my 5th baby and i have never had a baby shower before. i married a man who is 35 and he has no children i have 4 from a prior marriage. my youngest is 10 years old and had to have a tubal reversal to get pregnant. i got pregnant i 3 months and here we are.

i dont overly care for the personality of my mother in law as she calls me number 4 as that was the number of relationships my hubby has been in. she also called me fat lasy when we went to visit her 5 weeks ago i weighed 145 hardly what i would that fat i was almost 6 months pregnant.

i know they are excited about the baby now but, i feel only because he is the first boy born into their family in 15 years. when i told them i was pregnant and asked if they were excited the response they gave me was well there is no turning back now. haha right that was so insulting to me but i guess they are trying to be nice.

i feel bad cause i hardly feel we need it. i feel its simply is a way to get us to come in for Thanksgiving which i don't mind going in if she would not try to dictate everything like she gets upset hat we want to stay in a hotel when we have to take our dogs, she wants to put them in cage in the garage when they are inside dogs and they have no extra beds for the kids. even telling me that we are not going to stay in one. ok i will stop the rant. we can afford the baby's things but it will be nice


----------



## mmcheek1

that is fat lady not fat lazy


----------



## daisybby03

well, my cervix is thinning out..I was 3.5cm thick at my last ultrasound, I am now 2.8cm...second fetal fibronectin test came back positive too...dont think I will make it to much longer...heck, dont even think I i will make it to December! They did let me go home but still strict bedrest and continue with weekly visits


----------



## truly_blessed

stay put babies, we're not ready for you just yet. it's going to be quite scary when the first January snowflake does enter the world, makes you realise how soon your own could be here. I feel a bit of a panic coming on now, more things needed yet.


----------



## LM2104

Glad your home with babies still tucked inside Daisy! I hope the bedrest helps and they decide to stay in until December! Keep your legs crossed, lol!


----------



## 5-a-side

Where has my memory and brain gone?? I am seriously acting really stupid right now. I forget things, put stuff away in silly places and cant remember half of what I'm meant to do.
I even write lists and forget things! 


I kind of had a baby shower with d22, I was pregnant the same time as a friend and work mate of mine, they threw her a shower and seeing as I was invited to that some people did improvised bits for me. I didn't get much (but seeing as I didnt expect to I was very pleased) but I dont think baby showers are the same in the uk as they are in america. 

As for nursery, this little lady hasn't got one, well we dont even know where we will be living, but for a start she will be in with OH and I and then sharing with her sisters. I do like looking at nurseries though seeing how individual people make them, giving the room personality and things. 
I saw one (Martha Stewart inspired :blush: ) and it had all pink bunting and cute things, it was totally OTT girly but it was beautiful. Be lovely being a princess in that room. (bet that child would turn out to be a football loving tom-boy lol)


----------



## daisybby03

was happy to hear my twins were about 2.11 and 2.14oz..so, very close to 3 lbs! bigger they are the better! :)


----------



## 21p1eco

thats good news daisy! just keep eating and they will put on weight!


----------



## mmcheek1

nit sure what the difference between the uk and us and baby showers are but there seems to be quite a few differences in the countries just from what i have read
glad to see you home daisy, they must not be to afraid for their health if they sent you home.
thanks for responding to y post 5.:winkwink:


----------



## siobhan 20 x

aww ty for putin me up:)


----------



## lintu

Ladies I'm sorry I know I'm being a real stress head, but is anyone else have this? 

Baby seems to have days where it's on the go all the time and then I can just get little nudges for a few days and some days not much at all??? I don't want to be a stress head on the phone to midwife constantly it just really worries me when it slows up


----------



## mmcheek1

i have had that for 2 days i feel him but not like the days to pas where he has been real active. i have seen others post the same concerns otherwise i prolly would have called the dr by now


----------



## lintu

Cheers Hun, I hate it it makes me worry so much when it goes quiet xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

how many weeks are you Lintu. mine still does that all the time. I think she's just about started moving every day maybe 5 or 6 times over the weekend. who knows, she might change her routine again tomorrow. I have got a doppler though and have a listen if I get too stresed.


----------



## lintu

I'm 26 weeks, yeah I have a Doppler doesn't help when I'm in work :hugs: xxxx I know I'm stressing over nothing but it's just worrying :( good to know everyone else has the same worries :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

The only thing that reassured me is that they tell you not to try and count the kicks until you reach 28 weeks as you can't rely on feeling regular movement before then. I've had days a few weeks ago when I'd felt nothing at work all day but then started getting some movements in the late evening. if it really bothers you they'd sooner you ring then worry yourself silly. I'd decided if I went all day without feeling anything at all I'd ring them but fortunately a few hours after i start worrying she wakes up and has a kick about.


----------



## 5-a-side

We have quiet days here too, and sometimes I think maybe its me not picking up on her movements (I just put it down to AP mostly though)


At the baby showers I've been to you take a little gift (dont usually have a registry/wish list for them) and you play games like "guess the baby food" "guess the weight of something" "can you make a penis out of play-dough" that kind of thing. Normally have nibbles and drinks too. 

100 days to go until due date. That's quite scary but exciting too. 
I find I'm spending more time in the 3rd Tri forum now (even though I'm early I just find more things seem to apply to me now) 

Got my Gestational Diabetes test on the 2nd of November. 
Truly - seeing as yours is tomorrow (good luck btw) would you please let me know how it goes because I'm dreading it!


----------



## daisybby03

just got back from doctors....75% effaced and now 2 cm dilated....now I am on very strict bed rest and not supposed to put any pressure on my cervix. Saw on U/S baby A pressing on cervix and it opening like a zipper! It was very weird.


Think i need to change my ticker to expecting a pumpkin instead of a snowflake


Doctor did say the babies looked great and have wonderful weights! She was glad I had already had 2 steroid shots, but told me if I go back to L & D to get another one! She said she was glad to see such healthy looking babies especially since I am in pre term labor.


----------



## truly_blessed

5 - don't do that to me, I'm sat here stuffing my face with beans on toast when I read your post re GTT test...... had to double check the date but it's next Tues, the 25th phew!


----------



## chobette

Thinking well thoughts for you daisy! Hope they stay put awhile longer, xx

My chunky monkey has been quiet more than normal, but was told to call if you don't feel movemen for 8 or so hours. Also heard not to really count until 28 weeks.

I'm in the lab now waiting for my glucose test, drank a surgery drink and then had to wait 1 hour to draw blood, not sure when I'll get the results though, so far hasn't been bad, we'll see if I say that when I get the result tho lol! 

I'm also spending a lot more time in the 3rd trimester forum, moving over officially next thurs, those topics suit me more as well.

Hope the rest of you are doing well, xx


----------



## lintu

thanx for all the support guys :hugs:

Had some movement this evening and got a nice healthy HB on my doppler, trying very hard to relax about it all.

Daisy I have everything x'd for you huni, you two little naughties stay put a little while longer :haha: but loving the change from snowflake to pumpkin :rofl:


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey everyone. Sorry missed so many posts I am knackered and in major pain with the ribs so just popped on on my phone while laid in bed to say hey and hope everyones ok! X


----------



## K477uk

Daisy!!! I've got my fIngers crossed you don't end up being a bumpkin!!

Chobette - hope the GTT went ok! I've got mine on Thurs

Lintu - :hugs:

I've missed loads but I read at 1am when Isaac woke - he's got croup again so not well but managed to avoid a trip to A&E which I am grateful for as would never survive at work with that little sleep!

Kezz - hope your ribs are better soon.
Hugs to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, just had a quick catch up. Didnt get on las t night as we took Annie to the circus which was great fun but we had to sit on those hard benches they have and now my back, pelvis and bum are killing me!

I feel so drained, really need a quiet day but cant see one coming anytime soon!

K477 I hope Isaac feels better soon bless him!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## 5-a-side

truly_blessed said:


> 5 - don't do that to me, I'm sat here stuffing my face with beans on toast when I read your post re GTT test...... had to double check the date but it's next Tues, the 25th phew!

:blush: Sorry hun, I'm losing my mind and cant even get the date right lol 


To those who have had the test....what's it like? 
I need to stop eating at 10pm the evening before (like I'm even awake at 10pm!!) and can only have water. Appointment for 9am. Says I will be there two hours at least.


----------



## lintu

Ladies lil bit of a personal question for you but has anyone else noticed they have swollen labia? I noticed last night that mine are rather swollen, was not like that a few days ago :shrug: don't know if it's a pregnancy/pressure thing but thought I'd get the dr to check it out if it's still like that Friday!


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm couldn't get anywhere near mine to tell you LOL they don't feel it though. I think I read before that it can happen in pregnancy. Worth checking anyway I'd say.


----------



## mmcheek1

yeah i couldnt see mine either. i am having a hell of a time keeping it groomed but no i don't think it is and yes it can happen especially if baby has turned an applying pressure to the pelvic area now


----------



## lintu

Thanx guys, yeah can't see either had to enlist DH and a mirror to help lol. As for grooming it's a nightmare, again had to get DH to help out!! Bless him, bet he never saw that one coming, although he was very proud of his little self after :rofl:


----------



## truly_blessed

You are so lucky lintu. Df used to sort mine out but refuses to now so its off to the salon. He's agreed to pay though so its not all bad.


----------



## BlaireUK

:hi: Sorry ladies... I remember joining this group back in July but i've not been very good and keeping in touch with it. :blush:

Can I ask those who have had their 28-week midwife appointment what was involved? I've got mine tomorrow afternoon and I know they'll take a pee sample and take bp as usual but apart from that i'm not sure. Does everyone get a GTT and if so when is it? I don't recall the midwife mentioning this to me.

Thank you in advance and sorry again.... :hugs:


----------



## chobette

GTT - Gestational diabetes test or something else?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Not everyone gets the GTT in the UK, it is only if there is indication, usually a family history of diabetes or a high BMI. I get one because my last baby was bigger than expected and I struggled to push her out even though my BMI was "within normal limits"...


----------



## BlaireUK

Thanks ladies. My BMI is normal and no history of diabetes in the family so I assume it's not something I'll be offered without good cause. :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Also age and how many previous pregnancies you have had is taken into account too


----------



## daisybby03

Back in hospital, on magnesium...was contacting bad, new I am having small very short contractions about 2 min apart, but it's more like uterin agrivation instead of labor. Still 2cm. They will check me tomorrow...so at least 24 hours in hospital and if I have cervical change, I'll be here till delivery. Doctors talk about c-sections with pre term twins and that it was safest because if their heads being so much bigger than bodies, a NICU nurse will ask come in and talk to us.btw ladies...magnesium is awful the first 30-45 minutes! But it's great for the babies development.


----------



## daisybby03

lintu said:


> Ladies lil bit of a personal question for you but has anyone else noticed they have swollen labia? I noticed last night that mine are rather swollen, was not like that a few days ago :shrug: don't know if it's a pregnancy/pressure thing but thought I'd get the dr to check it out if it's still like that Friday!

Mine is very swollen!


----------



## chobette

daisybby03 said:


> Back in hospital, on magnesium...was contacting bad, new I am having small very short contractions about 2 min apart, but it's more like uterin agrivation instead of labor. Still 2cm. They will check me tomorrow...so at least 24 hours in hospital and if I have cervical change, I'll be here till delivery. Doctors talk about c-sections with pre term twins and that it was safest because if their heads being so much bigger than bodies, a NICU nurse will ask come in and talk to us.btw ladies...magnesium is awful the first 30-45 minutes! But it's great for the babies development.

I hope there is no change and things slow down for you. So, it sounds like you will have a c-section? When would they try to do it, like did they say how far a long they want you to be or try to get to?? Please take care and keep us updated when you can, xx :hugs: lots of positive thoughts going your way


----------



## Maz1510

Hi Ladies.

Lintu : Yes i have had this for a while now which my DH thinks is hilarious and delights in telling me its like a " pair of bollocks!" :shock: They are not!! lol.. It is however very normal. It is caused by the additional circulating blood volume and seeing as tho it will be going alot of work for you later on do get alot of extra blood. lol 

Blaire: Unless indicated you will not generally be offered a GTT THe criteria does vary depending on hospital but mainly for those with F.History, or prev Gestational Diabetes. Raised BMI or Prev baby bigger than 4.5kg (about 10lb) If you have no risk factors but have 2 episodes of sugar in wee you wil have one also. I have never heard of one simply due to age maybe years ago.

Anyhoo... so other than noticing that i can eat everything in sight and little puffy ankles in the evening all is well. although i look like a elephant little one is measuring as should be. Active little bugger tho! Nice to feel him/her.

Anyone else not sleeping well?? I just keep waking up on my back which makes me bloody paranoid sleeping on my side gives me numb bloody hips and if i dont have all that on the 20x i wake up its bloody cramp!! lol. 

x


----------



## truly_blessed

I've had a GTT test booked since 12 weeks just because I'm over 35, I think it's par the course now if you're over 35 regardless of any other criteria.


----------



## chobette

Maybe it's a difference in the culture, here in the states, it's offered automatically. It's a standard test done between 24-28weeks. I just had mine done, despite this being my first pregnancy, being 21, and no previous diabetes in the history. 

Maz -- Sleeping problems? you betchya!! One night I can't sleep due to anxiety, heartburn, pelvic pain, etc, and will be lucky to get 3-4 hours of sleep. Another day I will wake up half-way with the same problems. It's a never-ending battle with my body.


----------



## lintu

truly_blessed said:


> You are so lucky lintu. Df used to sort mine out but refuses to now so its off to the salon. He's agreed to pay though so its not all bad.

aawww bless him at least he's paying :hugs: my friend generally waxes my bikini line but iv been sooo sleepy i just havent had the energy to go round as she keeps me there for ages chatting, that sounds so ungrateful, but also cant stand the thought of it at the moment, so just making doo with a short back n sides :rofl:

and you know how i was moaning about lack of movement yesterday, well LO has been super active this afternoon/evening to the point of i feel very bruised and battered, poor little thing just cant win, but its very reasuring I love it and wouldmuch rather this and than stressing over lack of movement :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

Maz1510 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Lintu : Yes i have had this for a while now which my DH thinks is hilarious and delights in telling me its like a " pair of bollocks!" :shock: They are not!! lol..
> 
> x

:rofl: sorry huni but that made me laugh so hard I very nearly pee'd :hugs::hugs:

good to know im not alone and am some version of normal :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

daisybby03 said:


> Back in hospital, on magnesium...was contacting bad, new I am having small very short contractions about 2 min apart, but it's more like uterin agrivation instead of labor. Still 2cm. They will check me tomorrow...so at least 24 hours in hospital and if I have cervical change, I'll be here till delivery. Doctors talk about c-sections with pre term twins and that it was safest because if their heads being so much bigger than bodies, a NICU nurse will ask come in and talk to us.btw ladies...magnesium is awful the first 30-45 minutes! But it's great for the babies development.

:hugs::hugs: aww chicken hope things slow down for you :hugs::hugs: hang in there you naughty pair


----------



## K477uk

5 - the GTT involves a 12 hour fast... With nothing but sips of water and then a blood test, a lucazade type drink and then 2hrs later another blood text... Some people say the drink is horrid... I had proper lucazade with mine so was yummy!!

Daisy :hugs: take care sweety xx

My brain is all over the place and I can't remember anyone else!! Sorry! :blush:

Oh :wave: Maz!! How are you? Im not sleeping properly either my back aches my hips ache!

Isaac is a little better.. Glad we didn't have to make a trip to A&E... But he's still not right.. My poor baby 

3 more days until 1/2 term!! Hurrah!!! And one of those days I'm not in work til late afternoon as I've got GTT!!! Yay!!

Is anyone really feeling the effects of baby brain? I've been terrible today!


----------



## mmcheek1

oh my gosh alot has went on since my last post. poor daisy well it looks like the pregnany will be over real soon for her. i pray the babies are ok.

the vag area my hubby thinks i am crazy for still worrying about the grooming part but get a kick out of my positioning to get the job done

well it looks like my mini vacation is over i am entering my next set of classes. i have been off for two weeks and its been so nice. i wil have class again every day for 8 weeks but thats life


----------



## KristelB

Daisy: prayers for you

As for the GTT, I had my GD test week and a half ago. I am sure they would have phoned if I had to go back for 3hr test but I have a doctors appt tomorrow and will confirm results. In Canada, it is also mandatory to do around 28weeks.


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: Daisy, I hope u r ok. Im sure this must be very scary for you but I will keep you in my thoughts and hope they can keep those babies inside for a few more weeks!!

K477 - I definately have baby brain. Am forgetting things, putting things in the wrong place etc, etc. Just generally not with it.

Still feeling lots of pressure in my pubic region, have mw on monday so definately going to get her to do a proper check and see if baby is too low down. Im worried its getting itself in position already!


----------



## 5-a-side

Think I'm feeling BH lately. Cant remember having them before so its a new feeling for me. 

26wks today, think I'm one of the later January dates who posts so sometimes I feel a bit behind. 

Hope everything is ok when you get checked LM.


----------



## mmcheek1

well i am going to just pop in and say hi no one responds to me but wanted to say hi anyways. glad your all well


----------



## K477uk

5 - I'd never noticed you were exactly 2 weeks behind me.. Happy 26 weeks..!!!

Mm - seeing as I'm going to ignore you... I won't say hi! (how are you?)

Lm - glad it's not just me!!

Between Isaac and limpet I got about 3 hrs last night.. And now I can't sleep!!!!!!! 

GTT tomorrow arggghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## chobette

K477uk - Good luck at your test, is this your first one? If so, it's not bad at all. I had mine done on Monday. 

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Is anyone else feeling a little pressure on their lady bits? I am not sure if maybe it's just his position, but it's annoying at times since I don't know what it is??


----------



## lainey9801

:pink::pink:

Please add me to the list we finally found out last night we are being bless with a baby girl!!! Check out the 3D ultrasounds if you like.
 



Attached Files:







KOCH_63.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5









KOCH_59.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SugarHit

Heyyy, just checking in with everyone :)
I'm almost at 27 weeks! I finally took a baby bump picture (my avatar)... I was worried that mine was small for being so far along, but it literally popped out within the last 2 weeks. I'm still trying to figure out a name for him :(


----------



## KristelB

sugar: beautiful bump!! 

lainey: congrats on your baby girl :)

chobette: no pressure on the lady bits, but pressure on my right butt lol top part of it

k477uk: good luck on the test. My results came back and all is good yay

mm: hiya hun :hugs: hope all is well with you

5: what do BH exactly feel like? I'm so scared that I may be ignoring signs even if it's happening to me...all so new to me. first time mum


Had a little scare today. Felt faint this morning at 10am, took my BP and it was low 85/57 which I have always been low but this is ridiculously low. My pulse was the scary part - 133!!! No wonder I was feeling faint. Last week before work started I felt faint, more so than this time. Felt a gush of hotness, nausea, then suddenly cold. Thought may be the flu but now I am sure it wasn't since the second epsiode (tho not nearily as bad). I actually had my monthly doctors checkup this afternoon. I mentioned it to the GP She was inconclusive on what it could be (mentioned my thyroid??) so she is sending me for bloodwork. She also mentioned monitorirng my heart. But the problem is since I am moving across the country in just over a week, there really isn't any time for all this (except bloodwork I can do on Friday). I hope I can make it back home and mention to my obgyn out there who I see on Nov 1st. I am worried I am may be tachycardic :( With no definite answers I turn to google lol which isn't the best.


----------



## daisybby03

Well ladies, I was a pumpkin after all. Delivered my twins on 10/19/11 girl was 3lbs 15 1/4 inches long, boy was 3.6 lbs and 15 1/2 inches long. Both doing good. Both need help breathing especially boy, but otherwise look very great for 29 week twins


----------



## K477uk

Congrats Daisy!! Glad to hear they are doing good!!! That's it for us now... Deliverys have started! Congrats again! Can't wait to see piccies!! Xx

Thanks Kristal! Hugs for the rest... Hopefully it's just a preg thing.. Rather than anything else xx

Good morning all! Xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

daisybby03 said:


> Well ladies, I was a pumpkin after all. Delivered my twins on 10/19/11 girl was 3lbs 15 1/4 inches long, boy was 3.6 lbs and 15 1/2 inches long. Both doing good. Both need help breathing especially boy, but otherwise look very great for 29 week twins

Congrats daisy!! Glad to hear they are doing well and hope you are okay to! 
I don't participate in here much but I'm 18 today! :D


----------



## daisybby03

Very happy birthday mommy to be! 


I was able to pump 1/2 oz milk for them my first time! Nurses couldnt believe it. One proud momma!
Forgot to even mention how I was doing...I'm ok, had c section which I thi k was worse than vaginal birth. Just lots of yanking pulling tugging....and the out of body feeling u get. But besides feeling like I was kicked in belly by a horse I can breath again with out feet in my ribs. Still can't get to much sleep, but had a itchy reaction to morphine and also trying to pump every 3 hours to get things going. Good luck girls. I'm gonna keep checking in with you all as often as I can!


----------



## K477uk

That's fantastic pumping!! Well done! 

Happy birthday!

I've got my GTT tOday... And I'm starving already! Got to wait til 10 for appointment so will be way past 12 before I get to eat :( need to distract myself!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

Hope everything is ok Kristel, try not to worry too much :hugs:

Daisy - congratulations!, your babies are here already, be sure to post a pic when you can.

K- good luck with the GTT, mine is next Tues and not looking forward to it all all. Iknow 5 is keen to know how they go as she has one in early Nov.


----------



## LM2104

Congratulations Daisy! Those sound like great weights for 29 weeks. I hope they continue do well and I hope you are well. Well done for the pumping too, I know its hard but it will do them the world of good!

Good luck today K477.

Happy birthday mummytobee! Wish I was 18 again!

Chobette I have so much pressure in my pubic area, Im kinda getting used to it now its been there so long nut I think people are probably getting fed up of me going on about it. Its just I dont remember feeling anything like it with Annie!

I was lied on the sofa last night watching my bump to see if baby would give me some movement but there was nothing and as I went to get it pushed its back into my belly and I could see it was lied straight up from my pelvis to my just above my belly button with its back pushing out... it looked so freaky!!

Anyone else's belly button popping out yet? My OH thinks its gross!

HAve a good day ladies!


----------



## K477uk

Thanks - I had one last time as it's not that bad and I HATE needles! To be honest the worst part is waiting! I am tired as DS didn't sleep well last night and hungry!

LM - My belly button is moving towards sticking out - it never did last time - my DH hates the idea!!


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats daisy! cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## 5-a-side

I hope your recovery goes well *Daisy* and that your little Pumpkins thrive.

Good luck with the GTT today *K* Please let us know how it goes. 

Happy Birthday* mummytobee* (you'll need to change your user name now) I was pregnant with dd1 at 18, seems a life time ago now. I turn 30 in December!! 

*MM*- what you up to hun?


*Kristel* - hope your doctors can work out whats up (or should that be down?) 
As for BH - if thats what they are, its like a tightening that happens at the bottom of your uterus it doesnt last for long and its not painful. I've been getting a few a day now but I cant see them being a problem as they arent regular or painful. Will mention it to MW later today though.


Got my MW appointment later - its strange to think it will only be my 4th appointment with the MW team. And yet I've only potentially 13wks left. Got a feeling something will be picked up in my urine today, not sure why just a feeling I've got.


----------



## lintu

Wohoo congrats daisy xxxxxxx


----------



## mmcheek1

oh my gosh congrats Daisy. i feel a little jealous though i cant believe how big they are and how well they are doing. 29 weeks seem so early to me. they would have been huge babies. i had a friend delivered at 29 weeks her one baby was only 2 lbs i am astonished at you pumpkins size


----------



## daisybby03

Thanks ladies. I wish I could post photos, but I'm on my iPad and I don't think I can. :( they r so tiny, but so big! They are guessing I delivered early because of some type of infection. Looks like both babies may have pnemonia, which isn't uncommon in pre term babies. Hoping my girl will poopmtoday because they see a little blockage. She is licking her lips when they put my breast milk on them..she will even suck on a binkie! My boy is the week one, but I know he will catch up soon.


----------



## K477uk

I've just got back from GTT.. A bit traumatic... But that's cos I'm a wimp! Also FH was measuring huge 34cm so they sent me for a growth scan, which was lovely and Limpet is measuring fine but my BP was high too... 140/85 compared to a normal 100/60! They wanted to admit me, but I hate needles and told them this was prob it, so I had it measured again an hour after everything and it had gone down, but they want to monitor it :(

5 - hopefully not an infection.. But if it is.. Hopefully it'll be caught early :hugs:

Daisy- they sound so cute!! Xx

I need to back into work in a bit!! Boo!!!


----------



## Beccagal

Congrats Daisy!! :)


----------



## chobette

Congrats Daisy! Those are really good weights, wishing you and the little one's a fast recovery. When everything settles down you can post pics, right now worry about getting better. Wow...first one to deliver for us ladies! Time is going quickly! xx take care! 


26 weeks today, although munchkin is measuring at 27 weeks anyway. Wonder how much he weighs? 

My belly button is not as deep, but it hasn't popped and I don't think it will with how deep it was originally. 

xx Hope all of you are doing well xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Doesnt sound like you had a good morning *K* hope everything settles down for you.

Had my appointment, urine fine, bp fine, took ages to get Melody's heartbeat heard but finally we heard it, even though she was wriggle around at the time. 
Fundal height was 23wks, should be 26 wks. But MW wasnt overly concerned, said at next appointment if its still off they'd probably do a growth scan. They also will do my MRSA swabs at the MW clinic rather than me having to go to hospital again after GTT test. 
Got weighed...... I'm putting on the lbs now. I've put on 6.2kg (that's 13.5lb) but MW says that's spot on. So I guess I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Princesskell

Oh wow Daisy congratulations!! So pleased everything went well and your little babies sound to be little fighters-can't wait to see! Xxx


----------



## lainey9801

Daisy,

Congrats! Sounds like your doing great, along with the babies also, keep up the good work!


----------



## mmcheek1

5- do they think maybe the due date is slightly off since it did take you so long to show and have movement


----------



## K477uk

5 - I'm less traumatised now thanks!!

Chobette - my estimed weight at 28wks from The scan was 1.13kg... Not sure what that is in proper money!

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations on your twins daisy :) i cant believe you've had them, im very pleased theyre doing well, and your oK given the fact youve had a c section youve done really well pumping!! how exciting, all your hard fantastic work starts now that youve got 3! hopefully it wont be too long before they are home with you xxx


----------



## daisybby03

I can't wait to get home on my computer and post pics! Yes, we were so happy with 3 & 3.6 lbs babies! They r still on ventilaters and day 2 of antibiotics for pnemonia..otherwise they look very stable! Boy still hates to be touched but they said with his gestation they arnt surprised. I did get to hold Emily yesterday and it felt so wonderful. I also got to kiss Nathan's head. This momma really needed it. I broke down with their doctor and she was so understanding...she was such an angel...they all are in this NICU! Doctors did say I obviously went into labor because of an infection, nothing I did..they knew they were healthier on the outside.


----------



## KristelB

Thanks guys..trying not to worry too much.

Had my going away/baby shower party from the gals at work today. Surprisingly I did not cry..I think because I am moving onto the next stage of my life. Will be going for some bloodwork Friday and hopefully they don't find anything. Since mom and I had a huge argument Saturday, we finally just talked tonight and I told her what's been going on with baby/health. She is freaking out, and diagnosing me being anemic. Told me, we're not doctors that's why I'll be doing the bloodwork.

Congrats daisy! How exciting and so impressed with the breastfeeding. Keep it up!

Lm: my bellybutton has been pushing out more and more, but not exactly an outtie yet. My husband doesn't mind either way. 

Just wanted to say I put on only 1/2lb since last month!! I can not believe it. Probably a good thing because I had gained quote a bit since the beginning. Not exactly sure how much total but I probably a good 15lbs.


----------



## daisybby03

Emily is now on ventilater, which I hate she needs help, but she is so much more relaxed looking.


----------



## kezz_howland

Congratulations Daisy! Hope your babies are thriving, you must be so relieved it's all over in a way! I'm nervous cause i'm hoping to have a c-section due to the vulvadynia but so scared of any kind of surgery it's so frightening. I've never had any surgery before so i don't know what to expect!

LM - My belly button has gone from being a very deep (almost bottomless!) hole to being level now, so think it will def be popping out before long. Feel's soooooo weird. I quite like it cause it makes me feel v pregnant but OH thinks it's well weird.

MM - hope you're okay hun? 

Happy birthday mommy2be! 

I finally survived parents evening and it's now the half term hols so I have a week to try and get some rest before the last 7 week slog! I have a serious spot break out all over my chin because i'm so run down. They are HUGE! I only ever get the odd one spot now and again, so this is making me feel really crap and ugly! They're so big I can't even cover them up really... my mum says she was the same when she was pregnant. Figures! 

Has anyone had a planned c-section that could describe the process and what it feels like? The midwife said about still being able to feel touch but not pain? I find it such a hard concept to get my head around and I have hospital appt on Tue to discuss birth plan, which i'm hoping they will say I can have a c - section but would really like to be able to have some idea what I'm putting myself through! Thanks


----------



## chobette

K477 - Ah ok, that's about 2.5lbs 

Daisy - I am glad she looks more relaxed on a ventilator and I can't imagine how hard it is seeing her like that, but know she is in good hands. xx Why doesn't Nathan liked to be touched at that gestation? 

kezz -- good luck at your appointment, hopefully you get all the answers you are looking from them. 

All is well here, but getting tired of my OBGYN doctors, not sure how the offices work where you are all from, but in my office, we have 5 doctors. I have to see all doctors since each one could be responsible for my delivery. Well, 4 out of the 5 doctors I do not trust or do not like. The first doctor neglected to tell me I was Rh- and thank goodness I didn't have a bleed. He also told me I had a low-lying uterus...when in fact I had complete placenta previa :dohh: The sad thing is, he was one of the better ones. This last one I saw me for 10 minutes and pretty much told me that I would need TWO more ultrasounds before they would schedule a c-section, despite being told that I would have my last one at 29 weeks and if it showed complete previa, we could go ahead and schedule it based on those results. I have to drive 40 minutes to get my scans....and she didn't even look at my file :dohh:

I really hope you ladies are getting better care then I am. I see the 5th doctor at 28 weeks on Nov 4th and really crossing my fingers on this one. xx


----------



## daisybby03

They say pre term babies don't like to be touched because their nerves r so close to skin and it's so intense for them.


----------



## chobette

daisybby03 said:


> They say pre term babies don't like to be touched because their nerves r so close to skin and it's so intense for them.

Oh ok, that makes sense, thanks for the information. Hope he grows fast so you can snuggle him. xx


----------



## Longlove

Hi
Katie I am. I have a little boy and am pregnant with a boy. I love my life!!

Best wishes for Alex, Katie, Xavier and bub :thumbup:


----------



## Longlove

I am due on the 29th


----------



## mmcheek1

congrats longlove- their is certainly a fair sare of boys being born in jan. daisy we are praying for you
kezz i have been really ill i am tired of feeling really ran down. i am sure that your doctors will handle your delivery the best they can by you. it seems your docs seem to be atleast listening to you lately.
5- i haven't heard from you in a bit. are you OK


----------



## LM2104

Hi evwwryone and welcome and congrats newbies!

Daisy I was talking to my friend last night and her sister had a baby born in July at 26 weeks weighing exactly 2lbs and she is now 4 and a half pounds and allowed home next week! I hope little Emily and Nathan are going from strength to strength and am keeping you all in my thoughts!

I finally got to tesco and they had the nappies in stock that were on deal so I got 220 nappies for £5!! BARGAIN!!

Im sorry if its a bit personal but does anyone else have quite a bit of clear discharge when they wipe? I wish I'd paid more attention to things like this in my first pregnancy, I cant remember whats normal or not!!

Any other UK ladies watching X Factor? What do you think?


----------



## K477uk

Evening all!

Kezz - happy half term!
Mm- hope you're feeling better soon... Have you spoken to someone about how you're feeling? X
Lm - yes... Mines been going from clear to lots of creamy discharge... I can't remember if it's normal either... I think it is, as when I mentioned it at hosp when I had the bleed the doc wasn't worried.
Daisy- how are the twins? Xx

I havent been up to much... Started the Christmas cakes... not a lot else! :hugs: to allx


----------



## daisybby03

emily & nathan. both doing ok today. both stable. nathan even got some milk in his belly today. excited to see how he did with it:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0145.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 15


----------



## K477uk

How cute are they!! Glad to hear he's enjoying his milk! Xx

I forgot to say Hi Katie earlier! Hi! :wave: congrats on the blue bump


----------



## Princesskell

Soooo cute Daisy! Thank you so much for sharing. Hope you are doing well too? Xxx


----------



## TillyMoo

They're lovely Daisy! Many many congrats! xx


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Aww congrats Daisy!!! They are gorgeous. I can't believe we have babies here already ^_^


----------



## 21p1eco

awww they are so cute daisy! they look really good for when they were born. hope they get to go home with you soon.


----------



## daisybby03

Went and saw twins tonight, got told Emily was so mad she was flipped she kicked herself up off her bed wedge! That's one strong little girl. All the nurses told me how powerful she was. Guess when she is mad, she is mad:) Nathan got in trouble today too b/c he pulled his tubes out of his mouth. :) Nathan always has a wire or tube in his grasp:) They had him all bundled down to keep him from doing it, they went to move him and saw he had still some how gotten a hold of his wires:) He is a sneaky little guy: He was snoozing when I got there, but they said I have two fighters in there. Makes me feel so good to hear that!


----------



## mmcheek1

aww daisy hose babies are sweet

i have had a lot of clear discharge very normal
i am feeling a little better ready to move this pregnancy along though


----------



## kezz_howland

Daisy - absolutely beautiful! So exciting to see babies already! I hope they don't have to be in hospital too long and are strong enough to come home soon :)

MM - I've never felt so rough in my entire life! I've never had more than a spot or two and I have like 9 giant spots all over my chin. I look like a witch or someone with a terrible skin complaint. I've always had such lovely clear skin! It's making me miserable cause I just can't cover them up!! But i'm so glad it's half term - now at least I can have a bit of a chill and hopefully the spots will clear up a bit before I go back to work. I'll let you know what the doctor says on Tuesday. Hopefully will be told I can have a c-section but if not gonna have to think of an alternative plan!


----------



## chobette

They are precious Daisy, glad he is taking in some milk, and can't wait for you to be able to bring them home when they are strong enough xx :hugs:

I have had a lot of clear discharge, noticing it more now then I did, so not sure if it's something that started recently or I just never noticed it. 

How is everyone holding up? I'm finally "moving" to the 3rd trimester this week, but already been over there and just feel like I belong there now. 

Are any of you having a planned csection? If so, do you have your dates yet? I might have one depending on what my ultrasound shows on the 10th of November.


----------



## kezz_howland

Chobette - i'll be finding out on Tuesday I think. I have vulvadynia and have been trying to explain to the doctors (who are a bit clueless) that I'd like a c-section. So far it's been more or less ignored but hopefully this meeting on Tuesday they will agree to it!

This may sound like a really daft question, but seen as all our babies are due in the middle of winter - what is everyone planning to dress them in? Do I always make sure he has a long sleeved vest on underneath a sleepsuit? I'm a very warm person and would never wear two long-sleeved layers at once (except outside when im wearing a coat!) but i've read should always have a vest in winter? And is a vest and sleepsuit for indoors? Or will he need less indoors? I've got a few snowsuits, so if we're out and about should i put him in a vest, sleepsuit and then the snowsuit? And what happens if we're going into shops? Do I take the snowsuit off? It's so confusing! Or... shall I just stop worrying and it'll all be obvious to me when he comes! lol


----------



## mmcheek1

pajamas are nice for winter babies but layers are the biggest thing. i believe that babies care more about comfort then beauty so for now most of my picks have beem t-shirts with the layered comfy carter's clothes. they have some with feet in the pants and the under shirt and the long sleeved tops then i have snow suits and the car seat covers. recieving blankets with warmer soft blankets


----------



## kezz_howland

I think we have different names for everything over here so it's very confusing!! lol. I've bought mostly sleepsuits (all in ones with long sleeves and long legs - mostly with feet in) but what I really wanna know is does he need to wear a long sleeved vest underneath these at all times? I bought some long sleeved and some short sleeved - but will he be too cold in short sleeved under the sleepsuit? And is a snowsuit over it all enough when going out? I'm worried I won't know when pushing him about in his pram whether he's too cold or too hot! lol


----------



## chobette

kezz_howland said:


> I think we have different names for everything over here so it's very confusing!! lol. I've bought mostly sleepsuits (all in ones with long sleeves and long legs - mostly with feet in) but what I really wanna know is does he need to wear a long sleeved vest underneath these at all times? I bought some long sleeved and some short sleeved - but will he be too cold in short sleeved under the sleepsuit? And is a snowsuit over it all enough when going out? I'm worried I won't know when pushing him about in his pram whether he's too cold or too hot! lol


Inside I think it would be fine with a short sleeved vest, onesie is what we call it, under the sleepsuit, and then outside use a long sleeve vest, sleepsuit, and a sweater. What I plan on doing is doing a long sleeve suit, pants, and a nice sweater. I have a "winter" suit that would go over all of that if it still was needed. 

They do have bunting for carseat, which I think they would have for the pram as well. My step-gram made us one and it's quite warm. If you did that, you could get away with using that and warmer clothes like the sweater. xx 

Also keep us updated on what they say. My doctors are clueless as well, I have to see 5 different ones who rotate in my office :dohh:


----------



## Rees

OMG! Daisy! Your twins are gorgeous! Look a lot bigger than what I was expecting at 29 weeks! Is that Emily with all the hair??

I hope you're doing well and the rest of your family too *hugs*

I'm on my phone so have read everything but have forgotten! Written down thise who are new so I can change the front page later.

I've had my GTT and surprised to have gotten the all clear! Have had some nasty BH's this week to the poibt I though I was going into earky labour but they've since stopped!

Hope everyone is well, sorry for any spelling mistakes - new phone :)


----------



## daisybby03

Nathan has all the dark hair. Emily kind of looks bald, but she has blond hair! total opposites. :)


----------



## K477uk

They are just too cute Daisy!!

Rees - congrats on the all clear!! 

Nothing else form me tonight.... watched the final of spooks - so a little upset :cry: and I'm going to bed!! Goodnight! xx


----------



## KristelB

Just popping in to say hello. Just read the posts, but quite busy and no time to reply back and comment. Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## LM2104

Very cute pics daisy! hope you get to bring them home as soon as possible!

Kezz Ive brought long sleeved and short sleeved vests, have some cardigans and a snow suit. I think at home it will be short sleeved and a sleepsuit maybe a cardigan if its very cold. Will def be putting a snowsuit and a hat on when we go out. Its all different to me too because Annie was born in a heatwave and hardly had to wear more than a vest for 2 weeks straights! 

Have my 28 week MW appointment today! Only the 3rd time I have seen a MW all pregnancy, which I find mad. Anyway hoping it goes all well really dont to find any more UTIs or signs of sugar in my pee. Cant wait to hear the HB either. Have to go on my own though as OH has a job trial and cant make it and my mum has Annie (who has a stinking cold and is really playing up!) :(

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## 5-a-side

Well Monday soon rolled around. 
Its half term here so apart from housework I'm planning a lazy day with the girls. 

*Daisy* - I showed your beautiful babies to my dd1 and she couldnt believe how they looked for being born at 29wks. I hope they are continuing to do well.

Good luck with your MW appointment *LM*

Had a viewing for the house on saturday, it seemed to go well (but generally they all do until the viewers walk out and you dont hear back) Had a halloween party to go to on the evening, I was tired and bored but the kids enjoyed it. Sunday we went roller skating (well I watched) everyone had loads of fun and some picked up some nasty bruises but eager to go again. By the time I get to go they'll be pro's. 

So - Parenting advice - how do I deal with jealousy and clinginess? My step-childrens mum just had her baby (baby girl called Mia) and the kids havent really reacted very happily to her and so have been having little spats with my girls about my OH not being their dad, loving them more etc and generally not letting myself or dd1/2 anywhere near him. 
One said they thinking babies are stupid and cant believe there's going to be another one around soon (referring to ours) and they're sick of them and that they are never going to get away from babies. 

Where as that is true, myself and OH are now feeling guilty that we are expecting. We spent a year speaking to all the children about us having a baby, how it might effect us, asked what they thought and everything. Then by the time we get our BFP both my ex and my OH ex had already fallen pregnant (without speaking once to any of the children about it) 
Am I selfish? Should we have stopped ttc? We might been able to give the kids some baby-free space. But now it seems that being last due its us that have copied others and made things worse for them. 
Maybe I just worry too much about others feelings. After all didnt we do it the right way by talking to the kids? Or was that our mistake? Should we have just gone for it and then been first, could of had baby by now and then maybe others would be dealing with this strange situation. 

Gosh, sorry for the rambling.


----------



## mmcheek1

5- your are not being selfish and the kids will come arond. i think it has been wonderful that you have prepared them i would consider that job now done. to much maybe making them nervous. i feel like if you explain anything that you tell them that this baby is no more important to you then they are and remind them of their baby stories. i have also spoke with my kids about what they can teach each they baby, you know the special qualities you see in them that they can teach baby. as a rule you should never allow your children the control of making you regret a decisions you have made as an adult cause that wll turn your confidence and discipline abilities over to them and then the children have control over your family. i am with you on preparing them but your new baby is also just as important as they are too.


----------



## mmcheek1

has any one started kick counts yet?


----------



## daisybby03

They are big babies! I am so thankful. They have great skin color and so much hair. They dont look like preemies, just small full term babies. I guess getting those steroid shots really helped them mature. 

Can't believe most of you all are getting ready or already have gone to 3rd trimester. Wont be long now:)


----------



## truly_blessed

mm - I started on Sat when I hit 28 weeks. You can get bands from countthekicks for your wrist here with number 1-12 on and a little plastic window on them that you move over the numbers as you feel each group of kicks during the day. We're upto 4 today so far but she's normally much more active during the evening than day time. The midwife advised I should be loking for 10 occasions each day and to lie on my side and have a cold drink if I'm not sure I've felt much any day.


----------



## daisybby03

Kick counts was how I knew I was in labor with my first. She moved all the time and I got to know her patterns. One day she just stopped! She would move maybe a little, like I would feel her turn a little, but she was mostly still. I went into doctors and saw I was 3cm dilated and having contractions( I didnt feel them at that point). I had her that Friday. It was crazy b/c I have read they calm down before delivery, they were so right.


----------



## LM2104

I had my 28 week appointment. 

My baby is head down!! Thats why I have all the pressure and pain down below. Other than that not much to report, thankfully all normal.

I forgot to start counting kicks I will from tomorrow!


----------



## K477uk

I agree with MM... Don't feel guilty. They will grow out of it.. It's just because of the change.

LM - my LO is head down too... It's uncomfortable!! Although I think s/he's turned transverse today :wacko:

Kristal - you well? Xx

I got the all clear from my GTT test!! Yay!! That and DH and I have an evening off.. I'd like to say we're spending doing something special... But I think we'll both be sleeping!!


----------



## daisybby03

K477Uk- enjoy your night out! :)


----------



## chobette

5 - I think you did the right thing by explaining to them early on and it's not selfish of you and your OH. They will adapt to the change and will learn to love the baby and they will adjust. 

I think my boy is still breach, he has been since my 18 week scan. How can you tell for sure... ? 

How many kicks should we feel a day? He's pretty active so I haven't even thought about counting them. I have a kick counter on my phone I could use. 

K477 - Enjoy the night, hopefully you find something special to do, my husband and I usually end up sleeping early or sleeping in late when we have a day/evening off together. xx


----------



## truly_blessed

The midwife told me not to count the individual kicks but the number of groups of kicks or movement I felt. So if she kicked for 10 minutes then was quiet for 30 then started kicking again, to count that as 2 episodes.

They don't give you a specific amount rather to know what is normal for your baby, my mid wife just said more than 10 a day.


----------



## mmcheek1

i heard to pick two times a day at the same time and drink something cold or eat something sweet and count the movements, pushes, kicks, stretches. if you dont get in an hour get up move around then lay on left side to get blood flowing and try again starting at if the second hour you dont reach call the doctor. i was told o start at the most active times of the day and to record in a book how long it took to reach your typically. i started this morning and got in mins or so he is a busy buger but want to know that he stays that way. i was told by two ppl that doing this saved their babies lives. one had a cord wrapped around the neck the other was goig into cardiac arrest and because of this monitoring the babies are alive now.

daisy i know its crazy but after you had those angels i think most of us are now really eager. not so much that we cant wait till term tho lol


----------



## lintu

Im super impatirent, I'm fed up of worrying and bored of waiting, I want my baba already, why is 9 mths sooooo long, I feel like ive been pregnant for ever :grr: oh well it could be worse I could be an elephant!

Sorry havent had time to read through, Daisy glad your two are doing well, they look super cute and much bigger that I was expecting :hugs:

My baba has had one on it today, been on the go all day! guess that means im in for a quiet few days now, thats what normally haooens. Then only problem is the kicks/punches/wriggles are starting to get really paifull now, Iv had feet tight up in my ribs and there are points when I cant bend to even get in the car cos its right up high, and then when it stretches it feels very strange!! 

Seems to prefer being on the right as i feel it there all the time :shrug:

Iv been looking in to scans today, theres a place near me that is offering 4D scans for £60, always said I never wanted a 4D scan but im getting super impatient to see my lil bean again that I want one, the only problem is DH wont let me have one, he really doesnt want to know the sex, I dont want to know it but i really want to see baby again :grr: he's soooo adament, suborn pain in the ass


----------



## KristelB

*LM *- I can't imagine only havinbg 3 MWs appts. I go once a month and often feel that is too long. I wonder if it's a regional thing?? Glad to hear everything is normal

*5*- tough subject. No advice as I am a first time mom. But good luck! I don't think you are selfish at all in any case though and it will be amazing to have another little one :)

*mm *- nope haven't started counting...my doc hasn't mentioned anything but then again she's the the MD. I start seeing my obgyn on the 1st so we'll see what she says

*daisy *- they are beautiful babies :) And thanks for thr advice on the kicks

*truly_blessed* - sounds like I should probably get one of those bands - they sound like they would much easier to use than anything ese

*k477uk* - thanks for asking. not doing too bad these days. haven't felt faint since last week *fingers crossed* Great to hear bout the GTT. I passed mine too last week! :happydance: Have a great night sounds like fun

*chobette* - have no idea how to tell if baby is breach or not...hmm..

*lintu *- I want my baby now too!! I also did a private scan paid $200CDN (don't know how that converts to uk pounds tho) You can still do the scan but request not to know sex then you can still see your baby :)

As for me. I am counting downt he days!!! 4 more sleeps til I am officially moved back home. I haven't seen hubby in 2 1/2 weeks and missing him and our dog like crazy. He has been amazing though getting things organized in the house. He spent probably 30 hours painting alongside my wonderful brother. They ended up buying baby nursery furniture. I orginally was going to buy a beautiful crib and dresser from the bonavita peyton line but we decided otherwise and now gone with ikea furniture. I was skeptical at first to buy an ikea crib but have heard from great reviews! I ended up getting a nice little sofa chair with the extra money I saved. Ended up paying $775 for the crib, 8 drawer dresser and sofa chair :) The colours are pink and white with bits of purple. I keep changing my mind on the nursery. Was originally going to be pink brown and white, but our furniture is no loner brown...

They painted the room a very light pink and I will put a cherry blossom tree decal on the wall. But here is our furniture
https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/images/products/sundvik-crib__0135188_PE291924_S4.JPG

https://cn1.kaboodle.com/img/c/0/0/164/8/AAAADJcmX5wAAAAAAWSKRg/hemnes-8-drawer-dresser--white--ikea.jpg?v=1309144371000

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/images/products/ektorp-jennylund-armchair__58694_PE164179_S4.jpg


----------



## daisybby03

got to hold Emily tonight! hopefully nathan soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0181.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LM2104

Daisy thats lovely, I bet having her mother hold her reassured her no end! Are you still in hospital? How long will you be in for? Has Olivia seen the twins yet, what does she think?

Ive been up since 4.45 and Annie got up at 5.45 so gonna be a long day! Ive already had a few Braxton Hicks today.

I forgot to ask the MW yesterday but at the weekend a friend told me because I'd already had an episiotomy I might have to have another to stop it tearing again? Anyone heard of this because I don't want to be cut again!!


----------



## 21p1eco

oh wow what a lovely picture daisy! she is not nearly as small as i expected her to be so thats great news!

lovely furniture kristel! i love cherry blossom trees, it sounds gorgeous, please post pics when you are done?


----------



## K477uk

Awww. Daisy - that picture is gorgeous... I have tears in my eyes! How lovely!
She really isn't as small as I would expect at 29wks... I mean I know they weren't tiny... but! :kiss:

Chobette - I think you are prob better asking MW - but I think you can tell were the kicks are, and by feeling the tummy. I can normally tell where the bum is - but that is because normally s/he's bum up! Although I wouldn't worry too much about breech from then - as they often move around lots!

Kristel - Glad you are feeling better... the furniture and nursery sounds lovely! :flower:

Lintu - :hugs: It's not long now!! Although you could always ask for a scan for an early christmas present... although it didn't work for me last time!!:dohh:

I kinda have started kick counting.. but my LO is normally asleep or lacks movement through the day and kicks at 3am, 6am and 9pm ish. So I am aware when I don't feel anything then and drink a fizzy drink etc...

DH and I did go out last night and I had a yummy meal. It was nice, as we actually talked - which at home we are normally too tired to! This morning has some ironing, as the boy isn't around, then going to pick him up.

Oh.. TMI question - but is any one very dry side down below :blush: ?


----------



## mmcheek1

k477-i have been so wet down below that when DH and i make love he thinks he has done something special:awww:i don't have the heart to say that even though i enjoy love making with you uh its the massive cm. i have been leaky urine lately though which i find really gross but prolly from having so many babies

daisy that pic is precious and look at you mama you look fab, definitely look tired though. make sure your resting to

my fingers are swelling and i have hit a 20 lbs gai. i have started swimming recommended by doc cause baby has not turned and i have delievered in the past anywhere from 35 to 38 weeks so, it helps i guess. i know i have time but the exercise is good also


----------



## mmcheek1

i to have been having tons of braxton hicks and they are uncomfortable but they haven't checked my cervix and prolly wont until 32 weeks


----------



## K477uk

MM - Bless your DH!! I seem to have CM during the day - just not when I want to :sex: !!

I really like swimming - I'm hoping to go later on this evening... last time I measured I was +6lb but I'm fairly big to begin with, so want to keep gain down if I can - esp as I didn't lose it all after Isaac!

I need to get off my backside and have a shower... got the ironing done though!


----------



## lintu

Been the Drs this morning, they think iv got bacterial vaginosis, hence the swelling the other day!! 

Always something, done the typical thing and googled it and now I'm bricking it :( it says bout pre term birth, low birth weight and miscarriage!!! Anyone had this? Am I stressing over nothing??


----------



## LM2104

I got weighed at the MW yesterday and have put on 22lbs :( Guess thats what craving sweet things will do to you though!

MM you're funny... bet your OH is walking round with a very proud look on his face!


----------



## LM2104

Lintu is that another name for thrush? If so I wouldn't worry I've had it twice so far and everything is ok.

Did you get cream or anything


----------



## kezz_howland

Well i've just read three pages of posts and it's all a bit of a blur! lol.

Lintu - i've had bacterial vaginosis before. Not while pregnant, but it's just a mild and common bacterial infection which goes away with a bit of antibiotics. I wouldn't worry I'm sure it won't cause any problems and will be gone in no time.

Daisy - such a beautiful picture! It must be really hard not being able to just pick them up and cuddle whenever you want. Hopefully it won't be long before they can come off all the wires etc and you can just hold them properly. 

mm - it's weird... i had loads of braxton hicks at the beginning and then haven't had any since. I'm glad though cause they felt so weird and uncomfortable!

I had my hospital appointment today... was weird. Got to see yet a different doctor, this time a nigerian male doctor. OH said he hadn't understood anything he'd said - so it's a good job I could understand him, but he had a v strong accent and spoke so quick! He was nice though...first sort of said vulvadynia isn't a reason for a c-section. So then I went on to explain how severe it was and how we had to use a tiny pipette to get pregnant. Then he went to speak to the consultant, and basically said that he wanted me to go for a scan at 36 weeks (as if baby is breech or whatever then i'd need c-section anyway and so we wouldn't have to make the decision anyway), but it seems to consultant must have been fine with c-section cause he said to go away and really think about it, and then if at 36 weeks I decided I want a c-section then that's what they'll do. So that was a relief to hear, though i'd love to just have it booked it now so I can plan ahead! My main worry is that at 36 weeks will see yet another doctor and have to start all over again! Also 36 weeks fall in the xmas holidays, so they said I had to leave the appointment thing with them so they could work out when to do it. Hoping it's slightly earlier rather than slightly later! Think it will either be just b4 Christmas or just after anyway!! But it sounds as though if I definitely want the C-section then it's up to me! So phew!

Also had bloods done, pressure done and urine done. All normal. Didn't measure my uterus though... thought they would at 28 weeks?!

Here is my 27.5 weeks bump pic! I am officially a lump!!
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/mummysbump-27weeks5daysside.jpg
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/mummysbump-27weeks5days.jpg

Hope everyone's doing ok!!! xx


----------



## lintu

Kezz u look fab xxx

LM no it's similar and as common but it's apparently a ph inbalance, which causes the bacteria to over grow!


----------



## mmcheek1

oh my kezz that is something of a bump there. i think think they will do it somewhere between 37-38 weeks they are careful to make sure the lungs are developed other wise the baby could develop things like asthma or phenomena. daisy's little ones had steroid shots and still had these breathing problems so, just consider that whan they set the date. i would ask the do a blood test to be sure the lungs are fully developed if they do go that early.


----------



## daisybby03

yes, I am home, but I miss being there with them. Hubby and I go in the evenings to see them when we have a sitter for Olivia. SHe is not allowed to see them yet. They wont let her in there, she is to little. She does kiss the photos I show her and she knows when I am pumping it;s for the babies. She tells me I am making milk for Emily & Nathan. It is so cute:)
Babies are still doing good. Both have finally pooped...took almost a week, but finally. I cant believe they will be a week old tomorrow and I still have yet to hold my son. Hopefully this weekend I will be able to. They told me to kangaroo them I need at least a few hours. They hate taking them out for short periods of time since they are so small. I just need to find a few hours to do it.


----------



## chobette

Daisy -- So precious, glad to hear you got to hold your little girl, hopefully Nathan soon, and then hopefully soon to follow be able to go home. xx 

K477 - Soooo DRY, I have CM during the day and moving about, but whenever it comes to DTD, my goodness. Been put on pelvic rest and haven't DTD for almost 2 weeks, so you would think it wouldn't be a problem when the time comes, but seems to still be a problem.

Kezz - lovely bump, I would say play it by ear until your next appointment. The earliest I have heard of them booking a csection is 39 weeks unless they deem it necessary before that. Make sure you ask lots of questions when you go in though, sometimes my doctors like to dodge the bullet on some of the questions. I have a scan on the 10th, 29 weeks, to check for placenta previa, but this last doctor I have seen said I would need another one before book a c-section. Like you, I would rather find out sooner rather than later.

Counting down the days until our next scan...wish it would get here sooner, I am itching to see my little boy again. Hopefully shortly after that I can get answers on what the plan will be based on that scan. xx


----------



## K477uk

Chobette - I thought I was weird! I'm tempted to get some lube - especially when it comes to eviction time!!!

Lintu - Hope it clears it's self up nicely... just remember that Google can be evil at times!

Kezz - Nice bump! I agree with Chobette... It wouldn't be agreed until my 36wk appointment whether or not I would have a section (not that I want one!) but they wouldn't schedule it before 39wks...


----------



## kezz_howland

I have a question... I'm a teacher and i gave my maternity leave notice for Christmas... ie to start on the first day back after holidays, so my last day would be 16th December. However, if I wanted to go off a week or two earlier... (as im already feeling knackered and may not be able to get all the way to xmas!) am i entitled to do that? Would i have to give a certain amount of notice for it?


----------



## K477uk

Technically you have to give 28 days notice, but your employer may be reasonable and understand the need to go early - especially if you are signed off by doc - but beware even if you are signed off by doc they will start your mat leave from that point unless it is something unpreg related.


----------



## TillyMoo

Oh 5, sounds like you're having a crappy time of it :hugs:

I'm not the best person to be giving advice (I always put my foot in it & say the wrong thing!) but I would say that I've learnt the hard way that you cannot please everyone. I too try to take everyone's feelings into account before I do anything, but I often find myself _half pleasing_ everyone by going down this route. So - figure out who is most important, concentrate on them & screw the rest! xx



5-a-side said:


> Well Monday soon rolled around.
> Its half term here so apart from housework I'm planning a lazy day with the girls.
> 
> *Daisy* - I showed your beautiful babies to my dd1 and she couldnt believe how they looked for being born at 29wks. I hope they are continuing to do well.
> 
> Good luck with your MW appointment *LM*
> 
> Had a viewing for the house on saturday, it seemed to go well (but generally they all do until the viewers walk out and you dont hear back) Had a halloween party to go to on the evening, I was tired and bored but the kids enjoyed it. Sunday we went roller skating (well I watched) everyone had loads of fun and some picked up some nasty bruises but eager to go again. By the time I get to go they'll be pro's.
> 
> So - Parenting advice - how do I deal with jealousy and clinginess? My step-childrens mum just had her baby (baby girl called Mia) and the kids havent really reacted very happily to her and so have been having little spats with my girls about my OH not being their dad, loving them more etc and generally not letting myself or dd1/2 anywhere near him.
> One said they thinking babies are stupid and cant believe there's going to be another one around soon (referring to ours) and they're sick of them and that they are never going to get away from babies.
> 
> Where as that is true, myself and OH are now feeling guilty that we are expecting. We spent a year speaking to all the children about us having a baby, how it might effect us, asked what they thought and everything. Then by the time we get our BFP both my ex and my OH ex had already fallen pregnant (without speaking once to any of the children about it)
> Am I selfish? Should we have stopped ttc? We might been able to give the kids some baby-free space. But now it seems that being last due its us that have copied others and made things worse for them.
> Maybe I just worry too much about others feelings. After all didnt we do it the right way by talking to the kids? Or was that our mistake? Should we have just gone for it and then been first, could of had baby by now and then maybe others would be dealing with this strange situation.
> 
> Gosh, sorry for the rambling.


----------



## lintu

Yeah kezz, technically if u wana change dates u have to give 28 days notice, but I'm sure if you explain they will be reasonable xxx 

Yep K deffo staying off google, evil thing :(


----------



## TillyMoo

Took me ages reading through all the posts! Can't really remember what everyone has said now :dohh:

Hey Kristel my due date buddy! That time apart from your OH sounds like it's been put to good use! Your wee girls room sounds lovely :kiss:

MM - I'm not counting the kicks but I'll take a notion every now & then & I'll give him a poke until I get a reaction, hehe. Love how your OH is feeling so proud of himself - you made me laugh! Thanks! x

LM - 3 times is crazy, I agree. Hope Annie feels better x

Lintu - K4 is right - google can be evil! Am sure you'll be fine hun x

Nice bump Kezz! Hope you get some definate answers re c-section soon. 

Chobette - the 10th will come around quickly enough! Hope you get the news you want! x

Daisy - that pic of you holding Emily is amazing! Hope you get to hold Nathan very soon x

Truly - can't remembered what you posted but hello! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Well, as usual, I'm feeling frustrated at being tired, heavy & not being as physically active as I'd like. I want everything organised & I want it organised NOW!!!! 

Anyone else got a two legged alarm clock that goes off at a totally unreasonable hour?!!! Our three year old DS felt 5.45 was a suitable time to kick start this morning. All advice welcome!!!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

if you go off sick with a pregnancy related illness within 4 weeks of your due date, your employer can start your maternity leave at that time i.e. 4 weeks before your due date. Seeing as your due date is 19th Jan and you're currently finishing on 16th Dec this isn't going to apply to you so if all else fails, you can go off sick without your maternity kicing in early.

My policy says I can finish earlier than the date I have given provided I give 28 days notice so it seems to be standard.


----------



## chobette

Tilly -- I've been put on pelvic rest for the past few weeks with little exercise advised, but I caved in and organized... AGAIN, my son's baby clothes :haha: I need things organized as well, but maybe I might be too organized by the time he gets here :dohh: I think I have went through everything 3 times now and I still have 13 weeks remaining to go.

I don't have a two-legged alarm clock, so can't give any advice. I have an internal alarm clock that does that though. 

kezz - don't have an answer for you, seeing as it's done much differently here, but I hope you get it straightened out and you can go on it a little early. I know what you mean about being knackered, so hopefully you can get some early reprieve. xx 

Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## chobette

Did not mean to double post :blush:


----------



## lintu

Anyone elses skin gone mega tight on their bump??

Over the last few days iv noticed mine getting tighter, to the point of its really uncomfy tonight :shrug: i have a nice day off tomorrow, little bit of a lie in then off to watch dolphins tail with my neice, dont know whose more excited me or her!


----------



## chobette

lintu - mine does, mainly in the evening or while walking around. xx


----------



## KristelB

*daisy *- what a beautiful picture of you holding Emily. Hopefully you will get to hold Nathan soon. Hope babies are doing well :)
*21p1eco *- for sure will definitly post pictures when nursey is all done. I just can't wait!!
*k477uk *- I'm the opposite of dry.. TMI: I often "leak" I'm guessing it is just pee though..
*kezz *- beautiful bump! I too didn't have my uterus measured at my last MW appt
*Tilly *- yes DH has been so busy. My gf and I are saying he is NESTING oh my goodness could not stop laughing lol bc he totally is. So sweet of him! Sounds like you are nesting yourself ;)

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

I got a call from doctors office late last night with the results of my bloodwork. My hemoglobin is low. I admit I am no longer taking my vitamins. I just forget and they're huge...So now I have to get back taking them. My mom was right and so that she doesn't worry bout me (and nag me!) I lied to her and said the results came back fine. I'm not too worried, just gotta take some iron pills


----------



## LM2104

Wow, I didnt come on last night and had loads to catch up on this morning!

Kezz lovely bump he is growing nicely! Mine is still super low. Glad to hear you will probably get a c-section. Dont wish him out too soon though. Im hoping to get to 37 weeks which is when Annie came, but she was still hospitalised with Jaundice at that stage possibly because she was a little early and only 6lb 12ozs. But obviously with it being over Xmas and all its going to be awkward timing! One question though... If you go into spontaneous labour will you still get a c-section?

Tilly I have a two legged alarm clocm clock who decided around 5.30 - 5.45 was ok to be getting up and OMG did she get stroppy by the afternoon so I made her have a one and a half hour nap yesterday afternoon and kept her up a bit later last night and she is still asleep at 7am this morning! Hopefully she will be in a better mood today now!

Lintu my skin is quite tight around the top of my bump makes it quite itchy sometime and I have quite a few stretch marks now!

OH has found a job ladies!! So happy for him!


----------



## lintu

Yeahy LM that's fab news :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Congrats to your OH LM, I know its hard and stressful so I hope it all works out x

Today I'm 27wks hurrah. 
Its exciting for me to be at this point.

Empty house this morning, dd1/2 are at their cousins house not picking them up until 2.30pm after I've done a viewing on the house (which is handy) Please God let the viewing go well, please. 

So must get on today.
Hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## lintu

Happy 27 weeks 5, all getting a lil real now!! 

Think these last 12 weeks might just be the longest of my life, lol


----------



## K477uk

Good luck with house viewing 5! 

Congrats on the job front LM!

Tilly - have fun on iron tablets - just remember to have plenty of fruit!

Lintu - I am so impatient - I don't want to wish time away, but it seems ages!


----------



## mmcheek1

what a relief LM, i bet he feels so much better


----------



## LM2104

Thanks everyone. Yes MM he feels great!

I have to go and have my 28 weeks bloods done as MW couldnt get a vein! 

These last 12 weeks are going to be torture! If I could fast forward them I would, Im so ready to have a baby instead of a bump!!!

Good luck with the viewing 5!


----------



## daisybby03

great news lm!


----------



## 21p1eco

I am quite happy with my 11 weeks to go personally. i was soooo impatient when i was pregnant with jamie but this time the prospect of having 2 children to look after full time is very nerve wracking! i dont know how i am going to cope.

right now i am hoping and praying that our appointment with the council (in 2 hours!) goes well and they offer us lots of help so we can get our own place in the next month. i am desperate to have our own place when baby gets here now, i want to start nesting and setting up her things but i cant do that until we know whats happening. mother in law doesnt actually want us to leave she said this morning, she likes having us here but she doesnt realise how much she and the dogs make my life harder! wish me luck guys. will let you know how it went later on.


----------



## LM2104

Good luck 21, I really hope you find somewhere before she is born!!

I have to go to the council next week when OH starts to sort out rent etc. We will be paying about £150 rent a week, thats going to hurt handing that over! Im sure thats probably enough for a mortgage if we had the deposit.

I walked up to the drs with Annie in the pushchair by the time I got there I actually felt like I could have fainted


----------



## mmcheek1

i am with you LM i am ready. i dont really like being pregnant and i really dont li months of my body. i guess its becuz i have done it 5 times hat its old newske gaining weight but, i do love my children and to have them well that means sacrificing


----------



## mmcheek1

oh anyone else feel really stupid during love making i can hardly find a position that doesn't make me feel like a beached whale. DH asked me to wear something sexy the other night and i said like what i cant even fit into my sweats anymore. i was on top the other night and ever time i moved i looked down and thought oh my gosh. an O is just out as long as i feel like this cause the entire time i am thinking eww. he says i am sexy but good grief it has to be to be nice.


----------



## daisybby03

good luck 21!


----------



## kezz_howland

21 - Good luck with council appointment! Hope they offer u everything ur hoping for!

LM - I asked him that and he laughed... kind of came away thinking 'no, seriously... what happens if i go into labour at 35 weeks?' so all in all... I dunno! I guess we'd have to see what happens. If I refuse to be examined they maybe wouldn't have a choice! lol. All a bit scary really!

MM - OH and I have only had sex (or nearest thing to sex that we manage!) about 5 times since I found out I was pregnant. Up to 20 weeks the nausea was just constant and I was sleeping most evenings to pass the time as I felt so terrible. Between 20 wks and 25 wks I felt much better and more attractive so we did it a few times, but since then i'm just so uncomfortable and when i get home from work i'm so knackered im in bed asleep by 8pm, so we haven't done anything for about 2 weeks now. He's not really bothered, but he does try now and again and I tell him to sod off. Luckily he's very nice about it and just laughs! lol.


----------



## chobette

Good luck 21, let us know how it goes and hope everything turns in your favor.

mmcheek - we haven't done much in the past few weeks in term of sex, my doctor told me pelvic rest. But the couple times we did it was VERY awkward for me in terms of comfort and don't think we will be doing much of anything for the next 13 weeks until he's here.

LM - I also think the next 13 weeks will be torture. I won't miss being pregnant, and I want to say I will too!! I am just so ready to get back to somewhat normalcy in terms of my body. I'm just hoping my hips will stop hurting enough to sleep, hoping no more heartburn, and no more getting up at 3-4am to pee, but to feed and change my handsome boy. I really hope if we decide to have another child my pregnancy goes smoother than this time. I'm 27 weeks and my hyperemesis still thinks it needs to make a daily appearance :dohh:


----------



## mmcheek1

i am very sexual and crave being with my hubby almost all the time. i cant imagin not wanting to be with him all the time but i really feel like a cow. i wish the room would get darker or something.

i am really getting tired of being kicked the crap out of in my vagina it hurt i really wish he would simply turn


----------



## TillyMoo

LM2104 said:


> OH has found a job ladies!! So happy for him!

Yay!!!!


----------



## lintu

I feel your pain ladies, I wanted my :bfp: sooo badly and I feel really guilty for wishing it away, I never thought i would but Im ready to feel like me again, to actually want to DTD, to be able to reach my toes, to not have heartburn all the time and not feel frumpy in clothes.

Luckily my DH has been fab, Im so not interested in DTD and havent been for ages, weve attempted a couple of times but the pressure just makes it very uncomfy so DH always stops cos he thinks he's hurting me :hugs: I'v never had the increase sex drive or the glow that everyone bangs on about just very ready to get back to normal.

Sorry ladies rant over.

On a better note went to see Dolphin Tail today, Im soooo blaiming the hormones for my emotional outbursts :rofl:


----------



## TillyMoo

Kristel - I don't tell my Mum everything either - she worries too much! 

Chobette - sounds familiar! 

Hope apt went well 21!

Lintu - had that tight feeling across bump with DS - then it got ITCHY as the skin stretched. Keep slapping on your oil! I've been using bio-oil this pregnancy & my skin doesn't feel too uncomfortable

Hope viewing went well 5!

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## mmcheek1

i know how you feel about wanting that positive and i still want the positive to turn into my DS and that's what this is all about however; it just feels like i have given my body totally up. i spent a good part of the day having a 3 lb baby kick as hard as possible my vagina, i am so tired all the time, and the frumpy clothes right. i have cute maternity clothes but they are dressy and who wants to dress p all the time. i wear my husbands clothes around the house and i am sooo big. i know others are bigger than i but i also know what i usually look like and i am so far from that. i wish i felt cute but i keep thinking how does my husband stand to look at me. he will stare at me out of pure love and i get all embarrassed cause i am so big


----------



## mmcheek1

oh i forgot to mention the other night during our martial private time my husband was playing with my nipples and i leaked all over him then while we were well you know the baby started kicking. he jumped up real fast and said holy crap we cant both be in there. he was afraid he was hurting one of us but i have never seen eyes get so wide.he later told me that's so not natural


----------



## lintu

mmcheek1 said:


> i know how you feel about wanting that positive and i still want the positive to turn into my DS and that's what this is all about however; it just feels like i have given my body totally up. i spent a good part of the day having a 3 lb baby kick as hard as possible my vagina, i am so tired all the time, and the frumpy clothes right. i have cute maternity clothes but they are dressy and who wants to dress p all the time. i wear my husbands clothes around the house and i am sooo big. i know others are bigger than i but i also know what i usually look like and i am so far from that. i wish i felt cute but i keep thinking how does my husband stand to look at me. he will stare at me out of pure love and i get all embarrassed cause i am so big

Yep thats totally how i feel, i have nice stuff but i want to keep that for when i do go out and need to get dressed up, so that i feel dressed up and not just in an outfit i use every other day!


----------



## lintu

thats another thing that puts me off DTD, baby kicks/wriggles and moves so much it puts me off, feels like they are in the room too :shrug:


----------



## KristelB

Well I have to say..almost a month without DTD I can't wait to get home on Friday night. I have a sexy maternity outfit that boughy for my 2nd maternity photoshoot. I don't think we will be able to contain ourselves once hubby picks me up from the airport..we may just have to pull over somewhere lol jk but really it will be a night of non-stop sex ahahaha can't wait!


----------



## 5-a-side

I like the openness to talk about sex here, seeing as we all at the same stage.
We still dtd and help each other out if I'm feeling uncomfortable. 
I dont like feeling bigger than normal, none of my sexy lingerie fits so I cant even hide anything but OH says he loves my new curves and my boobs!! Luckily I've not leaked to have the joys of that one with him, no doubt the day will come and then I'll laugh because I've been warning him that baby Melody wont like him doing it! 
I think even if you can manage full intercourse there isnt anything wrong with helping OH out with a "helping hand" or something else. I wouldn't like OH to feel I didnt find him attractive and a turn on just because I'd had a bad day and couldn't manage full sex. 
Its fun finding different positions too, although some have been disasters lol 
____

Hope the council were helpful* 21 *

Viewing was ok, they didnt leave me with the feeling that they were that interested though :( But good news another viewing today at 1pm so maybe this will give me better vibes. I just wish when people gave feedback they were really honest with what they didnt like, its not personal if they dont like something it could be something we could fix and get right for the next people.
What is strange is that this is a 3 bed and so far we've only had couples without children. Yesterdays were first time buyers too. Wish I could have afforded a place like this when I was a FTB. 

Dont forget clocks go back on Sunday (to those who that applies to)


----------



## kezz_howland

Right now its hard enough just to turn over in bed! Let along get frisky! Lol. And yes I must say - baby moving and kicking is very offputting. Feels like he's protesting and snaps me out the mood pretty quick!


----------



## LM2104

MM I didnt feel to bad about how I looked until I realised I put on 22lbs and found out how much I weighed. People keep saying I look like Ive lost weight in my face etc and OH says I look fine, but in my head I know theres an extra 22lbs sticking to me somewhere!!

DTD seems to set me off with Braxton Hicks.

How did your appointment go 21?

Although I said I want the next 12 weeks to go really fast I know I will miss the fact that at the moment the baby is all mine and in 12 weeks I have to share it with everyone!


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks for asking guys! well the guy put us on the system and was reall nice and helpful, he says they might be able to help with deposit and first months rent. but at the end of the appointment we went to see the housing benefit people and they calculated that we would only get £4 a week help!!! so we went home and looked through our finances to see what we could afford. when we first worked it out we thought we couldnt even afford a £500 a month place on his wages so we have had to cut down on things that we pay for like getting rid of sky and lowering our phone bills. other half is going to have to make sure he gets 40 hours of work a week as well. this way we can afford our own place but we are going to have literally no money spare what so ever. but i want our own place so badly that i think we are going to do it anyway. i wish the council could have been more help but if housing benefit says no then we get practically no help.....theres not much they can do about it.


----------



## daisybby03

hubby and i got to kangaroo our twins last night!
 



Attached Files:







323454_10150437820439783_501234782_10436853_633062376_o.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 16









332440_10150437757114783_501234782_10436391_1499947224_o.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 17









339692_10150437764829783_501234782_10436416_1174586278_o.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 21p1eco

oh wow, that must of been so great to hold them for the 1st time! congrats again daisy  do they know how long it will be until you get to take them home?


----------



## KristelB

Aw your whole family looks amazing Daisy! So happy for you :)

woke up in the middle of the night with a huge leg cramp owww hate that. I've also noticed that I can't go to sleep laying right down even on my side. I have to sleep somewhat upright for a bit and then dwindle down. It's like I can't breathe :(


----------



## daisybby03

no idea when we can bring them home yet


----------



## mmcheek1

oh look at you daisy, your are absolutely beautiful definitely do not look like you just gave birth at all

5- i am so with you, i have never said no to my hubby i may have compromised a little with some favors. he is the most desirable man in the world to me and i have never been so in love. i still just enjoy laying in his arms and kissing his amazing lips. i love giving him favors and seeing the look of love i can bring to him. i know how much he loves me i just never want to be a disappointment to him, even though he swears that will never happen. i just don't want to take him for guaranteed no matter what. i guess i am a little old fashion that way


----------



## 5-a-side

:cloud9: Aww daisy, those are precious photos :cloud9:

MM- I'm quite a old fashioned girl in that respect too. Nothing I wouldn't do for him when he stands by me and takes me and my baggage on. He is a star thats for sure.


----------



## chobette

So precious Daisy, I am glad you got to hold both of them. They are looking good and hoping for a quick recovery for both of them. Thinking good thoughts your way xx

mm - same here, I feel that way as well. 

I also have cramps, but been getting them in the muscles of my back. Painful as all get out. Poor husband tries to rub them out, but does no good.


----------



## kezz_howland

Agh! Okay so I told you about hospital on Tuesday and how they said they would see me at 36 weeks to decide if i want a c-section and book it. And how 36 weeks fell in Christmas holidays. Well I presumed they'd give me the appointment before Christmas, but got the letter today saying January 3rd! Now I dunno what to do.... seen as that's only about 2 weeks before my due date. Do I ring them and beg to be fitted in before Christmas? Is 2 weeks before due date long enough to get me booked in for a c-section? If they do it at 39 weeks then that only gives them a week between the appointment and the supposed c-section? Agh! Nightmare!


----------



## Maz1510

Hi Ladies. Havent posted in a while. 

Kezz: I would mention that to your midwife next app. You will need to see Mw at 28 if not already - MW or GP at 31wks. and MW at 34wk so plenty of time to get you back into clinic. 
In answer, a week is plenty of time to get you in for a section but there is a small chance that you could go into labour before so if i were you i would push for a clinic date before! 

Daisy: your twins are gorgeous! WHat good sizes there were. pics are lovely. Hope they keep growing big and strong so they can come home soon. fx'd by xmas if not sooner

As for DTD... im too embarrased to even tell you ladies the last time i even attempted it let alone felt like it :blush: thankfully DH is very understanding in that dept although desperate now! lol. I really want to but i just feel zero urge and then the thought of baby dancing around just groses me out! lol. Plus i know i have a ectropian on my cx and DTD could cause bleed and i dont think i can be doing with the stress if it does! 

Baby is moving around sooo much now! i love the bump although starting to worry its not that small in there, i look like a elephant! lol. ALthogh i dont look like i have put on weight anywehre else i have already put on 8kg! :shock:
Just keep slapping on the cream to avoid my skin stretching beyond reach! it feel so tight after dinner! gettting really heavy!! 
Sleeping is a problem even on my side, i just find the weight of the bump pulls on my back so bad. :-( having said that, that is nothing compared to the acid indigestion!! :wow: i cant be doing with that!! Industrial strength antacid does not work! :cry:

Anyways sorry if i missed anyone/thing hard to catch up, sometimes thread is slow otherdays you lot have a lot to say! lol. 

Take care x


----------



## mmcheek1

holy crud the heart burn is like torture, it made me cry last night and now when i am driving i recline my seat a little so my ribs have relief. oh and gas:haha: just hope that doesn't blow during and exam or :sex: i would die.
kezz- what the heck how an they tell you that then do something different. i would sooo call a.s.a.p


----------



## kezz_howland

Do u know maz u sound just like me! All the same complaints. Haha$ tonight after my tea I'm so tight and huge I can hardly breathe. Iv come to bed so I can bend my knees up to get some relief! And the hb is just awful and every day.

I will ring the hospital tomorrow to explain why the doc wants to see me at 36 weeks and see if they can get me in before xmas. I don't want to be worrying would rather just have everything sorted, preferably before xmas day or I won't enjoy myself as muich!


----------



## LM2104

OMG I'm having so many pains down below tonight! No Braxton Hicks or anything but I feel like baby is corkscrewing its head deeper into my vagina if that makes sense... it hurts!


----------



## mmcheek1

LM- i get what your saying my baby i dont think has made its way there with his head he still kicking mine vagina


----------



## chobette

kezz - I would try to get in sooner and hope they hear you out when you call them. Crazy how quickly the time is coming! 

Maz -- Definitely sympathize with you. So sick of this heartburn! 

Don't think my LO is head down yet, still feeling consistent kicks low down, but occasionally will feel a rolling down there, probably him getting comfortable, and makes me feel like I am going to pee my pants :haha:


----------



## 17mummytobee

Things might be starting here. I really hope not :/ :(


----------



## mmcheek1

17mummytobee said:


> Things might be starting here. I really hope not :/ :(

what you think that you maybe in labour


----------



## 17mummytobee

It started with a period type cramp that's got very intense and a few tightnings in my stomach. I feel very sick and have an awful headache. I also had a lot of brown tinged mucus and generally feel ill. So they asked me to come on in.


----------



## mmcheek1

17mummytobee said:


> It started with a period type cramp that's got very intense and a few tightnings in my stomach. I feel very sick and have an awful headache. I also had a lot of brown tinged mucus and generally feel ill. So they asked me to come on in.

well don't panick they can stop your labor if that is what it is. i had a lot of discharge like that when i was regnant and young. i still made it to 35 weeks just spent a lot of time in the hospital and being monitored.


----------



## 17mummytobee

That's really re-assuring to hear. About 25 minutes from the hospital now


----------



## TillyMoo

17mummytobee said:


> That's really re-assuring to hear. About 25 minutes from the hospital now

Keep calm & good luck! :hugs:


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou. Is it normal for them to have an erratic heartbeat?


----------



## mmcheek1

no that's all that normal but what is erratic i mean it can go from 160 to 135 ish and that pretty normal but i really would love to hear ow your doing


----------



## 17mummytobee

His was ranging from 115-155. She think I may have a cervix problem. Like where the cervix is made up of two bits and the inner bit is sticking out. Something kinda like that and she thinks I bled from that. Bp is back to being low though 106/54. He was kicking the monitor in protest though! Xx


----------



## mmcheek1

the 115 was really low. does she think you will be oka are you released or still there and kicking in protest is a good thing.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Been let go aslong as I call them if anything happens or if I don't feel him or just feel crap. We were litsening to him on the minitor and it would drop really slow and then get quicker and quicker and quicker and then drop again. At least I know he's okay though and no signs of him coming just yet! Xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Just reading back through my notes... Has anybody mesured 4 weeks ahead on fundal height?


----------



## daisybby03

My baby boy smiling in his sleep! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







328278_10150439109524783_501234782_10444443_457874597_o.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## daisybby03

17mummytobee said:


> Just reading back through my notes... Has anybody mesured 4 weeks ahead on fundal height?



I did but I was pregnant with twins


----------



## K477uk

17 - I am measuring around 6cm ahead... don't worry about that - it doesn't really mean anything - I had a scan to check and LO is a little below average in terms of size. They use FH to measure growth rather than size - although it can give a prediction. How did you get on at hospital?? xx

Daisy - That must have been a lovely evening! THey are looking so good!

21 - That sucks - but at least you know where you stand!

Kezz - 2 weeks before is plenty of time for them to organise a section... but you can always ask.

mm - Hugs re: heart burn - mine is just starting!

I am really struggling to eat full portions of food - it hurts so much!!

How is everyone today?xx


----------



## KristelB

*chobette*- my back has been a major issue since August. No amount of massage therapy is helping and we still got some to go. 

*kezz* - hope everything turns out the way that you want in in regards to the c-section. Sounds like you have figured out a plan that best for you and baby - just hope it all works out!

*maz* - baby moves around so much for me too. It's just an amazing thing and I love to watch my belly move around :) I'm having trouble getting to sleep even laying on my side so I lay upright for a bit and fall asleep. Eventually I end up laying down though 

*mm* - so sorry to hear bout the heartburn. Hope it eases up on ya

*lm* - sounds like baby is making it's way down ;)

*17* - thinking bout ya. Hope all is well

*tilly* - saying hi to my due date buddy!!

*daisy* - beautiful smile on your baby boy

*k477uk* - why is hurting to eat full portions? Is it because you feel so full??


I'm up early this morning at 5am and am surprised I even got some sleep. Today is my BIG day. Moving back home across the country after 5 years. It's going to be an emotional day for sure. Mixed emotions about leaving my work which has been my family for the last 5 years. Moving into a new home, getting settled, being around our families again, unsure about money..

Ok anyone else been craving ice?? I just read a post on 3rd trimester about ice and iron levels being low. I had no idea whatsoever there is a correlation between the two. I couldn't understand why I was craving ice, but since finding out the other night my iron is low and seeing a post bout it in 3rd tri I am just in shock. I just thought I was craving ice. So I gotta really bump up my iron levels they must be so bad. It's not good to go into labour with really low iron levels apparently. 

I'm excited going to be seeing nursery tonight once I get home from airport. They've painted, set up crib, chair and dresser. Going to be so fun to decorate it. I'll take pics on the progress


----------



## K477uk

KristelB said:


> *k477uk* - why is hurting to eat full portions? Is it because you feel so full??

Yes.. I think so - my uterus feels quite high - even if LO isn't there too! but I think it has shrunk my stomach... but I am starving at the same time!!

Goodluck with the move! Enjoy the new nursery!! :kiss:


----------



## mmcheek1

i have been feeling really full lately, i eat and its very small portions. i do not really get hunger pains either i can barely finish dinner. my husband says well who looks like the cow now i just ate my 7 month pregnant wife under the table. that's his way of telling me he doesn't think i am big


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm eating just as much food but then im in so much pain cause I can't breathe! lol. Eyes too big for my stomach clearly!

I haven't had my uterus measured yet. But when I was at hospital for the 28 wks I noticed he'd wrote '28cm' on my book - but he hadn't actually measured anything! How rude!

Going out for my tea tonight. Only to the pub but I wanna look nice but feel like poo. Feel refreshed from catching up on sleep, but face is still covered in spots and even the ones that have healed have left marks. My skin is just totally not mine at all at the minute!

Daisy - what a beautiful smile :)


----------



## mmcheek1

okay i am really done with being pregnant my freaking body hurts so bad and my feet are throbbing and my head is killing me


----------



## chobette

17mummy - that's good to hear. I've heard measuring 4cm is fine, it could be extra fluid, and really doesn't mean much. I am measuring ahead, but my dates are off.

Daisy- OMG that is a great picture. He's looking so good! 

k477 - It hurts to eat full portions, well... I can only eat a 1/3rd portion at a time. I still think he's head's up and his favorite place to rest is right near my ribs and gets quite uncomfortable when I am full. 

Kristel - Hope the move goes slowly and I am sure it'll all work out. xx 
I have been craving ice A LOT... I should ask my doctor about that on Friday, I haven't been taking iron supplements, but maybe I should start again. I would think they would of mentioned it to me, but maybe it's not something they automatically test or monitor. Thanks for the information. 

xx Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lintu

morning ladies, sorry just having to read and run this morning, really busy day, im doing a surprise Halloween theme party for DH tonight, so busy, busy,busy.

I'm getting really full also but it doesnt stop the hunger just found that i have to nibble through the day more and not have as big a meal fo0r tea xx

Im also measuring couple of weeks aahead, MW said should even out, baba is bang on :shrug: 

Had my 28 week app yesterday, baby still breech i fekt its head :hugs: all very exciting 

HB down a little but then the time before it had had a very active day, yesterday was quieter round 148bpm.

anyone know anything bout BP ?? mine seems to going down?? its 105/65


----------



## daisybby03

i never had a big appetite with twins. i got full so fast! i could eat all day as long as it was small. not pooing didnt help either.

kezz- i cant believe you dont get your fundal height checked. thats crazy

go to hold both twins last night! pure Heaven!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0213.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LM2104

Daisy such lovely pics, so glad they are both doing so well!!

Ive been reading a lot about people in third tri saying their babies are hurting their ribs and such, mine hasnt moved much above belly button and seems like it will never reach my ribs!

It seems to be having a quiet day not too many kicks this morning.

Hope you have a great party lintu!


----------



## daisybby03

Lm- baby must be snuggle low:) I bet it wont be long, baby will find all that extra room room and be stretching all out:) Do you remember at what point Annie reached your ribs?


----------



## K477uk

LM - Isaac never really reached past my belly button - and certainly wasn't as uncomfortable as this one!!

MM - :hugs: Hope you're feeling better soon

Lintu - Boo for breech - but yay for head!!

I too am eating smaller portions, but get hungry quickly so have to repeat a meal after about an hour!


----------



## chobette

How is everyone doing? Snow came early here, and it was nice to wake up to it. It's supposed to stop pretty shortly though, which is good since I would like a reprieve for the next couple weeks. Busy two weeks ahead of us. We have our 28 week appointment this Friday, supposed to get my rhogam shot and will try to get answers from the doctor about the next step. Then the following Thursday, we have our ultrasound to check the location of the placenta, my guess is it's still implanted over the cervix. IF that's the case, I really want to get answers about when he would possibly make his arrival via c-section, but we will see. Then that Saturday we will have our baby shower. So far we have about 13 people coming, so not many, but it will be a nice get-together, some of the ladies I haven't seen since May or so. 
My son LOVES to snuggle in my ribs, actually can feel the pressure from him there right now. I had a late dinner last night, 11pm, woke up famished around 8 this morning. Got to love being pregnant. 

xx


----------



## lintu

Ooohh I love the snow, hope we get some decent snow again this yr xxx 

LM, iv had it a couple of times up in my ribs must have been the odd occasion that it wasn't breech!! I still get all my movement down low god knows how it's lay cos I get nudges more than kicks! Do get the odd sensation of movement up top, must be the bead bobbing around, lol

Party was fab, good nigt had by all, my back gave in bout 6:30, I'd been on my feet all day doing, sat down around 6, went to get up at 6:30 and I couldn't stand :( bloody trapped nerve :( agony then all night, once I'm up and moving it eases off still bad now! Oh well all worth while xxx


----------



## K477uk

Chobette - Hope you do get the answers you want!

Lintu - Glad you had fun!

I really don't want to go back to work tomorrow.... :cry: I have had a lovely time with my DS... that and I am knackered!! Oh well!


----------



## LM2104

Oh, I really dont feel right today. I had some really sharp stabbing pains in my vagina that made me cry out yesterday afternoon and belly feels quite tight too and it felt the same before bed last night! LO isnt moving very much in the day either only at night when Im lied in bed.

I feel like all I do is worry at the moment. Sorry for whinging I know you all feel crappy too!


----------



## kezz_howland

My tummy is so tight at the minute that if I stand up it seems to all pull and I cant stay stood up for very long, but then I sit down and my ribs and back start to kill. And if I lay on my side, I get pains in my hips and thighs... so all in all... I feel as shit as everyone else! :( Come on 10 weeks - let's get this little man out!!


----------



## K477uk

LM2104 said:


> Oh, I really dont feel right today. I had some really sharp stabbing pains in my vagina that made me cry out yesterday afternoon and belly feels quite tight too and it felt the same before bed last night! LO isnt moving very much in the day either only at night when Im lied in bed.
> 
> I feel like all I do is worry at the moment. Sorry for whinging I know you all feel crappy too!

Oh hun... :hugs: :hugs: Sounds like LO is growing and moving in areas that hurt lots! If it continues do give your MW a ring.. just to be on safe side :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

went to labor and delivery LO was not moving much in quite a while and of course as soon as they hoked me up the started kicking away. i have some problems with my blood work seems i am borderline gestation diabetes so, i have to re due the test and my tyroid is acting up so i am getting re evaluated and i am contracting pretty regular may have to do with the hormone imbalance i have but baby is measuring big so, that all looks great


----------



## LM2104

Hope you feel better soon MM and you get good GD results, glad to hear little one is ok though.

Feel a bit better now, had a bath and a rest and now my belly doesnt seem so tight.

So annoyed with OH he went to buy dog food ealier with his bro and I asked him to pick me up some milk and he left the milk in his bros car and has now fallen asleep on the sofa leaving me sat here like a lemon! I dont know why I bother doing anything around here sometimes because it like noone puts in the same amount of effort or appreciate it!


----------



## K477uk

:hugs: :hugs: to both MM & LM

Hope you both feel better soon... xx


----------



## lintu

hope your both feeling better soon LM & MM :hugs:

My 28 week bump, time for new PJ's me thinx :blush:

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone203.jpg

My back is much better after last night, been for a walk with the dog today and managed some shopping, Mum gaveme cardies that she's knitted with matching hats, booties and mits, bless they are super cute :hugs:

Gutted its back to work tomorrow, its an awfull atmosphere at the moment since we went in to administration :( oh well only 60 days left in work :)


----------



## K477uk

Thats a nice bump!! Have fun at work... I'm not looking forward to going back.. but not for the same reasons! But I have 8 weeks left!


----------



## lintu

yeah thats about the same as me huni, so very tempted to finish earlier tho


----------



## K477uk

I am... But I'd lose out on 2 weeks of pay :( . So def won't go off a week early.. And 2 weeks would cost me so much! I think I'm going to have to throw some sickies!!

I went to Zumba tonight - like I normally do.. But I'm really awake now! Although Zumba took it out of me!


----------



## LM2104

I could not be going to be going to Zumba K!! You are doing better than me.

My body is a bit confused... I have the pelvis and bladder consitiution of a 90 year old year woman and the spotty face of a 15 year old!


----------



## K477uk

LM2104 said:


> My body is a bit confused... I have the pelvis and bladder consitiution of a 90 year old year woman and the spotty face of a 15 year old!

I love it!!!! That will keep me going today!!! Thanks! Xx


----------



## princess2406

Hi ladies can I please join you :flower:

I've been away from bnb for a couple of month as I found myself on here all the time! 

Anyway I'm 27wks+6 and so happy to be in last tri :happydance: Looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing our experiences from here on to d day! x


----------



## 17mummytobee

princess2406 said:


> Hi ladies can I please join you :flower:
> 
> I've been away from bnb for a couple of month as I found myself on here all the time!
> 
> Anyway I'm 27wks+6 and so happy to be in last tri :happydance: Looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing our experiences from here on to d day! x

I'm 27+6 today to :D :happydance: do you know what your having? :flower: xx


----------



## princess2406

Yep we found out were having a boy! What about you? x


----------



## 17mummytobee

Boy here to! Yay for our same day blue bumps! :D xxx


----------



## daisybby03

I am going back to work tomorrow while the twins are in the NICU then taking maternity leave when they come home. I only work 2 days a week, but still, I dont want to waste what I have while babies arnt even home. I feel like I have healed up from my c-section and it doesnt hurt like it was. Although it is hard which is a weird feeling...


----------



## KristelB

Hiya ladies

Just wanted to pop in and say that I'm in my new house safe and sound. So happy to be home but there is so much to do! Hubby and family did a great job getting painting done, setting up the bigs things, etc but now it's my turn to unpack. I'm just taking a break right now. Been up since 6:30 when hubby left for work and now it's 3pm and I'm exhausted!! will take some pics of nursery soon. Not near being done yet but it's progressing. 

Won't be on here much til we're settled but will try to post pics of my baby showers in the next 2 weeks

Hope you are all well!!


----------



## LM2104

Daisy you really are a trooper, good luck at work and dont push yourself too hard! Have they weighed the twins recently how are they doing?

I've had quite a day... Got a massive pain in my stomach and vagina whilst getting dressed this morning, made me scream and cry. I didnt feel the baby for a while after so phone midwife and got sent to delivery. 
Got monitored for a while and had a few contractions over an hour, really thought baby was coming at one point, but they went by themselves. Anyway got diagnosed with pelvic girdle pain, apparantly my ligaments got stretched so much they just went.

Have to go to physio and get a special belt to wear around my belly and might end up on codeine. LO is fine though which is the main thing but I can hardly walk and the stairs are a nightmare!


----------



## lintu

Aww LM that's poo, my sister had that with her first hang on in there huni were on the home stretch


----------



## mmcheek1

well contraction city tonight i think by the time it is time for the LO i will have abs of steele. took my daughter trick or treating and they are truly uncomfortable


----------



## daisybby03

twins are 3.1 & 3.8 pounds! back to birth weight and plus


----------



## K477uk

Daisy - Do take it easy... I remember my scar would feel fine all day, but then seize up at evening time - I always knew when I had overdone it! But glad to hear the twins are doing well! xx

Kristel - Yay for moving!!

LM - :hugs: Take care!! That must have been quite scary!

MM - I know how you feel with them!

I am shattered... and it's only been 2 days back - and one was inset! Although DH is being great, cooking dinner and getting housework done... bless!


----------



## chobette

Glad they are doing well Daisy, hope they come home sooner, and I understand about working now so you're not taking up the time when it is time for them to come home. 

LM - Glad everything is okay now, try taking it easy. Hope the belt helps your pain a little. 

Kristel - Hope you get completely settled in soon and glad you are finally moved in. Looking forward to nursery pics. 

All is okay - have this horrible pain in my back, kind of like a muscle cramp, but worse? Also my son LOVES my ribs. Really painful while sitting or laying down. Definitely feels like he is all heads up, got real strong kicks down below and thought I was going to pee myself :haha: 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## daisybby03

first day at work went good. Was hard because I kept having to pump every 2 hours. Other than that it went great


----------



## LM2104

Got physio on the 11th, its a group session so dont actually think it will be much help. Wont be able to see if I can get a belt until then either.

I want to cry constantly, I feel useless and cant do much for myself. Had to wait for OH to come back from work to lift Annie in and out the bath, he had to get me out the shower, change the rubbish bin etc. My dad had to drive me to the shops and will prob have to take Annie to nusery for me. I cant even run around the park with her. This absolutely sucks!!!


----------



## daisybby03

Lm- I understand. I hated taking Olivia to the park and not being able to chase her or climb around with her. She would ask me to play and I would have to tell her no and sit on the bench:( Now that I can move around it is so cold here to even go to the park. She just got over a cold and I am trying to keep her inside. when I take her out, seems to make her nose run again:( When I was on bed rest I couldn't do ANYTHING! It was just awful. I was glad after the c-section b/c they wanted me to walk around! :)
I am sorry you are so miserable *HUGS*


----------



## mmcheek1

good morning ladies i am sorry so many of us a miserable i got up early yesterday and did a litttle cleaning went to classes and then to the gym, i dont enjoy the gym but with the thought of my thyroid acting up and my gestational diabetes est coming up again figured i need to stay healthy. when i got home i went to bed at like 430 and stayed there the rest of the night


----------



## lintu

OMG iv had the worse braxton hicks today :( by the end of the afternoon they were getting really painfull, didnt help that baby was really active all day which was a double edge blade cos it made the braxton hicks worse. 

Rang the mw around 4 cos thought they werent meant to that painfull, she said to go home put my feet up and see how they went on, happy to report they seem to have eased off, baby still very active and i just really really battered and bruised now, really painful when i sneeze tho! I hope they settle down, she said they should as baby gets bigger and so moves less, apparently being active can stimulate them!!


----------



## K477uk

Daisy- glad it went well!! Any news on when the twins can come home? X

LM - :hugs: don't feel useless... You haven't got long now xx

Mm - :hugs: hope your feelIng better soon... Xs

Lintu - I've had some really painful BH... But normally when I'm overdoing it! Take care!

I'm shattered so going to bed! I have had major baby brain today! It's terrible!


----------



## chobette

LM -- try not to feel useless, we are almost there!! 

Daisy - glad your first day back went well

mmcheek - try to take it easy, I quit my membership with the gym when I found out I was pregnant, can't exercise except a couple pelvic exercises the physical therapist tried out on me 

Lintu - take it easy hon, I have had only a couple BH (that I could tell), and mine were painful then. Haven't noticed since, but then again I am clueless as to what the signs are. 

Nothing to new here, going to pick up a travel system on Friday, just have to find out which one to get. And a little bit of a moan from me ...
Have HORRIBLE back/rib pain :cry: hurts so bad, hurts to sit, and hurts to lie down. Going to mention it to the doctor on friday, not sure if it should be this bad, he is breech though. It feels like I have a huge bruise going from my rib area to a muscle in my back, it's awful :cry:
Just waiting to pick up my husband to try and go to bed. 
:hugs: Hope everyone else is well


----------



## lintu

Thanx guys, things settled down afte a while but had a crap night was so sore and uncomfy just couldn't sleep, having the day off today :( 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

good morning fellow miserable 3 rd tri's well on sunday i will begin my 10 week count down and wow at seems so fa away. other then feeling the most fatigued i have ever felt without having the flu, i figured i would just plug away a week at a time. I have scheduled myself to work out on the elliptical for 20 mins and swim20 mins a day. i have class follow that then i go home complete my homework due laundry and then the kids pile in. they have been picking up on chores and even cooking more but i have truly been off to dream land by 730. going out of town for thanksgiving(at the end of nov) and having baby shower that weekend then Christmas and in the dec we start child birthing classes. Finally then it will be baby time yay. we also have to complete nursery after shower been waiting to see what we get before i buy


----------



## mmcheek1

it was funny though cause my husband asked if he could take me out on a date tomorrow night. he was thinking a dinner and a movie. i laughed and said a girls dream o have the sexiest solider in the world interested in pursuing me but you may want to pick one or the other cause i don't think i can stay awake for both


----------



## LM2104

How nice to get a date night MM. I cant remember the last time we had a nice night out just me and OH. Cant see any coming when we've got two under 3 year olds either!!

My pelvic girdle pain seems to be easing off a bit today. It still hurts to bend, roll etc. but walking is easier.

I've got a feeling my LOs head may be engaging though? I feel a hell of a lot lighter, breathing is the easiest it has been for ages, I'm lower and I feel like there is something stuck in my vagina! I'm getting worried!

OH is getting worried too he wants me to pack a hospital bag with all the little scares we've had over the past couple of days!


----------



## 5-a-side

Probably a sensible idea LM just to have your bag prepared in case of any type of hospital stay. 
MM - Date night sounds fun no matter what you decide to do together. Think I'd ask for a date breakfast just to make sure I really am awake lol

We accepted an offer on our house. They want to be in by 2nd week of december. We dont think we will be able to get a mortgage at the moment so it looks like staying with MIL for a while while we get sorted out. MIL....hmmmm, I see me having lots of issue living there and of course being that bit close to EDD I'm already dreading the thought of it all.


----------



## LM2104

Great that you got an offer 5! Rubbish timing to be out though. I don't have a MIL (she passed away about two months b4 OH and I got together) so cant comment on that issue...

Although due to OH having his new job and the amount of rent we have to pay we are considering moving in with my nan who is disabled (and often quite grumpy) and only uses the downstairs of her house, as it will be more financially viable and we would be able to save for a deposit. Dont like the thought of living with someone else again though!


----------



## kezz_howland

Hi everyone hope you're all okay! Sorry i've been MIA for aaages (or at least it feels like it!) I'm so tired at work nowadays that i come home, eat and sleep literally... there is nothing else in my life!! 

I measured my uterus today (seen as no-one at hospital or midwife has done it so far) and from just under breastbone to pubic bone it's 37cm. Am I measuring from the right place? Slightly concerned that i'm so big! People keep asking if i'm having twins. OH has decided He'll be arriving in 3 weeks then... lol. I'd be happy for him to as i'm sick of being pregnant now, but at same time I don't want any health problems for him, so prob best not to wish him out!


----------



## K477uk

Kezz.. You need to measure from the top of your uterus.. which you should be able to feel - but it's not necessarily at the bottom of your rib cage. Don't worry about measurements - I would wait for a MW to do it - and in any case they are often wrong!


----------



## daisybby03

Just jumping in to say Emily can regulate her own body temp now! Mommys big girl:)
Nathan is still struggling with pneumonia. but is making progress


----------



## chobette

Alright Emily! That's great news. I am hoping Nathan gets over the pneumonia soon. How have you been doing, work and recovery wise? xx

Kezz, not sure exactly, but he measured from the top of my pelvic bone to the top of my uterus when he measured my fundal height, it was measuring 29cm when I left the doctor's yesterday. You can normally feel for the top of the uterus with your fingers, although the midwives and doctor's normally find it spot on. I can't really tell sometimes. 

LM - sounds like you would have your own space at least away from her. I understand about not wanting to live with someone else, we are living with my MIL to help out with rent, seeing as we are back on one income again. It's been so much fun (sarcastic) :haha: I would pack it as well, better to be safe then sorry. After we see what family members give us at our shower next week, I will start to slowly pack my hospital bag, probably adding pieces bit by bit. xx 

5- Good news on the offer, I live with my MIL and can sympathize. She's not horrible, but there are a lot of personality differences between the two of us which causes friction at times. xx


Everything is okay here, had my 28 week appointment yesterday. Met a doctor I finally liked and will try to schedule my appointments around his time. I now go in every 2 weeks. Ultrasound to check placenta previa is next week and baby shower is Saturday. Time is going by quickly for me, for now .. 
Doctor gave me 3 scenarios, all resulting in a c-section. 
If I have bleeding between now and 34 weeks, I would get steroid shots and deliver
If I have no signs of trouble, can do an amnio to test babe's lung development and deliver him at 37 weeks -- if asthma and pelvic pain gets unbearable. 
Or do a csection at 39 weeks if I have absolutely no problems


----------



## daisybby03

i recovered so easily from my c-section. it was wonderful. im working 3 days a week and its nice to be back, but cant wait till babies r home so i can take my maternity leave them


----------



## Jetset

I have only just found this... I am due on 29th January and can't believe I am 28 weeks already. We are still not organised really, we still have the nursery to paint (we now have the flooring down) and start moving the furniture in. I also have not bought much clothing etc for the baby but I have finally had to buy a size bigger clothes for myself as I was starting to look rather trussed up!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Chobette - Sounds like we'll both by c-sectioning then! I'm relieved they said I could have one in the end. Dreaded the thought of trying to deliver naturally. Are you happy about having one?

Daisy - I'm so happy your babies are doing well. Has there been any mention of them being able to come home in the near future? Do you think Emily will be coming home before Nathan?

I have 6 weeks of work left and then I am a free woman for a good 6 months! I can't wait. Been worrying myself a little yesterday and today as baby doesn't seem to be as vigorous. I'm still feeling him fidgeting and moving around, and a few kicks, but just not as hard and frequent as they were a few days ago. I'm trusting that as long as i'm still feeling him moving around and kicking he must be fine, and trying not to worry myself too much!


----------



## kezz_howland

OMG! I just got the most weird pain shoot through my tummy - felt like he'd grabbed the umbilical cord or something and yanked on it! Like a tug behind my belly button. Yikes!

ETA: obviously his umbilical chord isn't near my belly button - just thought i'd better put that in in case anyone thinks i'm really daft! lol


----------



## Maz1510

Hi Ladies! 

This post has its slow days! , i have been MIA for ages thought there would be loads to catch up on!

Daisy - glad to hear the twins are doing well! I cant belive you can even go back to work this soon, here you cant work for 2 weeks after giving birth by law. 

Kezz, great news the docs have said yes to section, at least that one less thing to worry about and you can look forward to your birth experience! Dont worry about size of uterus. measuring big is not the issue and often the uterus is not the top of your bump (organs have to hide somewhere)

I have been signed off this week, spent a night in hospital as had yet another bleed, thought i had come through the worst but then hey presto! All ok tho. Baby extremely active and highly likely will remain breech (as v.v.active and have increased fluid) and require ECV. i hope not but looks likely. I really hope i do not end up with elective c/s!! 

Anyhoo, so DH has finally realised that i am 7mth pregnant and i cant do everything as i do!! So maybe i wont have to cook and clean now... haha.. well see! 
On the plus side the nursery is on its way and the furniture is coming next week, i cant wait. i just have to wait for shower so i know what else i have left to buy. 

Anyways, hope you are all ejoying the 3rd tri!! hehe! Not long to go!! xxx


----------



## chobette

Kezz -- Yes it looks that way huh? I am the same as you, terrified of giving birth naturally. I have mixed thoughts on having a c-section, I am a huge organizer and like to know when things will happen, which you obviously can't do with a natural birth, but still wouldn't mind experiencing it. Another pro to having a section is my husband only gets a week away from work and wouldn't want him to have to use most of it while im in pre-labor or false labor for that matter (we share a car and he's the only one who could get me to and from the hospital). So, overall, I am really okay with having a c-section. 
I have also felt the pulling feeling, makes you think what the heck the baby is doing in there :haha: 
6 weeks is not long now! I have been off work since 23 weeks, so I have been pretty bored in that sense. 

Hi Maz! Hope your baby turns so you don't have to have an elective section. Hopefully you won't have to do much and your OH gives you a break.
I live with MIL and DH, my DH works full time and my MIL is disabled, so I am the only one who takes care of cooking and cleaning, so no break for me. 
What furniture did you order? We have our shower this Saturday, when will yours be? xx


----------



## chobette

Also, is anyone noticing an increase in their LO's movement? My son never seems to sleep anymore. Watching my bump, it looks like he keeps flopping around in there. When does the movement lessen, does anyone know? xx


----------



## LM2104

Hi all...

Glad you and baby are ok Maz, must be very scary for you! Try to take it easy.

Chobette my LO doesn't move much in the day, or I'm too busy to feel it, but at night it goes crazy, esp about 9pm and 1am!!

Well physically Im starting to feel better but mentally I'm so stressed and exhausted. Turns out because OH is classed as working as self employed its probably going to be harder to sort everything out with the council. We cant really afford to live here anymore, but cant find a way to get out of our tenancy, the landlord is 7 months late doing a gas safety check, and the pipe under the kitchen sink has broken so my kitchen look like a swimming pool!

sorry for more moaning, hope you all have a good day!


----------



## daisybby03

I have no idea about the work thing and not being allowed to go back till a certain time. I waited a week and a half:) I really do feel good. I only work 3 blocks from my house. I do drive but at least it is not far. 

Babies are doing good. Nathan is starting to really show improvement..slow, but still improving. I got to hold him last night! It had been about a week since I got to hold him. He was just as sweet and snuggly as he could be:) I swear he was "rooting" on me when he was on my chest. Emily is doing great too. I am so proud of my babies!

Here is Emily & Nathan from last night
 



Attached Files:







339299_10150452180279783_501234782_10539332_378626499_o.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 13









331162_10150452030149783_501234782_10537930_599889133_o.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mmcheek1

well i went to the doctor today baby is measuring 2 weeks bigger then my due date and i am dilated a finger tip already. they said there is a possibility Wesley will be a Christmas baby or just a chunky monkey. i have to go in 7 days and have my 3 hr GD test. the doctor says he thinks there is a good possibility since at one point baby measured a week little and he has made up that week and surpassed by 2 weeks so we will see. he is however still breech and was told today if he does not turn by time he measures 36 weeks which we are measuring 32 now that he prolly wont turn becuz he will be to big and i will have to have a c-section. i dont want to have one since i have never had one. i think i would be less likely to go a little early if he is breech and they would be less concerned about how big he is if they plan a c-section since the concern with GD babies is that their shoulders will get stuck. so how is ever one else


----------



## mmcheek1

oh my asthma is acting up now though my o2 was low so they changed my meds and i have to go to a specialist. i have had the hardest time breathing lately with my meds my o2 is usually 100 percent but today i was at a 75 and i am athletic which normally help


----------



## KristelB

Hi ladies! Hope you all are doing well. Sorry no time to catch up on everyone but just wanted to say hello and give you a little update on me.

Been CRAZY been organizing the house. Things are coming along slowly. More garbage having to be thrown out everyday and less boxes so we're (I'm) getting there. Hubby had a job for about 2 1/2 days but it was such a bad place he quite. So right now we are both incomeless. He's trying to find a new job though and I'm trying to be supportive of him. Thank goodness we have our savings.

Had my check up with my obgyn - it's been since Aug since I seen her since I just met her in August when I was home on holidays at that time. Baby's head is down, says its quite big. Says I shouldn't put on much more weight?! How is that possible with 9 weeks to go and 2 baby showers, Christmas, New years, etc?!!! Got my hospital papers, so going to bring that in next week on my next check (guess I am getting close now that I have to go in for a check up every 2 weeks!) Will set up a time to see the hospital - exciting!

Had baby shower #1 on Saturday - the one my mom threw for me. It was crazy busy trying to get ready for that because I helped my mom prepare for it. But it was a lot of fun and got some really great gifts from our guests. Baby shower #2 is this Saturday. Will try to update you guys after that. 

As for baby's nursery, haven't had a chance to do much with that but going to probably tackle that tomorrow. 

Take care everyone!! The weeks are just flying by!!


----------



## g1zm0h

Woo!! I don't know how I missed this one :)

Sign me up for my EDD of January 1st!! So exciting!! 8 weeks (maybe??) to go!!


----------



## mmcheek1

welcom glz:winkwink:


----------



## 17mummytobee

Hi :) just an update. Went into premature labour on monday and just got out the hospital. They managed to stop the contractions and gave lO some steriods for his lungs. He just needs to keep cooking! Hope eveyone is well xxxx


----------



## lintu

:hi: g1zm0h

:hugs: 17mummytobee, Hang on in there baby

Anyone getting very painfull kicks/movement from LO ?? My tummy aches sooooo much some days and some of the movements actually make me yelp


----------



## 17mummytobee

lintu said:


> :hi: g1zm0h
> 
> :hugs: 17mummytobee, Hang on in there baby
> 
> Anyone getting very painfull kicks/movement from LO ?? My tummy aches sooooo much some days and some of the movements actually make me yelp

Thankyou :flower: xx


----------



## chobette

17mummy - saw your post, please take it easy. LO stay in there!! 

Lintu - I don't get strong kicks, but strong punches (he is breech). He likes to nestle near my right rib cage and roll himself around and can feel him stretching right there. When he does kick it can be painful down there. xx 

How's everyone doing? I woke up from my nap with tightening which lasted for about an hour, happening every 5 minutes or so. I am thinking they were BH's and aren't that noticeable now, so let's hope it has stopped for good. xx
On a good note, we have our ultrasound Thursday and baby shower on Saturday. We will only have about 10 people in attendance, but I think it will still be nice. xx


----------



## LM2104

Lintu I dont get painful movements, but sometimes when LO is shifting its body around, it can make me feel quite queasy, like having butterflies when your nervous.

Am thinking of making a MW/docs appointment as I think I my depression might be coming back and Im really worried about it progressing into postnal depression once the baby is born.

17mummy - fingers x'd for you hope you can keep baby in a bit longer.

Good luck for scan Chobetter and hope your baby shower goes well.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

17mummytobe - LO stay tight in there! i hope your keeping well, just relax xx

How is everyone? i cant believe how far we have all come! it seems crazy. i also get painful rolls but i love them because it keeps me reassured :haha: it makes me easier knowing all youse are getting the same feelings etc

xx


----------



## mmcheek1

my baby is breech also and i get painful blow to the vaginal area and a few days ago i peed on my self. i have to go in for a breathing analysis in two Mondays from now my asthma is full blow now i am wheezing all the time and my normal 02 level is 100% but now its 70% which isn't horrible for some but for me i have always been athletic which has help but this is a significant change and not great for baby if i cant breathe well.


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: ladies, after getting all emotional last night about how painfull my little sprouts movements were, I think it may have moved!! Im getting kicks in all new places this evening, which is fab cos my right side is still super sore from yesterday/today but tonight they are all high up on the left, please let this mean sprout has turned or in the process of doing so, pls pls pls pls


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Daisy - aww nathan and emily are gorgeous! im really pleased they are doing so well, good on you going back to work so soon! i think it will keep you busy until you take mat leave when the babies come out :D i bet you cant wait! how long will you be having off on maternity? xx

mmcheek - :flower: i hope your baby turns for you hun! we have our 31-32 week scan tomorrow to see if our baby is still breech. i dont mind either way aslong as baby and i are healthy. :) good luck.. yeh baby kicks me in the floof quite often, and ive been dribbling too oops! xx

welcome glz xx

AFM - baby is quite active this morning! im so looking forward to going away this weekend! spend some quality time with dh i cant wait!.. and the excitement will start in the morning when we see baby again! ooo 8 1/2 weeks to go eek how exciting xx


----------



## Jetset

It is the first time I have started feeling pressure up near my ribs today... It bloody hurts! I am a little conscious as I cracked a rib coming off one of my horses back in February and it can still feel tender when I press it. But she seems to only be asserting pressure on my right hand side (the cracked rib was on the left) so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## daisybby03

my twins are doing so good!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







phone.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lintu

:hugs: Daisy they are super cute


----------



## 5-a-side

Awww, just look at Emily's little bow :oneofeach: They sure seem to be growing Daisy :cloud9:


----------



## mmcheek1

i am swelling up like a blow fish really uncomfortable still doing exercises to spin the baby but laying off the workouts. i have to take my wedding rings off and my gym shoes dont fit. i am reduced to flip flops and ballet slippers


----------



## chobette

So cute Daisy!!

Well ladies, had my ultrasound yesterday and Connor is weighing in at a hefty 3lbs 11 ounces at 29 weeks (the 90th percentile). He has always measured a week ahead though, as my dates are probably off by a week. If he continues to gain a half a pound or so a week, he'll be about 9lbs... WOW. My placenta moved away from my cervix, after it was originally thought to be completely attached, and now may have to deliver naturally. Not sure how that will work with my pelvic being tilted and all my other problems, I can't fathom going over my due date with all that's been going on :( 
Will see what the doctor says next week I guess. 
Won't be on much tonight or tomorrow, finishing party favors for the baby shower that's tomorrow.

xx


----------



## mmcheek1

my uterus is tilted and i have delivered 4 natural births and one of my kids were 9lbs11oz, youll do fine


----------



## Princesskell

mmcheek1 said:


> my uterus is tilted and i have delivered 4 natural births and one of my kids were 9lbs11oz, youll do fine

Phew 9lb11-well done you!! I was 9lb8 so worrying if baby will be as big! X


----------



## Jetset

How do you know estimated weights? 

I was 6 lb 2 and my husband was 9 lb 10 :o


----------



## 17mummytobee

Contracting again :/ and feeling a lot of pressure down there and some shooting pains. Also had the runs all day. Will I make it to a honeydew do you think?


----------



## chobette

mmcheek - wow, big baby. I have weak bones and don't want to harm myself further by delivering him if he's going to be that big. We'll see what she says next week, but I won't do it with my hips and pelvis being the way they are if I have it my way. I have uneven bone lengths which affects my hips and pelvic bone. I can barely walk as it is. 

Jetset - they enter measurements in when they do a growth scan and they can estimate by the baby's length. 

17mummy - take it easy hon, let's hope babes stays in there longer xx :hugs:


----------



## 17mummytobee

On the monitor and contracting. Had a speculum and she says there's watery discharge but doesn think my waters have broken xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

17 why dont they keep you for a bit


----------



## 17mummytobee

They might be keeping me till moday to get a scan


----------



## K477uk

Hope baby stays put 17! 

I did read everything but have instantly forgot it all!!

I'm so shattered... How is everyone?


----------



## siobhan 20 x

got my 4d scan yesturday at 31weeks+4days
the woman said he weight is 4lbs 4 ounces she said its just abt rite
said he looks chubby they think he gonna be abt 8lbs
lil pic


----------



## LM2104

How r u and baby 17?

Lovely pics siobian!

I've been having braxton hicks all weekend and have alot of pressure on my bum, feels like its going to split in two....I only remember feeling like that in labour with Annie.

I'm going to try and get a MW appointment for tomorrow, not meant to have one until 34 weeks but as I've only seen her 3 times in 31 weeks I've got a lot I want to discuss with her.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Hey all :) 
Turns out the "viral infection" they told me I had and gave me paracetamol for is actually hyperemesis and had caused me to become so dehydrated my bp dropped low and caused me to begin contracting. They have put me on anti-sickness meds and upped my iron to thee tablets a day. Joy! Get my appointment to see the consulant on monday and will se what she says. 
Having quite a lot of brown discharge sorry for the tmi looks like the end of a period. Light brown and mucky. Wonder if its from the speculum yesterday? Or if its the start of my show? :flower:


----------



## chobette

17 -- Wow, glad they got everything sorted, I have hyperemesis and know how sucky it can be. Did they say it caused your iron levels to be low? I haven't been on iron supplements, but need to discuss it with my doctor this week. Keep us updated, hopefully it's just from the speculum and your babes stays in longer. xx 

LM - I have been feeling that pressure as well down there on my bum. It started for me about a week ago, at the scan he was head down and seems like he would be putting pressure on the colon, which would make sense for the pressure there. 

siobhan - He's gorgeous! My baby was measuring 3lbs 11oz at 29 weeks, so it seems like your baby won't be as big, I think I just have one heck of a chunky monkey on the way, they said if he averages a half a pound or so, he could be about 9lbs if I make it to full term.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou :flower: well my iron at booking was 10.7 and then at 28 weeks bloods was 9.3 however in a week its gone to 8.7 I guess because I was being sick so much I wasn't keeping the iron tablets down. If your hyperemesis is really severe would they consider enducement? Xx


----------



## chobette

17mummytobee said:


> Thankyou :flower: well my iron at booking was 10.7 and then at 28 weeks bloods was 9.3 however in a week its gone to 8.7 I guess because I was being sick so much I wasn't keeping the iron tablets down. If your hyperemesis is really severe would they consider enducement? Xx

I am not sure, something to ask your midwife/doctor. Mine has been tolerable with the help with the anti-sick medicine, it keeps everything down at least, but still get nauseous. I need to ask my doctor about my iron levels, fainted before getting blood work done Thursday at my scan, so not sure if I am anemic or have low or high blood pressure. xx


----------



## chobette

Ladies, had my baby shower and it went well, all but one person showed up. We enjoyed a nice meal, played a couple games, had yummy cake, and got gifts from relatives. It was nice after rushing around in the morning and was stressed out until it started. Here's a couple pictures, some of the gifts we received, 3D scan photo, and my 29w3d bump photo xx
Hope everyone is doing well xx :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3456.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3468.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8









29weeks3D.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6









29w4.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## windle05

hi all sorry havent been on here for a while, been trying to deal with this depression and sciatica.

havent had chance to read through all the posts i have missed, thanks to the new set up it was taken of my subscriptions so i assumed it had been a quite thread lol

congrats to the prem mummies, hope they r growing strong and home soon.

just a quick update from me, been signed off since i was around 23 weeks with sciatica and told i have pre-natal depression. so far, been able to cope reasonably well as my hubby has been off for the past month with back problems to, prob due to carrying my fat ass off the sofa lol. anyway, had my 1st session with a councilor last monday and was suppose to have them weekly until mid dec but had a letter that said the woman i had seen had to pull out so im back to square one waiting for another councilor to get in touch.

had a bit of a scare last night, had to go to hospital with severe stomach cramp with pins and needles and minimal movements so went up for precaution, no explaination for why but still have the same pain? very odd but baby is ok so i will cope with it, prob wind anyway lol 

hope everyone is ok, not long to go now, cant wait to see more birth stories to freak me out lol xx


----------



## mmcheek1

hey i have a question and ladies please answer is anyone else have gobbs of mucus that looks like snot


----------



## chobette

mmcheek - I have noticed more discharge, not sure if it looks like that though, but definitely have a lot more mucus than before. 

windle - sorry you are having a rough time. Glad that babes is okay, sounds like baby could be laying on a nerve and could be causing that feeling. I get sharp pins and needle pains on my bump when my son moves occasionally, and lately when he moves I have tons of pressure on my lady bits. xx


----------



## K477uk

Windle - glad everything is ok with baby and hugs to you - you're on the home stretch now! Xx

Mm - mines gone all snot like - I had it last time... Is normal!

I have less than 6 weeks left at work and I cannot wait! I am so shattered I can't do anything else during the week!


----------



## LM2104

I went to see MW yesterday and have been referred for talking therapy. As I had PND depression before and am feeling low again MW thinks it best to try and nip the feelings in the bud asap.

Baby is fine though, good strong heartbeat and still head down but floating free.


----------



## lintu

Mm yep iv had that for a few weeks know


----------



## truly_blessed

Is anyone thinking of taking raspberry leaf tea (or capsules), I'm finding contradicting advice as to when to start drinking/taking it. I'll try anything if it's going to help labour.


----------



## Rees

Hi girls, I really am bad at checking in, Eek!

I'm now catching up from several weeks ago so I thought I'd just say hi :waves: before I make a start, I'm now on my 3 weeks holiday before my maternity leave starts so I am once again a lady of leisure/full time mummy to Tegan again, which feels amazing :)

Right, I'm off to start catching up :)


----------



## lintu

ladies can I ask som advice i dont know if i should ring the MW or not, I dont wanna be a neurotic pregnant person whi rings every 5 mins.

Didnt have a lot of movement yesterday but got some, put it down to baby having a quiet day :shrug: got home check HB and everything was fine, then in the night i had a big movement that woke me, dont know if it was baby turning or not :shrug:

But this morning iv had next to nothing since i got up at 7?? iv bought some cherry coke and still nothing, I dont want to mither but im starting to stress now :(


----------



## Rees

(I've had to go several weeks back so a lot of you have probably forgotten all of this :) )

5 - how's everything going in your household now? I don't think you could have done anything differently than you did hun, at least they knew you'd be having another baby and spoke to them about it first, which I think is amazing!

Kristel - Lovely furniture for the nursery, hope you're loving your new home :)

Daisy - :hugs: Love the pic of you holding Emily :)

Kat - I've been dry down there, and even using lube it all gets soaked in so no DTD for us *sigh*

Kezz - WHOA!!! Lovely bump you had at 27 weeks! I now feel so small even though my family told me yesterday I was looking huge!

LM - yay for OH finding a job :) Must be such a relief!

21 - I'm also fretting over having a toddler and a newborn and which way to feed Jago, I want to feed him myself, but I'm thinking formula or expressing might be a better way so that I can still spend some nice proper time with Tegan. I have friends who have little babies and she seems to like them so I hope she likes her little brother!

mm - :hugs: I bet you don't look like a beached whale and I'm sure your OH really does find your current look sexy :) we have to do it doggy as everything else is just so uncomfortable!

Chobette - 'they' say that every pregnancy is different, with DD I had such a smooth pregnancy, this time round it's felt horrendous, I have very random morning sickness and more aches and pains than last time around, but I also have a VERY active little boy growing inside, whereas his sister was very lazy :)

For those feeling awkward with baby moving when getting frisky, I've waited until he's gone back to sleep and is quiet before doing anything :) Not that it's happened that often tbh!


Daisy - I love seeing all the pics of you and your precious little bundles :) The one of you and your hubby side by side with the twins is lovely :)


I'm only now up to page 160, but have to jump in the shower and get ready for a play date in the park with my friend and our girls :) I WILL make it back on later as I'm sticking my netbook on sleep and leaving the page up where I've got to :) So far I've also done updates to the front page :)

Hope everyone is well and has a good day xx


----------



## Rees

lintu - just seen you last post, if you're worried ring you MW or the office, even if it's to get some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

If you're stressing them, I would ring hun. Ava was quiet on Sunday, not much movement at all and I contemplated ringing the maternity ward but it was late so held off as I had felt some movement, just not as much as usual. 

Anyway she started moving a little when I went to bed then by 10am yesterday morning she was wriggling all over everywhere and was really active all morning. She's been the same this morning as well. She's always had a few busy days then a quieter day so I calmed myself down knowing that.

They won't think your pestering going in and you'll feel much better so don't feel bad about it.


----------



## mmcheek1

lintu your baby who gives a damn what they think go to L&D


----------



## daisybby03

I agree. Thats what the midwifes are there for! I was going to L & D weekly my last month and calling all the time. Glad I was b/c I was in labor the last time.


----------



## lintu

thanx guys, after my post i had a few little movements, my LO does this too me has busy days then goes quiet, done it all the way through.

I thought I would keep my eye on it, anyway had a few movements during the afternoon, came home and used my doppler and got a reaction to the cold gel!! anyway hb is down low and still around 148 so im taking it as a good sign and hopefully the HB being down low means LO has turned and is no longer breech fingers x'd, will find out at my next MW app on Friday :hugs:

has anyone thought about or trying a perineal massage?? been thinking i may start, cant hurt right :shrug:


----------



## Rees

Right, I'm back :) Took Tegan to the park, should have put her wellies on her, never mind, she's muddy now! :)

17mummytobee - :hugs: Your baby boy sounds like he's causing a whole lot of worry for you. Hopefully now they've found the reason why you were contracting it won't happen again until he's ready to come out!

Daisy - awww! Nathan smiling is so so cute :) and you look so happy cuddling both babies at the same time :) Can't believe you're back to work already, but it does make sense to go back now for a bit while they're still in hospital and then have good time off with them when they come home. I love the pink bow in Emily's hair and Nathan in his blue hat :) They're so adorable and seem to be growing well :)


mm - :hugs: it's always the way that baby moves as soon as we go to see someone to check them out! Hope you don't end up with GD :( If Wesley is breech he can still turn, I was a breech baby and the drs turned me 3 times, each time I flipped back and then my mum went into labour and I turned then, so it's not too bad if he is breech :hugs:

Lintu - lovely 28 week bump :)



LM2104 said:


> My body is a bit confused... I have the pelvis and bladder consitiution of a 90 year old year woman and the spotty face of a 15 year old!

:rofl: I love this :) such a good description :) you PGP sounds like hell, especially with a toddler and all the madness they bring :hugs:

Princess2406 - :waves: hiyas, sorry I've been awol, will add you to the first page :) 

5 - :hugs: Yay for selling the house but boo for having to stay with the MIL :(

Jetset - :waves: Hiyas! Have added you to the front page :)

Maz - :hugs: Sounds like baby is giving you a hard time too, any progress with your fella doing more around the house?

LM - how long is your tenancy for? All we had to do was give a month in our old place but we'd been there 2 years, I hope it gets sorted soon!

g1zm0h - When I was editing the front page I found that I'd put you in but didn't know the bump colour so that must have been from the first thread we had :) but hi! :waves:

Kristel - you're life sounds so busy and hectic! I don't know how you're managing to get through it all :)

chobette - sounds like you had a good scan! Sometimes the growth estimates they make are completely wrong, so he might be smaller than you anticipate :) Your gifts from your shower look amazing, I love the high chair :) and I have bump envy!!!

siobhan - wow, amazing scan piccies! He has such a cute face already :)

Windle - big big :hugs: hun, I know it's hard, but your fella being home seems to have helped, I'm hoping that being on my leave now is going to help me, knowing I have anti-depressants at hand has helped me so much, and I'm talking to my family about it and how I'm feeling and just generally making people more aware and that seems to help me. :hugs:

LM - :hugs: for you too, I hope the talking therapy works for you, I refused it and wanted the drugs after having counselling years ago for depression, however I might go back and speak to the doc about it all again.

mm - Last week I had major pains and felt a little dribble, went to the toilet to wipe thinking "holy shit, my waters cannot go now!" but it was clear sticky discharge that resembled snot!

Have attempted to edit this somewhat as I replied several times to different people, but then the more recent stuff didn't seem to fit with the rest of what I was saying so I gave up :)



Right, well, my update I suppose! I'm now on my winter hols/maternity leave, my OH is still unemployed but I won't be effected by low pay until Feb so that takes the stress off the money situation a little bit! I've had my fair share of aches and pains over the past few weeks, some where I had bad braxton hicks which were then coming from my back which really made me worry.

Only one boob seems to have small leaks, the left one where I had mastitis after Tegan is the one that doesn't leak and I'm concerned about how it'll affect breast feeding, but my MW says not to worry and that it is early days yet and how my left one might start doing the leaking instead of my right! Although I haven't attempted to stimulate them yet to see if I can get anything out of them!

I am tempted to just bottle feed but I think it's all going to depend on what happens when he's born.

My bloods have come back fine and I was amazed when I got the all clear for GD! I was certain that I was going to have it this time round but happy to be proven wrong :)

Jago is head down but still free, I can't imagine he'll engage much before I go into labour, but at least he is head down :) My uterus measured 33cms last week when I was 30 weeks, my family think I'm getting big but I don't see that myself, I think I'm a lot smaller than with Tegs! He has a lot of movements and he is very strong when he kicks! 

I've only put on about 1lb since the start of this pregnancy, but considering I was 17stone 2lb before I was pregnant I can do without putting too much on, the chicken pox seems to have done wonders for weight loss, as soon as I get home from the hospital after I've had him I'm weighing myself, should be at least one stone lighter! Not what I'd recommend as a diet though :) :haha:

Anyhoo, I've caught up now and will try not to be away for long next time :)

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## chobette

Rees - Glad to have you back, Luckily my hyperemesis is settled by the medicine. Day at the park sounds nice, cold and rainy here though. I haven't had any leaking lately from either breast, I did notice some leakage about a month ago and wasn't sure if it was from my breast or not :shrug: 
My uterus was measuring a week ahead, so at 28 it was 29cm. I imagine it'll be 31cm this Thursday at my appointment. I hope he won't be as big as they say, but I know I am a week ahead on my dates, so that explains why he is measuring big on my scans at least.
Glad you got the clear on the GD, my levels were at 151, which apparantly is not far off from GD levels. I will talk to my doctor again this week about any correlation between that and his size. 

Lintu -- Good idea to keep an eye out and glad you got movement from him. X'ing my fingers that your LO is head down now, I was surprised to find out that my son was head down at our scan on Thursday. Not sure what a perineal massage is? 

Is anyone getting crampy in the abdomen region? It started a couple days ago and feels like I did a couple days before I would get AF? At first I thought it was ligament pain, but it feels different from the normal ligament pain I have been getting.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Reduced movements here all today. Really don't want to be back in l&d. Gawd.


----------



## lintu

chobette, im just assuming LO is head down, I hope hope hope.

a perineal massage is when you massage/stretch your perineal are in a hope that you avoid or decrease tearing!

There are several methods for doing perineal massage. Two are given here.

First of all, wash your hands. Then find a private place and sit or lean back in a comfortable position. Put a lubricant such as KY jelly, cocoa butter, olive oil, vitamin E oil or pure vegetable oil on your thumbs and around the perineum.

Place your thumbs about 1 to 11/2 inches (three to four centimeters) inside your vagina. Press downward and to the sides at the same time. Gently and firmly keep stretching until you feel a slight burning, tingling or stinging sensation. With your thumbs, hold the pressure steady for about two minutes or until the area becomes a little numb and you don't feel the tingling as much.

As you keep pressing with your thumbs, slowly and gently massage back and forth over the lower half of your vagina, working the lubricant into the tissues. Keep this up for three to four minutes. Remember to avoid the urinary opening.

As you massage, pull gently outward (and forward) on the lower part of the vagina with your thumbs hooked inside. This helps stretch the skin much in the same way that the baby's head will stretch it during birth.

Do this massage once or twice per day, starting around the 34th week of pregnancy. After about a week, you should notice an increase in flexibility and stretchiness.

Several research studies have shown this technique to be helpful in preventing lacerations and episiotomy. In 1999, there was an article in the American Journal of Ob/Gyn by Labrecque that evaluated the effectiveness of perineal massage during pregnancy for the prevention of perineal trauma at birth. Women in the experimental groups were requested to perform a 10 minute perineal massage daily from the 34th or 35th week of pregnancy until delivery. The massage consisted of introducing one or two fingers three to four centimeters into the vagina and applying and maintaining pressure -- first downward for two minutes and then for two minutes to each side of the vaginal entrance. Women were given a bottle of sweet almond oil (Rougier Inc., Montreal, Quebec, Canada) to use for lubrication.

Among participants without a previous vaginal birth, 24.3 percent (100/411) from the perineal massage group and 15.1 percent (63/417) from the control group were delivered vaginally with an intact perineum, for a 9.2 percent absolute difference. The incidence of delivery with an intact perineum increased with compliance with regular practice of perineal massage.

Among women with a previous vaginal birth, 34.9 percent (82/235) and 32.4 percent (78/241) in the massage and control groups, respectively, were delivered with an intact perineum, for an absolute difference of 2.5 percent. There were no differences between the groups in the frequency of sutured vulvar and vaginal tears, women's sense of control and satisfaction with the delivery experience.

The authors concluded that perineal massage is an effective approach to increasing the chance of delivery with an intact perineum for women with a first vaginal delivery, but not for women with a previous vaginal birth.

Slow controlled delivery is the key to an intact perineum and reduced incidence of laceration. The baby must not suffer any form of fetal distress and the mother and partner must listen closely to the midwife or health care provider for advice on when to push and when to stop pushing. The extra advantage of performing perineal massage may allow the mother to give birth without an episiotomy or laceration.


----------



## mmcheek1

i am measuring about two weeks ahead and little at one time was measuring a week behind so, i caught that week up and then had my normal measurement and now surpassed my measurements by 2 weeks, the doctor says that is a real good sign of gestational diabetes the growth pattern is really excessive. i go in in two weeks which i will be 33 weeks and if i have continued to grow this fast they will have to do a ultrasound. They are absolute on my due date cause i was taken clomid and getting 21 day progesterone draws i had a blood test one was neg the other was pos a week later. my 6 week exam showed baby to be right on target for 6 weeks something about the very first measurement being the most accurate. I am having a terrible time getting my blood results cause the doc that ordered the test s in vacation and they won't let nurses read here in Army health care world, pisses me off.


----------



## mmcheek1

oh and also my baby is what they call transverse and i guess once bay gets so big they wont turn cause the baby is laying hip to hip so, i wish he would turn it is making me scared that the dream of delivering this my natural is fading


----------



## lintu

I know hkw you feel mm, I really really want to be able to have vaginal birth, hope are LO's get their act together and get in the right position xxx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Being kept in again. No accelerations or movement on the monitor. Getting more ctg in the morning and a scan to see what is going on with baby. If he's like this now what's he gunna be like when he's born!!


----------



## Rees

Chobette - hopefully your levels aren't enough to make much of a difference in baby's size!

17 - I hope you started feeling some movements again :hugs:

Lintu - I am so not doing that massage! I didn't with Tegs and only had a slight graze, but I attempted to listen to the midwife as I was pushing and stopped at the right places, I think! And I should be pretty stretched still from having Tegs as she's not long turned 2.

mm - :hugs: there's still time for him to move! I was so surprised to read my notes and find JJ was head down! Hopefully he's just had a little growth spurt earlier than normal and his growth will slow down now.

17 - I think boys are little buggers in general, getting in practice now for when they're older! Hope you don't have to stay in too long!


I think nesting may be kicking in, but then the house is filthy and needs cleaning, I have so much that I want to do but need to spread it for fear of hurting myself doing it all on one day! :lol: I did a massive hoover this morning while Tegan was eating her breakfast and playing and while Daddy slept on the sofa :growlmad: Oh well, he'll just have to change her nappy all day today :)

Hope everyone is good, looks like rain today so I don't think we'll be up to much! xx


----------



## mmcheek1

i received a call yesterday saying my hyperthyroidism is producing low tsh the problem with this is i have been symptomatic for a while fatigue with achey muscles rapid heartbeat and sick to my stomach my hand are so swollen and my feet omg. i am going to doc this week cause in rare cases i could suffer preclampsia or stillbirth. i am worried mostly cause i have been exhibiting those symptoms for awhile now


----------



## Maz1510

Hey Ladies, im finally back in the real world! lol. 
I have been in hospital since sat! :cry: woke up saturday with lots watery loss and blood, went to hopsital and they think my waters are leaking. :cry: not sure if gone gone, or whether there is a hind water leak. either way now i have to have reg check ups and prob be induced just before xmas! :shock:
All ok now, but did start to have tightenings but all gone off now. baby is very active. Scan was all ok. Finally Head down and seems to be staying there. Bloody paranoid now tho every time i feel the pressure n that in my bottom! lol. 

mummy 17 - what have they said about you? do they think your waters have gone?? 
(sorry i think i got the right person there_ tried to catch up but memory is terrible) 

So now im finished for work, way sooner than i hoped, i just hope they let me use a sik note for a couple wks and not make me take my mat leave early! :cry: 

Fx'd baby stays in till at least xmas! i really dont wan tto have to leave it in the hospital. Baby shower is next sat so well see how we go. Suppose i ought to pack a hopsital / baby bag now.. whihc i suppose means i best start buying baby things! lol/ :blush: 

Is anyone thinking of using Hypnobirthing for their birth? I have been going to the classes and although i dint think it was for me im pleasantly supprised. I just hope i will be able to use it as best i can since now i have no choice but to be hooked up to monitors etc. Byebye Waterbirth! :bye: 

I dont think i will be doing perineal massage although clinicially does reduce trauma etc. 

ANyways, hope all is well. keep updating ladies, i have ALOT of time to keep up now! :laugh:

x


----------



## mmcheek1

Maz your is almost 32 weeks along should now be about 4 lbs I think that even thought your scared the little guy has an excellent change at survival so i would jut focus on getting the hme ready and when baby show, baby shows. i mean look at our beautiful twins that were born at 29 week the 2 of them are doing well. i hope that is comforting, just relax crying and stress makes it worse for you believe me i know i have been where you are my little guy at the ime was born 5.5 weeks early weighed 6,2 and he went home in 3 days. we are here for you darlin good luck and smile the end is near for you. jingle bells it is lol


----------



## lintu

Quick update ladies, I gave up worrying this morning and went to labour ward xxx

Baby was a little slow on the monitor but they are not concerned at the moment, they scanned me again and everything looks normal back is at front so all the legs and arm movements are in my back, hence why I'm no longer feeling much :( but wohoo head is down


----------



## 17mummytobee

Well had my scan and he had to kick the sonographer didn't he!! 
He's mesuring perfectly and fluid and blood flow is good. Today he weighs 3lb 6oz at 30+1 and has an estimated birth weight of 7lb 6oz. She couldn't work out the lack of movement so that's one still a confusing thing but he's having a little wriggle now! Ohh and he's still breech but sitting on his feet like a buddah :rofl: 

Hope eveyone is else is doing good! Xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Not been on the thread for a while so had a read and a catch up. 
Looks like the 3rd tri is really shaking things up for alot of us. 

GTT results came back clear so I have been really pleased with that. 
I've grown loads lately, hopefully get a pic tomorrow. I'm 30wk today! 

House sale still going through, they think realistically it could be early January now. So baby Melody better not be thinking of coming early. 

Seeing MW tomorrow, seems really odd that it will only be the fourth time. Having MRSA swabs done aswell. 

Take care everyone and I hope those having problems are being well looked after.

MM - I've been having the snot discharge for a few weeks now


----------



## Maz1510

Thanks mmcheek. Scan shows that little one is already 4lb (Although can be 25% either way in terms of accuracy) But still a good size aleady. Measuring around the 32wks mark. TBH i know if it comes now (still no names - suggestions welcome!!!) it will be ok, but will need a little stay in hospital. and as selfish as it sound i just dont want to have to go home and leave it there... (ok IT sounds horrible doesnt it! :blush:) 

For now it seems quite happy in there, doesnt stop moving around!! At least now it staying head down. i think its engaged now too, as much as i can feel it is but its quite hard to palpate yourself. lol. 

So today i have done nothing!!! I have spend the day answering the phone and the door! lol. And trying to find a name for this little one!!
How hard is it to name a person!! Everytime i think we have a name, DH decides he dont like it! lol. He dont like "old fashioned" names but doesnt get that it needs a name that wont sound crap when its grown up, or wont be cool now but crap in 20yrs time. lol. 

So how is everyone getting on with baby prep? Nursery etc? Am i really slow!? lol.
Where can i get some nice nursery curtains?? Babies r us and Mothercare are not really very much choice.... 

x


----------



## mmcheek1

oh good lintu dont you feel so much better


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm so sorry everyone I have MIA for aaaages! I just can't believe how exhausted I am, my life consists of work, tea, sleep and leaves little time for anything else. 4 weeks left of work after this week. God i'll be glad when i'm done, it is taking it out of me!!

Here's a pic of me at nearly 31 weeks!https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/30weeks5days.jpg

All the kicks i'm feeling are around my belly button or below, so have a feeling he's still breech at the minute. I have midwife appointment next Wednesday tho, so i'm looking forward to that. Will they tell me what position he's in and stuff, or will that not happen to nearer 40 wks? Sometimes it feels like I have a small rodent or something crawling around inside just above the pubic bone (usually when i'm sat) and when i'm stood he's booting me (or punching maybe) in the belly button, which is a little bit painful and feels like he's gonna tear through! lol.

I'm also full of cold this week which has made sleeping even crappier. I'm surprised i'm not depressed the amount of stuff wrong with me, but i'm just mega excited and looking forward to finishing work and having a little rest!

I hope everyone's ok and sorry for being away so long! I'll try and do better - promise! xx


----------



## mmcheek1

spent night in hospital blood pressure was up. i think he turned last night while running away from monitors, well meds made things better and went home and now its off to school


----------



## Beccagal

HI Ladies, 
Hope you&#8217;re all doing well!!
I know I barely post on here but stalk once in a while to check on how you are all doing. 

I'm suffering from the WORST head cold ever and it is the worst during the 3rd trimester. :cry: "Challenged" that's the way I'm feeling. :cry:

Well I found a way of counting down the weeks that's making the 3rd trimester go by SO much faster. 
Rather than saying I&#8217;m 31 weeks I say I have 8 weeks & change left.:haha:

Well, Just wanted to stop in and say Hi in hopes to still be a part of this forum :hugs:


----------



## KristelB

Hello ladies..things are slowing down here for me as I am near done unpacking. Pictures still need to be put up, but I figure to do that in the new year once I've got baby's pictures all done from the pro photographer. No sense in making holes in the wall now and then rearranging photos. I have my 2nd maternity photos next wednesday which are more intimate looking - can't wait! except I have stretch marks beyond belief! yikes!

Trying to catch up last few pages...

Becca  sorry to hear bout your head cold..hope you feel better soon! I think I am going to start saying how many weeks I have left too. The worst is when someone asks you how many months, I never know what to say

mm  sorry to hear bout the hospital stay due to your bp. Youre a trooper for sure with you going to school after all that

kezz  beautiful bump! 

Maz  were in the same boat. No concrete baby names yet. Were not even discussing it were so bad lol. My nursery is near done. Although I still need the mattress, bedding, and a few bits here and there. Coming along for sure

5  I just moved myself and thats with no baby and I cant imagine moving and baby arriving all at the same time. 

17  That is a good estimated weight for baby :)

Rees  take it easy. Take it from me. I just unpacked a whole houseslowly. It gets done even if it is slowly..but it is nice to have everything tidy and clean, isn't it?

Maz  never considered hypnobirthing but am going to Lamaze classes next weekend

Lintu  glad everything is fine and babys head is down for ya

Truly blessed  had the same thing just the other day with minimal movement. Got me all worried. Then yesterday active baby. Seems like baby is active one day, and quiet another. 

Have my obgyn appt this afternoon. Last time I was there 2 weeks ago at 29 weeks she felt my tummy and told me babys head is big and I shouldn't really put on too much more weight which is so silly to me with 2 showers, and the holidays how am I not gonna put on weight? The concern is I am so petite (5 foot nothin!) Hope she doesn't yell at me this afternoon lol


----------



## daisybby03

twins are doing great. Gained a pound since birth and will be a month old on Saturday. Still cant believe I had them 11 weeks early!
You ladies are almost at the end! Not much longer now!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00047.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 13









DSC00037.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 13









DSC00017.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12









DSC00028.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Rees

mm - :hugs: It all sounds so scary, hopefully the symptoms that are appearing will mean nothing :(

Maz - :hugs: I hope baby stays put and that your waters can stop trickling out!

I've thought about hypnobirthing, but last time round my mum kept saying "deeeeeep breaths" and that kinda got me through it, hopefully she won't be working when I go into labour!! Might start seeing what there is on the net though, saw there's a free mp3 somewhere but can't remember where!

Lintu - at least baby is head down now! I get a load of wiggles and elbowing going on now and Jago's back is against the front of my tummy - I lay down the other day and could see exactly where he was lying and could feel his spine - freaky!

5 - MRSA swabs?? But yay for a good result from your GTT :)

17 - cute that he's sitting like a Buddah :)

truly - read your post ages ago about the RLT and kept forgetting to reply, keep thinking about it every time I walk past Holland and Barrett :) I took it from 34 weeks with Tegs, but some take it earlier than that. I've been thinking about taking some again, but I really can't be arsed to go and pay for the capsules and I couldn't stand the tea last time around either!!

Maz - when it comes to the prep for the baby I'm as bad as you! We have nothing for him to sleep in! No nursery or anything, but he's gonna come in with us in his sisters cot, if we can trust her out of it! So we have to buy her a toddler bed (have seen the cutest tinkerbelle bedding to entice her to stay in the bed whenever we get it). We need to sort through all of Tegan's old clothes and wash all the neutral stuff, make space in our room for the cot etc... We have plenty of clothes but they need washing, baby bag needs doing as does mine for the hosp! I have loads to do and starting to get a bit panicky over it all, with Tegs we were sorted by this stage!

As for names - find one you like and yell it out, the full name and see how it sounds :)

Nursery curtains - try ebay! We have blinds in our house and I can't be arsed to paint anything or do anything else! :lol:

Kezz - fab bumpy :) I'm gonna do one on Sunday when I hit 32 weeks as I have one to compare my bump with from last time, even gonna wear the same clothes :) Hope you're starting to feel better now :hugs:

Mm - :hugs: glad you're home again now!

Becca - I love the 8 weeks and change way of counting :) I've started in days and it was quite scary the other day to realise I had 60 days to go!

Kristel - ooooh! 2nd lot of pics :) Don't worry about your stretch marks, or maybe use some foundation to mask them?

Dasiy - I can't believe they're nearly a month old already!!! They're starting to look so much bigger too! Won't be long and you'll be taking them home and the rest of us will start popping :)


I've been sent to bed by my OH, was fine when I woke up, but then bathing Tegs this morning I came over all dizzy and it's been coming and going since 11am. So I'm resting in bed while being on here, starting to feel a bit better but not a whole lot :( starting to hate this pregnancy, all I want to do is start feeling normal and start putting on weight, I've lost 2kg since I was 3 weeks (got on the scales again earlier) I know I'm a big girl and could do with losing a few stone, but that can happen AFTER I've had Jago, not while I'm pregnant! He's clearly growing though, I'm starting to feel massive!

Hope you're all ok and no one is having any more scares! :hugs: xx


----------



## chobette

Daisy - They are looking great! Hopefully not long now before you take them home. 

Kezz - hope your head cold goes away soon, sounds like a lot of us are coming down with something

Maz - How far a long were you when they told you 4lbs? My son was measuring about 4lbs at my 29 week scan, which is around 32 weeks... about 2-3 weeks ahead. Before at my previous 2 scans he was only measuring a week ahead (dates were probably off a week), now he's measuring at least 2 both in scan and in fundal height. Names are hard! Luckily we are having a boy, we had a boy's name picked out since we started TTC. Had we found out it was a girl, we would still be pondering and kicking our feet. We are getting a long with the nursery quite well, we put up our shelving unit last night and I was able to store things away to make it more organized. I think I am slowly starting to nest, but trying to take my time at it since there is sill about 10 weeks or so to go. 

Well ladies, 
Doctor's office called me this morning and informed me my iron was pretty low and they ordered me supplements to take twice a day. I told her yesterday at my appointment I was fainting quite often and my appetite disappeared and now craving ice chips. She sent me for blood work and the results came in this morning. Hope this works
Also - She would not agree to induce me early (fine, fair enough) But it seems like I am being ignored for my concerns with the pain in my hips and pelvic bone. I have uneven bone lengths, which has caused my spine to curve and my pelvic bone to twist, which pregnancy and the relaxins don't help either. I will mention it again when I go back in two weeks and keep bringing it up to see if I can have him no later than 40 weeks or opt for a c-section.


----------



## KristelB

Rees - photographer will photoshop all my stretch marks and imperfections away thank god lol. It's hard to believe you've actually lost weight with the pregnancy...I could use loosing a few good pounds here. I think I'm up 25+lbs

chobette - my iron was pretty low about a month or so ago. I was sent for bloodwork because I was feeling so faint and thats when they found out my iron was too low. My obgyn instructed me also to double on the prenatals (to be perfectly honest, I hadn't been taking anything) I was seriously craving ice chips and still am but I am taking double the prenatals now so it should be ok. Sorry to hear that you feel they aren't listening to you at the doctor. I'd keep mentioning it to them. 

Went to my obgyn appt yesterday afternoon. Seriously it's a quick in and out thing..2 minutes max. She touches my belly, feels around, listens for the babys heartbeat and I'm outta there. Baby's head is still down. No mention of gaining too much weight this time. Have my appt again in 2 weeks.


----------



## mmcheek1

hey ladies been wondering if anyone else is getting ton of wiggles and squirms but not many kicks anymore. i have read this is pretty normal now but i guess i was thinking more like 35+ weeks that would happen


----------



## chobette

Thanks Kristel, I will keep mentioning it every appointment. Right now it's just wait and see. 

mmcheek - I feel a lot of rolls and squirms, but not very many kicks. Maybe they are just running out of room to properly kick?


----------



## 17mummytobee

Just had my dislocated shoulder put back in without pain relief :cry: the things I do for my LO!!


----------



## daisybby03

17mummytobe_OUCH!


----------



## chobette

17mummytobee said:


> Just had my dislocated shoulder put back in without pain relief :cry: the things I do for my LO!!

:hugs: What happened? xx


----------



## lintu

hi guys, sorry not had time to read through but just thought i would ask if anyone else hasnt noticed LO's rountine yet??


----------



## chobette

lintu said:


> hi guys, sorry not had time to read through but just thought i would ask if anyone else hasnt noticed LO's rountine yet??


The only routine I have noticed is whenever I wake up to use the bathroom at like 5am, he gets excited and starts bouncing around. Then when I fall back asleep and wake up he rolls around to say hi. Then naps.... and then is active around lunch....then naps lol. He's generally active around the time I eat, before bed time, 5 am, and then wake up time.


----------



## LM2104

Hi ladies, well Im still having a crappy time of it all. Annie has been ill for two weeks and after seeing 3 docs Ive finally got some antibiotics for her but not before she has passed it on to me!! And she is throwing her night time milk bottle daily... its a general nightmare!

And to top it off I no longer trust my MW. I went to see her about feeling depressed, something I wasnt keen on doing anyway as I feel I am being judged by everyone at the moment, and on Friday a health visitor phoned me and said "your midwife spoke to me and told me you've been feeling low I'd like to come and see you at the house" WTF!!

OH is doing my head in too, he just doesnt seem to understand anything!

Sorry for ranting


----------



## chobette

LM - :hugs: Sorry you have caught what she had, hope both you and her feel better soon. I wouldn't trust her either, that's ridiculous. Sorry you have been feeling low and depressed, I have occasions of this as well, and my doctor told me to stop drinking caffeine... like what good will that do? :hugs: I sympathize and hope things turn up for you soon! xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi ladies,
we went on the tour of the maternity unit last night, was interesting. Though only 2 active birth rooms and 1 pool! So its hit or miss if your the lucky one to be in it at the right time. 
I found it interesting as the MW doing the tour really spoke to everyone as 1st time parents, some bits did sound a bit patronising but maybe that because I have been there before :shrug: 
They've made some lovely updates though and now I just need to convince my MW to let me go to the MW led unit instead of thinking they need to monitor me due to EMCS (they totally disregard dd2 being a brilliant natural VBAC for some reason) 


cant believe how close we are to the end.....who will be the next updating us with a birth announcement I wonder?


----------



## kezz_howland

LM - sorry to hear you're feeling a little low. Can't believe your midwife did that, you should be able to trust that what you tell her will stay with her!

I feel a little down myself at the minute, mostly because i'm just fed up of being pregnant now. I'm uncomfortable almost all the time. He seems to be either on my bladder, or pushed up into some weird place where I can feel a pressure like he's in the way. I'm fed up of work, and just want Christmas to come - am hoping i'll feel more jolly being at work nearer Christmas as it will be more relaxed and fun. Right now I just feel haggered! I've taken the day off today cause i've got a cold too and just wanted a day in bed! Trying not to feel guilty for it!

I can't remember who asked about LO movements, but to be honest i'm not sure about a routine! I know he's awake on a morning when I get up and go to work for a couple of hours, then I always notice him on an evening squirming and he seems to be awake if I wake up in the night to pee. I can't be more specific than that as i'm usually so busy in the day I honestly don't know what he's doing, but he's definitely awake a lot more than he used to be! And it's much more squirming than kicking. I'm always feeling his foot stick out now, and can follow it around my tummy sometimes, and i'll press it and sort of chase it as he moves it! Do still get the ocassional big kick though. All his movements seem to be around my belly button or just above, so I have no idea if he's breech or what at the minute, Hoping my midwife will tell me at the appt tomorrow.

Hope everyone's doing ok!

MM - are you ok? x


----------



## 17mummytobee

Well I'm contracting again. It felt like my waters were leaking and I felt myself getting wetter so went to check and I was leaking brown stuff. They thought baby might of pooed so rushed me round to labour and delivary ward to do some test and a presentation scan. Still breech :/ I'm waiting on a scan to look at the waters and see if he has done a poo. She said my urine is indicative of my waters going or an infection. I had steroids and 4 tablets to stop the labour but they made my bp go very low! 62/54 and also had a shot of pethadine love love love! So in answers to who's delivering next? Maybe me?


----------



## mmcheek1

goodness 17 sounds like your going through alot. i am sorry hun just hold out as long as possible. Kezz I am just like you plenty ready but, i want Wesley to be healthy i had a doctor tell me i have felt these symptoms before as though it was in my head. are you kidding ass whole, you never even seen before so how can you tell me how i have felt 10 yrs ago in my past pregnancies. I went to my asthma doctor yesterday and that doctor was appalled at the obgyn's comments and said that my breathing is at a 56% percent so that is a good indicator to him that my pregnancy is causing a problem with my breathing which fyi causes swelling if you cant breath, heart racing, high blood pressure, headaches so that ass whole better not be in my delivery room when it comes time. i am suppose to be on new med since my respiration being so low can cause me to have a heart attack or Wesley to be deprived of oxygen except the gosh darn hospital has lost my prescriptions and that doctor is not in today. are you kidding me!!!!! i am so mad!!!!!!


----------



## KristelB

lintu - can't say there is a routine that baby goes through. 

17 - you've been having such a heck of a time with this pregnancy :( Hope everything is ok!! 

LM - sorry you're having a rough time with the MW..hope things turn better for ya

5 - we haven't had our tour of the hospital yet..would love to do one of those just so we know where to go, etc

kezz - I know what you mean. Everyday I say to hubby that I am tired of being pregnant. I'm uncomfortable also, people saying how big I am for having 7 weeks left, etc etc. I just want baby out

mm - hope you get your new prescription and start to feel better


As for me. I have my 2nd round of maternity photos tomorrow. I made a list of clothing I am supposed to bring and I don't even have half of it lol I don't even have a vehicle so I have to walk to the store and have hubby pick me up on the way home. Trying to get my act together!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou ladies :flower: there keeping me in another night as I have to have my steriods at exactly the same time to last night so another bruise to add the nice collection on my arse. You should the one from the pethadine :rofl: the doc didn't write up for me to be scanned so waiting on that to. 
All my swabs since 18 weeks have tested positive for candida and they never did anything about it until know as they believe that could be the source of the problem. 
Babies been on the trace and seems happy enough but obviously if he has pooed then everyhing changes I guess xxxx


----------



## LM2104

Good luck 17 - I hope baby is healthy and whatever happens that you are both ok.

Kezz I am so done with being pregnant I have felt awful through most of this pregnancy and I know seeing my little baby is going to make everything better so as soon its ready and healthy so am I!! Work must be really knackering you out I worked until 36 weeks with Annie and she was born at 37 but I dont think I couldve handled it this time :hugs:

I still have a stinking head cold, Annie's antibiotics are working and she is getting better (hopefully enough for nursery tomorrow) but is running rings around me as she now has bundles of energy and I have none lol!

Have this bloody Health Visitor coming around tomorrow which I'm not looking forward to, if I'd have known pouring my heart out to MW would have led to the Health Visitor coming out to check on whether I can look after my daughter (which I assure you all I can) than I would have just stayed suffering in silence.

I hope everyone perks up a bit!


----------



## chobette

17 - I hope your LO stays in there as long as possible, keep us updated on what happens. Thinking about you xx 

All is okay here. How many of you ladies wake up every hour or so to either use the bathroom or with heartburn? I have gone through more tums then I have in my whole life this pregnancy. Iron supplements seem to be making me sick, hoping that it's just my body regulating my blood supply. 
Anyone else anemic? If so, did they put you on medicine or supplements and did they help? 
Also seem to be more knackered, but thinking it's from the lack of sleep and the overall feeling of being ill. I am starting to have what I call "baby cravings" and really am wanting to hold my baby soon. 31 weeks and 9 weeks left and seems so far away. Doctor wouldn't listen to me about having a big baby and my bones being as weak as they are, hoping they listen next time.... she's just the nurse practitioner, but have only been able to see her due to husband's schedule. :shrug:
Hope everyone else is feeling well. xx


----------



## Maz1510

Hi ladies. 

SOunds like every one is having so much fun getting towards to the end now. 

17 - sounds like are going through a similar thing to me. I hope baby has not had a poo. Have they looks at your cervix etc? Sometime it can bleed and the brown stuff is old blood.?? I have to sat that i have never heard of Candida (thrush) being the cause for ruptured membranes or prem labour.?! Either way i hope they keep baby in a bit longer for you. 
I have had the same, My waters are leaking. they think probably a hindwater leak (which is usually small hole behind baby that can heal itself) but either way i am being monitored 2xwk (baby heart etc) and having regular scans to monitor the water levels and bloods to make sure i dont get an infection. Am on antibiotics till the end. Had steroids last week and touch wood no more threatened labour. Soooooo Now i am off work and just waiting. Likely they will induce me 36-38wk all depends on this little one!! What a waiting game!!! grrrrr. 
I am sooooo bored!!!! Everyone is fussing that i shouldnt do anything and i should be resting... meanwhile i am NOT a china doll and quite frankly and bored shitless!! lol. 

I still have so much to do but cant really do anything until the nursery furniture has arrived! Which Toys R US have messed up my delivery and as a result had me crying down the phone at them ( which was annoying as i have planned on complaining+ not crying!!! :blush: ) 

Baby shower is this wk and had really wanted to have the nursery somewhat done, and then at least i can see what i still need to buy (most things)- which doesnt help the stress levels when you dont know when your baby could be coming!! plus im not worrying that no one will show!!! Arghhhhh....

Sorry that turned into a little rant!!! lol. 

Anyhoo..... I cant remember who asked re LO movements.... but my little person doesnt seem to stop!! lol. I notice them all the time. i think it knows i worry abour them more than anything and usually just as i start to think, shit i havent felt anything i get a tiny little kick as if to say "stop worrying mummy!" 
Mainly notice em in morning, any time i eat and when i sit down. (currently having a squirm now) and my goodness when i put my hypnobirthing CD on it goes CRAZY!! :crazy: lol. Kinda cute. Knobbly bits are uncomfortable but at the same time so cute!! lol. 

LM: I hope you are feeling better in yourself soon. Dont be mad at your MW. Often the HV become involved to offer you additional support. Unfortunately your midwife does not always have the time to spend talking to you esp as often as she would like, or you may need and the HV are going to be seeing you much more in the long run so it makes sense to build a relationship with her so you feel comfortable talking to her. She can also refer you on to whomever you may need if need be. 

Anyways, its late i suppose i ought to try and sleep . I spent half the night last night just sitting in my empty nursery in my amazing BF chair (fast becoming my fav seat in the house) just watching the world go by! i woke up and could i get back to sleep!!! :cry: i made up for it tho with a little layin!! hehe! 

Sorry for essay. i dont tend to comment too often then i cant shut up!! lol. :blush:

Take care ladies, keep growing those little snowangels! xxxx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou all for your thoughts :flower: I'm being transfered back to labour and delivary suietes. For some reason the doctor said do I want a c-section or vaginal breech birth and then told me he would reccommend a c-section for a first time mum after 37 weeks accoding to a trial but he doesn't know what's best for prems.


----------



## LM2104

I've been awake since 4am and just dont feel right...

We DTD (sorry tmi) and after I had a few spots of red blood but nothing major and now I have really bad back pain and my tummy aches a bit.

17 how many weeks are you? Have they said if they expect you to deliver or are you still being monitored?

Hope you get your furniture etc sorted MAz. We are nearly sorted just a case of cleaning up the pushchair and moving my bedroom furniture around to make room for the moses basket etc.


----------



## 17mummytobee

I'm 31+1. You know when your in the rroom docotrs stanf there and talk like you can't hear them? They scbu is aware and ready so I guess there just preparing for allexstreams as sbu never been matioed befroe. 
Just had some pethadine and now I'm :colud9: but :cry: because of bubs but pethadine also wants me :rofl:


----------



## 5-a-side

17 - I hope all goes well. Very worrying for you but you're in the right place. And at 31wks baby will go to SCBU for a few weeks until he is strong enough to go home.


----------



## LM2104

Had the Health VIsitor out yesterday and she was useless... her advice to me:

"dont have any more, being pregnant obviously doesnt suit you!"

Had a lot of pains yesterday but things seem to have quietened down somewhat today. Only 53 days to go...


----------



## 5-a-side

LM2104 said:


> "dont have any more, being pregnant obviously doesnt suit you!"

:dohh: What a moron! Who says that?? Not exactly supportive advice is it.


----------



## lintu

thats awfull, silly bint!


----------



## daisybby03

17 mummy- I was told by my doctor a preemie should be delivered by c-section b/c of their weak necks, expecially if they are breached. My daughter was head down but my boy was breached, i delievered them c-section b/c it was the safest.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

kezz- aww thats a lovely bump, it looks about the same size I am which is nice to see as people keep saying im massive! i think im the same size as others at this stage :) x

daisy - beautiful pictures hunny :) they both seem to be doing so well i am really happy for you x

17mummy - ouch your dislocated shoulder sounds painful :( i hope its healing well, your very brave for having no pain relief. well done! x

LM - i hope your feeling better, the midwife should be dealing with your feeling low situation not a health visitor! you havent even had baby yet.. silly woman, i do hope you get sorted soon, and your husband begins to understand how your feeling as that will make it much easier. I also hope your tummy is feeling better too today, i know i panicked after my dh and i dtd for the 2st time, as we werent allowed to for 10weeks because i had a small bleed! Im am appauled at the health visitors comments! cheeky cow! arghhh they make me very angry! x

afm - im doing well, just tired today.. worked until 2 then came home and did some housework! were going to start the nursery tonight or tomorrow i think! eeel im so excited! we have finished our bedroom now so its just a case of getting the paint and brushes out!... i cant believe we dont have that long to go now.. its all starting to feel more real, especially when my dh can now feel baby's full boney elbow and hand/knee movements haha! :D xx


----------



## LM2104

Thanks for your comments ladies, I'm starting to not feel as low now, just taking things as they come and realising I cannot do everything and sometimes you just have to accept things as they are and get on with it. Life is a struggle but we will manage and get through it somehow!

I've had some very sharp stabbing pains down below today and they have taken my breath away at times and the tightening pains have been making an appearance too but I dont think its anything that the hospital would be too concerned about...

Has anyone heard from 17mummytobe? I hope she and her LO are ok


----------



## Rees

Chobette - I hope the Dr listens to you when you next see her :hugs:

Kristel - I'm finally putting on a few lbs now, at long last! :)

mm - I still get plenty of kicks, but I think I'm still stretched from having Tegan, my MW said my uterus is actually quite high position wise because of the amount of stretching it did 2 years ago! He mainly kicks when I'm in bed, the rest of the time I get little bum wiggles and hiccups :)

17 - ouchie ouch!

Lintu - Jago has no routine, I thought he did, but nope! He does get squished by his sister a lot which wakes him up :) We tend to leave the house around lunchtime or just after so I think he snoozes in the afternoon and then wakes up around tea time and naps on and off (always wakes up and squirms during Tegan's bedtime story though :) )

LM - :hugs: I hope you're starting to feel better and that Annie is keeping her night time bottle down :( Don't feel like they're judging you though, they're just trying to help and to nip it in the bud, so to speak :hugs:

5 - that's crazy that they're ignoring your successful VBAC! Stupid midwives  We still haven't been on a tour of the hospital yet, even though I gave birth there last time I have no idea what they offer or where anything is! :haha:

mm - :hugs: That doctor sounds like a complete douche!

17 - :hugs: Sounds as if you're really going through it at the moment! Hopefully they can treat the candida and sort everything out!

Chobette - I wake up randomly through the night and spend ages trying to go back to sleep, didn't go to sleep until 2am this morning, and then woke up about 5 times! Attempted a lie in but couldn't do that as I needed to get up to pee (amazingly didn't need to go between 2am and 6am!) Ended up getting up at half 9ish because I was tossing and turning so much! Not impressed, I need my sleep!

Maz - :hugs: When's the nursery furniture eventually arriving? I've always found crying down the phone makes things speed up delivery wise :)

17 - Hope you and the baby are ok hun and that they're letting you grow him for a bit longer :hugs:


LM - :O I'm shocked at her words! Stick in a formal complaint! :hugs: My MW was brilliant and suggested that I speak to one of the GPs at my practice who's very sympathetic to PND and she was very helpful. I got a letter through yesterday about an antenatal appointment on Monday with the HV, I'm not sure if it's going to be about the PND or the routine appointment where I get my red book, but I have to go to them :(

I have had the same stabbing pains and painful braxton hicks, I just want him out now, or at least for the pain to go away!

Mrs G - I love your avatar :)


I've started on my baby washing :) It's so tiny, I found so much going through Tegan's clothes, today I'm going through them again and sorting them out into sizes and having a look to see what's ebayable! Once her room is sorted through and all the clothes put somewhere else we're putting the cot into our room and her new bed up (can't wait, gonna be so cute and I can actually tuck her in again!) The cot is going at the foot of our bed and Jago is going straight into the cot, don't see the point of buying a new mattress for the cot, as well as a moses basket when he can go straight into the cot :) Tegs had to go into a moses basket as there wasn't the room in our old house for the cot in our room and there was just enough room for her moses basket!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

LM- yeh i have also been getting sharp stabbing pains, like the baby's head is pushing down and stretching the cervix. i believe it to be normal from what ive been told by my midwife.. it feels like someone is jabbing me with a needle when it happens, but i dont think its anything to worry about :hugs:. im glad your feeling abit better xx

rees - aww im going to start washing when the nursery is finished (next fri hopefully!) then i can pack my hospital bag :D.. anything out of the ordinary any body would put in there? xx


----------



## KristelB

chobette - my iron's been low also. I was anemic in the past not quite sure if I am now but my obgyn has advised me to double up on the prenatals. 

Maz - hope you have a wonderful baby shower. I know what you mean about wanting to know what else you need after the shower. I actually did the nursery after the shower and found it worked out really well. We got so much clothes! 

MrsG - very exciting to start on the nursery!

Rees - glad to hear you'e putting on a few lbs now :) I've been meaning to start washing baby clothes but don't know how many I should wash.

17 - thinking of you hun..

As for me - started on my hospital bag. My hospital doesn't provide for anything. So far I have 20 diapers, 20 wipes, 2-3 outfits in newborn and 0-3 (in case she's a big baby), 2 large towels, babys coat as it will be chilly, small baby lotion, lanolin and breast pads. My mom has a brand new cozy dressing gown and nonslip slippers for me at her place. Still need a quite bit more stuff in my bag such as nursing bras, toiletries, etc 

I also had my 2nd maternity photos. It'll take about 2 weeks to see them online. Busy weekend for us as we have our lamaze classes this weekend. This our first and to be honest I've never held a baby in my arms. I'm so nervous about this so this class will hopefully teach me a thing or two! 

My back has been an absolute wreck the last bit. I have some really bad sore areas that hurt even when I walk. I have a massage booked for next Thursday. I'm finding it more and more difficult to sleep. Hard to breathe and uncomfortable.

Anyone thinking about Christmas yet? We started our Christmas shopping last weekend and I've put up the tree and some other Christmas decor. I just love Christmas! We were thinking of having Christmas at our new place but my mom doesn't want me to go through all of that because I would be hosting 30+ people.


----------



## kezz_howland

Well... to add to my misery - OFSTED are coming into school for our inspection on Monday and Tuesday so I worked all night last night, woke up in the middle of the night with a cough and totally and utterly full of cold, and gotta go into work tomorrow to get classroom prepared and plan. I am exhausted... can stress and knackerdness bring on labour? I think at this stage I would choose labour and get this baby out rather than OFSTED and more stress!! I haven't got out of bed yet this morning and OH has gone to Macdonalds to get me a breakfast to make me feel better. Lol.

Does anyone know what's happening with 17? Wonder if they've had to deliver baby in the end? 

I have done most of baby's washing, I just have a pile of lights to do. My hospital bag is more or less packed... no food or drink in there yet though, but got shampoo's and clothes and nappies etc ready.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Hey ladies :flower: 
Things have been a little up and down but I think were sorted for now!
Turns out it was more a case of me trying to labour and LO not being ready. My cervix was soft and forward but not dilating. He switched from breech to transverse and they said it could of irritated my uterus to contract and once I got started I just wanted to keep going! 
In the end I had contractions from monday night till thursday afternoon and have backache now and some contractions are being picked up on the ctg but I can't feel the tightenings just the period pain. 
I had about 4 shots of pethadine and it was amazing ( hoping I deliver vaginally to get some of that! :rofl:) 
I had a scan to chek my waters and doppler flow and that's all good I just mesure massivley ahead on fundal height when he hasn't put on much weight this week but there not to concerned as they said he could be approaching a growth spurt. However on my scan she said my bladder was very full she sent me for a wee and then asked me to hold my bump up :rofl: she then asked me if I lost my plug ( I think I lost it at 30 weeks) and then said she was just going to get someone to come and have a look. She got her collegue in and her collegeue asked me if I lost my plug to and then she said "normally the cervix is located here but they can be located in this area to" so basically my cervix is letting me down to. The consultant said my cervix is thinning according to scan but not dilating. Not really sure what's going on there but they could see the contractions on the scan. She said as he's not engaged she's not worried about him coming yet and the longer I can hang on the better. Got a scan and consultant appointment at 34 weeks and will discuss my option of delivary if he's transverse/breech. I don't think head down is in his dictionary. 
After his steriods all he seems to do is hiccups? Is that normal?
And also does anyone else see the LO "practice breathing?"
As long as I get no more bleeding I get out at 8.30 tonight! :D 
Hipe your all good xxxx


----------



## chobette

LM - I get those pains too, I have to stop in my tracks and a lot of the times I just think OUUUUCH! Lot of times it gravitates towards one side and then the other. :hugs: Glad you are feeling a little better 

Rees - Wow, I haven't even decided when to wash all his things, I imagine like everything else I will wait until the last minute :dohh: We still have a couple things to buy him, but for the most part he's ready in terms of items, but need to wash them. Maybe after the semester is over, in 3 weeks. 

Kristel - that's good advice, the prenatals make me sick, but seems like the iron is doing the same though. I will start my hospital bag later on, need to pick up a couple things to put in there still. I should get some of the lanolin cream, I suppose our hospitals don't provide that either. Looking forward to seeing the maternity photos! We started our Christmas shopping, we aren't buying a whole lot this year, and we only have maybe 2-3 things left to buy for family members. I bought my husband's gift and will buy a couple other things for him. We have our tree up... not a fancy tree though LOL. We don't have any decorations other than the tree and the stockings though. Will be a simple Christmas this year until we can collect more after it goes on sale. Sounds like a nice idea for hosting it, but that would be close to your due date lol, maybe bring in reinforcements to help? 

Kezz - aw, hope it goes quickly, when do you finish work up? Geez, another one with the washing and hospital bag done LOL. I guess I really need to get going on that. xx 

17 - Thats good to hear that all is still well with you and the baby, I hope you get out tonight!! Would they possibly deliver him at 34 weeks if they saw it necessary at your next appointment? Can't believe things are happening so fast. Thinking lots of good thoughts your way! xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou :flower: yup I saw the scbu consultant before I left and they said they want me to hang on till 33 weeks at least ill be 32 on tuesday:D the consultant said if I'm still contracting and still have crippling spd and ligament pains if he's a good weight then they might consider delivary after my scan at 34 weeks. He's back in breech and curled up like a "c" :cloud9: but they have adviced me against having him turned if he's still breech at further scan as my uterus is already so irritated they think it will put me into further labour xx


----------



## LM2104

I had contraction like pains Friday night for about 1 1/2 hours, definately different to BHs but not much since so just waiting to see if I get anymore now.

Kezz my bag is practically packed too, all the baby stuff is in there and my change of clothes, nighties, towel etc etc just need to put in wash stuff and things that I really need until it happens like phone charger and camera. Hope OFSTED goes well, I too would have baby out if I thought it was healthy enough but I know it needs a few more weeks cooking! 
Any news on your C-section yet as I keep seeing on the news about being able to choose if you want a C-section or not now?

17 Im so glad to hear you and your LO are ok!!

Anyone get a tingling feeling under their ribs near the top of their bumps? Its a really strange sensation


----------



## lintu

glad to here your ok 17 :hugs:

LM cant say iv had much tingling??

been to my antinatal workshop today, it was ok little repetative and the uncomfiest chairs in the world but im deffo sticking with gas & air and a birthing pool and labouring on my knees so in that respect glad I went.

DH enjoyed it though, he says he feels more like he knows what to do/expect :hugs:

very sleepy now though :( oh well last full week in work :wohoo:


----------



## mmcheek1

well we went to north Carolina for thanksgiving and my in laws through a shower. we spent like 600 dollars to travel in since it would make her so happy and we prolly got a couple hundred in gifts. its not all about that but i dont think people understand the cost for everything just to please them. she call me fat lady the first words out of her mouth and commented on everything in our lifes especially since we just got a new dog. which is why we paid for a hotel. oh well hopefull everyone else had a fab holiday


----------



## 5-a-side

MM - sounds like she's a bit ungrateful to me. Her loss though isnt it, cant be fun being negative all the time. 
How are you feeling now?

Its mad how close we're all getting to the end.
Been getting quite a bit of mucus now when I wipe, so googled it!! :shock: definitely looks like some of the plug photos but geez some of the images nearly made me sick! How is it possible I've given birth before but never noticed or seen it before? 
With dd2 I had a big bleed at 37wks and had her a couple of hours later. So dont know if its a slow build up or what.


----------



## lintu

I dont think everyone notices huni, may be that you didnt loose last time till the bleed hence why you didnt notice it :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

i am not great but a bit more comfy now thanks for asking 5. my asthma is perfect but on the up swing. i go in today to see if baby is still turned and if i am measuring large still. i am also on crunch time for three weeks left till finals at school for this session. Christmas and my hubby invited all soldiers without family to come to our house and told me after the fact. he knows i am generous so he thought i would be oka with that. i have to say this time not so much i will be 37 weeks pregnant. boy i must love that man. how about you 5 missed talking to you gurl, bet you look preggo now hahah


----------



## 17mummytobee

Does anybody get super regular BHs? Like every 4-5 minutes lasting 30 seconds or so? Or am I pre-terming again? They don't hurt yet....... So I'm pretty confused!


----------



## KristelB

Sorry TMI...I went for a #2 this morning and I simply could not pass it out. I mean, it was there but it hurt so bad I couldn't pass it for some reason (I guess constipation??) Was a horrible pain that made me scream my head off. I'm a little concerned because there was a bit of blood when I finally did pass it but boy was I thinking it wasn't gonna. Has this happened to anyone else?

We went to our lamaze classes this weekend. To be honest, I knew most of what she was talking about but it was helpful for hubby to be there. One great thing that came out of all this for me is that I am now more open to having a natural birth vs for sure getting the epidural. My goal now is not to use the epidural if I can, but will if the pain is horrendous. What's everyone else planning to do? Oh and I also loved the birthing ball! Will definitly use one of those. We're planning to do a seperate class on baby care basics because this is our first and we're not sure really how to take care of baby. Just want to be prepared!

kezz - try to relax a bit because yes, stress can bring on preterm labour. Good for you to start the baby washing. I have yet to do that. But I haven't started the hospital bag like you 

chobette - we're not buying a lot either this year. We simply do not have the funds to give extravagant gifts. So far bought my inlaws their gifts, the 2 six year old boys gifts and that's bout it. Still need to buy my parents, our brothers, my cousin's 1 year old, and 5 family gifts. I think I'm going for something homemade this year for the family gifts..just can't afford it! My aunt decided to have Christmas at her place so now I just have to host our house warming/blessing either on the 10th or 18th of Dec

17 - glad to hear you and baby are doing ok for now. Always thinking of you! 

LM - can't say either that I get much tingling, just a lot of movement that sometimes hurts to be honest

lintu - yay last week of work for ya!

mm - omg I would have smacked her!!! what kind of dog did ya get? It was my dogs 5th birthday on Sunday. Gotta love those mutts :)

5 - I think I've been noticing more discharge these days too..haven't googled it yet, to be honest little afraid to lol


----------



## KristelB

Just noticed my siggie after I posted my last reply...I can't believe I only have 41 days to go!! OMG ahhh it's getting so close now.


----------



## mmcheek1

we got an Australian Sheppard black lab mix we have two black labs already. she is a super sweetie and already showing her smarts. the other flee bitters are pretty sweet too. this was my fault i needed something to get my anxiety about having 7 weeks left down lol. i am crazy but love the fullness of my family what can i say


----------



## LM2104

I've been to the hospital after a bleed this afternoon, got checked and turns out to be cervical ectropion around the neck of the womb - dr said an excessive amount. It is harmless but have been told to take it easy and avoid intercourse.

Baby is fine thats the main thing!


----------



## mmcheek1

well it's practically official that i am having a c-section baby is at a wedged position that doc says is unlikely to change. the room is getting small and the way he is position it could be dangerous for him to be forced. I have delievered two babies before 37 weeks so i have to go every week to make sure there is no dilation. if there is i have to have an emergency c-section. i have a new doctor and he is fab and will be it now for the rest of the time. its almost time guys


----------



## Maz1510

Hi. 

So i had my babyshower on sat - thank god more ppl came than i thought would, i was really worried about that! few didnt that should have etc etc but hey. Had a lovely afternoon and got spoilt. My best mate did an amazing job arranging it all. It was strange, all the little clothes etc makes it that little bit more real that a little person is going to be here soon. 

How soon is a good question. 17Mummytobee _ I am also having "super regular tightenings" but like you im not too sure what is going on. I also already had threatened preterm and waters are still leaking so its highly possible to be preterm... I have noticed that altough they dont "hurt" i do notice more period type lower abdo/back ache witht them but not all of them! very confusing!! ( worse thing is i should have some clue being a mw- this makes me feel silly if its nothing etc but they dont want to ignore thinking i know!) :blush: My paranoid mummy head is definately at war with my mw head! eeeek! 

LM2104 - (i sound like i have everything)but... i also have a ectropian. they are very annoying. pregnancy hormones seem to be making it bleed more and more often. Unfortunately for DH i have know about this since the beginning so i have been sooo terrified of causing a bleed and unnecassary worry that we have not DTD since this little one was conceived :Blush: poor DH he often comments but has been very patient bless hiM!
Good thing is bleed from the ectropian is just incovienient and not down to baby  
Hope it has all settled now. 

cant remember who poss 17mummy but someone mentioned increased hiccups since having steriods to mature babies lungs etc... i have also noticed this, although baby had them before it def has them more now, and i also noticed sometime my belly moves as if it is breathing! lol. its weird! lol. 

Anways enough waffle for now... not long till more babies start arriving.i cant believe we are all nearing te end! For me every day is a bonus, im convinced this LO will come anyday really withing the next wk or 2 if not it will be by xmas! scary. 

How is everyone getting on with the xmas shopping on top of preparing for a new baby!! ?? I have so much to do. started the xmas shopping but have to do it in small doses as the more i do the more i leak/bleed/ or tighten!! :cry: 

x


----------



## 17mummytobee

Maz1510- each time I've gone into pre+term labour I've had period pain to. This is just like a bach ache and some achy hips with the tightenings. I tided the kitchen and had a bath and they still didn't go. There still here now but very irregular so god knows! Everyones got their bets on me delivering before christmas. 
Here's a question anybody know what your cervical length should be at 31 weeks? Xx


----------



## LM2104

Feel really sore this morning from having the speculum, but I'm relieved to know that the bleeding hasnt harmed LO in any way. Its wierd because I was getting so fed up and wanted LO out then having a bleed however minor really put things in perspective and I just want LO safe and snuggled up inside me!!

When we got back from the hospital last night Annie came home and the first thing she asked was "mummy where's the baby?"

Maz I've been doing bits of shopping online but am going to have to venture into town :( I hate it at the best of times. Thankfully we done Annie's big presents months ago but I also have OHs Birthday in two weeks so its all hectic!


----------



## Rees

MrsG - We don't have a nursery, our bedroom is huge so he's sharing with us until we feel he's ready to go and share a room with his sister (should be amusing when that happens!)

Kristel - I'm getting so excited about xmas this year! Tree is going up over the next few days and we've started on our xmas shopping, we're going to my mum's for Christmas dinner, just in case anything decides to start happening and then we won't have a half cooked roast dinner stuck in the oven :)

How's your back feeling now?

Kezz - how did OFSTED go? Not something you need while you're pregnant :hugs: evil people!

17 - wow! Naughty body of yours! He still has plenty of time to move into head down position and my little man started getting hiccups a few weeks back so it's normal for this stage :)

LM - no tingling that I've noticed, just his bum poking up into my ribs, keep poking him back down but he already doesn't listen to mummy! (Typical man...)

Lintu - at least your OH enjoyed the antenatal class :) I'm waiting to hear about the breastfeeding class :)

mm - :hugs: next year stay at yours maybe and invite her around but tell her to stay in a hotel xx

5 - I googled the plug last night! Some of the Curvy Ladies were in labour and I near about gagged! I lost my plug though and saw it on the loo roll so I knew what it looked like I was just reminding myself, really wish I hadn't! You might slowly be losing your plug :) But it can reform if you do lose it apparently.

mm - lovely thought from your hubby but OMG I'd be so annoyed with how close you'll be! Baby might even be here by then!

17 - I get loads of random BH's, some hurt, othertimes I just feel them when I have my hand on my bump. 

Kristel - baby care does just come with practise, but the classes will be an amazing head start :) I plan on getting by during labour with gas and air, which I don't think is available in the US, I love the stuff! No epidural if I can cope without it, the size of the needle is what puts me off!

mm - puppies are amazing for taking your mind off of things :) I'd love a full house like yours :) and wow, a c-section, will they do it at around 37 weeks then or wait for a bit longer? You could have a 2011 baby instead of a 2012 baby!!

LM :hugs: Sounds so scary :( But at least baby is fine, are you managing to get much rest? Annie's question was so cute!!!

Maz - :hugs: I can't imagine what it's like for you with your mummy head and MW head!


Is anyone buying baby a present just in case they arrive before or on xmas day? Jago will be buying one for his big sister (even though she called my naked bump a potato the other day! :haha:) and we want to buy him a little something, I just don't know what! I want him to have a swing, we never had one for Tegs and I think it'll be very useful to have something that's going to rock him to sleep for me and to keep him calm and entertained so I can still play with Tegan, so I'm thinking of buying a swing and maybe wrapping it up for xmas in case he arrives early and then on Boxing Day unwrapping it and getting it all set up and prepared for when he does arrive?

I also want a swinging crib really badly now! But I just don't know, we have a cot (with no mattress yet, but I'm getting that next week) so I don't know! Eek!

Tegan's big girls bed is being put together today :) it's scary with how big she's getting!

Hope everyone is good and the babies are staying put! I had a scare at the weekend when I got woken up by a contraction on only the right side! Had several and was starting to panic thinking Jago was coming, was a definate contraction as it was starting from the back and radiating around to the front with a massive peak in the middle and it bloody hurt like hell! Stopped as suddenly as it began though and I fell back to sleep, had to poke my OH a few times as he kept rolling over and going back to sleep! :dohh:


----------



## Jetset

I have just been catching up on everyone's news... 

LM2104, I can't believe your health visitor said such a ludicrous statement! I bet that was helpful and supportive :p 

I have suddenly started to feel pregnant! OK, I know I have been pregnant for abour 7 months, but so far I have not stopped doing anything I usually do because I hav felt 100% normal. However, this week thas suddenly hit me with an almighty crash. My bump seems to have tripled in size (you couldn't hardly tell I was pregnant until last week) and I am so bloody uncomfortable. She seems to like sticking some part of her anatomy right under my rib! 

I have also been feeling really crappy when I have eaten too. It is as if I have even a three course meal after a simple bowl of cereal, you know that really uncomfortable stuffed feeling :( :( :( I guess I have been really lucky because until now I have not had any issues whatsoever...


----------



## chobette

Rees - I have had those too! I think mine were BH, but they were pretty strong. I was walking around the mall and had to stop every so often because of the pain. Won't be doing much of that until he gets here, that's for sure. 

LM- glad to here all is well so far, and be careful when shopping. I was out shopping yesterday and had a heck of a time. xx 

Jetset - Wow, you made it this far before feeling like that, Wow! :haha: 
Luckily we don't have much longer though! I have the stuffed feeling too, everyone looked at me like I was crazy at Thanksgiving dinner. They thought I should be eating enough for 2 people, I had like half my normal portion size and felt nauseous and full.


So everything is going okay here, I guess. I've been having a bit of a down spell today, realizing now it's been pretty much my husband and I as far as support goes. This is my first child, first pregnancy, and thought we would have more support from at least his side of the family. His brother hasn't even called to ask how we are doing. When I talk to my mom, she seems to only talk about her problems and her money problems and doesn't ask about me or my husband. I guess I am getting a little down that no one else seems excited of our new arrival? :shrug: I suppose I will get over it, but still sticks in your mind, ya know? 

:hugs:


----------



## LM2104

Chobette, I'm sorry you feel like you have no support :hugs: Sometimes I feel like that and worse that its just me without anyone else there...

Not had too many pains today just really over emotional and wanting to be left on my own.

Brought the baby a gorgeous little frost and french sleepsuit from a charity shop today for £2, what a bargain, its lovely and looks like its hardly been worn!


----------



## Rees

Jetset - ooooh, I've been showing since about week 8! My mum saw me this afternoon and then again this evening after I'd eaten and she said - my god, you've gotten big in the last few hours.

We had takeaway pizza, it's just what it does to me with the baby in the way :)

Chobette - :hugs: They might all change once the baby is here, with my OH's mum it's been the other way around, she was so excited when I was pregnant, yet when I had Tegan she'd never show up or come around, if she'd planned to she'd "forget" and just not show up! Hopefully they will all change and they'll bond with the baby when he's here. My brother didn't have anything to do with Tegan until recently, he wouldn't hold her or play with her, now he thinks he's funny and gets her to say things and then he laughs at her, he'll always come and see her when we pop round to my mum's if he's in, although he doesn't have the chance because she shouts for him, and then when he appears tells him to go back to bed :haha:

LM - :hugs: Do you get much of a chance to be alone and to relax? Even if it is in the bath when Annie is in bed it's better than nothing :hugs: Hope you can have a good nights sleep, that always helps me. I had a lovely nights sleep last night, we've gone back to separate duvets, daft I know but we started it when I had chicken pox. We went back to sharing a duvet about 2 months ago and I've started waking up and he's stolen the duvet and I'm freezing, last night was bliss as I had a king size duvet all to myself :) Heaven!


----------



## Jetset

Oh I know I have been really lucky not to have any symptoms whatsoever until now... I am still riding three of the horses 4 times a week and running the yard too but again in the last 2 weeks that had become a little more uncomfortable to do. 

This full feeling is awful though because I am starving and then as soon as I eat a small amount I feel uncomfortable.

I am registering with a new doctor on Tuesday so will finally be able to visit my own midwife as until now I have only had a 20 week appointment and a 26 week one all done at the hospital with various mifwives. The midwife at my previous doctors only went between 10.30am and 12.30am so you could never get in. Plus the staff were so bloody rude and unhelpful!


----------



## daisybby03

17mummytobee said:


> Maz1510- each time I've gone into pre+term labour I've had period pain to. This is just like a bach ache and some achy hips with the tightenings. I tided the kitchen and had a bath and they still didn't go. There still here now but very irregular so god knows! Everyones got their bets on me delivering before christmas.
> Here's a question anybody know what your cervical length should be at 31 weeks? Xx

I think anything lower than 3mm is getting thinned out. Right before I had my twins mine was 1.5mm


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou :flower: mine was 2.8-3cm and funnelled x


----------



## LM2104

ARGH!!... Its December, we're having babies next month! How scary is that?

Rees - OH took Annie out to see some Xmas lights near our house last night so I could have a relaxing bath but the only other time I get to be alone is the 5 hours a week she is at nursery and thats usually spent doing chores or shopping.
We had seperate duvets last year when we had flu and its was heavenly! lol


----------



## lintu

hi ladies, sorry iv been MIA for a while, just been so busy and sleepy and trying to juggle everything, its crazy.

can not wait to finish work i have 12 days left :wohoo:

I had my mw app few weeks ago and was measuring 3 weeks a head :shrug: bit of a growth spurt, hoping its settled down when i go back next week, according to mum who hadnt seen me for over a week its gotten bigger :haha: 

Iv noticed im not getting as many kicks anymore, so must be running out of room in there still get the odd nudge or wriggle, having a quiet few days with itself :hugs: we went to the pics last night and it mush have enjoyed the noise and vibrations wriggled its lil bum off, seems to have settled in to not doing much during the day and then livening up tea time ish, luckily it doesnt keep me awake (everything else does, but not baby!!)

Can't believe I actually got to say im due next mth today, how fabs that :hugs:


----------



## 17mummytobee

After 14 weeks of being beech/transverse my LO is head down and only mesuring 5 days ahead instead of 3-5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## LM2104

I had the strongest urge to clean the kitchen floors this morning so after being on my hands and knees scrubbing I now feel knackered and achey!


----------



## 17mummytobee

After 14 weeks of being beech/transverse my LO is head down and only mesuring 5 days ahead instead of 3-5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## 17mummytobee

After 14 weeks of being beech/transverse my LO is head down and only mesuring 5 days ahead instead of 3-5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## mmcheek1

how far are you


----------



## 5-a-side

Wearing a pad today because I woke up at 4am feeling really wet. So I wiped it was clear, sniffed (sorry TMI) and there's no smell. So slightly paranoid now. Will check pad regularly and fingers crossed its just really watery discharge or something.


----------



## LM2104

5 I've been wearing pads for a while now as keep feeling damp and when I cough, sneeze etc I kinda gush (also tmi I know!) I had a check up at the hospital and was told I wasnt leaking and waters. Just out of curiosity what are your waters meant to smell like? Not that I can smell anything with this cold.

I hope you are ok and if you are worried get checked, better to be safe :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

I think amniotic fluid is meant to smell sweet, not 100% sure though.
I cant put my finger on it but I just dont feel right at the moment. Not exactly something I can describe to a MW if I call them. I'm still damp/wet, and its def not urine as mine is quite strong right now (Yup, dishing out the TMI today aren't I) 
Think I'm worrying just because dd2 was 3 weeks early and everyone keeps telling me this one will be, but at 32wks I'm just not ready and I'm sure neither is baby!


----------



## lintu

i thought amniotic fluid didnt have a smell??

Iv felt damp for a good few weeks but its just an increase in discharge for me :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

I called the hospital had a chat with MW, she was really nice to me and said to keep wearing the pad checking it and if its damp/wet at 2pm then they'd probably be calling me in. She asked me to call back at 2pm whatever so they could keep things on file. 
Felt a bit stupid calling them but I'd have only worried more if I hadn't. 
I'm really hoping it is just increased discharge.


----------



## Emzy1

Just found this thread its great can i be added please due jan 19 team blue thank you :)


----------



## LM2104

Good luck 5, let us know how you get on.

I've been having quite strong tightening pains today and feels like theres quite a bit of pressure as if baby is pushing down. I cant wait for my MW appointment monday so she can have a feel and see what this LO is doing!!


----------



## chobette

Let us know how it goes 5 and if it continues, xx

Had my 32 week check-up appointment yesterday, he was measuring at about 34 weeks, so still measuring ahead. She is sending me to do weekly stress testing as he gets bigger they are concerned he may get distressed. If there is any signs of distress at any of the tests they will think about delivering him early (again, both his head and abdomen are in the 91% percentile). Had my first stress test this morning and enjoyed listening to his heart beating away for 30 minutes. I was told I needed to be cleared from MRSA before delivering or else I go into isolation. I apparently need 3 clear tests on separate days since I contracted it before. I guess it's getting more real now that all this is happening. Less than 8 weeks left until my EDD. 

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## 5-a-side

Quick update, still damp, though not any worse. Lots of BH and period type pains, rang MW back she wants to leave me at home and to call back tomorrow with updates. 
Baby is still moving well so they were pleased with that.


----------



## kezz_howland

OMG! What a week! I said OFSTED were coming in monday and tuesday... well I worked all day Sunday, then worked from 7am till 7pm on Monday (and a bit more when i got home) and ten 7am till 4pm tue - at which time I went home because I was ready to drop! What a fiasco - glad I don't have to do that again for a few years. Then we had xmas workshop at school today so last night was cutting things out for hours when i got home, and got to work early again this morning. Had the most knackering day and then again didn't leave till 5.30pm. Kids play on Monday and was trying to find bloody costumes for them all. I swear, this last week I could have collapsed. I am about ready to start sleeping on my feet!!

Put my Christmas tree up to tonight to cheer me up. I'm suffering with heartburn and baby moving up into rib area, which sort of takes my breath away and makes my heart race. Is that normal? Also get really sharp pains like a tendon being torn suddenly that goes from tummy down into cervix area. Happens frequently on a morning and occasionally at other times. Apart from that i'm well. 

Hope everyone else is ok!! xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Kezz my mums a teacher so I kinda understand your stress and exhaustion she's ready to collapse when she gets in and she's not even pregnant so :hugs: for you! 

Well ladies me and LO are doing good for once. Had some ctg monitoringlast night for some contractions ( contracting 4:10) but the doctor was pretty convinced that they weren't strong enough to do anything! 
My LO has flipped back into transverse/breech as both sides of bump are moving at the same time :rofl: and then I'm getting the booting kicks very low down. Who knew he still had room to do them?! And I swear there getting harder each day! I also have a rather large lump sticking out between my right ribs that feels kinda round and hard but a bit cone shaped? Is that his head? All thsi pregnancy stuff is wacko to me :wacko:


----------



## mmcheek1

I been in the hospital since thursday night . My water broke when i was sleeping , and they rushed me too the hospital in a amublence . 
They said i will not be pregant for no longer then a week . 
Little wesley will be here soon . 
So far he is only 3 pounds and 17 ounces . 
Im praying for the best


----------



## 17mummytobee

mmcheek1 said:


> I been in the hospital since thursday night . My water broke when i was sleeping , and they rushed me too the hospital in a amublence .
> They said i will not be pregant for no longer then a week .
> Little wesley will be here soon .
> So far he is only 3 pounds and 17 ounces .
> Im praying for the best

Oh my gosh my thoughts are with you :hugs: they where prepared to deliver my LO at only 3lb 6oz so I'm sure the extra weight will help your LO immensly :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck mmcheek, thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

hello girlls im MM daughter jessie... 
Moms in tha hospitall right now . 
Her water broke thursday night . 
Her sea section is sceduled on the 11th. 
The baby will weight 4 pounds and have too be on steriod shots . 
Hopen it comes home and doesnt have too go to the NICU
looks like its gonna be a christmas baby instead of a snowflake .


----------



## LM2104

Good luck MM thoughts are with you and your LO :hugs:


----------



## chobette

oh my goodness mmcheek - - Thoughts are out for your little one who seems to be on his way. Sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## Maz1510

Wow these snowflakes are desperate to be little xmas babies!! 
MM- Hope all goes well with your section! I cant remember sorry - why are you booked for section?

17mum- Glad baby is still in doing well wonder if you will get a xmas baby too~?

Sorry i have tried to catch up but now i cant remember what i read! lol. I have been MIA a while - have been in hospital for 3days. Went in for my check up thurs all well, come home and the little monkey decided to turn transverse!! So they decided that as waters still leaking it not safe to be home. Anywasy, next day was breech so said sure go home - 10min later transverse again!! I dont know where this baby has its energy to keep swimming! lol. Am home now cuz next morning it finally back to head down! whoop whoop!! lets hope it stays there now!! I know its defo there now cuz my pelvis is killing me! :cry:
Had to get DH to help me out of bed today!! lol. :blush:

So docs have decided that they will be inducing at 36wk so i have 2wks to get everything sorted for baby and xmas!! :shock: i was not planning on that! its a nightmare tho, i hate the not knowing cuz ive also been having tightenings and tbh im not comnvinced this baby will wait for a indcution! 

Rees - im soo undecided re_ baby xmas present. was a defo No but now they tell me 36wks (wk before xmas) highly likely i will be sleeping standing up xmas day with a newborn (providing good size and doesnt have to be in hospital too long) but how mean am i - im still not buying it a xmas present!! haha!! i figure it will have lots when its born and it wont know any different! 

Best present will be a name if its a boy cuz right now thats the only thing we dont have!! lol. 

x


----------



## Rees

Jetset - wow! Can't believe you've been riding all this time :) I hope changing doctors works out a lot better for you :hugs:

LM - :hugs: Did you manage to relax or were you doing housework with Annie out at the xmas lights? It is SO scary to think we're all due next month and some of us will be having them early and that'll be this month!

Lintu - I was measuring 3 weeks ahead at 28 weeks and again at 30 weeks! See my MW on Wednesday so I expect to still be at 3 weeks ahead, she said that my uterus is quite high though, possibly because I've had my 2 babies close together (19 months isn't close together between giving birth and getting pregnant again!)

17 - brilliant news that baby is head down :)

LM - I wish my nesting instinct happened like that, I'm still waiting for it to appear from over 2 years ago :haha: I do get mad period where I'm on my hands and knees doing the hoovering getting up every single bit but I haven't yet got round to mopping floors etc...!

5 - :hugs: sounds like it's either excess discharge or a bit of pee, I've had a pantyliner in my knickers for about 6 months now! Just in case, which was good when I literally wet myself when I was laughing at Tegs peeing in the kitchen and then slapping it and putting her hand in her mouth to declare it delicious (freaky toddler, potty training now on hold again while she gets used to her big girls bed!) :haha:

Emzy - :waves: hello! I'll add you and your blue bump to the front page :) (Our boys are taking over in here now! I think most of the yellow bumps are going to be girls!)

LM - I find that I get Jago up in my ribs and then he wriggles down and snuggles against my cervix and bladder and some times I can't walk with the stabbing pains he gives me :(

5 - :hugs: At least she's moving around still, hope she's still staying put!

Chobette - :hugs: that sounds so scary! Hopefully they've just got your dates wrong and you're not going to have a massive baby :hugs:

Kezz - :hugs: It does sound like a rather hectic week! With the pains are you moving at the same time, or are you resting? Might be baby hitting a nerve or something.

17 - your little man must have so much room to be so active! I regularly get a little bum in my ribs and then he moves down and I get kicks on both sides and wriggles, I have no idea which position he's in these days!

mm - :hugs: I hope he holds on for as long as possible hun, hoping for the best, for both you and little Wesley :hugs: Jessie - if you pop back on for your mom send her our love :hugs:

Maz - :hugs: You'll have to pop to the shop to buy your baby a teddy bear at least for xmas! Can't believe we'll be having 2 more babies before xmas, possibly 3 with 17's! I'm panicking a bit with 6 weeks to go, I can't imagine knowing it'll be 2 weeks until being started off! :hugs:

Hope everyone is well and no more babies decide to make an appearance before xmas!

5 - any updates hun?? :hugs:


----------



## 17mummytobee

Back in hospital. My pin prick tear in my sac has got bigger and I'm tickling waters now. He's hardly put on any weight since last scan so I'm getting some placenta checks and an anmnio to check lung maturity. Bit scared about the amnio to tell the truth. He's still breech his feet are acting kinda like a plug but some waters are going around them. I just hope he can stay in till at least 35 weeks.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Back in hospital. My pin prick tear in my sac has got bigger and I'm tickling waters now. He's hardly put on any weight since last scan so I'm getting some placenta checks and an anmnio to check lung maturity. Bit scared about the amnio to tell the truth. He's still breech his feet are acting kinda like a plug but some waters are going around them. I just hope he can stay in till at least 35 weeks.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

MM - good luck for the 11th hun! pretty scary stuff but everything sounds like its being planned out so hoping your baby doesnt have to spend time in the scbu unit! :) xx

17 - gosh sounds like youve had nothing but an ordeal, i hope your feeling ok and im praying that baby stays in there until atleast 35weeks for you! 

Just think ladies 37week and we are full term so its not too bad.. im praying for anything after 37weeks as baby will be fully built by then :D thanking god i havnt had any of these issues all youse are having, i dont envy youse but i wish youse the best of luck and ill be thinking about youse xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Lots of scary stuff going on isnt there.
So 17 and MM hang on in there :hugs:

I've had a crap weekend. Leaking definitely not worse so its probably just a case of majorly increased discharge, though thankfully its clear and seems fine. Biggest problem right now is the vision and headache issues. Just had to lay down yesterday after lunch, shut the curtains and even had a cry! Threw up my lunch (poor OH cooks a lovely Sunday lunch) and just felt sorry for myself. 
I guess I've been lucky so far with this pregnancy and lets face it a max of around 8wks now to go.


----------



## truly_blessed

Gosh some of you are having a hard time of it at the minute. Good luck to all the ladies currently in hospital, hang on babies, you're almost there!

5 - give your midwife a ring hun, those headaches and vision problems you have are worrying me a little. Just call them and see what they say, they'll probably say it's nothing but please mention it to them.

I've just found out that someone I work now has his baby .... 8 weeks early!! A routine scan on Friday showed very high blood pressure so they admitted his girlfriend and said baby would be here within 10 days but then the dr visited them on Sunday morning and said 'right, you're having this baby this afternoon' She is in neo natal at 3lb 7oz but breathing unassisted so all looking good. The dr who spoke to her is the same one that has been scanning me every 2 weeks so it's good to know I'm in safe hands although hope she doesn't try to deliver me early :shock:


----------



## LM2104

5 I had terrible headaches and vision issues with them when I was pregnant with Annie and the MWs always sent me in to get checked when it was happening, I think its something to do with pre-eclampsia so please phone your MWs and get checked if they feel you need be :hugs:

17 - I hope he can hang on a little while longer, impatient isnt he!!

I have had my referal for the counsellor through, next tuesday, so am feeling a bit better about that now.

Have MW this afternoon, am very interested to know what position this LO has got itself into! Have lots of questions to bombard my MW too, I bet she hates seeing my name come up on the screen!

A bit of a TMI question I'm afraid but does anyone feel like they have to go to #2 a lot, even if when you get to the loo you dont go? I feel like I have to all the time, even though most of the time theres nothing there... probably just me being weird again!


----------



## KristelB

Lots going on here these days. I often read but don't reply...still thinking of all of you ladies especially the ones that are having a tougher time. Hubby gave me a terrible cold and sore throat. I am just miserable. I sleep a lot during the day bu still feel crappy. Backache still pretty bad but I am dealing with it. Working on the hospital bag..few more things to put in there plus some stuff we'll take as we head out the door. Started drinking raspberry leaf tea. I haven't checked if it's a laxative or not but I'm noticing more bowel movements. I also notice the BH after I drink it. I drink a cup a day and I think at 35 1/2 I will bump up to 2 cups since I just started on Sunday. Need to pick up some evening primrose oil still.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## 17mummytobee

In very painful early labour and dripping my waters wherever I go!


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: 17 have they said when they think he will make his grand entrance?

Had my 34 week MW yesterday afternoon. All along they have said my LO is head down and now apparantly they cant tell and think because my bump is extremely hard up top and I'm getting very bad heartburn and from the feel it LO may be breech. So if they still cant tell at 36 weeks I will be sent to a clininc for an exam and maybe a scan and then they will try and turn baby or book me for a c-section :(

Also have to have the GTT test as had 2++ glucose in urine, and should have had it done at 28 weeks but as MW put it I 'slipped through her net'.

Things arent going to plan at the moment...


----------



## 5-a-side

17 - hold on, I hope everything goes ok.
LM - When are you going for your test? 

I've been seen by emergency doc, I'm suffering from Low BP episodes which is causing the vision and headache problems. The dizziness etc. So basically I have to rest, my worst thing, I hate sitting doing nothing. Obviously if things continue they will check again but other than that I've got to rest and carry on. 
I guess they just dont realise that its not easy to rest. I've got school runs, clubs, football, general life, housework, volunteer work and loads I cant just sit still. I feel bad for my kids now.


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: 5, its best for you and the baby to rest even if you do hate it - think of it as getting in pleanty of rest now because in 6 weeks you will have none!!

Im going for my GTT test in the morning. I cant really see the point because by the time Ive got the results and then theyve made me an appointment to see a dietician etc with all the Xmas hols and stuff the baby will be here...


----------



## daisybby03

My daughter comes home tomorrow after 7 weeks in NICU! My son is still having breathing trouble and will be there a little longer


----------



## windle05

hope all is well 17?

theres a lot going on in here at the mo its hard to keep up :wacko:

well thats me offically off now, dr signed me off again right up until my maternity leave starts.

feeling like i am wetting myself all the time now, had a pad on for 3 days and constantly peeing usual amounts so its not like my bladder isnt being emptied ? very strange feelings.

babies been going crazy beating the living daylights out of me and braxton hicks becoming painful.

not long now ladies :happydance:


----------



## 17mummytobee

Sorry for lack of updates! There talking about keeping me till my 34 week scan ( I'm 33 today) and if fluid levels remain above "abnormal" then I should be able to go. However I'm still contracting and still eyeing up the gas and air :rofl: had a bit of a bleed after the speculum but it was like light pink bits? Sorry for the tmi! If fluid levels are down at 34 week scan then he will be delivered on the 12th of december :/ xx


----------



## chobette

17 - Hopefully your fluid levels are up and he stays in longer, can't believe how close we are to having more january babies...er...december? babies. Praying for you though xx 

windle - I have been leaking a little as well, not as much as it seems you are though. You sure it's that and not your waters? My son loves to beat the crap out of me too, he's definitely running out of room in there and I can definitely feel it. 

Daisy - I saw your post in the preemie section, so exciting. You'll book into a routine real quick, and then nathan will get to come home and you'll get to do the same for him! I suppose they didn't say how long he'll still be there?? xx 

LM- How long does the results take?? Mine only took 2-3 days?? How are you feeling otherwise??

5 - I know resting is terrible, especially when you have so much on your plate. It'll be worth it in the end. Are they playing it by ear then, or did they say they want to induce you early or anything of that sort?? 

Kristel - I haven't started my hospital bag yet, but husband keeps telling me to get it done by Friday so we can take it with us to each of our appointments (monitoring appointments). Backache has been kicking up for me as well, so I can sympathize. Hope the cold goes away real quick! I looked for raspberry leaf tea in the store, we have something called raspberry herbal tea...is that the same thing?

truly - Wow 8 weeks early! My former boss had her daughter 3 months early (12? weeks early). It's really amazing to see what science and medicine can now do! Definitely good that you are in good hands though, that's real important. 

Sorry if I missed anything, I am terrible at remembering what everyone had posted especially if not posted on the page I am reading :haha:

All is okay here, been noticing more cramps and backaches, thinking they may be braxton hicks though as they come and go. So naive about the whole labor process :dohh: I'm hoping that I am one of the few that has the tell-tale signs like the waters gushing like my sisters did... otherwise I may not realize when I am in labor. Hospital tour on Thursday, as well as my MRSA cultures, and my weekly fetal monitoring Friday morning. Really need to start the hospital bag, my husband wants it done by Friday so we can take it with us to our weekly appointments in case they keep me overnight for further monitoring, think that's a good idea?? 

xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Found a cool site for LO mesurments! There's not a lot to do in this hospital tv is stuck on one channel and my window overlooks the bus shelter -_-

According to this site his bpd is at the 37th percentile his HC is at the 21st percentile his AC is at the 76th percentile- my lil chub :cloud9: his FL is at the 50th percentile and his est weight is at the 42nd for his gestation :)


----------



## KristelB

chobette said:


> Kristel - I haven't started my hospital bag yet, but husband keeps telling me to get it done by Friday so we can take it with us to each of our appointments (monitoring appointments). Backache has been kicking up for me as well, so I can sympathize. Hope the cold goes away real quick! I looked for raspberry leaf tea in the store, we have something called raspberry herbal tea...is that the same thing?

It has to be raspberry leaf tea hun. I got mine from a health food store. HTH!


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies, 

I've been keeping up with the thread though I haven't posted in a while!

My brain is just so fuzzy these days I can barely string a sentence together. Can't sleep for more than 2 hours at a time & the baby is constantly doofing me in the bladder! 

Keep having to remind myself this is an experience I'm not ever likely to repeat again & that while I'm uncomfortable at the moment I need to take stock of the beautiful SILENCE!!!!

Kristel- I'm scared of taking raspberry tea leaf! Give us updates please - would love to hear how you get on with it!x

MM- good luck for 11th & 17- good luck for 12th xx

Daisy- glad to hear Emily is coming home. Hopefully Nathan will follow soon x

Good luck for GD test LM x

Sorry guys-too wrecked to read back properly - I know some of you were feeling crappy - Maz & 5 I think? Hope you feel better x

Will try to post more often xx


----------



## chobette

KristelB said:


> chobette said:
> 
> 
> Kristel - I haven't started my hospital bag yet, but husband keeps telling me to get it done by Friday so we can take it with us to each of our appointments (monitoring appointments). Backache has been kicking up for me as well, so I can sympathize. Hope the cold goes away real quick! I looked for raspberry leaf tea in the store, we have something called raspberry herbal tea...is that the same thing?
> 
> It has to be raspberry leaf tea hun. I got mine from a health food store. HTH!Click to expand...

I'll continue looking then, has it done anything for you, and what exactly is it supposed to do? I've heard of so many ladies drinking it around this time, but naive to what it's supposed to do :shrug:


----------



## truly_blessed

I've bought raspberry leaf capsules and am going to start taking them from 35 weeks. They are supposed to condition the uterus and make the pushing stage much more productive and quicker, or so the claims say. You shouldn't take them if you have blood pressure issues or a previous birth which was very quick. It also says to stop if your braxton hicks get much stronger.

someone on one of the other forums strated taking them at 35 weeks and had her baby at 35 + 3 days though so I'm a little bit cautious.


----------



## LM2104

GTT test got rearranged for tomorrow.

Good job really because (sorry TMI warning!!) Ive had serious diarreah (sp?) like water, been sick had a headache. Im a little bit worried I dont know if I'm just sick or I should be taking it as a sign. I've had some pretty severe cramps in my back and belly but I dont know if thats because of the diarreah. Im so tired I hardly slept last night.

So glad to hear Emily is doing so well Daisy hopefully your little boy will be home in time for Xmas!!


----------



## 5-a-side

LM - honestly I think that'd worry me too, what with the other things you've had going on. Any chance of getting hold of your MW and talking to her? 

Daisy - That's brilliant news hun, I'm sure Nathan wont be far behind his sister and everyone will be at home together soon.


----------



## LM2104

Ive had a sleep and feel a bit better only some mild cramps now.

I just worry because with Annie I had a bad belly on the sunday and woke up in labour on the monday with no other signs.

Hope you feel a bit better 5 and are taking it easy!


----------



## chobette

LM - definitely keep an eye on it. I have had a lot of stomach cramping as well. Sounds like you could either be close or have a stomach bug, if it continues call your MW.


I was talking to my sister (who lives 1,000 miles away) and she told me she went into pre-term labor twice with my nephews. My mom always had early labor with us children. I really think my son is going to come early (how early, IDK?!). I've been having less movement and very frequent cramping and back pain. I really am wondering how long he plans on sticking around. I don't think I will make it to 40 weeks, mainly based on the fact that he is growing 3 weeks ahead and he's already out of room. I would be 36 weeks if they didn't go by my LMP. I have stress testing Friday and my 34 week appointment next week. Getting really nervous now finding it could happen any time for me and for any of us!


----------



## Princesskell

Be careful I heard raspberry leaf tea proven to start labour-only drink it if your ready!! Xxx


----------



## Rees

17 - *huggles* I hope baby stays there with his feet firmly stopping anything else coming out

MrsG - I'm right there with you with the 37 weeks thing, can't wait to reach that point, which is also xmas day for me :) Lots of bouncing on the ball once my dinner has gone down nicely :)

5 - :hugs: sounds like you're coming down with something hun :(

Truly - wow! That baby was a good weight for 8 weeks early :) scary stuff though!

LM - I've felt the need to poo, so I go down to the toilet and then the need to go disappears so I go for a wee, get up return to the front room and have to go again! So now when I need a poo I take my phone and go on facebook :haha: that way I can sit there until the need to go returns!

Big *huggles* LM, your MW sounds pants! It's probably baby's bum, I thought I felt Jago's head up the top as it was rock solid earlier on this week but then he had hiccups which I felt low down and MW said today that he's head down and a big boy *gulp*

5 - don't feel bad *hugs* I hate resting too, your kids will understand that mummy's a bit poorly

Daisy - that's amazing news about Emily :) I hope Nathan follows her home really soon!

Windle - :waves: have you spoken to a MW about the painful BH's and leaky bits? Could be a bit more than BH's if they're causing you so much pain :hugs:

17 - :hugs: I so hope your fluid levels stay up and he stays in a bit longer to cook!

Chobette - you'll know when you're in labour :) contractions start at the back and come around to the front like a wave and they build up to a big peak and then tail off again, there's no mistaking them! I can sympathise with the back ache and the BH's though :hugs:

Tilly - :hugs: it must be something with boys, they kick SO hard! Little footballers in the making I think! I hope he moves off your bladder soon so that you can get a bit more sleep :hugs:

LM - :hugs: at least you didn't have to go far from your toilet today :( but good luck for tomorrow, I hope you're feeling better too xx

Chobette - Eek! Could run in the family then, have you timed any of the pains yet?

PrincessK - hello! I will pop on to your journal soon (and mine, keep forgetting it exists!)


I had my 34 week appointment today, it went surprisingly well, BP fine (lower than with Tegs!) wee fine, heard his heart beat and he's head down, she kept feeling his head and now my pelvis aches, ouchies! Have made an appointment to see the Dr on Friday to get some anti-depressants which don't cause drowsiness or create problems with breast feeding, however I am now leaning more towards bottle, I was going to combination feed but I think I'll be kept saner if we formula feed, bought some ready made cartons for the hospital bag and a big tub for the cupboard, figured I will use it anyway at some point so I should start getting some stuff in :)

Hope everyone's well and the baby's are all still trying to stay put for a few more weeks :)


----------



## chobette

Rees- Yeah that's what I thought they felt like from what everyone describes, my doctor told me they were stretching pains :dohh: but I knew they were either BH or contractions, they were BHs. I haven't timed them, not sure how to tell, think im in denial when they start though. I will have to when they start up again. I go in for stress testing again Friday, so I plan on watching the monitor that monitors contractions, had a couple last time that showed up, but only felt a couple of them. We'll see I guess? 

Well, posting again, it's snowing like crazy out. It's supposed to stop before tomorrow, so hoping my class doesn't get canceled, it's in the evening. Had a whirlwind of a day and thinking a nap is in store, starting to get heartburn and stomach pain, so maybe a nap will stop it. :shrug: So naive at this point in pregnancy. Just know that it's been a crappy day and I am ready for bed. 

Wonder how mm is doing?? anyone heard from her about her ordeal or what's going on??


----------



## Princesskell

Hi Rees-missing all your news xxx


----------



## Rees

Try and prop yourself up a bit with extra pillows Chobette and see if that helps when you lie down, hopefully the snow doesn't cause much of a problem for you! :hugs:

PrincessK - How are you doing? Is sprout growing well and treating mummy right?


----------



## KristelB

Hi ladies I had my hospital tour today and it made me feel more at eaze. The maternity ward was pretty quiet which was surprising to me as I thought it'd be crazy busy and loud. quit the opposite. Got to see the labouring rooms, nursing rooms, jacuzzis, etc. 

As for the raspberry leaf tea, apparently it doesn't do anything to speed up your due date, but helps to shorten the pushing part of the labour. Haven't had any increase in my BH so I'll continue on it for now.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Well ladies looks like I'm going to be a december snowflake. I'm dilated to a 2 and still contracting 4-5:10 if I'm dilated further by tomorrow then I'm going for delivary :/ :shock:


----------



## chobette

17mummytobee said:


> Well ladies looks like I'm going to be a december snowflake. I'm dilated to a 2 and still contracting 4-5:10 if I'm dilated further by tomorrow then I'm going for delivary :/ :shock:

Oh wow :hugs:

Keep us updated hon, hoping babes stays longer!! xx How far along will you be??


----------



## daisybby03

Emily came home today!
Nathan is about a week or two behind her!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00275.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## chobette

:happydance: Yay Emily!!! Hope little Nathan comes home in the next week or so! How are you coping Daisy? xx


----------



## 5-a-side

MM- any news? Hope things are ok :hugs:
17 - a little december snowflake will be fine hun, you are certainly in the best place while they keep an eye on you. 
Daisy - she's adorable, cant believe how much she's grown! 
Rees - I hope all goes well with the doctor, I think you are sensible to think about all things that might happen. Combo feeding is a good idea, helps spread the demand by giving others a chance to feed baby too. 

Sorry if I've missed other peoples posts, really should open up a new window and read and reply as I go.


----------



## LM2104

Well after everything yesterday I have no signs of an imminent labour!

After a good nights sleep the cramping had stopped until I went for my GTT test and the drink made me feel sick and gave me tummy cramps, but all is ok again now, in fact I've never felt further away from giving birth!!

I should have my results by tuesday


----------



## Rees

Kristel - sounds like a nice maternity ward :) I took RLT capsules on my first, but not religiously, I was only pushing for 23 mins and she was out, but I was in labour for 15 hours from start to finish (about 6 hours was active labour) so maybe there is something to be said about taking them? Have decided not to take them this time around as I thought I'd rather spend the money on something else, but maybe I will go and get some :)

17 - good luck hunny! :hugs:

Daisy - Awwwwww! I love her blanket, she looks lovely, you'd never think that she shouldn't be here already :)

5 - ta :) So not looking forward to the early morning appointment though - 8:50, I will need matchsticks to keep my eyes open :) Had to make an appointment for Tegs too, she hurt her arm last week and it got better, then worse and now it's better again but I can see her re-hurting it, we think it's only a pulled muscle but better get her checked out, anyway, they wanted to give her an appointment at 8:40! Some days she doesn't wake until 9, so I made her an afternoon one, twice I'm at the docs tomorrow, lovely! 

How're you feeling now??

LM - :hugs: I hate the GTT test, hopefully the results will come back nice and normal, I kept thinking that I was gonna have GD but everything came back normal which shocked me! I was so sure I was gonna have it and that it was gonna be yet another thing to contend with!!

At least you no longer feel like your baby is coming :) Stay put baby!!!


Today I have had a PJ day, tried to come on this afternoon but Tegs clocked what I was doing and we spent an hour looking at animal videos on youtube, lol! She was sick at half 1 this morning so we decided to stay put in case she was gonna be sick again, but she's been a total monkey all day, but at least she's feeling better, hopefully she doesn't decide to spew her guts again tonight!

Better go again, need to clean the pram after Tegs was sick in it yesterday, OH hasn't done it so obviously I'd better do it so we can use it tomorrow and hope like hell that it's dry and try not to be sick myself! xx


----------



## K477uk

Hey everyone!!!

Work has been manic.. And I hate turning my computer on after using it all day.. I am so ready for leaving in just over 2 weeks time!

I'm on my phone, so haven't caught up with everything... But 
17 hope everything goes ok!
Daisy - glad to hear the twins are doing well!!!

I was having horrible cramping yesterday, that I almost phoned MW especially as had a very dogdey tummy all day and the previous day too.. But they calmed down after some rest... Tummy still isnt great though... Any ideas? It's def not something I've eaten .....


----------



## lintu

hi ladies, sorry havent been aound much, just really havent had the energy and after work all day like Rees says the last thing i feel like doing is sitting down to the laptop, 7 days left in work :wohoo:

Having an emotional day with myself, fed up of being sore, uncomfy, sleepy, snappy and unable to things for myself, I cant even put my socks on now :( everything is getting very hard and the sickness and spots from first tri all seem to be back :( 

I have my midwife appointment this afternoon so may have to have a moan to her, I know theres nothing anyone can do but its starting to get me down a little and whilst i know how blessed i am i cant help but think enough already, only 6 ish weeks left :wohoo:

Hope everyone else is ok, good luck 17 :hugs: 

MM how you getting on huni??

Daisy your little girl is super cute, glad shes doing well and im sure your lil boy will soo be home and settling in :hugs:


----------



## LM2104

Has anyone heard of taking evening primrose oil to ripen the cervix? Did it work? I read about taking it from 34 weeks but Im not sure... I took it before I had Annie when my periods went MIA for months on end and they came back and I was pregnant within 3 months so I think its good stuff, just wondering if anyone had tried it before?

Hope everyone is well, not much to report walked annie to nursery earlier with OH and it hurt and bump was going hard and hurting but thats all.


----------



## KristelB

I am taking EPO 1000 orally. This is my first and I don't know if it really works so just trying it out. Will start inserting it vaginally at about 37 weeks since I just started taking it this week. 

Question for you ladies. I posted a topic in the 3rd trimester board bout my MIL. She has her "bags" ready to go. I won't go into the details, if you'd like to read more, more than welcome to :) But my main question is, do you plan to have visitors/family during labour? By the sounds of it, my inlaws plan to be there from the start to finish. Which I don't agree with. My hospital allows only 2 people in the room, which would be my hubby and my mom, and so my inlaws would be in a small family room to wait for over 12+hrs. I'm going to have my dad wait at my uncles house who is only 5 minutes way. What are you planning to do? thanks!


----------



## truly_blessed

I seriously hope MIL doesn't turn up waiting outside. She's lovely and everything but my mum and dad are no longer here so I just want it to be me and DF, no one else. I'm not even sure when I want people to visit yet. I know MIl and DF's aunt will be itching to see her as soon as she's born but I want to at least get some bonding time and recovery in before anyone visits. She's already told me she's booked the week off when baby is due???


----------



## 5-a-side

I understand that people usually want to declare themselves the first to see baby but it annoys me that some think its their right to be there the second anything is happening. This baby's birth will be between myself and OH and everyone will juts have to wait to be told what's going on. 
Sometimes we've just got to be firm and stand up for what we want.
Maybe when the time comes you could just say you're having a check up and see if that buys some time if you're not keen on upsetting her.



LM - I've never taken anything to help labour before, honestly I'm part scared, part dubious. I think if it promotes a positive mindset then go for it what ever happens happens.


----------



## LM2104

I dont have a MIL so cant comment on that but when I had Annie my OH and mum were there throughout the birth, when we got taken to the theatre my dad came to the hospital and waited with my mum, they saw annie on the obs wardsfor about 20 mins and took a few pics to show other family members and then left me and OH with her which worked fine for me.

This time OH and my sister will be with me for labour as my mum will be looking after Annie and as soon as we have settled on a ward and visiting is allowed I want my mum to bring Annie up.

I guess its personal preference and I think it also depends on how long and gruelling your labour is, I just know this time I want to see Annie as soon as possible after!


----------



## mmcheek1

hello ladies i just left my little baby in the hospital he weighs 4.5 he is so pretty he looks great and will be home in a few days his lungs was developed but he is learning how to eat and is jaundice


----------



## mmcheek1

my water broke on fri he was born on tue by c section i dilated to 10 full centimeters but he was breech his foot appeared and they rushed me in for emergency surgery he was delivered in 10 mins


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG another one already here. congratulations mm. x

now who's going to be the last snowflake to arrive I wonder.


----------



## TillyMoo

That's wonderful news mm - big congrats - is he a Wesley then?!

Kristel - :hugs: I so feel for you. How does your DH feel about it? It's only a fraction of the battle if he feels the same as you! My only advice is to keep calm, don't get angry & make sure you & DH are on the same page before you say or do anything to anyone x


----------



## mmcheek1

yes Wesley James and he is the prettiest baby i have seen in 10 years


----------



## chobette

Aw, what a blessing. Congrats mm, was wondering about you. Glad he is doing well!! xx


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations mm! Xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats mm! looking forward to pictures 

my ticker says only 34 days to go now! eeek!


----------



## lintu

Congrats mm :hugs:

Kristal I feel for u Hun, the way I'm handling people is simple, I'm not telling anyone apart from mum and sister and that's only co's they are looking after my dog and understand that this is about me and my husband they will come after xx

Im having a better day today still very sore, I have a huge swollen vein appeared right on my perineum :( it's so painful I just sat and cried last night, treating it with ice and pile cream :( never known pain like it. 

I'm decorating my tree today and I have to keep stopping, I'm pooped luckily DH gonna do everything else for me tomorrow, might have to get him to finish tree with me later!


----------



## LM2104

Congratulations MM, hope you and baby are both well!


----------



## K477uk

Congrats MM!! 

I would be annoyed if anyone just dumped themselves on me during labour... Or too shortly afterwards!!

I'm still getting cramps and backache.... But nothing regular so figure there's no point ringing! Although have quite an important meeting on Monday at work.. So kinda hoping it is nothi g!!!


----------



## chobette

Hi ladies,

hospital tour was really great and now not so anxious about the admission process and where to go, etc.

33 weeks on Thursday, last night my BH's got more noticeable and period-like cramping was very intense. Thought about ringing doctor, but after a few hours they faded into a dull ache. Noticing a couple this morning, but hoping it's nothing. I noticed a few more contractions on the monitor yesterday during monitoring. Baby seemed fine at least. xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww wow daisy, emily is absolutely gorgeous! :) goodluck to nathan xx

mmcheek - aww congratulations :) soo small but well done! xx

hope everyones ok xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Anybody get pale pink discharge only at night? Or after a long period of rest? Its my third night of it now :wacko:


----------



## chobette

17 -- I haven't noticed any, could it be part of your plug? Maybe you should call your MW and ask?? xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

According to scans I lost my plug already but I'm thinking maybe it grew back and I'm loosing it again or could just be cervical changes xxx


----------



## KristelB

Good news! We won't be having anyone visit til 2hrs after baby is born so the three of us can bond.


----------



## mmcheek1

Baby comes home in 48 hours!!!!!!!!yay


----------



## 17mummytobee

Massive congratulations mm!! :happydance: 
Was such a shock to read your post about your waters and I'm so so happy everything turned out good for you and your little man! :happydance: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## chobette

mmcheek -- Yay! That's awesome. How far along were you when they delivered him? That is great news. xx


----------



## TillyMoo

Yay Kristel! So how did you handle it? Xx

Brilliant news mm! Xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Just caught up with everyone's posts! 

Congratulations MMcheek!! I can't believe the little monkey came so early! But well done, I can't wait to see a pic of him! Not long to go till he's home now.

I'm utterly fed up! Only one week of work left, but now I have his hurrendous pain in my bottom rib on left side and it kills when i cough or laugh!! And I have no idea what it is. It's been hurting for two days now and seems to be getting worse. Could baby have bruised a rib somehow?

Ultrasound and doc appointment on 20th Dec so should know c-section date then. Can't wait to find out!!! And to see him again on a scan, even though prob won't be able to make much out at this late stage!

Stupid woman at work peed me off the other day. She's a nosy old bitch anyway, but when I told her was having a c-section she went off on one about what a bad decision it was blah blah. Stupid interfering old witch. Tried to tell myself that she's just a stupid old cow but she really wound me up. 

I've worked so hard at work that I plan to spend this week letting the kids watch DVD's and play. Buggered if i'm attempting anything else. I'm in permanent pain with my ribs and back and heartburn and totally knackered so sod it! 

Really looking forward to him arriving now. Been picturing holding him and staring at him and feeding him...Christmas doesn't feel the same this year cause i'm looking forward to a couple of week after it so much more!!

Hope everyone's doing ok!! x


----------



## KristelB

congrats MM!!

Tilley - I actual spoke to my mom and she was on board with my decision, and already decided herself that she wouldn't be in the room with me so I didn't have to deal with the whole fairness issue with MIL. I just basically my own decision that told hubby this is the way its gonna be and reasons why to back it up. He just agreed with me, and we told his family last night that this is how we want it.


----------



## LM2104

Hi all,

it was OHs birthday yesterday and we had a curry night, I only had a Korma and a few appetisers and it drove the mad, was kicking and wriggling around for ages!!

I think my bump has dropped a little bit and I'm feeling a few more noticeable BHs.

Should get my GTT test results tomorrow or early tuesday, I'm absoulutely dreading it.

Cant believe Im 35 weeks tomorrow... Only 35 days to go!!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## windle05

wow another congratulations in order  well done mm, hope all is well

been told this week that i wont be able to use the new birthing unit because i am over weight, not happy bunny at all, it was that keeping me calm about the whole labour and now im having to have it on a normal delivery ward where i really didnt want to, thought as i have had sciatica for 12 weeks i would be encouraged to have a water birth but guess only skinny minis are allowed to use the new unit at my local hospital, money well spent a :nope:

thing is other than being in pain and depressed, my bp and growth etc has been perfect so me being over weight, since getting pregnant i should add, has really ruined my plans and bought me down further 

might as well tell me i have to have a c sec now, least i will no when i can meet my baby :dohh:

sorry all im being a baby, i no :baby:


----------



## 17mummytobee

Making my OH a collection of all our scan pictures starting fom 9+1 and will add the las ones ( 33+6) and gunna put them all in a big frame as one of xmas pressies. Hope he likes it :)


----------



## windle05

17mummytobee said:


> Making my OH a collection of all our scan pictures starting fom 9+1 and will add the las ones ( 33+6) and gunna put them all in a big frame as one of xmas pressies. Hope he likes it :)

sounds great hun  thats a lovely gift xx


----------



## KristelB

17mummytobee said:


> Making my OH a collection of all our scan pictures starting fom 9+1 and will add the las ones ( 33+6) and gunna put them all in a big frame as one of xmas pressies. Hope he likes it :)

thats a beautiful gift, love it :)


----------



## 17mummytobee

Any of you ladies that had the steriod shots do you still get muscular pain like weeks later? And do any you have a lump that kinda developed around the site where you got the shots?


----------



## daisybby03

17mummytobee said:


> Any of you ladies that had the steriod shots do you still get muscular pain like weeks later? And do any you have a lump that kinda developed around the site where you got the shots?

no


----------



## 17mummytobee

daisybby03 said:


> 17mummytobee said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies that had the steriod shots do you still get muscular pain like weeks later? And do any you have a lump that kinda developed around the site where you got the shots?
> 
> noClick to expand...

I had both my steroids in my butt and get like the most sharp intense muscle pain sometimes when I lay down and I had pethadine and anti-sickness in my thigh and there's a lump about the size of a £2 coin there now? :wacko:


----------



## chobette

17 - sounds like a nice gift for him. I would call your midwife tomorrow and ask if that's normal or not. 

Windle -- :hugs: That is really crappy, I have never heard of that before. Hope things look up for you, we don't have long now xx 



Well all is okay here. Finding myself overwhelmed and emotional. I am seriously annoyed at everything right now. My step-fathers mom keeps posting on my facebook about it being a boy, despite me saying it's a secret and no one is to know. I never once told her or mentioned on there it being a boy :dohh: She posted, "LOOK AT MY GRANDSON!". Seriously?? First off, I never said it was a boy and you're ruining the surprise and secondly it's not your grandson. She hasn't been a part of my life since my mom married my step-father. Sorry for the mini-rant, just tired of everything right now :(


----------



## 5-a-side

MM - massive congratulations to you. He's a great weight and I'm so pleased he'll be home with you soon :cloud9:


----------



## LM2104

Windle if t makes you feel any better (doubt it, but I'll give it a go...) when I had Annie I went up to the brand new birthing centre at my local hospital when I went into labour and I have to say it was the most awful experience! I got rushed down to your average labour room on delivery suite during labour and it was a much better experience, had better support, nicer midwife etc. so its not just the place that is going to make your labour what you want. sometimes the unexpected things turn out for the best.

Had a few stabbing pains in the night and when I got up this morning I'd lost quite a bit of clear discharge so I'm hoping this means LO is making their way down finally!!


----------



## lintu

Hi ladies, anyone got the dreaded sickness back?? I never had much morning sickness, but over the last few days iv really struggled to keep much down :(


----------



## truly_blessed

no actual sickness but I do have bad indigestion now for the first time, sometimes to the point where I'm almost sick.


----------



## lintu

im feeling mahhoooosive today, 34+1 week bump

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone209.jpg


----------



## MrsGAnderson

im finding it difficult to eat alot of food right now, im getting very full very fast. we had a roast at MIL yesterday and i could only eat half of it! oopsie lol.. ill be lying down soon to try and eat it.

i have to admit my heartburn is only bad at night time, but when im waking up during the night baby is stuck very high up into my ribs, i couldnt breathe and was in really bad pain lol! it was a nightmare, baby soon moved but i began panicking at first.

xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Omg - my right breast started leaking in the bath last night. First baby so never expected them to start before he was born!! But my nipple felt weird and when I felt it a little liquid xame out, then I squeezed it a bit and it started to come out in little drops. Freaked me right out! Tiny bit must have leaked today as there was a small white mark on my bra when I got home from work. 

Rib pain is worse and feels like baby has broken it whenever I cough or laugh! Not good cos I have a bad cough at moment! And to make matters worse, pplk keep telling me c-sections r awful and what am I having one of those for? Getting majorly fed up now but on the upside - 4 days of work to go!!


----------



## LM2104

Kezz I was eating an ice cream in summer when I was pregnant with Annie and for some reason it made one of my boobs go mad and I leaked everywhere so I can completely understand the freaked out feeling! Only happened a couple of time with this pregnancy so far though.

I phoned the docs to get my GTT results and they wouldnt give them to me said I had to make an appointment to see a doctor so now Im very scared! I have to wait until weds morning now.


----------



## Maz1510

Hey, been MIA for a while. I have been having a emotional breakdown this weekend :cry: lol. DH being a pain in the arse - he just does not understand that these things NEED to be done (preg hormones/nesting etc!) But seems bar a few gifts to wrap i THINK i may have finally got there!! the house is pretty much done and all baby shopping finished, have tree up and xmas shopping finished!! :dance: Just need to clean it all again now! :LOL: 

I thought i would have the whole of dec to prepare etc, but it looks like i will have a newborn on xmas this yr!! :shock: Induction next week so whether home or not, defo will be a mommy!! :shock: Im not so sure he/she will hold in that long as have been having tightenings, but just when i think this is it they die down, so im hoping that its just preparing my body a little early as worried about having Induction so early (36wks) and my body not being ready! Eek!! 

Congrats MM on your little one. SOunds like it was nothing but eventful. But worth it im sure and you will have your little man for xmas too! How many weeks were you?


Kezz_ not long to go now, and you will be finished! Im sure the kids would rather fun n DVD week toO! hehe!! 
I know what you mean about the weirding out on the leaking thing!! lol. I notice the other week i can hand express colostrum already!! kinda gross actually!!! lol. I was tempted to start storing it but i figure i can get it easily so should be fine. I dont think it has "leaked" out on its own yet!?

Well i wonder how many more of these "january snowflakes" are going to be little xmas presents instead! I cant believe i have 6days left just the 2 of us! its very serial!! 

As for visitors in labour etc... NO WAY would i have Inlaws there!!! Ideally it will just be me and DH but my mom is on call in case i or DH need additional support. TBh i would like my mum there but i think its a intimate moment i look forward to sharing with my DH as we become a family. I imagine my mother will be around somewhere but she has no intention of being thre unless we call her. 
MIL is not really interested anyways but i wouldnt have her there, i think a mother and daughter is different but not MIL. THey werent therre to make it why would they think its ok to be there otherwise?? :LOL: 

As for visitors etc. NO! Not till the next day or once im on postnatal ward etc but defo not while im in labour room! My plan was not to even tell anyone im in labour until its born but the secret of the Induction date is not the best kept secret so most (close fam/friends) no when we will be going in to hospital anyways! 

Hope everyone ready for xmas?! Anyone not taking baby out visiting on xmas day?? Other than going to my mums for dinner i dont really want to be going everywhere but dont know if its fair to go to one and not the other??? 
xxx


(oops sorry long rant there!!)


----------



## mmcheek1

we are both home holding my tiny little guy and ther is nothing better, soon we all be there


----------



## chobette

Congrats mmcheek - glad he is home and safe


----------



## chobette

Ladies -- need support/advice?
Are any of you suffering with depression during this pregnancy? Are you on medicine or what's your treatment?

Awhile back at my 25 week appointment I talked to my doctor about the problems I had been having, she told me it was just the caffeine I had been drinking. Well, I had cut that out and problems still persisted. She told me she didn't want to put me on medication as the baby could get addicted to it, which I understand and don't want. 
-- Now it's gotten worse, had a lot of stress compile these past couple days. I have my husband for support, but nobody else...and I can't seem to tell him anything else since he's heard it all. I moved here because of him and his family lives here. His family hasn't been supportive at all, so I can't turn to them, they haven't even checked in on me or to see how our pregnancy has been going.

Do any of you know what kind of treatment they would offer me this late in the game? I will be 34 weeks Thursday, I see her on Thursday and would mention it then. 

Don't know what else to do or who else to turn to :shrug:


----------



## 17mummytobee

Well ladies I never thought we would get this far but I had my 34 week scan today. He's doing good but not as big as they would like he's in the 30th percentile but he's healthy and that's all that matters. 

The discharge I've been experiancing is my plug (again) and they rekon he will be here for christmas!!


----------



## LM2104

Chobette I have been suffering with low mood etc and I went to see my midwife at 32 weeks who also didnt want to put me on meds so referred me to a specialist type of counselling service for prenatal and postnatal depression and mental health problems. I have my appointment this morning and Im really nervous but hoping it helps.

I hope you are ok and start getting the help you need soon.

Is anyone noticing their LOs are moving less as the weeks go on? I feel like Im being paranoid because when I say to family members that I havent felt it for a while they keep saying 'well its running out of room in there' or 'its probably conserving its energy and getting ready'.

Got so much going on this week my head is all over the place.


----------



## truly_blessed

chobette - I'm not well up on these type of things and fortunately it's not something I have ever suffered with but maybe just getting councilling and talking things through might make you feel a whole lot better. this might just get you over the stage until baby is here then you can look at medication. you sound like you have a lot you want to get off your chest and talk about but noone to talk it through with and you don't want to put it all on your husband. xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Maz - good luck with the induction, I'm sure you will be absolutely fine, your body will know what to do and you'll have great help with the MW's. 

Kezz - I've been leaking since 27wks!! Even though this is my 3rd I've never had it prior to baby being born so it really scared me. gets worse if I'm around babies or in the bath. OH thinks its funny, I do not. Everyone has an opinion on sections, granted they arent the nicest but then not all vaginal births are either. Your medical need is above anything else so sod what anyone says its awful that people expect you to explain yourself. Best thing, you get your baby in your arms at the end. That's the result we all want.

Chobette - I had PND with dd1, wasnt fun at all. havent experienced it through pregnancy though so I dont know if the feelings are the same. My advice, make sure you talk to doctors and get to see a councillor/specialist. The more you talk the better. I kept a diary, only a few years ago I burned it (dd1 is 10 now) as I was definitely over how i felt but at the time writing it all down got thoughts and feelings out of my head. So that's an idea. 

LM - My doctors surgery wont give out results on the phone you have to go in (which is a pain) so fingers crossed everything is fine and they're just being extra cautious over patient protection/confidentiality. Maybe if you called your MW they'd be able to tell you over the phone though.

17 - I'm pleased baby is hanging on in there. You're doing really well. I thought he'd be here by now. 

MM - so pleased your home and happy x

Melody doesnt kick or wriggle as much lately, just get hardening moments and an arse sticking out! Havent thought that something might be wrong, just presumed she really is running out of room and getting in different positions.


----------



## chobette

Thanks ladies! My husband and I had a long talk last night and he helped me through the emotions, still feeling a bit rough, but that's because of a few "family" members who are being really crappy. I swear my BIL's fiancee has a programmed personality to instantly judge someone. She was complaining how she got socks for Christmas.... Isn't Christmas more than just gifts and doesn't the thought count anymore?? I'm thinking of taking her off of my facebook so I don't have to down myself anymore with her comments. She doesn't talk to me on there anyway, she just makes rude comments when I say something about our pregnancy. 

Sorry for the small rant. .. 

17 -- That's good news! Hopefully he stays in there for a few more weeks at least. xx 

LM- How did your appointment go, did it help? I may see what my doctor has to say, definitely don't want medicine either...so maybe if the counseling helps I will give it a try. My son kicks less, but his rolls are getting stronger. I heard it's normal for them to move less, especially kicking. 

truly -- Thanks hon, that is how I feel. I appreciate your advice xx 

5-a-side -- I may start a diary, that might help get things out.


----------



## lintu

Been for a scan today, they wanted to check baby given iv been throwing up for the past 4 days! Anyway sprout all fine head way down low and nice healthy est weight already 6lb 8 and still potentially 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## chobette

Good news lintu, hopefully you won't have to wait a full 8 weeks for your LO. xx Sounds like a very good weight.


----------



## LM2104

Had my couselling appointment, went well, good to get a few things off my chest. They are going to contact me within the next with their recommentdations of the kind of support I need.

Had a lot of pushing down pressure today and I am very sore down below thinking I may have a UTI, so will be asking for that to be checked tomorrow when I go to get my GTT results.

My OHs boss and his wife are due to have a baby the day after us but they may be being induced tomorrow. I have to admit I am getting very jealous of everyone who has their babies, think I may write to Santa and ask to have my baby for Xmas (providing its healthy enough of course as I will be full term at Xmas!)


----------



## lintu

g;lad ur appointment went well huni :hugs:I know what u mean huni, Im so envious of people who have their beans but at the same time i want it far away from xmas as poss


----------



## Rees

Lintu - :hugs: How're you feeling now?

LM - I can't walk without bumpy hurting either :( It's getting hard now!!

Kristel - no one else apart from my mum and my partner will be in the delivery room, and even then I might have to make my OH stay at home with Tegan because I do not think his mum can cope with looking after Tegs and I need my mum with me! My dad will come in after he's here as he needs to drive me to the hosp and take us home again :) But no one else is getting near me when I'm in hospital! Afterwards is fine though! Even when I'm still covered in blood :)

Truly - do you hope you go a week over if your MIL has booked the week you're due off?? :haha: I'd go spare!

LM - I'm refusing to go onto a ward! I'm leaving from the delivery room unless anything needs checking over and then I'll stay, I just wanna get home asap and back to my Teggie-poo :) dreading leaving her!

mm - Congrats hun :) Will pop it on the front page :) Can't believe he's here and you were due the same time as me! That's scary :)

Chobette - :hugs: I hope the cramping stops soon :(

MrsG - :waves:

17 - no pink discharge here, think it's to do with your little one thinking about arriving! My discharge is getting a bit thicker though!

Kristel - yay for no visitors for 2 hours :) Did your OH agree with you then?

mm - can't believe he's already home!! It's scary to think that Jago could be here already too! (He's safely tucked inside as he still has nowhere to sleep!)

Kezz - :hugs: stupid cow you work with! How dare she judge :( I'd have an easy week at work too if I were you :) It's your last one for a while so you may as well have fun :) I'm looking forward to Christmas mainly because of Tegan, she is going to love it :)

Windle - big big :hugs: hun, I'm not allowed a homebirth for the same reason - my high BMI puts me at risk - of what I don't know considering I was the same weight last time around and was given the go-ahead for a home birth with Tegan. I know it's the best place because of the chicken pox, but if it was only for my weight I'd be asking more questions over their motive behind saying no!

Saying that when I had a bath at the hospital last time (told to transfer because of high BP and baby's head was swollen) the G&A wasn't as good coming from the canister as it was on the wall!

17 - sounds like a lovely pressie :)

Chobette - :hugs: :( Sounds like she's a bit evil!!

Lintu - I was sick at least once a week up until a few weeks back - evil babies!! Wow, what a neat bump :)

MrsG - poke the baby back down :) And for heartburn maybe prop yourself a bit more upright with pillows at night? I haven't had much heartburn, it's not my baby that has hair but me! I have a lovely furry tummy! :haha:

Kezz - I leaked loads with Tegan from about 28 weeks, this time it's only been a little bit and when I squeeze nothing comes out :(

Personally I wouldn't have a c-section, but for you and your circumstances and if I was you I'd be totally having one! Some people find them hard, some people find them easy recovery-wise and it's the same for vaginal births! Everyone is different and each to their own, tell them where to stick their opinions :hugs:

Maz - I'm not sure if we're having 2 xmas dinners or not, but as we'll be at my mum's for the first one at lunch time and OH's mum lives across the road it'd be rude not to go across :( As much as I don't want to! And then if we don't get a second dinner there then we'll be there for Boxing Day I think, so you could always do that, and then alternate who gets you on xmas day every year? Or from next year do it at home for just the 3 of you (awwwww!!)

Chobette - They might offer you counselling or medication, I have meds but I still haven't taken them yet, need to go shopping tomorrow in the next big town where there's more shops so am gonna take them tomorrow night. My MW says that she would rather people started taking meds in the weeks before baby arrives so that they're in the system and working. Doc wasn't entirely happy over it though but agreed that I was borderline for needing them (so my depression has started to lift as I defo needed them a few months back but they made me too drowsy and I changed them last week). :hugs: This late in the game there's not much that's gonna effect them apparently! (good to know :) )

LM - movements haven't necessarily slowed down but they have changed a bit, I get more wriggles than kicks and some of the movements I can only feel from the outside. Running around after a toddler and getting ready for xmas will also stop us from feeling movements as we're not on the lookout for them as much! As I'm typing he's wriggling his ass! :)

Lintu - it's a whopper! :O at least the sickness isn't stopping baby from growing away :)

LM - glad the appointment went well, hopefully the appointment with the doc goes well too tomorrow and you'll get a negative result!

I chose meds over counselling mainly because I've been there and done that, my PND was bad with Tegs and during this pregnancy too (thoughts of self harm, suicide, giving up the kids, you name it, I felt it) and I didn't think that counselling was gonna sort my head out! Hoping the meds will from tomorrow night though!

5 - good idea about a diary, I might do that for when things start getting too much for me!

I am so ready for Jago to pop out on Boxing Day :) But would like a New Years baby too :) I am hurting, so much! I had to be helped in and out of the bath yesterday, so embarrassing :( Just want him here but I want him to wait until xmas, in 10 mins it'll be 32 days until he's due and we so aren't ready for him!

And now that I've realised the time I'd better be offski :)

Hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow :) It's meant to be sunny(ish) here hence the day trip to do xmas and baby shopping! xx


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm a bit messed up on the whole goin gover thing to be honest. I don't mind a week but if they let me go the full 10 days, that will take it to the 24th Jan (they have my due date as 14th now even though it's always been closer to 7th ????), gvien an induction could lasy 3 days before baby gets here, that would take it to 27th, which is my dad's birthday. He passed away in August and I was backwards and forwards to the hospital for 8 weeks prior to that withoug any support (not ideal at 9 weeks pregnant but hey, it happens). I just think being in labour on his birthday would be too much for me to take. They did say yesterday they will induce from 40+7 so that might be the better option for me given the circumstances.


----------



## truly_blessed

Uk ladies - so how many of us will be able to watch the new series of One Born Every Minute??? series 3 starts 4th of January channel 4 9pm and I'm torn between wanting to watch it and being too scared of frightening myself silly. Great timing channel 4!


----------



## 5-a-side

Ohhhh great I wondered when the new series would be on :D I'll be watching, I love it. Think the uk version is better than the usa one (no offence ladies but I find it more relevant to my situation)


----------



## lintu

Don't think I'm going to be brave enough to watch, may have to sky +


----------



## 21p1eco

i will definately be watching! it is filmed in southampton where we used to live, i had my scans for jamie in that hospital. i have a busy month coming up, we move to our new house next wednesday, and then christmas and new year, jamies birthday is 4th jan and jessica is due 13th jan, and i will have to get all of her stuff out ready after christmas. time is flying by at the moment, but i am so excited.

nothing to report here, baby is fine, not engaged yet. Although i am getting very uncomfortable now, picking up my 2 year is a big struggle so i have to make him walk and hold my hand.

Congrats mm! glad to hear you are all home ok.


----------



## kezz_howland

Does anyone know if I can take any cough medicine for this damn cough? It's a proper chesty one bringing up loads of phlegm, and hurts now.


----------



## Princesskell

There has been a series of one born every minute filmed in Leeds-where I'm giving birth-they filmed in oct/nov don't know if it's this one. Loads of people I know where asked to star in it!!
I will definitely be watching-getting scareder and scareder!


----------



## truly_blessed

I've heard it is the leeds one PK. I might watch through my fingers with the sound off!

Not sure about the cough medicine Kezz, honey & lemon is prob ok but not much use for anything other than a tickle.


----------



## 17mummytobee

So I called the hospital about the discharge I've been having and over the phone she tells me its thrush?! 
So I went to the doctor today and she said it sounds like my plug she examined me and said my cervix is soft and squishy :rofl: and easily reachable however she said I'm not dilated bit weird. But in a way is good I guess! 
Woke up this morning feeling very wet and wiped to find brown discharge. Had a wee and for some reason I looked down the loo....don't ask me why! But it was like browny yellow? And my urine test today was fine? All a bit wacko!


----------



## LM2104

Well blood sugar levels were up at 8.1 but doc says they dont class it as pregnancy induced diabetes until it it hits 9 so I have to watch my sugar intake and just have glucose watched but have been told not to panic about it.

doctors couldnt tell if baby was breech or not either so have to wait for a decision on that at MW app. on Monday. Also have thrush again, bit annoying!

Had some amazingly painful cramps last night. Def not BH was certain they were contractions. Had about 3 of these and felt the need to go #2. After crying in pain for a bit managed to get to sleep expecting to wake up with full blown contractions only for OH to tell me he had a similar experience in the night so must have been something we ate... gutted!!


----------



## lintu

Kezz huni, I dont think you can take any?? ask at a pharmacy they will be able to tell you, I know you can take the honey locketts if that helps.

Perhaps try honey and hot water, it will soothe it if nothing else :hugs: hope your feeling better soon


----------



## lintu

:hugs: LM2104, sorry your having a pooh time. must admit iv had a couple of wooois this it moments and then they pass :( so frustrating


----------



## chobette

Kezz -- I was told I could take robitussin cough, but there's a specific one you have to take, I would talk to a pharmacist and they could help you find the right medicine for you. Might be called something else where you are? xx 

I passed one born every minute on tv the other day, but didn't watch it..wondering maybe I should have? lol

LM -- You too? I have had these pains as well, so maybe it's not what you ate :haha: 

Thanks Rees, I hope they help for you. Thanks for sharing your story with me, helped me feel not so alone in all of this. xx


----------



## KristelB

woke up this morning to my belly feeling achey and then a couple times today I had some craps. Earlier this evening baby was moving a ton, or was it BH? but in my vaginal area had this burning sensation, and then in the other area down there, lots of pressure as if I have to go #2. Oh and it feels like baby is trying to escape, can't hardly breathe. Maybe she also has her feet up my ribs?


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey all, just a quickie...

Kristel - I've been having lots of (increasingly stronger) Braxton hicks contractions since the weekend - enough to stop me in my tracks! I'm putting it down to the fact we're 36 weeks but f you're worried get it checked out :flower:

21 - brilliant news re the new house! And you'll be in by Crristmas? Fab! You must be so excited :happydance:

Sorry to hear some of you are having a rough time :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

hello girls been crazy at home with my precious little guy not much getting done from but nursing alot. i had my incision checked and they said i must have a super immune system my healing is amazing, i do feel pretty good there but oh so sleep deprived lol. i am 20 pounds away from pre pregnacy size which means i weigh 150. my in-laws will be in this weekend and i hope they are polite. i have been reading about you all and i can tell you are all tired of pregnancy its so worth it tho, i know you all kno tht well little bit is calling so i gotta run


----------



## kezz_howland

Okay so i'm sat in living room (been off work yesterday and today with this hurrendous cough and just generally feeling poo) and I have a weird back ache. It feels very similar to period cramp, only it's in my lower back and hips. Is that normal? Is it anything to do with contractions? It feels weird and sort of uncomfortable but not really painful just yet? Help! So have no idea what's going on!

ETA: baby is still moving about high up...


----------



## mmcheek1

yes it can be very normal kezz your baby is gaining a half a pound a week and is pulling your ligaments. really the onset of labor pains is very noticeable and persistent and gets closer together


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Ladies, :hi:
Hope your all doing well. 

I just found out yesterday that our baby girl is breech and on the bigger side. They gave us a 1% chance that she will turn into postion because fluid is also on the low side. So this may be my 1st Csection out of the 3. Oh well, I would perfer not to be scarred but whatever gets her out safely. 

Just praying for a healthy baby :)


Hope your all doing well and Hope your feeling better KEZZ. ( Being sick this far along is torture!)


----------



## MrsGAnderson

:hi: hi ladies :)

oo sounds like were all in the same position.. 
kezz - im also having period like cramping in my hips and lower back (not too much in the back region though) im finding my excercise ball is helping alot with that.. although i have a major cold and cough.. its awful. I know we can use vics vaporub :) and honey and lemon in hot water, that seems to be helping me! x
becca - your right, aslong and you have a healthy baby all is well, but i can see why your anxious about scarring, i would be too.. good luck x

Well im going to go off now and start drawing on my bump cast :) ill upload a piccy when ive painted it etc xx


----------



## Princesskell

kezz_howland said:


> Okay so i'm sat in living room (been off work yesterday and today with this hurrendous cough and just generally feeling poo) and I have a weird back ache. It feels very similar to period cramp, only it's in my lower back and hips. Is that normal? Is it anything to do with contractions? It feels weird and sort of uncomfortable but not really painful just yet? Help! So have no idea what's going on!
> 
> ETA: baby is still moving about high up...


Same feeling kezz-was worrying but it's been all week now and I don't think I've dropped ready for labour yet? X


----------



## mmcheek1

just so you know i just had an emergency c-section they had to get the baby out of me within 7 mins and tht was from them puting me to sleep( no time epidural) and i wont lie the first night was hard but after that all was well. my stomach is flat and i am not even sore at all. on day 2 i was on IB Prophen and that was it. i was a nervous reck at the thought of having it but then when i went into labor and dilated from 2 to 10 in ten mins and then is foot was in my vagina the c-section wasnt that scary


----------



## LM2104

Went and did the rest of our Xmas shopping today, just got to finish OHs presents and done, what a relief that will be!!

Ive had a strange pain and the only way I can explain it is like there is a string connecting my bellybutton and vagina straight down and then feels like someone is pulling the string out of my belly pulling the two together (if that makes sense, which I doubt!) makes me double over.

Kezz I get really bad back ache find it helps to make sure I am sat up really straight in a comfortable position.

Becca would you be upset with a section? We have to see if our baby is breech on Monday Im quite worriedit will all end in a section.

Do you think the names Annie and Shannon go for siblings?

Have a weather warning for snow here over night and in the morning, hope it doesnt get too bad, or I go into labour!!!


----------



## windle05

well i have had a very eventful few days, had nct classes 3 times with another saturday, midwife tuesday and found out my husband was having another virtual affair!

nct classes have been really good would recommend them to anyone, they are alot of money but i think it has been money well spent, it has made me so much more relaxed about the rest of my pregnancy and labour.

midwife has said baby is very stong and growing to plan, head down and ready to go, small plug loss over the past couple of days too so im hoping i am able to wait it out until at least new years. she has also said that, although i am very unlikely to get a waterbirth, it will all depend on the on duty midwives so time will tell.

so anyway, after suffering from pre-natel depression for the last 10-15 weeks due to trust issues with my husband from past mistermeners, i find out he has been meeting up with my 17 year old cousin in secret and messaging her, nothing has physically happened with her or any of the others as they have all been virtual affairs but the fact he could do this to me again and after getting me pregnant and knowing how i have been feeling, has really knocked me for 6, dont no what to say, think, feel anymore. the stress is making bh's unbareable and im desperate to sort out one way or the other if our marriage can be repaired this time, it has gone too far too many times.

god i am so full of exciting, positive news arent i! its my birthday tomorrow so i shall be a 35 week pregnant 28 year old, sober and depressed this year but i will have a lifetime of birthdays to enjoy with my baby


----------



## LM2104

Windle, firstly Happy Birthday!!
Secondly huge :hugs: this must be such a hard time for you, but try to stay strong for your baby and focus on all the happiness the LO is going to bring. Im sorry I have no advice though :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Windle - Happy Birthday and huge hugs to you, such an awful time to be dealing with all that is going on in your life. I wish I had some good advice but only you really know what you want to do. 


LM - The names sound fine together to me, though its not something I have thought of for mine, I just like the name and with 4 other children its too much for my brain to handle :haha:


----------



## chobette

Windle - Happy Birthday! :) 

Had my monitoring this morning, seems like baby had a temper tantrum when she used the buzzer to rouse him. Kind of funny.
My next appointment they will schedule me for a growth scan, then go from there to decide what needs to be done in terms of induction, c-section, or anything of that sort. Would rather have an induction to see if I can push him out than a c-section. I imagine that's last resort though. xx 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Beccagal

Oh my, I am so exhausted today. I slept about a whole 2 hours last night and stomach feels like it cant grow anymore. Ready to drive myself to the hospital and let them know I&#8217;m ready. :thumbup: J/k 

Mrs. G - Thanks :)
Mmcheck &#8211; I&#8217;m sure the anticipation is what makes me a little scared. Sometimes the anticipation is so much worse. 

LM- Nope, I wont be upset if g*ds plan is a C-section. I&#8217;ve read so many sad stories and just praying for a healthy baby no matter how she makes her entrance. 
btw, I like your girl names, you won&#8217;t get confused. Miine will be Abby and Andi.:dohh:

Windle - Happy Birthday


----------



## mmcheek1

everyone is so quite is everybody doing ok


----------



## kezz_howland

LM - I have same pain most mornings and several times. Makes me flinch and grab my tummy when it happens but then goes again quickly. Must be another type of stretching, or baby sitting on yet something else!

Windle - so sorry to hear you're feeling so down. I don't know what to advise, but this baby will bring so many good things into ur life, and maybe it might just make your husband realise what he's got as well!!

My OH asked me today whether i'm nervous about my c-section and I'm actually feeling fine about it. I have the odd worry, like the catheter being pulled out, and the needle in my back, but mostly i'm just so grateful that we don't have to try and have a vaginal birth given our circumstances. Plus I know a lot of friends who have had c-sections and all of them have said that it's been fine. Bit sore afterwards but up and about pretty quick. 

Baby is now a giant lump i'm sure! He's going to come out looking like a mini wayne rooney! He spends most of his time sat with his bum pushing up my ribs and poking out, which makes me think he doesn't have much room left. He's so active for about 5 hours a day as well, and at these times it turns my stomach cause he's just so manic! Don't know how he has room to poke about so much!

Yesterday I had a bit of a scare -was last day of work and got up in morning and went to the loo and there were some tiny spots of blood when I wiped. Got really scared and thought it might carry on and planned to ring midwife, but didn't even get another drop and have had nothing since, so decided not to worry about it. I've been really ill the last week and have a terrible cough and cold, and later that day I was going really dizzy for about 3 hours. Luckily the children were jiust watching panto all afternoon so I could just sit, and I was okay by the time I went home. I'm at hospital on Tuesday for an ultrasound and meeting with the doc to finally arrange my c-section, so will mention it all then so they can check there's nothing wrong. Hoping they'll tell me baby is massive and I need a c-section early. Lol. I'm so eager to get him out cause it's got me so run down recently. I'm spotty, my lips are all cracked and when i laugh I start coughing and sound like an 80 year old smoker!!


----------



## LM2104

Kezz have you had a date set for your c-section yet?

Had a manic day we had to travel for 1 1/2 hours each to go and see OHs children today and I ache really bad now! I've had lots of stabbing pains and cramps in my stomach throughout the day along with losing quite a bit of thick creamy discharge (sorry tmi!) so not sure if it all means something...

Only 30 days to go now!!!


----------



## 17mummytobee

I've been having pink watery discharge very pink creamy discharge white creamy discharge yellowy green discharge browny/oraange discharge :shock: at the orangy stuff :wacko: 
Cervix is easily reachable I'm dilated but not enough! Booooo. Been having constant cramps and period type backache and as soon as they get regular they go!!
Been very restless last night and today and he's dropped a lot just wish things would get going!!


----------



## KristelB

I am full term today!! :happydance: really hoping she comes soon. I can not believe how much more uncomfortable I have become just in the last week. I mean I thought I was uncomfortable then :rolleyes: I woke this morning at 3am didn't go back to sleep. Had to sit on the couch had some shooting pain right shoulder blade area. I googled it, preclampsia came up but my bp has been on the low side all throughout this pregnancy. It may have to do with a good massage 2 days ago..maybe she went a big too deep? 

On the side of things, super excited for Christmas! It's my most favourite time of the year. I love when my entire family full of aunts, uncles, and cousins, etc get together for the holidays..oh and course the food! What's everyone's Christmas plans??


----------



## MrsGAnderson

mmcheek - congratulations hunny :) aww im glad you had a good although abit nerve racking experience, and im happy your feeling well now. how far on were you, whats his/her name and weight ? xxx

well weve had snow up here and i fell on the ice on friday outside asda :( was worrying me abit but baby seems fine and has been moving around and ive listened to the hb and all seems ok so im happy with that. I fell to my knees so i have two major whopping bruises, and the bottom of my bump muscle is slightly achy but apart from that all is well :). i was more embarrassed at everyone who came over to help.. they were only 4people but i hated the attention lol! :blush:

seen midwife thur and she said baby is 2/5 engaged now so hopefully all in the right direction :)

xx


----------



## mmcheek1

Wesley James was born at 4 pounds 6 ounces and 16 inches long i was 33 weeks 2 days when he was born. he spent 1 week in newborn ICU and was never placed on oxygen the only reason he was there 6 days was because he didn't know how to eat. He has only lost 3 ounces and has since gained that back. He is perfect in every way but just mini


----------



## LM2104

OMG if I dont get a good nights sleep soon I might actually kill someone!! Im so uncomfortable it is impossible to sleep and then add Annie and OHs snoring I might as well not go to bed!

I've got my 36 week MW app. today. They are going to assess whether they think the baby is breech or not so please keep your fingers crossed for me that it is head down, I dont want any more complications!

Really hoping she tells me baby has started to engage as all over the weekend I have had lots of discharge, pain and cant walk properly now feel like there is a bowling ball in my pants!

On the plus side only 28 days left today cant believe it, my baby should be here within a month fingers X'd!!


----------



## lintu

LM I feel ur pain with the lack of sleep, nature is poo ud have thought by now our bodies would have realised we need all the sleep we can get in the next few weeks! :haha: 

Hope your lil sprout is head down huni and starting to engage :hugs: 

DH thinks my bump has dropped a little over the weekend, will have to take some pics to compare, but iv deffo changed shape!


----------



## kezz_howland

Well I was going to spend my first day off baking today, but got in car to go to supermarket and car won't start. So i'm stuck in with nothing but the dogs and day time TV to keep me entertained!

How does midwife tell when baby is engaged? Is it via exam? I guess my midwife will never know! lol. Looking forward to my ultrasound tomorrow, even if I can't see much cause he's too big...has anyone had a scan this late? What can I expect to be able to see? Will they be able to tell me his size and weight roughly?

No LM, hoping to get a date tomorrow, or at least receive one in the post shortly after tomorrow. I was told to decide at 36 weeks if I definitely wanted one. Could have told them week 1 I def wanted one and saved all the worry!!


----------



## truly_blessed

I had a scan at 35 + 5 last week. You can still see everything, its just more squashed. They gave me a weight of 6 lbs 7 as well, with a month of growing to do. The midwife feels your tummy as well to see if baby is engaged. They are a bit rough as well when they press down.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

LM hope your little one is head down now hun, fingers are crossed for you! xx

kezz - i thought they would have had you booked in by now tbh, as i didnt think it was possible for you to give birth vaginally? or am i getting confused lol xx

well baby is being a wriggle bum, but im waiting in for a marine fish guy to come set up our tank.. its for dh christmas pressie and i cant wait to see it all :D half 1 he is meant to be coming. 
Ive chopped my dogs hair today all nice ready for xmas so im all sorted now :) 
how is everyone? im tired but may have a nap this avo after the marine guy has gone xx


----------



## kezz_howland

well no... the doctors originally wouldn't listen and wanted me to go with an epidural so I had to fight for it. I think the doc still thought i'd change my mind so e said to come back at 36 weeks and let him know my decision. Bit pointless but hey! So I go back tomorrow to tell him, and then they will hopefully give me a date!!


----------



## lintu

Good luck kezz, I had a scan last week it's all there just even harder to make out! But yeah got all the measurements and est weight it was a case of me getting in the best position tho cos baby wasn't willing to play xxx


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks Lintu! 

I'm so nervous as we see a diff doc every time, and the last guy said he spoke to the consultant and that it was our decision if we wanted a csection or not, and to come back at 36 wks and lets them know. But i'm worried we'll see another doctor (which is almost guarenteed) who will try and persuade us not to again. I know he wrote some notes down somewhere (not on my notes) at the last appointment, cos he was writing for a while, so just hoping it states there somewhere what's going on so we don't have to go over it all again.

If they turned round now and said we can't have a c-section I dunno what i'd do! I'm sure they can't do that...but it's just the seeing diff people each time that annoys me. Think they should give you one doctor throughout!!


----------



## LM2104

Good luck for tomorrow Kezz! Be firm, its your body and your baby after all... Cant see what their problem is you actually have a reason its not like you are just being too posh to push!
The MW will push hard where the baby's head should be to see if its engaged, how much they can feel of the head will tell you how far engaged you are.

Mrs G, hope youre ok after your fall, I slipped on our garden path and almost did the splits at the weekend! An afternoon nap would be amazing shame Annie doesnt go down in the afternoon anymore!

Well, had my appointment and am please to say baby is head down! So hopefully no c-section for me! 

Unfortunately not engaged yet though. Although Ive read this is not unusual for 2nd babies as they often dont engage until the birth. 

Have a low iron count too so have to go and pick up some tablets this week.


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks LM. We'll see what is said tomorrow - but I refuse to leave without being given my c-section and a date being arranged!!

I'm 35 weeks and baby still isn't in pelvis according to midwife, but she didn't seem worried!


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: glad bubba has turned LM :hugs:


----------



## chobette

Good luck tomorrow Kezz, I have a growth scan at some point next week (have to see the doctor first and get it ordered) They can generally get the weight estimate and measurements, just heard it may be a tad more squished. :shrug: 

How is everyone else doing? 

Had a rough...and I mean a rough night. I haven't gotten but may be 2 hours of sleep in the past 24 hours. I have had awful stomach pains and indigestion since last night that kept me awake, along with night sweats. Also had a small argument with my husband about him staying home a couple more hours from work in case I needed to go in. He waited til the last minute to contact work and no one could answer his call... so he went in to work and now I am without a car or means of getting some where. :shrug: I just feel miserable :(


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Lm- im really pleased for you that baby is head down now :D well done baby! xx

kezz - how did you get on with the doctor? xx

chobette - i think its getting rougher nearer the end! lol im exhausted now, so good luck :) i must admit i havent had many rough nights until now, so hopefully by the end you will be used to the roughness ha! xx

ooo yeah im feeling fine now after the fall, although i havent had a very active baby today... im going to lye down and wait for baby to move :) fingers crossed its just being lazy.
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## lintu

Random question ladies but early labour pains are they all over or can they start off in one area?? 

I'm asking cos iv had lower abb cramps to the right all day that do seem to be getting more painfull :shrug: iv no idea what labour pains will feel like all I know is I'm in the bath and they aren't easing off? No pattern or anything to the and iv had a fair few BH's today starting to wonder if this could be the start of something? Just my luck you watch a Christmas day baby!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh gosh, im not sure as this is my first baby, but if your worried you could always call the labour ward and ask their advice, they may want to check you out xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey everyone. Well... finally! I have a date booked for the c-section. Only problem is it's booked for the day before he is due!! They said they try not to do them any earlier than 39 weeks, and they only do them Wed and Fri's, and the Friday before was booked up, so it's booked for Wednesday 18th and his due date is the 19th. I was hoping I had less than 3 weeks to go, but looks like i'm back to 4 weeks now, AND if I go into labour beforehand, she said i'd have an emergency c-section, but to establish i'm in labour they'd probably still want to examine me (which is the whole reason i'm having a c-section, cause I can't be examined!!). So now all I can think is 'please don't come early, please don't come early!' The ultrasound lady didn't give me any specific measurements or size, but said that his tummy is measuring a week ahead, and that she thinks he'll be an 'average' sized baby. She couldn't measure his head circumference as his head was too low at the time (but she did add - 'not anywhere near low enough for labour so don't worry!')

I'm gutted it's been scheduled so late, but relieved that I have a definite date. She was still trying to talk me out of it even today, and told me to ring them if I change my mind! Lol.


----------



## chobette

Geez Kezz, hoping you don't go early as well! Sounds like a headache to me. xx :hugs: 

Lintu - I've never been in labor before, but have been having those pains as well for the past week or so. Just keep an eye out on them and see if they get a pattern or not. xx 

Going to mention to the doctor next Tuesday about my migraines, I have been getting migraines at least once a day and a couple headaches on top of that. Swelling has been about the same for the past couple weeks (doctor last week told me to just keep an eye on it). But starting to concern me with that and the migraines and the headaches. Didn't think you were supposed to get so many and every day? xx


----------



## LM2104

Chobette I would phone the MW next time you have a migrane, especially if you have swelling as well and go to delivery and be checked over. I had migranes with Annie and got sent to hospital everytime to be checked!

Been pretty quiet on the baby front here, kinda resigned myself to the fact its not coming anytime soon!!


----------



## mmcheek1

my labor pains were not consistent and i was dilating from 2 all the way to 10 they examined me and said oh you are 2 and hardly thinned grated my water was broken but then i told my husband that i felt pressure, not a lot of pain until his foot emerged. he got the doc and i was fully dilated and beginning to deliever. this was my fifth pregnancy but it is possible to be spar tic. if you think your in labor let them check you over, hat is their job hun. you are not bothering anyone and if you are so what they are paid well:winkwink:


----------



## mmcheek1

by the ay i do feel for all of you, we had our 2 week check up for Wesley today he weighs 4.11 now and is 17 inches long. he go the thumbs up except a small indication of a heart mummer we are going to take him to a specialist to rule out anything serious. he is so perfect and sweet and cute. i feel so much better now that i delivered, no more erratic hormones yay


----------



## lintu

Thanx guys my crampy pain is still there, feels more muscular now and not as spasamy! Took some paracetamol last night, it didn't do a thing :( but spent most of the night throwing up again, the next 4 or so weeks can not go fast enough!! 

I love Christmas normally but this yr I feel like it's just something to get through :grr: so that baby can be here already! 

I have a breastfeeding course at the hospital later may get them to test my urine to rule out a uti xxx

Glad ur lil man is doing well mm :hugs:


----------



## LM2104

Just carried a 7kg turkey home from the shops as it was the last one and now I ache!!

I know what you mean Lintu I normally love Xmas but this year Im a bit bah humbag, only thing Im looking forward to is seeing Annie's face on Xmas morning when she opens her presents. 

Whilst at the shops I brought a tub of formula milk (wanted one in the cupboard just in case I have trouble breastfeeding) and I cannot believe how expensive it was! I brought Cow and Gate and it was £7.59 but SMA which I used with Annie has gone up to £8.99 per tin... Think I will be demanding booby juice whether baby latches on or not!!!


----------



## mmcheek1

yeah he scared us to death so we are thrilled with things. i feel so bad for all of you things will be better shortly i started exercising yesterday to rid of an access of 15 prego pounds so all of you c sections the pain ends quicker then you think. just get past the first day and dont let the pain beat you, walk, stand up straight(right away) and you will be doing well. if you dont it will last so much longer then needed


----------



## kezz_howland

mm - what does it feel like when u get up? Like your stitches are gonna tear? I'm most worried about the spinal, and the pain afterwards, but I guess having ur baby put in your arms for the first time in your life has gotta be some distraction!!


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Ladies- 
Well just got back from my appt and baby is still very much breech! Good thing about it is she is not putting any pressure on my bladder, Pelvic, or ribs. 
I can say I selpt GREAT the last 4 nights. :sleep:

Next week I talk to my ob doc about scheludled c-section.


----------



## kezz_howland

How does everyone feel about having a few drinks over xmas? I haven't touched a drop since being pregnant, and i'm not a big drinker anyway, never have more than a glass or two of wine on special occasions... but I was thinking about having the odd drink, maybe a glass of baileys tonight, a glass of wine with my xmas dinner, that sort of thing. Do you think it could do any harm now? I don't wanna hurt baby George! x


----------



## Daisy1986

Beccagal said:


> Hi Ladies-
> Well just got back from my appt and baby is still very much breech! Good thing about it is she is not putting any pressure on my bladder, Pelvic, or ribs.
> I can say I selpt GREAT the last 4 nights. :sleep:
> 
> Next week I talk to my ob doc about scheludled c-section.

Mine too... checked today! Yes, people keep asking me if I am getting heartburn and never hungry because baby is squashing stomach etc and I'm like...nope, hehe. No rib kicks but I do get squirms in the cervix and butt, lol. How is your baby lying? x


----------



## daisybby03

mmcheek1 said:


> yeah he scared us to death so we are thrilled with things. i feel so bad for all of you things will be better shortly i started exercising yesterday to rid of an access of 15 prego pounds so all of you c sections the pain ends quicker then you think. just get past the first day and dont let the pain beat you, walk, stand up straight(right away) and you will be doing well. if you dont it will last so much longer then needed

Yes! As soon as you all can, get up and walk. I know it may hurt at first..but it makes a HUGE difference. WHen you lay in the hospital bed the whole time you are only hurting yourself. I was up all the time walking back and forth to the NICU and I was back to work in a week.


----------



## daisybby03

kezz_howland said:


> mm - what does it feel like when u get up? Like your stitches are gonna tear? I'm most worried about the spinal, and the pain afterwards, but I guess having ur baby put in your arms for the first time in your life has gotta be some distraction!!

spinal is nothing compared to the epidural. much small needle and didnt hurt at all!


----------



## Beccagal

Daisy1986 said:


> Beccagal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies-
> Well just got back from my appt and baby is still very much breech! Good thing about it is she is not putting any pressure on my bladder, Pelvic, or ribs.
> I can say I selpt GREAT the last 4 nights. :sleep:
> 
> Next week I talk to my ob doc about scheludled c-section.
> 
> Mine too... checked today! Yes, people keep asking me if I am getting heartburn and never hungry because baby is squashing stomach etc and I'm like...nope, hehe. No rib kicks but I do get squirms in the cervix and butt, lol. How is your baby lying? xClick to expand...

Hi Daisy :hi: Isnt it great!! This is my 3rd baby and I can't believe how great I feel. Last week she was sitting Frank Breech with legs crossed (straight up with bended knees) 
She has moved so much since then and really SCARED me because she just kept turning in circles. All I can think about is the umbilical cord. Finally last night she found a position she is happy with. Im hoping she stays put to ease my nerves. Confirmed this morning, she is curled up like a ball up by my heart (head and back facing away from my heart with legs around down.) still considered frank breech.

What position is your baby in? what chance did they give her to turn into position? They gave me a 1% but still hoping for the turn at the end.


----------



## Daisy1986

Beccagal said:


> Daisy1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccagal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies-
> Well just got back from my appt and baby is still very much breech! Good thing about it is she is not putting any pressure on my bladder, Pelvic, or ribs.
> I can say I selpt GREAT the last 4 nights. :sleep:
> 
> Next week I talk to my ob doc about scheludled c-section.
> 
> Mine too... checked today! Yes, people keep asking me if I am getting heartburn and never hungry because baby is squashing stomach etc and I'm like...nope, hehe. No rib kicks but I do get squirms in the cervix and butt, lol. How is your baby lying? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Daisy :hi: Isnt it great!! This is my 3rd baby and I can't believe how great I feel. Last week she was sitting Frank Breech with legs crossed (straight up with bended knees)
> She has moved so much since then and really SCARED me because she just kept turning in circles. All I can think about is the umbilical cord. Finally last night she found a position she is happy with. Im hoping she stays put to ease my nerves. Confirmed this morning, she is curled up like a ball up by my heart (head and back facing away from my heart with legs around down.) still considered frank breech.
> 
> What position is your baby in? what chance did they give her to turn into position? They gave me a 1% but still hoping for the turn at the end.Click to expand...

Ah, cute! She must like the sound of your heart beat :) 
My baby's head is always to the left of my belly button and a little bit up, quite low down actually! Most of the time he is lying like he is in a hammock but also tucks his feet down underneath him. They haven't told me the chances of him turning but if he is still like this in 2 weeks I will see a consultant who will offer to turn him (no thanks) and book me in for a c section. I have been reading the nice c section stories on here! I think I will really panic if he suddenly turns as I have it in my head that i'm having a c section so it will be scary to think of having to give birth, haha! 

When do they set the c section date for where u live? They do it at 39 weeks here xxx :thumbup:


----------



## lintu

Kezz I'm gonna have a glass with my Xmas lunch and then a glass to bring in the new yr, the worst time to drink is when it's being formed and it's done that now, the odd glass won't hurt anyone!


----------



## chobette

I haven't felt too much pressure below or up high, I think he's curled up in a ball. Last scan he was head down and occasionally I will feel a lot of pressure down below while walking. Feel much better now that there's no feet or pressure on my ribs though. Seem to be breathing better as well, looks like I have dropped too. 

I won't be drinking anything, buuuuuuuut that's only because I haven't been a big drinker and it doesn't appeal to me. My husband refuses alcohol, so I figured I would follow suit :shrug: I imagine some wine and what not can't hurt at this stage, like lintu said, I think it's just during the formulative stage in the 1st trimester.


----------



## LM2104

Kezz Ive only had 1 can of guiness since being pregnant (my MW with Annie told me to drink one or two for iron! lol!) but I wont be drinking over Xmas or New Year because Im scared if I go into labour and they know Ive had a glass or two they wont give pain relief! Add to that thought having a hyperactive 2 1/2 to look after I really cant be bothered to have a drink...

Anyone else have pain in their bum, right on the coccyx (sp?) bone? Its killing me!


----------



## mmcheek1

its hard to explain what it feels like but i wont lie it does hurt. and i didnt get to have my baby put into my arms they put me to sleep and when i woke up an hour later and insisted they take me to the NICU he was hooked up to several tubes. he was certainly worth every ounce of pain i have ever had to endure and so was hild birth for the rest. my husband said the first words i said is where is my baby when i woke and my second was you have got to be kidding, referring to the pain. the only thing i have said since is i cant believe i had to dilate to 10 and have my guts cut on lol. he is only 2weeks old and i am jogging again


----------



## Beccagal

Kezz- I've decided to have a glass of cabernet on xmas eve night with hubby while the LO sleeps, probably watch a comedy flick :winkwink:


----------



## 5-a-side

You sound like you are doing amazing MM :)

As for Christmas drinks, I'm not fussed about alcohol anyway so not drinking really doesnt bother me. So although I wont be drinking its not anything to do with being pregnant just down to not drinking anyway. I'm always the designated driver.


----------



## kezz_howland

I've had tattoos... does a spinal hurt a LOT more than that? And how long does it take? I'm worried about being given morphine as I am sick easily and don't fancy being nauseas while being operated on! Can you ask for something different or is the morphine an automatic?


----------



## windle05

hi all, hows everyone feeling coming up to our full term dates and the christmas/new year celebrations?

kezz - glad u finally have a date, cant believe our due dates r no longer the same now tho :-( lol

well, i have been feeling relatively positive the last few days, had a couple of drinks for my birthday and decided that i will prob have a couple christmas eve and day, have a bottle of asti in the fridge which the whole bottle is only just over 5 units, so between me and hubby i will still be within the recommended allowance and i figure, everything is there now so the few units I will have had over christmas is nothing compared to the huge amount on weekend benders b4 finding out and I havent had anything from 5 - 35 weeks.

looking forward to a nice quiet christmas with just me, hubby and the bump, this year but what i really want is this year 2 b next so our baby will b here and enjoying it with us 

baby was head down and giving me huge amounts of pressure up until a few days ago so im a little bothered that they have moved now, wont have another midwife appointment until 4th jan now 2 find out either. been having major braxton hicks for weeks but worse since the pressure has stopped????? 

oh and another bit of positive news from me is 1, i have gone past the 35 week point my hubby and sil were born on and 2, i have been told that providing all stays well, the info re my bmi was wrong and it goes on pre pregnancy weight therefore, i CAN have a water birth in a midwife lead unit.

good luck to all those hanging in there to avoid christmas day and new years eve babies, hope u all have a great holiday season xxx


----------



## lintu

people keep telling me iv dropped, personally dont see it or feel like i have!!

34+1
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone209.jpg

35+4
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y56/LILBOBDOG/phone210.jpg


----------



## mmcheek1

lintu i could never tell rather i had dropped or not. none of the 5 times i have been preggo. i will say your bump is adorable and you look fab. the baby looks like it has surely grown quite nicely. well hubby is planning our next lol already haha after what i went through i will leave it at we shall see. he wants a little girl now, he is loving being a dad as this is all new for him. we just spoke with someone today about building and he ask about the 5 bedroom. we also have one that doesnt live at home now mr 18 and one that will be going to college in a year and a half. he said that will leave enough rooms for a girl and foster child.we have always dreamed of sharing our love for children with those that are less fortunate i pray this will work out


----------



## 17mummytobee

Hey girlies :) so OHs brotheers gf who is a total cow has been slagging me off on another forum. She goes on that one, I go on this one, the best one :D :rofl: 

Not only has she been slagging my off but she's been slaggin off her OH and his family and making lies up about us all.her my Ohs family have bent over backwards for her and her kid aswell. 

My pregnancy has not been smooth at all. Pre-term labour several times, irritable uterus, group strep-b and they where going to deliver LO at 31 weeks when I was in severe pre-term labour and nefedipine ( the medication to stop labour) was effecting my blood pressure so much an effective dose could not be given. I'm now 35+3 and lil man is still cooking :happydance: so erm yeah we've been at the hospital. A lot. 

She says that I'm an attention seeking immature bitch and because of my age I'm going to be a shit mum. She had her kid at 20?! If anybodys a shit mum its her. She can't even put a stable roof over her kids head let alone keep a stable and happy relationship. And here's the cliffhanger she's pregnant yet again. 3 months along and her eldest is only 9 months :wacko: 

She says I'm nieve and want stuff to go wrong and that I'm not going to love and cherish my baby. She sticks her baby infront of the tv all day and sits on the internet. But of course she can do no wrong. 

I didn't think it was possible to love someone so much until I had my son in my belly and I really can't wait to meet him. When I had the horrible scares of pre-term labour talks of delivary neo-natologists and talks of scbu I've never been so scared in my life I wa crying down the phone to my mum and when they moved me to delivay suiete at half 3 in the morning I was crying to my OH down the phone as he was on his way to the hospital. Why would anyone want to make stuff up like that? And with the whole group strep-b thing you simply can't make that up!! Its almost like she wants me to flash my notes and ctgs and scan reports in her face? The thing is she even asked to read my notes? 

She says I treat my OH like crap and control him. If that was true then why would be together and as in love with eachother as we are?! She has made up lies about her OH abusing her and they ae always arguing infront of their baby so I don't think she's really one to comment on others peoples relationships?? And we all know that if her OH couldn't have kids she wouldn't be with him. He was thinking about leaving her and all of a sudden she falls pregnnat. Suspicious no? :rofl: 

Sorry for the rant but I'm really not sure how to deal with the situation now. I've never liked her in the first place but have been civil to her. But now by god do I wanna smack her and if she thinks she's getting her hands on my LO she's got another thing coming :rofl: so what would you do? 

:flower:


----------



## 5-a-side

What would I do? keep as far away from her as and keep all my personal stuff to myself. 
I always learned the hard way in situations like this and lost out with friends and family. 
Hope things work out for you.


----------



## LM2104

Everyone keeps telling me my bump has dropped and I'm getting lots of pain when walking around. Had a lot of pain yesterday after going to the shops, lasted about 5 hours but wore off when I went to bed.

Last night I kept waking up with really bad back ache too. Just want the baby to hang on until 27th then it can come whenever it likes!!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok


----------



## kezz_howland

I would just stay out of it. Let her think and say what she likes - you know the truth so don't let her get to you. 

I've been baking Christmas biscuits today to keep me occupied until the OH finishes work tonight for a few days! Been into town as well to fetch a cake from M&S, so now i'm feeling all ready for Christmas!! We're going Christmas shopping tonight, and have my parents and OH's parents and brother all coming for Xmas day and staying Xmas night, so we've got all the food and stuff to do (voluntarily - I didn't want to go travelling to other people's so close to due date so asked everyone to come here). We're really looking forward to having everyone here under one roof. Next year will be the really special one though! 

Thought maybe i'd dropped this morning... one on side looks lower, but other side it looks the same! lol. Maybe he's dropping gradually. But he's still shoving his feet and knees up into my ribs and what feels like my throat at times, so that when I sit, this lump comes up to greet me! lol.


----------



## mmcheek1

hey 5- how have you been i havent seen you here in a bit. i remember a time whn youwas concerned about showing and now look at you at the end, girl what a roller coaster you been on this pregnancy and kezz i remember when i read your story of how you conceived i was amazed do you think you will do it again? we have all been through so much on here. i remember how i felt a little jealous of daisy when she delievered then felt guilty when my water broke. i guess we are going to try for our girl next year but more passively then we did this time. if it happens it happens. we are nuts i know cause that would make 7 but its what we want. my hubby and i are so much closer having had wesley i think it would be cool for us to have a girl


----------



## kezz_howland

mm - i'll let you know once i've had this one! lol. I desperately want a girl so I think we will have to do it all again at least once, but not for a couple of years I should think. I haven't much enjoyed being pregnant and I won't be in a rush to do it again!

I'm starting to worry a little about my spinal/epidural. They didn't specify at hospital which I would get for a planned c-section. Does anyone know? I think i'd rather the spinal as it seems briefer and easier, but people keep telling me different things!

PS Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## LM2104

Kezz I had an epidural, I dont remember it hurting and I had 3 lots of it before I went to theatre, it helped so much too, I think I will probably be having it again!

Merry Xmas ladies!!


----------



## chobette

Merry Christmas ladies!! 


Also Kezz -- silly of me, didn't know their was a difference :blush: My sister never had pain with her epidurals. Again, didn't know there was a difference, so can't speak for the spinal. Hope you get the answer for that one xx


----------



## Princesskell

Merry Christmas January SnowAngels!! Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## windle05

well its nearly over here but i hope everyone had a great christmas.

no christmas day babies on here?? very surprised......


----------



## LM2104

Woohoo... 37 weeks today! Classed as full term and ready for this baby to come out!

Hope everyone had a good Xmas!


----------



## lintu

Hope everyone had a fab christmas xxx any surprise arrivals??? 

Over the past few days iv developed major elephantiasis of the feet :( it's not good the only things that fit are flip flops, not a wise choice in December


----------



## mmcheek1

aww look at all the watermelons yay it is almost over for you guys i cant wait to read all the stories, well hubby and i enjoyed our gift to each other as a matter a fact Wesley was all we gave each other this year and it was incredible


----------



## Maz1510

Well ladies.... Merry Christmas to you all firstly. .. 
So apologies i have been MIA for a week ! How fast this week has gone!! 
As i type this my little "january Snowangel" Sleeps milk drunk on my chest!! Yep i had a xmas baby! :dance: 

I was induced last week and my did it go much quicker than i had planned. Looking back i was very lucky after being convinced that at 36wks i would end up with a failed induction and a c-section, i ended up with a very fast normal delivery of a beautiful (not so little prem) baby girl! Weighing in at 6lb 13! :baby:

The feeling is incredible, she is THE most beautiful and amazing little being on the planet! 

So not quite a xmas baby, was expecting to be in over xmas and got let out... but.... little miss was jaundice so we have infact been in hosp over xmas and for the first time ever did not have xmas dinner, or open pressies etc! Well baby Alivia has been spoilt already but mummy and daddy definately got the most precious gift of all!! 

I miss my bump at times, but its amazing to see her little habits, and movements etc and finally understand what she must have been doing when i was having weird little movement during the pregnancy! lol. 

So... did anyone have a xmas day baby??? I wonder.... How many January babies have ended up Dec 2011 babies??

Daisy - Sorry if i have missed it but did you manage to get both twins home before xmas? I hope so and they are growing well. 

MM - Is your baby still in scbu? If so what were your plans on xmas day?
Its funny its so weird not being able to do the usual on xmas but i suppose what is normal now ? lol. 

Hoping to go home tomorrow, fx'd it would be great to be able to be home and a family. We have lived in hospital for weeks now. I miss my poor little pooch too. All worth it for Livvy but nevertheless will be heaven to be home!

ANyways, good luck ladies, next one is new yr./... who will have the first new yr baby???
Take care, enjoy those ever growing bumps for just a little while longer. 

x


----------



## chobette

Maz -- Congrats!!! Sounds like you have had an interesting week or so. I hope you go home tomorrow. I agree she was probably the best present and much better then a Christmas dinner. 

Not sure how many if any others had Christmas day babies. I imagine we will have more December babies in the next week. Can't believe December is just about over.

I looked at my ticker and realized we have 30 days until our EDD. No longer can I stand counting weeks, but days!! Wow! I have my "36" week appointment tomorrow and should be getting a growth scan. Hoping I can schedule it in for Friday and see how he is stacking up. Kind of hoping the doctor says he will come early or to get a sweep next week at my appointment (pretty sure she said 37 weeks they start checking the cervix? I hope so!) I have been having contractions (false mind you) every day, but never are they constant. Also, pretty sure Connor is starting to drop, sometimes it feels like he is bobbing in and out of my pelvis. I just have a feeling he's coming early, especially since he is measuring 3 weeks ahead and my dates are off by atleast a week (wishful thinking?). Yikes!! 

How are you ladies?!


----------



## mmcheek1

Maz1510 said:


> Well ladies.... Merry Christmas to you all firstly. ..
> So apologies i have been MIA for a week ! How fast this week has gone!!
> As i type this my little "january Snowangel" Sleeps milk drunk on my chest!! Yep i had a xmas baby! :dance:
> 
> I was induced last week and my did it go much quicker than i had planned. Looking back i was very lucky after being convinced that at 36wks i would end up with a failed induction and a c-section, i ended up with a very fast normal delivery of a beautiful (not so little prem) baby girl! Weighing in at 6lb 13! :baby:
> 
> The feeling is incredible, she is THE most beautiful and amazing little being on the planet!
> 
> So not quite a xmas baby, was expecting to be in over xmas and got let out... but.... little miss was jaundice so we have infact been in hosp over xmas and for the first time ever did not have xmas dinner, or open pressies etc! Well baby Alivia has been spoilt already but mummy and daddy definately got the most precious gift of all!!
> 
> I miss my bump at times, but its amazing to see her little habits, and movements etc and finally understand what she must have been doing when i was having weird little movement during the pregnancy! lol.
> 
> So... did anyone have a xmas day baby??? I wonder.... How many January babies have ended up Dec 2011 babies??
> 
> Daisy - Sorry if i have missed it but did you manage to get both twins home before xmas? I hope so and they are growing well.
> 
> MM - Is your baby still in scbu? If so what were your plans on xmas day?
> Its funny its so weird not being able to do the usual on xmas but i suppose what is normal now ? lol.
> 
> Hoping to go home tomorrow, fx'd it would be great to be able to be home and a family. We have lived in hospital for weeks now. I miss my poor little pooch too. All worth it for Livvy but nevertheless will be heaven to be home!
> 
> ANyways, good luck ladies, next one is new yr./... who will have the first new yr baby???
> Take care, enjoy those ever growing bumps for just a little while longer.
> 
> x

we have been home now for 2 weeks today and had the most wonderful christmas ever just staring at tiny and beautiful face. he is fab but oh so tiny maybe topping out at 5 lbs now, and i also have been wondering about daisy last i heard little girl went home and was waiting on the tiny guy to catch up... congrats on your baby girls, girls are sweet


----------



## lintu

Congrats Maz :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Woop congratulations Maz!!


----------



## LM2104

Congrats Maz! Hope you are both well!

Dtd last night... nothing!!

Having a curry tonight and will be making OH dtd again... I havent slept in a week and Im so uncomfortable... please baby GET OUT!!


----------



## lintu

I know how you feel LM I'm so uncomfy, had some period type cramps today but don't think it's the start of owt :( I'm going to be gutted if I'm still pregnant on my due date!


----------



## kezz_howland

Aww congrats Maz that's excellent news!

I too am majorly uncomfortable. I only sleep in like hour/half hour bursts before I wake up in pain in my legs, hips, thighs. Then I try to turn over and have to heave my stomach (also hurting) over onto the other side, wedge something under it and try to go back to sleep. Then half an hour later I'm up to pee, and then it all starts again. I want him OUT but don't want him to come before the c-section or God knows what will happen!! Hang in there baby - me and you can manage 3 more weeks if we have to!!

We went boxing day shopping, which was horrific. I got into town and his head hit my bladder so had to go straight to the loo, then wandered round uncomfortable with is head pressing in all the wrong places, and after about an hour decided I just wanted to go home. We're hoping to go shopping in Lincoln tomorrow, but OH has promised we can take it easy, and do one shop, then go sit and have a drink, then another shop and a break. I'll probably have to pee between each shop too. Wish there were more public toilets about! We went to Matalan tonight for half an hour and my back was aching after that. Tried to try some boots on but it was like a mission! Then heard an old woman saying to her daughter 'we used to try and hide it in our day!' proper loud so I could hear her. I'm guessing it was due to having a tight t-shirt and cardi on, but I didn't realise my belly was something to be ashamed of! She was smiling so don't think she meant it in a mean way, but still... I was slightly offended.

Here's my 36 week 5 days pic... he's dropped slightly I think, but still pretty bloody high and still moving loads!
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/36weeks5days.jpg


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Aww maz that's fantastic news congratulations :) xxx

I'm feeling pretty sick at the minute and can't get comfy, baby keeps kicking my ribs and rotating its bum around my right rib cage lol. Bless it, must be uncomfy for it in there too! Hopefully not too much longer. 2weeks until my due date now :D. Yayeee. 
Feet are swollen, dh bought me some beautiful trainer for xmas but they won't fit until after baby is here lol and some nice tone up sketchers boots. He also got me a pandora bracelet which is absolutely beautiful with an elephant on it. I love it :D.

Well apart from this I hope everyones ok :) and their bumpys are coming along nicely. Xx


----------



## Beccagal

Hi ladies,

Maz congratulations !!!

Well girls I feel a bit happy and sad today all rolled into one.
let me start by saying for the last 2 days I could barely walk because of pelvic PAIN. Just sitting up out of bed hurts like hell. 

So went to the doctor today and found out my baby is no longer breech. I was happy to know that I will have a natuaral birth with no scaring ALTHOUGH I will not be having my little within the next 2 weeks which I was ready and had my heart set on being done with this pain. NOW I have to wait 4 WEEKS, OMG I don't know how I will make it. 
Yes my cervix is not even soft.. Sorry for sounding so pathetic 

I'm balling my eyes out and feel like such a baby!! :cry:


----------



## chobette

Kezz - same here, but were so close! Luckily I haven't had too much pressure below, but definitely no room left for my bladder, so any movement he makes makes it feel like I need to use the bathroom. xx 

Becca - glad your LO is no longer breech, just remember you've come this far!! 



Well ladies...


I had my 36 week appointment this morning, not so good news from the doctor's office. I haven't gained any weight in two weeks, and neither has my bump. I was going to be sent for a growth scan because of his size, now I am being sent to check to see if my placenta is not functioning right :( My sister was born a stillborn because of stress, and now worried. My scan is on Friday afternoon after my stress testing (which has been weekly for 3 or so weeks now). My test last week, he barely passed. They had to use the buzzer on him 3 times because he wasn't responding well each time :-/

I also had an early sweep to see where I stood... not good either. I haven't dropped, I haven't softened, nothing. I told my doctor about what the physical therapist said and after he did the sweep, he told me I was unlikely able to deliver through my pelvis, thus needing a c-section :( 
My emotions are all over the place right now, just trying to remain calm until Friday. All I want is him safe and sound. I was also prescribed prilosec to take with my zofran to see if it helps at all, but thinking it's not going to do any good. We'll see though. xx


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: Chobette thoughts are with you and hoping your LO is doing well!

Had a curry for dinner last night and dtd before OH got up for work this morning and now am having really intense pains in my back every 5ish mins!! Keep your fingers crossed for me... I want to be in labour!!!


----------



## windle05

wow, no actual christmas day babies, im shocked, especially with the number of december babies we have already.

anyway, im hoping i have put a spanner in the works but, i appear to be in slow labour eeekkkkkkk.

been having increasingly painful braxton hicks since the day b4 christmas eve and losing my plug bit by bit daily. spoke to the triage on the 23rd and she told me they sounded like they were on their way so christmas day was a little tense and every day since. these braxton hicks havent let off but aren't in a set pattern or getting regular intervals as yet but my midwife, although i havent been examined, doesnt think i will make it to my 38 week appointment on the 4th........now im scared lol

suppose to be doing a come dine with me night with friends tonight, i got the dessert and as hubby is at work until an hour b4 we r due 2 go and i cant stand up long enough to hold pee in (tmi) and thinks seem to be, clearing out (sorry again tmi) i didnt think that actually making something would be a good idea so i have opted to a trip to iceland when hubby is back and able to drive me down to the shop.

scary thing is i had a vivid dream b4 i found out i was expecting that it would be a new years eve/day baby eeeekkkkk 

please can u all send me some baby "out" dust now, im totally ready to meet them now and cant bare the impatient freak i have become lol


----------



## LM2104

the contration-like pains (they were definately worse that BHs and had a pattern) have stopped but I still have a really bad back and a pushing feeling on my bum...

Im really hoping this doesnt last much longer and Im holding my baby soon!!


----------



## windle05

ooooh were only 3 days apart on due date too, fingers crossed for u, been told to keep my legs shut until full term tomorrow lol


----------



## daisybby03

Had a perfect christmas! We had both babies home with us!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00457.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 14









DSC00444.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 13









DSC00449.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mmcheek1

daisy i had been wondering about you. i am so happy for you that both babies were home. i bet you have been super busy as i find my entire life is breast feeding and pumping lol, i love every second with Wesley crying over him all the time, tears of complete joy, he is perfect. We took him to be weighed in and he is now 5 lb and 1 oz he are climbing upp and i can tell he is growing by the way he fits in his car seat. are we all going to keep in touch after the babies are born or will this be it?


----------



## windle05

sounds great mm, looking forward to hearing of everyones arrivals and help after their here

xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

hey i have to share we got approved to build our dream house. 5 bedrooms for all the kids in a kid friendly neighborhood. we will be breaking ground in feb sometime. praise the lord. perfect baby and new house, plus the house will be cheaper then our rent


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations to the new mummies and by the sounds of it soon to be new mummies :) 
Hope everyone has had a great Christmas and is looking forward to the new year!


----------



## chobette

That's good news mm. Congrats! I bet that's exciting. 

Everybody is getting close, hoping everyone has a safe new years eve. Does anybody have plans? Nothing much here really, spending the night in with my husband hopefully. 

Will post updates on Friday after my ultrasound. xx


----------



## mmcheek1

i feel truely blessed bc i think this house would allow me to have my dream of foster parenting. my kids are getting older all but Wesley and maybe one more but that would leave lots of room for needy children who need the love


----------



## kezz_howland

Anybody else just in pain all night long? Thighs... hips... tummy...? I haven't slept for more than two hours at a time for weeks now. Getting seriously p****d off to be honest. I hate to moan when I'm so looking forward to him, but it's so hard to be in a good mood when you're not sleeping well. 

On the other hand, I spent the whole day today playing on the ps3 and did NOTHING else all day apart from grabbing a bit of food and eating chocolates! Was a good day - I am actually enjoying maternity leave at the minute!

Also, sometimes when I stand up it's like there's pressure on my bum from inside. Does this mean he's starting to engage?

I am officially 37 weeks and full term now. Yay! And less than 3 weeks to go till c -section and me being a mummy :) :) :)

mm - so pleased for you, sounds like exciting times ahead!


----------



## LM2104

I get pressure in my bum Kezz - hoping it means baby is engaged!

Im 37 + 4 today, scary to think this was the gestation Annie was born on, hopefully this baby wont be much further behind.

Have severe backache again this morning and have had some pain but I doubt it means anything will happen...


----------



## truly_blessed

still waiting here with no signs what so ever, the ones I think I do get just turn out to be wind again. My hairdresser is due the week after me and her waters broke last night, 2nd baby, first one was induced and the lad I work with brought his premmy baby home yesterday at what would have been 36 weeks, she was 8 weeks early. What a lovely new years present. 

Hoping it's not too long now as I'm so tired every day, just want to get into 2012 to make it the start of a great year after my dad passinfg away last year. 

Off to the midwife now to see if we're engaged, gfingers crossed.


----------



## LM2104

Still have a bad back, have had a loose bm (sorry tmi!) and feel like I have been kicked in the foof... the pains arent coming regularly though. Think my baby may be teasing me

Trying to keep active and moving around in the hope that that will help something to develop further!


----------



## 5-a-side

Hi ladies, 
Had my 36 wk MW appointment yesterday.
Baby girl is 3/5th engaged and head down, MW says she should stay that way and we should be on course for our second VBAC :happydance: still not allowed to the MLBU but thats ok as long as baby arrives safely. 
Had some awful pains last night, strong BH, which had me on my knees leaning over the bed, dont think she liked the forceful handling she got from MW. Getting them alot through the day now but nothing stronger or gathering in frequency so not panicking yet. 
Got my OH's nan telling me I cant give birth early on her birthday, which is the 3rd Jan so I dont want to be as thats a little too early for me. But what can you do eh? :shrug: babies arrive when they want to dont they.


----------



## LM2104

Chobette how did your appointment go today? Thinking of you!


----------



## windle05

LM2104 said:


> Still have a bad back, have had a loose bm (sorry tmi!) and feel like I have been kicked in the foof... the pains arent coming regularly though. Think my baby may be teasing me
> 
> Trying to keep active and moving around in the hope that that will help something to develop further!

same here, its so blooming uncomfortable now, i am starting to get really impatient now. so tiring being in pain but with no pattern is making me really grumpy lol :growlmad:


----------



## chobette

LM2104 said:


> Chobette how did your appointment go today? Thinking of you!

Ah thanks :) 


Well had my ultrasound today, the placenta and fluid seems normal. He is still measuring 3-4 weeks ahead in weight, so that's a good sign. Not sure why I am losing weight or why the fundal height didn't change. Still good news though. So right now in terms of weight he is measuring 39-40 weeks. His estimated weight right now is 7lbs 12oz. If he stays on track like he has been he will be about 10lbs if I go to 40 weeks. I also got my test results back for Group B Strep, I tested positive for it. Not sure what that means, but I'll ask the doctor about it. I know he was suggesting a c-section if I don't go early. Just another thing to add to my complications list. 

Also added my 36 week bump picture update. How is everyone doing? We can finally say we are due this month real soon, 24 hours for me in the states. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3498.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LM2104

Chobette, so glad he is healthy and doing well! That is one hell of a bump!

Windle, how you doing still having pains? My back feels as though it may break soon and I have had some more pains but nothing regular still. I have never wanted to be in regular pain so much in all my life! Have you had a show yet? I havent just losing clear, stringy stuff (sorry tmi!)


----------



## lintu

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS, HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A FAB NIGHT :hugs:


----------



## chobette

Same to you Lintu, as well as the rest of you. We shall see if any of us will have New Years babies, had a couple comments while out asking if I was or not. Seems so close, January that is! 

Happy New Years! What is everyone's plans, if any?


----------



## 21p1eco

Happy New Year Guys!


----------



## Princesskell

Happy New Year snowangels! Xxx


----------



## LM2104

Haapy New Year everyone, heres to a great year with our little bundles!!

On a seperate note I am losing a lot of clear discharge, like a whole lot, does this mean a show may be soon to follow? I didnt have one last time...


----------



## MrsGAnderson

happy new year ladies xxx


----------



## lintu

Morning ladies, this is our mth! We all become mums this mth :wohoo: 

I'm 37 weeks today, when your ready baby Denton, I'm very ready so get ur lil bum in to gear xxxx how's everyone feeling??


----------



## kezz_howland

I have a rather graphic question but its worrying me so apologies in advance! When I go to the toilet (or squat down on the floor for a few seconds) I notice this pressure bearing down on my vaginal area. And when I go to the toilet if I feel... My inner labia and stuff is all swollen and lower than usual... Like its right there and usually its a bit smaller and... More tucked up! Lol. I'm so sorry ladies I know its tmi - but is anyone else the same and is it normal? :(


----------



## 5-a-side

Not sure if I'm right but it sounds to me that baby has dropped Kezz and putting pressure on you down there. 

So any new years babies??

Cant believe we can say "This is our month!!"


----------



## lintu

Kezz huni iv had swollen bits for a while now, mw said was nothing to worry about its just the pressure :hugs:

cant win my sister got really bad piles i get swollen bits :grr: i managed to have a look in the mirror and it looked like the veins were raised, feels like veins also, but if your worried give them a call, thats what they are there for


----------



## Beccagal

Tic toc tic toc, feel like were just waiting now.
I can barely walk or roll over in bed because I have the worst pelvic/groan/hip pain ever.
My oh says it's like were in the waiting room in the hospital.

Btw, I just realized that I drank an entire gallon of water
On my own in just 6 hours!! OM-GOSH


----------



## windle05

LM2104 said:


> Chobette, so glad he is healthy and doing well! That is one hell of a bump!
> 
> Windle, how you doing still having pains? My back feels as though it may break soon and I have had some more pains but nothing regular still. I have never wanted to be in regular pain so much in all my life! Have you had a show yet? I havent just losing clear, stringy stuff (sorry tmi!)


LM: pains have eased off today thank god as they were every 10 minutes for about 10 hours over night :cry: i literally spent the 1st 10 hours of this year in agony only to end up not progressing again :-(

anyone had their 38 week midwife appointment yet? i just wondered what they do and if they would give me a sweep at that point or do they wait until after 40 weeks?

happy new year to u all and those that havent already had theirs, were gonna b mummies this month :happydance:


----------



## lintu

I have mine friday, but I dont think they offer a sweep till ur 40wk check, may try and get her to have a go fri, im so ready for bubba


----------



## mmcheek1

has lm had her baby watery dischrge could be membranes rupturing


----------



## chobette

I am sure it's different here in the states windle, but I had my sweep at 36 weeks. That was only because he wanted to check my progress since I am carrying 3 weeks ahead. Normally they told me it would be at my 37 week appointment. We have weekly appointments starting at 36 weeks. 

It's our month, yay!! About 25 days left here, 24 almost in a couple hours. Have my appointment on Thursday, will be full term finally. Hoping I find out if I can have a set date if he doesn't come on his own. Not sure though :-/ 

Also had another fainting spell, husband had to help me to the bed. Caused me to throw up, so going to bring it up again on Thursday. Not sure what could be done, doctor told me they were auras -- onset of migraines. I didn't get a migraine though :shrug:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## truly_blessed

I had 38 week appointment on friday and the midwife said they only offer a sweep in community at 41 weeks but if you've been under consultant care, they may offer one at 40 weeks. I'm seeing the consultant on Tuesday so will see what they say then.


----------



## Princesskell

My midwife says I can have a sweep next Tuesday at 40 weeks. Maybe depends if you are engaged at all?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

I'm also allowed a sweep at 40weeks giving the baby isn't here by then, however I am half mw and half consultant and my 40+1 is with the consultant.

Ditto to the hip / back pain I've been in agony all night with it. Feeling good though just want baby here safe now! I find myself panicking about the baby not being safe in there now. Xx


----------



## 21p1eco

i had a sweep with jamie at 40 weeks and another one a few days later. i dont think they like to do it before 40 weeks.


----------



## mmcheek1

stll havent seen LM on here wondering if there is a new snow angel.


----------



## lintu

pineapples are on offer in tesco ladies, 2 for £2.50!! bought 2 today going to keep hold of them till iv seen the mw friday, dont see the point in taking them if its not even enganged :shrug: I thought it was cos my bump felt a different shap but my heartburn and baby in ribs is as bad as ever, so god knows whats going on :shrug:


----------



## mmcheek1

oka i know i had my baby but talk to me ladies i still care about you guys and hoping we can all share once the babies are here


----------



## LM2104

Hi all,

MM thanks for thinking of me but Im sorry to report no baby yet! Have a lot of pressure and still lots of discharge but no pains... Getting really fed up of waiting now!

Im 38 today, got my appointment with dr. tomorrow so please keep your fingers x'd he says my baby is engaged, Ill be a bit upset if Im not getting anywhere!

They dont offer a sweep here until 40 weeks and I think 41 if its your 2nd baby.

OH has the week off work this week as the job they were meant to start tomorrow has been put back so it would be really nice if the baby could come in the next few days as he would be home with us for a while then.

Lintu Ive tried pineapple did nothing but give me gas, apparantly you need to eat about 8 to get all the stuff you need from it! Also tried curry, dtd, walking and got and exercise ball to bounce on but nothing is helping this baby out!

Hope everyone is doing well. Who is due next?


----------



## chobette

LM -- Thanks for the update, was wondering too. Hope your babes is engaged!! xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

princesskell and I are both due in 7-8days.. :) im not sure who else..

I have also been bouncing on birthing ball and walking and dtd.. nothing yet, just increasing back ache and pressure down below. fingers crossed it'll come soon, im getting uncomfy now :) xx


----------



## LM2104

How much are your babies moving? Are you still hitting the 10 movements a day mark because Im not really... my baby has really slowed down and people keep saying not worrying its just conserving its energy but I am a bit worried.


----------



## Jaz02

Hi Everyone!

Gosh its been so long since I've been on here!
I came on to see how everyone was on Dec 30th and ending up going into labor while at the comp! Lol

So I'd just like to announce that we had a little girl Isabella Maria at 6.06am on Dec 31st 2011. A great start to our new year!

She weighed 8pound 1ounce and was 9 days early.
She is absolutely perfect and I cant stop staring at her :cloud9:.

MM congrats on your little boy!
And Daisy congrats on the twins!

I hope you ladies are enjoying the last days or weeks of pregnancy. Soon you will be joining me in the land of sleepless nights, endless diapers and EXTREMELY painful engorged breasts! 

xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

LM - hmmm mine does seem to have its slower days but im always hitting 10, on a lower day i would go and get checked out hun, i would be concerened to be honest. 
I find myself panicking when i only feel baby shuffle 10times aday with no massive kicks out, but then i tell myself im silly and use my heartbeat doppler - when ive heard baby and know all is fine i settle down. :hugs: xx

awww hi jaz, congratulations!! :flower: how exciting, im looking forward to it all now i hope i dont go overdue but hey ho if i do i keep telling myself its 3weeks maximum now! im very excited now. How are you feeling and how did your labour begin? xx


----------



## lintu

LM I'm the same has quiet days and then full on days, I haven't had major kicks for a while just wriggles and nudges but everything is fine just has no room! I'm not counting co's I get a little obsessive but if your concerned ring them :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Jaz congratulations!!! Would love to hear your birth story and see pics of little Isabella Maria. Will go check out your journal and see if any more news!! Xxx


----------



## LM2104

Had my appointment, dr wrote that we are 1/5 palable, so Im taking it we're 4/5 engaged YAY!!

Heard the heartbeat and measuring 39 so baby is doing fine! Have a water infection though so have been put on antibiotics for a week.

Congrats Jaz!


----------



## windle05

mines been quiet on the movement front compared to usual 2, mainly on the days of contractions tho, loads more movement today tho so im more relaxed.

i have been feeling the symptoms of a water infection 2, i wonder if thats y we have both been having contractions, trouble is, cause i pee about 100 times a day nothing ever comes up on the urine samples :-s

looking forward to hearing ba and bs now we r all but cooked 

congrats on ur little girl hun


----------



## chobette

Congrats Jaz! Definitely a nice way to start the new year :) 

LM - As for the movements, I am sure I get the 10 movement marks a day, but he moves around a lot during the middle of the night or in the early morning. I think I need to straighten out his nights and days real soon.


----------



## mmcheek1

LM- the week i had Wesley i harly fely any big movements just wiggles butt remember it is their job to take care of you.
thank you for the congrats jaz and he same to what a darling name she has and yes a lot of lack of sleep and tons of diapers lol its heaven he is so sweet


----------



## Beccagal

Hi ladies, had my 38 week appt today and baby is back in the 
Breech position. I was not surprised, 2 days ago she was moving 
So much and then the movements decrease enough for me to lose sleep. 

So, our baby girl is scheduled to be born next weds. We are double book at the hospital
For a csection and induction and based on the U/S next Tuesday will determine which way we will go.


----------



## K477uk

Happy New Year!

I haven't managed to get hold of a computer for ages... and I can't answer on my phone easily!

Congrats on the new babies!! and it's not long for the rest of us now!

I am rather impatient now, especially after a massive false alarm last week - a whole day of contractions getting stronger and closer... but on the plus side LO has moved from being b2b then to OA this week, and 2/5 engaged. On the down side I don't seem to be sleeping between 2am and 4am, which sucks, not helped by cramps today.

A question - does anyone's boobs hurt, like they are engorged?


----------



## kezz_howland

Congrats Jaz that's wicked news! Very pleased for you, can't wait for my little one now!

I have another question... sorry i'm just full of problems and worries at the moment! Since about 25 weeks, half the time I go for a wee, even though I do a full wee, it takes aaaaages and sometimes slows right down to a trickle and I have to push to force it out a bit. Other times I pee totally normally. But it's not like with a urine infection where u think you have to go but you don't... I am peeing a normal amount just really slowly. Is this normal? It's been going on a while now and I adn't worried about it till now, but as the op gets closer and the thought of that catheter i'm starting to worry. 

I've had my urine checked every two weeks and had no infections throughout the pregnancy. They have found small amounts of protein and on last one they said there were 3 lucasytes?! So they sent off another to check it out and came back negative? So I don't think it's an infection. Does anyone else get this? Is it just baby pushing against the urethra maybe? 

I'm so sick of worrying myself about things! I need to chill out these last two weeks!!

K477uk - My nipples are a little sore, and get sorer when they're cold and go hard! Then they sting and I have to put my hands on them to warm them up! And yesterday I noticed underneath my right breast felt sore, but I poked around so much I think I bruised it cause now it's really painful to touch underneath! I can also express both boobs quite well now, so I figure that must be a good thing when I start breastfeeding!


----------



## LM2104

Girls I think things might be happening for me soon (i hope anyway!) I went to bed with backache and woke up this morning at 3am having pains every 6 mins but they stopped after 1 hours 15 mins so got really upset and crying that it had all stopped again. Anyway dtd and backache came back and about 8ish this morning I noticed some pink stuff on my pad and Ive had more since so think I might be having a show!!!!


----------



## daisybby03

Kezz, that would happen to me when I would pee...think baby is putting pressure on bladder


----------



## kezz_howland

Daisy - thanks! I feel better that someone else has had the same! :) How are those gorgeous twins?

LM - How exciting! Keep us posted!!

Just got back from midwife with my big list of questions about the c-section. She told me it's a spinal, not epidural so that made me feel better, and that they would def put the catheter in AFTER the spinal if I requested it. Talked me through the whole thing so I do feel better now, but still a little worried about the shock of the needle, and also she said they like to leave the catheter in 24 hrs after surgery, which i'm not too happy about as I don't want to be stuck with this tube up my bits for 24 hours! It must be uncomfortable and even worse when you've got vulvadynia. I'm worried it might rub and cause me a lot of pain. She did say that if it was really bad to discuss it with the staff there and they might be able to remove it early.

Midwife also commented 'He's a good size. I won't guess a weight but... he's a good size!' with a grin. What does that mean? Lol. Is he gonna be a huge one? People have been telling me all along that i'm big, but measurings have been normal. Maybe he's put loads of weight on these last few weeks! Maybe it's a good job i'm having a c-section!!


----------



## mmcheek1

Kezz i had the same thing and it was very frustrating. your so cute first time mommy questions well your darling one will be here soon as for me no sleep in day my sweet boy is constipated went to doc yesterday and he is packed up so we r having to give suppositories which is hurting his little belly. i gave him 2 bottles of formula for dad to feed no freaking more. i would have pumped but my nipples are sore go figure lol


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks mm. I feel as though I've no idea what's going on with my body anymore! It's been taken over. Looked at the notes in my book just now to see what mw had written, and where it says 'relation to brim' it looks as though she's written 4/5. Does that mean i'm 4/5 engaged? Cause she said 'he's not that far down in your pelvis yet, if he stays there it'll be easier for the c-section as they won't have as far to pull him out!' but I thought 4/5 was pretty low down?


----------



## K477uk

Kezz - 4/5 is only slightly engaged so don't worry!! 0/5 is fully engaged!
It's not just the nipples, they feel like my milk has come in!!

Goodluck LM!


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks K477! That had me a bit scared. Although you'd think from the shooting pains I get into my groin everytime I move around or bend over he was right down there!! lol. 

What does it feel like when your milk comes in? I didn't think it could come in till baby and placenta were gone and baby starting sucking? But maybe that's just when it's your first! It surprised the hell out of me the other week when I had a little drop of milky stuff come out. Now I can squeeze milk out fairly easily, but it's almost clear... not like milk or colostrum really yet. 

My boobs haven't grown this whole pregnancy, they still look and feel exactly the same! My mum started off same size as me but at the end grew loads and now has big boobs. I'm hoping mine will grow a bit when my milk comes in and stay bigger... I'v never like being small-breasted!!


----------



## lintu

Guys I think something may be progressing with my LO, not getting too excited. 

The last half hour iv been getting uncomfortable tightenings with back pain :shrug: don't know if this is the begining of anything or not, all a little random at the moment. Feels like I'm about to prolapse tho and all iv done the past 3 days is pee, so baby must be low! 

Also checked my cervix it's really low and I can fit the tip of my finger in the opening, so I know iv got ages yet


----------



## chobette

Kezz- that happens to me to with the urine, never heard of them saying I have an infection. I heard it's painful when the milk comes in, my boobs haven't grown much at all this pregnancy. My sister's didn't until the end, she went up a cup size while in the hospital. I haven't had any leaking, but again, seems I don't have the normal symptoms when it comes to that spectrum. 

K477UK - I haven't been noticing mine becoming sore, but it's probably very normal. 

Lintu - hopefully something happens, seems like were so close, but so far at the same time. x


----------



## mmcheek1

good luck lintu oh my gosh how exciting is it all now


----------



## windle05

gl lintu and lm.

well nothings happening my end now, all the pains have stopped, no water infection and baby not engaged yet midwife has said she doesnt expect to see me at my next appointment which is my due date in 2 weeks.

how do i encourage the babies head to engage? she said its right down and unlikely to move now but i thought that meant that it was engaged?


----------



## LM2104

Well I'm still here and not in pain anymore but I spoke to my midwife earlier after losing a large amount of a bloody show and she assures me something is happening... her words were 'definately sounds like your bloody show and Im sure your backache will progress into something. Im at the hospital tomorrow so will look out for you!'

I really hope my LO decides to progress over night I cant handle the anticipation and waiting anymore.

Im going to scare myself silly watching One Born Every Minute whilst OH snores away on the sofa, even though its me thats been awake since 3am!!!

Good luck Lintu, Im sure you will beat me!


----------



## mmcheek1

wish i had advise mine wouldnt even put his stubborn head down


----------



## mmcheek1

LM once i started showing blood granted my water had broke but once the blood showed he was born super fast so maybe your water will beak very soon. i remember everytime i had blood it was not long at ll


----------



## LM2104

Thanks MM, its just the fact the backache and pains keep coming and going that gets to me the most! But your words are encouraging!

Windle Ive been using an exercise ball and bouncing on it and making figure of 8 shapes with my hips since saturday and I think that and walking is what has helped LO get so far down.


----------



## 21p1eco

fingers crossed for you lintu and LM! i have had a few twinges but nothing that sticks around, baby is 4/5ths engaged though. i really hope she is early/on time, i dont think i can wait another 3 weeks!


----------



## daisybby03

The race is on now ladies!


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies, been checking in but haven't had the chance to reply because I've been on my phone...

So my little guy arrived safe & sound on 18 December! He was three weeks early & weighed 6lb 13ozs. He is absolutely adorable!

I'd been in 'slow labour' for about 6 days before he was born - it felt like really strong braxton hicks that were stopping me in my tracks & the best relief was rocking back & forth on all fours.

The birth itself was a really great experience!

Like you mm, my life has been revolving around breastfeeding! The first few days were hard enough but once my milk came in (day 3) gosh were my boobs swollen & sore. Once i got through that (with the help of a breast pump & cabbage leaves!) the milk production settled down & now my boobs are never sore & my baby is well fed :)

Congrats Maz, Jaz & any other new mummies I've missed xxx

Kezz - re the peeing - I was the same - sorry if tmi but not that the baby is here I can pee pore forcefully if that makes sense! x

Good luck Beccagal! Hope all goes well next week x

Good luck lintu & LM - sounds like your little ones are planning on coming out soon! xx

K - I too found that I was a total insomniac before he was born - hope you're getting rest at other times through the day x

Good luck to everyone else too - hope you all have as wonderful an experience as me!

Will keep checking in on you ladies! xxoo


----------



## chobette

Aw congrats Tilly, that's a really good birth weight for him being 3 weeks early. xx


----------



## mmcheek1

wow we have truely had some early birds lol my little little guy now weighs 5lbs 10 ounces hehe. i had to ge a nipple thing that turns my boob into a bottle my little guy was so nipple confused b/c of the nicu feeding him with the bottle but i think we are now on track yay. he finally pooped though he had not did that in 6 days and the doctor gave the pooping magic lol and well he filled it full.
tillmoo i am so happy for you i pray all the newest arrivals make it here and are as perfect as can be


----------



## mmcheek1

HEY DAISY- give us the update in the babies new weights


----------



## daisybby03

Nathan was 7.8 lbs last week, Emily was 6.4 about 3 weeks ago...they go back to doctor next week so I will get a better idea.


----------



## lintu

Well ladies I'm still here :( nothing progressed from last night, pains died off by midnightish, it's just left me really uncomfy and unable to sleep but still getting lots of movement so lord knows what's going on! Got my midwife app fri gonna ask her to have a look for me :shrug:


----------



## LM2104

Nothing for me either, lost a whole lot more plug this morning and have really dull achey backache but thats all.

I dont know why my baby just wont come out! 

Got a couple of appointments to go to today so hopefully after Im more relaxed and got these things sorted LO might want to come out (fingers X'd!)


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations tilly. :) sounds like youve had a really lovely time which is nice to read.. hopefully we will all be the same as you! x

LM - OOO sounds promising :D fingers crossed for you. how are you feeling? i keep getting strong period like pains and back ache but no show or anything yet so im thinking i may be overdue.. and ill still be here this time next week. good luck. xx

well dh and I watched one born every minute last night, and i must admit it hasnt fazed me so im keeping an open mind and feeling ok about it. just looking forward to it now! xx


----------



## LM2104

Thanks Mrs A - Im ok just a bit fed up and disheartened that things are taking so long!! I know technically I have 11 days left so cant really complain but all the pains and plug loss etc. really made me think something wouldve happened by now!

I didnt lose my plug with my daughter until I was labour so dont bet you will go overdue just because of that - good luck


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thanks hun, im hoping i dont go over.. but im thinking its 18days maximum now so hopefully i wont go until the end of them 18days :) either way aslong as baby is healthy and were both ok i dont mind..

just getting bord now of doing nothing at home now dh is back into the swing of work (he spoilt me with time off over the holidays, perks of his job :)) xx

hope your all ok xx


----------



## LM2104

my bottom feels like its going to split in half... is this normal?

Decided not to bounce on the ball tonight, hopefully having a relaxing night and being early to bed might conserve our energy and get us ready for labour!!

Hope everyone else is ok and not too uncomfortable.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i think thats a sign of impending labour, i would see how you feel throughout the night and if concerened call you mw :) or the labour ward just for advice... xx


----------



## KristelB

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in to say we had our little girl on Jan 2nd at 8am, weighing 8lb 2oz, 53cm via emergency csection. Will be back with my labour story later...just been busy and trying to recover. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Kristal xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations kristel! cant wait to hear your birth story and see pictures


----------



## kezz_howland

Aw congrats Kristal! They're all popping out aren't they!!!

I had a big load of watery discharge this morning when I got out of bed. I must be the only person who is praying for him to stay in till the c-section, rather than willing him out! Lol. Also went to bed last night after having bad cramps in my tummy and back, but I've been getting odd ones here and there for a week now, so i'm trying not to read too much into them!

I can't remember what it feels like to just feel comfortable anymore. I'm so looking foward to him being out, and having recovered from the section. Seems a long way off yet though!!


----------



## mmcheek1

idk kezz he maybe here before you know, have you prepared your self at all for the possibility ofa vag delievery
congrats kristel and what a big girl y little guy is still tiny


----------



## chobette

Congrats Kristel! 


Woke up with contractions, when I went in for my Prenatal Monitoring appointment, they were every 5 minutes. Of course I was excited :haha: 
Was trying not to get too excited, but then started getting really sick and crampy. Came home and relaxed a little, went to the bathroom and when I went to the bathroom there was some brown mucus (sorry TMI). Really hope this is the start of SOMETHING or I'll be disappointed :haha:

Appointment today at 2:15, will update if I have any progress. If not, I may be seething in disappointment :haha: xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Oooh Chobette I am mega excited for you! Let us know!!!

mmcheek - if he starts to come early it'll be an emergency c-section. Def won't be a vaginal, unless I get to hospital and his head is already sticking out! In which case, I won't have much choice really!!

Hoping he just stays in there for another 12 days. Please little man!


----------



## lintu

fingers x'd for you kezz, hang on in there lil sprout.

congrats kristal :hugs:

had my mw app this am, she thinks my back pain the other day is from baby settling in, apparently its fully locked in and ready to go :wohoo: shes booked me in for a sweep at 40+1 but doesnt think i will make it, praying i dont. Im so glad iv finished work cos im hardly sleeping through the nights and during the day im trying to stay on my feet as much as poss, in the hope gravity takes effect :rofl:

very impressed with DH today, he's not one to show emotion infact all the way through iv keep asking if he's excited cos he just doesnt react, v frustrating. Anyway after MW appointment i txt him to update on what she had said and he txt me back, yeahy im going to be a daddy soon, bless him


----------



## LM2104

Hey all, I went to hospital this morning to have baby checked as it wasnt moving. Everything is ok though, strong hb and good blood flow through cord.

Anyway baby is back to back which is y i have so much pain in my back and bum and means its not putting enough pressure on my cervix to make the contractions that ive been getting in the night continue, she told me to get on my hands and knees when I get contraction pains.

My dd was back to back and a forceps delivery so now im really scared again!

Went to tesco this afternoon and baby was really pushing down hard on my bottom and when I got home I had another big bloody show.

Congrats Kristal!

Ohs boss and his wife had their baby yesterday and they were due the day after me which is really frustrating as Ive been going through this for 3 days now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K477uk

LM - mine was back to back last tues... And I spent a week leaning over my birthing ball and was told they'd moved towards the front... It's amazing how the pressure changes!

Congrats Kristal!


----------



## chobette

Back from my appointment, I am 1cm dilated and 70% effaced. Contractions have been happening since 6 this morning, so about 11 hours or so now. She thinks its early labor, which obviously can be slowly progressed or quick. I am hoping I have quick progression. I have another appointment Wednesday morning, but she gave me the emergency doctor's number in case. 
She says with my family's history it's very possible I could be delivering this weekend. 

I also have an induction for the 20th in case I don't progress quick. So probably 2 weeks max for this baby! :happydance:


----------



## LM2104

I am in agony and Im so tired!

I had another 1 1/2 hours of contraction pains last night all through my back, they were actually making cry and they stopped again :( Had more pains throughout the night and lost lots more discharge with blood. It has been 4 days now... I honestly dont know how much more I can take!

Chobette - Good luck, hopefully you will be holding your LO soon!


----------



## daisybby03

I think most of you will be holding babies very soon!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Aww LM that's abit crappy! Hand and knees job a lot now then, get scrubbing the floors to try turn him! :hugs: and walk sideways up the stairs when your going up them that's meant to help turn them too.

Congratulations to the births since I haven't been on, I'm rubbish @remembering names on my phone so sorry I haven't aimed it at any1 :)

Kezz hopefully baba will stay in for you! Good to know u only have 12days though :D how exciting. You could pottentially have your baby before me, I'm 16days max now

I'm aching this morning, going to get up and dressed now n have some lunch then see my mum this afternoon. I must be the only 1without a show etc! Come on baby were ready now! I have a feeling were gonna be late! Xx


----------



## LM2104

the contractions in my back have stopped and seem to be happening at the bottom of my bump along with stabbing pains in my cervix... any thoughts??


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs G I've not really had anything either- no show or plug or even Braxton hicks.
Baby does feel like it's going to drop out though!!
Good luck LM-how close are pains?


----------



## truly_blessed

Congratulations to all the new.mummies :happydance: 

Glad I'm not the only one in the 'where are my early labour signs' club. X


----------



## K477uk

LM2104 said:


> I am in agony and Im so tired!
> 
> I had another 1 1/2 hours of contraction pains last night all through my back, they were actually making cry and they stopped again :( Had more pains throughout the night and lost lots more discharge with blood. It has been 4 days now... I honestly dont know how much more I can take!
> 
> Chobette - Good luck, hopefully you will be holding your LO soon!

I know exactly how you feel Hun... Although mine are no longer in the back... Just not being nice and doing anything! I did find swimming also helped turn LO xx


----------



## lintu

LM Hun have you been checked out recently??


----------



## LM2104

I had baby checked yesterday Lintu but I didnt get checked, if Ive still had nothing by Monday, Ill make an appointment to see my MW or GP.

Anyone having regular contractions?


----------



## TillyMoo

Still keeping an eye on you my lovelies!

Congrats Kristal! Hope the emergency c-section wasn't too traumatic for you hun xx

LM - my wee fella was back to back three hours before the birth. I rocked back & forth non-stop on all fours using the birth ball. Also did this thing I learned in pregnancy yoga whereby I knelt on all fours & kinda scooped my bum up into the air & then down as far as it would go repeatedly. Must've worked because he turned! Really hope it isn't much longer til you meet your lo xx

Good luck to all you ladies.. will keep checking on you :) xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Well I had another braxton hicks type contraction last night but just the one. Yesterday lunch time was the worst. I went to bloody garden centre with OH to take something back, and after being there 5 mins needed to pee and couldn't face long journey home without peeing first, so we went in search of the toilets, which were the other side of a v large garden centre!! Anyway, finally got there and peed (well worth the trickle that came out), and then started walking back across the GC to the car. Got half way and my back started killing, and had to stop and lean over a giant plant pot, much to my OH's embarrassment as people were walking past! Haha. Then made the last 2 minutes to the car, and when I sat down the braxton hicks started and I thought 'Oh God i've brought on my own sodding labour!' It was painful all over but not high up in uterus, so I figured it must be braxton hicks and not the real thing, but I was not impressed with myself! Pain lasted about 10 mins then stopped quite abruptly. So that's it now - I'm am resting and not going anywhere, except for my bloods doing next week as I have no choice! Just hope I can make it from the car to the pathology lab and back!!


----------



## chobette

Went into the hospital yesterday morning around 5:30, the contractions didn't stop. I had them from 6am Friday until about 10pm last night. Got to triage and found I was contracting every 4-5 minutes. Sent me to labor and delivery to be admitted. Things were looking good. I progress to 3cm at 6am, at 1pm I was 3 and half cm, when they checked me at 4, I was still the same. They told me since I was early labor and showing signs of no progress or slow progress, I had to go home and endure it. 

They sent me home on morphine shot, horrible mistake. I was still feeling the really strong contractions while throwing up, shaking, hallucinating, and horrible headache. I was finally exhausted enough to fall asleep around 10. When I woke up in the morning around 7, the contractions weren't there. Still had shaking and got another migraine. Decided I felt well enough to go for a car drive and a short walk, started getting more plug discharge and some tightening when I got home. 

Lost some more bloody show and irregular contractions since. I will say on Thursday I was 1cm and 70% effaced. When I left the hospital I was 3 and half cm dilated and 80% effaced. The doctors told me it could be a couple hours to a week. I am to be induced the 19th or 20th, so next Thursday or Friday if nothing happens between now and then. 

The doctor said they would normally induce since I was in obvious labor (early labor), but since I was not 39 weeks they would not. Not sure if I have dilated or anything since yesterday, but only time will tell. If nothing happens before Wednesday, I have an appointment in the morning. 

I was in early labor for 40 hours. The doctor told me it wasn't false labor by the signs of my contractions and slow progression, he just couldn't do anything due to hospital policy. Normally he said he would start pitocin and insert a folly? balloon. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## kezz_howland

Aw chobette - sounds horrific! Would have thought they could give u a c section and get the poor guy outta there. Sounds like you have had a nightmare weekend! I hope everything stays calm now till the induction! Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## LM2104

I had a baby girl at 10.57 this morning!! Shannon weighing 8lb 13 1/4 ozs!

Didnt have time for an epidural had to it all with gas and air, will be back with a better story soon as we are home already and have loads to do!!


----------



## 21p1eco

hang in there chobette!

oooh congratulations LM! cant wait to hear birth story and see pictures!


----------



## Beccagal

LM2104 said:


> I had a baby girl at 10.57 this morning!! Shannon weighing 8lb 13 1/4 ozs!
> 
> Didnt have time for an epidural had to it all with gas and air, will be back with a better story soon as we are home already and have loads to do!!

Congrats LM !!!! :)


----------



## windle05

congrats LM 

im soooooo over being pregnant now, given baby their eviction notice but reckon they are claiming squaters rights at the mo.....lol


----------



## mmcheek1

i didnt think it would be long since you had all the watery discharge and congrats too you. they send you home really quick huh the same day?
kezz- your baby will be a big one dont you think
chobette- uck huh i guess you are really ready arent you


----------



## lintu

Chobette, thay really sucks :hugs:

:wohoo: congrts LM :hugs:

Wish my lo would start up, so far nothing since the otger day :grr: im sooo gonna be over 40wks, been walking every day and raspberry leaf tea, the pineapple is getting it tomorrow :(


----------



## chobette

Congrats LM!!


----------



## FM_DJ

Had our little girl 1-4-2012 via emergency c-section. All is fine and I'm recovering well. :) I can't describe the feeling of love that sweeps over you. Good luck ladies! :)

Brinley Faith was born @ 1:41pm. 5lbs 11oz. 18 3/4 inches long.


----------



## chobette

Wow, another one. Congrats FM! 

xx


----------



## mmcheek1

can you believe how many of us so far were emergency c-sections that is crazy to me


----------



## 5-a-side

Big congratulations to LM and DJ :D 
really is exciting, I'm one of the last due so will be seeing all these lovely babies born first, its getting me terribly broody lol


----------



## K477uk

Congrats FM!
Congrats LM!

I'm still waiting for things to kick in... Had bloody show on Thurs and cramps ever since... I think this will continue until way after due date which is thurs!


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: congrats FM xxxx

5 I'm right up there with ya huni, my due date is the 22nd got a feeling it's gonna be a feb baby :(


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations LM and FM!!! Can't wait to see some more pictures.

It's my due date today! :yipee: celebrating by sitting around all day!! Xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

Congrats FM DJ! cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## LM2104

Congrats FM!! She sounds tiny compared to my whopper!

Right here goes.....

So as you all know from my whinging I was having my show and contractions from Wednesday but nothing was happening. At 1.30am on Sunday I woke up to a massive contraction and they were coming every 5 - 7 minutes(ish) all through the night. I thought my waters broke about 5am so we started to think things were happening and phoned delivery and were told to come in to be checked.

Got to the hospital about 6.45 and was told I was 4cm dialated but my contractions werent long enough or close enough together for the epidural so we were told to go for a walk and come back in half an hour so we went to get some breakfast in the hospital cafe and went back to delivery but my contractions were still about 6 mins apart and 40 secs long.

Anyway about 9am the MW checked and said I was 8cm dialated so I begged for the epidural even though my contractions hadnt changed and she started to get everything ready for it and I started on the gas and air (amazing stuff, highly recommended!) but the anasthatist got called to theatre for an emergency and she said I wouldnt get the epiduaral in time. At this point I broke down and was highly emotional as this was just what I didnt want to happen but I just the most amazing urge to push and had no choice to do it with the gas and air!!

The pushing was taking ages as my contractions were still 5 mins apart and wouldnt get closer so she said she would examine then break my waters as they hadnt broke earlier. She examined me and I had a contraction as she was doing it and her fingers went through my waters.

Anyway after that it was just almighty pushing and some shouting on my part before her head came out followed two big pushes after by her body!

I wont lie it hurt and I was scared but it wasnt as horrific as Id heard about doing naturally and I cant even remember the sensation of the pain and I was home 5 hours after the birth and even though I had some stiches Im not that sore and am up and about.

Good luck those of you left and even if it doesnt go to plan it might not be the worst thing, I was adamant I wanted the epidural but Im so glad I didnt have it now!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks for the birth story. Gosh it sounds dramatic at the end but quite quick after all your days of early labour? I'm glad you made it home quick. That is one of my fears being left too late for an epidural, but thanks for the positive story.

How is she doing now she's home? Xxx


----------



## kezz_howland

Congratulations FM and LM!

I can't believe how quickly these little sprogs are popping outs now! I'm getting a lot of shooting/pulling pains from a couple inches under my belly button into my groin today and they are making me gasp. I've had them before, a little milder. Feels like baby is grabbing my urethra and pulling on it! Also my pants are getting slightly damp after a short period, and i'm scared my waters might be slowly leaking. Agh. No baby stay!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Kezz I had the fluid leaking last week. Had to put a sanitary towel on a few days. I hope all my waters not gone now and baby is just sitting all dry!! Will ask midwife tomorrow and let you know what she says!


----------



## 5-a-side

I'm still leaking Kezz, even straight after wiping after a wee I feel wet so wearing pads still. MW just keeps saying its natural vaginal fluid, well this is my 3rd and I've never had it before.

Love the birth story, well done you :D


----------



## 21p1eco

thanks for the birth story LM, i am obsessed with birth stories at the moment, lol.


----------



## mmcheek1

i am still leaking clear fluids now a month after wesleys birth


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks everyone. I feel like all I do is ask questions all the time - but I'm new to all this and everything worries me!! So just about my earlier question... Does anyone get like a sharp pulling pain, like something at the front down low is gonna snap as you stand up? It's not everytime, but today it's more painful than usual. If I had to describe it i'd say it feels like a tendon or something like that, and sometimes I can't stand upright straight away as it feels like it'll snap so I do it slowly... but then walking around it will just suddenly hurt. Is it just baby getting a good blow on my bladder?


----------



## mmcheek1

hey i have a question to prior c-section moms when does the tummy go down


----------



## lintu

My mw told me to put a liner on and if it's wet after an hr to ring triage and they can check if it's my waters or not, hopes this helps :hugs:


----------



## chobette

Kezz -- sounds like the baby pressing on your cervix. I feel like he's going to drop out sometimes when I feel it. Takes my breath away as well some days. x


----------



## K477uk

mmcheek1 said:


> hey i have a question to prior c-section moms when does the tummy go down

I BF and prob took about 2weeks max.. But I was pre-preg size then... That was about 10 weeks later...


----------



## FM_DJ

mmcheek1 said:


> hey i have a question to prior c-section moms when does the tummy go down

Mine has gone down rather quickly. I'm probably the size I was at 4 months pregnant and had my section 5 days ago. Also have had hardly any bleeding in comparison with a vaginal delivery.


----------



## mmcheek1

the swelling at the scar is still kind of puffy and i am only 15 lbs now away from pre-pregnancy shape but my stomach seems to be stretched in a way i have never had before but maybe it is because it has been 10 yrs. i am walking 6 miles a day and doind sit up female push ups and squats ect.. everyone tells me they cant even tell i just had a baby but i can fit into my jeans so i was just wondering he is now a month so i will give it some more time.

congrats new mommies


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww LM & FM congratulations to you both! How exciting. 
LM thanku for your birth story, I hope all is well with your lil girly :) well done!

Well insomnia is set tonight, 1hour & counting upto now. 1day until DD still no signs. Xx


----------



## 21p1eco

Since last night i have had persistant lower/middle back pain, and was having contractions every 5 minutes or so, so i had a bath and they slowed down and eventually stopped. I still have the back pain today, which is limiting how much i can move, as well as tightenings on and off, not sure how i am going to cope with Jamie today, gonna have to be a quiet day i think. I hope things get moving soon...


----------



## 5-a-side

Sounds like the start 21 - think cuddle time and some tv time sounds good with Jamie, store up some energy incase things really start to go off. Good luck.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Good luck 21 xx


----------



## Beccagal

Good luck 21, hope it's the start!! :)

Hi ladies, just got back from my checkup and baby is Head Down!!! :happydance:
Csection has been cancelled for the morning and going in tomorrow night for induction.
Just keeping fingers crossed that we deliver naturally. 

So excited!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Havent been on here in a while! Congrats to the january mummas who have given birth! Im feeling extremely fed up and bored now... feeling sorry for my son mainly as i just havent got the energy to play with him like i used to! :( hope everyone is feeling well x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Aww becca that is fantastic news!! :D fingers are firmly crossed for you. I've had a lot of aching in the lower region of my bump since early hours of the morning which has kept the same throughout my whole day today. Hopefully this is the start of something xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

Good luck Beccagal! Very jealous. I am having irregular contractions on and off, the back pain isnt quite as bad as it was, i have no idea whats going on, just trying to be patient and relax.


----------



## chobette

Good luck becca xx


----------



## Beccagal

MrsGAnderson said:


> Aww becca that is fantastic news!! :D fingers are firmly crossed for you. I've had a lot of aching in the lower region of my bump since early hours of the morning which has kept the same throughout my whole day today. Hopefully this is the start of something xxx


Thanks hun! I Hope it the start for you :) !! I'm so bad at determining what pains to look out for. I guess its time once you feel like your in a sh$t load of pain and it won't go away. This is my 3rd and I've never went into labor on my own. Induced for being way too over my due date, too much fluid and now baby likes to flip and avoiding csection.:wacko:


----------



## Beccagal

21p1eco said:


> Good luck Beccagal! Very jealous. I am having irregular contractions on and off, the back pain isnt quite as bad as it was, i have no idea whats going on, just trying to be patient and relax.

Thanks, I know how hard it is to be patient for it to just happen already. My first was 2 weeks overdue when they induced me. This is my last pregnancy so I'm really trying to endure all of it. 

Keeping my fingers cross for you that it happens VERY soon!! :)


----------



## Beccagal

Thanks ! :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

aww good luck tomorrow hun


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Beccagal said:


> MrsGAnderson said:
> 
> 
> Aww becca that is fantastic news!! :D fingers are firmly crossed for you. I've had a lot of aching in the lower region of my bump since early hours of the morning which has kept the same throughout my whole day today. Hopefully this is the start of something xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I Hope it the start for you :) !! I'm so bad at determining what pains to look out for. I guess its time once you feel like your in a sh$t load of pain and it won't go away. This is my 3rd and I've never went into labor on my own. Induced for being way too over my due date, too much fluid and now baby likes to flip and avoiding csection.:wacko:Click to expand...

ooo todays the DDay for you!! eeek hopefully you;ll go into labour naturally today but if not your induction this evening so thats good! :D good luck. xx

well its my due date today, still the same pressure under my bump, and my boobs are begining to ache? :blush: they have been like this for the past few days on and off so im hoping theyre just preparing. felt like poop last night, was getting strong tightenings across my bump, some of these hurt, but i think my body was just testing my thresholds lol as nothing has come! :shrug:

Strange what our body's do to us! lol seeing the consultant tomorrow hoping he'll be giving me a sweep so fingers crossed that works... however much DH doesnt want a friday 13th baby hehe :dohh: xx


----------



## 5-a-side

So please baby has turned for you, good luck with everything.


----------



## mmcheek1

Good Luck yo you today we will all be thinking of you and the little one to be


----------



## chobette

Good luck ladies, any progress Becca? Sounds like you should have your LO here real soon. xx 

MrsG -- Hopefully you find out something, when do they do sweeps at your practice? xx 

Had my 38 weeks appointment this morning. I am still 80% effaced and 3 1/2 cm dilated, no change from my early labor Saturday in the hospital. I am being induce next Thursday the 19th at 3 am if he doesn't come on his own. xx 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Maz1510

Happy New Year ladies. 

Gosh its been ages, just spent ages catching up! Got a minute while my little angel sleeps.... well she sleeps now but come midnight she pops up and the big gorgeous eyes just stare at me! lol. 

Anyways, Congrats to all the new mummys (sorry forgot names by now... ) So how ar all the sleepless nights going? 
So when everyone has had their little bundles... is this thread going to continue and be a postnatal group?

Looking forward to lots of birth stories.. ( i cant even remember if i have added mine!) goodness i forget alot lately! lol

Biggest challenge with a new baby is actually managing to A) get out of bed before midday with all the BF/sleeping etc and B) getting out the house full stop!! lol. 
I do miss my bump, although it sound like going full term is hard! l dont evny all you ladies with Pelvic pain etc. I have to admit even at 36wk mine was horrendous and sleeping was a mission ( although it does prepare you for the waking to a baby)

I had lots of braxton hicks and tightening even before being induced at 36wks. Im sure Alivia would have come early without induction! The week before they were painful and regular most evening and then went off, the nigth before i was up and needed paracetamol and a hot water bottle. Hopefully all the little niggles etc are helping your bodies prepare for labour and making your cervix more 'favourable' so it labour progresses well. 

I actually wish i could see my labour/birth.. i know it was very painful (convinced it was more so as was so quik) but i really would do it all over again *hopefully next time will be even quicker!)  

ANyways sorry for snippets, will come back and tell birth story. I must dash as little lady requires the boob! :laugh:

Good Luck Ladies. x


----------



## mmcheek1

good queston about the staying around for post pregnancy and congrats on the baby girl. i am with you i feel really bad for those still preggo at this point but you too will be sleepless


----------



## lintu

my hips feel like they are going to fall apart tonight :( been very lucky really they havent hurt before this week but OMG, one is worse than the other but sitting , standing and sometimes walking is a real mission.

And I have loads of wind tonight whoops.

feel like all im doing at this point is moaning but come on buba, enough is enough


----------



## Beccagal

Just a quick update
I was told to wait for the hospital to call me to come for the induction.
The call should come in between 3pm and 10pm it's now 6:50 and nothing yet.
if the call does not come in than there are no beds available. 

My dr instructed me to go in tonight at 10 pm if I don't get a call. Let them know I'm having contractions and my dr will be there to make sure they keep me. Have a feeling it's going to be a LoNG night. Btw hospital is 45 mins away. 

In my pjs now and going to try and get some rest.

Btw, time is of the essence. My mom is taking care of my little ones
till Friday and my MIL is flying in from Houston to take care of them during the weekend.


----------



## chobette

Aw, good luck Becca. Hoping they call you soon!! xx


----------



## 21p1eco

good luck again becca, hopefully things are in full swing by now!


----------



## LM2104

Good luck everyone sounds like we are in for a january snowstorm this week!!

Im so tired and completely agree with you Maz about not getting out the house. Im in pain with my stitches and boobs but hopefully we get into a routine by next week and can get out and about a bit and start enjoying things properly!

Shannon is a little bit jaundice so we are keeping an eye on that at the mo. 

Hope to see lots of birth announcements next time I manage to get on!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Chobette- I'm in with my consultant today, he can do a sweep from 40weeks and our midwives are 41weeks. :) got my appointment this afternoon so will update xx

Becca- ooo I hope you got in at 10pm, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you! Good luck.

Well poop nights sleep but I actually don't feel too bad apart from being tired. Gonna go back to bed for an hour soon xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

well i am still having the odd contraction here and there, i get more the more i do so we are taking jamie to soft play to run off some energy today (OH has 2 days off), i am hoping keeping doing things will kick start more things happening.


----------



## 5-a-side

Morning all (well uk, probably still midnight in US) 
For some reason I thought I'd wake up and see a few more birth announcements. 

Recorded OBEM last night so will be watching that during the day amongst the boring chores.
Got MW at 2.30pm.

Had some really funny popping and clicking sounds from my bump last night in bed, no idea what she was doing in there. Wasn't sleeping thats for sure, think I have an insomniac baby, she doesnt seem to stop wriggling and sticking her bum out! 

Keep your spirits up ladies, the end is getting closer :)


----------



## lintu

Had some strange crampy feelings over night an the odd twinge this morning, praying it's the start of something. 

I can't believe I was out walking with mum last night and one of her friends stopped and asked if there was any news, given that I'm very obviously still pregnant I'm going with erm no!!!! WTF gotta be up there with one of the stupidest questions ever!!


----------



## kezz_howland

It's getting so strange - half of you have babies and the rest are all fed up!!

I'm still just hoping he holds in there till Wednesday. Had some mild cramps this morning and knickers were a bit wet when I got up, but that's about it. Yesterday I had a really comfy day - he didn't press or kick my bladder and I felt fairly normal for a day. Woke up this morning and I have shooting pains in my bladder again and allsorts, so think he must have moved yesterday, and has obviously moved back again now! Little monkey. 

I'm up, but would love to just go back to bed so that I can't feel the pains and uncomfortableness!! Roll on Wednesday! Stitches, soreness and spinals - I think I'd rather have that than this anymore :)


----------



## mmcheek1

i am with you 5- i thought i would see some


----------



## Jaz02

A few pics of little miss :cloud9:

Birth story will be up as soon as I get a spare half hour lol.

Congrats LM and FM and Krystel!!!!
And good luck to the up and coming ladies!

Back to boobie duty!

xx

*whoops! title is meant to read 12-31-2011! Thats what happens when you try to type with one hand! Lol
 



Attached Files:







P1010710.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7









P1010717.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8









P1010668.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lintu

Awww she's adorable jaz congrats Hun :hugs:


----------



## 21p1eco

aww shes lovely Jaz, congratulations again!


----------



## 21p1eco

Happy Due date to me!!!

I am on an eviction mission now, lol. having hot baths, bouncing on my birth ball, walking, raspberry leaf teas and having sex.

I am having contractions/back pain/period pains every now and then but they dont stick around, its so annoying, hurry up baby!


----------



## mmcheek1

awww little girls are sweet


----------



## windle05

congratulations to all u new mummies, on phone so can't remember now who's had theirs 

I'm on operation eviction now 39 weeks yesterday and sciatica has come back so I'm desperate to meet baby and get rid of it again.

off to a friends for a curry tonight, been on the ball for about 3 hours (sure that's the real reason for me walking like I need to change my under pants lol) had a bath and hoping I'm not too full up to seduce the hubby tonight ,-)


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww jaz :) congratulations... 9days early you lucky thing! 

well im feeling ok, just had a hot bath and im chilling on the sofa now wacked! i love being pregnant but im really ready to meet my little son or daughter now :D 
Had a sweep yesterday afternoon and Think my plug has began coming away so fingers crossed for a 'within the next few days' delivery :) contractions have begun yesterday but only very varied and not very intense, infact they feel more like intense braxton hicks (but i didnt have many of them atall). hopefully they will intensify and i wont be waiting too long.
:) how exciting.. just a waiting game now! hope your all ok xxx


----------



## chobette

MRsG - Hoping you have quick progression and go into labor soon! xx


All is okay here, had my last NST test this morning since I am being induced on Thursday morning. He was showing signs of stress with each contraction, but not enough to induce at this moment. Good thing we aren't waiting any longer. Been contracting regularly all day, but that's nothing different. Been in early labor since last Friday morning, so about a week now. Hoping he holds out until Thursday since husband works overtime this week and will have the car. Would be horrible to have my waters break and be home alone. :dohh:


----------



## mmcheek1

ladies where is the updates


----------



## Beccagal

Hi ladies, Our beautiful "Andi Catherine Watt" was born
On 1/12/12 at 7:02pm weighting 7lbs 13 oz's.

Will post my story once I'm feeling well enough but here is a the most
Important part.

Went into hospital for induction on 1/11/12
Admitted 1:30 am
8:am water was ruptured
1pm I was 4cm and had epidural 
4pm I was at 9.5 cm
Pushed for 2 hours and baby would come down with each push and 
then go right back up the Burt canel. Heart rate showed stress
And new something was up. Had emergency csection and delivered her 
At 7:02pm. She was sunny side up ans the placenta showed signs of the
Placenta splitting. We are glad it all worked out for the best. 

Btw, csection is really not the way to go if you can avoid it.


----------



## chobette

Congrats Becca, rest easy and hope your recovery goes quick x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations becca :D well done hun, sounds like a slight ordeal but im happy your both healthy and safe!

well no progression for me, my mucus plug is still coming away and my contractions are the same, very mild and coming more when im walking so me and dh are going for a nice long walk with the doggies now :D apart from this im getting heartburn constantly right at this moment its killing, and im slightly tired but i didnt sleep well last night, i honestly thought i would have gone into labour last night the way i was feeling.. but nope all went away.
Im good though and feel well apart from tiredness, just getting very anxious about the baby being in there and something going wrong, but to be honest i dont particularly feel like im over my due date which is crazy although i do feel ready for baba now :D and seeing if we have a lil pink or blue :)

fingers crossed ill go in inthe next few days.

Hope your all well! xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

Congratulations Becca! Hope you start feeling better soon. Cant wait to see pictures and hear more about it.

I was having contractions last night every 15mins then 10mins but woke up this morning and they had gone. tonight i have been having them every 15 mins again, and a few have been stronger.


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Becca and good luck Emilie!!

I had a few contractions I think in bed this morning but they stopped. Think they've started again now and a bit stronger-is this the start?? Just started timing them-how exciting!!


----------



## 21p1eco

Oooh good luck princesskell!


----------



## mmcheek1

becc- oh my darlin the c-section healing goes fast tho, you will be good real soon. i cant believe how many of us have had them. i think only one natural so far


----------



## chobette

I hope so PK! :happydance:


----------



## truly_blessed

woooo hoo come on baby PK!!


----------



## LM2104

OOH exciting, good luck girls hope these babies come soon!

Congrats Becca, sounds like you had a rough time of it, but Im sure she is well worth it!! Hope you have a speedy recovery!

Am I the only one to have a vaginal delivery so far? 

Shannon is a week old today! She is sleeping well through the night and seems to be a really contented baby. Breast feweding is going well too, Ive done the whole week without having to resort to formula which Im really pleased about as I had to combination feed with Annie.

Kezz is your lil man holding in there until Wednesday?


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey LM. Yes thankyou, he is still very much in there. My belly had noticeable dropped though, and the pains in my bladder area have increased so that i'm doubled over sometimes. Luckily they only last a few seconds. Losing quite alot of discharge but nothing pink or brown or anything, so think we will hang on in there till Wednesday! Not even had any braxton hicks the last few days! I have a feeling that if we were going natural, he would be in there another good week or more yet! So pretty glad we're not! Only two days to go now and getting seriously excited! Still nervous about the op and stuff though!!

Congrats to everyone who has there little dumplings now! I am so jealous and can't wait to hold mine!


----------



## lintu

Iv had lots of tightenings today but I don't think they are going to amount to anything :( also thought I'd gotten away with no stretch marks untill my bump has dropped and I can now see them coming :( hope I don't have another 3 weeks to go so they don't get too bad.
I have my sweep booked for the 23rd a day over, I so don't wanna get to 42 wks I'm so big and uncomfy the only thing people seem to agree on is sex but I'm soooo uncomfy it's the last thing on my mind


----------



## kezz_howland

I have gotten away with just three stretchmarks on my left hip, none on my belly at all, but unfortunately my thighs are now riddled wit them! Front and on the inside... they're small ones but there's loaaaads of them. Gutted! Still... think i'd rather my thighs than belly. Dunno why?! I find it so strange that stretch marks appear on a part of my body that isn't actually stretching, and not on the bit that has stretched beyond imagining! Bizarre


----------



## lintu

Mine are worse around my appendix scar, seems to have come apart a little :(


----------



## 5-a-side

Any little snowflakes been born over the weekend? 
9 days left for me, cant say I've had any real inklings of when she will be arriving. 

Got loads of stretchmarks but I'm ok with that. Had them from dd1 and just added a few more with each pregnancy. 

Blooming freezing here today, but never mind lots to do to keep me busy, laundry being most of it! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## lintu

Hi 5, I have 6 days and counting and zip tried everything to encourage it along but so far a big fat nothing :( 

My insomnia seems to be back worse than ever :(


----------



## Daisy1986

Beccagal said:


> Hi ladies, Our beautiful "Andi Catherine Watt" was born
> On 1/12/12 at 7:02pm weighting 7lbs 13 oz's.
> 
> Will post my story once I'm feeling well enough but here is a the most
> Important part.
> 
> Went into hospital for induction on 1/11/12
> Admitted 1:30 am
> 8:am water was ruptured
> 1pm I was 4cm and had epidural
> 4pm I was at 9.5 cm
> Pushed for 2 hours and baby would come down with each push and
> then go right back up the Burt canel. Heart rate showed stress
> And new something was up. Had emergency csection and delivered her
> At 7:02pm. She was sunny side up ans the placenta showed signs of the
> Placenta splitting. We are glad it all worked out for the best.
> 
> Btw, csection is really not the way to go if you can avoid it.

Congratulations!!!
Glad she's here for you now but sorry you had such a hard time...perhaps her flipping breech all the time was her way of trying to get her mommy to have a elective c section to save you the drama! 
Hope you are enjoying your time with her, 
Congrats again :) xxx :hugs:


----------



## 21p1eco

I have given birth on just gas and air at 11.11am this morning! We are currently attached at the boob, will tell all about it later on.


----------



## chobette

Congrats 21! 

5-a-side -- chilly air here as well, but nothing probably like you have. Our temperatures are supposed to go up soon. 9 days is very close, hopefully your LO arrives soon

Lintu - so close now, insomnia really bites. Try to rest as best as you can and remember labor can start without warning. xx 


So for me, 3 days left until we go in to be induced. Been in slooooow early labor since the 6th, which is way to long. Obviously he's very comfortable and needs to be forced out. Had some leaking from my breast this morning, first time all pregnancy. I guess it's a good sign somethings in there working. 
Going to try and relax next couple days. We are going in on Thursday at 3am to start the process. Since I am already dilated to almost 4cm and 80% thinned out, shouldn't take long to see if I can actually labor or not. We've already discussed the potential c-section if I don't progress. We'll see.


----------



## mmcheek1

congrats 21 dont understand gas and air though


----------



## 21p1eco

Entonox gas that you breathe to dull the pain slightly. Jessica is currently being warmed up in an incubator as she was a bit cold but she is soooo beautiful  proud mummy.


----------



## kezz_howland

Congrats 21! So many babies finally here, and still lot's more to come! I only have tomorrow to get through before mine - thank goodness!! Fed up now! Can't believe i'm nearly 40 weeks pregnant... going back a year I didn't think I'd ever get here. It's amazing


----------



## LM2104

Congratulations 21!!


----------



## windle05

yay more congrats to give out  well done ladies, hope there are more to come soon

3 more sleeps til due date but really not feeling that it will be anytime before feb now tho.

good luck for wednesday kezz.


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations 21 - Great job hun, hope you and baby are doing well x


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey ladies, just wanted to say congrats on all the new births & good luck for all upcoming births xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Got the feeling I shall be rattling around on my own in here soon x


----------



## LM2104

Aww 5 it wont be long!! 

I havent even moved over to the parenting forums yet just keep coming on to check for birth announcements!

Anyone find breastfeeding is making them starving hungry? I cant stop eating!!

Hope everyone is doing well and all the new LOs!

Good Luck for tomorrow Kezz!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

How are you doing LM? Is there a Jan mum's group over there? 
You'll have to update your signature box so we can keep track of how old baby is.


----------



## LM2104

We're doing fine thanks 5. Shannon is only waking once in the night for a feed (touch wood!!) and seems quite content and healthy, we should be being discharged from the MWs care tomorrow as she will be 10 days old then, and I feel so much better now the pregnancy is over, as awful as that sounds. 

Have you had any signs yet??


----------



## mmcheek1

wesley is now 5 weeks nd 4 days old. i am waiting to see the first responsive smile. he smiles in his sleep and if he has gas but i cant wait for more but i wonder if it will be delayed since he was so early


----------



## Princesskell

One more little weekend snowflake!.....
My yellow bump turned out..................PINK!
Freya Grace was born just after midday ln Sunday weighing 9lb!
All went well and I had a vaginal delivery with an epidural. Not one wink of sleep last night on our first night at ho but today she is worth it!!

Will put some pics and birth story on my journal when I have a minute!
Xxxxxx


----------



## LM2104

Congratulations Kell!! Wow she was 3 ozs bigger than Shannon, you soldier!!

I love all these birth announcements :)


----------



## lintu

aaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh I want my birth announcement :grr:

sorry ladies but this is really starting to send me under, im so uncomfy, i have heartburn all the time, my back hurts, my hips hurt, I have an ache across the top of my bump from trying to bend, I just cant do anything for myself, I can only just reach the sink to wash up, i cant sleep (which isnt helping my mood and the fact that im snappy) and I have to pee every 20 or so mins. On top of this iv developed bump itch and thats driving me crazy :grr:

sorry for the rant ladies, im over the moon to have gotten pregnant and to soo have my lil bean but this is just starting to take the pi**


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats PK! i had a feeling you would be announcing too as i hadn't heard from you for a bit! 

We are home and settled now, this is the first chance i have had to get on the computer. I am planning on writing up my birth story in the next couple of days and pics.

Hang in there all the ladies that are left, it wont be long now!


----------



## kezz_howland

Congrats princess!!

My c-section is this morning. I am so nervous but mega excited!! See you all on the other side of motherhood! heehee x


----------



## 5-a-side

All the very best for it Kezz, you'll have your little man really soon :hugs:

Congratulations PK on your little girl. Love her name. Hope you are all well.


Well had a night that has me resembling a zombie today. Have had tightenings/BH/whatever from yesterday around 11am really. They arent painful or getting stronger, but do have a good frequency to them at the moment. But I'm not holding my hopes up that they will turn into anything. 

All these snowflakes will be toddlers by the time I get there :haha: 

I'm still with you Lintu x


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks everyone.
Hang in there-sleep and rest and clean all you can!!!


Good luck Kezz-very excited for you xxx


----------



## lintu

5 I feel your pain with the lack of sleep I think I got about 2 hrs in total last night all broken up :( I feel pooh today and really very emotional. 

DH is getting me down too, he spent all night on his PC last night, he doesn't get how crap I'm feeling at the moment and that I just need him to curl up on the sofa with me!!! 

Also think my baby has been on speed for the last 24 hrs it's gone crazy active!


----------



## chobette

Good luck Kezz, give him some snuggles from me! 

Wish everyone else some labor :dust: Can't be too much longer now for the rest of you.

Less than 24 hours until I go in for my induction. Yikes!!


----------



## LM2104

Good Luck Kezz! And you for tomorrow Chobette!

Took Shannon to the MW today so we could be discharged and she has only put on 30g in 5 days which is the equivalent of nothing really so we have to go to the hospital to have her reweighed at the weekend.

Actually feel like pooh now as I thought the breastfeeding was going so well and the fact she has put on nothing has made me feel like a failure!! Anyway have to do feeds every 3 hours now so prob wont get much chance to get on here so everyone should have their babies by then!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Finally got my phone fixed. Congrats to everyone who's had the babies so far! 6 days left here after seeing all your birth announcments just makes it seem further away. After everything I bet he's gunna be late now!


----------



## TillyMoo

LM - You're doing brilliantly! The fact that Shannon actually put on any weight is amazing as babies loose loads of weight after birth & are considered to be healthy if they regain their birth weight by the time they're 14 days old. So, again, you're doing a brilliant job! Well done you x

Congrats PK & 21!

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## mmcheek1

LM- i kno how you feel breastfeeding has been a real challene first he dnt kno how then he refused my nipple and i had to use a guard then he wasnt sucking enough out then i had to much fore milk tht made him gassy and now he eats non stop nipples are sore and is fussy most of the day. i keep being told its cuz he is a preemie but i dnt kno. i thought about stopping but it breaks my heart everytime i think thts wat i will di i bac out


----------



## Princesskell

One Born Every Minute will be watched with totally different eyes tonight!!!


If it anyone watches it this was where I gave birth on Sunday and the midwife who drinks out of the big cup, Naomi was my midwife!! How funny xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

hope everthing has gone well for you kezz!


----------



## mmcheek1

dying to hear from Kezz- I have been thinking of her all day


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies. Congratulations on all the births :)

Well we had a little GIRL :D at 10:16AM on the 16th January.. Elise Grace Anderson weighing 7lb2oz :) I'm in love completely.

Birth Story to follow but I had a perfect labour xx

Good luck to everyone still waiting, it is worth everyminute even though your probably uncomfy as hell. I went 5days over xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Congrats MrsG...beautiful name!


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations MrsG. Another lovely name too. 
Hope Kezz is ok. 
Will be watching OBEM today while girls are at school.

Funnily I had a great nights sleep last night, went to bed just after 9pm and only woke for a wee once then was up at 5.30am so hopefully today overall will be good. 
Parents Evening after school, I'm sure girls have been doing well though so I'm not worried. 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Dizzy321

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hey ladies. Congratulations on all the births :)
> 
> Well we had a little GIRL :D at 10:16AM on the 16th January.. Elise Grace Anderson weighing 7lb2oz :) I'm in love completely.
> 
> Birth Story to follow but I had a perfect labour xx
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting, it is worth everyminute even though your probably uncomfy as hell. I went 5days over xxx

Ahhh due date buddy, congratulations!! lovely name too. I am STILL waiting :hissy: xx


----------



## lintu

Congrats MrsG :hugs: 

I'm feeling a little better with myself this morning, could be something to do with the fairly decent nights kip! And DH and I had a chat last night, I know I sound really clingy but I'm just really struggling in these last few days xxxx even managed to DTD gave me some cramps and back ache but that's since died off gona DTD every day now up to my sweep! 

I went to the asda baby event yesterday and bought some cute lil outfits I really want my beany now, my friend is bringing me her ball today for me to bounce on try and get this lil nudger out :wohoo:


----------



## LM2104

Congrats MrsG, love her name!!


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats Mrs G!


----------



## 21p1eco

congrats mrsG! we had our babies 1 hour apart! 11.11am for us.


----------



## 17mummytobee

In hospital with pre-eclampsia 1cm dilated if I haven't progressed by next check there gunna start me! :D


----------



## lintu

Good luck 17 :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck 17
Can't wait to hear Kezz 

I've finally posted my birth story in my journal for those who wanted to read xxx


----------



## LM2104

Good Luck 17!

Still no news from Kezz?

Anyone heard from Rees or K447?


----------



## 5-a-side

No I havent LM, think everyone is busy these days.

Good luck 17, you've had one hell of a pregnancy.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

21- congrats hun. Aww :) xx

Kezz- hope your doing ok? And your lil boy is a bouncing bundle now! Xx

I'm thinking of every1 just not gonna be on a lot atm xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

good luck 17!


----------



## LM2104

21 how is Jamie adjusting to having a baby around? We have had a few jealousy issues with Annie.

Had the Health Visitor out today, God I hate her! Shannon has still not put on any weight, we've got to go to the hospital tomorrow to have her weighed but I cant see what they are going to say I am feeding her all the time and she is weeing and pooing loads, just cant see why the weight is not going on...


----------



## XxCalxX

Hey everyone, firstly congrats to all those who have had your babies :) and best of luck to those still waiting! 

I haven't been on here in a few weeks as been so busy with my lil man! he was born 4th Jan at 3.21am, 1day before his due date... it was such a shock as i had no signs,my waters just broke in the early evening,then contractions were few mins apart straight after waters broke, i had to be monitered closely at hosp as he had pooed inside me,was doing ok with just gas n air,but then i got to fully dilated and had to have a spinal injection and forceps delivery as his head was at an awkward angle.. whole labour was about 8hrs, so pretty quick for a first labour i guess!


2hours old
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z464/calandra222/IMG_0921.jpg

2weeks old
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z464/calandra222/IMG_0934.jpg


----------



## K477uk

LM2104 said:


> Good Luck 17!
> 
> Still no news from Kezz?
> 
> Anyone heard from Rees or K447?

LM! I've just managed to catch up with the thread!!! Sorry to here you're going through the mill with weighing... But hang in there! Xx

So... I am officially a mummy again!

My water broke last Wednesday at 10pm, started contracting immediately... Had another false alarm on the Tuesday (not a hospital visit, but getting there!) so was rather glad waters had finally gone! Rang hospital at 11 ish and went in for about 12:30 by which time I was every 4/5 mins. Checked over and not active, but they kept me in as was contracting good and proper. By 5am was 8cm with a bulging membrane in front of head... Kept stalling, kept threatning drip.. Body kept jumping back into action. 
Rest of waters were broken about 11am, and they turned head at the same time, as he wasn't in a good position. But this meant that I undilated to 6cm :( ..
Got back to fully by 4pm.. After lots of stalls again.. I never got the urge to push, and tried to move LO down, but he wasn't shifting.. By 6:30pm I made the decision that he wasn't moving and a section would be the only way forward.. So my little man was born at 8:32pm weighing 8lb0.5oz, named Toby.
I'm kinda gutted that I didn't get my VBaC, but I went into labour naturally... And kept so active throughout there was nothing else I could have done.

So that's me! Xx
Goodluck to all who are left!! Xx


----------



## Rees

Hi ladies! Sorry! I kept forgetting to pop on!

Have now got loads to catch up on and don't know where I last got to! (oops!) 

Congratulations to those who have popped!

Jago Jenson arrived 5 days early on Jan 10th at 10:21am, weighing 7lb12oz, shall pop up a quick birth story later along with a link to a much longer one (typed it up in the early hours after feeding Jago so I didn't forget it, a bit more traumatic for me than Tegan's birth)

*goes off to be a good girl*


----------



## Princesskell

Aww Rees, congratulations! So glad to hear you back and that everything went well. Cant wait to hear your story xxx


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats xxcalxx, k477 & rees on your little men! xxx


----------



## Rees

Daisy - I'm so glad that you had both twins home for Christmas :)

LM - I wanted an epidural but I couldn't get off the gas and air long enough to beg for one! :lol: being induced sucks!!

As I'm reading through I've just seen that 5 posted on the time that Jago was born :rofl: I find this amusing :)

Jaz - wow! I can't believe how much hair Isabella has! She's gorgeous :)

Paula - I hope your baby is here soon :hugs:

LM - I hope Shannon has started putting on weight :huggles: I know how worrying it is with breast feeding, Tegan lost 10% and was in danger of losing more so I switched to formula at day 10, managed half a day with Jago :lol: and he got back up to his birth weight today on day 10.

Right, I have caught up!

Congrats to all the new mummies :) I have detail in a word doc to update the front page after this post, to all of you still waiting - I hope it won't be long, maybe get into a few arguements and see if that works :D lol...

So, a little story...

Monday 9th Jan I had a massive fight with my OH, told him to leave etc... so it was pretty big, went to my mums for a bit and then pushed Tegs back home in the pram, put her to bed, didn't really make up with the OH and then got into a random fight on facebook. Luke, my OH comes out of the toilet and I say "either I've just wet myself or my waters are going" so I stood up and took my jeans down when I got half way across the front room and there were a few drips, still didn't know if it was pee or my waters, got to the kitchen and there was a little gush, and then as I laughed even more came out.

As I tested positive fro Group B Strep with Tegan I had to ring up L&D straight away, my waters went at 11:40ish pm and we were at the hospital by 12:50am! 

I went in, got told I'd be having the antibiotics, had started getting contractions on the way up in the car but they weren't too bad, drip was put in my arm (inner crook of elbow - wtf??) at 1:30 and I was examined just before - 2cms. Half an hour later the drip had finished, I was still strapped to the machines, went and wallowed in the bath at 3:30am and had more contractions.

Back into the room at just after 4 and when I opened the door I heard Luke snoring, as did the midwives who laughed. I got NO sleep that night as everytime I was starting to doze between contractions I was woke up by Luke snoring :( Not impressed, and nor was my mum!

At 5:30am I was examined at a stretchy 3 to 4cms. Boo! Contractions getting stronger and was back on the drip for the antibiotics.

At 6 it was decided that I'd be induced to stop the labour being drawn out as I'd had no sleep, so the syntocin was put in at 6:30, contractions then started getting more regular.

Between 8:30 and 8:50am I had 10 contractions 2 mins apart, ouchies! 9:10 I was pushing, wasn't getting anywhere, I was checked and I was only 6cm (whoops!)

Heard the scary term "decelerations" and then told to move onto my left side, half way through moving I ended up back on my back pushing, couldn't get the hang of it for some reason, and I kept panicking and losing my breathing and control because I was getting so scared and hadn't had a let up in the contractions.

Eventually pushed his head out, but it was only a few pushes not as long as I thought it was! And his head was born at 10:19, didn't get another contraction for 2 mins!!! And then pushed his head out while they were tugging to pull him out. 

While I was pushing his head out I felt that they had their hands in me and were holding the lip of my cervix down, and at some point during the pushing I had an orgasm :blush: 

As Jago came out of me he pooed all over my lady bits and he was up on my side, then they were cutting the cord and whisked him away - his head was blue :nope: I was so scared that my legs were shaking, he had oxygen outside the room as the room was dinky that I was given, when I heard his cry I was so relieved.

They had kept turning up the syntocin which made the contractions unbearable, I lost control several times and I wish that I had gone naturally instead of being talked in to being induced, but at least he's here! I have a lot more written down in my birth story and all the crap afterwards where they kept me in as Jago needed 12 hours of obs and I discharged us when they were done as they were very reluctant to let me leave!

Anyway, that's a brief story of my little Jago Jenson :) He's bottle fed after having 2 feeds on my boobs, I kept asking for help and support and they'd just latch him on and leave me without showing me how to do it, so I went to bottle and it's the best thing I've done! Especially considering my PND.

Oh, and he is so far all clear from the chicken pox! We don't know if it's affected his hearing, sight or anything else yet until he grows up, but so far so good :)


I will try and come back in more often but Tegan steals my laptop during the day to watch nursery rhymes and we play games for hours on end. Having some attachement issues with her so it's very hard at the moment, she didn't like mummy leaving her, but she's really good with Jago :)

I hope that everyone who is left to pop have nice easy labours and that you're all holding your babies soon.


Maz - what's your baby girls name??


----------



## Rees

Oh no, Maz, I have Alivia's name but no date of birth?

And Tilly and Kristel - what's your little prince and princesses names??


----------



## Rees

*pokes the blue bumps* After we had so many blue bumps on this thread only 6 have been born so far that I've seen! 6 boys to 11 girls!


----------



## Princesskell

Woo hoo, is mine the biggest baby at the moment? :blush:
Thanks for updating Rees and telling us your birth story. Xxx


----------



## TillyMoo

Hey Rees, thanks for asking.. He's called Daniel James :0)

Gosh, your birth story sounds pretty dramatic! Am glad you got your wee Jago safe & sound xx

Howz are all the new mummies sleeping? I swear 2 hours sleep feels like a luxury to me at the moment!

Hope you ladies with bumps don't have long to go now. You must be so uncomfortable. :hugs:


----------



## kezz_howland

Well... c-section was nowhere NEAR as bad as I thought and I am now home and recovering well. George was born 18th at 9.30am, and weighed 7lbs 8oz. He is absolutely beautiful and I want to cry everytime I look at him as i'm so happy and proud. He's not doing very well with breastfeeding at the minute, as he has trouble latching on correctly and then often falls asleep after about 10 sucks!! So it can take us an hour sometimes to get a few drops in him, and then an hour to settle him to sleep, by which time he's after another feed! The first night I didn't get any sleep, second night about 2 hours, and last night (at home) maybe 3. I've left OH to get some extra kip this morning and brought him downstairs as OH is not used to sleep deprivation and I am fine with it at the moment!! Midwife should be coming over sometime today so I need to have a good talk about breastfeeding. I think we're gonna need some top up formula cause don't think he's getting enough at all and it's starting to stress us out!

Anyone else having problems with it? I don't wanna give up and switch over to formula but if this carries on I can't see us having much choice!

How many people left still waiting for their bumps to arrive? I hope you're all ok! I was so relieved to have him out so I know how you're all feeling!!


----------



## LM2104

Congrats K447, Rees, Cal and Kezz!!!

Kezz, I think topping up baby with formula can affect your milk supply because you can fill baby up and then they dont want your milk so your body doesnt produce as much. Im no MW tho so dont take my word for it, but there is some really good advice on the breastfeeding section on this site. Keep perservering, Ive found it hard and upsetting but am determined to keep going!

Taking Shannon to the hospital today for the grand weigh in so keep your fingers X'd!

Had major boob leakage in tesco yesterday! Thank god I was wearing a coat because my t-shirt was drenched and it couldve been quite embarrassing!


----------



## lintu

congrats Kezz :hugs:

its my due date weekend and I have nothing, no signs what so ever :( I have regular tightnings every night and so everynight I go to bed thinking that i may go in to lbour through the night and then every morning I wake up with nothing :grr: 

I have my sweep monday so fingers xd that will start it off!! If not im going to see if they will induce me at 41 weeks instead of giving me another sweep and making me go over to 42 weeks. Movements are still there but omg they are getting very painful and im uncomfy all the time, can barely do anything for myself now which is really frustrating, i can only just reach the sink to wash up!!!!!

May have to play on how miserable i am but im sure by then i wont be adding much :( 

sorry feel like im always on a downer lately just very frustrating that you have this date in your head for 36 weeks and the prospect of going on for another 2 weeks :grr: I dont do patience well :haha:


----------



## K477uk

Kezz- I wouldn't top up as it will affect supply, they can survive on surprising little... You may find that expressing a little first helps to soften the nipple and make latching easier.. They will eat little and often, so don't panic about that.. The very 3hrs is almost a minimum!!

Goodluck with the sweep Luntu!
Xx


----------



## mmcheek1

Kezz- i had to take wesley off the breast 2 days ago he ended up being totally allergic to protein and lactose. he cried so much it broke my heart we are on something called alimentum it is 30 dollars a can i can believe how different he is, its like i went and got a new baby from the hospital. he sleeps almos through the night now and is content between feedings. he is 8lbs now and looks so good. he is just happier.

Hey i wish people would talk back to me i have been commenting all over the place, did i do something to upset you guys

kezz- i am so proud of you and congrats dear


----------



## mmcheek1

kezz dont miss take my post all i ever wanted to do was nurse and if he didnt have an allergy thats so what i would be doing.


----------



## 17mummytobee

After the consultant has reviwed my ecg I'm getting an exam and either arm if I'm dilated enough or getting the pessary! :D


----------



## LM2104

Shannon put on 80 grams! :) Its not much but its a start, Im so happy and I actually feel a bit more confident with my breastfeeding now. She's 2 weeks tomorrow and is still about 6ozs off her birth weight but now I really feel like we are getting somewhere!!

MM - $30 a can?! That sounds extortionate... Can you not get it on prescription seeing as its a medical condition? I thought £8 for formula was bad!!

Good luck with the sweep Lintu, hope you have an announcement soon.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Blue bump on the way here! Just finding out if they can break my water or if I need a pessary


----------



## mmcheek1

17- what is a pessary that is a erm i have never heard before and good luck we will all be thinking of you, we dont qualify for the wic progam but we are in the process of doing just what you said. it is amazing the difference i feel bad for hurting him before. he is now smiling for real not just as a reflex can you believe it


----------



## 17mummytobee

Its like the hormonal gel for inducing labour but I think its like a solid tablet thingy. Still waiting.....yawn!


----------



## Rees

PK - yep, our biggest baby so far :) Can't believe how big she was for your first!

Tilly - awwww, Daniel James :) lovely! Shall add his name to the front page :) We managed to get a good few hours in last night, put Jago down in his moses basked at 1am after his midnight feed, and he stayed down until 4, but then he was up at 6. I did the 4am feed and Luke did the 6am feed and he stay downstairs with him and slept on the sofa so I managed a few hours sleep before Tegan woke me up this morning, but at least she slept through last night (a lovely blessing as her sleep has been all over the place since xmas!)

Kezz - congratulations hun :) Hopefully he'll start to feed better when your milk comes in a bit

LM - Jago has been unsettled and crying tonight for a feed and my breast pads had slipped and I've leaked right through :( wouldn't mind but I'm not breast feeding! :lol: (Apparently there's a growth spurt around day 10 - we've just hit it :( ) So glad it's winter and we can layer up to hide the embarrassing leaks :)

Lintu - I had no signs, nothing that Jago was coming, had a shit nights sleep because Tegan was waking and didn't get the chance to catch up on that missed sleep and all of a sudden I felt like I was wetting myself and it was all systems go! With Tegan I had a load of tightenings and lost my plug 2 days before and then I woke up in labour! So it might just happen :)

mm - that's expensive! But I suppose if Wesley is happier then it makes up for it :)

I didn't mean to ignore you last night *huggles* I had so much to catch up on I was speed reading through the posts, I saw you're building your own house? Is that next month you start? Busy busy busy for you! But so exciting :)

LM - yay for Shannon putting on weight :) One less thing to worry about and worrying about if she's getting enough milk isn't gonna help your supply or stress levels. Do you find it easy to feed Shannon with Annie about?

17 - good luck hun! Hope you won't need the pessary and that they can now just break your waters and get you started that way :)


We've had a hard evening with Jago, Tegan's been easy and went to bed like a good girl (just hope she stays). Jago has been crying, farting and pooing as well as eating like a little man possessed, would only settle if I was jigging him and walking across the room with him in my arms, just googled it and apparently our little people get growth spurts "around day 10, 3 weeks, 6 weeks" etc... gah! I hope it finishes soon, I forgot how hard they can be on mummy!

I hope the babies that are here are behaving themselves and the ones that are still safely tucked away hurry up and come out :) xx


----------



## windle05

wow theres loads going on here now isnt there, its bloody hard to keep up on mobile so i apologise that im not able to direct my posts to anyone specific.

hope everyone waiting r well and not kept for 2 long and those already mummies r ok, healing and enjoying this, as i can only imagine, extremely demanding, stressfully yet rewarding time with ur little ones.

congratulations to everyone recently laboured too.

im into my 3rd day of being overdue now and although im not fed up being pregnant im fed up with the waiting around and the constant texts and phone calls. think something may be happening but then after the holiday period of slow labour im not holding out on anything, however, i have been losing my plug since thursday and tonight had regular very mild contractions around 10 minutes apart lasting around 45 secs but then this was the same as before so as i say, not holding out on anything coming to it.

going to watch some tv in bed and try and get my head down tho just incase it may be my last chance, funny thing is hubby had today (sunday) as the birthday on our sweepstake, not sure if i want that or not, i do of course i do but monday is pay day so one more day would ensure i wouldnt be brasic between christmas and now for their birthday if that makes sense lol

anyway, night all, hopefully next time i get on here i will have some more exciting news


----------



## TillyMoo

Gosh windle I know what you mean about payday! My lil fella was born exactly one week before Christmas & man is it gona be an expensive time of year for us! Hope your lo holds out a bit but at the same time I'm sure you're fed up being overdue! :hugs:

Lintu - you must be so sick of hearing it but lay on that sofa, doing nothing 24/7 if you feel like it. You sound so fed up- I feel for you hun. Wishing you a lo In your arms very soon!

Good luck 17!
Rees - jago sounds like he's thriving- even if you're a zombie! (I so feel your pain!) Long may the Tegan's good sleeping habits last! How was Christmas in your new house? 

Mmcheek - a smile! Yay! Melts your heart doesn't it? Can wait for DJ's first smile.. Will make the sleep deprivation worth it :) try not to take it personally (hard I know) when people don't reply to you.. Happens me all the time but I figure no-one intentionally ignores me - it's just we're all so busy & caught up in our own lives :hugs:M

Anyone heard from Chobette? Hope she's ok.

Kezz - congrats on george's arrival! 

Paula - if you're reading this, I hope you don't have too much longer to wait for your lo :hugs:

Lm - well done you!


----------



## TillyMoo

I had more written out but it's disappeared.. Aarraaggh.. That's what I get for using my phone!

Our lil guy is doing well although I'm having a lot of difficulty winding him & he seems to have a lot of trapped wind /gas. He's put on weight & we're just waiting for that First smile :)


----------



## lintu

Tilly I wish I could just sit, I'm not used to doing that I'm normally really active, I'm used to being on the go all the time and so not being able to do is driving me crazy, trying to take it easy but it feels very alien :( 

Just need to be able to do, not sleeping either cos my hips are killing me and I have to lie on my side to sleep, soooo not fun anymore.

Had some painfull tightening last night that were every 20 or so mins but they trailed off :( hoping my sweep tomorrow gets the ball rolling :wohoo: 

But on a happy note happy due date to me, I know I have a max of two weeks left


----------



## TillyMoo

Really feel for you lintu.. My hips were v sore & I delivered at 37 weeks so can only imagine how sore you are. I got a lot of relief from resting over a birthing ball / coffee table on all fours & leaning my bum back onto the backs of my calfs if that makes sense?


----------



## daisybby03

I had to stop breastfeeding Nathan b/c he has a severe allergy to dairy and even though I took all the dairy out of my diet he was still having tummy trouble. We put him on Soy formula the other night. Emily is still breastfed, but boy to I have extra milk now! I am pumping and freezing the extra. I figure if my milk dries up at some point I can give her what I have frozen. I still have a lot in there from when they were in NICU. It's a deep freezer, so it should last a long time in there.


----------



## LM2104

Rees - I dont find it difficult to feed Shannon with Annie around but OH is off work at the moment so is helping out loads with Annie but when he goes back to work I dont know what Im going to do to tell the truth!!

I really want to express some milk so OH can help out with feeding Shannon but Im just not getting enough off with the pump, only a couple of ozs, so have to do all the feeds especially the night feed as she is a guzzle guts then and will happily feed for 30 mins or more.

Kezz how is the feeding going now? How is George?

Lintu I hope he sweep works for you, if your having pains anyway it should bring something on shouldnt it? Good luck.


----------



## mmcheek1

daisy i know how you feel same problem with wesly but he is like a new child thank god he was so fussy before


----------



## mmcheek1

i feel so bad for those of you that are over due 5- how are you doing. breast feeding is wonderful when it works out but it is a nightmare when it doesnt. we break ground on the house in two week then it will be finished in 3 months. we will be taking a class together soon to do a sarah's house. that where we take in teen moms who have been kicked out and show them the way to be good moms and have them continue thier education.
i am not taking things person i know that everyone is busy but wanted to be heard so i just asked. i knew if i did you guys would respond everyone is good about that


----------



## daisybby03

how long did it take the change your baby over? He just got the formula 36 hours ago. When do you think I will see results? He is still fussy at times.


----------



## Maz1510

Hey Ladies. Gosh its hard to get time on here with a newborn! lol. 

Rees- Alivia was born on 20.12.2011 ( birth story in a sec if madam lets me) 

LM: Dont worry too much about weightgain as long as Shannon is a happy contented between feeds and peein and pooing as should then thats great! 80g overnight?? Is really good but remember BF babies tend to gain slower than a AF fed baby. I cant remember how big was she to start with? How many weeks was she? 
AGain dont worry too much about still being off birthweight. I had the same with Alivia. She had a large loss, then a slow gain, then loss then static. It was hard going but she was otherwise doing very well. I weighed her at 4wks and she had gained 120g in 10days (not the best but ok) and she was still 20g off birthweight. I havent weighed her for a week but she is feeding regularly so hey. Try not to worry/stress.  
(and as for exp- im the same i cant get enough for a good feed when i express and i have to remind myself that 1. Alivia is much better at getting the milk out and 2. some ppl just dont get alot of milk when they express! bummer for us lot!! lol. 


Ok.. Birth story condensed as Madam is stirring... 
In hindsight was a very positive/fairly easy experience! At the time i was DYING!! haha!! 

Had been niggling for a few wks although no change in cx on the Thursday. Went in for induction on the Tuesday at 36wk thinking il be there forever n end up with a C/S
Had a pessary at 10am was 1cm
Started getting pains around 1pm periody so put TENS on and Waterbottle was using hte ball. 
2pm they were getting stronger so they examined me and i was still 1cm :-( but could feed the waters in front of baby head!! (i was induction for prem rupture!)
they Broke my waters at around 3pm (which F**king hurt!!!! lol) but the MW wouldnt let me have Gas n Air as was not "in labour" so i perserved ith TENS. 
Had a Pethedine inj just after which did NOTHING!!! i didnt feel weird, help the pain anything. pains got worse and still "not in Labour" so MW suggested a bath.. was nt so keen but did it! 
Staying in bath for a while, pain was real bad and then it suddenly felt better to bear down with the contraction so involentarily that is what happened. MW came back and examined me as was pushing but was 4cm... So now im in labour!!! yay!! 
got out bath TENS straight back on - missed that!! thought sod this EPidural pls!!! 
Mean time had txt my friend to come in to deliver me who was half hr away thinking only 4cm thats cool but deep down felt like she would miss it!! :shock: 
So ont he bed still pushing... mw telling me not to!! i didnt nor couldnt stop so she examined me again... 8cm!!!! 
My friend arrived n all telling me not to push as only 8... i want epidural only during pain to stop the arse falling out feeling... 
Still pushing.. 
In the end i think i shouted at them she was coming but they thought i was examining myself and couldnt be as was 8Cm.. 
So i turned over and "oh she has alot of hair!!" i was right they could see the head. 
Pushed her out in 14min (this was actually the easiest part!!)
Alivia was born at 19.44hrs! 
Labour was 1hr 27minutes! :shock: No wonder it hurt!! lol. 

Im so glad i dint have the Epidural i dint want it. Lookin back i was typical transition request!! Everyone wants a Epidural then!! lol. Saying that if i had still be 4cm i think i would have Definately had one!! 

DH cried from the moment could see the head although he didnt look. I could see the head coming out and felt it which was pretty amazing! I am proud to say i just breathed the head out and would very much loved to have been able to watch the delivery as the MW.

Alivia weighed 6lb 13 1/2 oz

I would definately do it again, but only if its equal or quicker! haha cuz my god it hurts! lol. But well worth it!! 

Overall the Labour was by far the most normal part, lots of problems both Antenatally and for the first week postnatally with lots on in/out hospital with jaundice but all well now and every second worth it all to see her gorgeous big blue eyes and her funny little faces she pulls! lol. 


Well.... looks like condensed was not the case.... 

Good luck to all yous still waiting, i cant believe that i could still be pregnant now if they hadnt induced. I have to say i have Bump envy.... anyone else miss the bump?? 
i remember it but i dont think i can remember how it feels now :cry:

Kezz... How you getting on with the feeds?? Have a look at Dr Jack Newmans website (canadian) has some really good info re breastfeeding/positioning etc. 

Anyways best go thanks for reading if you managed to get to the end. Little lady calling... xx


----------



## mmcheek1

it took 3 days and now he is fab. i had to go to altimentum it is the best for preemie babis with allergies to milk


----------



## lainey9801

Just an update....haven't been on here in forever!

No baby girl yet. Was Due Jan 20th. Getting my labor induced Jan 25th if she doesn't come on her own before then.....really hoping she decides to come on her own, really not wanting to get induced. Any ideas or suggestions?

Congrats you all you new mommas out there!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

I havent fully read everyone's replies but Congratulations new mummy's :) 





Melody arrived 1.50am on 22nd Januray 2012, weighing 7lb 3oz.
Total length of labour and birth was 1hr 25minutes 
Lovely natural birth, no pain relief (heck, no time for that)
Daddy cut the cord too :) 

She is absolutely adorable :cloud9:

So here's a pic and I'll catch up with you all soon.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00005.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LM2104

Congrats 5 shes adorable!


----------



## lintu

Yeah congrats 5 :hugs: 

I'm so envious of all these new mummies, stamps feet I want my baby

I have my sweep at 1.30, praying it does something


----------



## kezz_howland

Congratulations on the new babies ladies! 

Thanks mm - I can't get enough of him he is gorgeous!

5 - a - side: beautiful pic! She is gorgeous!!

George got better at latching on, but obviously wasn't suckling right or my breasts weren't producing enough, because his weight kept dropping and he was going to have to be re-admitted to hospital. To be honest, I'd gotten to the point where I was dreading every feed and sometimes it was hurting and I was crying a lot. We made the decision to go onto formula, topped up with expressed breast milk, and he has been feeding like a trooper ever since and has already started putting his weight back on. Not to mention instead of crying almost constantly and being really unsettled, he now sleeps between feeds peacefully and is just a pleasure to have! I'm so much happier now and enjoying him instead of getting irate and annoyed and upset. The expressing is going okay too, managing about 20-30ml with each session. Yesterday he had each bit each time I pumped, but today going to start saving them up so he can have a bottle of breastmilk as one full feed. Hopefully will start producing more as I get more into it, but if not then at least he is satisfied and content now. I love him to pieces!

Quick question - does anyone know how long it is normal to have some orangey crystals in the nappy? He didn't have any when we changed his nappy in the night, but there were some in this morning's nappy. He's 5 days old? Thanks!!


----------



## mmcheek1

5- do you remember people thought uou missed carried and you was just on upset you was due later then everyone see all turn out fab. i also had quick labours like that too yay it's all over now huh

kezz- i know girl when it dont work it dont work. it was hard for me too give up even though he was allergic but i feel better now


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: had my sweep, 2cm dilated, cervix is favourable, she's confident I won't my next appointment, fingers x'd


----------



## kezz_howland

Ooh good luck Lintu - hope this is it!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Just thought I'd update with a few photos of my little man.

About 10 seconds after he was born
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/126_0015.jpg

Just before his first bath at the hospital
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/126_0053.jpg

After his first bottle feed
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c378/kezz_howland/126_0068.jpg


----------



## lintu

Awwwwww he's soooooooo adorable congrats huni :hugs:


----------



## mmcheek1

aww kezz he is so sweet. i love it when wesley cuddles up to me like that. i can just tear up at how he makes me feel he is 7 weeks old now ladies i just cant believe it. oka i need to vent and i feel so bad about publicly announcing these feelins but, i love spending every second with my babies so, i am not sure where this jealousy is coming from but, my husband is out of town for work and will be gone 3 months and he and the guys are playing cards and going to a restaurant and watching football, out to eat every night that kind of stuff. i am doing 4 online classes in an 8 week stretch i was doing school work in the hospital,, i want to exercise but have to wait till my precious baby is sleeping to do it, i run through the house to clean it in between whimpers, i am scrubbing toilets then rushing to wash hands and cook dinner. i am doing all the kids dentists, doctors, extra doc appointments for preemie baby and the school work with the kids. my hair looks like shit, i am too fat for my clothes but dont want to buy up and where would i find the time when grocery shopping looks like a stock car race. all that too say i wish i had time to go to dinner with my friends. and he doesnt bother calling me before going i get to hear about it when i call him, i dont know if he feels bad or just dont want to hear my mouth.


----------



## Princesskell

Kezz he is gorgeous!xxx


----------



## kezz_howland

Ladies who had a c-section I have a question. Although everything is healing really well and I'm hardly havin any pain now, iv noticed last couple of days when I go for a wee it kind of hurts as the wee ends. Not burning like with a uti - its more like the bladder muscle hurts? Its like a muscle pain (really hard to describe!). Is this normal? Is my bladder maybe bruised or something from the catheter? 

Thanks mm and lintu. I think he's perfect but then I am a little biased!


----------



## mmcheek1

havent noticed pain like that since the night of the c-section. i have felt pretty good although; when i exercise i am still really sore in that area


----------



## kezz_howland

It's weird... I dunno whether I should be worried or not... given only had the op 5 days ago. I'll give it a while longer and if it gets worse or doesn't go away i'll ask the health visitor or doctor!

Also... i'm expressing the boobie juice 3-4 times a day, and noticed today that my boobs feel really hot (although I am wearing breast pads!) and tender. Is that normal? Is it because i'm around day 5 - when milk normally comes in? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## LM2104

Lovely pics Kezz and yay for 2cms Lintu!

Im starting to find things hard, Im so tired and its making me snappy and over emotional. Also my heart wants to carry on breastfeeding as I know its best but my head is trying to find reasons to stop it. Im having a really bad day and really need to rant, OH thinks Im being unreasonable and stroppy but its alright for him he's falling to sleep by 8pm and sleeping through the night and gets to go out whenever he wants and see people over the age of 2!

Sorry girls...


----------



## LM2104

my boobs are constantly warm Kezz and itchy also, i think thats from the breast pads.

Are you getting much off expressing? Im only getting 2 - 3ozs at the mo.


----------



## mmcheek1

LM- if you seen the page before I ranted about the same. I get so jealous of his sleep and freedom. I don't want to be free but I get so mad watching him just go do things that I cant remotely start to do. I love the boning with breast feeding but i spent so much of my day doing it. If he was allergic I so still would be doing but since he is and on formula he is atleast finally content. thank god cause something had to give with us.

Kezz- I felt that but if you don't want to dry up then you need to be expressing atleast every two hours or you will begin to feel the tingly from the milk ducts drying up


----------



## kezz_howland

LM i- I sympathise with the breast feeding. After we went through a 14 hour long night with constant crying and no sleep we realised we couldn't do it anymore and he obv wasn't content on just my milk. I also started to dread every feed and hated that I felt that way. Now at least on formula I can adore him and love feeding him! If I could have breast fed well with no problems I would have, but wasn't meant to be.

I'm getting about 20-30ml three times a day? I dunno what that is in oz. Its not much but I feel like I'm doing something at least! I dunno how long it will last as I find it hard work and pretty painful. What happens if I decide to stop? Do I need to do it gradually?


----------



## Beccagal

Hi ladies, 
Congadulations to all the new mommies!! 

Breastfeeding was also really hard for me and Andi was always crying 
And struggling to get full. So I rented a hospital pump and pump every 2 hrs for 30 mins and started taking "more milk plus". I was really surprised after a few days and was able to freeze 24 oz's today alone. I guess I figured she would end up on the bottle anyway when I go back to work in 8 weeks. Feels nice to know I have more control and baby girl is so happy now. :)


----------



## chobette

kezz - I get that too, thinking it's normal. My section was 4 days ago.


----------



## chobette

Connor Joseph was born Jan 19th by c-section. Originally was induced, by when we got to 9cm his head got stuck and started to swell. Home now and finding it hard to do things on my own let alone Connor. Luckily husband has been great and been a huge help. 

Congrats Kezz btw. How are you doing after you c-section? 

LM - I am the same way, snappy and emotional... often over the silliest things. Sorry your husband is acting that way, men just don't understand how difficult things are, especially breastfeeding and giving birth. xx


----------



## lintu

Well I give up, after a night of pains and back ache I went to bed at about 10 and have been wide awake since 5.45 and everything seems to have stopped, I'm gutted :( I know they say 48hrs but I'm now convinced it's failed. 

I really don't want to have to be induced as I won't be able to have a water birth :( aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh come on baby time to play ball !!!


----------



## LM2104

Congrats Chobette!

Hang on in there Lintu, I thought Shannon was never going to come after 4 days of contractions so I really sympathise with you!

Kezz when I stopped expressing with Annie I took Epsom salts and it dried my milk up.

managed to be in bed by 9.30pm last night and had a good few hours so feel a bit better today.

Those of you who are BF do you do it much outside the house? I havent had to do it in public yet but Im actually dreading having to it.


----------



## TillyMoo

Mmcheek :hugs:

Chobette- congrats! Hope things start getting easier for you soon Hun :hugs:

Lintu- hope your lo is in your arms real soon :)

Lm- I'm bf'ing in public & havn't found it too bad this time round. I tend to find a spot with my back to the wall (makes me feel more secure) & I have everything I need (usually including at least two muslins& a couple of bibs!) in front if me before I start feeding him.
I fed him in a matalan changing room last week! Mothercare, debenhams & my doctors have specific bf areas.
I try to wear loose tops that are easy to discreetly lift up when we're out. First time around I was really nervous about what people would think but I've figured that being stressed makes feeding him harder so I've decided - what's the worst that can happen? :)


----------



## kezz_howland

Congrats Chobette! I am fine now after c-section. Been into town and Asda this week, only for half an hour at a time, but apart from odd pains and aches i'm good thanks. How are you recovering?

LM - where do I get epsom salts from?


----------



## LM2104

Kezz I think you can get them from the pharmacy but obviously check with the pharmacist about using them first. I only took them because of my mums advice.


----------



## chobette

Kezz - I am doing fine, went almost the whole day without needing to take a pain pill, just took one recently because it go unbearable. I've been to the store, probably walked for 45 minutes (OWWW!) and then husband walked me around in a wheelchair to get some milk and what not.


Would it be okay to take the little one out to the store with us real quick or no? 

I hate being couped up and would like to have a walk around with my husband and the baby. xx


----------



## kezz_howland

I've taken george with us to asda, town and to the pub yesterday for lunch. He has slept through each event so far! I just make sure I've plenty of blankets etc with me


----------



## kezz_howland

I'm down to ezpressing twice a day now as I want to stop, but was wondering - is it normal for my boobs to feel really tender like they're bruised? Its worse when I haven't expressed for a few hours but painful all the time and hurts to sleep on them. Is that normal?


----------



## LM2104

Kezz maybe they are just a bit engorged where you're not using them as much??

I had to have Shannon weighed again today and she still isnt putting on enough weight. She is 17 days old and still not back back to birth weight. We have to take her to the hospital again on Saturday to be weighed.

Its really getting to me and I'm seriously considering putting her on formula just so she puts on the weight. She obviously isnt getting what she needs from my milk alone. I've been in tears over it today as part of me thinks just go on formula but then I feel as if I'd be letting Shannon down by stopping BF.


----------



## chobette

LM - hope they figure out a solution, you wouldn't be letting her down. I'm guessing they have tried looking at your latch? I don't know much about BF'ing as I resorted to bottle feeding, but hoping they can figure something out so you can continue and give her the nutrients she needs.

Thanks Kezz - may do that a little later then, take him to the store. 


So I finally got 3 hours of sleep. I think from 10pm to now I slept 5 hours, doesn't seem like much, but it'll help for the long day ahead of us, appointments and all. x


----------



## kezz_howland

LM - I know exactly what you're feeling! I was so determined to breastfeed and even now feel guitly that I've stopped, but I felt worse letting george lose weight and felt more responsibility to get him up to a healthy weight and that meant more to me. Now he is just such a happier baby and it was worth it


----------



## 17mummytobee

After starting induction at 39+5 baby zachary was born at 40+1 via emergancy c-section xx


----------



## Maz1510

Congrats to all the new mummys. 

Kezz.... if you want to stop expressing and giving EBM the best thing to do is just stop!! Put a good tight bra on, take pain killers and they will go down in a couple of days. Gradually stopping does no good as you are still telling yur body it needs to make milk. It will be uncomfortable, engorgement is probably what is causing you pain cuz your not using the milk your making! 

LM. Pls dont feel like you are not giving Shannon what she needs. I do wish HCP wouldnt put so much stress on weightgain. BF do not gain as bottle feeding babies do! I dont know the ins/outs of shannons weight but all i will say is as long as she is contented, peeing and pooping, and is not loosing/poorly etc i wouldnt worry. even a little gain is good. 
Is your latch painful? does Shannon empty the breast, can you hear her gulping? and are you expressing and toppin up with EBM?? How long does she feed for?

As i said before Alivia was nearly 5wks before back to bw. i let the mw play on my emotions to give formula when she was 2days old against my better knowledge and jugement. tbh it made me feel horrible and i wish i trusted my gut knowing that i was doing the best thing for my baby. - Im not saying Formula is not best (best is what gets a happy mummy and a happy baby!!) , im saying do what is best for you and Shannon and dont let little things like weight gain make you stop if stopping will make you feel guilt etc. Any gain is good and a result or your milk!! 

My bf mission is still on going, and i get that weight is a massive thing when it comes to knowing if your are giving her enough, i have been on the verge of giving up more than once, but my bf specialist was fab and too said not to focus on weight if baby was contented etc. I have been exp on/off and now back to excl bf, and i am also taking Domperidone to increase my supply as the earlier problems caused one side to not have enough.. BF is not always easy for everyone, but i DOES get EASIER!!

I didnt mean to rant there, Always remember... HAPPY BABY + HAPPY MUMMY!! xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

well i felt horrible stopping and was being stubborn then i found out he has a stange allergy and then i felt bad for forcing the issue


----------



## 5-a-side

Sorry to those having a tough time :hugs:

As for BF, I sadly didnt get over 24hrs, but I'll be honest and say I'm ok with that, I couldn't feed dd1/2 so maybe I already faced defeat but had less expectations. She's feeding well from the bottle and everyone can help.
I have hugely engorged breasts but nothing comes out even if I try expressing in the shower. Looks like I've had implants put in.

Main problem I'm having is hunger, I cant remember the last time I was ever this hungry.


----------



## kezz_howland

5-a-side - my boobs r finally starting to hurt a little less so I guess soon my milk will have gone. Kind of sad really but I'm trying not to feel bad about it. George is eating plenty and seems happy and that's the main thing.

Question to ladies with c-sections! Just to the right of my scar and slightly higher it feels rock hard underneath. Is this just scar tissue? Its not painful to touch at all... Just a hard bit?? My scar is a bit stingy this morning but think that's cos mw put new dressing on an a tiny bit of the sticky tape is on the scar. Think its irritating it! Hope this dressing can come off soon!

Oh and... George was awake half the night wanting feeding every hour so didn't have time to settle in between feeds. Now, come morning, he is fast asleep and has been for nearly 3 hrs. Do u think he is teasing us?


----------



## LM2104

Well I gave Shannon her 1st formula feed and it broke my heart but at least now I will finally stop whinging about it!

Those of you with toddlers, how are they adjusting? Annie was fine to start with but we are having a terrible time of it with her these last few days.


----------



## chobette

Kezz - I don't have that, but it could be scar tissue. My boobs are still hurting and leaking like mad. I am getting used to the pain. Hoping they dry up quickly. 

LM - :hugs: a happy mom equals a happy baby and vice versa. 

5-a-side - I am hungry too, but I have no appetite :-/


----------



## mmcheek1

hey guys it been real nice sharing this experience i wish you all the luck in the world with the future. i am deactivating my membership so i again wish all of you the best


----------



## lintu

Sorry haven't been on ladies, my baby daughter Alannah was born the 25th weighing 9lb 15.5oz, still in hospital will update more when I'm home xxx good luck to everyone left


----------



## LM2104

Wow, Congratulations Lintu!! She is massive! Hope all went well for you and you are both ok, look forward to hearing more!


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations Lintu. Very good weight, hope all is well.

LM - FF wasnt what I wanted but its what is best for us and Melody. 

MM - I've just read your post about how stressed out and undervalued you are feeling, really sounds like you have had very little support. I'm sorry you have thought of deactivating BnB, I wish you the very best for the future xxx

Thanks for the updated 1st page Rees :)

Got MW coming out today to do checks and heel prick test, something I'm dreading and a viewer coming to see the house at lunch time too.


Is there a January babies thread?


----------



## kezz_howland

Congratulations lintu! She is huuge sounds like a very good healthy weight, and what a beautiful name!


----------



## kezz_howland

Yay! George has put another 4.5oz on in 4 days - he is just 2.5oz off his birth weight now. I'm a very happy mummy!


----------



## chobette

Good job George! x

Congrats lintu x


----------



## LM2104

Good Luck with the viewing 5 and the heel prick test, Shannon fell asleep when she had hers didnt even whimper.

Great news about George, Kezz! He must look so tiny. Shannon is probably about a pound bigger than him at the mo and I think she looks dinky!

I have to take Shannon for another weigh in tomorrow at the hospital but now she is on formula we should be back to birth weight.

I have to say since we've been FF everything seems a lot calmer and more enjoyable.


----------



## kezz_howland

LM2104 said:


> I have to say since we've been FF everything seems a lot calmer and more enjoyable.


I know exactly what you mean!

Do any other first time mum's find getting up in the night really difficult? I mean i'm wide awake at the slightest sound he makes... but actually pulling myself out of bed every couple of hours (although at mo OH is doing half the feeds) is really difficult and sometimes I struggle to open my eyes properly. I guess having never been sleep deprived before (i'm a good sleeper!) it will take some getting used to. I'm really nervous about OH going back to work and George waking so often for feeds. I don't feel that it's fair to ask him to do half the night feeds (which can be 2-3 feeds some nights) when he has to get up and go to work for the day. Thinking maybe he could do the last feed on a night and get up slightly early for work and do a feed in the morning if George is up. I guess I can always have a lie in in the morning!

How does everyone else manage it?


----------



## 17mummytobee

Haven't updated in a while. 
We to are forumla feeding as the after pains caused by bf on c-section scar where un-berable. He latched brilliantly when I recovered enough to be able to hold and feed him and then since then has showed no intrest. Even the midwifes coldnt get him to latch on. I'd much rather he was a full happy baby! And talking of full he's been taking 40-55ml at each feed. 
Still in hospital as running a tempreature of 38.4-38.8 and they think I have a womb infection from my c-section so on IV anti-biotics and paracetamol. Haven't needed any oramorph for section pain today either! 
Midwifes have notcied he's a bit jaundiced so been told to wake him up for 3-4 hourly feeds and to keep an eye on him. He looks like he's been fake tanned!
Am up and waddling from the section and had a shower today. It was bliss!


----------



## chobette

Kezz- I was doing fine with waking up in the early morning, but we started a new schedule since DH goes back to work tomorrow. He does the early morning feeds and then he'll go to bed and I'll take over from there. Now I would so struggle waking up early morning. 

17 -- I also decided to FF based on the pain of my c-section. I didn't even get to hold and feed my son til the next day. My son is a little jaundiced as well, but the doctor didn't seem too concerned about it. I see him on Tuesday and see what he says about it then. He also looks fake tanned. Take it easy, it does get better xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Can someone please advise me? We've woken up this morning with George's eye glued shut. It's weeping yellow gunk. We've cleaned it with boiled water and cotton wool, so it's clear at the minute, but dunno what to do. Why do dcotors close on a sodding weekend it pees me right off! Is it urgent enough to see out of hours doctor at the hospital or should we just keep bathing it until Monday and take him in then if it's no better? I'm scared of it getting worse - his eye is a bit puffy and pink? :(


----------



## LM2104

YAY! Shannon is now 8lb 14ozs so just over birth weight! Quite relieved now!

Kezz waking in the night does get easier, Im still up in the night with Annie sometimes and shes 2 and a half! Before you know it it will just be instinct to drag yourself out of bed and sit there getting them back to sleep. I have to admit though I have been allowed to sleep in in the mornings but no such luck next week!


----------



## LM2104

Kezz I have exactly the same thing with Shannon's eye and have had for about a week. I phoned the doctor yesterday and he said just clean it with boiled water and cotton wool, if it gets red and inflamed take her to get some eye drops. Apparantly its very common because their tears ducts arent always fully developed. My MW also suggegested squirting breast milk on it if you have any left!


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks LM. Luckily the out of hours doctor eventually rang us after the nurse from NHS direct contacted him! Took bloody hours. So we took him to the doc at the hospital and he now has some drops. It is quite red and a bit puffy. Looked a lot worse this morning though!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Anybody established breastfeeding after ff for a few days? Feeling a lot stronger and am a lot more mobile so will be able to position easier and keen to have a go! Boobs like rocks though :/


----------



## crazylilth1ng

chobette said:


> Kezz- I was doing fine with waking up in the early morning, but we started a new schedule since DH goes back to work tomorrow. He does the early morning feeds and then he'll go to bed and I'll take over from there. Now I would so struggle waking up early morning.
> 
> 17 -- I also decided to FF based on the pain of my c-section. I didn't even get to hold and feed my son til the next day. My son is a little jaundiced as well, but the doctor didn't seem too concerned about it. I see him on Tuesday and see what he says about it then. He also looks fake tanned. Take it easy, it does get better xx

This is what is worrying me, I have always breastfed my kids, and this is my first section and I am worried that the pain will stop me doing what I want :( The community midwife is supportive and stuff, but I have on principle bought NO bottles or steriliser as I want to experience what I am used to. It helps me to read about how others have managed tho. Sadly it looks like my 25th Jan due date baby will be a 2nd Feb baby now!!


----------



## chobette

crazylilth1ng said:


> chobette said:
> 
> 
> Kezz- I was doing fine with waking up in the early morning, but we started a new schedule since DH goes back to work tomorrow. He does the early morning feeds and then he'll go to bed and I'll take over from there. Now I would so struggle waking up early morning.
> 
> 17 -- I also decided to FF based on the pain of my c-section. I didn't even get to hold and feed my son til the next day. My son is a little jaundiced as well, but the doctor didn't seem too concerned about it. I see him on Tuesday and see what he says about it then. He also looks fake tanned. Take it easy, it does get better xx
> 
> This is what is worrying me, I have always breastfed my kids, and this is my first section and I am worried that the pain will stop me doing what I want :( The community midwife is supportive and stuff, but I have on principle bought NO bottles or steriliser as I want to experience what I am used to. It helps me to read about how others have managed tho. Sadly it looks like my 25th Jan due date baby will be a 2nd Feb baby now!!Click to expand...

Don't let the pain stop you if that's what you really want to do is BF. My heart was never 100% in it and when I got out of surgery and the pain was so bad, I just never attempted it as I didn't get the skin to skin contact or really see him until the next day. x


----------



## kezz_howland

crazy - Please don't be worried about the pain. I found it difficult the first day, but I had skin to skin and was BF within 1 hour of the section! I managed to lift him out of his cot through the night when I needed to feed him, and just called the mw to help with changing him as I couldn't manage that. The next day I was up and about and changing and feeding him without too much of a problem. I only gave in the BF because latching on was a bit of a problem and he was losing too much weight, and I wasn't enjoying it anymore because I found it too stressful. If you want to BF, and you know what you're doing, you will be fine!


----------



## daisybby03

17mummytobee said:


> Anybody established breastfeeding after ff for a few days? Feeling a lot stronger and am a lot more mobile so will be able to position easier and keen to have a go! Boobs like rocks though :/

I would maybe pump so that your boobs arn't so hard or baby wont latch. just keep trying and they will get it. Or you can pump in between to try to establish your milk in case it went away
I know it can be done b/c my babies were in NICU for 7 & 9 weeks and they still came home able to breastfeed


----------



## 17mummytobee

Being transfered to delivary suiete for a couple of blood transfusions over night. Its breaking my heart that I'm to sick to go home and properly enjoy my little man


----------



## chobette

:hugs: 17 -- Crossing fingers you get better soon and go home to enjoy your little man. xx


----------



## LM2104

Oh girls its my first day at home with my girls on my own as OH has gone back to work. 

Its was going so well until I got us ready to go out. Just as we went to leave Shannon needed a nappy change so I took her nappy off and she pooed all over me, so then I had to get changed too, and then I had to wait 20 minutes for a bus and when it came they wouldnt let me on because it already had pushchairs on it... so I gave up and came home and now feel rubbish!


----------



## kezz_howland

mummytobee - I hope you are all better soon! How poo being stuck in the hospital!

LM - you poor thing! I think you were brave trying to go out... i'm fine going out with OH, provided George has had a feed and gone down to sleep well... but I don't think I could do it on my own just yet. He's too unpredicctable and i'd be so worried i'd be stuck out with a screaming child or something! 

Does anyone else find the sound of their baby crying really difficult to hear? Even if it's just for a few minutes... i find it painful to hear and feel like i'm going to cry myself when I hear it!


----------



## LM2104

Kezz I dont mind hearing Shannon cry for a couple of minutes at feeding time or something like that, I think its good for her to find her voice, if she was inb pain it would be a different matter.

We tried doing controlled crying with Annie last year when putting her to bed and hearing her scream solid for 10 - 20 mins was agony, thankfully it only lasted 3 nights and we had to stop it because she was making herself sick I dont think I couldve handled it any longer!!

When does your OH go back to work? Are you nervous?


----------



## kezz_howland

He goes back on Wednesday, working mornings until Monday, and then Tuesday he's back full time. To be honest I am dreading it! I don't know why, but I think night feeds is partly scaring me cause I don't want OH to get stressed out getting no sleep. Partly i'm scared in case he won't settle and he cries a lot, cause i'll turn into a wobbly emotional wreck!! It may not be as bad as i'm expecting, but I think i've worked it up in my head so it's making me very panicky!


----------



## chobette

Kezz - I was the same with my husband, he went back to work on Saturday. Luckily he works a little later in the afternoon and can help with the early morning routine. He hasn't complained about it. At first when Connor screamed and fussed, I was a nervous wreck, now I am completely fine with him. You will get used to it and it won't bother you, you'll do great :thumbup:


----------



## lainey9801

Just a little update. My little bundle of joy was born 1/26/12 @ 10:23 p.m. We named her Olivia Lauren. She was 7 lbs 13oz and 19 inches long. We couldnt be happier everyone is doing well. Going tomorrow for our first check up. 
I was induced the morning of 1/26 at 6:00 and it was a great experience! Thank goodness for epidurals!


----------



## TillyMoo

Congrats lainey!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thanks for all your wishes. I had 4 bags of blood today and feel a bit better. However right now I feel like I do before I got the blood and my temp is up again 38.8. Feels like a never ending circle and no matter what the doctors do nothing is working. 

Did anybodys LO have a huge appatite? Zac is taking around 60-80ml and has taken as much as 120ml at feeds and he's 6 days old tommorow?
I am now combi feeding him and just managed to express 140ml :D 
Hope everyone is good!


----------



## kezz_howland

Oh mummy2bee - I feel for u I really do! Must be awful stuck in hospital I hope they sort u out soon so u can go home! You're doin really well coping with the LO at the same time bet ur exhausted!

I have (yet another) question - George hasn't pooed since yesterday morning. He's been grunting and pushing half the night. Is there any chance he is constipated? He was having 2-3 dirty nappies a day, and now nothing and I'm worried!


----------



## 5-a-side

kezz, we get the grunting etc and then a big wet explosive fart!! melody was going quite a bit and now its probably twice a day really. I just put it down to her tummy getting used to the milk. Her poo isnt hard so I'm not worried. 

As for OH's going back to work, mine went back when melody was 4 days old. Just cant afford not too and its heartbreaking watching him kiss her goodbye in the mornings. So I make sure when he gets in there's a cup of tea and lots of kisses and cuddles waiting for him.
Going out is nerving, however with school runs and things you dont have a choice. Its sometimes a mad rush to be ready and out of the door at 8am as it keeps falling when LO is hungry and I feel so mean that I cant do everything in time.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Drinking some nasty stuff before going for my scan. They think I might have a collection of blood in a muscle from my section


----------



## LM2104

Kezz, Shannon didnt go to poo for nearly two days and I was getting worried but then after a feed she literally just exploded! I figured if she was really bunged up with it she wouldnt want to eat and she was??

5 - Ive got my first lone nursery run in the morning, Im dreading it!!

17 - Hope you feel better soon and you and your son are allowed to go home.

Shannon is getting quite an appetite on her at the moment, sometimes not even wanting to go 3 hours between feeds, anyine else having this?

Also has anyone noticed a white coating on LOs tongue? Im not sure if its just a coating of milk or maybe if she thrush...


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks everyone. HV is coming today so I will ask her about the pooing, but i'm not so worried now. I'll look forward to the massive explosion at some point in next day or so probably!!

LM - The longest George has ever gone between feeds is 3 hours, and that's when we're lucky! Usually he feeds every 2 - 2 and a half hours, which is fine with us as it's an improvement on 1.5 hours he was doing. He always has a feed in the morning and a feed at night where he doesn't settle... and he stays awake until his next feed. I don't mind the morning one cause I like spending the time with him awake, but the evening one is usually arouns 11pm-midnight and not much fun when you're tired!


----------



## chobette

Kezz - my son goes a day normally without pooing, he hasn't gone since yesterday early morning. I think he's trying to work one up now though :haha: 

LM - My son goes 2 hours during the day and up to 4 hours during the night between feeds. He also has a white coating, but his is from milk. 

17 - Good luck, really hoping it's a simple fix and you start recovering soon, you've had it rough :hugs:


----------



## kezz_howland

It's one thing after another at the minute! I've freaked myself out this afternoon and a bit worried. Can anyone help? My bleeding stopped the day before yesterday, then yesterday it started again (smallish amount), enough that just a pantyliner was enough. Then this morning when I went to the loo there was egg-white type mucus (like the fertile mucus you get half way thru period) mixed with the blood. When I went again this afternoon there was loads of it, and it was (sorry TMI) literally hanging out of me... like someone had broken a couple of eggs! I've not had any uterus cramps or any pain, the only pain I have at the minute is i'm a bit bloated and struggling to go for a number 2! There's still more mucus coming out and I dunno if it's normal or what? Could it be my mucus plug, or just some of the contents of my uterus coming out late? Would really appreciate it if anyone has any insight cause I'm worrying myself that there's something wrong?


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou for your hugs :) the scan showed I have a small collection of blood from my section wich should heel by itself. It also shows that my right kidney is enlarged wich can happen in pregnancy due to the pressure of the womb and can remain a few weeks post delivary. I had another scan today to look at the kidney more and see what's what. The microbiologists (sp) are trying different cocktails of antibiotics as I still have a tempreature. 
On the plus side zac is a week old today!b
Hope you and your LO's are doing good


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou for your hugs :) the scan showed I have a small collection of blood from my section wich should heel by itself. It also shows that my right kidney is enlarged wich can happen in pregnancy due to the pressure of the womb and can remain a few weeks post delivary. I had another scan today to look at the kidney more and see what's what. The microbiologists (sp) are trying different cocktails of antibiotics as I still have a tempreature. 
On the plus side zac is a week old today!b
Hope you and your LO's are doing good


----------



## LM2104

Kezz you can bleed on and off for up to six weeks. Im not bleeding now but have mucusy discharge too.

Im taking Shannon to the Dr 2moro because Im really paranoid about her white tongue, it seems to have gotten a thicker layer on it and looks really wierd!


----------



## TillyMoo

Don't know about that kezz.. I'd phone the midwife if I were you. Might be different in your area but where I am you phone the hospital & speak with a community midwife 24/7 up to 4 weeks after delivery.

17 - hope you're up & about soon xx

5 - sounds like you're doing a great job - must be a real juggling act with oh at work & other kids to get sorted xx

LM - hope you get on ok with the doctor tomorrow

How are you chobette?

Sorry if TMI but DJ is having a real hard time passing poos. He hadn't gone in three days & then bam! one after the other! It's like he hasn't figured out that he has to push them out if that makes sense??? He just seems to wait until it 'falls' out! Anyone else???


----------



## chobette

Hey Tilly,

I am doing good. C-section incision is getting less sore and back pain seems to only be centered in the lower region versus the radiating pain I was getting.
My son seems to struggle with pooping as well, but seems to be doing better than your LO? Maybe he was tired of trying to poop it out? Was it hard and clumpy or when it came out was it runny? My doctor told me yesterday as long as when he finally does have a BM that it's runny and not clumpy. He told me some babies can go a few days between BM's. How are you doing Tilly? 


Connor had his 2 week appointment yesterday, he is up 10oz from the previous week and 8oz from his birth weight. He now weighs 8lbs 8oz. He's also gained half an inch and is now 21inches in height. He also seems to be doing better in terms of fussiness and doesn't cry as much. So he's in the right direction.

Anyone noticing their babys are becoming more alert and they don't sleep as much? Connor used to only stay awake to eat and a couple snuggles and then he would sleep. Now he can stay awake 3+ hours at a time. He was awake for 6 hours yesterday with only a 40 minute nap.


----------



## kezz_howland

Chobetter - sounds just like George. He stays awake for a good 4-5 hours sometimes, and feeds 2, sometimes 3 times before he falls asleep. Usually he's quite content just to look around, and then starts getting whingey when he gets hungry again. I enjoy the time with him, but wish he wouldn't do it at 6 in the morning! lol. What do you do with yours when he's awake? Do you try and settle him or do you play with him? I keep reading about overstimulation and worried about doing too much. We tried putting him on his belly on his playmat yesterday and he just cried! lol.


----------



## chobette

Well we've tried the swing, but he only liked it for 10 minutes. Normally I hold and talk to him. Haven't tried the playmat, was thinking of trying that actually. He doesn't like his bouncer right now... so pretty much we let him lay down on the couch to look around, hold him and talk to him, and that's all that he's enjoyed so far besides car rides lol. x


----------



## 17mummytobee

Just written my birth story on here. Reminds how much of a sucky time it was. Don't know about any of you other c-section ladies but I watched one born every minute last night and was kinda upset/jelous about the ladies having vaginal births. Made me want to cry. 
I originally came into hospital with PET can't believe I've been here two weeks today


----------



## lainey9801

Here is a picture of my lil princess!
 



Attached Files:







100_1881.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 17mummytobee

Am out of high dependancy!!!! :D there talking about stopping iv antibiotics and starting oral tommorow so I'm 2 steps closer to home!


----------



## chobette

She's precious lainey 


17 - That's good news! Hoping you go home soon x


----------



## LM2104

Hi all! Shannon did have oral thrush so have gel to put on her tongue which she hates but its clearling up nicely now.

Had her weighed today she is 9lb 3ozs now!! the little chubba!

Hope you are all well... and looking forward to the snow, lol!


----------



## kezz_howland

Lainey - she is gorgeous!

17 - Fingers crossed you'll be out soon and home with your little one!

LM - Glad you got the thrush sorted. I started checking in George's mouth now since you said that, but only small amount of white and only after a feed, so guessing it's just milk!

I need some advice! My little darling (now 16 days old) will NOT go to sleep in his cot. I have read so much stuff that all says you must let them settle themselves in their cot, but now matter what we try, if we put him down when he's not completely asleep... he stirrs, then starts whinging, then begins to cry. I've also read that if they're over tired they won't sleep... so if I leave him to cry, will he not then be overtired and not sleep anyway? Also I can't bear to leave him to cry! So we feed him, play with him (talk to him) if he has stayed awake long enough, then wait for him to fall asleep in our arms and then put him down. Sometimes he even wakes up then... and we have to re-settle him. Not so bad in the day but a bit of a nightmare at night when i'm shattered! Please help... i'm worried I'm going to have a child who needs cuddling to sleep when he's 2 years old!!


----------



## chobette

Kezz - My son is pretty much the same age as yours, we still wait until his asleep before putting him down in his bassinet. I don't think they self-soothe until a little later unless you have a really good baby. My son won't fall asleep in his bassinet, we have to wait until he's already asleep. xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks Chobette! I feel better that i'm not alone in this! These self-help books make me feel like crap cause George just doesn't do any of the things they talk about! lol.


----------



## chobette

I try not to read too much up on those books. They end up generalizing babys, but not all babys are the same ifykwim?

Connor slept in his carseat for the first few days because he would not sleep in his bassinet, not even after he fell asleep. The doctor told us that was fine for the first couple months as long as he was getting sleep and as were we. Luckily he grew out of that in the first week lol! xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Lol. Bless him! He sleeps well enough in his basket so long as we get him to sleep first. If he stirrs once he's been alseep a good ten minutes then he usually goes back to sleep happily enough, so long as he's in a deep sleep! lol. Sometimes he wakes up on a morning an hour after his feed, so I put him in bed with me and he sleeps another hour. I think he just likes a cuddle on a morning! I can't imagine ever putting him into his big cot in the nursery - It's so big and scary and so far away from me!


----------



## chobette

Yeah Connor sleeps in a bassinet next to our bed, for the first time I snuggled him up next to me in the bed this morning so I could catch a couple hours of sleep. Not sure when we'll put him in his own room, probably when he outgrows the bassinet. x


----------



## LM2104

Ive been lucky with Shannon, she goes down in her moses basket or rocking chair and will fall asleep, but Im worried about how good she is at the moment... must be in for a bad time teething or something later on!

Dont read those books!! Every child is different, it will end up making you paranoid, I know that!

Annie would never sleep in her big cot she hated so she spent months and months sleeping in a travel with a double duvet folded up under her before moving into her big girl bed. I do have the problem with her though that she will still not go to sleep on her own and has to have someone sat with her until she falls to sleep because I used to cuddle her to sleep every night and every nap time, I regret it now!


----------



## daisybby03

here are my twins...3 1/2 months old already & doing great!

they are smiling, pushing up when you put them on tummy time, following you with their eyes and trying to roll over!
 



Attached Files:







325748_10150638721109783_501234782_11229600_1021663284_o.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6









431333_10150631573239783_501234782_11203662_884247696_n.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kezz_howland

Chobette - OMG last night he was a total nightmare! Must be cause he'd been so good the night before! lol. We went to bed at 10.30pm, both me and OH as it's the weekend. George was ready for feed so we figured we'd feed him, put him to bed then go to sleep. However, he had different ideas! He was thrashing about half way through his feed, kicking me, whinging and everything. I burped him, cuddled him and he would calm down, start rooting, but when I put bottle in his mouth he started doing it again! Eventually OH took over as I was getting frustrated. He managed most of his bottle in the end but still wouldn't settle, so OH put him down in the bed between us, and he went right to sleep, and the little monster slept there for 4 hours! He's never gone that long between a feed before! Only problem was, I couldn't sleep for fear of him overheating or OH rolling on him (he's a deep sleeper!) so I spent the 10.30pm - 2.30am mostly awake or dozing, stiff (as I can't sleep on that side normally) and uncomfortable! OH fed him when he woke up at 2.30am and he went down in his basket next to the bed and we both got 2 hours sleep. When he woke up again I fed him, and he went to sleep, but only slept for an hour and 15 mins and was awake again! I was shattered by this point, so I tucked him up next to me in bed and he fell to sleep again, and I managed to doze on and off for another hour or so. Having him in the bed would be fine if it weren't for the fact that I still can't sleep cause i'm scared of him getting too hot! For anyone who co-sleeps or sometimes puts baby in bed with them - do you strip them off first or what? I made sure he just had his blanket on him and not our duvet, as it's a thick feather one and I was sure he'd suffocate under it! But his hands were warm and I know they're meant to be colder than the rest of him, and his neck and back felt really warm! Our bedroom is always between 17-18 degrees Celsius. 

It's so hard in the middle of the night when you just want to catch a few hours but you can't get them to settle! He goes from content to fidgety and whingey and I never know why!!


----------



## chobette

Kezz - bless him, that's how Connor is sometimes, but Connor gets gassy during the night occasionally. I have slept with him in our bed a couple times now. I keep him dressed, we have the fan rotating in our room. If I notice he gets to hot I remove blankets. He does fine in the bed. Just need to get him to start self settling for naps. xx

Daisy - they are gorgeous and getting so big xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Don't know about anybody else but I just feel strange. Like I want to sleep and cry all the time. I know I have loads to be happy about but I don't feel happy. I feel down and like I'm just kinda drifting along. I don't know if its because I'm sick and not getting better and stuck in the hospital or if me and OH are on our last legs or what but sometimes I don't even want to get out of bed to look after zac. Instead of cuddling him I'm more than happy to just let him lay there looking around in his cot.however when my OH does something with him I go ott potective. Its like I can't win. I'm actually crying writing this post. I feel like a shit mum.


----------



## kezz_howland

17 - my first week I felt a bit like that. I cried every evening, sometimes more than once, and couldn't explain why to OH. I just wanted to sleep I was so tired, and I almost resented George for not letting me sleep some nights. It all felt like too much. It did get better and I'm not very teary anymore...only if i've had a really bad nights sleep... 

You really need to be able to talk to someone, so if you can't talk to OH is there anyone else you can talk to about it? It really does help to share it and cry it out!


----------



## chobette

17 -- I would talk to someone about it, I had that for the past couple weeks, with it only getting better recently. It's hard with a newborn and even harder being in the hospital. xx


----------



## LM2104

17 When I had my first daughter and we were in hospital for only 3 days I cried the whole time! Talk to someone otherwise the chances are it could get worse when you get home x


----------



## kezz_howland

Does anyone know of any bed guards that work with a king size bed??


----------



## 17mummytobee

Broke down when my mum came.OH is going home for the first time In 17 days tonight. I burst out crying when he said that and said I couldn't look after zac and that he would die. :/ I haven't been hearing him at night as oH has been getting and seeing to him. I'm paranoid about not hearing him when I'm sleeping. My mum told the midwifes and I broke down again because I thought if they thought I couldn't cope that they would take him away.bloody hormones ey! Zacs going with the midwifes for the night after his 12pm feed so I can get some sleep. Am currently on a homone high from pumping. Wonder how long this is gunna last!


----------



## 5-a-side

17 - make sure you do talk to someone. I had PND with dd1 and was in dreadful denial about it and it really effected me. I was a wreck and it got harder to deal with the longer I tried ignoring it. You have had a really rough pregnancy and since birth too so dont be too hard on yourself, there are so many changes going on in your life and body you need to take care of yourself.

Kezz - I really dont like to have Melody in bed with us, it worries me. I spent an hour and a half settling her in her moses basket last night, trying my hardest to not to reach in a pick her up and cuddle her to sleep, but that doesnt help either of us and I certainly dont get any more sleep doing that. So after all the rocking of the basket (why oh why didnt we get a rocking stand!!) and some gentle shhh noises from me MK finally dropped off to sleep and slept from 12.30am to 7.30am when I needed to wake her up for school run. 
She'll probably be the world biggest grump today but the sleep was definitely worth it!


Oh, and I hate snow.


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thanks everyone :flower:
The doctor told me that everyones really impressed with how I'm coping as I've been so so sick. Actually sicker than I felt and thought. Turns out I had a hemmorage during my section and contracted septacemia. There now talking about building me back up and maybe going home soon! Feeling so much more positive today progress is being made! :happydance:


----------



## LM2104

Kezz is the bed guard for George to sleep next to? I dont want to sound patronising or anything but I wouldn't want Shannon sleeping next to a bed guard. We have one on Annie's bed and she is a big two year old and she sleeps right into it and I get worried she will wedge herself into it.... actually did get her arm stuck one night!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Zacs just been diagnosed with oral thrush.he's on medication 4 times a day now but waiting for the midwifes to come do a swab and show me how to give him the medication and when and all that stuff


----------



## daisybby03

17mummytobee said:


> Zacs just been diagnosed with oral thrush.he's on medication 4 times a day now but waiting for the midwifes to come do a swab and show me how to give him the medication and when and all that stuff

Nathan has it too, but I put gentian violet in his mouth twice a day and it has cleared it up


----------



## kezz_howland

LM - yes it's for George to sleep next to. He has been sleeping occasionally in my bed and has been fine, but I just wanted an extra something so I know he's not gonna fall out the side! He won't be sleeping right against it, and he doesn't really move much in his sleep (and I am a light sleeper so always got an eye on him) so I think it'll be ok. But will test it out when it comes first to see how safe it is!

I've had a seriously rubbish day. George was awake from 9am until 1.30pm... with just a half hour nap in the middle... he was restless, whiney, crying a little bit now and again, and wouldn't stop thrashing around when I tried to cuddle him. I got really upset (having not had much sleep) and cried and then felt like the most rubbish mum cause I dunno what was wrong and I can't settle him. OH is back at work full time tomorrow and I'm so worried George will be the same and i'm not going to cope. :( HE only went to sleep this afternoon cause OH came home and put him in the car and drove round with him till he fell asleep. I can't drive yet cause of the c-section :( I feel totally rubbish tonight


----------



## chobette

Kezz - Connor is like that too, he's awake more than he is asleep now. He was awake for 6 hours straight the night before yesterday and for a period of 4 or so hours last night, fussy of course. Don't feel bad for not knowing, it's a learning process and sometimes all you can do is try to calm them the best you can, one time it took me 2 hours to calm Connor down...just the other night actually. xx


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: Kezz. Does George stuggle to bring up his wind? Maybe thats why he cant settle? My OHs first daughter suffered with colic and he said that she never settled properly because of it. You will be fine tomorrow Im sure, just rest assured knowing that as long as you are there George has everything he needs and it will get easier every day as you and George start getting into a routine.

Shannon is doing well, her thrush has cleared up and she is only waking once in the night for feeding


----------



## windle05

hi all just dropping in quickly to let u all no i had a boy on the 23rd at 23.33 weighing 8lb 2. after being 4 days overdue i finally went into spontanous labour that was straight forward with the tens and gas and air.

will fill in more when i get chance


----------



## lainey9801

17mummytobee said:


> Don't know about anybody else but I just feel strange. Like I want to sleep and cry all the time. I know I have loads to be happy about but I don't feel happy. I feel down and like I'm just kinda drifting along. I don't know if its because I'm sick and not getting better and stuck in the hospital or if me and OH are on our last legs or what but sometimes I don't even want to get out of bed to look after zac. Instead of cuddling him I'm more than happy to just let him lay there looking around in his cot.however when my OH does something with him I go ott potective. Its like I can't win. I'm actually crying writing this post. I feel like a shit mum.

I had some of those same feelings. I am almost two weeks postpardom and the feelings and ceased for the most part. I have read to give it two weeks and if you are still having those sad feelings talk to your doctor about it. I also have had my sister in law and my mom over alot which has really helped me. Hang in there, it will get better!


----------



## chobette

congrats windle x


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations Windle :) 

Kezz, things will get better hun, routines do help and our babies are still really young to know whats going on around them. You'll be fine when OH goes back to work, in fact have lots of cuddle time and you'll be surprised at how quickly a routine falls in place. 

I'm wondering if MK has thrush, her tongue is coated white and I'm not sure if its milk or not. Where do they get it from though? 

Had offer put in for our house, we declined it though as it was just too low for us to financially accept. So the wait continues for a buyer.


----------



## 17mummytobee

After 19 days in ante natal, delivary suiete,maternity HDU and post natal. Failed induction, fetal distress emeergancy c-section, 4 unit blood tranfusion and 13 days of antibiotics were going home!!!!!


----------



## kezz_howland

Thanks everyone for your support.

LM - he's pretty good at bringing up his wind. Two or three enormous burps after every bottle. Occasionally we won't get a burp, but then he usually throws up a bit later and then gets hiccups and is fine! He does sometimes dribble little bits of sick out the corner of his mouth though... didn't know if that was a reflux thing or just normal baby behaviour!

He's been really moody again this morning and only slept 30 mins from about 10am-10.30am. After his third bottle of the morning, I put him in his pram and walked 10 mins down the road. He is now asleep... so i've left the pram, coat and boots next to the front door in case I need them again!!


----------



## chobette

Congrats 17 - it's a long time coming! :) 

5-a-side- If it doesn't wipe off easily with a wet wash cloth, then it could be thrush. Our son is on antibiotics now with it. It's a bacteria that's found all over, it's just a newborn's immune system is so fragile they catch thrush, my doctor told me after a couple months their immune system is able to fight it off, this is why older children and adults don't normally get it. x


----------



## kezz_howland

17 - Yay!! Congratulations. You will be so much happier once you get home and get settled in with your LO. :) x


----------



## 17mummytobee

Thankyou all were in the car right now!


----------



## 5-a-side

Oh dear, think dd2 has Chicken Pox!! Really not what we wanted with a 2wk old baby in the house. Calling the doctors as soon as it opens to find out if it is. 
Google seems to think its unlikely that if little Melody catches it that it would cause any problems but I'm still nervous.


----------



## LM2104

5 there was another outbreak of chicken pox at Annie's nursery when Shannon was a couple of days old and a MW I saw said Shannon would have been fine if she caught it as long as they werent in the whites of her eyes... I didnt even know you could get chicken pox there, but Annie's teacher said guidlines now recommend that a new mother needs to inform her dr if she is exposed to chicken pox, dont know why though??

1 month old today!! Gone so quickly!


----------



## 5-a-side

Never heard of chicken pox in the eyes! That sounds scary. 
School had a look and agreed it looks like CP so we're home. Called doctors no appointments but duty doctor will call us back soon. She's got them coming out on the back of her legs now. 
Moved tv/dvd into her room and got her cosy in bed. Only problem is we have 1 dvd in the house and thats the Harry Potter boxset I got for my birthday the rest at in MIL loft from when we were getting ready to move. Called my mum she's going to bring a few of the ones she has at hers for us. 


1 month old already LM - time really does fly and they really dont stay babies for long :(


----------



## 17mummytobee

Just seen the midwife and at 2 weeks old he nows weighs 8lb 3ozs. His birth weight was 7lb 9ozs so he's paking it on!


----------



## kezz_howland

Ridiculous morning!

5.15am George wakes for a feed. Spends half the bottle grunting and pushing and not really drinking.

5.40am George finally poos (explosion) so I change him.

5.50am Try to continue bottle, which he's only half way through. Continues to grunt a bit and thrashing his arms around. Wont really drink. 

6.10am Falls into a very noisy and movey sleep!

7am Wakes up hungry!

7.10am Gets a bottle and polishes it off! Stays awake in a pretty good mood.

9am Looking tired so I put him in his pram and push him over the edge of the living rug for 20 minutes until he finally falls asleep.

9.30am Wakes up for a bottle. Change nappy. Again stays awake afterwards, in fairly good mood. Throws up a load of milk and I have to change him.

11am Falls asleep in my arms. Goes into his basket. 

11.30am Wakes up again.

12.30pm Has a bottle.

1pm my friend comes round to visit and brings her 6 month old. George stays awake for the whole 2 hour visit. Her 6 month old sits and laughs for half an hour then falls asleep for the rest of the visit!!! 

2.30pm George's eyes are looking red and tired and keep closing.

3pm George finally falls asleep, but is due a feed....

3.20pm Wakes up for his feed!

4pm Still awake even though he's knackered so I put him in the pram and go for a walk down the road, where he falls asleep.

He's still asleep and i'm hoping he has a good sleep this time or he is going to be soo groggy! Does anyone else's little ones not sleep that much?? I've read they sleep 18 hours a day. They haven't met George!!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Zac sleeps and does pretty much nothing else. Last night he woke at 2 and 6 for a bottle and a change. He sleeps pretty much all day. Sometimes doesn't even wake for feeds so we have to wake him. He will be awake for maybe half an hour-hour at a time maybe. He only cries when getting changed or dressed or is really hungry. Apart from that he's like a doll.


----------



## kezz_howland

17mummytobee said:


> Zac sleeps and does pretty much nothing else. Last night he woke at 2 and 6 for a bottle and a change. He sleeps pretty much all day. Sometimes doesn't even wake for feeds so we have to wake him. He will be awake for maybe half an hour-hour at a time maybe. He only cries when getting changed or dressed or is really hungry. Apart from that he's like a doll.

Jealous!! :nope:


----------



## chobette

Kezz - could possibly be going through a growth spurt, heard they are common at 3 weeks. My son was practically up since 3:30 this morning and he's just now down in his swing. So he was awake for 9 almost 10 hours. :dohh: xx


----------



## kezz_howland

Really? So it's not just my little monkey who likes to stay awake until he is exhausted? lol. I think he's frightened of missing anything... the only thing he's missing is me whizzing round cleaning up and sticking a microwave meal in! haha.

I don't think it's a growth spurt cause he never sleeps in the morning at all... lol. I was just surprised that today he wouldn't sleep at the beginning of the afternoon either. Thank God putting him in his pram and taking him out works... cause I think he would still be awake now!


----------



## chobette

Nope he's not the only one LOL! Fussy little boys we have x


----------



## kezz_howland

Gorgeous though! Your little man looks lovely. Do you have any more recent pics of him?


----------



## chobette

Thanks, George is a cutie too xx 


Here's a more recent picture of him x
 



Attached Files:







Connor2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kezz_howland

Aww beautiful big eyes!


----------



## LM2104

Im sure george will settle into a routine soon Kezz. Im lucky with Shannon she does sleep quite a bit and has her last bottle about 10pm is usually asleep by 11pm at the latest, up at 3am for feeding, back down between 3.30am - 4am ad then sleeps until 7am. 
Its annies sleeping thats the problem for us, she goes down at 7.30pm but constantly wants to be up between 5.30am - 6am. YAWN!!

gorgeus pic chobette!


----------



## kezz_howland

I think i'm finally realising why he's/I'm not sleeping properly at night... he has started to do his poo in the early hours of the morning (he was previously having it about 10-11am). Thing is... he is not a quiet pooper!! He started grunting at about 4am and it didn't stop until he finally got all the poo out (a rather huge explosion) at 7.30am! Fortunately for him, he can sleep most of the way through it while he grunts and pushes (sounding like he's in enormous pain!!) but I can't sleep through it... so I was awake listening to it! Soon as he had finished at 7.30am, the grunting stopped. Lol. Typical!


----------



## LM2104

Shannon had her last bottle at 10pm last night and when Annie woke me up at 4.45am this morning I realised Shannon hadnt woken up for her night time feed!! She probably would have slept for longer if I hadnt of panicked an woke her up for a feed. 1 month is too early to sleep through the night isnt it??


----------



## 17mummytobee

Being home didn't last long. Zac went blue and floppy this morning and was rushed to hospital. He's looking a little better after some oxygen and were just waiting on some bloods. life isn't fair.


----------



## kezz_howland

Oh 17 :( I'm so sorry you really aren't having much luck. Things can only get better hun. Thinking of you and your LO... hope you're both home and well soon!! x


----------



## LM2104

:hugs: 17, hope Zac is ok now


----------



## chobette

:hugs: 17 -- So sorry to hear this, hopefully they figure out what in the world is going on and give you some answers. xx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Anybody have a sudden on set of bright red bleeding? Like really heavy the sort the trickles/gushes out? Feel really dizzy and gone really pale now to :/


----------



## chobette

I've had random onsets of bleeding like that and it's now just lightening up at 3 weeks PP. May try to lay down and see if that helps?


----------



## kezz_howland

My bleeding stopped at 2 weeks then suddenly started again and was bright red for the first day, then started going brown-ish coloured again after that. Make sure you're eating and are you taking iron too? Have a sugary drink and a lay down. If that doesn't help, maybe ring the labour ward or midwife?


----------



## 17mummytobee

Bleedings a lot lighter today but still bright red. Been bright red for 16 days now. The hospital didn't discharge me with any iron tablets just antibiotics


----------



## chobette

I would ask if you could get your iron tested and get on iron tablets, I was put on them after my c-section. Sounds like your iron is low then if you got light headed after the bleeding xx


----------



## LM2104

Shannon slept through from 11pm until 6am last night!


----------



## Emzy1

I had my baby! full birth story is on third tri, Logan was born 24th January 7.11lbs :)


----------



## KristelB

Hi all. So sorry I have been away since the birth of my baby. Motherhood has been tough for me. I hope you all are doing well and enjoying your babies and motherhood


----------



## lainey9801

Just curious as to how much your babies are eating at a feeding. My LO is 2 1/2 weeks and eating 3.5 to 4 ounces per feeding....does that seem like alot? She is was 7lbs 13oz when she was born on Jan 26th. But when I took her for her check up on Jan. 31 she was already 8 lbs.


----------



## chobette

lainey - how long does she go between feeds? My doctor told me the first few weeks they can have anywhere from 2-4oz per feeding. My son is 3 and half weeks old and he's eating 4oz at least each feeding. That's about 2-3 hours between feeds. He weighs about 10lbs right now. Sounds like your LO is right on track. xx


----------



## lainey9801

chobette said:


> lainey - how long does she go between feeds? My doctor told me the first few weeks they can have anywhere from 2-4oz per feeding. My son is 3 and half weeks old and he's eating 4oz at least each feeding. That's about 2-3 hours between feeds. He weighs about 10lbs right now. Sounds like your LO is right on track. xx

Chobette-She goes 3 to 4 hours between feedings. Good to hear your son is eating about the same! Thank you for your response it is greatly appreciated! We are taking her to the doctor again for her check up on Tuesday. I am anxious to see how much she will weigh!


----------



## chobette

Yeah that sounds normal, xx

No problem, good luck at your appointment. I am afraid to see what my son weighs at his 1 month checkup. They grow big too fast.


----------



## LM2104

Shannon has 4ozs every 3 - 4 hours too and she is 5 weeks old.

I dont know how much she weighs at the moment Im taking her to get weighed thursday. She doesnt seem to be getting bigger to me, she still fits in her newborn clothes and all her 0 - 3 months clothes are too big still which is absurd to me seeing as she was 8lbs 13ozs born!!


----------



## kezz_howland

George usually has 4oz at each feed, and has started going between 2 and 5 hours between feeds (randomly!) He has on occasions had to have an extra oz top up, but has only needed this two or three times. 

LM - George weighed 8lbs 13oz at his weigh in last Thursday! He'd gone from 7lbs 8oz at birth, to 6lbs 12oz a week later, to 18lbs 13oz at 3 weeks! He's piling on And at 8lbs 13oz he fits into a few of his 0-3mnths clothes, and I can't squeeze him into his newborn babygrows anymore! Though the newborn vests still fit for some reason!


----------



## KristelB

Mackenzie feeds every 1.5-3 hours usually. She was a different formula eating 4-4.5oz, now on gentlease which is helping so much thank god, eating 3-3.5oz

She was 8lb 2oz at birth, and at her 1 month check up 10lb 11oz!


----------



## lainey9801

LM-I can tell my LO is growing her newborn clothes are getting tight in the feet and I just think she looks so long now. Im sure your LO is growing too!

Kezz-Sounds like George is doing great! My LO is sleeping pretty good. She slept from 9:40 to 1:40 last night and then was up about an hour and then went to back to sleep until 6:15!

Kristel-My LO was having trouble with gas so we have her on gas drops now. They seem to help alot. We are using an organic formula and they don't have a "gentle" kind. Wish they did tho. But she is not constipated or anything so hope it stays that way.


----------



## KristelB

lainey: I tried her on 2 different kinds of gripe water and then colief gas drops. Finally tried the gentlease and it's been a godsend but hoping just a temporary thing as I am hoping to breastfeed again. Long story short, I gave up after a week of BF for numerous reasons, have felt a huge guilt of not trying hard enough as it was my absolute intent to BF for 6-12 months, now trying BF again since yesterday.


----------



## kezz_howland

I use infacol before every feed to try and help George, but he has really bad wind. He spent from 2am until midday today grunting and straining. He pood twice in that time, but was also passing wind a lot and I think the straining is more his wind than the poo! He burps well though and doesn't spit up a whole lot, so I just dunno what the problem is or what to do. I know grunting and straining is normal until they get the hang of using their muscles properly, but I'm not sleeping because of it! I don't know whether to try some gripewater as well, and have even considered putting him into the nursery at night so I can't hear him, because it's so noisy :( Last week it was getting less (I thought) and he was only doing it from about 5am onwards so I was at least getting some sleep beforehand. This is exhausting!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Didn't think things could get any crapper but they did. Had my gall bladder out today so that makes it two sugeries in 20 days. I've been allowed to keep zac with me the whole time though. The hospital got him one of their little plastic cots. Reminds me of when he was born. Hopefully be home tomorrow and then that be it. I've seen enough of this hospital to last me a lifetime. Definatly qualify for a loyalty card. On the subject or formula zac takes pretty much 4ozs every 4-5 hours and he's 3 weeks old. Last night he slept 10pm-5am though!


----------



## kezz_howland

Hey everyone! My haven't we gone quiet... is it because everyone is getting no sleep and is totally knackered? Or is that just me :)

I've had to put George on Aptamil Comfort, as well as dentinox and infant gaviscon! And we are now using Dr Browns bottles. And we are definitely seeing some improvement! We only had one screaming fit in the last week, which is amazing! He is still a little rascal who doesn't want to go to sleep, but when he does sleep now he is starting to settle himself, which is so much better than holding him until he falls asleep, which was killing my arms! He is still grunting like there's no tomorrow, which sometimes wakes him up in the night (and often keeps me awake), but I can deal with that so long as he isn't in pain. My OH and I have slept in separate beds for nearly 3 weeks now! Which is crap, but it means we both get a good 5-6 hrs sleep a night! I go to bed at 8pm and he feeds him till his 1am feed, settling him in his nursery. I then go and sleep in the nursery sofa bed till morning, and OH goes into our bed and sleeps till morning! I'm hoping now that George is taking a bit more of his bottle, and sleeping some longer stints, he might give me a little sleep on my shift! At the minute, i'm lucky if I get an hour or two! Maybe soon i'll be able to go back into my own bed!! lol. But it's working okay, and we're getting a happier George through the day.

Everyone keeps commenting on how alert he is, and we even got his first smile at 4 weeks and 4 days! We're hoping for a giggle soon!! He was 7lbs 8oz at birth, and dropped to 6lbs 12oz after 5 days. Now at 5 weeks he is 10lbs 1oz!


----------



## 17mummytobee

I thought everyone had gone quiet to!
That's great news about george I hope things continue to improve for you!
We also had zacs first smile that wasn't related to wind at 4 weeks and 1 day! Zac got weiged just before he turned 4 weeks and is 8lb 13oz. He's still in newborn as 0-3 is so so baggy on him but newborn are getting to small in the feet. He's really long and skinny. Looks like a string bean :rofl:


----------



## kezz_howland

Haha! Bless him! And how are you doing now? Hope you're health is improving and you now have time to just enjoy him! 

George still fits into some newborn things at 10lbs! He's in half of his 0-3 babygrows, the other half are massive! And doesn't fit in ANY 0-3 trousers as they r all waaaay too long and hang over his little feet! So he's wearing 0-3 tops (mostly a bit big but ok) and newborn trousers. lol. Got sooo much stuff for him to wear when he grows just a touch bigger!


----------



## 17mummytobee

Am feeling really good thanks! How are you? Zacs currently laying in his basket peddaling and pulling faces. 
I got brought loads of 0-3 on top of what me and OH already got. I think I have more 0-3 stuff than a baby store! And people also brought us stuff in bigger sizes so were pretty sorted!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey, sorry havent been on for ages.. elise is doing very well and im loving it its amazing :D

i hope your all doing ok just dropping in to say hello :D

xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

hey everyone 
hows all doing ?


----------



## 17mummytobee

F******ck f*******ck and more f*******ck . possible implantation bleeding going on here. major FML. anyways have laptop now so am able to post piccies so heres some pic spam of my little guy. 6 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







395204_3416610853168_1207017608_3439524_1775299103_n.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lainey9801

Wow it is very quiet in here...Btw picture is adorable mummytobee!

I feel so blessed Olivia sleeps usually from about 10:30 p.m. to 6 or 7 a.m. She is 8 weeks now. Taking her tomorrow to get her 2 months shots. Hope she does well. Last week when I weighed her she was 11lbs 6 oz. Going back to work in 3 1/2 weeks and dreading it so much. ='(


----------



## 17mummytobee

thankyou! hes three days old there it was taken in the hospital by my uncle. zac is now just under ten weeks and weighing in at 10lb 140z. hes combi fed but mainly on breastmilk now ive got my supply sorted out and in the last week hes put on 10zs!!


----------

